# 2013 Yankee Candle Boney Bunch Thread



## Guest

<Kitty asked me to start this thread>

This thread is dedicated to Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch line. If you aren't familiar with the Boney Bunch, it is a collectible line of candle holders released each summer- fall by Yankee Candle. 

https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ Boney Bunch photos and info

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627766950310/ Boney Bunch Pumpkin People

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/ Boney Bunch flickr group

http://www.youtube.com/user/yankeecandleinc?feature=watch Yankee candle youtube video channel with 5 Boney Bunch videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHA_aZyT6T0 2011 Boney Bunch youtube video

Boney Bunch often sell out quickly. There are some facebook groups devoted to this topic as well. If you don't have Bone-cperience, you will need this thread like an animal needs precious blood to acquire and complete your collection. The hunt is thrilling!

If you have any Boney news, Boney rumors, or Boney fun, post away.

I'd like to add, Ebay prices for Boney Bunch have seemed quite low and if you are looking to start a collection or add a few pieces, buy before the halloween season starts.


----------



## Kitty

Hollow,

Thank you for starting the new 2013 Boney Bunch thread! 

Does anyone have an extra 2008 catalog? Or can you download it?
There are 2 different front covers,
Headless






B&G


----------



## Shadowbat

I have only two BB pieces but am looking forward to this years releases.


----------



## Guest

Kitty: I never knew about the BB until 2009. The 2008 catalogs are so awesome!

Shadowbat: Me too! On the 2012 thread, there were some pics of rumored new pieces...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115768-2012-boney-bunch-yankee-candle.html 2012 Boney thread

page 124 with some examples http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115768-2012-boney-bunch-yankee-candle-124.html


----------



## sublimesting

Not only am I looing forward to that but also what wonderful Halloween scents they will have this year! I'm so hoping for licorice in a votive.


----------



## Guest

sublimesting said:


> Not only am I looing forward to that but also what wonderful Halloween scents they will have this year! I'm so hoping for licorice in a votive.


That too is a very exciting halloween facet. I bought 2 large jars of their halloween licorice scent when it was on sale during the after christmas event. I am currently melting one, and saving the other for halloween 2013. My husband says is smells like rootbeer to him! Funny!

I wonder what they will have for Halloween as well. It's many months away, and I am sure this thread will fall to the back for awhile. It is of note that Yankee already has their SUMMER scent votives on their website. They often have their seasonal offerings on their website and even sold out before the season 'officially' begins, so as silly as it seems, keeping an eye out very early can pay off.

A 'summer' scent that Yankee currently features is "Campfire Treat." A review featured on the Yankee site:

"What a fantastic scent! Its my favorite of the new summer scents.
its not too sweet not to spicy... perfect.
You definitely get a marshmallow smell with a woodsy (smoky) campfire. I will be buying the jar when it is out."

Bath and BodyWorks has a marshmallow fireside scent that many people enjoy in the Fall. This scent from Yankee might be a good one to hoard for Fall, as a "marshmallow and smoky/woody campfire" sounds great for the halloween season.


----------



## sublimesting

sublimesting said:


> Not only am I looing forward to that but also what wonderful Halloween scents they will have this year! I'm so hoping for licorice in a votive.


Marshmallow campfire sounds magnificent. I'm saving that one for the fall for sure.


----------



## sanura03

They usually have their Halloween stuff out in store the first Saturday in August and online a few days before that. As for the generic fall scents, they go online right after the summer semi-annual sale ends, usually around July 4th.
It seems so far away! I'm already salivating for any tid bits of info on this years' line up. =) I've gotten spoiled by Lemax releasing pictures of the new SpookyTown stuff around my birthday (March 4th,) so it feels like Yankee makes us wait forever lol.
I, too, found out about them in '09 when I randomly walked into a store and saw them, so if they had any preview party that year, I didn't know about it. And the past three years we've been stationed in Japan. BUT, we move back stateside in May and we'll be stationed in Connecticut, which is close enough to the flagship store in Mass for me to attend their preview party this year and I'm super stoked about it!!! =)


----------



## Kitty

Sanura03,

If you see these Hard Rock Cafe Japanese pins would you get them for me, I would be grateful!















What Boney Bunch pieces do you want? I have some extras!

Kitty


----------



## lisa48317

Oh yay! Thanks for starting this thread! I have to comment so I can find it again. 

I've only gotten a few BB pieces each of the past 3 years (by choice) but I love the pieces I have. 
What's funny is that I've ordered some pieces online and the ones that were sold out on the website were always in stock at the local store. Go figure!


----------



## sanura03

Those are some neat looking pins. We're actually in Okinawa, which is kind of like the backwater of Japan lol, but I'll keep my eyes open for them. There is one store we go to to look for used anime figures and they have lots of other things too, so I'll see if they have anything like that next time we're in there.


----------



## Buggula

I love the Boney Bunch and want to get some this year.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Wow this thread got started early this year  I also can't wait for boneys to come back!! 

I really hope they have another cat this year!! And good coupons to use on the boney party day! Last year i had a 25 off 45 coupon it was great.


----------



## Kitty

Amazon has Mr. Bones Coynes 
Wicked Good Mug $14.99 Mr. Bones Trio Lantern $12.00 Mr. Bones Juggler $10.00
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...=mr.+bones+coynes&rh=i:aps,k:mr.+bones+coynes

Many Boney Bunch items
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...d-keywords=boney+bunch&rh=i:aps,k:boney+bunch


----------



## Druidess

My favorite so far is the ferryman. I really enjoy the smaller designs. I can't wait to see the new ones for this year.


----------



## Kitty

The Mr. Bones Trio Lantern for $12.00 is not the "glazed" one as shown but flocked version. The label on the lantern is Mr. Bones.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no....+bones+coynes

Does anyone have the glazed one? 2008 BB "Flocked" was at YC flagship stores only. There is also a difference in the faces.

2008 Mr. Bones Trio Lantern (Glazed NOT Flocked) 








2008 BB Trio Lantern (Flocked)


----------



## CCdalek

I don't have any of the Mr. Bones collection right now, only some of the Boney Bunch pieces, but Personally I like the flocked version better than the glazed. I think it gives their clothing a more realistic appearance than having a shiny suit. Unfortunately, as I said, I do not have either version. Did you say the one on Amazon is the flocked version? In the picture it looks more like the glazed.


----------



## maxthedog

sanura03 said:


> They usually have their Halloween stuff out in store the first Saturday in August and online a few days before that. As for the generic fall scents, they go online right after the summer semi-annual sale ends, usually around July 4th.
> It seems so far away! I'm already salivating for any tid bits of info on this years' line up. =) I've gotten spoiled by Lemax releasing pictures of the new SpookyTown stuff around my birthday (March 4th,) so it feels like Yankee makes us wait forever lol.
> I, too, found out about them in '09 when I randomly walked into a store and saw them, so if they had any preview party that year, I didn't know about it. And the past three years we've been stationed in Japan. BUT, we move back stateside in May and we'll be stationed in Connecticut, which is close enough to the flagship store in Mass for me to attend their preview party this year and I'm super stoked about it!!! =)



whereabouts in CT, that's where we are


----------



## Kitty

When I ordered the Amazon Mr. Bones Glazed version I received a Mr. Bones with label MB3009 Flocked. 
The mouths are different & the right head leans more on the YC BB version. Very strange.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thanks for starting a new thread. I can't wait to see what they have this year. Hoping for the tricycle piece


----------



## myerman82

For those who are interested in getting into the Boney Bunches this year, here are a few things to remember. Always a good thing to know ahead of time. 
It's always best to plan which pieces you are going to get ahead of time.
The Boney Bunches usually goes on sale on the website a few days before the Preview Party in stores. 
The Boney Bunches go on sale early August during the Preview Party which is usually the first Saturday of the month. This is the best time to get them since the popular pieces do tend to sell out on this day.
Usually Yankee candle will get a second shipment in but there really aren't any guarantees. I've seen stores sell out of certain pieces and never get a second shipment. If you ask they may hold that piece for you when it does come in. 
Do not wait until the catalog gets mailed to you because I can guarantee the best pieces WILL be sold out.
August through September seems to be the Halloween season for Yankee Candle and if you go in October looking for a Halloween item your stuck with what they have left and it's usually a shelf full or a back table.
Most importantly- There usually is a coupon that you can use at the Preview Party. This does save you a TON of money if your planning on getting many pieces. I know last year there was talk of Yankee Candles cutting back on the number of times you can use the coupon in one visit but many people were successfully able to use it without problems. It depends on the store and the manager. My store is always grateful for the sale and allowed me to use it a few times.

I have noticed that last year Yankee Candle did do a good job of keeping most of the pieces stocked. Hopefully this year they do the same so everyone can get all the pieces they want. However, it's always best to get the pieces you want early since you never know when that piece is going to sell out.


----------



## myerman82

I forgot the mention that I loved the idea they brought back some past year pieces last year. Hopefully they do that again this year. I'm hoping they throw in some 2008 or 2009 pieces like the Victorian Lady or the Grave Digger. It's a great way for us that missed out those years to include they pieces in our collection without having to pay high prices.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I forgot the mention that I loved the idea they brought back some past year pieces last year. Hopefully they do that again this year. I'm hoping they throw in some 2008 or 2009 pieces like the Victorian Lady or the Grave Digger. It's a great way for us that missed out those years to include they pieces in our collection without having to pay high prices.


Agreed! Also, to add to your stunning list- check ebay right now. Many BB are going very cheaply...you can get a few pieces and not break the bank.


----------



## myerman82

True, right now is the best time to get those pieces on ebay. I even noticed that the original Bonesy has gone down in price. Now is the time to grab him if you don't have him yet. 
I forgot to add one thing. Usually at the Preview Party they will offer something Boney Bunch related that isn't available online or in the catalog. Two years ago they offered the ornaments (which seem to also gone down in price right now for the secondary market) and last year they had a Skeleton clinger.


----------



## sanura03

maxthedog said:


> whereabouts in CT, that's where we are


Oops, I didn't see that there were new posts on this thread =/

My husband is on subs so he'll be stationed at the sub base in Groton so we'll be somewhere in that area. We're trying to buy a house so we don't know which city we're going to end up in yet lol. 
I'm definitely looking forward to a New England fall after three Halloweens on a subtropical island =)
What part of the state are you guys in?


----------



## 31salem13

Love that I found this!!! Already looking forward to this years collection....unfortunetly I leave for my vacation on the first Saturday in August...here's hoping they do it the following weekend...or continue as they have and put it online early!! Don't think my hubby will be pleased if I make him get off the highway and find the nearest mall!!! lol


----------



## Guest

31salem13 said:


> Love that I found this!!! Already looking forward to this years collection....unfortunetly I leave for my vacation on the first Saturday in August...here's hoping they do it the following weekend...or continue as they have and put it online early!! Don't think my hubby will be pleased if I make him get off the highway and find the nearest mall!!! lol


hahahahahaha! If you do that please tell us! TOO funny!


----------



## stormygirl84

I think I only have two Boney Bunch pieces - one of the bride & groom taper holders (that was the centerpiece at our wedding!), and the skeleton kitty tealight holder.

We are poor as dirt, so most Yankee stuff is a bit too expensive for me to actually buy... But I do love seeing the new things they have available each year!


----------



## pinkie1205

Hey everyone!! 

I can't wait for the new boneys!!! My husband is finally making me pack mine and I'm getting impatient for the new ones. 

I'm actually going to go to the outlets because they still had boneys after Christmas still!! I'm hoping they might have a few more. I also am going to see what is on eBay. I had so much fun last year with my mom. She loved going to and is now obsessed with them. 
What do you guys hope there is?? I want an actual baby boney since I just had a baby in February. I would also love a Halloween candle in a tart. And more apple pumpkin. Lol. Summer isn't even here yet and I'm longing for Fall!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i woke up in the middle of the night last night thinking about the BB. LOL. I can't WAIT to see what this year brings. 

i, too, am gone for the first weekend in August...I'll have to do my shopping online. (which is ok coz i hate the mall anyway)


----------



## halloweenqueen31

Hi! I'm new to Halloween forum and was thrilled to see this thread as well! I am a big Boney Bunch fan!! my fave piece is my boney with the hearse pulled by the black horse. very Victorian/Edwardian!!! I can't wait to see what YC has in store for us with the boneys! I have been collecting them since 2008! Does anyone out there have the original bride and groom? I told my DH that is the holy grail of Boneys. also quick question, is there a Halloween forum for vintage Halloween? Thanks!!


----------



## Guest

halloweenqueen31 said:


> Hi! I'm new to Halloween forum and was thrilled to see this thread as well! I am a big Boney Bunch fan!! my fave piece is my boney with the hearse pulled by the black horse. very Victorian/Edwardian!!! I can't wait to see what YC has in store for us with the boneys! I have been collecting them since 2008! Does anyone out there have the original bride and groom? I told my DH that is the holy grail of Boneys. also quick question, is there a Halloween forum for vintage Halloween? Thanks!!


Welcome! We got started early on the 2013 Boneys, but it is because, like you, we cannot wait to see and buy them! 

I too love the black horse pulling the hearse. Isn't it just neat? And huge!

I believe we have a member who has the 2008 Bride and Groom. Grandma Lise, I think.

I don't think there is a Vintage forum here. But you could start a Vintage thread.  Hollow


----------



## halloweenqueen31

I don't blame you for getting started early! I talk constantly about Boneys! 
I love the huge pieces! they are heavy! I also love the organ player. I snagged him when it was rereleased last year.
jealous!!! I want that piece!
ooooh, I might do that!! I love vintage Halloween! 
it's great talking to you!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Hey all, long time no visit from my end, but it's almost THAT time of year again! I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one already anticipating this year's Boney line! Rumors should start flying any day now


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Came across a coupon for Yankee Candle ($20 off $45+): http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/campaign/email/may1613_A/coupon.html


----------



## halloweenqueen31

I can't wait, wait, wait for the Boney release!!!! I start saving money in March!! and last year I was in line at 8 when the store opens at like ten! My mom and I took off work the day after Father's day and they have their Fall scents out, so at least that will tide me over! and I'm with you Sublimesting, I'm saving my marshmallow campfire one for fall as well!


----------



## Mae

I'm so glad there are other people as excited as I am for Boneys! My DH thinks I have lost my mind. I'm really hoping that they continue with Bonsey. He is by far one of my favorites. I also really liked the Ferryman. I wound up having to buy 2 since my brother absconded with the first one.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

oh yeah Mae!!! you are not alone!  I love Bonsey as well, since I have two fur kids I adore! LOL, the ferryman was one of my faves too! I also LOVED the carriage hearse. love big pieces, LOL!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

My mom and I are big Boney fans and have been collecting them since 2009 and this year I'm even more excited because about 2.5 weeks ago I started working part-time at our Yankee Candle! I can't wait to see what they introduce this year!

They lost their district manager, store manger and a few associates all within the last few months, and when I went in one day they asked me if I wanted to work there because they all know my mom & I because we're in there so much, both at Halloween and year round. I didn't think much of it, took an application and filled it out. Two weeks later the fill-in general manger called me and asked me to come in. I went in and she said everyone that worked there told her she had to call me for an interview because I'm always in there and would be perfect for the job. She offered me a part-time sales associate job right then and there!


----------



## Guest

Just a heads up- the YC facebook page says the Fall scents will be out in June. I believe the Halloween line traditionally comes out in August, but watch for the scents in June!
Hooray!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh!!!!! Fall scents!!!!!


----------



## just_Tim

hey guys, curious, to me 2012 was my first Yankee candles for Halloween, ( my first Yankee candles period ) when do the Halloween ones and Boney Bunch stuff start coming out ? I Was told around August, wondering if that is true. This year I for sure want to get some boney bunch stuff.


----------



## Guest

From past years: the Boneys usually come out on or around August 1st. Sometimes they are released a few days earlier online. Watching the Yankee Candle fb page and talking to your local YC store is a good way to find out. We have a few members who work at YC and sometimes give us a few hints.

The fall scents should be out in June. I know on the YC facebook page people are commenting that they are finding fall candles in store already in some cases.

When the Boneys come out, they usually have a a few halloween scents with them. 

Also: when Yankee releases the fall scents online, they USUALLY have the new fall tarts and votives for $1 each online so you can make a small order and see what you really like. That way you do not have to commit to a bunch of expensive candles without smelling them first.

Also: Walmart has scent cubes that have seasonal scents as well, and are a GREAT deal. I love YC and always buy some in the fall, but the Better Homes and Garden line and the soy line of wax cubes Walmart carries are a great way to scent your home without paying almost $30 for one scented jar candle from Yankee. They had a few scents last year that perfectly matched some higher priced YC scents.


----------



## just_Tim

hollow said:


> From past years: the Boneys usually come out on or around August 1st. Sometimes they are released a few days earlier online. Watching the Yankee Candle fb page and talking to your local YC store is a good way to find out. We have a few members who work at YC and sometimes give us a few hints.
> 
> The fall scents should be out in June. I know on the YC facebook page people are commenting that they are finding fall candles in store already in some cases.
> 
> When the Boneys come out, they usually have a a few halloween scents with them.
> 
> Also: when Yankee releases the fall scents online, they USUALLY have the new fall tarts and votives for $1 each online so you can make a small order and see what you really like. That way you do not have to commit to a bunch of expensive candles without smelling them first.
> 
> Also: Walmart has scent cubes that have seasonal scents as well, and are a GREAT deal. I love YC and always buy some in the fall, but the Better Homes and Garden line and the soy line of wax cubes Walmart carries are a great way to scent your home without paying almost $30 for one scented jar candle from Yankee. They had a few scents last year that perfectly matched some higher priced YC scents.



Thanks for the info. Will add and keep watch on their FB page. I dont have a Yankee Candle store near me =/, only a small Hallmark who carries very little of their stuff. So I will for sure buy online. Thanks again !


----------



## halloweenqueen31

just Tim, welcome to the madness that is Boneys!!!!


----------



## boobird

Hi All, I've been collecting for a few years, and am looking forward to this year's pieces! Thanks to everyone with the inside scoop 

I have a question - I have a large in-store display photo of the 2009 bride and groom that my friend used during her halloween wedding reception, and I don't have space to keep it. Does anyone have experience with selling these types of items, or if that is even kosher? I appreciate any info!!


----------



## Guest

boobird said:


> Hi All, I've been collecting for a few years, and am looking forward to this year's pieces! Thanks to everyone with the inside scoop
> 
> I have a question - I have a large in-store display photo of the 2009 bride and groom that my friend used during her halloween wedding reception, and I don't have space to keep it. Does anyone have experience with selling these types of items, or if that is even kosher? I appreciate any info!!


I have sold a few bb pieces on ebay. I always buy them when they are released, and sometimes buy too many or realize I don't really like the piece. For example, the bb Santa and elf...I really don't like them. Once you have a few years collecting, you begin to realize that your limited space will NOT absorb any more goodies. 

Take a photo and put it on ebay for a price you consider fair. If it sells it sells, if not either lower the price or decide it isn't worth the hassle and keep it. You can search back through ebay listings to see if a piece like yours has sold and for what price.

Also, an item listed for sale in September and October has a way better chance of selling and the price will be much higher than sold now, or in summer, in many cases. The Boney market heats up in the fall and the prices are painful for many boney items on ebay.


----------



## boobird

hollow said:


> I have sold a few bb pieces on ebay. I always buy them when they are released, and sometimes buy too many or realize I don't really like the piece. For example, the bb Santa and elf...I really don't like them. Once you have a few years collecting, you begin to realize that your limited space will NOT absorb any more goodies.
> 
> Take a photo and put it on ebay for a price you consider fair. If it sells it sells, if not either lower the price or decide it isn't worth the hassle and keep it. You can search back through ebay listings to see if a piece like yours has sold and for what price.
> 
> Also, an item listed for sale in September and October has a way better chance of selling and the price will be much higher than sold now, or in summer, in many cases. The Boney market heats up in the fall and the prices are painful for many boney items on ebay.


Thanks! The item I am looking to sell is a cardboard store display, not an actual boney piece....but I think it does make sense to wait until closer to sept to sell to best advantage - good idea!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

2 more months!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Im getting so excited to see what they will have this year. Anxious to see if any are the ones we saw last year on eBay.


----------



## MissHalloween

Boneybunchlove said:


> Im getting so excited to see what they will have this year. Anxious to see if any are the ones we saw last year on eBay.


it seems like last year we had someone sneaking previews on the internet. this year it's on lockdown! lol. where oh where are the sneaky prototype posters at? just kidding.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

those sneak peaks will be coming! and Boneybunchlove, me too! I want that guillotine!!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

halloweenqueen31 said:


> those sneak peaks will be coming! and Boneybunchlove, me too! I want that guillotine!!!


They can't come fast enough lol! I want the tricycle


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I'm dying for sneak peeks or gossip! It drives me crazy because there's always so much speculation, but I love it at the same time LOL. I wonder what this year will bring. I would love to see a Halloween tree of some sort. Maybe with a Boney leaning against it laying on the ground or something. Oh dreams!


----------



## ninababy100109

Hello all! So glad to see everyone is already getting amped up for the 2013 BB line. I see some have mentioned the prototypes which were released by some mystery person on eBay last year. Do we think that those will be part of this years line? And does anyone have the pics saved that they could send me? I saw the listings on eBay but never saved the pics - stupid me! So excited! June is ticking by....


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Here's a link I had saved, which someone posted last year. I'm surprised that Yankee hasn't found out about this page yet and made it get taken down! Lol
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.370043943074024.84000.346309492114136&type=3


----------



## Guest

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! Nice info BoNeYbRiT715! Thanks so much for linkage!


----------



## ninababy100109

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Here's a link I had saved, which someone posted last year. I'm surprised that Yankee hasn't found out about this page yet and made it get taken down! Lol
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.370043943074024.84000.346309492114136&type=3


BoNeYbRiT715 you r my hero! That was just what I was looking for!!! I love that guy on the tricycle and the guillotine. I hope these do find their way into production for this years line. Most r really cool and even a lil edgy...which is refreshing!


----------



## Guest

Carol 

For those of you who were asking about the Boney Bunch, this is what I read on another page of YC.

New Boney Bunch Family for 2013 including Boney Prom King and Queen, Bonesy the Dog, and more.
Like · · about an hour ago

Gleaned from fb! Wonder what 'other' page??


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Oh man I hope we get a sneak peek soon!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

Omg!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I think I may have stumbled onto some Boney info while at work this evening! I was looking up product #s in the system and came across several Boney descriptions that didn't ring familiar...

1293469 Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99
1293470 Boney Motorcycle T/L H $19.99
1293471 Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99
1293472 TB PWP Boney Head $24.99
1293473 Boney Family $29.99
1293474 Boney Frankenstein $19.99
1293477 Boney Hat J/S $19.99
1293478 Boney Dbl Couple T/L H $24.99

Some stuck out right away, like the train, hat jar shade, Frankenstein, because I don't remember there being pieces that would match those descriptions in previous years. No pictures or detailed descriptions. V/H stands for votive holder, T/L H stands for tea light holder and J/S stands for jar shade.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

You are awesome for sharing!!! Those definitely don't sound familiar...I can't wait for pics lol


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I wonder what boney bone dry is...I see there's two but with different numbers.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

wondering the exact same thing.....maybe something to do with water, a drink, you know bone dry? could it be a bonesy with an empty bowl?


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Boneybunchlove said:


> I wonder what boney bone dry is...I see there's two but with different numbers.


Fixed that, Boneybunchlove.  I was so excited to share the info, I accidentally forgot to list a piece and listed one twice.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

is TB tart burner!!!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lol I understand the excitement!!! Now I'm wondering what TB PWP Boney head is lol


----------



## ozfest43

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I think I may have stumbled onto some Boney info while at work this evening! I was looking up product #s in the system and came across several Boney descriptions that didn't ring familiar...
> 
> 1293469 Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99
> 1293470 Boney Motorcycle T/L H $19.99
> 1293471 Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99
> 1293472 TB PWP Boney Head $24.99
> 1293473 Boney Family $29.99
> 1293474 Boney Frankenstein $19.99
> 1293477 Boney Hat J/S $19.99
> 1293478 Boney Dbl Couple T/L H $24.99
> 
> Some stuck out right away, like the train, hat jar shade, Frankenstein, because I don't remember there being pieces that would match those descriptions in previous years. No pictures or detailed descriptions. V/H stands for votive holder, T/L H stands for tea light holder and J/S stands for jar shade.


Thanks for sharing that! I don't know why, but I really do like these things. My wife gets on me about it, but I there's something that kind of connects me with my childhood with these things.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I bet you 're right halloweenqueen31!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

halloweenqueen31 said:


> is TB tart burner!!!!


Duh! You are right, TB is usually the abbreviation used for tart burner! I bet this years promo with purchase piece is a Boney head shaped tart burner!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Ahh thanks so much for the info! I wonder if the boney double couple is the prom king & queen that was suggested a few posts back! That would be awesome! I notice that of these items, 19.99 is the cheapest. Usually the cheaper ones retail 16.99 yes? I wonder if this is an early indication that prices will go up this year?


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Another thought...if YC is keeping up last year's new tradition of re-releasing older pieces, I wonder if the motorcycle listed could be a re-release of the 2010 motorcycle/sidecar.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Ahh thanks so much for the info! I wonder if the boney double couple is the prom king & queen that was suggested a few posts back! That would be awesome! I notice that of these items, 19.99 is the cheapest. Usually the cheaper ones retail 16.99 yes? I wonder if this is an early indication that prices will go up this year?


I'm sure there will be more pieces and other items. They usually do a few smaller tea light and votive holders in the $8-10 range. I just happened across these when I did a search for "Boney" in the system. There could be other new pieces that don't have 'Boney' in the title. Also, everything is listed numerically by style number and I just grabbed the group of pieces that looked unfamiliar. There could be pieces that have a style number that would put them in a different spot on the list.


----------



## Guest

http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-store/south-deerfield-events/t


STRAIGHT from the YC page!


Come take a relaxing stroll through our endless gardens as the photo opportunities are endless. After visiting our beautiful grounds you can join us inside to experience all of our fresh new fragrances where you are sure to find that special gift for every occasion.



Our Hours
Open daily from 10-6
Closed Thanksgiving & Christmas Day.

Please call toll free (877) 636-7707 for extended
holiday hours or for other additional information.

All Yankee Candle Village Store events, event dates
and times are subject to change and/or cancellation
without notice.	

Fan Appreciation Party & Boney Bunch Exclusive Preview
When: Date: August 3, 2013
We’re celebrating YOU by throwing an all day party with a live Reggae Band in the beautiful Village courtyard, foods that match your favorite fragrances, meet and greet with CEO Harlan Kent, photo stations that bring our fragrances to life and give-aways all day. You’ll also get a first look at the new Boney Bunch Family for 2013 including Boney Prom King and Queen, Bonesy the Dog, and more!


----------



## Guest

I want Boneys NOW! *rawr*


----------



## myerman82

Looks like the Preview Party will be early this year. Usually it's around the 7th or so. I guess it makes sense as the 3rd is the first Saturday of August and that is when the Preview Party usually is. Another Bonesy??? No offense to anyone who likes this character but imo I think there is enough Bonesy in the collection. I think a lot of Bonesy's popularity is due to it being under-produced two years ago. I wonder if the cat will return this year too.
We are really getting excited this year for the Boney Bunch and Halloween in general. My stepson asked me this weekend if we could put up the Boney Bunches yet. He really wants to start decorating the house and already has plans to build some props with me. This is the first year I actually see him get excited about Halloween.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I have to say, I agree with you about bonesy. I'm kind of over it. They could introduce so many other animals if they wanted, why do bonesy again? I have the original, but had no interest in getting the boney walking bonesy. It would have to take a really cute, clever piece for me to buy him this year.


----------



## myerman82

The way I see it is they are ignoring the cat because it was overproduced last year. I do applaud that though because last year everything was pretty much widely available. Everyone was able to get what they wanted except for those that only had the catalog to order from. Stores were pretty well stocked and if one store was out of something the next nearest store had plenty in stock. I really don't need another Bonesy and I really do not need another cat either. I guess Yankee Candle wants to ride the popularity of that character another year. The prom couple seems interesting but I guess it will just be a younger version of the bride and groom. I would really like to see another Victorian type lady or a stand alone female character. I'm just waiting to see pictures now.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Possibly found some new things. The descriptions were vague and I used our old catalogs to cross referenced them to older pieces that I thought sounded similar, but these have different style #s and descriptions than any of those. For example I thought the one listed as a hearse was from last year, but last year's hearse has a different style # and is listed as a wagon.

1293466 J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99
1293467 V/H Boney Cat $17.99
1293468 T/L H Multi Boney Hearse $34.99

1281997 TL/H Boney Bike $19.99
1281998 V/H Boney Cake $19.99
1281999 V/H Boney Grave $12.99
1282000 TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
1282001 TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99

There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99. I pulled up a detailed report for the PWP Boney Head piece we thought might be a tart burner and it was listed as "BURNER".

J/T = Jar Topper (an Illuma Lid in this case)
V/H = Votive Holder
TL/H = Tea Light Holder


----------



## myerman82

Nice little find, thanks for posting the information. A lot of those do sound familiar to others but I'm hoping they are different enough. Looks like we will be getting another Bonesy and cat this year. I wish that instead of rehashing these characters they would come up with new characters.


----------



## lisa48317

I want to see what the graveyard looks like! I don't have my heart set on any one item in particular yet - I have to see them to see what grabs me. I'm with myerman, with that a stand-alone female figure would be neat.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Can't wait to see pics....hopefully the cat/dog pieces will be really good this year. If not I doubt I'll get those....I agree they are kinda played out. Of course I say that but its easier said then done lol.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

The prom king and queen sound fun! Does anyone get excited to see the other YC halloween accessories??? They had some great ones last year!


----------



## ozfest43

Witch Hayesel said:


> The prom king and queen sound fun! Does anyone get excited to see the other YC halloween accessories??? They had some great ones last year!


They have some really great stuff. In fact, I'm struggling to remember the name of the other line-up of accessories they had last year, but some of those were even more popular and going for more on E-Bay.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Witch Hayesel said:


> The prom king and queen sound fun! Does anyone get excited to see the other YC halloween accessories??? They had some great ones last year!


I always look forward to seeing what else they have for Halloween, besides just the Boneys. I picked up most of last years black cat collection and have stuff from the last few Halloweens mixed in with the Boney Bunch.


----------



## Shadowbat

I had to stop in YC today and get a new car freshener. They had some of last years Halloween/Fall scents that they found in the back marked down 50% so I grabbed another Harvest Welcome. 

I asked about the Boney Bunch event and they verified the August 3rd date. They also said that since last years event was so successful they plan on doing something bigger this year and are actually having a RSVP sign up list starting in July.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I'm sure everyone's probably sick of my musings already lol, but I have to wonder, is the boney bed the re-release of the much older piece? I would be so excited! I've always wanted that piece!


----------



## myerman82

I was wondering about the boney bed too. However, it would be great to actually get something re-released from 2008 or possibly 2009. There are a lot of new fans that jumped on the Boney Bunch bandwagon later and the re-releases would be a great way to get some of the back pieces in their collection. Too this day I regret never getting the Victorian Lady or any of the 2008 line when I had the chance back in 2008. I also regret never getting any of the 2009 line even though I went to the preview party that year. I went with a friend and he told me the Boney Bunches looked goofy and told me it was a waste to get them. Since then he is as big as a fan of them as anyone else. He tells me every year to never listen to him again. lol I have picked up as much of the 2009 line as I could afford over the last few years and of course I own every piece I wanted from the last 3 years. It's time to make some of the 2008 line available again as a re-release.
As far as the preview party being bigger and better this year, I don't know what they are planning with this new RSVP. I know that have that every year and it's nothing more than a phone call letting us know the date the week of the party. As far as making it bigger and better unfortunately my Yankee Candle moved into a different space in the mall. The space is much smaller now and I don't know how they could even have a bunch of people in there at the same time. I'm sure they will just have to make better use of the space they have now. I'm also guessing their inventory will be scaled down too.


----------



## Shadowbat

myerman82 said:


> As far as the preview party being bigger and better this year, I don't know what they are planning with this new RSVP. I know that have that every year and it's nothing more than a phone call letting us know the date the week of the party. As far as making it bigger and better unfortunately my Yankee Candle moved into a different space in the mall. The space is much smaller now and I don't know how they could even have a bunch of people in there at the same time. I'm sure they will just have to make better use of the space they have now. I'm also guessing their inventory will be scaled down too.



Who knows. Our local YK last year did a Scooby Doo theme where all the workers were dressed as the characters. They had a coloring contest for the kids and were showing the various Scooby movies on a TV they had set up. Also had cider, punch, spice donuts and cookies for refreshments as well as hourly giveaways. I'm anxious to see how they plan on topping it. I'm assuming the RSVP they're doing is just to help them plan out the event better. They were telling me they were not prepared for the turn out they got because the year previous to that there was no one.


----------



## myerman82

I have noticed that the turn out last year was much better than previous years. They even had an employee watching over the catalogs and goody bags shouting "Just one per customer" when someone tried taking two. lol I think each store does their own theme and I guess it depends on how motivated the manager is about Halloween.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Last year was the first time I went to the preview party. I was disappointed though because the turn out was - eh. And they said the store employees were supposed to be in costumes but they weren't! Oh well maybe it will be better this year. Actually what I would LOVE to do this year is go to the Williamsburg flagship store for it! But it's 4 hours from me so we'll see. Can't wait though!


----------



## ozfest43

Couple of questions for the people that have been to the flagship store in Williamsburg during the release party: A) Is it too busy and not worth going, especially for someone that lives a couple hours away in NC? And B) If it is super busy do they have enough supply of Boney Bunch for everyone?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

In my store they wouldn't even let us take ONE catalog on Boney Bunch release day. The "Manager" wouldn't allow it. I don't know why. Funny, but I think if I spend $400 I deserve a catalog....silly me! In my neck of the woods, people sure do things differently. The manager here was also mad when I told her I bought some things online before the big day. They don't always get everything so although they are good about holding stuff, you are not guaranteed what you want. I LOVE BB but here in my town some of the people are not so friendly. Last year's turnout here was a little on the very light side.





myerman82 said:


> I have noticed that the turn out last year was much better than previous years. They even had an employee watching over the catalogs and goody bags shouting "Just one per customer" when someone tried taking two. lol I think each store does their own theme and I guess it depends on how motivated the manager is about Halloween.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I too would like a chance to get some 2008 and 2009 pieces. I hope if they re-release anything, it is these pieces. I dearly need the victorian ladies, grave digger, 3 headed man, etc etc etc lol lol 



myerman82 said:


> I was wondering about the boney bed too. However, it would be great to actually get something re-released from 2008 or possibly 2009. There are a lot of new fans that jumped on the Boney Bunch bandwagon later and the re-releases would be a great way to get some of the back pieces in their collection. Too this day I regret never getting the Victorian Lady or any of the 2008 line when I had the chance back in 2008. I also regret never getting any of the 2009 line even though I went to the preview party that year. I went with a friend and he told me the Boney Bunches looked goofy and told me it was a waste to get them. Since then he is as big as a fan of them as anyone else. He tells me every year to never listen to him again. lol I have picked up as much of the 2009 line as I could afford over the last few years and of course I own every piece I wanted from the last 3 years. It's time to make some of the 2008 line available again as a re-release.
> As far as the preview party being bigger and better this year, I don't know what they are planning with this new RSVP. I know that have that every year and it's nothing more than a phone call letting us know the date the week of the party. As far as making it bigger and better unfortunately my Yankee Candle moved into a different space in the mall. The space is much smaller now and I don't know how they could even have a bunch of people in there at the same time. I'm sure they will just have to make better use of the space they have now. I'm also guessing their inventory will be scaled down too.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

ozfest43 said:


> Couple of questions for the people that have been to the flagship store in Williamsburg during the release party: A) Is it too busy and not worth going, especially for someone that lives a couple hours away in NC? And B) If it is super busy do they have enough supply of Boney Bunch for everyone?


Good questions!!! Hopefully someone on here has been to the Williamsburg store. I'm in NC too!


----------



## myerman82

I have been pretty lucky the last two years that the manager knows me and allows me to use the current coupon multiple times even if I don't have one on me. She knows that I by a lot especially during Halloween. The rest of the year I hardly stop in and when I do there is always a new employee working there. I pretty much know all the regulars will be there during the preview party. There is only one employee that works there I don't care for. If you read my comments last year you already know about her. I cringe every time I am stuck being helped by her. Hopefully the manager is still at that store since I know sometimes Yankee Candle has a turnover when it comes to managers. 
When it comes to catalogs its funny because I get every other Yankee Candle catalog in the mail throughout the year except for the Halloween catalog. I am a Boney Bunch collector and I like to have a catalog each year in my collection. Not only that, I also buy Boney Bunches for my step kids too. I try to also get a catalog for them since when they come over they always want to look at the catalog. If you know anything about kids your lucky if once they are done with it the pages aren't ripped lol. 
I also purchase the pieces I really want online before the Preview Party. Last year I had the pieces in hand the day before the party. I do this in case the store has a shortage on that popular piece. I don't like going to the party trying to be competitive. To me that ruins the fun. I rather go and check out the pieces and get what I like instead of rushing and fights other people for the only two Bonesys they have. lol The manager is always grateful for the sales so I never tell her that I ordered online. I remember hearing a story here last year that someone tried getting some of the more popular pieces last year at their store. However, a scalper was ahead of her in line and she grabbed pretty much everything with her husband before anyone else had a chance. This is why I suggest ordering what you really want online first just for piece of mind. You can always return it to the store if your Boney only has one eye or someone fell asleep before adding the face. lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

myerman i think ordering online is a good idea as well. especially since if i even wait for the 2nd day of them being online many of the items are already sold out by the ebay scalpers hoarding them. that is awful that someone just took everything just to resell it. i just can't stand people like that....GRRRR

most of the people at my YC are great. it's the manager who isn't. maybe she doesn't like her job, i don't know why she is not friendly. but last year when i asked for the catalog (I had not yet received mine) the store associate said "the manager said we can't let you have any until tomorrow, but if you want to come back i can hold it for you". WTH? why would i have to drive all the way back for a catalog the next day? this manager is not in touch with people who spend a fortune in her store and quite frankly, she rubs me the wrong way. maybe this year she will be gone, who knows. but at my store, there is no way the manager will let you use a coupon twice. not happening. never. 



myerman82 said:


> I have been pretty lucky the last two years that the manager knows me and allows me to use the current coupon multiple times even if I don't have one on me. She knows that I by a lot especially during Halloween. The rest of the year I hardly stop in and when I do there is always a new employee working there. I pretty much know all the regulars will be there during the preview party. There is only one employee that works there I don't care for. If you read my comments last year you already know about her. I cringe every time I am stuck being helped by her. Hopefully the manager is still at that store since I know sometimes Yankee Candle has a turnover when it comes to managers.
> When it comes to catalogs its funny because I get every other Yankee Candle catalog in the mail throughout the year except for the Halloween catalog. I am a Boney Bunch collector and I like to have a catalog each year in my collection. Not only that, I also buy Boney Bunches for my step kids too. I try to also get a catalog for them since when they come over they always want to look at the catalog. If you know anything about kids your lucky if once they are done with it the pages aren't ripped lol.
> I also purchase the pieces I really want online before the Preview Party. Last year I had the pieces in hand the day before the party. I do this in case the store has a shortage on that popular piece. I don't like going to the party trying to be competitive. To me that ruins the fun. I rather go and check out the pieces and get what I like instead of rushing and fights other people for the only two Bonesys they have. lol The manager is always grateful for the sales so I never tell her that I ordered online. I remember hearing a story here last year that someone tried getting some of the more popular pieces last year at their store. However, a scalper was ahead of her in line and she grabbed pretty much everything with her husband before anyone else had a chance. This is why I suggest ordering what you really want online first just for piece of mind. You can always return it to the store if your Boney only has one eye or someone fell asleep before adding the face. lol


----------



## myerman82

I'm so sorry to hear that. That is why I consider myself lucky the last few years my store has a nice manager and sales associates. (Minus the one associate) I know when I go to another store the vibe there is completely different so I'm guessing each store seems to be running their own show and rules. I can also understand her rubbing you the wrong way. Some people tend to go by the books only and don't want to bend the rules for anyone. 
I wish Yankee Candle knew that Halloween is there biggest season and brings in the most sales. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't even think Christmas brings in the sales that Halloween brings in for them. Like we pointed out last year, I don't know what the problem is with that company. Even I had some problems with them last year. I'm hoping they get it together this year and learn from last years mistakes. For those that don't know what I'm talking about, just look at last years Boney Bunch discussion. 
Catalogs seems to be a issue with Yankee Candle every year around Halloween. I don't know if it's because they know people sell them online or what but there always seems to be a shortage in catalogs every year. By now they should understand that we want a catalog with our Boneys. Make enough to go around since they know the Boney Bunches are collectables and people buy them to collect them.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks myerman. the way i see it, it's not like i asked for a stack of catalogs. one catalog per customer is not an unreasonable request for heaven's sake. to tell someone to "come back tomorrow and pick up a catalog" that is sitting right there in a stack is unacceptable. if they were able to hold one, why couldn't i just take it with me that day? obviously they were going to "save" me one? this makes no sense....just a silly example of why i buy online is all....

from what i understand yes, halloween is a very big deal there although i am not sure in terms of revenue which is bigger. i don't shop there at all for christmas so i don't really know. i did get some easter candles this year though. that was nice to have some pink in the house when it was so gray and dreary here. 





myerman82 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. That is why I consider myself lucky the last few years my store has a nice manager and sales associates. (Minus the one associate) I know when I go to another store the vibe there is completely different so I'm guessing each store seems to be running their own show and rules. I can also understand her rubbing you the wrong way. Some people tend to go by the books only and don't want to bend the rules for anyone.
> I wish Yankee Candle knew that Halloween is there biggest season and brings in the most sales. Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't even think Christmas brings in the sales that Halloween brings in for them. Like we pointed out last year, I don't know what the problem is with that company. Even I had some problems with them last year. I'm hoping they get it together this year and learn from last years mistakes. For those that don't know what I'm talking about, just look at last years Boney Bunch discussion.
> Catalogs seems to be a issue with Yankee Candle every year around Halloween. I don't know if it's because they know people sell them online or what but there always seems to be a shortage in catalogs every year. By now they should understand that we want a catalog with our Boneys. Make enough to go around since they know the Boney Bunches are collectables and people buy them to collect them.


----------



## myerman82

I do browse there during Christmas too but over the last few years they really did not have anything that interest me. I do have one of these 3 foot waffle trees that they had a few years back and some ginger bread stuff they used to have. I think during Halloween they actually get it right though. Besides Boney Bunches they have skeletons, cats, haunted houses, and I finally got the moving cemetery last year. Here is a tip for anyone who have the moving cemetery. When you display it this year put the skeleton jar clinger on one of the tombstones. Makes it look better. 
I almost got some of those Thanksgiving Turkey tealight holders they had last year. However, I found pretty much the same thing at Walmart for half the price Yankee Candle wanted. lol Maybe they should start making holiday Boney Bunches. They do have a few already.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i do have the cemetary and the skelly clinger and i'll have to try your idea. my dead ahead votive holder last year came chipped so i've been using skelly clinger to cover up the chip 

yeah, i've seen tart warmers at walmart and i may invest in one if they get any that i like. i've heard the walmart tarts are very nice smelling for halloween, too...



myerman82 said:


> I do browse there during Christmas too but over the last few years they really did not have anything that interest me. I do have one of these 3 foot waffle trees that they had a few years back and some ginger bread stuff they used to have. I think during Halloween they actually get it right though. Besides Boney Bunches they have skeletons, cats, haunted houses, and I finally got the moving cemetery last year. Here is a tip for anyone who have the moving cemetery. When you display it this year put the skeleton jar clinger on one of the tombstones. Makes it look better.
> I almost got some of those Thanksgiving Turkey tealight holders they had last year. However, I found pretty much the same thing at Walmart for half the price Yankee Candle wanted. lol Maybe they should start making holiday Boney Bunches. They do have a few already.


----------



## myerman82

Here is a picture I took from last year.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Wow I didn't realize the catalogs are such a hot commodity! I tossed mine last year...I do remember I didn't get it in the mail till after they went on sale and I made my "wish list" of pics of someone's post on here last year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

very cute pic! 



myerman82 said:


> Here is a picture I took from last year.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks myerman. the way i see it, it's not like i asked for a stack of catalogs. one catalog per customer is not an unreasonable request for heaven's sake. to tell someone to "come back tomorrow and pick up a catalog" that is sitting right there in a stack is unacceptable. if they were able to hold one, why couldn't i just take it with me that day? obviously they were going to "save" me one? this makes no sense....just a silly example of why i buy online is all....
> 
> from what i understand yes, halloween is a very big deal there although i am not sure in terms of revenue which is bigger. i don't shop there at all for christmas so i don't really know. i did get some easter candles this year though. that was nice to have some pink in the house when it was so gray and dreary here.


I have had that too! last year I ordered like over 200 of boneys, and not one catalog. then on premier day asked for one and was told they didnt' have any! but the premier was fun. they dressed up and had darling mini cupcakes. man if I ran a YC, my boney day would be EPIC!!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

halloweenqueen at my store there is no cupcake tray... lol. i think one gal had a witch hat on though! but that was about it. i don't know how you can have a 'premier' party and then not serve some kind of refreshment or snack, etc. but like i said, i live in a town that i'm amazed even HAS a YC at all. lol. 





halloweenqueen31 said:


> I have had that too! last year I ordered like over 200 of boneys, and not one catalog. then on premier day asked for one and was told they didnt' have any! but the premier was fun. they dressed up and had darling mini cupcakes. man if I ran a YC, my boney day would be EPIC!!!!!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

wednesdayaddams said:


> halloweenqueen at my store there is no cupcake tray... lol. i think one gal had a witch hat on though! but that was about it. i don't know how you can have a 'premier' party and then not serve some kind of refreshment or snack, etc. but like i said, i live in a town that i'm amazed even HAS a YC at all. lol.


I would do it up, decorations music costumes!


----------



## grubby4894

I have been going to Williamsburg flagship store every year since 2008 for the Halloween preview parties. Last year there was around 20-30 people waiting for the doors to open. There is always enough product to go around. I drive 2.5 hours to get there and thank the trip is worth it.


----------



## Kitty

Does anyone have a 2008 YC Halloween catalog with the Bride & Groom on the front? 
If so, can you downlaod it or trade it for YC BB or YC afterlife pumpkin people?
PM me.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

myerman82, I have that graveyard piece too! I am SO glad I bought it. I was iffy on it because I had already spent so much on Boneys, but I knew I'd probably ultimately regret it if I passed. I did pass on a skeleton jar clinger, and regret that. Great idea putting your skeleton on the tombstone! Looks perfect! The only thing I don't care for about this piece is the pipe cleaner bendy tail on the cat (which I think kind of ruins the look of the cat) and the smiles on the bats! Or at least I assume they're smiles lol. It probably is for aerodynamics, but I think it makes it look kid-ish and doesn't fit with the piece. Have you ever noticed that?


----------



## myerman82

I know what you are talking about. I think in one way or another Yankee Candle has to make their stuff look "cutesy" somehow. It doesn't really bother me that much though. I don't have the cemetery out right now since I packed it away after Halloween. I will have to look at the cat once I put it out for the season since I never really noticed that. 
I do have a Halloween light that I put up in my office for Halloween. It looks like a street light and blinks. I reminds of the the 80's horror flicks (especially Halloween 3 with the blinking pumpkin) and I think it looks cool. However, every else thinks it just looks dumb. I guess when it comes to this stuff it's just personal taste. 
I do think the other Moving Cemetary/Haunted house Yankee Candle had a few years ago looks too "cutesy" for my taste. I wouldn't have bought it if I had saw it in the store at the time. However, given the price that piece shot up to I would get it if they re-released it. LOL 
Sorry that you passed on the skeleton clinger. I told my friend that every year Yankee Candle has something at the Preview Party that pretty much sells out in the first few minutes. Two years ago it was the Boney ornaments that I passed on at first but eventually found. Last year it was the skeleton clingers. Thanks gosh the manager showed me they because by the time I got to grab them they only had three left. My friend told me that they looked dumb and didn't understand why i was getting them. I showed him them once I got home he was glad I did get them. He still is amazed at how much they are going for online. I never take his advice when it comes to Yankee Candle anymore and he knows it. He ruined me getting the 2009 collection the year it came out. By the way, right now I have one of my skeleton clingers hanging from the lamp shade on the lamp by my bed. I try to keep a little bit of Halloween out year round. If you do come across one pretty cheap I suggest getting it because there is a lot you can do with it.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

What a bummer it is to hear that people have bad experiences with the managers and associates at their stores.  I guess I'm used to working and, before that, shopping in a store with a very friendly staff.

The coupon thing has always been really inconsistent. I don't know what the "rules" are technically (and I work there!), I think it just depends on the manager/associate. I know I've been able to use a coupon more than once, like last year for the Boneys they had their usual $20 of $45, so they let me group my Boneys into 3 $45 transactions so I could use the coupon on each. I've also purchased at another store where they let me combine my coupons. I had one for $15 off $35 and one for $25 off $45, so I spent $80 in one transaction and they took the $40 saving from both coupons off. I know at our store, we usually use a manual code to let people use their coupons for 2-3 days after they expire.

I don't know why stores wouldn't let you have a catalog. The only thing I can think of is if there are things in the catalog (like Boneys) that aren't out in the store yet, so they aren't supposed to have that catalog out, but that would be on the store for putting the catalog out early. They should keep them aside until it's time to put them out. I know my store only gets a few (maybe 8-10) and so when they're gone, they're gone. We usually end up throwing out stacks of catalogs during the non-holiday seasons, so I don't think they supply the stores with that many to keep costs/waste down and people do like to have the Halloween & Christmas catalogs, so they go fast.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Last year was the first year I noticed the "shortage" of catalogs at stores. Meaning, they did not want to give them out OR were very strict about giving them out. Last year I happened to be in a YC store a week before Boney launch ( it was not my usual store but I was visiting friend so we went to look around). I had not received my Boney catalog in the mail yet so I asked the associate if I could have one. She said they did not have any. Funny though, because I saw a stack of them behind the counter. I didn't push the issue but was a little surprised at her response. The next week I went to the preview party at my usual YC store. They had a lot of catalogs and I asked for one. The associate gave me one but added, "only one to a customer". Which was fine of course, I only asked for one and only expected one. I actually responded, with a smile, "that's perfect I only wanted one"  As someone stated upthread a bit, and I totally agree, I believe they are trying to discourage them from being resold. Rather silly though in my opinion. Unless you have the 2008 catalog, the value is low and the demand is pretty shortlived ( only the week or so before and after the BB/Halloween launch ). 

Along those same lines, it was nice to see that the stores were well stocked ( and restocked ) last year. There were generally enough BB's for all who wanted to purchase them. I was actually able to get everything I wanted and I did not buy them all on launch day. I hope that is the case again this year. YC is very aware of the secondary selling market for BBs and are obviously producing more of them ( better in their pockets then to put money in the ebay sellers pockets. )


----------



## wetredrain

Kitty said:


> Does anyone have a 2008 YC Halloween catalog with the Bride & Groom on the front?
> If so, can you downlaod it or trade it for YC BB or YC afterlife pumpkin people?
> PM me.


I have the 2008 with the headless guy, does that help?


----------



## Witch Hayesel

I'm not sure what year it's from but does anyone actually have the boney witch with the crystal ball? I've seen it on eBay but of course it's a little pricey. Just curious to hear if anyone has it and what they think about it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i have it and it is very nice. the ball has an led light inside it and changes colors. it is one of my favorite pieces....that one wasn't exactly in short supply so if you keep your eye out, you shouldn't have to pay much for it.....





Witch Hayesel said:


> I'm not sure what year it's from but does anyone actually have the boney witch with the crystal ball? I've seen it on eBay but of course it's a little pricey. Just curious to hear if anyone has it and what they think about it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i can understand not giving out catalogs prior to the launch, but mine wouldn't let us have one the day of the launch. they wouldn't hand them out period. i guess spending a week's paycheck at YC does not really matter much to them.....





MGOBLUENIK said:


> What a bummer it is to hear that people have bad experiences with the managers and associates at their stores.  I guess I'm used to working and, before that, shopping in a store with a very friendly staff.
> 
> The coupon thing has always been really inconsistent. I don't know what the "rules" are technically (and I work there!), I think it just depends on the manager/associate. I know I've been able to use a coupon more than once, like last year for the Boneys they had their usual $20 of $45, so they let me group my Boneys into 3 $45 transactions so I could use the coupon on each. I've also purchased at another store where they let me combine my coupons. I had one for $15 off $35 and one for $25 off $45, so I spent $80 in one transaction and they took the $40 saving from both coupons off. I know at our store, we usually use a manual code to let people use their coupons for 2-3 days after they expire.
> 
> I don't know why stores wouldn't let you have a catalog. The only thing I can think of is if there are things in the catalog (like Boneys) that aren't out in the store yet, so they aren't supposed to have that catalog out, but that would be on the store for putting the catalog out early. They should keep them aside until it's time to put them out. I know my store only gets a few (maybe 8-10) and so when they're gone, they're gone. We usually end up throwing out stacks of catalogs during the non-holiday seasons, so I don't think they supply the stores with that many to keep costs/waste down and people do like to have the Halloween & Christmas catalogs, so they go fast.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

My store was actually really nice about the catalogs. I went in around the middle of July last year and asked if they knew when the catalog would be out. She said we just got ours and gave me one as long as I kept it on the dl. Sucks that store recently closed down:-(


----------



## Witch Hayesel

wednesdayaddams said:


> i have it and it is very nice. the ball has an led light inside it and changes colors. it is one of my favorite pieces....that one wasn't exactly in short supply so if you keep your eye out, you shouldn't have to pay much for it.....


Thanks for the feedback! I've been seeing it online between $50 and $60. I'll keep looking around though. Maybe if I'm lucky it will eventually be rereleased!


----------



## myerman82

That witch was a great piece and I'm happy to have it. At the time it was not a rare piece so I remember seeing it when they were clearing out their final Boney Bunches that year. However, the face was pretty messed up on it so I passed. I usually try to pick up whatever I can at the end of the Boney Bunch season in case I'm able to help someone out here who missed out. I'm actually glad they have done more lighted Boney Bunches.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

*LED Boney witch on ebay now for $37 w/free ship!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item564bc8c75e




Witch Hayesel said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I've been seeing it online between $50 and $60. I'll keep looking around though. Maybe if I'm lucky it will eventually be rereleased!


----------



## Witch Hayesel

wednesdayaddams said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item564bc8c75e


Thanks! I actually saw this yesterday and thought "hmmm how can I get this past my husband?" He thinks I over do it with YC and anything halloween!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I was thinking about what I'd like to see in the boney collection. I really wish they'd come out with a halloween block countdown calendar. I think that would be so neat. Just sharing lol. I can not wait to see what they have this year!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

No husband for me. The only person who sees me drag all of this stuff in the house is my 3 dogs, and they are not telling! 



Witch Hayesel said:


> Thanks! I actually saw this yesterday and thought "hmmm how can I get this past my husband?" He thinks I over do it with YC and anything halloween!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I am hoping if they continue to reproduce previous pieces that they bring back the Victorian lady with stroller, and the other 2008 pieces. I would love some of those.

As far as new pieces go, I would like to see more unique things. I was not into the submarine last year or any of the golf stuff.... I like more traditional things. Like how about a witch girl with a hat and a black cat?



Boneybunchlove said:


> I was thinking about what I'd like to see in the boney collection. I really wish they'd come out with a halloween block countdown calendar. I think that would be so neat. Just sharing lol. I can not wait to see what they have this year!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Everyone,
Thought I'd get back to the Forum to check up on the latest Boney Bunch news. Right about June I find I start getting "twitchy" for the upcoming Aug BB sale. Can't wait to see what they have this year. Thanks for the preview pics that were posted about possible items this year. I'm already excited, and it's still so far away. I happened across this (will try to attach the link) while looking through Yankee's semi annual clearance sale stuff online. Apparently I already missed out on the other 2 pieces that were like this, one a VH and the other a TL . This one is still left on their site, but it made me wonder if they might be doing gargoyles, along with the Boneys, this year for their Halloween line up. Hmmm.... 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/gargoyle-collection-%28online--catalog-exclusive%29/1282240


----------



## Boneys80

Hey guys it's great to see everyone excited about the boneys again! ill try to keep my page as up to date as possible with news (facebook.com/boneybunchlove)! I would really like to know..Does anyone have an extra boney bunch 08 catalog they would be willing to sell me? I have paypal


----------



## wetredrain

Boneys80 said:


> Hey guys it's great to see everyone excited about the boneys again! ill try to keep my page as up to date as possible with news (facebook.com/boneybunchlove)! I would really like to know..Does anyone have an extra boney bunch 08 catalog they would be willing to sell me? I have paypal


I have the 2008 with the headless guy on front but I'm unsure if it is any different from the 2008 with the couple on it, I scanned it in to my computer (or atleast all the pages that had Halloween and fall things) and put the pictures into my photo album, feel free to look or if you want the pdf just message me. I had no idea that it was rare, you are the second person to ask for it in the last 3 days... my copy is well loved so not mint condition, has some ware on the spine and edges of the pages.


----------



## Boneys80

Tried to send a private message but for some reason it doesn't show sent messages? Lol so not sure if you got it or not.


----------



## lisa48317

Spookywolf said:


> Apparently I already missed out on the other 2 pieces that were like this, one a VH and the other a TL . This one is still left on their site, but it made me wonder if they might be doing gargoyles, along with the Boneys, this year for their Halloween line up. Hmmm....
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/gargoyle-collection-%28online--catalog-exclusive%29/1282240


OMG!?!?!?! Gargoyles?!?!?! WANT !!!


----------



## Boneys80

wetredrain said:


> I have the 2008 with the headless guy on front but I'm unsure if it is any different from the 2008 with the couple on it, I scanned it in to my computer (or atleast all the pages that had Halloween and fall things) and put the pictures into my photo album, feel free to look or if you want the pdf just message me. I had no
> idea that it was rare, you are the second person to ask for it in the last 3 days... my copy is well loved so not mint condition, has some ware on the spine and edges of the pages.


Could you send me the pdf in a private message? Thanks!


----------



## Ruballo12

This weekend I went to Yankee candle and they are doing the Halloween preview again this year.its suppose to be on the weekend of August 3rd.cant wait.they had it last year but wasn't able to make it so this year will be my first.


----------



## ozfest43

I always look forward to these each year. Can't wait for leaked photos to come out like last year, because I know we have connections on this board! lol


----------



## Ruballo12

There are pictures of this years boney bunch online.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

where online? what are the keywords for search?



Ruballo12 said:


> There are pictures of this years boney bunch online.


----------



## Ruballo12

wednesdayaddams said:


> where online? what are the keywords for search?


I just put in Yankee candle Halloween preview 2013.it came up halfway to Halloween countdown.dont know the name of the website tho.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Oh WOW! I just LOVE the Boney Bunch. I have never seen these products before... I will definitely have to add them to my "want" list. I absolutely LOVE Yankee Candles!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

can anyone post a link? i can't find what you guys are seeing~! thank you 



Pumpkin5 said:


> Oh WOW! I just LOVE the Boney Bunch. I have never seen these products before... I will definitely have to add them to my "want" list. I absolutely LOVE Yankee Candles!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I don't see anything new when I look at the halfway to halloween page?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I dont' see anything either, just things that are marked from previous years. I think one or two of them were not released but I can't remember any more? 



Boneybunchlove said:


> I don't see anything new when I look at the halfway to halloween page?


----------



## Ruballo12

When u type it in to google do you go to the second link?? That's the one I went to and the comments I were reading were saying those are the new ones for this.ive never saw those before so I figured they r new.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i think you are seeing what was being called "possible prototypes" if you are referring to the little one on the tricycle and the guillotine one? those are cute and i sure hope they are part of this year's line up. 





Ruballo12 said:


> When u type it in to google do you go to the second link?? That's the one I went to and the comments I were reading were saying those are the new ones for this.ive never saw those before so I figured they r new.


----------



## Ruballo12

wednesdayaddams said:


> i think you are seeing what was being called "possible prototypes" if you are referring to the little one on the tricycle and the guillotine one? those are cute and i sure hope they are part of this year's line up.


Lol I think we r looking at the wrong website.i don't know how to post the URL tho.the ones I'm seeing are is one on a horse with his head in his hands and one that that has like a little knife or something with it.


----------



## Ruballo12

http://shewalkssoftly.com/2013/04/26/halfway-to-halloween-countdown-yankee-candle-boney-bunch/ 
That's where I'm seeing them at


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh, well the headless horseman is a piece from a few years back unless there is a second one they made??



thanks for the help trying to post the link 



Ruballo12 said:


> Lol I think we r looking at the wrong website.i don't know how to post the URL tho.the ones I'm seeing are is one on a horse with his head in his hands and one that that has like a little knife or something with it.


----------



## Ruballo12

Your welcome.hope they r new ones but if not sorry for the wrong info.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ruballo12 thanks again. i think we are so close now that it is getting to be very exciting! 




Ruballo12 said:


> Your welcome.hope they r new ones but if not sorry for the wrong info.


----------



## ozfest43

I got a little excited there for a minute, I thought we had our first leaked photos of the year.


----------



## myerman82

I think what you are referring to are the prototypes that made their way to ebay a few months ago. Either someone got in trouble for taking them or the auctions were taken down by request.
The other collection that gets confused sometimes is the Mr. Bones collection. They are not sold through Yankee Candle and are a bit difficult to get since I have never seen them in any of the specialty shops. Your best bet it to get them online. I glanced at the links posted and those are what they are showing along with some older Boney Bunch pieces
Since we are on the subject of possible Boney Bunches, does anyone else hope they bring back the Afterlife collection this year? I was bummed they did not release any last year. For those new to Boney Bunch the Afterlife collection was available through Yankee Candle outlet and only sold is specialty shops like Hallmark. They also showed up at Bed Bath and Beyond and even Meijer stores. Two years ago the Afterlife collection were Pumpkin people that fit in great with the Boney Bunches. They are people with the same pumpkin faces as the pumpkins on the Boney Bunches pieces. Three or four years ago they released three band members (different from the Boney Bunch band members) There were other pieces like a witch and a mini pumpkin guy with glasses. Hopefully they bring new Afterlife pieces this year. They do make a great addition to the Boney Bunches.


----------



## ozfest43

myerman82 said:


> I think what you are referring to are the prototypes that made their way to ebay a few months ago. Either someone got in trouble for taking them or the auctions were taken down by request.
> The other collection that gets confused sometimes is the Mr. Bones collection. They are not sold through Yankee Candle and are a bit difficult to get since I have never seen them in any of the specialty shops. Your best bet it to get them online. I glanced at the links posted and those are what they are showing along with some older Boney Bunch pieces
> Since we are on the subject of possible Boney Bunches, does anyone else hope they bring back the Afterlife collection this year? I was bummed they did not release any last year. For those new to Boney Bunch the Afterlife collection was available through Yankee Candle outlet and only sold is specialty shops like Hallmark. They also showed up at Bed Bath and Beyond and even Meijer stores. Two years ago the Afterlife collection were Pumpkin people that fit in great with the Boney Bunches. They are people with the same pumpkin faces as the pumpkins on the Boney Bunches pieces. Three or four years ago they released three band members (different from the Boney Bunch band members) There were other pieces like a witch and a mini pumpkin guy with glasses. Hopefully they bring new Afterlife pieces this year. They do make a great addition to the Boney Bunches.


I remember these very well. I hope someone might know the answer to this to see if they're coming back.


----------



## wetredrain

Does anyone know of a collectors guide for the Yankee candle Halloween and boney bunch things?


----------



## Guest

Better info below


----------



## Guest

I'll put this here for everybody to see: BONEY BUNCH COLLECTIONS BY YEAR

HERE: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ 

at the bottom of the photo page is a photo guide to Boney Bunch 2008, 2009, 2010. He also has Boney giftware and the YC "Pumpkin People."


Boney Bunch video 2011 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHA_aZyT6T0 can't find a list/set/photogroup for this year

Boney Bunch 2012 http://pinterest.com/jerbear7247/boney-bunch-2012/ Pinterest board

If anybody can find a better set for 2011 or a better photos of complete collection, post away my lovelies. My Boney Lovelies!


----------



## Guest

Also, let's churn the "Boney Gossip and Rumor Mill" with a fb Boney post:

From "Boney Bunch Love": "So I went into one of my local YC's today and received some extremely confusing news.. When I asked this very nice guy that worked there if he knew anything about the boneys he said that the store previews are aug 3rd in which they can pull items out of the back and sell them to you but the decorations and boney displays will not be up and sold to public until aug 23rd. So confusing cuz he did say that they can sell em from the back?? Lol has anyone else received weird info like this? I just want to make sure that on Aug 3rd when I'm standing with my face plastered against the door, I'll be able to get my boneys!!!!"

Hmmm...interesting. We will all have to wait with baited breath to see how this shakes out! If true, either be at the Preview Party, or be prepared to wait. 

We will have a verrry interesting August here in BB Land! Strap on your Boney Helmets and put on your finest black velvet attire whilst we wait. And keep that Apple Pumpkin melting...or Pumpkin Spice...or Witches Brew...


----------



## Guest

From the "Boney Bunch Love" facebook page:

"In case anyone missed this..
One of our awesome Boney insiders has mentioned there are Boney Bunch bounce backs!! They go out starting July 8th! Bounce backs are the little flyers that get put in the bags to advertise the next promo, they usually have a coupon on the back. This one has a $20 off $45 coupon and offer for a $5 black jack-o-lantern scent plug with choice of refill for $5, the day of the party only.

The front of the flyer features a new Boney!!! A Frankenstein Boney holding hands with a Bride of Frankenstein! It's a double taper holder! AAHHH!
ARE YOU FREAKING OUT YET OR WHAT???"

Much thanks to the BBL fb page. I believe they post here as well, so I want to clearly credit their page as the originator of this info. Thanks again! I hope you don't mind me cross posting here, btw.


----------



## ozfest43

The person that runs that BBL Facebook page does a really good job. If I miss an important thing on here I don't want to have to root through the forum to find it, but they update the highlights on their page.


----------



## wetredrain

hollow said:


> From the "Boney Bunch Love" facebook page:
> 
> "In case anyone missed this..
> One of our awesome Boney insiders has mentioned there are Boney Bunch bounce backs!! They go out starting July 8th! Bounce backs are the little flyers that get put in the bags to advertise the next promo, they usually have a coupon on the back. This one has a $20 off $45 coupon and offer for a $5 black jack-o-lantern scent plug with choice of refill for $5, the day of the party only.
> 
> The front of the flyer features a new Boney!!! A Frankenstein Boney holding hands with a Bride of Frankenstein! It's a double taper holder! AAHHH!
> ARE YOU FREAKING OUT YET OR WHAT???"
> 
> Much thanks to the BBL fb page. I believe they post here as well, so I want to clearly credit their page as the originator of this info. Thanks again! I hope you don't mind me cross posting here, btw.


I'm with you I'm so excited I can't sleep! and its only the 26th of June! I just put in my time off request at work for August 3rd, just for the YC Party!


----------



## Spookywolf

A Boney Bunch Frankenstein Bride & Groom??!!!!!!! OMG! I've got to have that! August is so far away, I'll never be able to stand it until then, LOL! Can't wait until someone releases a pic of that flyer. We will have to start stalking the YC stores in July for news.


----------



## Boneys80

Hi everyone.I run the facebook bbl site.. Hollow, I don't mind at all if you share here. I actually like to visit this thread to see if you guys have heard anything as well. But we can definitely help each other out! I love how fun it is get people as excited for the boneys as I am. We've been getting some great tips and all the info we got last year was pretty spot on so I'm hoping this year we can do the same!  As long as you don't mind spoilers lol.. Some people like to be surprised, but some of us just need the juicy details before hand XP


----------



## myerman82

I think the person who posted the Aug 23rd day was misinformed. Early Aug has always been the time Yankee Candles puts out Halloween and there is not way they would miss out by holding the Boney's until the 23rd. In fact around that time they are starting to clear out whats left of Halloween and replacing with fall items. I really would not worry about that rumor. The preview party is pretty much meant for Boney launch.
I am excited to hear about the Frankenstein Bride and Groom boney bunch. I guess next year we can expect another Frankenstein bride and groom lol. 
Ever since my Yankee Candle moved to a different location in the mall all I see working there are new people. I hope my regulars who know me haven't quit. If that is the case it looks like I will be dragging the kids down with me to the Preview Party to use coupons too. I need to walk in there this week and see if the same manager is still there. She always lets me use coupons even if I don't have one on me.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

The Frankenstein & Bride taper holder is so cool! I was the one that posted on the BoneyBunchLove FB about the bounce back. Also pictured with the taper holder on the front are this years Candy Corn & Witches Brew themed jars. The jars are colored glass (CC/Orange - WB/Black) that have silhouetted trick-or-treaters (black on CC and white on WB) running around the jar. The back of the flyer has a $20 off $45 coupon good August 3-September 2 and also advertises a special good only the day of the party - a black jack-o-lantern scent plug and scent refill of your choice for $5. We received a very specific e-mail from Yankee Candle corporate not to start handing these out until July 8, even if we run out of our current bounce back before then.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thank you soo much for posting that info! When I read that yesterday it only fueled my excitment lol. Cant wait to see pics it is driving me insane !


----------



## madonna1983

MGOBLUENIK said:


> The Frankenstein & Bride taper holder is so cool! I was the one that posted on the BoneyBunchLove FB about the bounce back. Also pictured with the taper holder on the front are this years Candy Corn & Witches Brew themed jars. The jars are colored glass (CC/Orange - WB/Black) that have silhouetted trick-or-treaters (black on CC and white on WB) running around the jar. The back of the flyer has a $20 off $45 coupon good August 3-September 2 and also advertises a special good only the day of the party - a black jack-o-lantern scent plug and scent refill of your choice for $5. We received a very specific e-mail from Yankee Candle corporate not to start handing these out until July 8, even if we run out of our current bounce back before then.


pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ruballo12

Just a question but I keep hearing about the flyer and was just wondering do u have to go to the store to get the flyer or do they send it to u in the mail or email if u r signed up for either one??


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Ruballo12 said:


> Just a question but I keep hearing about the flyer and was just wondering do u have to go to the store to get the flyer or do they send it to u in the mail or email if u r signed up for either one??


This particular flyer is put in your bag, along with the candle care tip card, when you make a purchase. It usually advertises the next event and includes a coupon so the customer will come back. Right now the one we're giving out is for the Relaxing Rituals line that comes out July 8 and has a $15 off $35 coupon. I'm sure the coupon for the Boney Bunch party will be mailed/e-mailed closer to end of July, before it starts.


----------



## Ruballo12

Oo ok thanks.those coupons with the 20 off 45 comes in handy.especially when the boney bunch come out.thats the flyer I'm waiting for hehe


----------



## Guest

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55445883.77253.346309492114136&type=1&theater

It's Frankenstein and his Bride, holding hands, taper holder! gack!

We have the first photo!

Mucho thanks to our partners in crime, the Boney Bunch Love fb forum! Hooray!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

They are adorable! !!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Boneys80

hey guys.. not sure if you checked out the list I posted but for anyone that didn't see it.. here's what we should expect to see this year!
no pics of some of these yet but we can gather that they sound adorable!
Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99
Boney Motorcycle T/L H $19.99
Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99
Boney Frankenstein $19.99
Boney Family $29.99
Boney Bowl promo with purchase
Boney Hat J/S $19.99
Boney Dbl Couple T/L H $24.99
J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99
V/H Boney Cat $17.99
T/L H Multi Boney Hearse $34.99
here's what we think may be potential anniversary pieces:
TL/H Boney Bike $19.99
V/H Boney Cake $19.99
V/H Boney Grave $12.99
TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99

There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99.

J/T = Jar Topper (an Illuma Lid in this case)
V/H = Votive Holder
TL/H = Tea Light Holder
J/S= Jar Shade


----------



## Spookywolf

hollow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55445883.77253.346309492114136&type=1&theater
> 
> It's Frankenstein and his Bride, holding hands, taper holder! gack!
> 
> We have the first photo!
> 
> Mucho thanks to our partners in crime, the Boney Bunch Love fb forum! Hooray!


Ahhwwww! I'm in love! This is going on my "must have" list. Thanks for posting the pic, Hollow! You rock!


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneys80 said:


> hey guys.. not sure if you checked out the list I posted but for anyone that didn't see it.. here's what we should expect to see this year!
> no pics of some of these yet but we can gather that they sound adorable!
> Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99
> Boney Motorcycle T/L H $19.99
> Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99
> Boney Frankenstein $19.99
> Boney Family $29.99
> Boney Bowl promo with purchase
> Boney Hat J/S $19.99
> Boney Dbl Couple T/L H $24.99
> J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99
> V/H Boney Cat $17.99
> T/L H Multi Boney Hearse $34.99
> here's what we think may be potential anniversary pieces:
> TL/H Boney Bike $19.99
> V/H Boney Cake $19.99
> V/H Boney Grave $12.99
> TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
> TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99
> 
> There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99.
> 
> J/T = Jar Topper (an Illuma Lid in this case)
> V/H = Votive Holder
> TL/H = Tea Light Holder
> J/S= Jar Shade


There was a motorcycle a few years past (2010?) so I wonder if that is a bring-back item? Someone here posted some prototype pics earlier on, and the one I really, really have my heart set on was the boney child on the tricycle. Could the "Boney bike" on this list be that piece? I hope, I hope, I hope. (crossing fingers!)


----------



## Boneys80

unfortunately, the pics you saw with the tricycle guy, octopus.. etc.. those are reject pieces that didn't go into mass production. there were several pieces circulating (someone tried selling em on ebay) but immediately had to take them down as yankee candle contacted them to do so. trust me, I was very dissapointed to see that I couldn't get that centipede guy.. or the guillotine.. but the pieces this year might help us to get over it lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Well shoot! But thanks for the update. That's a bit of a bummer, but I'm still excited, especially after seeing the pic that Hollow posted. I've never had a year with the Boneys yet, where there weren't at least a few pieces (well, honestly MOST of them) that I didn't get all warm and fuzzy over, LOL! I think I'm going to go the internet route this year for the pieces that I can't live without and won't chance losing out on due to low stock in the stores. But, I'll still be there with bells on come the preview party!


----------



## ninababy100109

This Frankenstein and Bride piece has really got me going now! So awesome! It just goes to show there are so many different routes YC can go with the Boneys - a Boney vampire or mummy perhaps - the variations are endless. They could literally produce fifty different each year and I would buy every one. But the limited 12-13 or so do def keep us yearning for more. 
I can't tell but I'm wondering if Frankenstein/Bride will be green or white. I think white would be cool - it would be unique and differentiate him as a "Boney Frankenstein." I'm also wondering if this hearse and/or graveyard would just be re-releases of last years' pieces. I hope not. I assumed the anniversary pieces from last year were just because of the 5th year release. It kinda wouldn't make sense to do any more re-releases until the next big anniversary - like say 10 years...as much as I would like to get my hands on some of the original 2008 pieces. Although, something tells me we'll prob never see those re-released. 
Anyway, I'm so excited. And glad to see a new female added to the line - especially as cool as Bride of Frankenstein. Here's hoping we see more female pieces. Some stand-alone boney ladies would be nice...


----------



## Ruballo12

I'm hoping they do another boney that's dressed like Santa with his bag next to him.i have both that came out a couple years ago.i couldn't pass on those when they came out.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

I looked back at the YC Facebook page and last year the week of July 4th they released a few preview pics of the halloween line. Maybe we'll all get lucky next week and see some more pics!!!


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Does anyone think the prom couple will be the same as the Frankenstein couple or would that be two different pieces?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Witch Hayesel said:


> Does anyone think the prom couple will be the same as the Frankenstein couple or would that be two different pieces?



I rhink its two different pieces. I wonder what the family is going to look like.


----------



## Kitty

https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
This site has been updated.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I love the frankenstein taper holder! I really hope more pics come out soon! I will be checking this site lots bw now and Aug! Seems like prices went up a bit from previous years.

I will be on vacay the week of the preview party so I am going to be purchasing online this year. I somewhat prefer buying the pieces online though bc the packaging is really great for storing.


----------



## Kitty

Does anyone have the complete website of the BB Mystery of Yankee Manor including the murder?


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> Does anyone have the complete website of the BB Mystery of Yankee Manor including the murder?


YOUTUBE! 


http://www.youtube.com/user/yankeecandleinc

(I watch this once in awhile, and even force my 6 ft tall 16 year old son to watch it with me. It is TOO fun!)


----------



## Guest

I had to post this from BB LOVE on fb:::

"OK. Sorry for the heart attacks but I wanted to post this accurately.. so here is what another boney insider had for us to share: (with a little more detail of some our beloved boneys):

Snow White and the 7 dwarves!

Bonesy with a dog house 

Cat with a pumpkin. 

Train engine.

Race car -(which is what was listed as the hearse)- with flames on the side too!!

Boney head tart burner. 

And the most exciting news, for anyone who needs this...
the ORIGINAL 2008 bride and groom taper holder will be available online only!!!!!"

Thanks again to BB Love for letting me cannibalize their lovely page!

Have a nice weekend my fellow Boneys!


----------



## Shadowbat

Id like to see that cat with the pumpkin. Can't wait.


----------



## myerman82

Very exciting news. I can't believe they are re-releasing the 08 Bride and Groom. That seems to be the holy grail of Boney Bunches everyone wants. However, I am a bit burnt out by the bride and groom collection. It seems to be the pieces I put near the bottom of my display. I am really looking forward to adding this to my collection though. To me the re-release of the Victorian lady would have been a bit more exciting personally. I guess it's because the bride and groom has been redone so many times already. Still, can't wait to get this piece because it's a 2008 piece and it is different enough where I can actually display it in one of my Boney scenes. 
I just had an idea that I should actually put the bride and groom collection in it's own display case like a Boney wedding memorabilia case. I think this would make these pieces stand out a bit more in my collection. Time to go to IKEA and get another case for the new Boney Bunches.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Very exciting news. I can't believe they are re-releasing the 08 Bride and Groom. That seems to be the holy grail of Boney Bunches everyone wants. However, I am a bit burnt out by the bride and groom collection. It seems to be the pieces I put near the bottom of my display. I am really looking forward to adding this to my collection though. To me the re-release of the Victorian lady would have been a bit more exciting personally. I guess it's because the bride and groom has been redone so many times already. Still, can't wait to get this piece because it's a 2008 piece and it is different enough where I can actually display it in one of my Boney scenes.
> I just had an idea that I should actually put the bride and groom collection in it's own display case like a Boney wedding memorabilia case. I think this would make these pieces stand out a bit more in my collection. Time to go to IKEA and get another case for the new Boney Bunches.


I'm on the fence with this one too, Myerman, for the same reason. I already have so many bride & groom pieces. I'm already running out of room to display my Boneys, and I find I'm having to get pretty selective about the pieces I really want now. I have a few I would even consider selling, just to clear up some room, but probably won't cause I just can't bare to part with them once they're mine. I want that Victorian lady too! Her dress was sooo cool! Maybe they'll offer more than one older piece online. They had 4 last year. Here's hoping!


----------



## Spookywolf

hollow said:


> I had to post this from BB LOVE on fb:::
> 
> "OK. Sorry for the heart attacks but I wanted to post this accurately.. so here is what another boney insider had for us to share: (with a little more detail of some our beloved boneys):
> 
> Snow White and the 7 dwarves!


Okay, this one threw me. Is anyone else having trouble visualizing how this can fit in with the Boney Bunch? Are they going to make an "undead" version of Snow white, or maybe a witch-type Snow with ghouls for dwarves? Interesting idea. I'll have to wait for the pic on that one! Thanks yet again, Holliow, for keeping us updated on the Forum. I don't have FB, so this is the only way I can get the news. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I'm on the fence with this one too, Myerman, for the same reason. I already have so many bride & groom pieces. I'm already running out of room to display my Boneys, and I find I'm having to get pretty selective about the pieces I really want now. I have a few I would even consider selling, just to clear up some room, but probably won't cause I just can't bare to part with them once they're mine. I want that Victorian lady too! Her dress was sooo cool! Maybe they'll offer more than one older piece online. They had 4 last year. Here's hoping!


That is the same reason why I have to become very selective too. I am running out of room to display all my Boneys. That is why I am either going to do something different with my bride and groom collection of I will not put that collection out this year to make room for the new Boneys. I always say each year that I am only going to get the pieces I really really love. I look on the website the night before the party and already have my mind made up on which I'm going to get. Then, the morning of the preview party I'm looking in the window and I change my mind. Everything looks even better in person. Then I figure if I miss out on getting something, that is it. I decide to get pretty much everything each year. LOL Nothing like coming home and telling yourself I hope I made a good choice passing on that one Boney Bunch only to log online and find that was the most popular Boney and it's sold out pretty much everywhere. Then you log online and people are paying $50 and up for it.
I really don't think there is a off season for Boney Bunches anymore. When I check ebay to try and get the remain back pieces I want they are always way over priced. I do blame some of it on the scalpers listing them so high year round. Even some of the most common pieces are listed way more than what they are worth.


----------



## Kitty

Thank you Hollow for the video info! There is another video that tells Pelvis is the murder.

I had to make my dining room an office. The china cabinet became my BB display & 5 piece stackable barrister cabinet is full of YC, BB, Incredible Mr. Bones, Afterlife pieces & other very old Halloween items. I have all but the 2008 BB triple head tea light holder (not electric).

Someone on ebay just paid $227.50 for 2008 BB bride & groom, 06-24-23.

You can read the BB Facebook comments without becoming FB member.


----------



## Spookywolf

Kitty said:


> Someone on ebay just paid $227.50 for 2008 BB bride & groom, 06-24-23..


Ouch! Guess that's enough of a reason to reconsider buying that piece if you have the opportunity. I've only bought one piece on the after-market, and that was the Boney & Clyde gothic farmer couple. I had that piece in my hand in the store, then guilted myself into not buying it because I'd already spent a fortune on all the other Boneys that year. I really had "buyer's remorse" for not getting it, later on. I found it on Amazon, just recently, and with my points discount, it only ended up being about 15 dollars more than I would have paid in the store, so I didn't feel too awful about that. Some pieces haunt you (pardon the pun!) when you miss the chance to have them. Boneys are addictive that way!


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> I had to post this from BB LOVE on fb:::
> 
> "OK. Sorry for the heart attacks but I wanted to post this accurately.. so here is what another boney insider had for us to share: (with a little more detail of some our beloved boneys):
> 
> Snow White and the 7 dwarves!
> 
> Bonesy with a dog house
> 
> Cat with a pumpkin.
> 
> Train engine.
> 
> Race car -(which is what was listed as the hearse)- with flames on the side too!!
> 
> Boney head tart burner.
> 
> And the most exciting news, for anyone who needs this...
> the ORIGINAL 2008 bride and groom taper holder will be available online only!!!!!"
> 
> Thanks again to BB Love for letting me cannibalize their lovely page!
> 
> Have a nice weekend my fellow Boneys!



This is great inside info and I hope it's true. Snow White and the dwarves - so intriguing! I'm dying to see how they would put the boney into that if its true. I wonder if the flame car would be the same as the one that was shown in those prototype pics. And the original bride and groom - excellent! It's great that YC is pushing the scalpers out of biz by re-releasing these highly sought after pieces. Again, if its true. But I love that YC seems to be getting a lil more creative with the new pieces, rather than pushing out the same old wedding themed stuff. I would love to get my hands on the 2008 Victorian lady and mother and baby tho...


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

ninababy100109 said:


> It's great that YC is pushing the scalpers out of biz by re-releasing these highly sought after pieces.


I have to say, if I were the owner of any of the originals of re-released, highly sought-after pieces, I wouldn't be too happy that YC is re-releasing and bringing down their value though. That's just me. I'm not though, and I was super excited to be able to get my hands on the car, organ player, and cake piece last year. But I do feel bad for the original owners! Granted, what they own are still are original pieces, and are stamped differently, but it is diminished somewhat by the re-release. In my eyes, of course. To me, part of the allure of collectibles and antiques is the fact that you CAN'T just go to the store and buy it anymore, you know? Once it's gone, it's gone. But YC is turning that on its end, and to me, is essentially devaluing their own line of collectibles. I'd be interested to see how anyone in that position feels, who did already own one of the pieces that got re-released. Anyone? Thoughts?


----------



## Boneys80

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I have to say, if I were the owner of any of the originals of re-released, highly sought-after pieces, I wouldn't be too happy that YC is re-releasing and bringing down their value though. That's just me. I'm not though, and I was super excited to be able to get my hands on the car, organ player, and cake piece last year. But I do feel bad for the original owners! Granted, what they own are still are original pieces, and are stamped differently, but it is diminished somewhat by the re-release. In my eyes, of course. To me, part of the allure of collectibles and antiques is the fact that you CAN'T just go to the store and buy it anymore, you know? Once it's gone, it's gone. But YC is turning that on its end, and to me, is essentially devaluing their own line of collectibles. I'd be interested to see how anyone in that position feels, who did already own one of the pieces that got re-released. Anyone? Thoughts?


I actually have all the originals that they are re releasing. I'm not happy about it as it took me a while to get the originals, not to mention pricey too. The way I look at it is that the new re released pieces are stamped "anniversary edition" so in the end, the originals will be what counts. The anniversary pieces are merely just for boney fans who would like to have certain pieces they can't find at a decent price and want to add to their collection. For me, I have become obsessed with boneys lol and only the originals will satisfy that addiction. But then again, as a collector.. I feel the need to also add the anniversary pieces to prove the difference between them. It has become a little bit of an expensive hobby (finding these boneys) but I enjoy it so much and the payoff is great. They are such adorable pieces hat I display year round. They'll never get old for me.


----------



## ninababy100109

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I have to say, if I were the owner of any of the originals of re-released, highly sought-after pieces, I wouldn't be too happy that YC is re-releasing and bringing down their value though. That's just me. I'm not though, and I was super excited to be able to get my hands on the car, organ player, and cake piece last year. But I do feel bad for the original owners! Granted, what they own are still are original pieces, and are stamped differently, but it is diminished somewhat by the re-release. In my eyes, of course. To me, part of the allure of collectibles and antiques is the fact that you CAN'T just go to the store and buy it anymore, you know? Once it's gone, it's gone. But YC is turning that on its end, and to me, is essentially devaluing their own line of collectibles. I'd be interested to see how anyone in that position feels, who did already own one of the pieces that got re-released. Anyone? Thoughts?


I agree with your sentiment as well. I actually own a number of the originals. I also own the organist that YC re-released last year. It certainly devalued that piece. But, for instance, I had the original mother and baby. I paid 150 on eBay for it and that was fine with me - I really wanted the piece. But it broke! And now I am looking at paying close to 250, which I just can't do. And that is my fave piece. I understand there is value to these. But these are whimsical yankee candle holders we are talking about. And now that they are so popular, scalpers take advantage. I could care less about the value, I just want to enjoy my boneys, ha!


----------



## Boneys80

ninababy100109 said:


> I agree with your sentiment as well. I actually own a number of the originals. I also own the organist that YC re-released last year. It certainly devalued that piece. But, for instance, I had the original mother and baby. I paid 150 on eBay for it and that was fine with me - I really wanted the piece. But it broke! And now I am looking at paying close to 250, which I just can't do. And that is my fave piece. I understand there is value to these. But these are whimsical yankee candle holders we are talking about. And now that they are so popular, scalpers take advantage. I could care less about the value, I just want to enjoy my boneys, ha!


Yea i completely agree that it's awful with the scalping.. there are a few that I really wanted that I spent neatly 4 times it's retail value. What's scary is ebay seems to be the place to find many of the boneys and we risk them breaking in transit as they are so fragile. But i am glad that for the last 3 years I've been getting them at the time of release and with coupons as well. Every year, more and more people get on the Boney bandwagon so it's only going to become harder to find the originals. But all we can do is appreciate the ones we get our hands on and enjoy them! And also try not to break them lol.


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneys80 said:


> Yea i completely agree that it's awful with the scalping.. there are a few that I really wanted that I spent neatly 4 times it's retail value. What's scary is ebay seems to be the place to find many of the boneys and we risk them breaking in transit as they are so fragile. But i am glad that for the last 3 years I've been getting them at the time of release and with coupons as well. Every year, more and more people get on the Boney bandwagon so it's only going to become harder to find the originals. But all we can do is appreciate the ones we get our hands on and enjoy them! And also try not to break them lol.


Ouch! Nothing worse than the sight of a broken boney! Ha!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

personally, I LOVE that people who didn't get in the first time can get a piece in re-issue. I don't collect Boneys for value...I collect them because I LOVE them. <3


----------



## Kitty

YC BB collectibles that are hot now but who knows what the future will bring.
I collected Halloween Boyd Bear black cats but need to sell.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Does anyone remember when the anniversary pieces went on yankee's site last year? I saw where someone said it was the beginning of July? Trying to figure out when I should start watching the site.


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneybunchlove said:


> Does anyone remember when the anniversary pieces went on yankee's site last year? I saw where someone said it was the beginning of July? Trying to figure out when I should start watching the site.


Hi there - big fan of the Facebook page. Thanks so much for all the great info! If I remember correctly, the anniversary pieces went up just a couple of days before the complete web release - which was about 4 or 5 days before the preview party. But it was noted by YC that, tho they would fulfill any orders, it was an accident and they were temporarily taken down. I would say to keep checking because you never know. But I would bet that it would be about a week to 4 days before the preview party...


----------



## ninababy100109

Also, my local YC manager who is super nice and awesome! - said that the preview party is gonna be bigger and better than ever this year. She also said it was gonna b "different." Not sure what that means. She did say that the Frankenstein flyers were in-store and under lock and key and delivered by security guys! Sounds like they're really tryin to keep things a lil under wrap. But it makes me even more excited for sure! I think this year is gonna b a good one folks!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

ninababy100109 said:


> Also, my local YC manager who is super nice and awesome! - said that the preview party is gonna be bigger and better than ever this year. She also said it was gonna b "different." Not sure what that means. She did say that the Frankenstein flyers were in-store and under lock and key and delivered by security guys! Sounds like they're really tryin to keep things a lil under wrap. But it makes me even more excited for sure! I think this year is gonna b a good one folks!


Thanks so much for writing me back! I'm getting so excited its getting harder and harder to wait lol. Actually the person that runs the boneybunchlove FB page is on this board as Boneys80 and I agree she shares great info!


----------



## Spookywolf

Copied this from YC flagship store site:

>>Fan Appreciation Party & Boney Bunch Exclusive Preview
When: Date: August 3, 2013
We’re celebrating YOU by throwing an all day party with a live Reggae Band in the beautiful Village courtyard, foods that match your favorite fragrances, meet and greet with CEO Harlan Kent, photo stations that bring our fragrances to life and give-aways all day. You’ll also get a first look at the new Boney Bunch Family for 2013 including Boney Prom King and Queen, Bonesy the Dog, and more!<<

Boney prom king and queen?? Man, wish I could go to the flagship store for that. Sounds like they pull out all the stops.


----------



## Boneys80

ninababy100109 said:


> Also, my local YC manager who is super nice and awesome! - said that the preview party is gonna be bigger and better than ever this year. She also said it was gonna b "different." Not sure what that means. She did say that the Frankenstein flyers were in-store and under lock and key and delivered by security guys! Sounds like they're really tryin to keep things a lil under wrap. But it makes me even more excited for sure! I think this year is gonna b a good one folks!


That's exciting to know.. I had a feeling (with the recent list we have) that it's going to be a big release year for boneys. I hope it doesn't mean it's the last year! It's getting closer I can't stand it! Keep checking back to my page often.. Last year I knew when the anniversary pieces went up within minutes of them being listed. I'm glad I'm not the only diehard fan that gets crazy in July for halloween deco. X-D


----------



## grandma lise

Popped on tonight for the first time this year. Not sure which is harder to believe...that there are 200+ posts here already or that we're a month away from acquiring the new collection. The Frankenstein and Bride piece is a great addition!

Can hardly wait to get my flier and coupon next week...thanks for all the updates! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I actually like the idea that Yankee Candle releases some anniversary pieces. The Boney Bunch has become popular and it is a great way for people to add earlier pieces to their collection. I does devalue those certain pieces a bit but I do believe that collectors will always pay a premium for the original versions of the re releases. I have been a lover of Boney Bunch since the beginning but unfortunately only started collecting in 2010. I won't repeat my story again but I had the opportunity to get the 2008 and 2009 collection on the day they came out. I do remember the Organ Player being the leftover piece in 2009 and went up in value over the last few years. I was happy to finally add him to my collection last year and not break the bank over it. I don't think we will ever see most of the earlier pieces re released but it is nice to add a few of these earlier pieces to my collection. If I have one gripe about pieces being devalued it is that Yankee Candle releases the same characters each year. The Santa Claus was a popular piece the year it came out and the following year they released another Santa. That release has brought down the value of the original Santa. Same thing with Bonesy the dog. Rumor is they will be releasing another Bonesy this year and that will bring down the value of the original Bonesy. It would be nice to tell people how valuable a piece in when you show off your collection. I guess it is Yankee Candles way of getting the character sold to more people. They probably figure that it did well the year before and that is reason enough to release it again. I have realized that anything for 08 or 09 is still the most valuable. I am lucky that I have added some of those pieces to my collection over the last few years. The anniversary pieces do help though.


----------



## grandma lise

I missed out on the bride and groom piece in 2008. I bought it on Ebay for $150 in late 2008 or 2009 - (six of the ten 2008 pieces continue to sell for more than $100). I'm not sure how I feel about the 2008 pieces being re-released, in part because their value adds to the fun, but also because I can't imagine selling them. It would however be nice to collect a second bride and groom piece. It's a favorite. I also, like others here, would like to see less bride and groom pieces and more women and children. The Snow White and Seven Dwarf piece isn't what I had in mind but sounds interesting. I'm looking forward to seeing it.

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

I also find that Yankee tends to beat the proverbial dead horse when it comes to some of these characters (the wedding pieces, etc.). I don't worry so much about the fluctuation in value - although, I understand completely why some would. What bothers me is - like I said in a previous post - there are so many creative routes that YC could take with this line. It is FAR AND AWAY their most popular line of accessories. And if they want to keep that line fresh, they would take some of these new and creative designs into consideration (rather than pushing out the same old same old year after year). That is why I am so excited for this year's collection - it seems like that is exactly what they're doing - getting a little more creative. I think that is certainly the message sent by the Frankenstein flyer. And I am all for it! I think we all are. Don't get me wrong, their is something to be said for the continuity of the line from year to year. But I think they whiffed some in years past. For instance, we would have all loved to see more of the Victorian lady and a lil less of the typical boney top hat guy. I think the release of the baby carriage last year was a def hit in that way. But sometimes you have to play a lil...and this year, from what I see so far, YC is def ready to play! Can't wait!


----------



## ozfest43

I just enjoyed last year someone spotting Yankee Candle's mistake of putting a few of the BB up there for sale. I went on a tear ordering that stuff with their coupons, and then the day of the release I was able to save even more with coupons.


----------



## Kitty

Boney Bunch Love just posted the 2008 a catalog of Headless Skeleton Votive Candle.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741826.346309492114136&type=1&l=619e3938a3

There are 2 different catalogs: 

Bride & Groom








I was told Bride &Groom was a preview catalog & do not know if there are any other differences besides the front covers.


----------



## Spookywolf

I have a confession to make...I think I've come down with "Boney Fever!" I don't know if it's the long wait until Aug, or all our posts here, but I''m finally venturing into buying some of the older pieces I missed out on. I mentioned this in an earlier post, but I recently "attempted" to buy the gothic farmer couple that I passed on when it came out. Just got the box today and...it was the WRONG piece! Arrghhhh! I'm going to return it to the seller because I already have that piece, but it's so disappointing, because I really had my heart set on that particular one, and the seller didn't have it to offer an exchange. I'm also checking out Ebay's listings, but I have to watch my budget (gotta save for the big August splurge!  ) Between this mixup and the fear of something breaking in transit, this can be quite the challenge. I fully respect those that have had to go back and order older pieces. After reading Ninababy's post that she had to have the Boney mom and carriage (I love that one too, and someday I might get my paws on one!) it made me wonder if anyone else had a certain piece they got obsessed with and just HAD to have? They should really put warning labels on these things...may become addictive, side effects may include elevated feelings of joy and well-being, impulses to do the happy dance after purchase, and the overwhelming need to buy more!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I have a confession to make...I think I've come down with "Boney Fever!" I don't know if it's the long wait until Aug, or all our posts here, but I''m finally venturing into buying some of the older pieces I missed out on. I mentioned this in an earlier post, but I recently "attempted" to buy the gothic farmer couple that I passed on when it came out. Just got the box today and...it was the WRONG piece! Arrghhhh! I'm going to return it to the seller because I already have that piece, but it's so disappointing, because I really had my heart set on that particular one, and the seller didn't have it to offer an exchange. I'm also checking out Ebay's listings, but I have to watch my budget (gotta save for the big August splurge!  ) Between this mixup and the fear of something breaking in transit, this can be quite the challenge. I fully respect those that have had to go back and order older pieces. After reading Ninababy's post that she had to have the Boney mom and carriage (I love that one too, and someday I might get my paws on one!) it made me wonder if anyone else had a certain piece they got obsessed with and just HAD to have? They should really put warning labels on these things...may become addictive, side effects may include elevated feelings of joy and well-being, impulses to do the happy dance after purchase, and the overwhelming need to buy more!


It is hard for me to pick a favorite piece because I do love them all. However, in 2008 I did pick up one Boney Bunch but ended up giving it to my sister as a gift. 
It is the skeleton and pumpkin holder. After that she was hooked too and her collection is just as impressive. She is obsessed with Boney Bunches as much as I am. However, every time I see her collection I kick myself for not getting a second skeleton and pumpkin hold boney. I almost want to snatch it from her. LOL The Boney Bunch with the owl "Hoot" has seem to be the closest to looking like that Boney so I call it the next best thing. However, I would like to add the original skeleton and pumpkin boney to my collection one day if I find it reasonably enough. 
Sorry to hear the gothic family mixup you had. I have the 2010 version and at that time I didn't really care to get the 2009 version too. It was on ebay pretty cheap too. It goes to show that each year you should really get the pieces you want before you regret it. I hope you do find that gothic couple though.


----------



## Kriscourter

New to the site but saw your post and wanted to let you know the gothic farmer just listed on eBay with starting bid of .99 and 9 shipping. Hope helps. Been checking eBay a lot lately to get my fill in of boney bunch before launch and trying to get missing pieces at somewhat good prices on there.


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> I have a confession to make...I think I've come down with "Boney Fever!" I don't know if it's the long wait until Aug, or all our posts here, but I''m finally venturing into buying some of the older pieces I missed out on. I mentioned this in an earlier post, but I recently "attempted" to buy the gothic farmer couple that I passed on when it came out. Just got the box today and...it was the WRONG piece! Arrghhhh! I'm going to return it to the seller because I already have that piece, but it's so disappointing, because I really had my heart set on that particular one, and the seller didn't have it to offer an exchange. I'm also checking out Ebay's listings, but I have to watch my budget (gotta save for the big August splurge!  ) Between this mixup and the fear of something breaking in transit, this can be quite the challenge. I fully respect those that have had to go back and order older pieces. After reading Ninababy's post that she had to have the Boney mom and carriage (I love that one too, and someday I might get my paws on one!) it made me wonder if anyone else had a certain piece they got obsessed with and just HAD to have? They should really put warning labels on these things...may become addictive, side effects may include elevated feelings of joy and well-being, impulses to do the happy dance after purchase, and the overwhelming need to buy more!



Ha! Exactly! Couldn't have said it any better myself! Joyousness (is that even a word?), happy dance, need to buy more and all! Can't explain why but it really is all true. I have this silly grin on my face rt now just thinking of aug 3rd. Oh my - what is wrong with me?! I think I have a life. In fact, I know I do. I have my own fam (spouse, 3 yr old baby girl, dog, goldfish et al), my own home/car, great job, the whole nine yards. Yet the thing I'm looking forward to above all: The freaking Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party...and I don't feel the least bit guilty bout it. And it makes me that much happier to be able to share it with all of you - my boney friends - in excited anticipation for another month... Now excuse me while I go do the happy dance...


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> I have a confession to make...I think I've come down with "Boney Fever!" I don't know if it's the long wait until Aug, or all our posts here, but I''m finally venturing into buying some of the older pieces I missed out on. I mentioned this in an earlier post, but I recently "attempted" to buy the gothic farmer couple that I passed on when it came out. Just got the box today and...it was the WRONG piece! Arrghhhh! I'm going to return it to the seller because I already have that piece, but it's so disappointing, because I really had my heart set on that particular one, and the seller didn't have it to offer an exchange. I'm also checking out Ebay's listings, but I have to watch my budget (gotta save for the big August splurge!  ) Between this mixup and the fear of something breaking in transit, this can be quite the challenge. I fully respect those that have had to go back and order older pieces. After reading Ninababy's post that she had to have the Boney mom and carriage (I love that one too, and someday I might get my paws on one!) it made me wonder if anyone else had a certain piece they got obsessed with and just HAD to have? They should really put warning labels on these things...may become addictive, side effects may include elevated feelings of joy and well-being, impulses to do the happy dance after purchase, and the overwhelming need to buy more!



Ha! Exactly! Couldn't have said it any better myself! Joyousness (is that even a word?), happy dance, need to buy more and all! Can't explain why but it really is all true. I have this silly grin on my face rt now just thinking of aug 3rd. Oh my - what is wrong with me?! I think I have a life. In fact, I know I do. I have my own fam (spouse, 3 yr old baby girl, dog, goldfish et al), my own home/car, great job, the whole nine yards. Yet the thing I'm looking forward to above all: The freaking Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party...and I don't feel the least bit guilty bout it. And it makes me that much happier to be able to share it with all of you - my boney friends - in excited anticipation for another month... Now excuse me while I go do the happy dance...


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

ninababy100109 said:


> Yet the thing I'm looking forward to above all: The freaking Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party...and I don't feel the least bit guilty bout it. And it makes me that much happier to be able to share it with all of you - my boney friends - in excited anticipation for another month... Now excuse me while I go do the happy dance...


Aww I love sharing it with all of you too! It's so nice to have people who understand! 

Anyone else think that we're ONE month away, and sh*t's probably about to get crazy these final 4 weeks!?! LOL it's getting to be that time when YC starts hint-droppin' like mad! Brace yourselves!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kriscourter said:


> New to the site but saw your post and wanted to let you know the gothic farmer just listed on eBay with starting bid of .99 and 9 shipping. Hope helps. Been checking eBay a lot lately to get my fill in of boney bunch before launch and trying to get missing pieces at somewhat good prices on there.


Thanks Kriscourter! I spied that late last night on Ebay. I might stalk around a bit and try to snag it closer to sell date...IF it's not sky-high by then. The Boneys seem to go like hot cakes over there, and usually they want your first-born child, LOL! Welcome to the site and our Boney Thread! There's a bunch of good folks on here.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> It is hard for me to pick a favorite piece because I do love them all. However, in 2008 I did pick up one Boney Bunch but ended up giving it to my sister as a gift.
> It is the skeleton and pumpkin holder. After that she was hooked too and her collection is just as impressive. She is obsessed with Boney Bunches as much as I am. However, every time I see her collection I kick myself for not getting a second skeleton and pumpkin hold boney. I almost want to snatch it from her. LOL The Boney Bunch with the owl "Hoot" has seem to be the closest to looking like that Boney so I call it the next best thing. However, I would like to add the original skeleton and pumpkin boney to my collection one day if I find it reasonably enough.
> Sorry to hear the gothic family mixup you had. I have the 2010 version and at that time I didn't really care to get the 2009 version too. It was on ebay pretty cheap too. It goes to show that each year you should really get the pieces you want before you regret it. I hope you do find that gothic couple though.


Had to refresh my memory on which piece that was. He's so cute!! I can see why you'd covet the gift you gave your Sister (but man, what a gift!) The skeletons looked a bit different in 2008, and I like the older versions better. Here's hoping we both run across some little old lady looking to off-load all her Boney "nic-nacs" for like ten bucks!


----------



## Kriscourter

I know what you mean by prices. That's why I'm grabbing now before boney fever hits and new people to it wanna pick up once August hits. I'm mad at myself sometimes for not picking some up some pieces but had to choose some pieces over others on ebay so my hubby doenst see tons of boxes from enay being delivered. I've noticed they definitely have gone up since last year. Was going to buy the witch led snowglobe last year but choose the skull in cauldron snowglobe since seemed less accesible. Now the witch is 37-45. And when I looked last year was 30 bucks. Really really mad when aunt Hilda with carriage was up for 150 or best offer. Kept contemplating to make offer for even 125 then when I was about to I saw it went for 85!!! That's the one piece I desire most.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I really enjoyed seeing your sleleton jar clinger displayed with your cemetary - (posted here on June 14th). Those jar clingers are so fun!

For those of you who are new to the Boney Bunch thread, jar clingers aren't just for hanging on jar candle rims. They can hang on other things too. In 2011, the Boney with bat wings jar clinger was hooked onto haunted houses, and in 2012, the skeleton jar clingers were hanging everywhere it seemed. The other jar clinger in 2012, a black cat, could lay flat or hang from some of the boney bunch pieces. We don't know what the jar clingers will be yet this year, but watch for them at the party!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> hey guys.. not sure if you checked out the list I posted but for anyone that didn't see it.. here's what we should expect to see this year!
> no pics of some of these yet but we can gather that they sound adorable!
> Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99
> Boney Motorcycle T/L H $19.99
> Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99
> Boney Frankenstein $19.99
> Boney Family $29.99
> Boney Bowl promo with purchase
> Boney Hat J/S $19.99
> Boney Dbl Couple T/L H $24.99
> J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99
> V/H Boney Cat $17.99
> T/L H Multi Boney Hearse $34.99
> here's what we think may be potential anniversary pieces:
> TL/H Boney Bike $19.99
> V/H Boney Cake $19.99
> V/H Boney Grave $12.99
> TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
> TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99
> 
> There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99.
> 
> J/T = Jar Topper (an Illuma Lid in this case)
> V/H = Votive Holder
> TL/H = Tea Light Holder
> J/S= Jar Shade


This is GREAT information. The first 11 pieces including the free bowl with purchase totals to $240.99; the other 5 pieces total to $97.95. Last year, I collected all but one piece...the double tart burner. Hoping the last five pieces are repeats so I only have to purchase the first eleven!

It's going to be a LONG month... [giggle]

Lisa


----------



## Kriscourter

Thanks for totaling everything up. I was going to do that but was scared of the total  actually thought more with all the rumored pieces. Now I'm going to have to group into my 45 dollar purchases  I did not see Snow White and 7 dwarves in your list. Has it been found that's a rumored piece??


----------



## boneybunchlover

Hello,

Would anyone know roughly when Yankee Candle will put the 2013 Boney Bunch online to purchase?


----------



## ninababy100109

boneybunchlover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone know roughly when Yankee Candle will put the 2013 Boney Bunch online to purchase?


Nobody can really say with certainty - unless you're a YC corporate employee, I suppose. But, in past years, they have been spotted online roughly 3-5 days before the preview party. This could change, of course. But I would begin haunting they're website around July 25-27 and go from there. Sometimes you have to get creative with the search terms to find the pieces. Sometimes you just have to search all the candle accessories. It really is like a scavenger hunt, ha!


----------



## awokennightmare

I can't wait till they start filling the shelves! It's always exciting!


----------



## grandma lise

Kriscourter said:


> I did not see Snow White and 7 dwarves in your list. Has it been found that's a rumored piece??


I was thinking about that too looking at Boneys80's list. Perhaps what's described as Snow White and the seven dwarfs is actually "Boney Family $29.99". We've been posting here for perhaps two years that we want more women and children...


----------



## grandma lise

boneybunchlover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone know roughly when Yankee Candle will put the 2013 Boney Bunch online to purchase?


I agree with ninababy100109. When the Boney Bunch goes online, that information is posted here. If and when they upload the Boney Bunch onto the YC website briefly to make sure everything's working properly, then take it down, it's exciting for those who get a sneek peek. 

The big challenge last year was coupons and changes to coupon policies. Fortunately, at least one or two coupons were emailed to a limited number of customers the morning of the party, and they in turn posted links to them here. My store greatly limited use of coupons, so I stayed at the store for each hourly drawing. My perseverence paid off. I won the 20% off your entire purchase prize, I think during the 3rd or 4th drawing. I then used what coupons I had then used the 20% off for my remaining purchases. The flier with coupon coming out on July 8 will help - (I think it's a $20 off $45 purchase) - so be sure to drop by your store that week to get one!

I'm so excited!

Lisa


----------



## Guest

boneybunchlover said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone know roughly when Yankee Candle will put the 2013 Boney Bunch online to purchase?


You do have to watch Yankee Candle online website and make sure you do not become complacent and forget...

watch this site, and Boney Bunch Love facebook page.

last year the BB was released earlier online than we thought it would be. From the BB Love facebook page:

"July 26 and August 1 were the dates I placed orders last year... It's getting soo close!! I was lucky and got a coupon this week, and I'll be going back to see when the catalogs come in!"

and

"ok, so i did a little digging. i save ALL my YC order confirmations and shipping confirmations. i have no idea why, UNTIL NOW!!! The anniversary pieces went online on July 26th. that is what my YC order confirmation is dated. of course we also know that they weren't supposed to, but that was the date "

Thanks again to BB Love for allowing cross posting here.

Really have to watch the site.

If the 2008 Bride and Groom are online exclusives, as rumored, every BB and YC type in the USA is gonna be buying and crashing that site.

I remember last year I was RANDOMLY looking at their site and the Boney's were boom right there!


----------



## Guest

The re released Boneys were online ahead of the NEW Boneys last year. First post was by sanura03:



07-26-2012, 08:47 AM #129 sanura03 
Crypt Keeper
Join Date
Apr 2011
Location
Japan
Posts
117

The organ player tart warmer, the wedding car votive holder, and the wedding cake couple votive holder are online now! You have to click on 'candle accessories' and then either 'votive holders' or 'wax potpourri warmers' and they're there. I got the organ TW and the car VH, which are the two reissues that I needed! GOGOGO!!! I'm so excited I'm shaking!
I think I might need a Boney support group lol.

Then, when the main Boneys hit the site, she was our own little Boney Paul Revere again:

08-01-2012, 07:50 AM #396 sanura03 
Crypt Keeper
Join Date
Apr 2011
Location
Japan
Posts
117

Boneys are online! Gogogo!!
And once again you have to click on 'candle accessories' and then the different sub categories, like votive holder, etc!


So there you go! I think I would smash my computer to bits if I logged on and they had popped up and I had been doing stupid stuff like child care, house cleaning, taking my kids to the doctor, walking my dog, etc. LOL


----------



## myerman82

If I remember correct there was a even better coupon released the morning of the preview party last year. It was $20 off $45 instead of $15 off $45 or something like that. I don't remember correctly the total but I do remember it was a good coupon. Just print a few coupons before going to the preview party just to see if they will let you use more than one. I have never had a problem but I always get worried every year. Usually Yankee Candle is more than happy to make the sale.
Grandma Lisa, I am glad you will be using my idea this year. Those skeleton clingers are great to add an extra touch. I also picked up three at the preview party last year. One is used for my graveyard, one in the boney bunch display, and one is hanging from my lamp next to my bed. I also picked up the black cat clinger last year. My store was only getting in 6 and no more than that. While I was shopping for my boney bunches my friend who works there asked me if I wanted to get in on one before they sold out. They did arrive at the stores late so she had to fill the 6 coming in that morning. I'm glad I did get it because even though I think the black cat is a little cutesy for my taste I found the perfect spot for it. I displayed it on the pumpkin of the flying witch Boney Bunch. I also remember the Black cat tart burning being delayed a few weeks. It kept showing up online late and night and "sold out" within an hour. Every time I saw it for sale online I was on the fence about getting it. Personally, it looked like a cat in to me and I almost passed on it. However, once I saw it available again I grabbed it and I'm glad I did. The shipping took a long time though. I wonder if that tart burning will go up in value over the next few years. 
I have also decided that I will not be displaying and bride and groom pieces this year. I am running out of display space and I may retire many of the bride and groom pieces to make room for the new Boney Bunches. I will however display the 2008 bride and groom. I just need to make room and those are the pieces that will have to sit out this year.


----------



## ninababy100109

So there you go! I think I would smash my computer to bits if I logged on and they had popped up and I had been doing stupid stuff like child care, house cleaning, taking my kids to the doctor, walking my dog, etc. LOL[/QUOTE]

Ha! Love that! It's almost exactly what I did last year. I was on this forum almost pretty much every day last July. The one day I missed, the anniversary pieces went on sale and by the time I got to my computer they were taken down. So you really do need to keep your eyes glued to the forum and the YC website. 

Also, I think the coupon was 25 off 45...


----------



## grandma lise

_Apologies for repeating some information, but I don't post as quickly as you all do! _

I've been reading through the Boney Bunch 2012 thread for the last 3 - 4 hours. Next stop is the Boney Bunch Love page on Facebook. So many GREAT pictures there, updates too!

Hollow, I missed that the anniversary pieces were online beginning on July 26th in 2012. I didn't remember that. Perhaps they'll do the same this year. I so appreciate you maintaining this thread and feeding us regular updates from the Boney Bunch Love page and elsewhere!

According to my notes so far from the 2012 thread...

Sanura03 reported that the Boney Bunch collection was online on Wednesday, August 1, 2012 at 6:50 a.m. PST. She found them at first by clicking on "Accessories", then by clicking on "different sub categories, like 'Votive Holders', etc.". This also made it possible to see the other Halloween collections such as the Black Cat collection and other Halloween items. Later she posted that using "Boney" in the YC search field brought up all the Boney Bunch pieces. She also posted a $15 off $45 promocode and a $10 off $25 code that I believe included free shipping, but not sure. There were a few cliches the first day such as the wrong picture being posted for the wedding couple anniversary piece which created confusion because most of us hadn't recieved/seen the catalog yet. Someone posted the problem on the YC Facebook page and it was eventually corrected.

The party was Saturday, August 4th. That morning Sanura03 linked to an additional coupon, this time a $20 off $45. My store would only let me use one of each coupon, but that coupon with the other two that had already been linked to here all helped.

By Tuesday, August 7th, Skulls&Sprinkles reported that 7 of the 13 Boney Bunch pieces - (not 5 the anniversary pieces) - were sold out online. Then on August 14th, someone posted that some of the previously "sold out" pieces were available online again, though one was already low in stock. 

On August 9th, Kitty posted that her store had Black Cat collection pieces. While some stores had some of these pieces in store on the day of the party, other stores didn't. These pieces were delayed in their release both online and in stores. 

Not sure if the Black Cat Tart Warmer ever made it into stores, but on August 15th, Sanura03 posted that she'd just bought one on online. This generated a lot of excitement. As I recall, there was a production problem with this piece so not too many were sold. For a period of time, the tart warmers would appear briefly online, usually in the late evening hours, then they would be gone again by morning. I finally got two, one for myself, the other for my friend who helps me decorate each year.

I think what surprised me most was that half the Boney Bunch pieces were sold out online within days of the party, though some of us were able to get "sold out" pieces in the second shipment to stores. That's how I got a replacement for my chipped submarine. The store put me on the waiting list and I got first pick of the 4 submarines that came in the second shipment. 

Now I'm just waiting for more leaked sneak peaks...


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> I was on this forum almost pretty much every day last July. The one day I missed, the anniversary pieces went on sale and by the time I got to my computer they were taken down. So you really do need to keep your eyes glued to the forum and the YC website.


Oh, thanks for explaining that. Now I understand why I don't remember the 5 anniversary pieces being available online on July 26th!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I do remember that the anniversary pieces were online early. I almost had a heart attack when I saw they were sold out. LOL It was a mistake on Yankee Candles end and they honored all orders that were placed. The anniversary pieces went on sale again a few day later when the regular 2012 line went on sale online. I remember I had those pieces in hand the night before the preview party. Shipping was very fast. I don't know if this puts things at ease or not but there were plenty of anniversary pieces t go around last year, including the organ player.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I don't know what to do with my wedding couple pieces either. I finally boxed them separately, though I, like you, still display the 2008 Wedding Couple. It continues to be one of my favorite pieces. The 2012 Toasting Couple is another. 

Last year, I decided I had to rethink how I store my Boney Bunch collection because they take up too much space when stored in their individual boxes. I started throwing the boxes and styrofoam away last year. It was so hard. Now perhaps a third of my collection has been wrapped in bubble wrap and put in 12" x 15" x 10" boxes. I put 4 layers of bubble wrap in the bottom of each box, then layer a few heavier pieces on the bottom, then layer up with the lighter pieces. I need to finish this process this month. It's been worth it. I estimate that the collection will only take up half the space it was previously when I'm done. I use LOTS of bubble wrap around each piece - (purchased at Walmart). No breakage yet... I live in fear of an earthquake though, as we're over due for one...

I can hardly wait to see the new collection and everyone's displays!

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I don't know what to do with my wedding couple pieces either. I finally boxed them separately, though I, like you, still display the 2008 Wedding Couple. It continues to be one of my favorite pieces. The 2012 Toasting Couple is another.
> 
> Last year, I decided I had to rethink how I store my Boney Bunch collection because they take up too much space when stored in their individual boxes. I started throwing the boxes and styrofoam away last year. It was so hard. Now perhaps a third of my collection has been wrapped in bubble wrap and put in 12" x 15" x 10" boxes. I put 4 layers of bubble wrap in the bottom of each box, then layer a few heavier pieces on the bottom, then layer up with the lighter pieces. I need to finish this process this month. It's been worth it. I estimate that the collection will only take up half the space it was previously when I'm done. I use LOTS of bubble wrap around each piece - (purchased at Walmart). No breakage yet... I live in fear of an earthquake though, as we're over due for one...
> 
> I can hardly wait to see the new collection and everyone's displays!
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa. So glad to hear from you - you always have some of the most informative and insightful posts....

Storing this collection can be quite a process. Luckily I have a fairly new house with lots of closets. I have devoted one closet entirely to my boney collection. However, I do live in fear of a shelf giving way. This happened to my aunt who is an avid collector like myself, and actually turned me on to the Boney Bunch years ago. A pipe burst in her apartment, knocking the shelf that held her boneys clean off its rails. Nothing compares to the sight of the 2008 mother and baby broken into 3 pieces. I was heart broken for her. I glued it back together, sold it on eBay for $50 as is (can u believe that?), and gave her mine. Now I've been without my all-time favorite piece for 2 years. I've been trying to score it on eBay ever since but I refuse to spend over $200. Moral of the story - protect your boneys!


----------



## grandma lise

Hey ninababy100109!

I've missed hanging out with you all!

Wouldn't it be great if we could get Boney Bunch insurance? That is such a sad, sad story... I never thought about "bursting pipes". What are the odds of THAT happening? I recall that Kitty was still looking for the 2008 Boney Triple Head tea light holder last year. Maybe this will be the year you both find the pieces you're looking for, and for a reasonable price. Fingers and toes crossed.

I went to Bonesy80's BoneyBunchLove page on Facebook, clicked on "Photos", and had such a good time revisiting both the collection and the displays. There was one picture in particular that caught me by surprise. It was a display of two pieces: the 2011 Farmer and Pumpkin Wagon and the 2011 Bobbing For Apples. The horse is trying to eat the apples out of the tub!

I have gotten so many fun display ideas from Bonesy80 over the years! 

Lisa


----------



## boneybunchlover

Thank you so much for getting back to me so fast. I am so happy to have come across this site. I love Halloween and Boney Bunch. If anyone hears of the (2) 2011 ceramic mansions that came out for sale, please give me a heads up. Those are the 2 pieces I'm missing. One was a tart warmer and the other a jar holder.


----------



## myerman82

I thought I was the only one that has space problems when it comes to my Boney Bunch. I use a lot of bubble wrap and gift tissue. Usually I recycle the tissue yankee candle wraps them in for extra support. I used to display my collection on book shelves but since I got a cat last year that wasn't a small choice anymore. I more use those IKEA cases and they seem to work great. I almost had the idea of keeping the Boney Bunches up on display year round but decided that I would get tired of them if I had to look at them day after day. Besides, isn't it fun unwrapping your Boney's every year and getting excited to display them again? I know there are a few that I forgot about last year and when I unwrap those pieces I get excited that I did get them even though I thought I didn't. By the way, I know it's garage sale season again. Am I the only one that drives by garage sales slowly to see if they have any Boney's. LOL


----------



## Kitty

Where are the best places to buy LED flickering orange tea lights? I thought of mixing with purple maybe strobe lights.
I hope I will find YC 2008 triple head tea light holder, not electric.
I have YC after life & black cat extras, PM me if interested.


----------



## ThAnswr

Try Michaels when their Halloween stuff comes out. You can't beat the prices when you have a 40% off coupon.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Where are the best places to buy LED flickering orange tea lights? I thought of mixing with purple maybe strobe lights.
> I hope I will find YC 2008 triple head tea light holder.
> I have YC after life & black cat extras, PM me if interested.


Kitty, It seems like I saw a variety of colors in Halloween tea lights last year...thinking it was Walmart or Kmart but not sure if they were LED. Michaels sold battery operated, LED, 20 bulb, black wire, light strings last year in orange an purple for $5.99 last year that I used in my Halloween lanterns, but they don't "twinkle". Haven't tried this yet, but I'm curious as to how they'd look under black cheese cloth. Hoping this will be the year that you find that one, elusive piece for your collection.



myerman82 said:


> I thought I was the only one that has space problems when it comes to my Boney Bunch. I use a lot of bubble wrap and gift tissue. Usually I recycle the tissue yankee candle wraps them in for extra support. I used to display my collection on book shelves but since I got a cat last year that wasn't a small choice anymore. I more use those IKEA cases and they seem to work great. I almost had the idea of keeping the Boney Bunches up on display year round but decided that I would get tired of them if I had to look at them day after day. Besides, isn't it fun unwrapping your Boney's every year and getting excited to display them again? I know there are a few that I forgot about last year and when I unwrap those pieces I get excited that I did get them even though I thought I didn't. By the way, I know it's garage sale season again. Am I the only one that drives by garage sales slowly to see if they have any Boney's. LOL


myerman82, I've not visited a thrift store/yard sale in a month - (we'll see how long this lasts...[giggle]). 

I'm curious as to how others here manage their collections. I have a variety of collections, but I notice some of them aren't providing the enjoyment they once did. Hoping to begin reducing and selling some things this year, but, of course, NOT my Halloween collection as I'm still having a LOT of fun with it!

I'm in my 50's now. I have decided that I have everything I need to keep me happy decorating for the rest of my life.  

I've collected Halloween decorations for 5+ years, and Christmas decorations for 30+ years...so I'm good. Trying to find other things to do that both stimulate and/or calm my brain during the off season, January through June.

By that I mean I've been trying to focus on things other than collecting, for at least part of the year, by participating in community groups and forums, reading books, walking, building marble runs, and going on day trips with a friend or my husband a couple of times a month. But my resolve is wavering... 

July 14th and 15th is Hallmark's Premiere Keepsake Ornament Weekend (Christmas) and August 3rd is Yankee Candle's Halloween Preview Party (Halloween). Oh, the pressure!

I have a plan... 

Buy a few Christmas ornaments for myself and the grandchildren before Christmas - (the few I know go up in value or that I want to decorate with this year) - the rest afterward at a discount (because with few exceptions, they lose, rather than gain value) and buy ALL the Boney Bunch pieces I want (because they hold, or gain value, though it can take two to three years). The question is...can I do it. 

And maybe, just maybe, after all these years, I'll get my collection properly organized, stored, and recorded so I know what I have, where it is, and can easy retrieve and decorate with it! 

myerman82, I love your idea of unwrapping and rediscovering your Boney Bunch collection each year. 

I just did a rough count, and the 2008 - 2012 Boney Bunch collection is somewhere between 80 and 90 pieces. When my collection was smaller, each year I'd unpack them all, add in the new ones, and begin grouping and regrouping them until I found a theme or themes I wanted to decorate with, then add haunted houses, glittery trees and sillouettes, lighting, etc. to build scenes. It's a lot of fun, and is getting more fun as the collection continues to grow. 

I don't know what I enjoy more...building scenes, photographing them, or looking a pictures of displays - (past and present, mine and others) - both here and on the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page. 

Can hardly wait to get the party behind us so we can all begin building our displays!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I just did a rough count, and the 2008 - 2012 Boney Bunch collection is somewhere between 80 and 90 pieces. When my collection was smaller, each year I'd unpack them all, add in the new ones, and begin grouping and regrouping them until I found a theme or themes I wanted to decorate with, then add haunted houses, glittery trees and sillouettes, lighting, etc. to build scenes. It's a lot of fun, and is getting more fun as the collection continues to grow.
> Lisa


Lisa, I took a lot of inspiration last year from some of your display suggestions. I went back and bought the playing dead bonesy just because of your idea for how the baby in the carriage seemed to be looking down at him. That, with the toasting couple looking on in the background, made a very cute display. These things are so fun, not only to collect, but to rearrange each year. Can't wait to see what this year's collection brings!


----------



## Spookywolf

Friend of mine just told me that the YC company is in financial trouble and has been put up for sale. I hadn't heard anything about this before, have any of you? I searched the internet a bit, but the attached link is about all I could find. Though this particular article says the sale was postponed, it reads to me like the company isn't doing very well. This doesn't mean the end of our Boney Bunch, does it? Say it 'ain't so!! 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-22/yankee-candle-said-to-abandon-sale-after-bids-come-up-short.html


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> Friend of mine just told me that the YC company is in financial trouble and has been put up for sale. I hadn't heard anything about this before, have any of you? I searched the internet a bit, but the attached link is about all I could find. Though this particular article says the sale was postponed, it reads to me like the company isn't doing very well. This doesn't mean the end of our Boney Bunch, does it? Say it 'ain't so!!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-22/yankee-candle-said-to-abandon-sale-after-bids-come-up-short.html


Can't say I'm surprised - with the way the economy has trended in recent years, not many people have room in their budget for scented candles. Especially ones that cost as much as 28 bux a pop. I wouldnt be surprised if the jars continue to get smaller while the prices continue to get bigger. That said, Yankee Candle is a well established brand. And at this point, the Boney Bunch is almost a brand unto itself. It is by FAR, the companies most popular selling line of accessories. I mean, they released "anniversary" pieces after 5 yrs for lords sake. And from what we hear they're going to be doing the same this year. I think it's safe to say our beloved bonies are here to stay, despite the constant rumors to the contrary. The quality of the pieces? - Well that's another question entirely. Lets just hope for our sake, they don't skimp on quality and creativity in years to come. That would be a shame.


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109, I also hope the quality doesn't suffer.

I recalled reading a couple of years ago that Yankee Candle has had multiple owners. I did a quick search and learned that it has had three owners...

According to information on Wikipedia, the founder sold the company to a private equity company, Forstmann Little, for 500 million in 1998. They took the company public in 1999. In 2001, the company hired a CEO who "launched a major advertising campaign and the line was picked up by mass retailers Linens-N-Things and Bed, Bath and Beyond, pushing sales to their highest levels yet." In 2006, Yankee Candle purchased Illuminations. A year later, in 2007, the company was acquired by another private equity company, Madison Dearborn, for 1.6 billion. By 2009, the Illuminations line was phased out. Madison Dearborn is still the current owner. 

"The original founder, Michael Kittredge, has since moved on and created Kringle Candle, with his son Michael (Mick)." 

Here's a link to the Wikipedia page where I found this information for those who are interested...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yankee_Candle

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Spookywolf. I'm excited too!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I didn't know that Yankee Candle wasn't doing well. It really does not surprise me though. Besides Halloween being there biggest season (arguably) not much keeps me going there the rest of the year. I used to get excited about their Christmas collection (yes I love Christmas about as much as I love Halloween) but over the last few years I really didn't find anything worth purchasing. 
Every time I do walk in there they are always grateful to have a sale and offer to use the current coupon, even if I don't have one. I also have to mention that the quality of their candles have went down in recent years. I haven't lit a Yankee Candle that hasn't burned evenly or hasn't lost it's scent before the candle was done.
I also think their "man candles" was an attempt to get more guys in their stores. That line didn't do so well from what I was told. I think they need to find something that will sell as well as the Boney Bunch during other seasons. That and the fact their candles are very expensive, I'm not surprised they aren't doing that well. I just hope they stick around though. I mean, what would we do without Boney Bunches every year? I also have hope that they will release better holiday stuff again. 
Grandma Lisa, I do know what you mean about collecting other things. It used to be Halloween for me year round. I do have other things I collect too. To be honest, as much as I love Halloween, when it's over I am more than happy to pack everything away and get my house back to normal again. There is so much I collect and do during Halloween. Boney Bunch, Spookytown, decorations, and then my annual Halloween party. I used to find the spring and summer months depressing but since I'm very busy these days I don't even have time to think about not having a holiday to get excited for during those months. LOL
I really do like to re-discover my Boney Bunches each year. The kids always want to help unwrap them and decorate but I stop them. LOL I figure, if something breaks in the process it's better to get upset at myself. However, I did get the kids some of their own Boney Bunches and each year the want more. I guess they are Boney Bunch collectors in training. In fact, I usually get Boney Bunches for my friends too. Usually they do burn candles in them and when I go to their houses I am usually the one that wipes the black residue from their boney bunches and give the lecture on how valuable they are. LOL They just look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I really do like to re-discover my Boney Bunches each year. The kids always want to help unwrap them and decorate but I stop them. LOL I figure, if something breaks in the process it's better to get upset at myself. However, I did get the kids some of their own Boney Bunches and each year the want more. I guess they are Boney Bunch collectors in training. In fact, I usually get Boney Bunches for my friends too. Usually they do burn candles in them and when I go to their houses I am usually the one that wipes the black residue from their boney bunches and give the lecture on how valuable they are. LOL They just look at me like I'm crazy.


[Giggle]... I would likely do the same with our grandchildren. And I think allowing them to decorate their rooms with their own collection is so much more fun for them, as it gives them each an opportunity to express themselves creatively in their unique way too. 

Does anyone else here decorate with children? 

27 days...

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

My stepson is going to be 14 next month and he is pretty excited about Halloween this year. He is showing me projects online that we can do this year with our decorating. Some of them I could never pull off but it's just nice to see him excited. He's asking if we could start decorating now. As much as I am for it, I tell him we have to wait until the Boney Bunches come out. That's the start of the season for us.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Does anyone else here decorate with children?
> 
> 
> Lisa


 I used to but they bled soooo much when I used a nailgun and scotchtape just wouldn't hold them on the wall for too long.

bwahahahahahahah


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Lol Wicked! 

I have a feeling that news is near on the horizon. Today's the last day of the semiannual sale, so once that's out of the way, Boneys are the next big event! I bet some time this week YC will post something good on FB.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> [Giggle]... I would likely do the same with our grandchildren. And I think allowing them to decorate their rooms with their own collection is so much more fun for them, as it gives them each an opportunity to express themselves creatively in their unique way too.
> 
> Does anyone else here decorate with children?
> 
> 27 days...
> 
> Lisa



That is the best part! My daughter is 4 now. She was born in October. So we usually have a fall/halloween themed bday party for her. When she first started talking, she called the bonies the "Hatmen" and has ever since. She loves to take them out every year. And she loves to go to the party at yankee in August. It doesn't hurt that the manager/employees know her and love her at the strore. I swear they let me use extra coupons because of her, ha!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> My stepson is going to be 14 next month and he is pretty excited about Halloween this year. He is showing me projects online that we can do this year with our decorating. Some of them I could never pull off but it's just nice to see him excited. He's asking if we could start decorating now. As much as I am for it, I tell him we have to wait until the Boney Bunches come out. That's the start of the season for us.


Last year I bought a bunch of these Mr. Potato Head pumpkin push-ins at Target. So simple, yet so much fun. Much easier for my toddler than carving. And, to be honest, the pumpkins looked so much better - just awesome (i'm not much of an artist/carver). Every set was a diff character - skeleton, witch, ghost, etc. The kids in the neighborhood went crazy for them. Just another decorating idea...


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> I used to but they bled soooo much when I used a nailgun and scotchtape just wouldn't hold them on the wall for too long.
> 
> bwahahahahahahah


[Giggle]

Oh BoNeYbRiT715, I just realized, tomorrow is July 8th! That's when the stores are scheduled to begin handing out the Halloween Preview Party flier that includes the $20 off $45 purchase coupon!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109, "Hatmen" is great name. I love it! 

Will suggest your pumpkin decorating idea to my friend who has a 5 year old nephew. I think he'll really enjoy it. My step-son's each have two children who each have three sets of grandparents. They're wonderful children. Our son is in his mid-20's now. Am so looking forward to having grandchildren of our own, when he's ready of course, hopefully in the next five to ten years. Your daughter sounds adorable.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Just remembered something else...

Have you signed up for Yankee Candle's emails yet? I just did. It was easy. Go to the http://www.yankeecandle.com/ , click on "EMAIL SIGN-UP" at top of page, type in your email address, click on "SIGN ME UP", and you're good to go. 

I got some but not all emailed coupons this way last year. It pays to watch for coupon links here too, particularly the morning of the Halloween Preview Party. 

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I just stopped by YC in hopes they might give me a flyer today. She told me they don't have them yet and they will probably get them FedEx tomorrow....not believing her at all! I wish someone woukd get their hands on a catalog lol the anticipation is torture!


----------



## boneybabe13

Boneybunchlove said:


> I just stopped by YC in hopes they might give me a flyer today. She told me they don't have them yet and they will probably get them FedEx tomorrow....not believing her at all! I wish someone woukd get their hands on a catalog lol the anticipation is torture!


I plan to hit Yankee tomorrow to get my flyer!! I'm dying, last year they had posted some preview pix on their FB page July 3.... Hoping they'll put some up tomorrow since the flyer is being released


----------



## Boneybunchlove

boneybabe13 said:


> I plan to hit Yankee tomorrow to get my flyer!! I'm dying, last year they had posted some preview pix on their FB page July 3.... Hoping they'll put some up tomorrow since the flyer is being released


I hope you're right! I need pics lol! !


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i am excited to see what they have this year. i don't like to have too many previews. kind of ruins the surprise  i do hope though that if they bring out some reissues that the victorian lady with baby carriage is one. i covet her! although if it's true that they bring out the first year anniversary couple of course i will get one. i feel bad for anyone who was collecting for monetary value. but since we can't control what YC does, it is nice that some of us can at least get the pieces we could not get in the past. i didn't even know about boneys until 2011 so i was about 3 years too late on the first year.


----------



## boneybabe13

wednesdayaddams said:


> i am excited to see what they have this year. i don't like to have too many previews. kind of ruins the surprise  i do hope though that if they bring out some reissues that the victorian lady with baby carriage is one. i covet her! although if it's true that they bring out the first year anniversary couple of course i will get one. i feel bad for anyone who was collecting for monetary value. but since we can't control what YC does, it is nice that some of us can at least get the pieces we could not get in the past. i didn't even know about boneys until 2011 so i was about 3 years too late on the first year.


I also covet that one!!! they either need to reissue her or I need to win the lottery so I can afford her


----------



## Boneybunchlove

boneybabe13 said:


> I also covet that one!!! they either need to reissue her or I need to win the lottery so I can afford her


Keep checking ebay for her....I got one last year as a buy it now for $45!!!! I couldn't beleive it!


----------



## boneybabe13

boneybabe13 said:


> I also covet that one!!! they either need to reissue her or I need to win the lottery so I can afford her


that's insane!!! I've been checking... hoping to get a little better deal in the "offseason" next month everything will prob skyrocket


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> ninababy100109, "Hatmen" is great name. I love it!
> 
> Will suggest your pumpkin decorating idea to my friend who has a 5 year old nephew. I think he'll really enjoy it. My step-son's each have two children who each have three sets of grandparents. They're wonderful children. Our son is in his mid-20's now. Am so looking forward to having grandchildren of our own, when he's ready of course, hopefully in the next five to ten years. Your daughter sounds adorable.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa-

Just judging by the sounds of your love for the holidays, you're going to make a wonderful grandmother when the time comes. Children really do make everything that gets boring with time, fun again. That really is why I started decorating and ended up getting into the boney bunch - because of my daughter. It's now a tradition we have, just like I used to have with my parents. I had lost my passion for the holidays, now I'm like a little kid again!

We def had a blast last year decorating pumpkins with the push ins. We even got some crazy looking squash and pushed some funny looking arms, feet, and hats on them - they looked amazing. If I can find the pics, ill post them. So much fun! You can just use regular potato head parts if you can't find the pumpkin kits. All u need is a Phillips head screwdriver to predrill the holes if necessary and ur good to go. U wont believe how fabulous they look when ur done. We put them up and down our front steps and scattered them around our front yard cemetery scene. We even stuffed the squash in the big urns on either side of our front door - with some hay. I must've spent almost $200 in pumpkins and squash by the time I was done!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, do post pictures ninababy100109. I found a large Mr. Potato Head collection a few months ago at a thrift store for I think $7.99. We'll put those pieces to good use!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunchlove said:


> Keep checking ebay for her....I got one last year as a buy it now for $45!!!! I couldn't beleive it!


That was an incredibly good find. Congratulations!

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

grandma lise said:


> That was an incredibly good find. Congratulations!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks I happened to see it right when it was listed.


----------



## blackcrumpets

As someone that works at Yankee Candle, I can tell you what is on the flyer. It's a small bag stuffer, and it says, "Be there for their first public appearance".

Aww hell, I'll just post the picture for you guys!









We start our Relaxing Rituals line, and on Saturday is the party for those. We haven't received anything more about the Halloween items besides this small flyer. I do though have info on the Thanksgiving and Christmas lines that we will be getting. They are keeping Halloween this year under some major lock and key. Haven't gotten any catalogs yet, will probably receive them in the next two weeks.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunchlove said:


> Thanks I happened to see it right when it was listed.


It was a Buy It Now for $45?! Love, love those Ebay listings because when I want something bad enough, I will check for listings like that 4 to 10 times a day!

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thanks for posting! I wonder why they are being sooooo secretive this year...the waiting is painful lol. Do you know if they will have more gingerbread men or elves this Christmas?


----------



## blackcrumpets

Last year we were told that the Boney Bunch was not coming back for this season, which shocked us all, because the BB are such a big hit with customers, not to mention our biggest sales of the year. When they announced that they were coming back, we were a bit relieved. I didn't want to tell customers that we weren't getting the BB, and thus resulting in riots in the streets. As far as I know, only the District Managers really know what we are getting and the prices, and they are really keeping tight lipped. I've heard things like we are getting a Universal Monsters themed Boney Bunch this year, to the only BB that are coming back are ones that were popular in the past.

Since it's official that we are getting a Frankenstein/His Bride themed BB, I'm really starting to believe the Universal Monsters theme. I would buy anything that was BB related and themed with The Mummy to be honest.

But again, right now, I've heard different things with the BB. One lady I work with who has worked there for over 10 years is dead set that they are only bringing back a few of them to "ween us off".

From what I've seen we are expanding our 'My Favorite Things' line with 'Creme Colored Ponies', and a swirl of yet to be determined scents. My money though is on 'Whiskers on Kittens', and 'Warm Woolen Mittens'. Schnitzel with Noodles, and Brown Paper Packages will not be available this year, which is understandable since they didn't sell last year. Every candle is coming back except those and Moon Over Their Wings, Raindrops on Roses, and Blue Satin Sashes.

We are continuing our pine crackle series again, as well as bringing out the snowmen again this year. I haven't heard much about the elves or the gingerbread line, but the gingerbread line did sell last year so I would believe they would bring it back, if only for a small collection because we have our gingerbread candle.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

blackcrumpets said:


> Last year we were told that the Boney Bunch was not coming back for this season, which shocked us all, because the BB are such a big hit with customers, not to mention our biggest sales of the year. When they announced that they were coming back, we were a bit relieved. I didn't want to tell customers that we weren't getting the BB, and thus resulting in riots in the streets. As far as I know, only the District Managers really know what we are getting and the prices, and they are really keeping tight lipped. I've heard things like we are getting a Universal Monsters themed Boney Bunch this year, to the only BB that are coming back are ones that were popular in the past.
> 
> Since it's official that we are getting a Frankenstein/His Bride themed BB, I'm really starting to believe the Universal Monsters theme. I would buy anything that was BB related and themed with The Mummy to be honest.
> 
> But again, right now, I've heard different things with the BB. One lady I work with who has worked there for over 10 years is dead set that they are only bringing back a few of them to "ween us off".
> 
> From what I've seen we are expanding our 'My Favorite Things' line with 'Creme Colored Ponies', and a swirl of yet to be determined scents. My money though is on 'Whiskers on Kittens', and 'Warm Woolen Mittens'. Schnitzel with Noodles, and Brown Paper Packages will not be available this year, which is understandable since they didn't sell last year. Every candle is coming back except those and Moon Over Their Wings, Raindrops on Roses, and Blue Satin Sashes.
> 
> We are continuing our pine crackle series again, as well as bringing out the snowmen again this year. I haven't heard much about the elves or the gingerbread line, but the gingerbread line did sell last year so I would believe they would bring it back, if only for a small collection because we have our gingerbread candle.


Wow I really hope they keep BB coming year after year. I absolutely love them and look forward to the preview party each year. I've heard in the past they weren't going to bring them back but that makes mo sense to me since like you said they seem to be a big seller and very popular. 

Thanks for the Christmas info! I love snowmen line as well. But last year I had to chose and I got the gingerbread kids! So cute!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

blackcrumpets said:


> Last year we were told that the Boney Bunch was not coming back for this season, which shocked us all, because the BB are such a big hit with customers, not to mention our biggest sales of the year. When they announced that they were coming back, we were a bit relieved. I didn't want to tell customers that we weren't getting the BB, and thus resulting in riots in the streets. As far as I know, only the District Managers really know what we are getting and the prices, and they are really keeping tight lipped. I've heard things like we are getting a Universal Monsters themed Boney Bunch this year, to the only BB that are coming back are ones that were popular in the past.
> 
> Since it's official that we are getting a Frankenstein/His Bride themed BB, I'm really starting to believe the Universal Monsters theme. I would buy anything that was BB related and themed with The Mummy to be honest.
> 
> But again, right now, I've heard different things with the BB. One lady I work with who has worked there for over 10 years is dead set that they are only bringing back a few of them to "ween us off".
> 
> From what I've seen we are expanding our 'My Favorite Things' line with 'Creme Colored Ponies', and a swirl of yet to be determined scents. My money though is on 'Whiskers on Kittens', and 'Warm Woolen Mittens'. Schnitzel with Noodles, and Brown Paper Packages will not be available this year, which is understandable since they didn't sell last year. Every candle is coming back except those and Moon Over Their Wings, Raindrops on Roses, and Blue Satin Sashes.
> 
> We are continuing our pine crackle series again, as well as bringing out the snowmen again this year. I haven't heard much about the elves or the gingerbread line, but the gingerbread line did sell last year so I would believe they would bring it back, if only for a small collection because we have our gingerbread candle.


Wow I really hope they keep BB coming year after year. I absolutely love them and look forward to the preview party each year. I've heard in the past they weren't going to bring them back but that makes no sense to me since like you said they seem to be a big seller and very popular. 

Thanks for the Christmas info! I love the snowmen line as well. But last year I had to chose and I got the gingerbread kids! So cute!!


----------



## Spookywolf

blackcrumpets said:


> Last year we were told that the Boney Bunch was not coming back for this season, which shocked us all, because the BB are such a big hit with customers, not to mention our biggest sales of the year. When they announced that they were coming back, we were a bit relieved. I didn't want to tell customers that we weren't getting the BB, and thus resulting in riots in the streets. As far as I know, only the District Managers really know what we are getting and the prices, and they are really keeping tight lipped. I've heard things like we are getting a Universal Monsters themed Boney Bunch this year, to the only BB that are coming back are ones that were popular in the past.
> 
> Since it's official that we are getting a Frankenstein/His Bride themed BB, I'm really starting to believe the Universal Monsters theme. I would buy anything that was BB related and themed with The Mummy to be honest.


Big YES!! on the "Mummy" Boney! (here's hoping!) I'm already in love with the Frankenstein & bride piece, so that's a must-have! I hope they offer a full line of Boneys again this year. (My dream "bring back" piece would have to be the victorian lady with the spiderweb dress.) The manager at my store told me that the Boney Bunch release is their biggest revenue of the whole year, and I tend to believe that, judging by the crowds I've seen at the preview parties the past several years. I know a lot of us on here "break the bank" buying up these things, so I can't see why the company would want to discontinue them. Lord, somebody bring us a catalogue! The wait is killing me!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcrumpets said:


> I've heard different things with the BB. One lady I work with who has worked there for over 10 years is dead set that they are only bringing back a few of them to "ween us off".


Sounds like somebody does NOT like the Boney Bunch collection...[giggle]... I think she's in for a surprise. Based on what I've read so far, I think it's going to be another great year for the Boney Bunch, thanks in great part to the artist, Mark Cook. But then I look forward to seeing all the Halloween items. Last year, I loved the Haunted House tea light holders - (bought 5 sets) - the Black Cat collection too.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I can't see them not bringing back Boney Bunches each year. I do know some of the employees do not care for them and are surprised they still sell. Boney Bunch is their money maker and I don't see them "weening us off" them anytime soon. I have heard that the last two years was going to be the last year and they have come back full force each year. I do think they are smart for introducing us to the other Halloween lines. The black cat clinger was in short supply and the tart warmer was a online exclusive only. This peaked peoples interested in that line and I can see them adding more black cat items this year. Same thing with the skeleton line. People who collect boney bunch do buy the other Halloween items too. They were smart for offering the moving cemetery again last year. I know every store near me was sold out of it within a week. I really do love their haunted house releases each year. They are a bit pricey for me but I may get one eventually. I know they have gone up in value each year. I did get my mom the first haunted house release back in 2008 and she loves it.


----------



## Guest

Boney Bunch Love is ON FIRE!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.346309492114136&type=1&l=8bdb75245a

"ok here's the surprise! Someone here came up with a fantastic idea to have boney bunch stamp sheets and I couldn't resist! Print them out and stamp which boneys you have in your collection!! I hope you like em!"

Thanks so much! We have a true friend in the BBL facebook page!


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> Boney Bunch Love is ON FIRE!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.346309492114136&type=1&l=8bdb75245a
> 
> "ok here's the surprise! Someone here came up with a fantastic idea to have boney bunch stamp sheets and I couldn't resist! Print them out and stamp which boneys you have in your collection!! I hope you like em!"
> 
> Thanks so much! We have a true friend in the BBL facebook page!


These are awesome. I did a right click on the first sticker sheet and was able to save the file to my computer. Will save the rest tonight!

Lisa


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I'm doing a candle theme in my garage this year and these are really neat, have to keep my eye out for one.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Anyone get a flyer with the coupon today? I'm having a hard time they are telling me they don't have them or aren't giving them out till the party? This isn't making any sense?


----------



## myerman82

Nothing really makes sense this time of year when it comes to Yankee Candle. We have to make sense out of the information we receive. We just hope everything adds up when it comes time for the preview party. I never get anything from them in the mail this time of year. It's like I get catalogs, coupons, advertisements from them any other time of the year but when it comes time for the fall/Halloween releases the mail just stops. Then it picks up again during the holidays. I have had friends who don't even buy anything from them get the boney bunch credit card type coupons in the mail and ask me if I want it. I guess Yankee Candle thinks this is the time of year I spend the most money there so they aren't going to give me any coupons or the Halloween catalog. I have every other catalog they release throughout the year come in the mail but when it comes to Halloween it's like I have to beg for one with my purchase.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I went to one Yankee Candle today and they gave me a postcard that looked exactly like the flyer with Frankenstein on it but no coupon so then I went to another one and they told me they didn't have them and then I showed her a picture of it and she said they are not giving those out to the party which makes no sense like I said. then I got a catalog today in the mail from them and its just a plain old fall catalog no bonies. LIke you I normally don't get a catalog or if I do its after the BB are already out. My mom doesn't buy anything from YC and she gets those credit card type coupons and I never ever get them and I buy stuff there all the time. They are being a little ridiculous even more so this year than normal.


----------



## Kriscourter

Just called my store and said coupon fall flyers are in but they don't have authorization to hand them out yet. They don't know the date but thinking in next few days.


----------



## Kriscourter

Store told me they had but are not giving out.


----------



## grandma lise

I think it's wonderful that customers are excited to come into the store to pick up the flier. It's fun for us, and a sales opportunity for them. What's not to love about that!

Heading out to my store now to find out what's happening. Will report back soon...

Lisa


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Hope we get some answers soon regarding these coupons! 
I have a feeling yankee will also send out email coupons too. The best coupons I got were sent out last year via email on the morning of the preview party.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Hope we get some answers soon regarding these coupons! 
I have a feeling yankee will also send out email coupons too. The best coupons I got were sent out last year via email on the morning of the preview party.


----------



## Kitty

I started an orange blinder for flyers of Boney Bunch & Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends items that were not in the YC catalogs.
The cover of blinder is BB Love Facebook orange page like the Brady Bunch squares.
I have photos display of couple sitting at table, Village wagon & headless guy sitting at organ in YC Flagship, South Deerfield, MA.
Boney Bunch stickers, The Mystery Yankee Manor Sneak Peek, 2009 preview page & 2009 Wedding Invitation, 2011 & 2012 preview flyers.
Online BB ornaments, black cat tart warmer, skeleton with pumpkin.

Made copies of Incredible Mr. Bones section
https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/

I found a Mr. Bones shovel Grave Digger Wanted. Does anyone else have one?


----------



## myerman82

To be honest, I am not really sweating it right now. Every year I used the coupon that they post through e-mail anyway and I'm able to print it out and use it multiple times too. Also, everyone here always posts the link to the coupons anyway so no one really has to worry about the discount. I do understand people being excited though and wanting that flyer.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> To be honest, I am not really sweating it right now. Every year I used the coupon that they post through e-mail anyway and I'm able to print it out and use it multiple times too. Also, everyone here always posts the link to the coupons anyway so no one really has to worry about the discount. I do understand people being excited though and wanting that flyer.


I never get the email coupons. I'm begining to think YC hates me lol. Last year I didn't see the coupon link here till I already purchased mine.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kriscourter said:


> Just called my store and said coupon fall flyers are in but they don't have authorization to hand them out yet. They don't know the date but thinking in next few days.


Thanks so much for checking and keeping us informed


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I never get the email coupons. I'm begining to think YC hates me lol. Last year I didn't see the coupon link here till I already purchased mine.


I just checked my email and it seems Yankee Candle gets a little email happy. Over the last few weeks I have many offer from Yankee Candle. Mostly sales on their large candles. No coupons though. I'm almost sure they will have a coupon for the boney bunches. This forum is where I got mine from the past few years.


----------



## ninababy100109

Well went by my store and they certainly had the fliers and were pretty generous with them...


----------



## Guest

another cross post from the Boney Bunch Love fb page! Love them peoples!

"Ok here is a full list of what's expected to come out. Please keep in mind this is not definite, and also we don't have 100% accurate descriptions on these even though I am getting this info from many different reliable sources. There may be more we don't know about, and the list might be arranged differently as it gets closer. However, all we can do is speculate and hope that these are all correct. The anticipation is fun and I'm glad to have fellow boney lovers like you guys to get completely psyched with. So..This is what I have received so far as the new pieces to be released on Aug 3rd!!

Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99 (bonesy?)
Boney Bike T/L H $19.99
Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99 (train engine)
Boney Frankenstein couple $19.99 (..see flyer)
Boney Family $29.99 (Snow White and the 7 dwarves)
Boney Hat J/S $19.99 
Boney Dbl Couple (prom king/queen) T/L H $24.99
J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99 (iluma lid)
V/H Boney Cat $17.99 (cat with pumpkin)
T/L H Multi Boney Hearse (more of a racecar with flames) $34.99

we think these are the possible re-issues (anniversary pieces):
TL/H Boney Motorcycle $19.99
V/H Boney Cake $19.99
V/H Boney Grave $12.99
TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99
Double taper original 08 Bride Groom

There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99.

J/T = Jar Topper
V/H = Votive Holder
TL/H = Tea Light Holder
J/S = Jar Shade"

Hooray and much thanks to them for keeping the Boney info coming!


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I just checked my email and it seems Yankee Candle gets a little email happy. Over the last few weeks I have many offer from Yankee Candle. Mostly sales on their large candles. No coupons though. I'm almost sure they will have a coupon for the boney bunches. This forum is where I got mine from the past few years.


I am sorta worried about the coupon situation...they have def dried up online. I am not close to a YC store at all and have to drive over 75 miles one way to visit one. 
I do appreciate at least one coupon when I order a large dollar amount, over $200, etc.
Another thing is space. I have totally run out of display and storage space. I can't fit anymore anywhere. That goes for my garage, my storage closet, and my display area.
Oh well- I will get a few no matter what.


----------



## grandma lise

Just got back from our Yankee Candle store.

The store manager, who also collects a few Boney Bunch pieces each year, happened to be there and immediately brought over a flier for me - (it helps when the manager is into Halloween too!). The fliers were up front, near the register, but out of sight. Looks like they're handing them out with purchases, which is normal for this store. That said, had I asked for a flier, I'm confident they would have given me one. Hopefully, ALL the stores will be handing them out by this weekend. 

Hollow, sorry to hear you are 75 miles from your closest store. It was like that for me too until three Christmas's ago. Hope you get a store closer to you soon.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Space is a big issue with me too. Most of my garage is filled with Halloween and Christmas decorations. Boney Bunches are stored behind my bed in boxes and that is pretty full too. I always joke that if we had to move into a apartment we would definitely have to downsize things. These Boney Bunches do take up some space.


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> I am sorta worried about the coupon situation...they have def dried up online. I am not close to a YC store at all and have to drive over 75 miles one way to visit one.
> I do appreciate at least one coupon when I order a large dollar amount, over $200, etc.
> Another thing is space. I have totally run out of display and storage space. I can't fit anymore anywhere. That goes for my garage, my storage closet, and my display area.
> Oh well- I will get a few no matter what.


Hollow, I was really stressed out last year over the coupons too. The night before the party, I only had two. I was so happy when Maverick9911 posted a link to a $15 off $45 coupon that morning. Not sure what I'm going to do this year. The re-released pieces help because I already have them. But last year I really liked the set of 3 Haunted House tea light holders and Black Cat collection too so probably spent even more last year! 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Hollow, I was really stressed out last year over the coupons too. The night before the party, I only had two. I was so happy when Maverick9911 posted a link to a $15 off $45 coupon that morning. Not sure what I'm going to do this year. The re-released pieces help because I already have them. But last year I really liked the set of 3 Haunted House tea light holders and Black Cat collection too so probably spent even more last year!
> 
> Lisa


I would sign up for YC email list, even if you already have. And sign up multiple times using multiple email addresses. Use the email coupon, the flier coupon, and if you have a smart phone use that too when u go to the store - just to differentiate them all. And if your store won't let u use multiple coupons at once, then keep going back. Even if you have to go back every 15 minutes. Or take a couple of people with u who can purchase for u with coupons. But I wouldn't worry too much. I think they'll be plenty of coupons to go around. Whether from YC fliers, catalogs, emails, links from outside sources (like here), or sites like retailmenot.com, groupon.com, etc....


----------



## myerman82

Has it ever been confirmed that there were only 1,000 made of each ornament from 2011?


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> I went to one Yankee Candle today and they gave me a postcard that looked exactly like the flyer with Frankenstein on it but no coupon so then I went to another one and they told me they didn't have them and then I showed her a picture of it and she said they are not giving those out to the party which makes no sense like I said. then I got a catalog today in the mail from them and its just a plain old fall catalog no bonies. LIke you I normally don't get a catalog or if I do its after the BB are already out. My mom doesn't buy anything from YC and she gets those credit card type coupons and I never ever get them and I buy stuff there all the time. They are being a little ridiculous even more so this year than normal.


I'm relieved to hear that it's not just me this has been happening to. My girlfriend gets the plastic credit card type coupons in the mail all the time, and YC has stopped sending to me entirely. I even called customer service once about this. They sent some to me in an envelope after I called, but I never got them again after that, and I've signed up for the emails, etc., multiple times. I also don't get the catalogs until long after the fact, and for the Boneys, they would have been long gone by the time they mail it to me. I do get the email coupons from time to time, so hopefully they'll be sending one out soon that I can print out a few times. I plan on going to my store this weekend to see if I can get the flyer, though I don't really have anything to purchase just yet (trying to save my cash for the big BB release) Maybe I'll just stop in for a votive or something.


----------



## Spookywolf

hollow said:


> another cross post from the Boney Bunch Love fb page! Love them peoples!
> 
> "Ok here is a full list of what's expected to come out. Please keep in mind this is not definite, and also we don't have 100% accurate descriptions on these even though I am getting this info from many different reliable sources. There may be more we don't know about, and the list might be arranged differently as it gets closer. However, all we can do is speculate and hope that these are all correct. The anticipation is fun and I'm glad to have fellow boney lovers like you guys to get completely psyched with. So..This is what I have received so far as the new pieces to be released on Aug 3rd!!
> 
> Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99 (bonesy?)
> Boney Bike T/L H $19.99
> Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99 (train engine)
> Boney Frankenstein couple $19.99 (..see flyer)
> Boney Family $29.99 (Snow White and the 7 dwarves)
> Boney Hat J/S $19.99
> Boney Dbl Couple (prom king/queen) T/L H $24.99
> J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99 (iluma lid)
> V/H Boney Cat $17.99 (cat with pumpkin)
> T/L H Multi Boney Hearse (more of a racecar with flames) $34.99
> 
> we think these are the possible re-issues (anniversary pieces):
> TL/H Boney Motorcycle $19.99
> V/H Boney Cake $19.99
> V/H Boney Grave $12.99
> TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
> TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99
> Double taper original 08 Bride Groom
> 
> There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99.
> 
> J/T = Jar Topper
> V/H = Votive Holder
> TL/H = Tea Light Holder
> J/S = Jar Shade"
> 
> Hooray and much thanks to them for keeping the Boney info coming!


Ok, just speculating for the fun of it here, but does anyone have any clue about the re-release listed as Boney grave for $12.99? I'm stumped on that one. The item listed as Boney Bone Dry VH for $19.99 might be another one of those skeleton heads holding a shot glass kind of thing, though the price seems high for that. (All the prices seem to have gone up this year.) Sounds like the train will be the "big" piece this year. And I still can't picture how Snow white and the 7 dwarves will look as Boneys?? I'm thinking the race car might look very much like the proto type/rejected pics shown earlier on in the thread. If so, that would be cool. I'm glad to see they've added a jar shade to the Boney line. I have a lot of fall JS's but not so much for Halloween, so that will be a nice addition. Oh, this is so much fun! Can't wait, can't wait!!


----------



## maxthedog

@Spookywolf..

I was wondering the same thing. The only one I could think of was the "Rest in Pieces" with the gravestone. I highly doubt it's the 2008 Gravedigger. I also picked up a few of the coupons/flyers yesterday for the 20 off 45. Also have a 15 off 35 if anybody needs a code for that, expires Aug 4. I can post it when I'm home later.


----------



## wetredrain

I so want the train! Do you think the 'Multi' means it has lights like the sub did or do you think their are multiple train pieces? I wish for the second but suspect the multiple colored lights.

Does any one else here collect the boneys from hallmark? I have one that says 'made exclusively for yankee candle' on the bottom but was never sold in the actual store that I know of. I saw the boney woman in an apron and holding a pumpkin with a spoon in it and literally squealed! Thankfully there is both a YC and a Hallmark in the mall right across the street from my apartment! You know what they say! location, location, location!


----------



## ninababy100109

wetredrain said:


> I so want the train! Do you think the 'Multi' means it has lights like the sub did or do you think their are multiple train pieces? I wish for the second but suspect the multiple colored lights.
> 
> Does any one else here collect the boneys from hallmark? I have one that says 'made exclusively for yankee candle' on the bottom but was never sold in the actual store that I know of. I saw the boney woman in an apron and holding a pumpkin with a spoon in it and literally squealed! Thankfully there is both a YC and a Hallmark in the mall right across the street from my apartment! You know what they say! location, location, location!


The train is described as Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99: The T/L H means tea-light holder and the multi just means that it holds multiple tea-lights - perhaps 2 or even 3. I also suspect that the train will be the "big" piece this year, judging by the price and the fact that it is a multi tea-light holder. It could be multiple train cars with a t-light in each, or just one big train car with multiple t-lights. Either way it will be constructed as one big piece I'm sure. 

The "boney" you describe is actually not part of the Boney Bunch line, even though it sure looks like a Boney. I think it was released in 2010. She's called "Ghoulia Childs." There are two: One holding a mixing bowl, and one holding bread and a knife. Very cute. I do believe you are right - they were never actually sold in Yankee stores, only in Hallmark...

Hope this helps...


----------



## blackcrumpets

The fliers should have been handed out starting yesterday, so for those of you who were told that they couldn't hand them out yet, they were being mean.

So far, the 20 off of 45 coupon is the only one we know of at our store. Also, there was a HUGE mailing for 15 off of 35 that went out to customers last week, so look for that in your mail box. I believe that one expires August 3rd, so it expires on the day of the party, so you have the 15 one and the 20 one!

I'll let you guys know if they tell us about anymore coupons!


----------



## ninababy100109

blackcrumpets said:


> The fliers should have been handed out starting yesterday, so for those of you who were told that they couldn't hand them out yet, they were being mean.
> 
> So far, the 20 off of 45 coupon is the only one we know of at our store. Also, there was a HUGE mailing for 15 off of 35 that went out to customers last week, so look for that in your mail box. I believe that one expires August 3rd, so it expires on the day of the party, so you have the 15 one and the 20 one!
> 
> I'll let you guys know if they tell us about anymore coupons!


I really think it's just that the different managers, district managers, etc. in the chain of command have their signals crossed. I work in Boston and went to the Faneuil Hall location where they gave me not only one but multiple fliers. They do not know me there. Today I went to the Burlington Mall location near where I live. The manager and i have been on a first-name basis for 3 yrs now. She isis super nice and has always been great to me and my family. In fact, I bought some gifts and she gave me the 15 off 35 even tho I didn't have the coupon. Hell, i didnt even know there was a coupon. When I asked about the fliers, she said she was under strict orders not to start giving them out until next Monday. She also stated that they usually get the merchandise for the preview party (bonies, etc.) about 2 to 3 weeks in advance. But this year YC is holding back on sending the merch to the retail locations until a lil less than a week in advance of the party. Apparently they are very concerned about leaked images, etc. It could all be a bunch of bull. But it certainly makes things more intriguing, and Frankly...I'm excited!! Who knows, we may need to rethink everything we think we know about what's coming. I mean aside from Frank and his Bride, what do we really know for sure? Pretty much nothing. I hate it and love it at the same time!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I received a YC catalog today but with no coupon. Generally around Boney time I just google YC coupon code and someone will have posted it. I do get YC coupon codes via email, but have not received any in a long, long time. I do get their promo emails at least once a week so I know I'm still on the mailing list.

My regional store manager will not allow anyone to use more than one coupon. Period. You don't get a catalog on Boney day, period. No matter how much you spend. I had some extra coupons last year and asked the clerk if I could leave them there for another customer. She said we are not allowed to take them. So I just went to the first person I saw in the store that didn't have a coupon and gave them to her. My store manager is a real pill. 

The one thing I can say she will do is hold things and she will allow items to be held. She is nice about that. 




Spookywolf said:


> I'm relieved to hear that it's not just me this has been happening to. My girlfriend gets the plastic credit card type coupons in the mail all the time, and YC has stopped sending to me entirely. I even called customer service once about this. They sent some to me in an envelope after I called, but I never got them again after that, and I've signed up for the emails, etc., multiple times. I also don't get the catalogs until long after the fact, and for the Boneys, they would have been long gone by the time they mail it to me. I do get the email coupons from time to time, so hopefully they'll be sending one out soon that I can print out a few times. I plan on going to my store this weekend to see if I can get the flyer, though I don't really have anything to purchase just yet (trying to save my cash for the big BB release) Maybe I'll just stop in for a votive or something.


----------



## blackcrumpets

ninababy100109 said:


> I really think it's just that the different managers, district managers, etc. in the chain of command have their signals crossed. I work in Boston and went to the Faneuil Hall location where they gave me not only one but multiple fliers. They do not know me there. Today I went to the Burlington Mall location near where I live. The manager and i have been on a first-name basis for 3 yrs now. She isis super nice and has always been great to me and my family. In fact, I bought some gifts and she gave me the 15 off 35 even tho I didn't have the coupon. Hell, i didnt even know there was a coupon. When I asked about the fliers, she said she was under strict orders not to start giving them out until next Monday. She also stated that they usually get the merchandise for the preview party (bonies, etc.) about 2 to 3 weeks in advance. But this year YC is holding back on sending the merch to the retail locations until a lil less than a week in advance of the party. Apparently they are very concerned about leaked images, etc. It could all be a bunch of bull. But it certainly makes things more intriguing, and Frankly...I'm excited!! Who knows, we may need to rethink everything we think we know about what's coming. I mean aside from Frank and his Bride, what do we really know for sure? Pretty much nothing. I hate it and love it at the same time!!


Hmm, our corporate wide newsletter that we get every day told us to start handing them out on July 8th. Honestly, most regional and district managers do different things. I know our DM is very strict when it comes to coupons, even though the company policy is that we can use up to three times the same coupon, our DM and RM kind of frown upon that. So maybe they are getting the heat from their DM/RM, which would be understandable.

I also think it might depend on the district as well.



wednesdayaddams said:


> I received a YC catalog today but with no coupon. Generally around Boney time I just google YC coupon code and someone will have posted it. I do get YC coupon codes via email, but have not received any in a long, long time. I do get their promo emails at least once a week so I know I'm still on the mailing list.
> 
> My regional store manager will not allow anyone to use more than one coupon. Period. You don't get a catalog on Boney day, period. No matter how much you spend. I had some extra coupons last year and asked the clerk if I could leave them there for another customer. She said we are not allowed to take them. So I just went to the first person I saw in the store that didn't have a coupon and gave them to her. My store manager is a real pill.
> 
> The one thing I can say she will do is hold things and she will allow items to be held. She is nice about that.


The coupon thing is tricky to be honest. Store wide policy is that they can use the same coupon up to three times, but I know that most managers and district managers frown upon that. My DM is very strict when it comes to that, but I usually tend to let it slide once in a while, especially if the guest is a regular/insanely nice, and they look like or are going to buy a bunch of stuff from us. 

I would rather tell them about the 3x policy instead of losing out on a potentially awesome sale.


----------



## maxthedog

The coupon code for 15 off 35 for online is CRM307K...expires Aug 4, 2013


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks crumpets. honestly all that happens in my case is that since the manager will only let you use one coupon per day, that i buy pretty much everything online in separate increments. 

i know the salespeople have quotas and it sucks for them, but if it's policy to let someone make 3 separate purchases and they won't let me do it, well, then i will buy online. 

i like to go to the store and will almost always buy something that i might have wanted to see in person first (never something that is in danger of selling out, though) but when you feel like people at the store are rude (the mgr, not the rest of the staff) it's hard to really feel welcome there.




blackcrumpets said:


> Hmm, our corporate wide newsletter that we get every day told us to start handing them out on July 8th. Honestly, most regional and district managers do different things. I know our DM is very strict when it comes to coupons, even though the company policy is that we can use up to three times the same coupon, our DM and RM kind of frown upon that. So maybe they are getting the heat from their DM/RM, which would be understandable.
> 
> I also think it might depend on the district as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The coupon thing is tricky to be honest. Store wide policy is that they can use the same coupon up to three times, but I know that most managers and district managers frown upon that. My DM is very strict when it comes to that, but I usually tend to let it slide once in a while, especially if the guest is a regular/insanely nice, and they look like or are going to buy a bunch of stuff from us.
> 
> I would rather tell them about the 3x policy instead of losing out on a potentially awesome sale.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

blackcrumpets said:


> I know our DM is very strict when it comes to coupons, even though the company policy is that we can use up to three times the same coupon, our DM and RM kind of frown upon that. So maybe they are getting the heat from their DM/RM, which would be understandable.


Well, this reminds me of when my old econ professor used to ask, "Who's to gain?'" when we'd be analyzing econ situations and business decisions. It sounds to me like the district managers and regional managers choose to ignore company policy is because it falls in their favor to ignore it. They all want their district/region to have the best sales, to make them look like they're doing a better job, so it's best to limit customers' coupon usage. Using coupons just limits sales figures. To a DM/RM, multiple coupons= lost revenue. This has been your daily econ PSA. LOL! However, it is unwise for them to think this way, because without coupons, most of us wouldn't buy nearly as much. Those that are savvy would realize this and promote coupon usage! Plus it's just good customer relations to have a unified, consistent coupon policy. This garbage with some stores doing this and some doing that just makes YC look disorganized and shady. Bad PR.


----------



## ninababy100109

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Well, this reminds me of when my old econ professor used to ask, "Who's to gain?'" when we'd be analyzing econ situations and business decisions. It sounds to me like the district managers and regional managers choose to ignore company policy is because it falls in their favor to ignore it. They all want their district/region to have the best sales, to make them look like they're doing a better job, so it's best to limit customers' coupon usage. Using coupons just limits sales figures. To a DM/RM, multiple coupons= lost revenue. This has been your daily econ PSA. LOL! However, it is unwise for them to think this way, because without coupons, most of us wouldn't buy nearly as much. Those that are savvy would realize this and promote coupon usage! Plus it's just good customer relations to have a unified, consistent coupon policy. This garbage with some stores doing this and some doing that just makes YC look disorganized and shady. Bad PR.


I must agree with you here. It def seems a bit disorganized. I mean we are talking about a freakin flier here! A coupon for lords sake! You have them in the store, just give them out already. I will say, the fact that even the dam coupon/flier is hard to come by does make it all the more intriguing. I mean what good would release day be without the anticipation and all that goes with it?! But this coupon/flier thing is a lil ridiculous. Just give us a flier. Give us a catalog. Give us a coupon. And then let us use them. I mean the more coupons we use, the more we are buying right? What is the problem here? Do i have to gather up all my costumes from the past 8 years and come back to YC dressed as a diff character every 15 min in order to use all my coupons? Gimme a break. They should do a tiered coupon thing. Like say 10 off 50, 25 off 100, 50 off 150, 100 off 300. Give us incentive to buy more, and reward people like us who buy everything. Everyone's happy. We get good savings without having to strategically plan coupon usage like it was some type of military operation, and YC makes lots of money. Good right? Why hasn't anyone thought of this yet?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

agreed. the flyer thing is pretty stupid. why print them if you don't give them out? they act like they're made of gold for heaven's sake. why alienate the people who are coming in droves to buy your overpriced candle holders?




ninababy100109 said:


> I must agree with you here. It def seems a bit disorganized. I mean we are talking about a freakin flier here! A coupon for lords sake! You have them in the store, just give them out already. I will say, the fact that even the dam coupon/flier is hard to come by does make it all the more intriguing. I mean what good would release day be without the anticipation and all that goes with it?! But this coupon/flier thing is a lil ridiculous. Just give us a flier. Give us a catalog. Give us a coupon. And then let us use them. I mean the more coupons we use, the more we are buying right? What is the problem here? Do i have to gather up all my costumes from the past 8 years and come back to YC dressed as a diff character every 15 min in order to use all my coupons? Gimme a break. They should do a tiered coupon thing. Like say 10 off 50, 25 off 100, 50 off 150, 100 off 300. Give us incentive to buy more, and reward people like us who buy everything. Everyone's happy. We get good savings without having to strategically plan coupon usage like it was some type of military operation, and YC makes lots of money. Good right? Why hasn't anyone thought of this yet?


----------



## blackcrumpets

I've worked at YC for two years and it's always been a hot mess. I remember last year they sent an e-mail to stores saying that we might not even get the Halloween stuff for the Halloween party! My manager was like, "Umm...". Luckily, we got it a week before the preview party.

Despite Yankee Candle being disorganized and sometimes a pain in the butt to deal with, I do love working for a store that really tries to go all out for Halloween, and in August of all things! Plus I love that my manager gives me complete control on the preview party. I spend months figuring out what we are going to do for the next preview party.


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> agreed. the flyer thing is pretty stupid. why print them if you don't give them out? they act like they're made of gold for heaven's sake. why alienate the people who are coming in droves to buy your overpriced candle holders?


True true Wednesday. And I'll tell u why they do it. Because they know we'll pay regardless, for the boney bunch at least. I'd like to think that greed isn't a part of it. I mean I would never begrudge a company trying to make money. That us the point after all. And like I said, I personally love the manager and employees at the YC I shop at. But these stories I hear about limits on catalogs, fliers, coupons, etc...Come on now...Be reasonable....


----------



## ninababy100109

blackcrumpets said:


> I've worked at YC for two years and it's always been a hot mess. I remember last year they sent an e-mail to stores saying that we might not even get the Halloween stuff for the Halloween party! My manager was like, "Umm...". Luckily, we got it a week before the preview party.
> 
> Despite Yankee Candle being disorganized and sometimes a pain in the butt to deal with, I do love working for a store that really tries to go all out for Halloween, and in August of all things! Plus I love that my manager gives me complete control on the preview party. I spend months figuring out what we are going to do for the next preview party.


Crumpets -

It's great to know there are people like you, like us "on the inside." Ha! Just never reveal you're true identity! The slogan is a "passion for fragrance" right? Well YC needs more employees like u who understand our passion for the Boney Bunch/Halloween... Keep the insight and great inside info comin...

Thanks


----------



## Spookywolf

For those lucky enough to already have the flyer in their boney little fingers , can someone check to see if you can use that online as well? I'm trying to plan--as best I can with the limited info we have right now--how best to group my purchases. The pieces I think I will be devastated not to have, will be bought online beforehand, so I'm guaranteed to get them. (The crowds at my store last year were pretty cut-throat about snatching up certain pieces before some of us could even get close enough to see them.) The rest I'll be dividing up at the store (as I'm sure most of you do as well.) Last year, with the limited coupon scare, I ended up dragging my poor son to the store with me for the preview party so he could purchase some of my Boneys for me with an extra coupon. Turns out my store was allowing people to group their items into separate orders with a coupon for each. I really hope they do that again! But, being able to use that $20 off coupon online would sure help, especially w/shipping added on.


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> @Spookywolf..
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. The only one I could think of was the "Rest in Pieces" with the gravestone. I highly doubt it's the 2008 Gravedigger. I also picked up a few of the coupons/flyers yesterday for the 20 off 45. Also have a 15 off 35 if anybody needs a code for that, expires Aug 4. I can post it when I'm home later.


If it's the 2008 gravedigger, I'm SOOO all over that! LOL! But, I didn't get the "rest in pieces" either, despite the fact that I did pick it up and then put it back down in the store (geez, how many time have I regretted THAT!) so I'll buy that version too. Either way...happy, happy! And thanks so much for posting that coupon code here. Mucho appreciated!


----------



## maxthedog

Spookywolf said:


> For those lucky enough to already have the flyer in their boney little fingers , can someone check to see if you can use that online as well? I'm trying to plan--as best I can with the limited info we have right now--how best to group my purchases. The pieces I think I will be devastated not to have, will be bought online beforehand, so I'm guaranteed to get them. (The crowds at my store last year were pretty cut-throat about snatching up certain pieces before some of us could even get close enough to see them.) The rest I'll be dividing up at the store (as I'm sure most of you do as well.) Last year, with the limited coupon scare, I ended up dragging my poor son to the store with me for the preview party so he could purchase some of my Boneys for me with an extra coupon. Turns out my store was allowing people to group their items into separate orders with a coupon for each. I really hope they do that again! But, being able to use that $20 off coupon online would sure help, especially w/shipping added on.




The 20 off 45 coupon code for online is HBB13...taken from the Preview Flyer


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> I would sign up for YC email list, even if you already have. And sign up multiple times using multiple email addresses. Use the email coupon, the flier coupon, and if you have a smart phone use that too when u go to the store - just to differentiate them all. And if your store won't let u use multiple coupons at once, then keep going back. Even if you have to go back every 15 minutes. Or take a couple of people with u who can purchase for u with coupons. But I wouldn't worry too much. I think they'll be plenty of coupons to go around. Whether from YC fliers, catalogs, emails, links from outside sources (like here), or sites like retailmenot.com, groupon.com, etc....


ninababy109100, our store limits coupons to one of each coupon per person per day, so am going to recruit family and friends to help, both in getting coupons and in making purchases the day of the party. I prefer supporting the store to ordering online, but if push comes to shove, I'll do that too!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I still have not seen any of my regular store employees at Yankee Candle since they moved into a much smaller space at the mall. Every time I try to walk inside the lady seems to have an attitude (since I'm a guy maybe) with me or picks up a random candle off the shelves and try to make a hard sale. I DO NOT want to smell your bacon candle, it makes me wanna throw up. I don't care if it's a man candle. lol
I did ask about the preview party and all I get is "there is already a waiting list for that, they get first pick" What does that mean??? Bring back my regular friendly employees who I have dealt with for the last five years. I will be buying some Boney's online but I do love the preview party each year. It just seems like a whole new store since it moved. Oh yeah, I did not get a flyer. They have no clue what I am talking about either. I did however get a catalog in the mall today. No coupon though. I guess this year will be just as secretive as last year.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Every time I try to walk inside the lady seems to have an attitude (since I'm a guy maybe) with me or picks up a random candle off the shelves and try to make a hard sale. I DO NOT want to smell your bacon candle, it makes me wanna throw up. I don't care if it's a man candle. lol


 Don't you hate when they push stuff..and of all their scents!The Bacon one!Ugh! I would have been petrified! 

I'm excited for this year since it's my second for collecting the Boney's!I'm hoping to make it to the Williamsburg Flagship Store for the preview party.They had tons of Baby Carriages left in late august.unfortunately they had no skeleton jar clingers I was able to use my smartphone coupon and a print out coupon between me and my husband there.at another store my phone had no reception and the cashier was nice enough to go look for the coupon in the back but came out empty handed. This made me keep coupons stuffed in my purse..just in case.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> ninababy109100, our store limits coupons to one of each coupon per person per day, so am going to recruit family and friends to help, both in getting coupons and in making purchases the day of the party. I prefer supporting the store to ordering online, but if push comes to shove, I'll do that too!
> 
> Lisa



Lisa-

I hear you on that. Take the whole clan with you, if necessary...ha! But it is crazy that we have to do things like this. Their should be more of an incentive to spend more, and more of a reward for people like us that do spend more. For instance: If there is a 20 off 45 coupon and it is limited to one per person, is it not unfair that someone who buys $45 worth of merchandise gets a bigger discount than people like us who buy upwards of $300 worth? So, in order to get the same discount, we have to manipulate the system and split orders into groups of $45. Which makes things confusing/cumbersome and frustrating for both the consumer and the salespeople. A tiered coupon would solve this problem. The 20 off 45 is close to a 45% discount, which is a fabulous discount. But if they're not gonna let us use more than one, then what good is it for those of us that spend so much money? I know other stores that do, for instance, 10 off 50 (20%), 25 off 100 (25%), 50 off 150 (33%), etc. This makes sense. Again, it's incentive to spend more and reward for buying more. Customer loyalty, one might even say. Of course, if they are gonna let us use multiple coupons then fine - I'll take that 45% discount all day every day...even if it is a pain in the butt to split and group orders. 
In fact, now that I think of it, they should come up with a better way of tracking their customers and their customers' spending habits. Maybe a reward card program or something like that. And then use this database to reward your most loyal customers...just like pretty much every other store does. Very simple. So when July rolls around, send out a mailing to all your loyal customers announcing the ppreview party with a nice little sneek peek. Each person gets a different coupon based on their spending habits, with 45% off entire purchase being the top prize. People like us who are so loyal to the brand shouldn't even have to go the store for a coupon/flier. They should be grateful that we come back every year and give us incentive to continue to do so. It just is beginning to feel to me like they are targeting the demographic that does not spend money in their store and taking us for granted...


----------



## Halloeve55

Ninababy:I agree! That's why I risked buying in spurts just to save money depending on the coupons I had.it would be nice to spend it all at once and still save lots!


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> Ninababy:I agree! That's why I risked buying in spurts just to save money depending on the coupons I had.it would be nice to spend it all at once and still save lots!



Wouldn't it just make things so much easier to plan and enjoy?! And i know it would certainly make me feel appreciated as a loyal customer...


----------



## Halloeve55

Oh yes! The rewards system would be awesome!


----------



## blackcrumpets

The pushing of certain candles, specifically our new ones all trickles up to corporate and their "secret shops". We get one a quarter, and we never know when the person is coming in. We have what is called ASAP, and every single customer that walks through our doors has to be greeted, which is 100% understandable, but after that we have to basically follow them around the stores, asking what their favourite scent is, if they want any accessories, what would go well with other scents. It's a major push to sell other merch, which I think is a little much. 

The kicker here, is if we score a 90 or lower we fail and the manager on duty gets written up, even if they weren't specifically the ones that failed the shop. I really apologize for our pushiness. I'm pretty sure everyone that works at YC hates that we have to be on customers like flies on food.

As for the waiting list thing. Hmm, that sounds like that store is already planning on holding things for customers, or themselves, which is insanely against YC policy. You may, as a customer, want to check into that. Go to the store, ask them more about this waiting list, and contact corporate about it. Despite corporate and their stupidity sometimes, they will get down to the bottom of that. Absolutely no stores are supposed to put anything on hold for anyone, even really good guests. Last year we had a stampede of people run to the skeleton jar clingers. It was a sight to see tbh.


----------



## myerman82

I completely understand about the store policies and the "secret shops". I really didn't think too much into what she said about the list because I hear that every year. They get everyone who comes in to add their info to the preview party list and only a handful ever show up when the store opens. I guess she figured that there were already enough people on the list and not enough stock, or something. Last year was the first year there really was a "line" outside the store waiting for the store to open. Usually we get along well and share our stories and which Boney's we are going to get. I do bring pictures of my collection on my phone to show anyone who is interested in seeing them. Usually the first time collectors are impressed. Last year I heard someone in line whisper that there were scalpers first in line and how unfair it was. LOL After showing her that I was a collector too and not someone waiting to buy out the store she felt bad for saying that. Now I bump into her and her mother at the mall every so often and we talk Halloween and Boney Bunch.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

blackcrumpets said:


> The pushing of certain candles, specifically our new ones all trickles up to corporate and their "secret shops". We get one a quarter, and we never know when the person is coming in. We have what is called ASAP, and every single customer that walks through our doors has to be greeted, which is 100% understandable, but after that we have to basically follow them around the stores, asking what their favourite scent is, if they want any accessories, what would go well with other scents. It's a major push to sell other merch, which I think is a little much.
> 
> The kicker here, is if we score a 90 or lower we fail and the manager on duty gets written up, even if they weren't specifically the ones that failed the shop. I really apologize for our pushiness. I'm pretty sure everyone that works at YC hates that we have to be on customers like flies on food.


Oh my, this makes me so sad that this behavior is policy! I absolutely hate it, and that's why I almost never go in if I see an empty store because I know I'll be ambushed mercilessly. I'm a person that hates "help" when shopping in any store. Greet me, then leave me the heck alone LOL. Or don't greet me, I could care less! If I need help, I'll ask! It's not just a YC thing, most retail is like this, but YC is the worst. But I get it, you have to. That's why i try super hard not not seem as annoyed as I really feel. I've been there on the other end when I worked for Sears in my college days. The things they made us push on the customers was abysmal. Why are companies so dumb!?!?


----------



## myerman82

This is why I hate going into any mall store really. They bother you to death about purchasing something. You can't even ask a question without really getting a honest answer. For example, Yankee Candle just knew I would love the Bacon candle. Enough said!!!! 
This reminds me of when I joined a gym a few years ago. I was excited to start working out again and the personal trainer showed me around. Then he signed me up and told me about a free fitness test and a consultation with their nutritionist and even threw in a free personal training session. Do you see where this is going. Turns out they did the hard sale on vitamins and protein shakes and would not accept no. It was to a point where she go extremely rude and told me we were done, to please leave. Then I went to the free training session and I was again given the hard sale on buying more time. I was even told to just put it on my credit card and pay it off later. Every time I went to the gym the trainer would not stop bothering me about signing up for personal training time. It got so bad that I actually had to plan my workouts during the time he wasn't there. Pretty sad huh. After my year was up I never joined a gym again. I don't even plan on checking out any new gyms because of this. I workout at home now. Sorry to go off subject but this is how I feel going into Yankee Candle during their off season. Don't chase me around the store with a random candle and don't try selling me car scents to "hold me over" lol


----------



## ninababy100109

I always try to put myself in the other person's shoes when analyzing a situation. And I do understand why the company wants to push candles and certain scents, and why the employees do what they do - what they are told. To be honest, they rarely bother me. But then again they know me well - I am certainly no "secret shop." I also understand the simple economics of the situation - supply and demand. The Boney Bunch will sell themselves. No hard push necessary. The other products and candles - not so much. The targeting, via coupons, of those who don't freely spend money in YC would also make sense. Those of us who buy at the store often and spend lots, will continue to come back regardless. But there needs to be some show of loyalty by the company. Some sort of "thank you" for those of us who do visit often and buy a lot. And the preview party is the perfect occasion for the company to show such a sign of gratitude. We should not have to beg for a flier, coupon, or catalog. They should know their loyal base and take the opportunity to target us as a demographic. Personalized invitations with coupon, etc. would be a nice touch...much like some other stores do private showings for their loyal customers. I'm not saying the preview party should be banned to anyone who isn't a collector or who doesn't spend tons of money. By no means should this be the case. But recognizing those of us who are so passionate about it, with a simple exclusive mailing, would be a nice touch. And tracking us would not be hard. Almost every store tracks their customers via sales in one way or another nowadays - whether by rewards program or some other measure. YC does ask for a phone # and/or email every time a customer makes a purchase, do they not? All I'm saying is - again - it really stinks that with all the time and money we put into Yankees Boney Bunch/Halloween accessories, it sure stinks that we have to go to the store, buy something, and then beg for a flier. No loyalty in that.


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Lisa- ...they should come up with a better way of tracking their customers and their customers' spending habits. Maybe a reward card program or something like that. And then use this database to reward your most loyal customers...just like pretty much every other store does. Very simple. So when July rolls around, send out a mailing to all your loyal customers announcing the ppreview party with a nice little sneek peek. Each person gets a different coupon based on their spending habits, with 45% off entire purchase being the top prize. People like us who are so loyal to the brand shouldn't even have to go the store for a coupon/flier. They should be grateful that we come back every year and give us incentive to continue to do so. It just is beginning to feel to me like they are targeting the demographic that does not spend money in their store and taking us for granted...


I have mixed views of rewards programs. 

Coming up this weekend is Hallmark's Keepsake Ornament Premiere. To get a $10 Crown Rewards certificate, I have to buy 15 ornaments. If I buy the same 15 ornaments later, I'll only receive a $5 Crown Rewards certificate. This is all fine, though I have so many Christmas ornaments now, this may be the year I stop collecting them. Eventually, I'll feel the same way about Yankee Candle's Halloween items. But not this year! 

Yankee Candle's inconsistant coupon policies wear me out. This year, I've decided to accept what is and plan accordingly. However, this will create a new challenge...getting my friend and son out of bed...[giggle]... 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I think "secret shoppers" are helpful in that they keep good employees on their toes, but when a good store gets a bad write up, everybody feels bad. Problematic stores, on the other hand, don't seem to be influenced at all. They don't like most of their customers to begin with, and when they do get a bad write up, they just like their customers that much less. It's been my experience that stores with strong performance records don't always provide good customer service, rather they're located well. 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

I have to add, that the fact that Yankee has stopped sending me the plastic coupons in the mail, has adversely affected my regular shopping in their stores. So if their goal was to entice only the "infrequent" shoppers with the extra coupons because their regular customers will come back regardless, then they've failed miserably with me. I use to go in the stores all the time throughout the year, especially when they had the buy one-get one coupons out. Since they've stopped sending me the "good" coupons, I don't go nearly as much as I use to. As Lisa mentioned earlier, I not only bought Boneys last year during Halloween. I also picked up quite a few of the black cat items, and the misc Halloween items like those cute glass jack-o-lanterns on the black metal stand. I spent a ton on Halloween last year and made many trips back to the store, each time with a coupon. A lot of this was my Boney Bunch addiction at work, since I'd go home and think, Gee, I wish I'd bought that piece too!...then back I'd go. Sick, right? LOL! But without the coupons, I wouldn't have bought nearly as much as I did, and definitely wouldn't have gone back for those extra "impulse" buys. As expensive as their stuff's getting (large jars nearly $30) I've had to make a strict policy of "no coupon, no purchase." Bottom line for me.


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> I have to add, that the fact that Yankee has stopped sending me the plastic coupons in the mail, has adversely affected my regular shopping in their stores. So if their goal was to entice only the "infrequent" shoppers with the extra coupons because their regular customers will come back regardless, then they've failed miserably with me. I use to go in the stores all the time throughout the year, especially when they had the buy one-get one coupons out. Since they've stopped sending me the "good" coupons, I don't go nearly as much as I use to. As Lisa mentioned earlier, I not only bought Boneys last year during Halloween. I also picked up quite a few of the black cat items, and the misc Halloween items like those cute glass jack-o-lanterns on the black metal stand. I spent a ton on Halloween last year and made many trips back to the store, each time with a coupon. A lot of this was my Boney Bunch addiction at work, since I'd go home and think, Gee, I wish I'd bought that piece too!...then back I'd go. Sick, right? LOL!  But without the coupons, I wouldn't have bought nearly as much as I did, and definitely wouldn't have gone back for those extra "impulse" buys. As expensive as their stuff's getting (large jars nearly $30) I've had to make a strict policy of "no coupon, no purchase." Bottom line for me.



Absolutely agree! I would never make a purchase in that store without a coupon. Ever. I just cannot imagine justifying $30 on a candle, or anything else in there for that matter. That said, their coupons are always great. And they usually bring the cost down from ridiculous to a bargain. My problem - like you Spookywolf - is that they do not seem to be sending me them anymore. Well, at least not as often, and not the good ones. I always end up having to go look for them online...or get them from a friend...a friend who isn't using it because they never shop at YC!! I can't make sense of it.


----------



## ninababy100109

And what do you know - somebody has just posted the 2013 Preview Party flier on eBay! Starting bid $0.99. And yes - someone has already bid on it! Is this really what it has come to?!!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I woke up this morning to a yankee email w a coupon for 20.00 off 45 and its valid through Aug 4th.


----------



## Spookywolf

Nina, I had to see it for myself. Good grief, I can't believe somebody's posted the 2013 coupon flyer on Ebay!! The activity over there has really picked up since I started checking a few months ago, double the amount of listings. Wouldn't be surprised if they post before we even get to see pics of the new stuff! 

Skulls & Sprinkles - I looked at my email this morning, but nothing from YC yet. My last email was a final days notice for the clearance sale. If they don't send me that $20 off coupon, I'm not gonna be a happy camper.


----------



## myerman82

I received the 20 off 45 coupon in my email today. It ends on the 4th. Everyone should check their email.


----------



## RCIAG

myerman82 said:


> I received the 20 off 45 coupon in my email today. It ends on the 4th. Everyone should check their email.


I got that today too.


----------



## Serpentia

grandma lise said:


> I think "secret shoppers" are helpful in that they keep good employees on their toes, but when a good store gets a bad write up, everybody feels bad.


I don't think things like secret shoppers are at all helpful, because being followed around and harassed while shopping makes me do one thing: stay home. 

Every few weeks my mother and I brunch at the local Cracker Barrel, and if we look through their gift shop at all after we eat, we have an employee on us like strawberry preserves on a PB & J sandwich: it gets sooooooo annoying. I understand this is a thing management is forcing them to do, but it makes it no more pleasant. 

Stores should be striving to make shopping a fun experience, not harass their customers into shopping online. Come to think of it, that's where I buy all my YC stuff: online.


----------



## Kitty

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=155687471&spReportId=MTU1Njg3NDcxS0

Hope this helps.


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> And what do you know - somebody has just posted the 2013 Preview Party on eBay! Starting bid $0.99. And yes - someone has already bid on it! Is this really what it has come to?!!


[Giggle]...

I'll say this for her...she has some really cute fall and Halloween pieces listed too...

After thinking about it, I think people are bidding on the flier to get the $20 coupon. They likely live close enough to a Yankee Candle store to attend the Halloween Preview Party, but, sadly, not close enough to pick up a flier. My closest Yankee Candle store was 75 miles away until Christmas 2010. Now I've got one two miles from my home. Before the Boney Bunch, I'd never set foot in a Yankee Candle store. 

Let's just say opening a store here has been good for... Yankee Candle! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Serpentia, after thinking about this more, I don't think Secret Shoppers improve sales or customer service either. I believe sales has more to do with location and sales associate's genuine desire to get to know their customer's needs and wants. And you don't need to follow me around to do that, just greet me and be available and receptive to my inquiries. 

It's really hard for me to make decisions when sales associates are continually interrupting my thought process. Sometimes I have to leave the store, finish thinking about it, then go back the next day to make my purchases! 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Well - it's July 11th and we still have very little in the way of concrete info about what's coming. Still no sneek peeks from YC via Facebook or any other media. And no leaked pics or anything else. Aside from Frank and his Bride we have pretty much nothing (the rumored list notwithstanding). I feel like we had more info at this time last year. It just feels like radio silence. Like the quiet before the storm. Hate it and love it! So excited!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, call me skip. Checked my email tonight and still no coupon. I'm not feelin' the love here, Yankee!  LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh, almost forgot! I did get a call on my answering machine from my Yankee store manager today. This isn't Boney related (bummer) but they are having a party this Saturday for the introduction of their relaxation candles and fragrances. My store is giving away a large candle every hour on the hour throughout the day. I would think other stores are promoting this too. FYI for anyone interested.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Well, call me skip. Checked my email tonight and still no coupon. I'm not feelin' the love here, Yankee!  LOL!


Spookywolf, I don't get all the YC emails either. That said, Kitty posted the new coupon for everyone today. If you click on the image you can even PRINT the coupon!

Thanks Kitty!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I don't get all the YC emails either. That said, Kitty posted the new coupon for everyone today. If you click on the image you can even PRINT the coupon!
> 
> Thanks Kitty!
> 
> Lisa


Yes, mucho thanks to Kitty!! If it wasn't for people like you sharing the joy, I'd be very poor indeed, come Aug 3rd.  I just get my feelings all hurt from the big snub from YC, LOL! But, I'll still buy my Boneys this year with all my "hi-jacked" coupons!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

ninababy100109 said:


> Well - it's July 11th and we still have very little in the way of concrete info about what's coming. Still no sneek peeks from YC via Facebook or any other media. And no leaked pics or anything else. Aside from Frank and his Bride we have pretty much nothing (the rumored list notwithstanding). I feel like we had more info at this time last year. It just feels like radio silence. Like the quiet before the storm. Hate it and love it! So excited!


I have to admit, I'm a little cheesed at this! I feel like YC is kind of stiffing us. They know how badly we want info, yet are choosing to promote the new relaxation line instead. Seriously?! Ok sure, that's a nice line, but in the face of Boneys in T minus 3 weeks, who cares?! LOL. 

I actually had a freaking Boney dream last night!!! I dreamed that part of the line was in normal Boney style, but the other part was not at all normal. It was almost like the little figures you see of Christmas Town sort of characters, like carolers and such. There was a Boney family that just looked like normal people! I remember freaking out and hating them, and was in shock because other collectors were buying them just because they were a technical part of the Boney line.


----------



## grandma lise

We officially recieved our first sneak peak on Monday with the Halloween Preview Party flier and coupon, at least those of us whose YC stores handed them out! But, for me at least, it's NEVER enough!

This weekend is Hallmark's Keepsake Ornament Premiere Weekend (July 13 & 14). For those of you who collect Halloween ornaments, here they are... http://www.hallmark.com/search/?searchTerm=halloween ornaments (Note: The Waiting for the Great Pumpkin ornament won't be available until September. It's one of 12 ornaments that will release monthly beginning tomorrow.) 

This year's battery-operated, Halloween ornament, Stand-Up Skeleton! is my favorite! If you drop by Hallmark tomorrow, be sure to find it and push it's button. The eyes light up as it tells Halloween jokes! 

All five Halloween ornaments have one unique feature...moving wings, glowing eyes, a flying witch within an ornament, pull string action, or the above mentioned Magic features... Looking forward to playing with them. I've noticed people talking about The Madame Alexander/Wizard of Oz Club Exclusive ornament here on this forum - (click on link and scroll down)... http://www.hallmark.com/keepsake-ornament-club/ If anyone wants it, as a club member, I can buy ONE, but only if there are any left tomorrow morning, and make it available to someone here for $24.95 plus sales tax and shipping. (I collect Wizard of Oz, but not Madame Alexander ornaments). 

I saw on another thread here on the forum that Pottery Barn has their Halloween items online... http://www.potterybarn.com/search/r...=best&type-ahead-viewset=ecom&words=halloween There's a few items there that I'm interested in too!

BoNeYbRiT715, I also dream about the Boney Bunch this time of year! I'm a bit anxious about changes to the collection. I like the Frankenstein and Bride piece but not sure how it fits in with the collection. I was hoping, hoping at least some of the prototypes we saw briefly on Ebay a while back would go into production. So far, we're only reasonably certain about the race car.

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

I received the $20 off coupon Thursday through my husband's email..I unsubscribed myself a while back through my email..I was getting too many emails from Yankee..it was overwhelming.. I'm excited for the train..hoping its the size of the submarine!..or bigger


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> This weekend is Hallmark's Keepsake Ornament Premiere Weekend (July 13 & 14). For those of you who collect Halloween ornaments, here they are... http://www.hallmark.com/search/?searchTerm=halloween ornaments (Note: The Waiting for the Great Pumpkin ornament won't be available until September. It's one of 12 ornaments that will release monthly beginning tomorrow.)
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa


I think you may have helped me start another collection! They are awesome..I've been wanting to start a Halloween Tree for my living room


----------



## awokennightmare

Thanks for all the info everyone! Waiting patiently to see what is available this year!


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> I think you may have helped me start another collection! They are awesome..I've been wanting to start a Halloween Tree for my living room


Halloweve55, I hope you do. I'd love to see pictures of your Halloween tree!

I've collected Hallmark ornaments for 30+ years but only became interested in their Halloween ornaments after I started collecting Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch and other Halloween items, though I've always decorated at Halloween. 

For the last three years, I've been back collecting them and am going to put up my FIRST Halloween tree this year. I got two black trees, and lots of glass balls and garland last year in preparation. I also have the black tree that Yankee Candle sold in stores in 2011.

This Hallmark ornament from 2004, Old Ned, The Musician, reminds me of the Boney Bunch... http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Hallma...480?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4f3ba30 

But there are lots of other whimsical Halloween ornaments too... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lmark+halloween+ornament&_pgn=2&_skc=48&rt=nc It will take a few more years to collect all the one's I want, but I have enough finally to do a tree. 

Anyone else finding fun Halloween items in stores while waiting for more sneak peaks from Yankee Candle? Is July to soon to begin decorating?

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Grandma lise:this is my mantel as of 4 days ago!with the preview party coming up I couldn't help myself.. I have no clue where to find a black tree though.the ornaments are nice.theres a shop in richmond(va)that caters to Halloween cute/elegant decor.their ornaments are wonderful.some pricey.ill definately have to take a picture to show.


----------



## grandma lise

Halloweve55, love your mantle. The flying witch and submarine are two of my favorites. Maybe I'll dig out some of my Halloween today too...[giggle]... I looked at black trees over two Halloween seasons on Ebay using the search "black halloween tree" before settling on two I liked. I just took a quick peek. Looks like the selection is much better this year. Is it just me or is decorating for Halloween becoming more popular?

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Thanks! I'll have to take a look!i hope decor outdoor wise takes up.over the years I've noticed less and less dressing up the yards


----------



## myerman82

I really hope that Halloween is becoming more popular again. Over the last 10 years I have seen a huge decrease in Halloween being offered at stores. It seems like last year everyone waited until mid-late September to put out Halloween and that was it. Thank gosh that Yankee Candle does still have a nice Halloween selection. HOWEVER, if you don't get what you want within the first week or so good luck on them restocking it. It seems that Yankee Candle does get a second shipment in on some stuff but the most popular stuff almost never hits the shelves again. I have witnessed "Last Call" sell out from every store near me on day one. I was upset because I was able to get him and when I got home I noticed that one of his fingers were chipped. I called every store within 50 miles of me and everyone was sold out. Maybe I will do a switch when I visit my sisters house during Halloween.  LOL (She does read this forum too)


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, that's so sad. My friend discovered a chip on one of my ghost rider pieces two years ago. Have no idea when or how it happened. I also recall Last Call selling out the morning of the party. I bought two but I think the glass votive holder is turned the wrong way on one. 

This year, I'm thinking about driving around town to see everyone's outdoor displays on Halloween, perhaps take pictures too. Depends on the weather. In the Pacific Northwest, the weather varies greatly. Sometimes it's cold and/or rainy. One year we had thunder and lightening, though that's very unusual. The weather here is different from the warm and breezy Halloween nights I enjoyed as a child growing up in the South.

If I had the space and the money, I'd definately decorate more than my porch for Halloween.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

I have some Christopher Radko Halloween & Shiny Brite ornaments that are really good quality. Ornaments are in original boxes & have a black tree, not displayed. Shipping maybe difficult. Willing to sell ALL together not in parts. I will have to take photos because my computer crashed. PM me if interested.


----------



## myerman82

It almost comes down to putting them up and not inspecting them because I know I'm going to find something wrong. It's hard the morning of the party because you want to get the best looking pieces but you really can't hog up everything while other shoppers are grabbing them. I always try to grab two and whichever is the best looking of the two is the one I will get. Last year there was a baby buggy with no face. I really do wish the quality was better overall. The workers always tell everyone that each piece is one of a kind. lol


----------



## Kriscourter

Really looking forward to halloween this year. Two years ago we were hit with a freak snow storm and some towns canceled due to down lines, trees etc. Then last year we had hurricane sandy and our town and pretty much all towns canceled halloween and rescheduled ( my youngest is two and hasn't had a full real halloween. Even though the first halloween with storm we drove by parents towns and walked around there since less damage Fingers crossed Mother Nature lets halloween happen


----------



## Shadowbat

I stopped in our YK today, as I was told a couple weeks back there was going to be a sign up list. For what I don't know but didn't want to take a chance on anything. Yeah, there's no list. They didn't even have any flyers or info yet other than the date and what they are "secretly planning".


----------



## boneybabe13

grandma lise said:


> Halloweve55, I hope you do. I'd love to see pictures of your Halloween tree!
> 
> I've collected Hallmark ornaments for 30+ years but only became interested in their Halloween ornaments after I started collecting Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch and other Halloween items, though I've always decorated at Halloween.
> 
> For the last three years, I've been back collecting them and am going to put up my FIRST Halloween tree this year. I got two black trees, and lots of glass balls and garland last year in preparation. I also have the black tree that Yankee Candle sold in stores in 2011.
> 
> This Hallmark ornament from 2004, Old Ned, The Musician, reminds me of the Boney Bunch... http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Hallma...480?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4f3ba30
> 
> But there are lots of other whimsical Halloween ornaments too... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lmark+halloween+ornament&_pgn=2&_skc=48&rt=nc It will take a few more years to collect all the one's I want, but I have enough finally to do a tree.
> 
> Anyone else finding fun Halloween items in stores while waiting for more sneak peaks from Yankee Candle? Is July to soon to begin decorating?
> 
> Lisa


I love Ned... totally just ordered one, thanks for sharing


----------



## ninababy100109

Kriscourter said:


> Really looking forward to halloween this year. Two years ago we were hit with a freak snow storm and some towns canceled due to down lines, trees etc. Then last year we had hurricane sandy and our town and pretty much all towns canceled halloween and rescheduled ( my youngest is two and hasn't had a full real halloween. Even though the first halloween with storm we drove by parents towns and walked around there since less damage Fingers crossed Mother Nature lets halloween happen


Kriss u must live near me. I'm about a half hour north of Boston, and over the past two years we had the same freak storms. Our town cancelled Halloween and rescheduled both times. It stunk. I do a nice graveyard scene with tons of pumpkins and other decor on my front lawn. Had to bring everything in - that I had meticulously set up weeks before - and do set up all over again the day of trick or treat. I barely enjoyed the night after all that work. Let's cross our fingers and hope for better weather this year.

I do agree that the interest in Halloween had declined. But it does seem to have picked up in my neighborhood. A lot of young families have moved in, and the decorations and trick or treating has really been a blast. But, just like any other holiday - besides Christmas that is - it just does not seem to last very long. That's why I love what Yankee has done with the Boney Bunch over the last years. And part of the reason why I love the collection so much - the hype and event and intrigue surrounding it. And the fact that we can get our Halloween fix in August. I also enjoy all the downers complaining about "Halloween decorations already?!" It's a given every year and I will enjoy seeing their sour faces when YC is decked out come Aug. 3rd.


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman82:I learned the hard way last year about waiting last minute to get the black cat tart warmer and I wanted the biggest tea light haunted house.i was mad.oh well.now I know to order what I want ASAP! 3 years ago I was one of 2 houses that had decorations up.it was sad.i wanted my son to enjoy looking at houses like I did when I was a kid.we took him to my sisters neighborhood where almost every house has decor up.i live out in the country now so its limited 'halloween sightseeing'


----------



## Kriscourter

Yep, I'm in nj. It was same thing with me, after hours and hours of decorating had to bring everything in and I have all blow molds and had to carry them all back in to store and let all the corn stalks, pumpkins etc fend for themselves. Only good thing was we already had planned a trip to disney for their halloween so at least got to do that, meanwhile barely thought we could go with all airports closed and the trip to airport 2 days after wasmt amy better. The rescheduled halloween was during our vacation 
I saw a big spurt in decorating outside maybe over 5 years ago well maybe ten. When the inflatable decoratios came out, it seemed then people "decorated" for halloween by putting one or a few up. Now I don't see too much, I was always in charge of my house as a kid starting at 5 years old id be out there decorating for halloween and giving my mom a list of supplies I needed, now here I am decorating my own house for my kids


----------



## Kriscourter

Yep, I'm in nj. It was same thing with me, after hours and hours of decorating had to bring everything in and I have all blow molds and had to carry them all back in to store and let all the corn stalks, pumpkins etc fend for themselves. Only good thing was we already had planned a trip to disney for their halloween so at least got to do that, meanwhile barely thought we could go with all airports closed and the trip to airport 2 days after wasmt amy better. The rescheduled halloween was during our vacation 
I saw a big spurt in decorating outside maybe over 5 years ago well maybe ten. When the inflatable decoratios came out, it seemed then people "decorated" for halloween by putting one or a few up. Now I don't see too much, I was always in charge of my house as a kid starting at 5 years old id be out there decorating for halloween and giving my mom a list of supplies I needed, now here I am decorating my own house for my kids 
Also if anyone lives in nj, there's a town Hackensack and every year this one block does it up for halloween. I mean really up. It's open I think for a week before halloween and they close the block off cause there's hundred of hundreds of people that visit it. It's hardcore, animatronics, themmed houses like the great pumpkin, etc. heard when and if people move onto that block the people knock on their door and let them know as a block they do this and to try hard to participate with everyone.


----------



## ninababy100109

Kriscourter said:


> Yep, I'm in nj. It was same thing with me, after hours and hours of decorating had to bring everything in and I have all blow molds and had to carry them all back in to store and let all the corn stalks, pumpkins etc fend for themselves. Only good thing was we already had planned a trip to disney for their halloween so at least got to do that, meanwhile barely thought we could go with all airports closed and the trip to airport 2 days after wasmt amy better. The rescheduled halloween was during our vacation
> I saw a big spurt in decorating outside maybe over 5 years ago well maybe ten. When the inflatable decoratios came out, it seemed then people "decorated" for halloween by putting one or a few up. Now I don't see too much, I was always in charge of my house as a kid starting at 5 years old id be out there decorating for halloween and giving my mom a list of supplies I needed, now here I am decorating my own house for my kids
> Also if anyone lives in nj, there's a town Hackensack and every year this one block does it up for halloween. I mean really up. It's open I think for a week before halloween and they close the block off cause there's hundred of hundreds of people that visit it. It's hardcore, animatronics, themmed houses like the great pumpkin, etc. heard when and if people move onto that block the people knock on their door and let them know as a block they do this and to try hard to participate with everyone.


Wow that really stinks. I was the same way when I was a kid...in charge of all the holiday decorating. My parents really made it special for me and let me go wild. Somewhere along the line I lost the spirit...until my baby girl was born. Now I have the spirit bigger and better than ever. The look on her face while we're decorating and when she sees the finished product is priceless. Makes everything so much more fun. And we live in a neighborhood with tons of lil kids now. They love and appreciate it so much. It really is something I truly look forward to...starting of course, with August, the preview party, and the bonies


----------



## Guest

Still too many long days ahead...I HATE going to YC online site right now. BEGONE flowery scents! Banish, fruity breezes!

GIVE ME FALL. And Halloween!


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> And part of the reason why I love the collection so much - the hype and event and intrigue surrounding it. And the fact that we can get our Halloween fix in August. I also enjoy all the downers complaining about "Halloween decorations already?!" It's a given every year and I will enjoy seeing their sour faces when YC is decked out come Aug. 3rd.


LOL!Downers they are!Half of them probably shop the Christmas items that hits Michael's Craft Store in JULY! hehe
I love the hype of the preview party!YAY BONEYS!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Looked at the hour info of the Williamsburg Flagship Store..on its page it has a 'Free Fragrance Spheres with $30 purchase' coupon..only valid at the Williamsburg & South Deerfield Stores for those of you who are close and it EXPIRES DEC 22.13! lol 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-store/williamsburg-events/t


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> Still too many long days ahead...I HATE going to YC online site right now. BEGONE flowery scents! Banish, fruity breezes!
> 
> GIVE ME FALL. And Halloween!


I so hear you hollow! I mean who are they fooling with this relaxing scentsations nonsense. Is anyone actually buying that stuff? They should just clear the shop - do the clearance sale till August 3rd or whatever. Prob make more $$ that way. Hell they'd prob make more $$ selling fliers for the preview party! Ha!


----------



## whynotgrl666

Can't wait to see what the collection is like


----------



## Kitty

When my sister & I were very young went trick or treating to our grandmother. We tried several times to enter her house but was told to stay outside. She gave us candy. We did not understand but went on our way trick or treating back home. My mother received a telephone cal from our grandmother why we did not com to her house. We said that we did but would not let us in. Grandmother was teased for a long time not knowing her own grandchildren.
Most grandmothers have a pet name but I guess that she did not hear it.

Years ago, In a town far far away, in a cu-de-sac inside another cu-de-sac a Halloween block party was formed. Houses & yards decorated to the nines, cotton candy machine, face painting booth, costume contests, games & pot luck foods appeared. Adults & kids gathered for pre-Halloween fun, good times were had by all.
And on Halloween night adults would anticipate the kids. The door bell rang, lights flicked, a witch opened the door where two started young girls stared. One girl said, "Happy Halloween". The other girl scolded her friend, "it's Trick or Treat, silly". The girls said , "We like your costume." The witch replied, "What costume & to try again" closing the door. The girls rang the bell bell & squealed, "Trick or Treat'! The door opened & candy appeared but no witch.
Kids arrived at the neighbors where a man dressed a werewolf explained, "Dip your hand to the bucket of blood"! 
This was my old neighborhood but kids grow up & families move away.


----------



## Halloeve55

I would have loved to come across a fun cul-de-sac like that when I was little!


----------



## Mae

Skimming through the BB eBay listings and there is one for the Bride and Groom Wedding Cake listed as a cake topper. Not sure what kind of wedding cake someone has, but I'm not sure I would eat it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mae said:


> Skimming through the BB eBay listings and there is one for the Bride and Groom Wedding Cake listed as a cake topper. Not sure what kind of wedding cake someone has, but I'm not sure I would eat it.


we didn't eat our cake topper and we had a corpse bride and victor topper that I made. It was adorable. (of course, our other cake was a dragon's playground...it was awesome, too!)


----------



## Mae

That sounds awesome! I'm just not sure I want to eat a cake capable of holding up one of the BB.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> Kriss u must live near me. I'm about a half hour north of Boston, and over the past two years we had the same freak storms. Our town cancelled Halloween and rescheduled both times. It stunk. I do a nice graveyard scene with tons of pumpkins and other decor on my front lawn. Had to bring everything in - that I had meticulously set up weeks before - and do set up all over again the day of trick or treat. I barely enjoyed the night after all that work. Let's cross our fingers and hope for better weather this year.
> 
> I do agree that the interest in Halloween had declined. But it does seem to have picked up in my neighborhood. A lot of young families have moved in, and the decorations and trick or treating has really been a blast. But, just like any other holiday - besides Christmas that is - it just does not seem to last very long. That's why I love what Yankee has done with the Boney Bunch over the last years. And part of the reason why I love the collection so much - the hype and event and intrigue surrounding it. And the fact that we can get our Halloween fix in August. I also enjoy all the downers complaining about "Halloween decorations already?!" It's a given every year and I will enjoy seeing their sour faces when YC is decked out come Aug. 3rd.


 ninababy, we are neighbors, too. we live close to Worcester.

Last year we went to Hawaii...that was dumb. It just wasn't Halloween. The year before was the snowstorm. I can hardly wait to see what happens THIS year.


----------



## witchy poo

I stopped in my Yankee today and the sweet lady gave me two coupons for $20 off a $45 purchase. She said they are only supposed to give out one with a purchase.


----------



## wetredrain

witchy poo said:


> I stopped in my Yankee today and the sweet lady gave me two coupons for $20 off a $45 purchase. She said they are only supposed to give out one with a purchase.


I got my $20 off $45 in my e-mail yesterday and today too  I always print a few extra to take with me and give them to people who did not think to bring them, or forgot.


----------



## Halloeve55

wetredrain said:


> I got my $20 off $45 in my e-mail yesterday and today too  I always print a few extra to take with me and give them to people who did not think to bring them, or forgot.


. In the coupon world we call those people who give extra coupons/or leave them on the product 'Coupon Fairies' I get stoked when I find one on something I need


----------



## ninababy100109

wickedwillingwench said:


> ninababy, we are neighbors, too. we live close to Worcester.
> 
> Last year we went to Hawaii...that was dumb. It just wasn't Halloween. The year before was the snowstorm. I can hardly wait to see what happens THIS year.


Oh that's great! We are in Billerica on the Bedford line, very close to the NH border. I really do hope we get decent weather for Halloween this year. At least no snowstorms or hurricanes, for lords sake! It just stinks putting all that time in decorating to have it ruined by the weather. I love to put my stuff out early tho - I'll take my chances...again...


----------



## grandma lise

Today was the Keepsake Ornament Premiere at Hallmark. I think I spent 4 hours there looking at everything and playing a game they had for us. These were my two favorite Halloween purchases...









The ornament tells five Halloween jokes and the eyes are choregraphed to light on and off in varying levels of intensity with each joke. The Fortune Telling Magic Mirror tells ten fortunes. I can see it learning against the wall on a desk with a chair pulled out to sit on. It's motion activated, and the best part is that it has an on and off switch. Hoping Monday brings with it another sneak peak of the Boney Bunch.

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Got a flyer today, the manager was super nice! Told me she hasn't got any sneak peeks yet herself and hopes to get their pieces within a week or so. She said last year they didn't get their pieces till the night before the party and had to set up till midnight. I'm so excited I really really hope we get to see something soon.


----------



## Guest

The PX at our military post will no longer carry ANY Hallmark items! They have switched to American Greetings! We used to get some pretty decent Hallmark Halloween items in the PX in the fall. The Hallmark in the town next to us closed 2 years ago, and the Hallmark rep in the PX that gave me this info told me that the Hallmark in the next largest town- about 35 miles away- is closing as well! What is going on with Hallmark?

SHOULDN'T WE HAVE A BONEY PREVIEW PIC OR VIDEO FROM YC NOW!?? Hello, the Boney Bunch video was the only reason I started buying them! "The Mystery of Boney Manor?" Basically marketing that wooed me and made me buy hundreds of dollars of candleholders. Now we get nothing. Ugh.

Almost time and the only info we have is underground. YC is making me angry! Angry enough to buy all their Boney Bunches and Halloween scents like a rabid dog!


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> The PX at our military post will no longer carry ANY Hallmark items! They have switched to American Greetings! We used to get some pretty decent Hallmark Halloween items in the PX in the fall. The Hallmark in the town next to us closed 2 years ago, and the Hallmark rep in the PX that gave me this info told me that the Hallmark in the next largest town- about 35 miles away- is closing as well! What is going on with Hallmark?
> 
> SHOULDN'T WE HAVE A BONEY PREVIEW PIC OR VIDEO FROM YC NOW!?? Hello, the Boney Bunch video was the only reason I started buying them! "The Mystery of Boney Manor?" Basically marketing that wooed me and made me buy hundreds of dollars of candleholders. Now we get nothing. Ugh.
> 
> Almost time and the only info we have is underground. YC is making me angry! Angry enough to buy all their Boney Bunches and Halloween scents like a rabid dog!


Exactly! I keep saying as much as I hate the fact that they've given us next to nothing at this point, I love it! Those marketing videos were brilliant. But I think they know they've got us hook, line and sinker now. And the thought of walking in the store and seeing the pieces for the very first time on preview day kinda intrigues me. But we'll see...something tells me we will see something...and soon...


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> The PX at our military post will no longer carry ANY Hallmark items! They have switched to American Greetings! We used to get some pretty decent Hallmark Halloween items in the PX in the fall. The Hallmark in the town next to us closed 2 years ago, and the Hallmark rep in the PX that gave me this info told me that the Hallmark in the next largest town- about 35 miles away- is closing as well! What is going on with Hallmark?


Hollow, sounds like American Greetings beat out Hallmark for the new contract. Hallmark also recently lost it's contract with Mattel, so that means no more Fisher Price, Barbie, Hotwheels, Matchbox, or American Girls Christmas ornaments. American Greetings owns Carlton Cards, so for those who enjoy Carlton's licensed Christmas ornaments, this may be a welcomed change. 

I collect some licensed Christmas ornaments - (Peanuts, Harry Potter, Dr. Seuss, The Hobbit, Wizard of Oz) - but more than two-thirds of what I collect are non-licensed, of which Hallmark excels. The Halloween ornament that I posted yesterday is an good example of their non-licensed ornaments. Another is the Christmas ornament, Low Rider, which plays the song "Low Rider" performed by WAR. Getting this one for my husband and our two oldest sons... http://www.hallmark.com/products/general/keepsake-ornaments/low-rider-1795QXG1732_DK/

I'm really grumpy with Yankee Candle right now, so am focusing on other things I enjoy collecting. Perhaps if others post non-Yankee Candle items they enjoy collecting, YC will finally GET that not knowing what's coming is NOT fun. Lots of other Halloween items are coming out right now... 

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Today was the Keepsake Ornament Premiere at Hallmark. I think I spent 4 hours there looking at everything and playing a game they had for us. These were my two favorite Halloween purchases...
> 
> View attachment 158729
> 
> 
> The ornament tells five Halloween jokes and the eyes are choregraphed to light on and off in varying levels of intensity with each joke. The Fortune Telling Magic Mirror tells ten fortunes. I can see it learning against the wall on a desk with a chair pulled out to sit on. It's motion activated, and the best part is that it has an on and off switch. Hoping Monday brings with it another sneak peak of the Boney Bunch.
> 
> Lisa


um...yeah...think i'm gonna have to stop at hallmark on the way out of town this morning....


----------



## ninababy100109

[QUOTE=grandma lise;
I'm really grumpy with Yankee Candle right now, so am focusing on other things I enjoy collecting. Perhaps if others post non-Yankee Candle items they enjoy collecting, YC will finally GET that not knowing what's coming is NOT fun. Lots of other Halloween items are coming out right now... 

Lisa[/QUOTE

Lisa,

I am also slightly annoyed with Yankee. I think the marketing videos they did in years past were brilliant. And I think that they must feel they no longer need to spend time or money on such campaigns because the Boney Bunch/Halloween items seem to sell out regardless. That is greed.

But I do find it fun and intriguing that we don't really know what's coming. At least not really. And not yet. If this year's line turns out to be all we hope it will be, then not seeing it until release day will make release day all the more exciting.


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> um...yeah...think i'm gonna have to stop at hallmark on the way out of town this morning....


Wickedwillingwench, also ask to see the re-release of THIS Haunted Candle... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hallmark-Ha...991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4610826617 Most stores only got two BUT they will be getting more in later. It's one of my favorite Halloween decorations!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> grandma lise;
> I'm really grumpy with Yankee Candle right now said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa,
> 
> I am also slightly annoyed with Yankee. I think the marketing videos they did in years past were brilliant. And I think that they must feel they no longer need to spend time or money on such campaigns because the Boney Bunch/Halloween items seem to sell out regardless. That is greed.
> 
> But I do find it fun and intriguing that we don't really know what's coming. At least not really. And not yet. If this year's line turns out to be all we hope it will be, then not seeing it until release day will make release day all the more exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> It is exciting ninababy100109. And I also miss the videos, the games too. 2010 was a FUN year!
> 
> I do think Yankee Candle does some things right. For example, making the Boney Bunch available for purchase online a few days before the Halloween Preview Party keeps most - (I wish all) - of the secondary market sellers out of the stores. That's a good thing. I just don't know how I'm going to cope these next few weeks...[pouting]...
> 
> Actually, this would be a good time to reorganize and repack a lot of my Halloween stuff.
> 
> 19 days to go!
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...


----------



## myerman82

I went back to my Yankee Candle today and the manager I like does still work there. She was actually happy to see me and gave me a few of the flyers. She also said that she will allow me to double my coupons again. She said the catalogs did not come in yet but when they be will she will save me one.


----------



## grandma lise

Yeah Myerman82! That's GREAT news!

Our store will have a new manager, perhaps beginning today, not sure. She's also new to Yankee Candle. I have no idea what to expect. I'll be over the moon if I get a catalog. They get so few.

Lisa


----------



## lisa48317

I stopped by my local YC Friday night to get a flyer. The sales girl must have been new, since when I asked about BB, she stared blankly at me for a minute. They the lightbulb came on & she told me about the preview party. The manager said its crazy but a lot of fun and people will line up outside the store before it opens. I can't wait to go!


----------



## Kitty

IYC store gave me postcard & 2 BB flyers.
No other news yet.

Many Hallmark stores closed, owners retired.
I looked at the ornaments but clerk said that I needed to be Club Exclusive ornaments member to buy the Halloween Wicked Witch of the West







You pay $25 to join then pay $25 for witch. Crazy! Nuts! 

I will save my money for BB!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, our local store had 7 of these left yesterday afternoon. I'm a club member, and would be glad to help anyone known to me here on the forum! - Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Kitty said:


> IYC store gave me postcard & 2 BB flyers.
> No other news yet.
> 
> Many Hallmark stores closed, owners retired.
> I looked at the ornaments but clerk said that I needed to be Club Exclusive ornaments member to buy the Halloween Wicked Witch of the West.
> You pay $25 to join then pay $25 for witch. Crazy! Nuts!
> 
> I will save my money for BB!


That is crazy..they would make more money without excluding 'non-members' that way! ugh!


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve85 and Kitty, apologies... 

When someone posted on Halloween Forum about this club ornament a few weeks ago, I should have explained that it is available to Keepsake Ornament Club members only. My bad.

Hallmark produces 300+ ornaments a year. Of those sold in stores, ONLY four are for club members only, and they are NOT advertised to the public. In addition, they are not put on store shelves. They are held on the counter behind the registers.

For an annual fee, members receive a quarterly newsletter, two ornaments, the opportunity to join a local club and attend the national event held in Kansas City every other year. While the above Madame Alexander/Wizard of Oz ornament is only available to club members, it can be purchased through a friend who is a club member or through the secondary market. Just go to Ebay, enter "Hallmark Halloween Wicked Witch of the West" into the search field, and you'll find the ornament available for sale there. 

As mentioned in my previous post, if I am able, I'll gladly help anyone known to me on this forum with acquiring this club ornament. This is a common courtesy among club members. 

It's a courtesy that I also benefit from in a "Pay it forward" sense. While I can make it to the local events to get these event ornaments, I can't afford the travel and lodging to attend the national events, so those who can go help me out by picking up for me the exclusive ornaments offered at the national events only. 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Halloeve85 and Kitty, apologies. When someone posted on Halloween Forum about this club ornament a few weeks ago, I should have explained that it is available to Keepsake Ornament Club members only. My bad.
> 
> Hallmark produces 300+ ornaments a year. Of those sold in stores, ONLY four are for club members only, and they are NOT advertised to the public. In addition, they are not put on store shelves. They are held on the counter behind the registers.
> 
> For an annual fee, members receive a quarterly newsletter, two ornaments, the opportunity to join a local club and attend the national event held in Kansas City every other year. While the above Madame Alexander/Wizard of Oz ornament is only available to club members, it can be purchased through a friend who is a club member or through secondary markets like Ebay.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, if I am able, I'll gladly help anyone known to me on this forum with acquiring the ornament. This is a common courtesy among club members. I benefit from this courtesy too. There are a number of ornaments that are only available at the national events. I can't afford the cost of going so club members who do go buy the ornaments I want and ship them to me.
> 
> Lisa


No need to apologize! Only 4!In stores!I can only imagine people fighting for those!lol


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for your understanding... There are four different ornaments offered each year, in July, September, October, and November. The supply is limited, but there usually is enough at each store for those club members who want them the morning of the event. It's unusual for one of the ornaments offered to be a Halloween ornament. Not sure if this is a first, but it sure generated a lot of interest!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Thanks for your understanding... There are four different ornaments offered each year, in July, September, October, and November. The supply is limited, but there usually is enough at each store for those club members who want them the morning of the event. It's unusual for one of the ornaments offered to be a Halloween ornament. Not sure if this is a first, but it sure generated a lot of interest!
> 
> Lisa


Ohh,I thought you meant 4 per store period!  lol.wonder how fast that one will go since its unusual..hmm


----------



## grandma lise

I was curious too because while I do collect Wizard of Oz ornaments, I don't collect Madame Alexander dolls or ornaments. I think they sold out in most stores around the country. The only reason our store has them is because they just opened six weeks ago so most collectors don't know the store is there, which means more for me! 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

grandmalise:get all the ornaments you can!I hope I'll get all the Boney's I will want since I'm going to a flagship store..bigger store..more boneys..or so i hope..i even had a dream lastnight about them..thats bad!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, that would be so fun! After you've made your purchases, if you're up for it - (not enough sleep, long drive) - perhaps you can take pictures and share them here with all of us. As I recall, they go all out on decorating. 

I wonder...is anyone else going to the flagship store? It would be so fun if forum members could meet up. I belong to a ornament collecting forum. We make special nametags so forum members can identify one another.

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, that would be so fun! After you've made your purchases, if you're up for it - (not enough sleep, long drive) - perhaps you can take pictures and share them here with all of us. As I recall, they go all out on decorating.
> 
> I wonder...is anyone else going to the flagship store? It would be so fun if forum members could meet up. I belong to a ornament collecting forum. We make special nametags so forum members can identify one another.
> 
> Lisa


That sounds fun!It's a little over an hour drive away for me..I'm hoping to get a good spot in line..which I know will be longgg and their parking situation is always insane.
I always go every christmas and its nuts.But i most definitely will be taking pictures.Hopefully i can take pictures inside without a lot of people crowding the tables..hehehe


----------



## grandma lise

COUPON, COUPON...

I received the $20 off $45 coupon in my email again this morning, code SUMMER17, good through August 4th. Kitty posted a link to the printable coupon here last week. It's post #345 on 7/11/13. 

18 days to the Halloween Preview Party...

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Woop Woop for coupons!! 18 days tooo long!!


----------



## awokennightmare

Looking forward to getting to drop back into Yankee to see what they get in. I generally only shop there during the Halloween season.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> COUPON, COUPON...
> 
> I received the $20 off $45 coupon in my email again this morning, code SUMMER17, good through August 4th. Kitty posted a link to the printable coupon here last week. It's post #345 on 7/11/13.
> 
> 18 days to the Halloween Preview Party...
> 
> Lisa


18 days does seem like forever at this point. I went to YC for a lil fall fix of something and bought a couple apple pumpkin jars. Grabbed a couple more fliers too just to satisfy my rabid desire for the BB. I'm really dying over here. I still can't believe we haven't seen pretty much anything yet. No sneak peeks. No leaked images. Nothing. And I'm really starting to question the supposed "list." I'm just not sure that it makes sense. Especially the Snow White rumor. I mean it would def be cool. But would Disney really allow one of their most treasured characters to be re-imagined as a skeleton? Would YC pay the type of copyright fee that such an idea would command? Hard to believe. But we'll just have to wait and see, I guess. O I can't stand the waiting! Still soooo excited tho!


----------



## Kitty

Lisa, no need to apologize.

I am trying to locate the video whodunit solution to Mystery of Yankee Manor. Spoiler alert, if case you may not know the answer.


----------



## Halloeve55

I haven't heard about the snow white one?hmm,that would be different.went into a yankee store to FINALLY get a flyer to also get a sneak peek at the frankensteins.definitely getting those!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well i called my local store earlier today to ask about the invitations to the preview party on the 3rd. she said they are going out this week.

last year the invitation had the picture of one of their candleholders (it was the witch last year) so i am hoping that the invitation has another item that isn't the franken couple so we get another peek at something. 





ninababy100109 said:


> 18 days does seem like forever at this point. I went to YC for a lil fall fix of something and bought a couple apple pumpkin jars. Grabbed a couple more fliers too just to satisfy my rabid desire for the BB. I'm really dying over here. I still can't believe we haven't seen pretty much anything yet. No sneak peeks. No leaked images. Nothing. And I'm really starting to question the supposed "list." I'm just not sure that it makes sense. Especially the Snow White rumor. I mean it would def be cool. But would Disney really allow one of their most treasured characters to be re-imagined as a skeleton? Would YC pay the type of copyright fee that such an idea would command? Hard to believe. But we'll just have to wait and see, I guess. O I can't stand the waiting! Still soooo excited tho!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> I am trying to locate the video whodunit solution to Mystery of Yankee Manor. Spoiler alert, in case you may not know the answer.


Kitty, that's a GREAT idea!!! Check your email. - Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Oh friends, do I have an update for YOU! Warning, massive spoiler alert if you do not want to know! I was granted the holy grail tonight....I saw....the....official YC in-store sheet! I can officially confirm what we already know from YC publicly about Frank & his bride, and there are in fact the following:
A motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release! A prom king and queen! A train engine! Original Bonesy re-released. A new Bonesy by a dog house. The Boney cat on hat re-released. A new Boney cat by a pumpkin. The re-released baby carriage. A Boney illumalid. And yes, Snow White and 7 Boney dwarves (they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder). There were also some amazing Poe-themed skeleton crew. The black cat line is being re-released, including the original clinger, cat w/hanging tart warmer off his tail, plus a new big black cat warmer. Oh, yes, Bone Dry is a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up? Oh, another re-release is the apple bobbing Boney. I'm doing the best I can from memory here! Lol. Commence flipping out! I promise, you will be in love with some of these, wow.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you are awesome! when you say "baby carriage" do you mean the one from 2012? or the baby carriage from 2008?




BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Oh friends, do I have an update for YOU! Warning, massive spoiler alert if you do not want to know! I was granted the holy grail tonight....I saw....the....official YC in-store sheet! I can officially confirm what we already know from YC publicly about Frank & his bride, and there are in fact the following:
> A motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release! A prom king and queen! A train engine! Original Bonesy re-released. A new Bonesy by a dog house. The Boney cat on hat re-released. A new Boney cat by a pumpkin. The re-released baby carriage. A Boney illumalid. And yes, Snow White and 7 Boney dwarves (they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder). There were also some amazing Poe-themed skeleton crew. The black cat line is being re-released, including the original clinger, cat w/hanging tart warmer off his tail, plus a new big black cat warmer. Oh, yes, Bone Dry is a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up? Oh, another re-release is the apple bobbing Boney. I'm doing the best I can from memory here! Lol. Commence flipping out! I promise, you will be in love with some of these, wow.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you are awesome! when you say "baby carriage" do you mean the one from 2012? or the baby carriage from 2008?




BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Oh friends, do I have an update for YOU! Warning, massive spoiler alert if you do not want to know! I was granted the holy grail tonight....I saw....the....official YC in-store sheet! I can officially confirm what we already know from YC publicly about Frank & his bride, and there are in fact the following:
> A motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release! A prom king and queen! A train engine! Original Bonesy re-released. A new Bonesy by a dog house. The Boney cat on hat re-released. A new Boney cat by a pumpkin. The re-released baby carriage. A Boney illumalid. And yes, Snow White and 7 Boney dwarves (they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder). There were also some amazing Poe-themed skeleton crew. The black cat line is being re-released, including the original clinger, cat w/hanging tart warmer off his tail, plus a new big black cat warmer. Oh, yes, Bone Dry is a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up? Oh, another re-release is the apple bobbing Boney. I'm doing the best I can from memory here! Lol. Commence flipping out! I promise, you will be in love with some of these, wow.


----------



## Halloeve55

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Oh friends, do I have an update for YOU! Warning, massive spoiler alert if you do not want to know! I was granted the holy grail tonight....I saw....the....official YC in-store sheet! I can officially confirm what we already know from YC publicly about Frank & his bride, and there are in fact the following:
> A motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release! A prom king and queen! A train engine! Original Bonesy re-released. A new Bonesy by a dog house. The Boney cat on hat re-released. A new Boney cat by a pumpkin. The re-released baby carriage. A Boney illumalid. And yes, Snow White and 7 Boney dwarves (they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder). There were also some amazing Poe-themed skeleton crew. The black cat line is being re-released, including the original clinger, cat w/hanging tart warmer off his tail, plus a new big black cat warmer. Oh, yes, Bone Dry is a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up? Oh, another re-release is the apple bobbing Boney. I'm doing the best I can from memory here! Lol. Commence flipping out! I promise, you will be in love with some of these, wow.


You have made my night! Thank you X 100! I'll have boney dreams for sure!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

wednesdayaddams said:


> you are awesome! when you say "baby carriage" do you mean the one from 2012? or the baby carriage from 2008?


It is the 2012, sorry about that  I wish it was the 08 one!


----------



## Spookywolf

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Oh friends, do I have an update for YOU! Warning, massive spoiler alert if you do not want to know! I was granted the holy grail tonight....I saw....the....official YC in-store sheet! I can officially confirm what we already know from YC publicly about Frank & his bride, and there are in fact the following:
> A motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release! A prom king and queen! A train engine! Original Bonesy re-released. A new Bonesy by a dog house. The Boney cat on hat re-released. A new Boney cat by a pumpkin. The re-released baby carriage. A Boney illumalid. And yes, Snow White and 7 Boney dwarves (they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder). There were also some amazing Poe-themed skeleton crew. The black cat line is being re-released, including the original clinger, cat w/hanging tart warmer off his tail, plus a new big black cat warmer. Oh, yes, Bone Dry is a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up? Oh, another re-release is the apple bobbing Boney. I'm doing the best I can from memory here! Lol. Commence flipping out! I promise, you will be in love with some of these, wow.


Boneybrit, I could just hug you! We've all been so starved for news, so this is very exciting. I thought the prom king and queen were the same thing as Frank and his bride, but now it sounds like these are two different pieces. I'm also interested in seeing the Poe themed items --gotta love that! YES, I'm feeling the beginnings of a "flip out" coming on!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh thank you. i wish it was the 2008, too!



BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> It is the 2012, sorry about that  I wish it was the 08 one!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Oh friends, do I have an update for YOU! Warning, massive spoiler alert if you do not want to know! I was granted the holy grail tonight....I saw....the....official YC in-store sheet! I can officially confirm what we already know from YC publicly about Frank & his bride, and there are in fact the following:
> A motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release! A prom king and queen! A train engine! Original Bonesy re-released. A new Bonesy by a dog house. The Boney cat on hat re-released. A new Boney cat by a pumpkin. The re-released baby carriage. A Boney illumalid. And yes, Snow White and 7 Boney dwarves (they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder). There were also some amazing Poe-themed skeleton crew. The black cat line is being re-released, including the original clinger, cat w/hanging tart warmer off his tail, plus a new big black cat warmer. Oh, yes, Bone Dry is a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up? Oh, another re-release is the apple bobbing Boney. I'm doing the best I can from memory here! Lol. Commence flipping out! I promise, you will be in love with some of these, wow.


Are they still re releasing the 2008 bride and groom? Where there pictures???


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybrit, do you remember seeing anything about a grave on the store inventory? Hollow's earlier list mentioned something about a grave or graveyard Boney piece, possibly a rerelease, so I was just curious if that made it to the store list. I stopped at my Yankee store tonight and got 2 flyers, plus I finally got my email with the $20 coupon. The store manager wasn't there but I asked the girl if the catalogue had come in yet, and she said they might not get them until a day or so before the preview party. I'll have to keep working on that! Maybe if I hit up the right person at the right time... (Can you be arrested for Yankee stalking? LOL!) Getting excited!


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneybunchlove said:


> Are they still re releasing the 2008 bride and groom? Where there pictures???


I also got the same inside info. The original bride and groom will not be a reissue - that was a false alarm. And the prom king and queen will be similar to the last call from 2010. Things are heating up people! Mostly good news. Some bad (no original bride and groom). But any news is good news at this point . And I love that Snow White and her dwarves is not turning out to be just a rumor!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

i would love to get the snow white but i think that is gonna sell like hot cakes!


----------



## Guest

I don't buy to resell, but re releasing pieces from last year or the year before? Does that mean they have a bunch left over to unload?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

ninababy100109 said:


> I also got the same inside info. The original bride and groom will not be a reissue - that was a false alarm. And the prom king and queen will be similar to the last call from 2010. Things are heating up people! Mostly good news. Some bad (no original bride and groom). But any news is good news at this point . And I love that Snow White and her dwarves is not turning out to be just a rumor!!!


Thanks for the info. What do you mean the king and queen are like the last call? Did you get to see a pic? I can't picture what that would look like.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> I don't buy to resell, but re releasing pieces from last year or the year before? Does that mean they have a bunch left over to unload?


wonder if they keep some on purpose or re-make them..im glad ill have a shot at getting the black cat accessories..


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Yes, I did see photos of all. No, I don't recall seeing anything that would tie in with a grave. I may be forgetting something. No, the prom king and queen have nothing to do with Last Call. The new piece Bone Dry is similar to Last Call/Dead From the Neck Up. No, I saw nothing to do with the bride and groom at all.


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> wonder if they keep some on purpose or re-make them..im glad ill have a shot at getting the black cat accessories..


That is true. I would like the tart burner.


----------



## myerman82

I can see why some of you would be upset at the re-releases. Anyone that got any 2008 pieces are very lucky and I don't see them re-releasing any of those pieces. I am a little annoyed that they are re-releasing the original bonesy and the baby carriage from 2012. It really will decrease the value of those pieces now. I really don't see any of the pieces released after 2009 going up in value much now. It's good for those that missed out on those pieces but it really doesn't make any sense to re-release those highly sought after pieces. After all, I did enjoy telling people that some of the pieces in my collection are collectable and increased in value. I'm glad that I do not buy to re-sell and I think this is a strategy to stop the scalpers from buying up all the pieces. 
I am glad the black cat collection is being re-released. There are new collectors that didn't get them last year and will now be able to add them to their collection, including the black cat clinger. I just wish they would re-release the skeleton clinger because my step son really really wants one. I would love to get him one. 
Overall, I am still excited but a bit annoyed by the re-releases. It's good news for anyone that missed out the first time but it really brings the value down since those were some of the newer pieces that showed an increase in value. I think my sister will be happy about the black cat tart burner being released again. She missed out last year and now is her chance to add it to her collection.


----------



## myerman82

I also want to add that Bonesy has officially been overdone!!! lol Time to move on from the character next year. After sinking this information in for a bit my wallet will be happy about already owning the re-released pieces. Less Boneys to get this year but that means the hot piece this year may be re-released next year. I don't know how I feel about that. Part of the fun is owning getting the valuable pieces before they sell out. Thoughts???


----------



## grandma lise

I guess I don't feel strongly one way or the other about the re-releases because I can't imagine ever selling them. As for their value, it's possible the pieces that have been re-released will eventually regain some or all of their value. It will be interesting to see what happens with the organ player's value this year. 

I always need a few days to study the new collection before I know what I think about each piece, weeks actually. Very disappointed that once again, we don't have any stand alone women or children. 

As for re-releases...remember, 4 of the 5 anniversary pieces last year were sold online only, so they may be pictured ONLY in the customer catalog and online, not in the store information described tonight... Wishful thinking perhaps, but we may be in for a few more surprises... 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

That is true however, they will be in high supply even if only sold online. I know that none of the re-releases last year were sold out throughout the season. As for the Organ player, I have seen that piece go down in value over the year. Re-release of the bonesy will just flood the market with the piece. I just know the scalpers will buy it up and flood ebay with it. Right now the average for the original Bonesy is $40 and I can see the value going down this year. However, I don't collect to resell so I'm just annoyed at the re-release so soon. The nice thing about Boney Bunch was we always had new pieces each year, even if it was a rehashed character. I now feel that any piece can just be re-released to just make Yankee Candle more money. It's good for the people who weren't able to get them the year they were released but if that's the case, who not give us one or two 2008 re-releases. I really want that Lady with the baby carriage, even more than the 2008 bride and groom. It will be interesting to see what gets released this year and how that will play out with next year.


----------



## grandma lise

I hope I like the collection this year, but not too much...[giggle]...because that can get expensive! 

I'm really surprised they're re-releasing pieces from last year, but they do that with the Skeleton Crew collection too. [I'm being attacked by a mosquito while at the computer. Must find and kill it so I can sleep. First attempt failed. It's hiding now. No, not anymore. Came right at me. I can sleep now...] 

17 days to go...

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Your right about the skeleton crew being re-released each year. Is re-releasing Boney Bunch pieces going to be a new trend for Yankee Candle? I guess we will know next year. I hope they will at least keep the anniversary pieces online only. It is good news for those who missed out though. I do know someone who had their original Bonesy piece break so she will be happy to know about the re-release. 
The manager at my Yankee candle told me that she is happy that Boney Bunches brings in good sales for the store. However, she also said that once the dust settles and many pieces don't sell for what they (the scalpers) though they would, they bring all the Boney Bunches back. This hurts their daily quota when they do that. I wonder if this is why there were so many cats available last year throughout the season. I wonder if people thought it would sell as much as Bonesy did and bought them all up only to return them last in the season. This is why people should not expect to get rich off Boney Bunches unless they can time travel back to 2008 or 2009.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Your right about the skeleton crew being re-released each year. Is re-releasing Boney Bunch pieces going to be a new trend for Yankee Candle? I guess we will know next year. I hope they will at least keep the anniversary pieces online only. It is good news for those who missed out though. I do know someone who had their original Bonesy piece break so she will be happy to know about the re-release.
> The manager at my Yankee candle told me that she is happy that Boney Bunches brings in good sales for the store. However, she also said that once the dust settles and many pieces don't sell for what they (the scalpers) though they would, they bring all the Boney Bunches back. This hurts their daily quota when they do that. I wonder if this is why there were so many cats available last year throughout the season. I wonder if people thought it would sell as much as Bonesy did and bought them all up only to return them last in the season. This is why people should not expect to get rich off Boney Bunches unless they can time travel back to 2008 or 2009.


Last year Yankee promoted the re-issued pieces as a special event to commemorate the 5th anniversary of the line. They were labeled "Anniversary Collection." Are we now celebrating a 6th anniversary? And next year a 7th? The re-issues were a nice touch last year in the 5th year of the line. But the next re-issues should be saved for the 10 year anniversary. And if there are going to be reissues, give us older pieces, not pieces from last year! I feel like yankee has taken the "special" out of the event for the simple sake of getting rid of overstock. I would rather them add more new pieces to the line. And I think Bonesy might be played out at this point as well, as much as I do love him. But, overall, I'm still so excited to see the new line! And if there is an online only re release of the original bride and groom, then maybe I won't feel so bad about it, ha!


----------



## Halloeve55

I hope they rerelease the bride and groom of 2008..that's when I got married I was shocked to see the baby carriage rereleased soon,I guess since I managed to get one last year when some were looking hard for them.im excited to get some black cat items.especially the tart warmer since I procrastinated about buying that! I really hope their aren't too many 'sellers' at my premiere but that's wishful thinking.they are boney vultures!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Oh and all the anniversary pieces that were sold online were sold in two stores near me as well,so that's all was left mainly at the end of the season.


----------



## grandma lise

_Here's the list that was originally posted at https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove with additions in italics from BoNeYbRiT715's post on 7/16/13 at 6:10 p.m..._

Ok here is a full list of what's expected to come out. Please keep in mind this is not definite, and also we don't have 100% accurate descriptions on these even though I am getting this info from many different reliable sources. There may be more we don't know about, and the list might be arranged differently as it gets closer. However, all we can do is speculate and hope that these are all correct. The anticipation is fun and I'm glad to have fellow boney lovers like you guys to get completely psyched with. So..This is what I have received so far as the new pieces to be released on Aug 3rd!!

Boney Bone Dry V/H $19.99 (bonesy?) – _NEW info, "a big Boney head with a glass similar to Dead From the Neck Up?", confirmed by “store sheet”_

Boney Bike T/L H $19.99 – _NEW info, it's a "motorcycle that is brand new, not a re-release!" – confirmed by “store sheet”_

Multi Boney Train T/L H $39.99 (train engine) – _confirmed by “store sheet”_

Boney Frankenstein couple $19.99 (..see flyer) – _confirmed by "store sheet"_

Boney Family $29.99 (Snow White and the 7 dwarves) – _New info, "they are in a semicircle facing outwards as a jar holder", confirmed by "store sheet" _

Boney Hat J/S $19.99 

Boney Dbl Couple (prom king/queen) T/L H $24.99 – _confirmed by “store sheet” _

J/T Illuma Boney Bunch $12.99 (iluma lid) – _confirmed by “store sheet”_

V/H Boney Cat $17.99 (cat with pumpkin) – _confirmed by “store sheet”_

T/L H Multi Boney Hearse (more of a racecar with flames) $34.99

"A new Bonsey by a dog house" – _NEW info, confirmed by “store sheet”_

Re-releases…

Bonsey 2011 – _NEW info, confirmed by “store sheet”_

Cat with Topper Hat 2012 – _NEW info, confirmed by “store sheet”_

Baby Carriage 2012 – _NEW info, confirmed by “store sheet”_

Bobbing for Apples 2011 – _NEW info, confirmed by “store sheet”_

we think these are the possible re-issues (anniversary pieces):
TL/H Boney Motorcycle $19.99 
V/H Boney Cake $19.99
V/H Boney Grave $12.99
TL/H Boney Bed $19.99
TL/H Boney Graveyard $24.99
Double taper original 08 Bride Groom

There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99.

J/T = Jar Topper
V/H = Votive Holder
TL/H = Tea Light Holder
J/S = Jar Shade


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I agree w/most that Bonesy is over done. BUT, I didn't start collecting Boneys until recently and couldn't bring myself to pay 40-50.00 for him. So, I am really really excited to finally be able to add him to my collection!!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I am also really hoping that Yankee posts all the pieces online a few days before the preview party, like they did last year. 

Does anyone know if, prior to last year, Yankee had ever posted the pieces online prior to the preview party? Thanks!


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Does anyone have a guess at what the Bobbing for Apples will be priced at?


----------



## myerman82

Bobbing for Apples should be priced the same as it was a few years ago. I think it was $19.99 or something around there.


----------



## sublimesting

Any word on what the Halloween candle scents are going to be? I'm surprised this hasn't slipped out yet as the party is only about 2 weeks away!


----------



## myerman82

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I am also really hoping that Yankee posts all the pieces online a few days before the preview party, like they did last year.
> 
> Does anyone know if, prior to last year, Yankee had ever posted the pieces online prior to the preview party? Thanks!


Yes they did post the pieces online early before last year. I remember the Santa was sold out before the preview party. That was the hot piece that year. Also Last Call was sold out the day of the preview party. I remember going to the preview party determined to get the Santa Boney because it was going to be in short supply after being sold out. I also remember the Boneys available online early in 2011 too.


----------



## dragonfly102102

Bobbing for apples was originally $19.99


----------



## dragonfly102102

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I am also really hoping that Yankee posts all the pieces online a few days before the preview party, like they did last year.
> 
> Does anyone know if, prior to last year, Yankee had ever posted the pieces online prior to the preview party? Thanks!


Last year I purchased anniversary pieces on July 26th. So hopefully we'll begin to start seeing pieces soon online


----------



## Kitty

I have the following for sale & asking only what I paid. PM me if interested.
1 YC Afterlife pumpkin man tart warmer
2 YC 2012 black cat tart warmer 
1 YC Halloween Ultimate afterlife witch & pumpkin man jar holder













r


----------



## boneybabe13

I'm getting waaay too excited to see these new pieces..... Poe inspired crew items sound killer as well!!


----------



## ninababy100109

boneybabe13 said:


> I'm getting waaay too excited to see these new pieces..... Poe inspired crew items sound killer as well!!


Yes! I'm dying to see what is meant by Poe-inspired. I know a couple yrs ago yankee had a skeleton hand tart warmer with a crow on the hand. Are we going to see more crows in the line? That'd b cool. Although I didn't like that particular tart warmer very much...


----------



## Mae

I think I am the odd one out. I love Bonesy and am glad there is another. I can't wait to see Frankenstein, but looking at the list there aren't any others that I have to have. That will probably change once I see them though. It always does! I am super excited for the Poe-inspired skeleton crew though.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I was just looking at ebay and was checking to see what BB have been selling. Someone lucked out today and got the lady with the umbrella for $19.99. Why didnt I see this I must check ebay 10 times a day right now for good deals. Bummer!


----------



## boneybabe13

Boneybunchlove said:


> I was just looking at ebay and was checking to see what BB have been selling. Someone lucked out today and got the lady with the umbrella for $19.99. Why didnt I see this I must check ebay 10 times a day right now for good deals. Bummer!


I do the same thing!!!


----------



## boneybabe13

Boney Bunch Love fb just posted pix of the pieces this year, go go go


----------



## wednesdayaddams

to me, any of the skeleton crew items that have a crow are "poe" inspired??

the one thing i wish i'd gotten is the raven tart warmer. now THAT i would definitely buy if they release it again this year. i already have the skeleton tart warmer from the last few seasons and the blinking skeleton tealight holders. 

i like bonesey, but i am not much of a disney person. or frankenstein, either. i might do the frankenstein couple because the lady looks like madeline kahn in young frankenstein (fave fave fave) but i don't see me doing a snow white. how the heck do you make snow white into a boney bunch anyway? that just sounds weird to me. sigh... i hope there is something special this year. last year they had the ghosts that were shaped like hershey kisses and the pumpkin tealight glass holders, and of course the black cats. i did get my black cat fix last year and have the hanger, warmer, and bought 2 candeholders which i gave away. they werent' my style. 



Mae said:


> I think I am the odd one out. I love Bonesy and am glad there is another. I can't wait to see Frankenstein, but looking at the list there aren't any others that I have to have. That will probably change once I see them though. It always does! I am super excited for the Poe-inspired skeleton crew though.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks boney babe. save the pics before they get pulled! 



boneybabe13 said:


> Boney Bunch Love fb just posted pix of the pieces this year, go go go


----------



## wednesdayaddams

go go go! i just looked & saved  already know what i am getting this year.

get your butt to boney bunch love on facebook! hurry!




boneybabe13 said:


> Boney Bunch Love fb just posted pix of the pieces this year, go go go


----------



## Boneybunchlove

boneybabe13 said:


> Boney Bunch Love fb just posted pix of the pieces this year, go go go


Yay!!!! Finally!!!


----------



## myerman82

Are these pictures of the complete 2013 collection? I was expecting a little more variety this year. A lot of these pieces look like rehash of older pieces. Sorry, not going to spend $19.99 for that boney hat.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i don't know. boney bunch love on fb seems to think there will be a re-release of the 2008 couple online. 



myerman82 said:


> Are these pictures of the complete 2013 collection? I was expecting a little more variety this year. A lot of these pieces look like rehash of older pieces. Sorry, not going to spend $19.99 for that boney hat.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah $20 for that hat seems steep! i have that hat on every other boney piece. i don't need another one lol



myerman82 said:


> Are these pictures of the complete 2013 collection? I was expecting a little more variety this year. A lot of these pieces look like rehash of older pieces. Sorry, not going to spend $19.99 for that boney hat.


----------



## Halloeve55

This collection didn't do much for me..was expecting the snow white one to be more 'Ooooooooo!'..it did more of a 'Hm' for me..hehe.Do love the train!! And im getting both couples..hopefully!


----------



## boneybabe13

I def need both couples, they're probably my faves this year.... a few others I need to see in person


----------



## myerman82

I don't want to sound negative but this line looks random. Why re-release animals with new versions of them. Also, that farmer was a dud that year so I can understand them "re-releasing" I mean putting out the back stock of him.


----------



## grandma lise

boneybabe13 said:


> Boney Bunch Love fb just posted pix of the pieces this year, go go go


Thank you-u-u boneybabe13!

I've spent the last hour pouring over the pictures. Looks like there are 12 new pieces. They total to $283.88. Not bad, particularly in comparison to 2010. That collection was HUGE. I think there were close to 22 pieces. Wish I knew where I put all my catalogs... 

So much of the interesting detail is lost in the small, black and white images. Not sure what I like yet. Really want to see the front of that train. Hoping, hoping I can get a catalog before the party. Only then am I able to figure out what I want and begin the process of developing decorating themes. 

Many thanks to everyone at the Boney Bunch Love site for using every means available to get us this information - (you're awesome!)...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove#!/BoneyBunchLove 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

The general concencus so far seems a bit lackluster and I have to agree. Don't get me wrong. I will prob by most of the line. But I'm just not really enthused. I like both couples, the motorcycle, the hearse, the train, and the Snow White. But I'm not blown away by any. Which stinks because I was blown away by Frankenstein. I thought that would b a sign that the line would be extremely unique and creative this year. Not really tho, just a lil bit. And I agree, it does seem a bit random. The re-issues are blah and the rehashing of Bonesy and the Cat are blah as well. Still excited tho and looking forward to seeing the other accessory lines...


----------



## Spookywolf

Hmmm... not what I was expecting. I'm like Grandma Lise, I have to ponder for days before making my buying decisions. But, I do love the prom king and queen couple; that's gotta be my favorite piece so far. Lisa, if you haven't seen it yet, you're gonna love her dress! She looks very victorian. Can't wait to see that in living (so to speak) color!  Frank and his bride will also be a must-have for me. I'm guessing those two pieces might be the hot items to have this year. I swore I wasn't going to buy another Bonesy (I already have both versions) but it's so hard to turn these things down. I'm not really tempted by the re-release farmer, but I will be getting the bobbing for apples that I passed on when I had the chance before. I know it's hard to tell by the store sheet pics, but I'm not really impressed with the snow white piece at all. I may change my mind if it looks better in person, but right now, I'm a pass on that. I still wonder if there might be another page or two we didn't see?? This seems like a smaller collection than in years past. Since the pics were from a "store list" does this mean there may be other online only pieces? I think we need to nab a catalogue!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, i think i am going to LOVE the train! and I want frank and the prom couple. i'm kinda 'meh' on the bonesy/cat but will prolly get them. I can do without the motorcycle and probably the woody wagon...none of the reissues appeal to me (that I don't that is). I can't wait to see them in color!!


----------



## grandma lise

The cat with the jack-o-lantern will be a fun addition to the barn yard pieces - (thank you Yankee Candle!). Not sure yet how the Boney Family and some of the other pieces fit into the collection just yet. The motorcycle, hearse, and train engine are all interesting. Might be able to build a scene using the hearse with last year's submarine. Need squid boy! So wish they'd put that piece into production. Next year maybe?

Lisa


----------



## Kriscourter

How's that possible? I always check just like you and have it set for when new boney items go up to alarm me, never went off.. Sounds fishy, maybe just put up nj told person when they were gonna do.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I do love the prom king and queen couple; that's gotta be my favorite piece so far. Lisa, if you haven't seen it yet, you're gonna love her dress! She looks very victorian. Can't wait to see that in living (so to speak) color!  Frank and his bride will also be a must-have for me. I'm guessing those two pieces might be the hot items to have this year. Since the pics were from a "store list" does this mean there may be other online only pieces? I think we need to nab a catalogue!


I really like the two couples too Spookywolf, and I think I will like the family piece, but I can't see the detail so don't know yet. Need...a...catalog! 

17 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Thinking I might put this motorcycle with the older one and start a Boney MC! LOL! I'm really loving the hearse. I couldn't make out what it said on the side, but the FB coments said "Dead Man's Curve, Boney Beach" I might have to park that next to the older car for a Boney car show, or the beginnings of an Undead Drive In!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the hat is a jar shade. i thought it was a votive holder. the jar shade is a "maybe".



wednesdayaddams said:


> yeah $20 for that hat seems steep! i have that hat on every other boney piece. i don't need another one lol


----------



## myerman82

I highly doubt any of the prototype pieces we seen will ever see the light of day in production. Also, it seems like someone took the pieces or were given them. That means whoever picks to collection was not interested in them and gave them away. It does happen, believe me.


----------



## Spookywolf

wednesdayaddams said:


> the hat is a jar shade. i thought it was a votive holder. the jar shade is a "maybe".


Wednesday, I'm with you on this one. I really wanted a Boney jar shade, but I'm on the fence with this one. I debated on waiting with the hope that it might be left over after the sale, and catch it marked down. But I've played that game before and then it sells out. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ninababy100109

What's that other head piece, a platter? Prob a with purchase item. Not really feelin that.


----------



## whynotgrl666

Where are pics of this years offers please? Link maybe? I cannot bear to face the mall...unless I must lol


----------



## Kriscourter

The other head piece I heard is actually a tart burner/warmer and is promo piece.. Looks like platter but on bbl sight says warmer.


----------



## Spookywolf

whynotgrl666 said:


> Where are pics of this years offers please? Link maybe? I cannot bear to face the mall...unless I must lol


Whynotgrl, we're looking at the photos posted on Facebook. I don't have an account there, but if you google Boney Bunch Love Facebook, then click on the link it will take you right there. The photos are posted near the top of her page, Enjoy!


----------



## Spookywolf

Kriscourter said:


> The other head piece I heard is actually a tart burner/warmer and is promo piece.. Looks like platter but on bbl sight says warmer.


The list on that is $24.99. I wonder what they'll offer it for as a PWP? Anybody remember what the bowls, etc were going for as promotional pieces in years past?


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I highly doubt any of the prototype pieces we seen will ever see the light of day in production. Also, it seems like someone took the pieces or were given them. That means whoever picks to collection was not interested in them and gave them away. It does happen, believe me.


I know, I know. I don't doubt what you're saying. It's just that so many of those rejected prototypes were a lot of fun, and they're burned into my brain. I just can't let them go... That submarine is one of the best pieces Mark Cook has created to date. Squid Boy was the perfect compliment piece!

Now that we're in design mode. Here's how I decorated with the submarine last year...










Lisa


----------



## dragonfly102102

Spookywolf said:


> The list on that is $24.99. I wonder what they'll offer it for as a PWP? Anybody remember what the bowls, etc were going for as promotional pieces in years past?


IRC, the bowl last yr was $10 with purchase. I think it was with $30 or $35 purchase


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> I know, I know. I don't doubt what you're saying. It's just that so many of those rejected prototypes were a lot of fun, and they're burned into my brain. I just can't let them go... That submarine is one of the best pieces Mark Cook has created to date. Squid Boy was the perfect compliment piece!
> 
> Now that we're in design mode. Here's how I decorated with the submarine last year...
> 
> View attachment 159353
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa


The Submarine is one of my favorite pieces too. I don't know why it didn't get more love last year. Very nice set up too. I love seeing other setups because everyone has their own unique way of decorating. Any chance you want to get rid of umbrella lady lol I'm joking. 
I would love to get a glimpse of Yankee Candles production room. I'm sure there are many hidden boney gems that will never see the light of day. I do wonder if squid boy was ready to go into production and at the last minute was taken out. I also think Boney Bunch was a bit over produced last year so I think they are playing it safe with less pieces this year. I just wish they would listen to us and give us some pieces we actually want (more female characters, less bonesy dog).


----------



## Embalmed

Hello. I'm new here but have read and followed the thread for several years...just looked on eBay and someone has the pictures posted by boney bunch love on eBay as a presell! WOW


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Embalmed said:


> Hello. I'm new here but have read and followed the thread for several years...just looked on eBay and someone has the pictures posted by boney bunch love on eBay as a presell! WOW


Welcome! I see what your talking about, that is insane!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I just wish they would listen to us and give us some pieces we actually want (more female characters, less bonesy dog).


Me too Myerman82!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

I love the submarine! Have that bad boy on my mantel now.im wondering if this is it.seems more older things and random,I do agree.


----------



## grandma lise

Embalmed said:


> Hello. I'm new here but have read and followed the thread for several years...just looked on eBay and someone has the pictures posted by boney bunch love on eBay as a presell! WOW


In one year's time, this high volume seller has received 38 neutral and 14 negative feedbacks and has a 99.6% positive feedback percentage. Buyers complained of no communication, delayed shipping, and having to file a complaint with Ebay to get the seller to address problems. Over the years, I've made the mistake of purchasing from sellers with similar profiles a few times. I would not purchase from a seller with so many neutral and negative feedbacks. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> I love the submarine! Have that bad boy on my mantel now.im wondering if this is it.seems more older things and random,I do agree.


I really think we'll see at least one more piece when the Boney Bunch is uploaded onto the Yankee Candle site.

16 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Embalmed said:


> Hello. I'm new here but have read and followed the thread for several years...just looked on eBay and someone has the pictures posted by boney bunch love on eBay as a presell! WOW


Hello! Yes, I logged in this am and saw that as well.

CRAZY!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I can't stand that ebay skank. it is people like her that force me to go online at midnight the wednesday before the preview party to order things like the jar clingers and dog and cat items because this ***ch will order 100 of them to resell. I cannot stress enough how nauseated she makes me. I hope no one buys anything from her. Her feedback is awful.





hollow said:


> Hello! Yes, I logged in this am and saw that as well.
> 
> CRAZY!


----------



## Embalmed

Now he or she has several listing....the cat with the pumpkin says they have 10 available! How rediculous! I cannot stand these people! Ruins it for everyone!


----------



## Witch Hayesel

It's pretty incredible some people will go to these lengths to make a buck. I hope all the true fans get what they want this year at the store prices with their coupons! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> I can't stand that ebay skank. it is people like her that force me to go online at midnight the wednesday before the preview party to order things like the jar clingers and dog and cat items because this ***ch will order 100 of them to resell. I cannot stress enough how nauseated she makes me. I hope no one buys anything from her. Her feedback is awful.


Could not have said it better! I mean you've got to be kidding me! We see it every year - as soon as images are leaked some turkey claims them and sticks them on eBay with a ridiculous $$ amount next to it and calls it an "auction" - so I shouldn't be surprised. But now their going so far as to use leaked images from the company inventory sheet?! It's no wonder YC has tried so hard to keep this thing under lock (didn't work, but o well). Ruins it for all. And who would be dumb enough to purchase from this scavenger? It seems to me that there has been plenty of boneys to go around in recent years. YC has done a pretty good job inventory wise. No need to pay double from morons like that. Especially before the line has even been released. This person is basically running a phishing expedition - hoping that with all the people on eBay someone must be dumb enough to press"Buy Now." Ridiculous...


----------



## myerman82

This is exactly what I hate. I remember someone saying last year that a scalper was ahead of her in line last year and grabbed everything the store had and sat in back of the store doing a count on everything she had grabbed with her husband getting ready to check out. These people put things on auction for a insane amount and then go to Yankee Candle and grab everything and still walk out with money in their pocket. It's sad and some people will bite and buy from them for whatever reason. Maybe they can't get to a Yankee Candle and think this premium is worth paying to insure they do get the pieces. Whatever reason, I wish people realize that usually there are plenty to go around and no need to pay that much before it even hits shelves. I rather see people stalk Yankee Candles website the week of release and get it straight from them instead of making someone else rich. Unfortunately, the scalpers live for this and they know if they don't sell it on ebay they can just return to the store with no loss. It just hurts those that really want to pieces for there collection and are unable to get them because someone buys them out and sits on them until they get 2 or 3 times what it's worth. 
I also agree with ninababy. Over the last few years I have always been able to get what I wanted. It seems that Yankee Candle does keep a good stock and know that short stocking the Boneys will actually lose them money. If not there has always been restocks and of course we always try to help each other out here on the forum too. No need to give money to people like the ebay sellers who are just out to make money on the new pieces.


----------



## ozfest43

myerman82 said:


> This is exactly what I hate. I remember someone saying last year that a scalper was ahead of her in line last year and grabbed everything the store had and sat in back of the store doing a count on everything she had grabbed with her husband getting ready to check out. These people put things on auction for a insane amount and then go to Yankee Candle and grab everything and still walk out with money in their pocket. It's sad and some people will bite and buy from them for whatever reason. Maybe they can't get to a Yankee Candle and think this premium is worth paying to insure they do get the pieces. Whatever reason, I wish people realize that usually there are plenty to go around and no need to pay that much before it even hits shelves. I rather see people stalk Yankee Candles website the week of release and get it straight from them instead of making someone else rich. Unfortunately, the scalpers live for this and they know if they don't sell it on ebay they can just return to the store with no loss. It just hurts those that really want to pieces for there collection and are unable to get them because someone buys them out and sits on them until they get 2 or 3 times what it's worth.
> I also agree with ninababy. Over the last few years I have always been able to get what I wanted. It seems that Yankee Candle does keep a good stock and know that short stocking the Boneys will actually lose them money. If not there has always been restocks and of course we always try to help each other out here on the forum too. No need to give money to people like the ebay sellers who are just out to make money on the new pieces.


I got there an hour before they opened last year at our local YC candle store, because the people at YC said that they would "secretly" open up shop an hour early for the Boney Bunch fans. Got there right at 9:00, there was already a lady in there that had about 5 of everything in hand. Even my wife, who doesn't get into the Halloween time like I do and is generally very calm, got a bit flustered at that. They had to stop bringing stuff from the back because she kept buying everything. It was ridiculous.


----------



## witchy poo

Ok so I had to get on Ebay to see what you all are talking about. This person is bold to say the least. I hope they cant fill their orders, if they get any. I also saw coupons being sold, CRAZY. I am kinda worried this year because we are moving and I will have to go to Indianapolis to get mine this year. In the past my Yankee in Springfield IL has been great with only 4 or 5 of us standing in line for the door to open. I could take my time and look everything over. I don't think I will have that in Indy


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I think YC should limit 2 of any one item. I know it might be frustrating for some but I think that would really be much more fair than letting one or two wipe the store clean. Then a week or so later, they could lift the limit. JMTCW


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I also agree with ninababy. Over the last few years I have always been able to get what I wanted. It seems that Yankee Candle does keep a good stock and know that short stocking the Boneys will actually lose them money. If not there has always been restocks and of course we always try to help each other out here on the forum too. No need to give money to people like the ebay sellers who are just out to make money on the new pieces.


Yes, please contact me personally before u even think about buying from these eBay scavengers. I live in an area where there are many YC retail locations. And my particular YC has always been well stocked. Even weeks after the release. I would be glad to pick up a piece for anyone Im familiar with on this thread. Just DO NOT BUY from these scalpers.


----------



## myerman82

I thought about this and I do agree they should limit 2 per person but only during the Preview Party. I don't think it would be fair to keep that restriction in force a whole week. This way everyone gets what they want during the Preview Party. However, I have noticed last year that there were plenty to go around. Every time someone bought something the employee would restock the shelf. I hope that happens again this year. With the re-release of two popular Boneys this year there is no reason Yankee Candle can't make enough to go around.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I'm a little surprised that the general consensus is lackluster. For me personally, I am very interested in getting the train, the motorcycle, the car, Frank & bride, and the prom couple. Frank and bride are 100% for sure. Prom couple is also 100%, my #1 pick, no doubt. So that's still a potential 5 pieces I might add to my collection, not counting if there are any surprise online-only re-releases that I need. I think even just the 5 pieces is MORE than enough, space-wise and money-wise. I'm actually kind of glad there aren't more than this that I want!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

witchy poo the last few years the website has had the items out as of midnight on wednesday 2 days before the preview party on the 3rd (saturday). so if there is something you really want, you can order it on the website. also, there are many coupon codes right now for $20 off $45 that you can use online, too 



witchy poo said:


> Ok so I had to get on Ebay to see what you all are talking about. This person is bold to say the least. I hope they cant fill their orders, if they get any. I also saw coupons being sold, CRAZY. I am kinda worried this year because we are moving and I will have to go to Indianapolis to get mine this year. In the past my Yankee in Springfield IL has been great with only 4 or 5 of us standing in line for the door to open. I could take my time and look everything over. I don't think I will have that in Indy


----------



## wednesdayaddams

boneybrit are they releasing the 08 bride & groom again?

also, i like a lot of them. but i too, have a packed china cabinet and no more space. i have to be careful and not go hog wild. i literally, do not have the room. 



BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> View attachment 159408
> View attachment 159407
> View attachment 159409
> 
> 
> I went on the Boney Bunch Love FB page and copied these off of there - thought I'd post them so that anyone who hasn't seen them yet won't have to go all over creation trying to find them! LOL
> 
> These are the exact sheets I saw in the store. I think I did a pretty good job remembering what I saw! I completely forgot the car though, sorry about that!
> 
> I'm a little surprised that the general consensus is lackluster. For me personally, I am very interested in getting the train, the motorcycle, the car, Frank & bride, and the prom couple. Frank and bride are 100% for sure. Prom couple is also 100%, my #1 pick, no doubt. So that's still a potential 5 pieces I might add to my collection, not counting if there are any surprise online-only re-releases that I need. I think even just the 5 pieces is MORE than enough, space-wise and money-wise. I'm actually kind of glad there aren't more than this that I want!


----------



## myerman82

Space is very limited for me too. I have decided to retire anything bride and groom to make room for the new additions. I am happy there aren't many space and money wise too. Just seems random that they filled out the collection with these random re-releases. All the newer pieces are more on the expensive side with nothing under $12.99 (besides the jar topper). I'm still planning on getting most of the newer pieces.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

myerman i gave most of my bride & groom pieces away. i still have some of the "couple" pieces but the bride & groom all went to a girlfriend who had basically lost everything. so i gave her some halloween stuff to get started. 

i can't imagine giving anything away to make more space again! LOL! 





myerman82 said:


> Space is very limited for me too. I have decided to retire anything bride and groom to make room for the new additions. I am happy there aren't many space and money wise too. Just seems random that they filled out the collection with these random re-releases. All the newer pieces are more on the expensive side with nothing under $12.99 (besides the jar topper). I'm still planning on getting most of the newer pieces.


----------



## witchy poo

Im looking for the pumpkin wagon and the drummer if anyone has one they would like to sell, LOL  Thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Embalmed

I LOVE the idea of a limit in each item! Although those scalers would probably bring all their friends and family..haha..but still...I have been lucky every year as well to get everything I want...I usually get to my store 30 minutes prior to opening and have always been first in line..last year they opened the doors early as well for my mom and I although each year it gets busier and busier so I did place my order online first of my most wanted just incase and will probably do the same this year since they get more popular each year.


----------



## ozfest43

witchy poo said:


> Im looking for the pumpkin wagon and the drummer if anyone has one they would like to sell, LOL  Thought I would give it a try.


Be ready to shell out some money for those. I've seen those going for over $100 easily on ebay when they are listed.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hi witchy. i had the wagon but gave it to my dad's wife a few years ago. he didn't fit into my theme. but if she ever gives him back i'll let you know. i've never had the drummer. good luck in your search!






witchy poo said:


> Im looking for the pumpkin wagon and the drummer if anyone has one they would like to sell, LOL  Thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Guest

I dunno- I am a huge BB fan, but this year's line is just not really thrilling me too much. 

I think the farmer re release is leftovers that didn't sell. The train would be nice if it didn't have a big boney face in the front. It seem cartoonish.

I do like the prom king and queen.

Maybe I will like them better in color.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, i thought it was a let down too. but i felt that way last year! and i still bought stuff!

this year, i will see what they have. most of the stuff on the miscellaneous page i saw was just old stuff. i already have most of that so no need to buy it again. it's almost a relief. i don't have to spend much $$ on that. MORE MONEY LEFT OVER FOR MANY MORE LADIES IN BLACK! 







hollow said:


> I dunno- I am a huge BB fan, but this year's line is just not really thrilling me too much.
> 
> I think the farmer re release is leftovers that didn't sell. The train would be nice if it didn't have a big boney face in the front. It seem cartoonish.
> 
> I do like the prom king and queen.
> 
> Maybe I will like them better in color.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, the farmer i bought in 2011 and then gave it to my dad. i gave him the boney wagon too. he is a farmer, lol. but he and his wife are religious so they had some objections to it. lol. they took it though. i should ask for it back ha ha.



hollow said:


> I dunno- I am a huge BB fan, but this year's line is just not really thrilling me too much.
> 
> I think the farmer re release is leftovers that didn't sell. The train would be nice if it didn't have a big boney face in the front. It seem cartoonish.
> 
> I do like the prom king and queen.
> 
> Maybe I will like them better in color.


----------



## witchy poo

Thank you for keeping me in mind. There was a wedding band with three pieces one being a drummer. My husband is a drummer and my oldest son is too. My 2 younger sons are taking lessons from my husband as well, so I really want the drummer,LOL.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well if i see the drummer i'll snatch him for you 



witchy poo said:


> Thank you for keeping me in mind. There was a wedding band with three pieces one being a drummer. My husband is a drummer and my oldest son is too. My 2 younger sons are taking lessons from my husband as well, so I really want the drummer,LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Embalmed said:


> I LOVE the idea of a limit in each item! Although those scalers would probably bring all their friends and family..haha..but still...I have been lucky every year as well to get everything I want...I usually get to my store 30 minutes prior to opening and have always been first in line..last year they opened the doors early as well for my mom and I although each year it gets busier and busier so I did place my order online first of my most wanted just incase and will probably do the same this year since they get more popular each year.


guess i lost my post. I'm sure some would bring other folks but how many people do you know in your life that would come stand in the mall for an hour or more to buy this? My dh and sons wouldn't for sure. 

I love the way we're all different...I think i Love the train and i do want the other couples. I also love the bride/groom...maybe because i discovered them right after my dh proposed to me and i sorta think of them as 'us'...corny, I know...but we do sort look like them...dh is tall and think and I got the badonkeydonk butt like the bride.


----------



## Halloeve55

I agree with the limit of 2 pieces each on the day of the party as well.after hearing about the vultures that are in the beginning of the line I'm kinda nervous going to a premiere party!i wanted the clingers Sooo bad but didn't wanna pay the eBay prices.myerman:I do think this year is random as well. Thanks for the info on when they come up online.i didn't know they came up early.now I do!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i don't know how i managed this but I am out of town party weekend for the second year in a row. Ugh. I will be dependent upon those online sales. I MUST have the train.


----------



## myerman82

The train is pretty cool and a must have for me. Then again, I do love the bigger pieces anyway. I have a feeling that my store will not be sold out so I should be good the day of the party. If I have one complaint it would be I wish they would check each piece for cracks before putting them out. Then again, they only have so much time to get everything out before the party so I completely understand. My store isn't really a busy store like the surrounding stores in the towns nearby. I've been luck to get what I want each year and have time to exam the pieces before they sell out. Last year there was a line but I tried to make it fun and not a competition to get the best pieces first. My guess is everyone will go for the Frankenstein and bride and dried up first. That's just my guess though.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

wednesdayaddams said:


> boneybrit are they releasing the 08 bride & groom again?.


Unless they're going to do it online only, my guess is no. That person's photos of the sheets don't leave anything out Boney-wise (based off of the fact that when I was shown the sheets I saw the entire in-store Halloween setup including everything Boney and non-Boney, so I feel pretty confident that I saw all there is too see). Like I said, it's possible they may do some online-only exclusives like last year, who knows. The SKU numbers that someone revealed previously seem to suggest other pieces in their system not accounted for as part of the in-store items, so we'll just have to see!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thank you! 



BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Unless they're going to do it online only, my guess is no. That person's photos of the sheets don't leave anything out Boney-wise (based off of the fact that when I was shown the sheets I saw the entire in-store Halloween setup including everything Boney and non-Boney, so I feel pretty confident that I saw all there is too see). Like I said, it's possible they may do some online-only exclusives like last year, who knows. The SKU numbers that someone revealed previously seem to suggest other pieces in their system not accounted for as part of the in-store items, so we'll just have to see!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

1281999 V/H Boney Grave $12.99

Does anyone think it is possible this is the 2008 Grave Digger votive holder?

I don't see anything like this on the peek sheets?


----------



## myerman82

I'm just guessing here but I don't think we will be seeing a re-release of the 2008 bride and groom. I have my own theory on these anniversary "re-released" pieces. It almost seems like the anniversary pieces last year were really left over stock from whatever year they came out. They weren't really the hottest sellers when they were first released. I also remember in 2009 seeing the Organ Player being the left over piece in stores. I am glad to finally have added him to my collection though. It does seem like they found quit a bit of back stock in their warehouse and went ahead and stamped them anniversary editions. Seems like a lot of work but highly possible. I am guessing that they have also found some back stock of the headless farmer and bobbing for apples and that is why they decided to go ahead and re-release them among the new line. Will they be stamped? They seem to be in stores pieces so my guess is no. As for the original Bonesy being released. I am thinking that when Bonesy sold out two years ago they ordered more shipment but it just did not come in on time and have been sitting so they decide to this year go ahead and re-release that piece. Another possibility is that maybe when they ordered the new Bonesy either last year or this year they were sent the original Bonesy instead. This is all theory but I really don't see Yankee candle putting these pieces back into production because I could think of better pieces that would be better sellers if re-released. They could have given us the original wedding cake or car last year. Why re-release the rehashed versions that didn't really sell out. Just something to think about.


----------



## Spookywolf

Just noticed another pic on the Boney Bunch Love FB page for some of the other Halloween items. Looks like they're offering a haunted house with the flying bats, and I really like the spooky tree double TB. Go check it out! (Thanks Boney Bunch Love...we LOVE YOU!!)


----------



## Spookywolf

Eureka! Finally figured out how to post pics here. I'm copying from Boney Bunch Love FB page (want to make sure to give credit where's it due) These are some of the other YC offerings.


----------



## Halloeve55

so glad the big haunted house is back..really wanted it last year but sold out about time i could get it..of course!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ooooh, now there are close up pics of snow white. I think i DO need it now.


----------



## Halloeve55

these pictures that keep popping up are gonna make me broke...one boney at a time...
the snow white looks more appealing now that i can see their faces


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> yeah, i thought it was a let down too. but i felt that way last year! and i still bought stuff!
> 
> this year, i will see what they have. most of the stuff on the miscellaneous page i saw was just old stuff. i already have most of that so no need to buy it again. it's almost a relief. i don't have to spend much $$ on that. MORE MONEY LEFT OVER FOR MANY MORE LADIES IN BLACK!


Well, the close up of Bone White flipped her into the "must buy" camp! Drat!

I was thinking the same thing! Less Boneys, more LIB! And Brides!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh you're following on FB hollow? me too 

yeah i'm still not sold on snow white. i mean bone white. 




hollow said:


> Well, the close up of Bone White flipped her into the "must buy" camp! Drat!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing! Less Boneys, more LIB! And Brides!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> oh you're following on FB hollow? me too
> 
> yeah i'm still not sold on snow white. i mean bone white.


Yeah, isn't that page the best-est?

I feel I only want Bone White, Prom couple, Frank and his Bride, and I do want to get another Bonesy in case my original Bonesy breaks.

I want the the house with the owl and the spinny thing on top.

I'd love to scoop them all up, but I have zero room and my wallet will be a little happier.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, that page is great. i wonder who sends her all of the pictures? i don't know if it's a deliberate leak? the ebay auctions were yanked today so YC isn't tolerating those, but for sure knows about the fb. so i wonder how much of this is planned by YC??? hmmmmm.

hollow i have last year's cemetary that looks like the owl with the spinny thing. lol.

it's actually a very light metal piece and when you light the candle the heat somehow makes it spin around. so the bats "fly" around in a circle.

it's a pretty neat piece actually. and it does really "work"

i like the prom couple & frank. i already have bonesy and last year's bonesy. but i will get the new dog and kitty cat this year. i would like the beach hearse/car thing too. but i am hoping for some 2008 pieces. maybe they are saving those for when sales are dwindling at some point in the future. i have little interest in the resissues i've seen so far.





hollow said:


> Yeah, isn't that page the best-est?
> 
> I feel I only want Bone White, Prom couple, Frank and his Bride, and I do want to get another Bonesy in case my original Bonesy breaks.
> 
> I want the the house with the owl and the spinny thing on top.
> 
> I'd love to scoop them all up, but I have zero room and my wallet will be a little happier.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> yeah, that page is great. i wonder who sends her all of the pictures? i don't know if it's a deliberate leak? the ebay auctions were yanked today so YC isn't tolerating those, but for sure knows about the fb. so i wonder how much of this is planned by YC??? hmmmmm.


good...vultures! and i think yankee might be behind it..maybe


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I wish we could buy all the boneys online right now!! Im starting to get super inpatient!

how big is the big haunted house? And how much did it cost last year? Thanks!


----------



## Halloeve55

i wanna say the big one was $49.size wise i dont remember exact measurements but its a decent size.


----------



## Halloeve55

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I wish we could buy all the boneys online right now!! Im starting to get super inpatient!
> 
> how big is the big haunted house? And how much did it cost last year? Thanks!


found it on ebay..its 15"x15"


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Halloeve55 said:


> found it on ebay..its 15"x15"


Thanks so much! I'm gonna get it this year


----------



## myerman82

Every year I wanted that haunted house ever since I got one in 2008. However, my mom had fell in love with that one so I gave it to her. I would love to get one this year. Let's see how money is after I get everything else. lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman82:i waited too long last year to get it..blew a lot starting my collection..definitely will get it!


----------



## myerman82

Each store only gets about 2 and it goes pretty fast. I may be displayed all night but grab it if you find it. lol


----------



## Halloeve55

ugh don't tell me that!i'll go nuts..would love to order it online but i'm afraid it'll be damaged..


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Im hoping the haunted house will be available online. 50.00 is a lot but with the 20 off 45 coupon its reasonably priced.


----------



## Halloeve55

i agree but thats why i passed last time and i regretted it.its quite the centerpiece i think  i even have a potential spot for it...tadddaaa!


----------



## grandma lise

I love the Yankee Candle mansions. Over the years, I've back collected all but the first one. This one is a favorite because it's so different from the others...









There's two advantages to ordering this year's mansion online: you can use your coupon code online and preserve your coupons for in store use, and at the end of the season, you can use the box and cardboard bracing for the roof to safely store it. I've never had a problem with shipping or transporting the mansions, but if your mansion arrives damaged, Yankee Candle customer service will take care of you. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Getting it online is the best option. It is quit big and as Grandma Lisa said, you get a box to store it in. Besides, come Boney Bunch day you don't want to be lugging that around the mall or where ever. However, if that's your only option go for it. Better to get it while you can than to be sorry later.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, myerman82, that's another consideration. They are big and awkward "lug around"!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

For those of you who haven't yet seen "Bone White and her seven dreadful dwarfs", here's the link - (you may have to scroll down just a little bit)... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove I'm kind of sad though...I really, really don't like that each character is labeled with their name...it pulls the eye away from the over all scene that I so enjoy creating with the pieces. Oh well, to each his or her own!

Lisa


----------



## Embalmed

eBay listings from that seller were taken down! Hahaha yay!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I love the Yankee Candle mansions. Over the years, I've back collected all but the first one. This one is a favorite because it's so different from the others...
> 
> View attachment 159522
> 
> 
> There's two advantages to ordering this year's mansion online: you can use your coupon code online and preserve your coupons for in store use, and at the end of the season, you can use the box and cardboard bracing for the roof to safely store it. I've never had a problem with shipping or transporting the mansions, but if your mansion arrives damaged, Yankee Candle customer service will take care of you.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, What year is the mansion in this pic from? I love that one! 

I plan on ordering Frank & Bride and the prom couple online, so I don't miss out. Last year my store was crazy crowded, and there were some people putting 4-5 of each piece in their baskets (think they were heading off to Ebay) But at least I'll have them in hand. If the stores have extras on preview party day, I can always pick up another and switch it out if I don't like how the paint job looks. My manager's pretty good about that kind of thing. Can anybody tell how many candles the train holds? Hard to see. But I'm loving the beach hearse more every time I look at it. Are those surf boards sticking out the back, or someone's legs?


----------



## grandma lise

Embalmed said:


> eBay listings from that seller were taken down! Hahaha yay!


Not only have those Ebay listings ended, they aren't showing in the completed listing area either. I didn't know it was possible to do that. I'm impressed! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I'm loving the beach hearse more every time I look at it. Are those surf boards sticking out the back, or someone's legs?


Okay, that comment really caught me off guard. Too funny Spookywolf! 

Not sure which year the mansion came out. If I can find my catalogs in the next couple of weeks, I'll let you know. It occassionally surfaces on Ebay. That's how I got mine. A good search to check each day is "Yankee Candle Halloween" then click on "newly listed". That's probably how I found it. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I really love the pumpkin people. Too bad they were only around for one year. They could have made an entire line out of them like the boney bunches. I love your haunted house in the picture too. What year is that from? I know the one I got was from 2008 and each window opened.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I really love the pumpkin people. Too bad they were only around for one year. They could have made an entire line out of them like the boney bunches. I love your haunted house in the picture too. What year is that from? I know the one I got was from 2008 and each window opened.


The windows opened? Myerman, don't tell me stuff like that! Now I want that stupid mansion too. Argghh! I don't think my energy supply company's gonna understand when I tell them I spent their August bill money on Boneys, LOL!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I really love the pumpkin people. Too bad they were only around for one year. They could have made an entire line out of them like the boney bunches. I love your haunted house in the picture too. What year is that from? I know the one I got was from 2008 and each window opened.


Don't know. If I figure it out, perhaps this year I'll write the year on the bottom of each mansion! 

I really like the pumpkin people too. One of these days I'll back collect all three of the After Life band members too. They look so great together in these photos I came across on the Boney Bunch Love Facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...114136.-2207520000.1374210521.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...114136.-2207520000.1374210521.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...114136.-2207520000.1374210521.&type=3&theater

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

I love those Afterlife band member guys!! Too adorable. I've got the accordian man, but I'm looking for the other two. I love the pumpkin people too. I'm hoping Yankee might put those out in the Hallmark stores again this year.


----------



## myerman82

Your lucky to have picked one of them up. I had heard about them when they came out but the Hallmark by me never stocked them. I had missed out on them. That is why when I heard about the pumpkin people I was willing to travel to get them. I would back catalog them but I'm not willing to spend a lot on them. Like I said before, I hope one day I will find them along with some 2008 pieces at a garage sale or a second hand store.


----------



## Halloeve55

ok grandmalise and myerman82:you have convinced me on buying the mansion online


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> I love the Yankee Candle mansions. Over the years, I've back collected all but the first one. This one is a favorite because it's so different from the others...
> 
> 
> 
> There's two advantages to ordering this year's mansion online: you can use your coupon code online and preserve your coupons for in store use, and at the end of the season, you can use the box and cardboard bracing for the roof to safely store it. I've never had a problem with shipping or transporting the mansions, but if your mansion arrives damaged, Yankee Candle customer service will take care of you.
> 
> Lisa


rub it in that you have a mansion!  hehe..love your display..i have that pumpkin man with the raven..love the raven!wish they brought them back as well.i bought mine at bed bath and beyond and got 20% off each one i bought


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> For those of you who haven't yet seen "Bone White and her seven dreadful dwarfs", here's the link - (you may have to scroll down just a little bit)... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove I'm kind of sad though...I really, really don't like that each character is labeled with their name...it pulls the eye away from the over all scene that I so enjoy creating with the pieces. Oh well, to each his or her own!
> 
> Lisa


i'm ok with the names but don't like that their faces are all identical from what i can tell. Of course, there's really only one boney face, isn't there? sigh.


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> rub it in that you have a mansion!  hehe..love your display..i have that pumpkin man with the raven..love the raven!wish they brought them back as well.i bought mine at bed bath and beyond and got 20% off each one i bought


Thanks Halloweve55!



wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm ok with the names but don't like that their faces are all identical from what i can tell. Of course, there's really only one boney face, isn't there? sigh.


I was thinking along those lines too, perhaps different poses. I also was hoping this piece would be a mother, or perhaps a teacher, with children. When I saw "Bone White" holding an apple, my heart sank. I, for the most part, do not collect anything that is based on antimated artwork. While it's a worthy art form and interesting, it's just not what I'm interested in collecting. 

What initially attracted me to the Boney Bunch was the unique, victorian look of it's characters, sometimes doing common things like standing or pushing a baby carriage, holding an umbrella, driving a car or a horse drawn hearse; other times engaged in seasonal activities such as the pumpkin harvest or engaging in party activites like dressing up as pirates, as a witch, or as a bat, unexpectedly popping out of a coffin, or bobbing for apples; or doing adventurous things like navigating a submarine that looks like a fish! The bride and groom pieces are all nicely done, but they kind of took over the collection for a while. I'm glad they're now re-releasing earlier pieces instead of adding new ones. 

I have to say it again...I loved, loved almost all of the rejected prototypes. They were consistant with what I believe was Mark Cook's original vision for the collection - (though I still don't get the rejected Boney centipede piece...sorry...still trying though). Admittedly, I was momentarily put off by the rejected guillotine piece, but I quickly realized that the Boney Bunch are already dead, they frequently "lose" their heads, and that the character was doing something intented to entertain, not in any way to cause harm. The little boy riding a tricycle was adorable - (I can see him peddling along with the mother pushing the baby carriage) - also liked the squid boy - (I can still see him bobbing in the water near the submarine). 

The "Bone White" piece feels like a departure from the collection. I may change my mind about it, but for now, I hope we don't see more pieces like it. I think, because it pulls me out of the "Boney World" into the present. It evokes a different feeling. And it feels too gimmicky. Not sure if I fully understand yet why I don't like it, and again, I may change my mind, but this is how I feel about it right now. 

I don't mean to be negative. Like all of you, I'm excited and really looking forward to seeing entire collection at the Halloween Preview Party. I'll withhold judgement on the other pieces until I've seen and played with them!

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Halloweve55!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking along those lines too, perhaps different poses. I also was hoping this piece would be a mother, or perhaps a teacher, with children. When I saw "Bone White" holding an apple, my heart sank. I, for the most part, do not collect anything that is based on antimated artwork. While it's a worthy art form and interesting, it's just not what I'm interested in collecting.
> 
> What initially attracted me to the Boney Bunch was the unique, victorian look of it's characters, sometimes doing common things like standing or pushing a baby carriage, holding an umbrella, driving a car or a horse drawn hearse; other times engaged in seasonal activities such as the pumpkin harvest or engaging in party activites like dressing up as pirates, as a witch, or as a bat, unexpectedly popping out of a coffin, or bobbing for apples; or doing adventurous things like navigating a submarine that looks like a fish! The bride and groom pieces are all nicely done, but they kind of took over the collection for a while. I'm glad they're now re-releasing earlier pieces instead of adding new ones.
> 
> I have to say it again...I loved, loved almost all of the rejected prototypes. They were consistant with what I believe was Mark Cook's original vision for the collection - (though I still don't get the rejected Boney centipede piece...sorry...still trying though). Admittedly, I was momentarily put off by the rejected guillotine piece, but I quickly realized that the Boney Bunch are already dead, they frequently "lose" their heads, and that the character was doing something intented to entertain, not in any way to cause harm. The little boy riding a tricycle was adorable - (I can see him peddling along with the mother pushing the baby carriage) - also liked the squid boy - (I can still see him bobbing in the water near the submarine).
> 
> The "Bone White" piece feels like a departure from the collection. I may change my mind about it, but for now, I hope we don't see more pieces like it. I think, because it pulls me out of the "Boney World" into the present. It evokes a different feeling. And it feels too gimmicky. Not sure if I fully understand yet why I don't like it, and again, I may change my mind, but this is how I feel about it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa


I agree. I love the Victorian look of them. I would LOVE to see a mother and daughter cooking together, a teacher and students in an old fashioned classroom, a dad teaching a son how to fish. Just everyday life in Boneyland so to speak.

I also did not get the centipede...i think the 'allure' was just that centipedes are kinda creepy to lots of folks.

I think Bone White is an attempt to cash in on the fairy tale mania going on right now in entertainment. I am waffling but I think I am going to end up not getting that piece after all. 

Now the train is another story.....


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> I love the Yankee Candle mansions. Over the years, I've back collected all but the first one. This one is a favorite because it's so different from the others...
> 
> View attachment 159522
> 
> 
> There's two advantages to ordering this year's mansion online: you can use your coupon code online and preserve your coupons for in store use, and at the end of the season, you can use the box and cardboard bracing for the roof to safely store it. I've never had a problem with shipping or transporting the mansions, but if your mansion arrives damaged, Yankee Candle customer service will take care of you.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa - I bought the mansion back in 2011. They all look the same to me EXCEPT for this one that you're displaying. I've seen this one on eBay befor and been tempted to buy it. I love the shape with the cylinder (I forget what it's called) on the corner....I thought this was the first one?


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> I agree. I love the Victorian look of them. I would LOVE to see a mother and daughter cooking together, a teacher and students in an old fashioned classroom, a dad teaching a son how to fish. Just everyday life in Boneyland so to speak.
> 
> I also did not get the centipede...i think the 'allure' was just that centipedes are kinda creepy to lots of folks.
> 
> I think Bone White is an attempt to cash in on the fairy tale mania going on right now in entertainment. I am waffling but I think I am going to end up not getting that piece after all.
> 
> Now the train is another story.....


Same thing I have been thinking- put into words perfectly, thank you!

The Edward Gorey vibe is gone from the Boney Bunch, sadly.
http://www.google.com/search?q=edwi...WG46y9gTp5oDIDw&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=791

Also, I have bought the BB online only since 2010, including the mansion, and all pieces have been undamaged. They are packed well.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Is there an extra shipping charge on the large haunted house? I hope not!


----------



## myerman82

I feel I am a little off on the years when it comes to the mansions. I thought I had got mine in 2008 (the one with the windows that open) but looking at ebay the one listed as 2008 is different. I'm going to guess that mine was from 2007. Was that the first year they did mansions? If so then I'm guessing Grandma Lisa's mansion is from 2009. However, I don't remember seeing that mansion before because I would have bought it.


----------



## myerman82

skulls&sprinkles said:


> Is there an extra shipping charge on the large haunted house? I hope not!


No, I don't think there is a extra shipping charge. They used to be able to order it in store for you and waive the shipping charges if it's still available.


----------



## Halloeve55

I bought some boneys last year online(Yankee) and they really do pack them well..they need that extra cushion since one of the two mail people who deliver my mail drives like a bat outta h311!


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Lisa - I bought the mansion back in 2011. They all look the same to me EXCEPT for this one that you're displaying. I've seen this one on eBay befor and been tempted to buy it. I love the shape with the cylinder (I forget what it's called) on the corner....I thought this was the first one?


ninababy100109, maybe. I keep thinking 2007 but I don't know why. Not sure. Really like it though! 

Lisa


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Halloeve55 said:


> ugh don't tell me that!i'll go nuts..would love to order it online but i'm afraid it'll be damaged..


I ordered the house last year online and it arrived just fine! I did return it though because it was huge! Much bigger than I had anticipated!


----------



## ninababy100109

I agree with grandma lise - why o why did they have to put names on Snow White and her dwarves. We're smart enough - we can figure it out for ourselves. It just takes away from the charm of the piece and makes it a lil....cheesy. Of course, I'll still buy it tho - boy do they have their hooks in us. I was also looking at the BB Love FB page - did anyone else notice the face on the front of the train? I missed that. Kinda cool. I wonder if its smiling or sinister? Looks smiley. The only thing I don't like about the train is the 2 dimensional conductor hanging out the window. Should've made him 3D or skipped him altogether and just put a boney face on front of the train. Of course an old-school railroad stagecoach would've made more sense...and been better...but, I digress...


----------



## Guest

ninababy100109 said:


> I agree with grandma lise - why o why did they have to put names on Snow White and her dwarves. We're smart enough - we can figure it out for ourselves. It just takes away from the charm of the piece and makes it a lil....cheesy. Of course, I'll still buy it tho - boy do they have their hooks in us. I was also looking at the BB Love FB page - did anyone else notice the face on the front of the train? I missed that. Kinda cool. I wonder if its smiling or sinister? Looks smiley. The only thing I don't like about the train is the 2 dimensional conductor hanging out the window. Should've made him 3D or skipped him altogether and just put a boney face on front of the train. Of course an old-school railroad stagecoach would've made more sense...and been better...but, I digress...


Gosh my exact thoughts about Bone White!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

and yes, i love the early victorian-esque feel to the boney bunch but since 2008 they seem to have consistently changed for the worse. and yes, there is something just weird about snow white infiltrating the boney bunch. some things are sacred! lol. boney bunch should not be tained with disney characters for heaven's sake! 

i've had good luck except last year my glass votive holder "dead from the neck up" arrived with his glass votive holder chipped. it may have been something that happened during packaging though.

for the most part, everything is packed extremely well. and at my house, i have a locked gate and instead of the postal worker leaving the box nicely in front of the garage as ups and fed ex do, he "throws/tosses/heaves" it over the fence and onto my porch. lovely, isn't it? so i am leary of shipping much of anything to my house. 




hollow said:


> Same thing I have been thinking- put into words perfectly, thank you!
> 
> The Edwin Gore vibe is gone from the Boney Bunch, sadly.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=edwi...WG46y9gTp5oDIDw&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=791
> 
> Also, I have bought the BB online only since 2010, including the mansion, and all pieces have been undamaged. They are packed well.


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> and yes, i love the early victorian-esque feel to the boney bunch but since 2008 they seem to have consistently changed for the worse. and yes, there is something just weird about snow white infiltrating the boney bunch. some things are sacred! lol. boney bunch should not be tained with disney characters :M(


I'm surprised YC was even able to use that character. Doesn't Disney own the rights? Wouldn't the YC company have to pay for use of the image? O well it's out there now. I mean I don't totally hate the piece. I think it just should've been done more consistently with the rest of the line. And in greater detail with no names. The Evil Queen (as an old boney witch) handing Bone White an apple might've been a better idea...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

that is a good thought nina. malificent you mean? yeah, that would be more in line with halloween than snow white, for sure! i am guessing that some things are subject to "parody" and some things are outright copyright infringements that YC would have had to pay a royalty to use in this case. which one this is, i do not have a clue though. lol. 




ninababy100109 said:


> I'm surprised YC was even able to use that character. Doesn't Disney own the rights? Wouldn't the YC company have to pay for use of the image? O well it's out there now. I mean I don't totally hate the piece. I think it just should've been done more consistently with the rest of the line. And in greater detail with no names. The Evil Queen (as an old boney witch) handing Bone White an apple might've been a better idea...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> I'm surprised YC was even able to use that character. Doesn't Disney own the rights? Wouldn't the YC company have to pay for use of the image? O well it's out there now. I mean I don't totally hate the piece. I think it just should've been done more consistently with the rest of the line. And in greater detail with no names. The Evil Queen (as an old boney witch) handing Bone White an apple might've been a better idea...


disney would only own rights to the their version of the character. Snow white is an old fairy tale and considered public domain. The image YC is using is nothing like Disney's snow white.

the evil queen givign her the apple would be a great piece. Maleficent, btw, is from SLeeping Beauty. 

Public domain, fair game.
Otherwise, Disney would be paying Copenhagen for bogartng the little mermaid and the Native Americans for Pocahontas (or 'Uncle Hontas' as my granddaughter calls her).


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> Same thing I have been thinking- put into words perfectly, thank you!
> 
> The Edwin Gore vibe is gone from the Boney Bunch, sadly.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=edwi...WG46y9gTp5oDIDw&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=791
> 
> Also, I have bought the BB online only since 2010, including the mansion, and all pieces have been undamaged. They are packed well.


Hollow, I REALLY like the look of the artwork you posted a link to. 

It may be too late, but hoping Yankee Candle returns next year to the original vision of the Boney Bunch collection. Like ninababy100109, I'll purchase the Bone White piece, but only because it's better to hand pick pieces and cheaper to collect all the pieces on the release date rather than later. I may find a unique use for it. Who knows. Really lookihng forward to seeing them and bringing them home.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

The Boney Bunch had the Headless Horseman included a few years ago; one of my favorite pieces. 

I will pick up the Bone White piece for the same reason, G.L.: I am gonna want it in a few years, and then it won't be so cheap.

I still adore the BB. I still like their vibe...just not enough to buy every piece. I'll get the ones that I feel drawn to.

I love the photos of the Afterlife Band! They look SO different they way you have displayed them vs just sitting on a shelf.

I picked up the Afterlife "Elizawitch" on ebay and love her to death!


----------



## Guest

The Gashlycrumb Tinies: A Very Gorey Alphabet Book
by Maria Popova
It’s no secret I have a massive soft spot for alphabet books. In 1963, prolific mid-century illustrator and author Edward Gorey published an alphabet book so grimly antithetical to the very premise of the genre — making children feel comfortable and inspiring them to learn — that it took the macabre humor genre to a new level. “A is for Amy who fell down the stairs,” The Gashlycrumb Tinies begins. “B is for Basil assaulted by bears. C is for Clara who wasted away. D is for Desmond thrown out of a sleigh…”

Part Tim Burton long before there was Burton, part Edgar Allan Poe long after Poe, the book exudes Gorey’s signature adult picture book mastery, not merely adorned by the gorgeously dark crosshatched illustrations but narratively driven by them.

Here is his alphabet: http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2011/01/19/edward-gorey-the-gashlycrumb-tinies/

I always think of Boneys when I see them.


----------



## myerman82

If true, then we better get our "snow white"boneys before they are taken off the shelves. Oh wait, they will just rerelease it next year without any writing.


----------



## Halloeve55

I don't know how I feel about none white anymore..I've never been a big fan of snow white period but it's different,and random.this year wasn't as big as last year in my opinion.i am getting the couples for sure an the train for my son.and the haunted house!im most excited about the non boney piece! Lol.I do love the idea that they should've made one of the evil witch handing snow white an apple since it would kinda tie in with the bobbing for apples boney


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> The Gashlycrumb Tinies: A Very Gorey Alphabet Book
> by Maria Popova
> It’s no secret I have a massive soft spot for alphabet books. In 1963, prolific mid-century illustrator and author Edward Gorey published an alphabet book so grimly antithetical to the very premise of the genre — making children feel comfortable and inspiring them to learn — that it took the macabre humor genre to a new level. “A is for Amy who fell down the stairs,” The Gashlycrumb Tinies begins. “B is for Basil assaulted by bears. C is for Clara who wasted away. D is for Desmond thrown out of a sleigh…”
> 
> Part Tim Burton long before there was Burton, part Edgar Allan Poe long after Poe, the book exudes Gorey’s signature adult picture book mastery, not merely adorned by the gorgeously dark crosshatched illustrations but narratively driven by them.
> 
> Here is his alphabet: http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2011/01/19/edward-gorey-the-gashlycrumb-tinies/
> 
> I always think of Boneys when I see them.


Oh Hollow, that link was such a treat! I love children's literature and was not familiar with this artist. I also enjoy envelope art and reading letters. In part to learn more about artist, I ordered the book, Floating Worlds: The Letters of Edward Gorey and Peter F. Neumeyer, published sometime after Gorey's death. It will help pass the time until the party!

15 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think a boney take on popular fairy tales could be awesome. Hansel and Gretel, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, beauty and the beast....would all be kickin as boneys!


----------



## Boneys80

I do agree with you.. this new idea to present us with something familiar can come off as gimmicky and modern day. We were drawn into the original theme which like you said, had that victorian look and that's what I love most about the collection.. the eerie, old world, edwardian appeal with the touch of edgy, unique characteristics. The charm is there throughout the whole collection, but now it does feel like the theme has steered away with an attempt to draw new boney followers/buyers.
However, even with all that being said.. knowing that it's available, I somehow can't seem to pass it up LOL. It's just the boney lover in me I guess. It really is adorable. But I kinda wish it didn't happen. But since it did.. ok fine. it just leads me to believe that they have plans to do mummy, werewolf, dracula.. etc..
but as long as they are still making boneys, the excitement for them lives on. 


grandma lise said:


> Thanks Halloweve55!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking along those lines too, perhaps different poses. I also was hoping this piece would be a mother, or perhaps a teacher, with children. When I saw "Bone White" holding an apple, my heart sank. I, for the most part, do not collect anything that is based on antimated artwork. While it's a worthy art form and interesting, it's just not what I'm interested in collecting.
> 
> What initially attracted me to the Boney Bunch was the unique, victorian look of it's characters, sometimes doing common things like standing or pushing a baby carriage, holding an umbrella, driving a car or a horse drawn hearse; other times engaged in seasonal activities such as the pumpkin harvest or engaging in party activites like dressing up as pirates, as a witch, or as a bat, unexpectedly popping out of a coffin, or bobbing for apples; or doing adventurous things like navigating a submarine that looks like a fish! The bride and groom pieces are all nicely done, but they kind of took over the collection for a while. I'm glad they're now re-releasing earlier pieces instead of adding new ones.
> 
> I have to say it again...I loved, loved almost all of the rejected prototypes. They were consistant with what I believe was Mark Cook's original vision for the collection - (though I still don't get the rejected Boney centipede piece...sorry...still trying though). Admittedly, I was momentarily put off by the rejected guillotine piece, but I quickly realized that the Boney Bunch are already dead, they frequently "lose" their heads, and that the character was doing something intented to entertain, not in any way to cause harm. The little boy riding a tricycle was adorable - (I can see him peddling along with the mother pushing the baby carriage) - also liked the squid boy - (I can still see him bobbing in the water near the submarine).
> 
> The "Bone White" piece feels like a departure from the collection. I may change my mind about it, but for now, I hope we don't see more pieces like it. I think, because it pulls me out of the "Boney World" into the present. It evokes a different feeling. And it feels too gimmicky. Not sure if I fully understand yet why I don't like it, and again, I may change my mind, but this is how I feel about it right now.
> 
> I don't mean to be negative. Like all of you, I'm excited and really looking forward to seeing entire collection at the Halloween Preview Party. I'll withhold judgement on the other pieces until I've seen and played with them!
> 
> Lisa


----------



## Boneys80

oh.. and in response to your comment about the protos.. I still think the centipede and octopus are the most amazing boneys I have ever seen. and of course they are unavailable. ( i know we have discussed before lol) but maybe one day yankee will give us what we want....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

good to know wicked! i was not aware that snow white is a book. i thought it was purely a disney creation. yeah, i think copyrights expire so many years after the authors death or something like that. i'm an accountant. not in publishing, so i don't know!  lol. 



wickedwillingwench said:


> disney would only own rights to the their version of the character. Snow white is an old fairy tale and considered public domain. The image YC is using is nothing like Disney's snow white.
> 
> the evil queen givign her the apple would be a great piece. Maleficent, btw, is from SLeeping Beauty.
> 
> Public domain, fair game.
> Otherwise, Disney would be paying Copenhagen for bogartng the little mermaid and the Native Americans for Pocahontas (or 'Uncle Hontas' as my granddaughter calls her).


----------



## pinkie1205

What boneys are being released? I'm on my phone so it's hard to scroll back.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

pinkie go to facebook and look up "boney bunch love" page. she has 4 pages of the new ones listed (someone leaked them ) enjoy!



pinkie1205 said:


> What boneys are being released? I'm on my phone so it's hard to scroll back.


----------



## myerman82

Looks like a lot of the other Halloween stuff is repeats. I see they are offering the Spider web multi-candle holder again. I didn't get it when it first came out but I may get it this year. It does look like there really isn't much new this year.


----------



## Guest

pinkie1205 said:


> What boneys are being released? I'm on my phone so it's hard to scroll back.


August 3rd is the in store preview party. Last year Boneys were released early online, so keep an eye out.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Looks like a lot of the other Halloween stuff is repeats. I see they are offering the Spider web multi-candle holder again. I didn't get it when it first came out but I may get it this year. It does look like there really isn't much new this year.


It's sort of a relief, actually. I wish it was a knockout year, but it is good enough and I can pick up a few things and be happy with it!


----------



## Kitty

The tv show the Addams Family was based on Charles Addams drawings. The Boney Bunch could be their kin.

I wonder what surprises will be in store like the ornaments & black cat tart warmer.
We can still hope return 08 or 09 pieces.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boney Bunch love has posted the skeleton crew and black cat pieces now.


----------



## grandma lise

I added up the new Boney Bunch pieces again, 12 pieces for $283.88, NOT including re-releases. That's enough for me...[giggle]. I'm already excited about half the collection. I'm sure I'll like even more when I see the full color catalog. Which reminds me...must go to store and beg them to call me as soon as the new catalog arrives.

I can hardly wait to bring Dead Man's Curve home. I don't know which piece will be my favorite yet, but it definately tops my list. I'm intrigued by the Boney Head tart warmer. The more I look at it, the more I really like it. Probably will get the new Black Cat jar shade and perhaps three of the new Creepy Crawly votive holder. Nothing in the Skeleton Crew is calling to me yet, but I always ignore that collection at first.

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i really like the hearse this year too! i think for just a tealight holder though it is expensive at $34.99. but since i don't like the 7 dwarf thing and the train is too big/not my style honestly that would be my only expensive piece i think. i do like the poe items although most of them i already have some variation of. i guess i'll have to see them in the store. 

i will get the jar shade too. not a fan of creepy line really so no creepy crawly stuff, except maybe the spiderweb candleabra. i always get the purchase with purchase and i like tart burners so that is def. a yes. 

i typically go to the skeleton stuff after the boney bunch and before creepy crawly. lol. but every time i dont' get a skeleton item i'm on the fence about i kick myself later. so best to just get what i want when it's out.




grandma lise said:


> I added up the new Boney Bunch pieces again, 12 pieces for $283.88, NOT including re-releases. That's enough for me...[giggle]. I'm already excited about half the collection. I'm sure I'll like even more when I see the full color catalog. Which reminds me...must go to store and beg them to call me as soon as the new catalog arrives.
> 
> I can hardly wait to bring Dead Man's Curve home. I don't know which piece will be my favorite yet, but it definately tops my list. I'm intrigued by the Boney Head tart warmer. The more I look at it, the more I really like it. Probably will get the new Black Cat jar shade and perhaps three of the new Creepy Crawly votive holder. Nothing in the Skeleton Crew is calling to me yet, but I always ignore that collection at first.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> I do agree with you.. this new idea to present us with something familiar can come off as gimmicky and modern day. We were drawn into the original theme which like you said, had that victorian look and that's what I love most about the collection.. the eerie, old world, edwardian appeal with the touch of edgy, unique characteristics. The charm is there throughout the whole collection, but now it does feel like the theme has steered away with an attempt to draw new boney followers/buyers.
> However, even with all that being said.. knowing that it's available, I somehow can't seem to pass it up LOL. It's just the boney lover in me I guess. It really is adorable. But I kinda wish it didn't happen. But since it did.. ok fine. it just leads me to believe that they have plans to do mummy, werewolf, dracula.. etc..
> but as long as they are still making boneys, the excitement for them lives on.


Bonsey80, I like the way you and others are describing the collection. I wouldn't object to them adding one character a year dressed as a "mummy, werewolf, dracula, etc.". I think it would be fun to create a scene in which all of the characters are in costume at the annual Halloween party. The two pirates are STILL two of my FAVORITE pieces, although that flying witch from last year blew me away. This year, I think my favorite character will be the Frankenstein and Bride taper holders. But won't know for sure until I get 'em all home. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> oh.. and in response to your comment about the protos.. I still think the centipede and octopus are the most amazing boneys I have ever seen. and of course they are unavailable. ( i know we have discussed before lol) but maybe one day yankee will give us what we want....


I'm curious, if you had the centipede piece, do you have any ideas on how you would decorate with it? The only thing I can think of is using 6 or more on the food table...[giggle].

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I have to agree with everyone else about it being nice to have a shorter collection this year. I have thought about it and it is a relief for my wallet anyway. Now I can get the haunted mansion that I wanted and I do see another moving cemetery or is it a haunted house? I can't tell but I know I love my moving cemetery and would love to add a different moving piece to my collection. I'm not going to get the spider multi-candle holder though. I remember when it came out I did not get it because it was expensive. I do have to spread my Halloween budget among Yankee Candle, Home Good, Spooky Town, and whatever else I find in stores. I can't be spending my entire budget at Yankee Candle.


----------



## ninababy100109

So, reading through all these wonderful posts here and at the Boney Bunch Love FB page throughout the weeks before the BB release makes me wonder: somebody at the YC "lab" needs to be reading this stuff. Whether its Mark Cook or a different artist that is now designing these pieces, they need to be advised by their fan base. And there fan base is right here! I'd like to believe that someone who has input is taking our opinions into consideration, but I'm not sure. We all pretty much agree on what we want to see. How hard can it be to listen, then create. Hell, there are people on this forum and BB Love FB that should be hired to the "Boney Bunch Development Team." I nominate the creator of the BB Love FB page (have u seen her drawings?) and Grandma Lise to start. I guarantee we'd all be happy then. I mean, don't get me wrong - I am happy with the designs for the most part. And as a collector and a fan, i will buy. But we get roughly 12-13 pieces a year...once a year. It is a shame to waste even a single design on something foolish. There is just so much potential for awesomeness in the BB line. Just look at the original/earlier pieces in the line - virtually every one was a dead hit. I just don't feel like the company has fully tapped into the potential of what the Boney Bunch could be, should be, and what it was. Maybe I'm wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## Boneys80

Hey we think alike! I was thinking they look like they are dressing up for halloween. 
.. Even the bone white could be part of the costume party! I have been thinking of creating my own mach up version of a werewolf, mummy, and zombie boney.. We'll see. 
 
Also.. The centipede would definitely look awesome with the Boney sitter riding it.. Or little candy gummy worms in the tart dish. Heehee



grandma lise said:


> Bonsey80, I like the way you and others are describing the collection. I wouldn't object to them adding one character a year dressed as a "mummy, and but werewolf, dracula, etc.". I think it would be fun to create a scene in which all of the characters are in costume at the annual Halloween party. The two pirates are STILL two of my FAVORITE pieces, although that flying witch from last year blew me away. This year, I think my favorite character will be the Frankenstein and Bride taper holders. But won't know for sure until I get 'em all home.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109, I've been thinking about this too. 

Just to get this out of the way, I'm certain the artist is still Mark Cook. And I probably should add that he, not Ronnie Walters, designed the original 2008 Boney Bunch collection. Ronnie, best known perhaps for her rubberstamp designs for Inky Antics, was contracted by Mark to design a different group of products. The Chinese manufacturer wrongly made the assumption that Ronnie was the designer of the Boney Bunch in addition to the group of products that she designed. I learned this by communicating with an Ebay seller who was selling her daughter's 2008 Boney Bunch collection. She lives near Mark Cook and had the opportunity to meet him at an artist signing at a nearby Yankee Candle store. She asked him specifically about the 2008 collection and it was then that he shared the above story with her! 

I think it would be interesting to survey Boney Bunch collectors, then bring it to the attention of Yankee Candle. It would take some thought, but once the survey's over all design is agreed to, it could be posted as a separate thread where we all could respond. I can think of no better group of people to provide this important input! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> Hey we think alike! I was thinking they look like they are dressing up for halloween.
> .. Even the bone white could be part of the costume party! I have been thinking of creating my own mach up version of a werewolf, mummy, and zombie boney.. We'll see.
> 
> Also.. The centipede would definitely look awesome with the Boney sitter riding it.. Or little candy gummy worms in the tart dish. Heehee


Bonesy80, I love all your ideas, your photography too!

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80

As you all know, I love sharing it all! Can't wait to see what everyone picks up this year! 

QUOTE=grandma lise;1470061]Bonesy80, I love all your ideas, your photography too!

Lisa[/QUOTE]


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> ninababy100109, I've been thinking about this too. I think it would be interesting to survey Boney Bunch collectors, then bring it to the attention of Yankee Candle. It would take some thought, but once the survey's over all design is agreed to, it could be posted as a separate thread where we all could respond. I can think of no better group of people to provide this important input!
> 
> Lisa


I would just hope that someone who matters is watching. I'm sure they know that we exist - that they have a fan base for this line - that it has become collectible. I mean how could they not know? That said, there is a wealth of information on this site and BB Love. Some companies pay big money to do market research (granted, for much more important stuff, but not always). Yankee has their market research for free right here! I think someone over there should be making an effort to incorporate our opinions into the line. Like I said, it is only 13 pieces, once a year. And it is a total shame to "waste" a piece. For instance, we all loved most of the so-called prototype rejects. Well, how is it that Dead from the Neck and Bone Dry - which are just rehashes of Last Call - make it into the line, but the lil tricycle guy or the guillotine don't? Those rehashed pieces are a creative waste. Again, so much potential untapped.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I would just hope that someone who matters is watching. I'm sure they know that we exist - that they have a fan base for this line - that it has become collectible. I mean how could they not know? That said, there is a wealth of information on this site and BB Love. Some companies pay big money to do market research (granted, for much more important stuff, but not always). Yankee has their market research for free right here! I think someone over there should be making an effort to incorporate our opinions into the line. Like I said, it is only 13 pieces, once a year. And it is a total shame to "waste" a piece. For instance, we all loved most of the so-called prototype rejects. Well, how is it that Dead from the Neck and Bone Dry - which are just rehashes of Last Call - make it into the line, but the lil tricycle guy or the guillotine don't? Those rehashed pieces are a creative waste. Again, so much potential untapped.


This is what I have been saying for the last few years. Each year we get pieces that are rehashed from the previous year. There is no need to keep rehashing bonesy or last call. We could have new characters every year. I have my own opinion on the so called "anniversary pieces" that I voiced a few pages back. If they really want to give us anniversary pieces why not give us the popular pieces that we want. I'm sure most of us weren't exactly begging for the headless farmer. Also, when half the line is rehashed it just feels like more of the same thing each year. Obviously, there is a variety to choose from judging by the prototypes that we saw. If they really have to rehash why not rehash characters that we really want. I'm sure most of us would be happy with more of the female characters. We really do not need any more bride and groom pieces. I think someone needs to go back to the drawing board and figure out what made 2008 and 2009 such a success.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> I would just hope that someone who matters is watching. I'm sure they know that we exist - that they have a fan base for this line - that it has become collectible. I mean how could they not know? That said, there is a wealth of information on this site and BB Love. Some companies pay big money to do market research (granted, for much more important stuff, but not always). Yankee has their market research for free right here! I think someone over there should be making an effort to incorporate our opinions into the line. Like I said, it is only 13 pieces, once a year. And it is a total shame to "waste" a piece. For instance, we all loved most of the so-called prototype rejects. Well, how is it that Dead from the Neck and Bone Dry - which are just rehashes of Last Call - make it into the line, but the lil tricycle guy or the guillotine don't? Those rehashed pieces are a creative waste. Again, so much potential untapped.


well, why aren't we emailing YC and either giving them our ideas or directing them to this thread? I would LOVE to see Boneys dressing Halloween Costumes... a boney halloween party would lend itself to tons of great pieces...both for characters and stage dressing.


----------



## boobird

I am really not feeling this year... I started collecting in 2009, got the bulk of my collection in 2010, and only picked up a few pieces the last 2 years. This year does not excite me at all, except for the frankenstein, but not enough to spend $20. There seemed to be a better range of affordable vs splurge items in the past. I will still go to the party, pick up the JoL scent plug, and see if there are any unannounced surprises; but will be saving my microscopic halloween budget for bath and body works, target, and home goods.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> This is what I have been saying for the last few years. Each year we get pieces that are rehashed from the previous year. There is no need to keep rehashing bonesy or last call. We could have new characters every year. I have my own opinion on the so called "anniversary pieces" that I voiced a few pages back. If they really want to give us anniversary pieces why not give us the popular pieces that we want. I'm sure most of us weren't exactly begging for the headless farmer. Also, when half the line is rehashed it just feels like more of the same thing each year. Obviously, there is a variety to choose from judging by the prototypes that we saw. If they really have to rehash why not rehash characters that we really want. I'm sure most of us would be happy with more of the female characters. We really do not need any more bride and groom pieces. I think someone needs to go back to the drawing board and figure out what made 2008 and 2009 such a success.


Myerman - you're dead on. Raise your hand if you we're begging for the headless farmer...Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?!!!! I think I know your opinion on the so called " anniversary pieces" (ehmmm...can you say overstock?) and that's dead on as well. I think part of the problem is the success of the line. We continue to buy no matter the design and YC continues to sell out. So maybe that success lends itself to less creativity being put into the entirety of the line from year to year. Give us a few exciting pieces and just recycle the rest. I don't know, just feels that way...

On a different note: has anyone seen the listings on eBay for like 10 or 20 boxes of the carriage, bonesy and the cat. Like entire stock rooms full! Ha! I love it. Here's a person that thought they were gonna get rich by gobbling up boxes and boxes of what they thought would be the popular 2012 pieces. Now they're stuck with them! Ha! And, to top it off YC is reissuing the carriage! Ha! This is probably the only joy I get out of a year-old piece being reissued...


----------



## myerman82

I did see those listings. They actually showed up on my front page on ebay. It's sad that people have to go to those lengths to try and cash in. They try to screw over Yankee Candle and in return this year Yankee Candle screwed them over. I don't want to sound mean but I do love it. I really think the re-sellers were hoping the cat was going to be another Bonesy last year. This is why you should collect these only because you love them and not because your trying to become rich sitting on a gold mine. This can actually be a good thing this year. Maybe it will keep the re-sellers away, or at least some of them. If Yankee Candle continues this trend they will give up and move on to something else. However, if Yankee Candle keeps reissuing year old pieces it starts to take the fun out of the Boney Bunch. Now is a really good time for any new Boney Bunch fan to get some of the back pieces for retail. You might as well take advantage of the reissues. I wonder how many sellers on ebay have lowered the price on Bonesy now that the word is out he is being re-released. It also wouldn't surprise me if next year they re-issue the bride and groom jar topper. You know they have a whole stock room of this "recalled" piece.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I did see those listings. They actually showed up on my front page on ebay. It's sad that people have to go to those lengths to try and cash in. They try to screw over Yankee Candle and in return this year Yankee Candle screwed them over. I don't want to sound mean but I do love it. I really think the re-sellers were hoping the cat was going to be another Bonesy last year. This is why you should collect these only because you love them and not because your trying to become rich sitting on a gold mine. This can actually be a good thing this year. Maybe it will keep the re-sellers away, or at least some of them. If Yankee Candle continues this trend they will give up and move on to something else. However, if Yankee Candle keeps reissuing year old pieces it starts to take the fun out of the Boney Bunch. Now is a really good time for any new Boney Bunch fan to get some of the back pieces for retail. You might as well take advantage of the reissues. I wonder how many sellers on ebay have lowered the price on Bonesy now that the word is out he is being re-released. It also wouldn't surprise me if next year they re-issue the bride and groom jar topper. You know they have a whole stock room of this "recalled" piece.


Agree agree agree.

I bought 2 Bonesys, 2 cats, and 2 Baby Carriages for my own purposes. If I break one...then I do not have to pay a ton for them on ebay. 

Space has become an issue, though. I am buying less this year because of lack of space. 

I went to ebay and saw the listings of the huge amounts of cats, babies, and dogs. OMG! I bet those people are on the verge of murder when they saw that the baby and cat are being reissued. That is too funny.

However, part of the the fun of collecting anything is that it is limited or seasonal, and not available at walmart, etc. 

If they REALLY want to hook a brother OR sister up, they will reissue the old holy grail type pieces...not the headless farmer. :rolleyes


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well i guess this person learned their lesson!





ninababy100109 said:


> Myerman - you're dead on. Raise your hand if you we're begging for the headless farmer...Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?!!!! I think I know your opinion on the so called " anniversary pieces" (ehmmm...can you say overstock?) and that's dead on as well. I think part of the problem is the success of the line. We continue to buy no matter the design and YC continues to sell out. So maybe that success lends itself to less creativity being put into the entirety of the line from year to year. Give us a few exciting pieces and just recycle the rest. I don't know, just feels that way...
> 
> On a different note: has anyone seen the listings on eBay for like 10 or 20 boxes of the carriage, bonesy and the cat. Like entire stock rooms full! Ha! I love it. Here's a person that thought they were gonna get rich by gobbling up boxes and boxes of what they thought would be the popular 2012 pieces. Now they're stuck with them! Ha! And, to top it off YC is reissuing the carriage! Ha! This is probably the only joy I get out of a year-old piece being reissued...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

boobird i was looking through my BB pieces today and found my fave piece is the witch with the LED crystal ball from 2011. last year i didn't buy a lot. (compared to 2011 that is).

and this year i won't be buying much either. at this point, i won't get rid of any of the boneys i have to make room as, i love them all. and i have no space for more. so anything else i buy has to be a real standout.

plus, i spent a ton today at target lol. my budget is shrinking! 




boobird said:


> I am really not feeling this year... I started collecting in 2009, got the bulk of my collection in 2010, and only picked up a few pieces the last 2 years. This year does not excite me at all, except for the frankenstein, but not enough to spend $20. There seemed to be a better range of affordable vs splurge items in the past. I will still go to the party, pick up the JoL scent plug, and see if there are any unannounced surprises; but will be saving my microscopic halloween budget for bath and body works, target, and home goods.


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> Not only have those Ebay listings ended, they aren't showing in the completed listing area either. I didn't know it was possible to do that. I'm impressed!
> 
> Lisa


I found these four in the completed listings indicating "This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available". Well duh  of course they are no longer available because they are not even available yet LOL 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a830a65e7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a830a7fe7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...982?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a830a79b6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a830a7074

I am very happy they were taken down. I tcertainly didn't take very long


----------



## Countess Dracula

My must haves this year are :

- Bonesy and his dog house
- Boney cat and pumpkin ( Hard to believe I am one of the few excited about those two ... I love the Bonesy and cat boneys )
- Frank and his bride ( that looks amazing ... I hope it looks as awesome in person )
- the hearse
- (maybe ) the motorcycle

I could definitely pass on most of the other ones unless they really catch my eye in the store. That happened to me last year with the flying witch. I was so so about her until I saw it in the store and I was blown away. Absolutely love the witch !!!  It's one of my absolute favorites from the collection. 

Not feeling the Boney family ( Bone white and the seven boneys ) ... nothing special 

I was hoping the train would be three or four individual pieces ( tea light holder ) that you could display together like a train much like this piece from a few years ago ( which I absolutely love ) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item35bf4a5304

Must haves from the other Halloween offerings:
-black cat jar shade ( looks so lovely ) 
- ( maybe ) black cat votive holder

I bought most of the black cat collection last year and it is stunning  I am thrilled they added a couple of new things this year. 

It's funny I was telling my hubby today that this year the Boney/Halloween budget will probably be smaller than last year. But after looking at this post I can see that's totally not true LOL


----------



## grandma lise

Hey Countess Dracula! I like everything on your list too! And a train engine with cars has so many possibilities... It would be fun if they added a car each year to the train engine. I wonder if they've thought of doing that.

I forgot that Ebay listings disappear for up to 24 hours after they end. Duh!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Countess Dracula said:


> It's funny I was telling my hubby today that this year the Boney/Halloween budget will probably be smaller than last year. But after looking at this post I can see that's totally not true LOL


. I said the same.. but after writing out my list 3 times it's just growing really..lol


----------



## Kitty

myerman82,
A sharp metal plate on the bottom of the 2011 Bride & Groom jar topper is why piece was recalled. YC stores were suppose to destroy it.
YC could have taken off the plate & sold topper.
Before was taken off the YC store shelves, I bought it & filed off the edge, works fine.


----------



## boobird

wednesdayaddams said:


> boobird i was looking through my BB pieces today and found my fave piece is the witch with the LED crystal ball from 2011. last year i didn't buy a lot. (compared to 2011 that is).
> 
> and this year i won't be buying much either. at this point, i won't get rid of any of the boneys i have to make room as, i love them all. and i have no space for more. so anything else i buy has to be a real standout.
> 
> plus, i spent a ton today at target lol. my budget is shrinking!


Wednesday, I liked that witch a lot, but it was trumped by the boney claus and the bobbing for apples for me - i love their headless characters and it gave me vibes of "The October Game" by Bradbury. Last year I only got the hearse re-issue.

I hear ya - cannot leave Target without spending $100....and thats not at Halloween!!!


----------



## Kriscourter

So finally went to my local Yankee candle to get my coupon ( of course got all the codes anyways) anyways . . . . anyways like we said here the lady comes in rushing to me all how can I help what you looking for. I asked if boney bunch catalog out or if have their coupon. She's like well it's only coupon and she's like well you can't have it, only with purchases. But I can let you look at it. Like really?? And who said not I'm not purchasing anything. So she holds it and doesn't even let go of it so I can see. So Where was that lady running to greet me at the door a few minutes ago??  I walk around la la laaing around the store and I see her and other girl with the picture sheets. Like really, like now you need to look at them but as soon as I approach they put them away and are like oh those are from last year. Why would you be looking at them now plus saw the new skeleton crew so knew was this years. Since she got me annoyed at being rude about purchase i bought two melts and nothing else. I started talking to them and then warmed up and me her and other worker started talking about bonesy. She said couldn't even get ornaments cause can't hold and even when she opened up store there was a rush for them (only got 2 in) and didn't get. Asked how mobbed it gets and First Lady said ohh we have people waiting at door? Well duh figured that. When asked if a lot she said well not mobbed but like 10-15 people are here. Doesn't sound too bad. Said most people are at others store first then come there cause its a"high retailer" store so they stock it well. Was joking around about people who buy tons for eBay and they said yeah they know but can't do nothing about it and just nod and smile at them hole their ringing up tons of same products.


----------



## maxthedog

grabbed 3 of the '09 pieces that I didn't have for a good deal, just waiting patiently in the mail for them. I'm with some of you, with not really crazy about several of the pieces this year, but I'll wait to see in person


----------



## Boneybunchlove

maxthedog said:


> grabbed 3 of the '09 pieces that I didn't have for a good deal, just waiting patiently in the mail for them. I'm with some of you, with not really crazy about several of the pieces this year, but I'll wait to see in person


Where you the one that got balloon head cor $19.99?? If so I'm so jealous!!


----------



## maxthedog

No, I'm not. I do have a balloon head though I was almost willing to part with to make room lol...I did get very lucky and nab umbrella lady though for 19.99...happened to be on ebay when the item listed, it popped up right on the main page as new listing and clicked buy now


----------



## Boneybunchlove

maxthedog said:


> No, I'm not. I do have a balloon head though I was almost willing to part with to make room lol...I did get very lucky and nab umbrella lady though for 19.99...happened to be on ebay when the item listed, it popped up right on the main page as new listing and clicked buy now


Oh I'm so jealous! I saw that sold for cheap..it was the same seller. Good find!! If you decide you want to part with him let me know!


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> grabbed 3 of the '09 pieces that I didn't have for a good deal, just waiting patiently in the mail for them. I'm with some of you, with not really crazy about several of the pieces this year, but I'll wait to see in person


I saw those pieces after you bought them. I love it when sellers don't know the value of what they're selling. The balloon head and umbrella lady pieces are two of the final pieces I needed for my collection. They display well together too. Lucky, lucky you. Checking Ebay frequently pays off now and then! 

Lisa


----------



## Kriscourter

Was just about to ask max the dog if you were one with lady with umbrella, haha, so jealous of your steal. Cant complain I' lucked out with the balloon head guy, sorry guys!! saw it and couldn't believe was up for a few hours and didn't get snatched up so bought it now. Saw was same seller as lady and they had 2 :/, messages them even to see if more would be listed but no more :/ enjoy your new boneys. You Lucked out with uncle vlad too, just got him a couple of weeks ago and thought got good deal for 30 hehe


----------



## maxthedog

Yea grabbed Vlad too, he put him up right after the lady I was just on at the right time. I asked if they had any others from '09 I didn't have but they didn't. Still happy with what I nabbed.


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> myerman82,
> A sharp metal plate on the bottom of the 2011 Bride & Groom jar topper is why piece was recalled. YC stores were suppose to destroy it.
> YC could have taken off the plate & sold topper.
> Before was taken off the YC store shelves, I bought it & filed off the edge, works fine.


Yes I was well aware when they pulled it. However, my Yankee Candle forgot to pull it and I was able to grab one. It just would't surprise me if they went ahead and "reissued" it. 

Maxthedog, congrats on your 09 scores. Those are great prices. I look every day to try and find a steal on ebay and nothing. I did get from 09 two years ago the balloon guy and the boney coming out of the coffin. I will still try to hunt other pieces down. I really really want the lady with the carriage. I was also watching the see no hear no speak no evil for $19.99 and when I went to buy it someone already did. I will be glued to ebay for now on. lol


----------



## ninababy100109

Has anyone else seen the news about the Boney Head tart burner on BBLove FB? Looks like it is not going to be a Purchase with purchase (PWP) - a la the candy bowls of the past - the day of the party. They are gonna be raffle prizes and there will only be 5 raffled off. They will be a purchase with purchase, however, starting September 3rd - a month later! Ughh...not that I was really into it anyway. But I do love tart burners and would have grabbed it as a discounted purchase with purchase. O well - maybe ill win the raffle. Who am I kidding - I never win anything...


----------



## myerman82

Don't worry if you don't win it, they will just re-release it next year. LOL Sorry, I couldn't resist saying that. I guess they really want people to purchase Boney Bunch this year if they aren't going to make them available. Also by September they start to wind down Boney Bunch so I'm surprised they will wait that long to make it available.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Don't worry if you don't win it, they will just re-release it next year. LOL Sorry, I couldn't resist saying that. I guess they really want people to purchase Boney Bunch this year if they aren't going to make them available. Also by September they start to wind down Boney Bunch so I'm surprised they will wait that long to make it available.


Too funny! I think they realize that customers, esp us boney fans, aren't really coming in much after the first week or so of the release. So this is prob some type of bait to get us back in the store. IDK - the manager at my store (who I love) told me this year was gonna b big. Everything just seems kinda off. Def not the "big" I was expecting. Unless u consider the headless farmer, Snow White, and a purchase with purchase that's not really a purchase with purchase "big."


----------



## Kriscourter

Myerman 82 - think I know which ones you are talking about. If so the seller is capriarius1. Reason I say is that I purchased the electrical 3 headed skeleton and the mr bones juggler from her. I was about to get juggler and had 6 but were gone real fast. I emailed her on eBay and asked if any more and she actually ordered more from the manufacturer. Have no clue how possible since older piece but I got it. She had a lot of like 12 hear no see no but then was gone, don't think sold so she may still have some from that lot or able to "order" it again. She's a great seller and I got those other mr bones pieces for 22 bucks so she's not a rip off.


----------



## Spookywolf

I was gone for a few days and had hoped someone would have leaked catalog pics by now. (Sigh!) Guess YC is REALLY keeping a lock down on things this year. I have to wonder if the person that leaked those confidential store inventory lists won't get fired if they find out who did it. (Hope not!) I understand those that like to be surprised, but I'm a planner. I would really like to see what these look like in color to help make up my mind. I loved the black cat line last year, and I have to have that black cat jar shade! Hard to tell from the black & white pic, but It looks like it might be a crackle, and I bet that's gorgeous in color! That's going to replace the Boney jar shade I had originally planned on getting. I'm still hoping for something yet to be revealed, like something available online only. We're getting close now, guys!


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> I was gone for a few days and had hoped someone would have leaked catalog pics by now. (Sigh!) Guess YC is REALLY keeping a lock down on things this year. I have to wonder if the person that leaked those confidential store inventory lists won't get fired if they find out who did it. (Hope not!) I understand those that like to be surprised, but I'm a planner. I would really like to see what these look like in color to help make up my mind. I loved the black cat line last year, and I have to have that black cat jar shade! Hard to tell from the black & white pic, but It looks like it might be a crackle, and I bet that's gorgeous in color! That's going to replace the Boney jar shade I had originally planned on getting. I'm still hoping for something yet to be revealed, like something available online only. We're getting close now, guys!


Spookywolf - someone on BBLove FB who saw the inventory list said the cat jar shade is not crackle...but still awesome. I agree, we need some color pics. Seeing these pieces in color could very well change my opinion on some - in a positive way...I hope.


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, I already wrote our work schedule for week ending 8/3 and gave myself off. I only buy one piece a year and this year I think it's going to be the Boney cat and pumpkin. More so for the wife. My girls are more excited than I am for the 3rd, I'm not really a BB collector anyway, there's just a few pieces I really like. I'm sure I'll pick up a couple other things though.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Don't worry if you don't win it, they will just re-release it next year. LOL Sorry, I couldn't resist saying that. I guess they really want people to purchase Boney Bunch this year if they aren't going to make them available. Also by September they start to wind down Boney Bunch so I'm surprised they will wait that long to make it available.


 but we all know this could be very likely!! LOL


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Finally made it to my YC store today on my lunch break! Some of the store personnel recognize me and one of the girls today gave me the coupon/flyer before I had even picked up a candle when I asked about the halloween party. She said they get their shipment in this week! She said its so exciting to get them in but hates how she can't show them to anyone. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lucy08

Hi, new here! Hate to be negative in my first post but......... I am very disappointed with the whole tart warmer situation. I was really looking forward to getting a useable (the organ is just too big) one for Halloween. I sure hope they get more than just the three in later.


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome Lucy08. Go to https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove for more information on what will be available this year in the Yankee Candle Halloween collection. The Boney Bunch tart warmer will be available for purchase in September. The three stores receive for the Halloween Preview Party are for the drawings that day only. Oh and you don't have to be member of Facebook to view the pictures and read the comment - (I'm not).

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I always wonder how they do their drawings in store. The last few years they did an hourly drawing and you have to be there to claim (at least at my store) Getting to the store early and getting your Boney Bunches, I didn't want to just stand around. Besides, once your done, the employees are pretty much done with you and on to the next person. I don't want to stand there with my bags for an hour in a crowded store for the drawing. I know they always say you can come back for the drawing but I don't have all morning to just be walking the mall, especially when I just spend so much money. I wish they would at least do a doorbuster drawing. Those who were waiting in line and got in early get a chance at the early drawing. I think that is only fair and it would be a nice thank you to us hard core fans.
If I remember correctly the drawing the last two years was for a discount off your purchase so I really didn't fell like waiting around after I had just bough so much stuff. The year before (The mystery of Yankee Manor year) I think they were giving out candles or gift cards. This year it's gonna be the tart warmers. I'm sure they aren't going to do the drawing early. It would be nice if they called you if you won this year.


----------



## ninababy100109

Lucy08 said:


> Hi, new here! Hate to be negative in my first post but......... I am very disappointed with the whole tart warmer situation. I was really looking forward to getting a useable (the organ is just too big) one for Halloween. I sure hope they get more than just the three in later.


Welcome Lucy08...I was speaking with a store employee...this is what I was told about the tart warmer: 

Yankee Candle retail stores are receiving 8 tart warmers for the party because 8 boxes fit in the standard shipping container. The party lasts for 5 hrs and 1 warmer will be raffled off every hour...so a total of 5 will be raffled off. The other 3 will be held back to be released with another shipment that the stores will make available on Sep 3rd. At that point the boney head tart warmer will be sold as a purchase with purchase (PWP) - meaning when you spend a certain amount of money on or after Sep 3rd, you will be given the opportunity to buy the tart warmer at a discounted price...much like the candy bowls of the past. I think the point is, the company does not want to fire off all there promotions on day one. They want to give customers incentive to come back to the store a month after the release/party...


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, last year I was desperate for that 20% off entire purchase prize so I held my items for purchase through the first, second, and third drawing (and I finally won!). I think it was only me and two other people there for the last drawing. Maybe this year I'll bring a book... 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Hollow, I REALLY like the look of the artwork you posted a link to.
> 
> It may be too late, but hoping Yankee Candle returns next year to the original vision of the Boney Bunch collection. Like ninababy100109, I'll purchase the Bone White piece, but only because it's better to hand pick pieces and cheaper to collect all the pieces on the release date rather than later. I may find a unique use for it. Who knows. Really lookihng forward to seeing them and bringing them home.
> 
> Lisa


So grandma lise...

You are the queen of decorating especially halloween/boney decorating. I wanted to run this by you and see what you thought and what others are thinking as well. I've been doing a lot of thinking about this Bone White piece (I know, get a life huh?). I was not a huge fan at first and I'm still on the fence. I am going to buy it, however, and - like u - was thinking of how to make it work. Well, I'm not a huge disney fan but I do love the haunted mansion. Disneystore.com was running a 25% off promo this weekend and I went on to purchase this Jim Shore haunted mansion piece - http://www.disneystore.com/haunted-mansion-organ-by-jim-shore/mp/1319039/1000276/ - when I bumped into this - http://www.disneystore.com/snow-white-and-the-seven-dwarfs-figurine-by-jim-shore/mp/1302821/1000276/ - check out the back of the piece with the evil queen as the old hag. I couldn't resist and bought both pieces. I also have the Jim Shore hitchhiking ghosts piece. So I have this great framed poster of a close-up shot of just the evil queens face and hand holding apple with the caption SPELLBOUND underneath. I'm thinking of putting the Jim shore piece together with the Bone White piece on a lil side table with the framed poster above. Maybe a few potion bottles, a skull, and last years YC poison apple candle...I think it is a great alternative considering - as many pointed out - Bone White simply does not mesh well with our boney collections. BTW I'm not a huge Jim Shore fan but these Disney pieces are great in my opinion. Thoughts?...


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, last year I was desperate for that 20% off entire purchase prize so I held my items for purchase through the first, second, and third drawing (and I finally won!). I think it was only me and two other people there for the last drawing. Maybe this year I'll bring a book...
> 
> Lisa


When they gave you that extra 20% off were you also able to use the coupon? The manager already maxed out my order with coupons on my purchases so I didn't want to be greedy. Also, I felt bad because someone had purchased quit a few Boney Bunches and was only giving the coupon discount one time. I feel lucky that the manager does let me max out my purchase with multiple coupons but I also feel bad for those that buy the Boney Bunches and don't know about the coupons. Regardless, I always print of extra coupons and usually give them to people in line who don't have them. Now that I think about it that extra 20% would be helpful. I just can't see them letting me stand around in the store for a few hours. If I have the kids with me, forget it!!!! LOL They would either want everything or I'd be afraid they would accidentally touch something and break it.
I think I am going to ask how they are going to raffle off the tart warmer. I can't imagine my store being that busy each hour. I may have a good chance of winning one. Although the tart warmer really wasn't on my list of "to get" I wouldn't mind winning it.


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> So grandma lise...
> 
> You are the queen of decorating especially halloween/boney decorating. I wanted to run this by you and see what you thought and what others are thinking as well. I've been doing a lot of thinking about this Bone White piece (I know, get a life huh?). I was not a huge fan at first and I'm still on the fence. I am going to buy it, however, and - like u - was thinking of how to make it work. Well, I'm not a huge disney fan but I do love the haunted mansion. Disneystore.com was running a 25% off promo this weekend and I went on to purchase this Jim Shore haunted mansion piece - http://www.disneystore.com/haunted-mansion-organ-by-jim-shore/mp/1319039/1000276/ - when I bumped into this - http://www.disneystore.com/snow-white-and-the-seven-dwarfs-figurine-by-jim-shore/mp/1302821/1000276/ - check out the back of the piece with the evil queen as the old hag. I couldn't resist and bought both pieces. I also have the Jim Shore hitchhiking ghosts piece. So I have this great framed poster of a close-up shot of just the evil queens face and hand holding apple with the caption SPELLBOUND underneath. I'm thinking of putting the Jim shore piece together with the Bone White piece on a lil side table with the framed poster above. Maybe a few potion bottles, a skull, and last years YC poison apple candle...I think it is a great alternative considering - as many pointed out - Bone White simply does not mesh well with our boney collections. BTW I'm not a huge Jim Shore fan but these Disney pieces are great in my opinion. Thoughts?...


Oh wow nina100109, all such fun ideas and those are some gorgeous pieces you've acquired. I can't design in my head, so what I do is similar to your process. I start gathering pieces and over a period of days try different combinations until I get the look I'm going for. I think you're well on your way and it will look great. I can hardly wait to see the pictures!

This is what makes this forum so fun. Someone always finds a way to display pieces that leave me totally stumped!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Are we talking about the black cat tart warmer? Or a completely different one?


----------



## myerman82

Found these picture from last year and thought I would share it.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> When they gave you that extra 20% off were you also able to use the coupon? The manager already maxed out my order with coupons on my purchases so I didn't want to be greedy. Also, I felt bad because someone had purchased quit a few Boney Bunches and was only giving the coupon discount one time. I feel lucky that the manager does let me max out my purchase with multiple coupons but I also feel bad for those that buy the Boney Bunches and don't know about the coupons. Regardless, I always print of extra coupons and usually give them to people in line who don't have them. Now that I think about it that extra 20% would be helpful. I just can't see them letting me stand around in the store for a few hours. If I have the kids with me, forget it!!!! LOL They would either want everything or I'd be afraid they would accidentally touch something and break it.
> I think I am going to ask how they are going to raffle off the tart warmer. I can't imagine my store being that busy each hour. I may have a good chance of winning one. Although the tart warmer really wasn't on my list of "to get" I wouldn't mind winning it.


I have been trying to remember... On the morning of the party, I only had three different coupons and I wasn't allowed to use multiples of each coupon (which was why I was so desperate to win the discount!). I divided my purchases into three groups for three separate transactions, but, and this is where I'm unsure, I think she used one coupon on each transaction and also took off 20% off each transaction (which made me very happy!). Wish I'd kept my receipts...

As I recall, our store only had three drawings. They'd give you a ticket upon arrival or just before the held the drawing. I think I had only one ticket, but may have gotten an additional ticket at the second and third drawing. 

I also want to add that I'm uncomfortable making purchases around other people, so I usually wait until there's no one else lined up at the register and fewer people in the store. This way I'm better able to focus on what the cashier is doing so I can catch mistakes. A few weeks ago, I caught a $20 mistake. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> Are we talking about the black cat tart warmer? Or a completely different one?


The new Boney Head tart warmer pictured directly under the Frankenstein and Bride piece that was "leaked" at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1374537765.&type=3&theater He's a cutie, gotta have 'em!

Only 12 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I agree with you on making your purchase when there isn't anyone else around. However, since I think the manager does this as a favor to me, she went ahead and rang me up once I was ready. Usually, I'm more than happy when all the coupons are totaled up. I do check the receipt before I leave just in case. Also, I do know that when they have a special going on like the candy corn candle a few years ago they did limit me to one for my entire purchase. I completely understand this and would much rather have the discount with the coupons than multiple small candy corn candles.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I don't recall seeing your overhead lighting display before. Those skeletons are good, creepy fun. It makes me so happy seeing all your pieces displayed together. Those enclosed glass shelving units work great!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Yeah Myerman82, checking your receipt after the purchase is more polite. I do that sometimes too. Well, actually, I usually do both. 

Are they just doing the tart warmers as a drawing prizes this year? Or are they also doing the 20% off too? I haven't heard anything about that yet.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Thank you grandma Lisa. Those glass shelves are a life saver since I got a cat. She is pretty good about climbing up on thing now but last year I found her resting in my Spooky-town village a few times. Also, it really helps with space since I go all out with the Halloween decorating each year. I have neighbors that want to come in just to see my display inside. I almost feel that every inch of my house is decorated that I always say I will find a place for the new stuff when I buy it. I actually had life sized ghouls that I made displayed inside the last few years. However, last year was the first year I decided I wasn't going to over do it with the life size ghouls inside and I'm pretty happy. More space for other things


----------



## Lucy08

Thanks for the welcome! I followed this forum last year but never registered to post. With the tart warmer, I just hope they have quite a few in Sept. At the same time, if you have to spend $30 to get it I just can't imagine there being anything else I want so soon! I'll stop whining now.  

I am most excited about the Frankenstein, I hope he looks as good in person. Thank you to whoever directed everyone to Pier One's web site. Those black LED tapers will go great with it!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I followed this forum last year but never registered to post. With the tart warmer, I just hope they have quite a few in Sept. At the same time, if you have to spend $30 to get it I just can't imagine there being anything else I want so soon! I'll stop whining now.
> 
> I am most excited about the Frankenstein, I hope he looks as good in person. Thank you to whoever directed everyone to Pier One's web site. Those black LED tapers will go great with it!


Welcome to the forum 
I agree about having to buy something in September to get the tart warmer. The good Halloween stuff goes so fast that your pretty much taking your chances in September. I know once I got everything I wanted during the first week it was hard for me to make a purchase a few weeks later. I walked around the store a few times and figured it wasn't worth forcing myself to buy something just because I had another coupon. I understand them doing this just to bring in some later sales. Hopefully they will restock the popular items this year to make that visit worth wild for some. I will say that they were great about re-stocking the Boney Bunch last year but everything else pretty much was sold out.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> The new Boney Head tart warmer pictured directly under the Frankenstein and Bride piece that was "leaked" at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1374537765.&type=3&theater He's a cutie, gotta have 'em!
> 
> Only 12 more days to go...
> 
> Lisa


silly me,i thought that was a platter of a sort..can barely tell its a tart warmer..at least to me ..lol.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> silly me,i thought that was a platter of a sort..can barely tell its a tart warmer..at least to me ..lol.


I also thought it was a platter or a party bowl at first. I bet the re-sellers are just hoping to win all of them and cash in.  They have to make up for their storage room of cats and baby buggys. LOL


----------



## pinkie1205

Is there a link to an online coupon.?


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I also thought it was a platter or a party bowl at first. I bet the re-sellers are just hoping to win all of them and cash in.  They have to make up for their storage room of cats and baby buggys. LOL


i bet..and i hope whatever they outrageously stock up on this year they re-release next year! vultures need to learn how to share!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i bet..and i hope whatever they outrageously stock up on this year they re-release next year! vultures need to learn how to share!


We can only hope the new "vultures" buy up all the headless farmers and stock up on them. They will be doing us a favor so Yankee Candle wont have to re release him again. LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

Well..I have to wait a few days AFTER the Boney Premiere to get mine..hopefully..funds are all over the place..aah,this is painstaking! haha my luck,always my luck! still thinking of popping in my store since i'll be around..at least i can get a close look on everything that is left..as long as i get that big haunted house..which isnt a boney i know..i really want the couples too


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> We can only hope the new "vultures" buy up all the headless farmers and stock up on them. They will be doing us a favor so Yankee Candle wont have to re release him again. LOL


i'm not sure how i feel about that guy..he's on my list with a question mark...lol..only question mark too!


----------



## myerman82

It may not be Boney but it's worth talking about and getting.  I want that haunted mansion too. I also want the moving (whatever it is, can't tell by the pictures) scene that looks like the moving graveyard.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> I also want to add that I'm uncomfortable making purchases around other people, so I usually wait until there's no one else lined up at the register and fewer people in the store. This way I'm better able to focus on what the cashier is doing so I can catch mistakes. A few weeks ago, I caught a $20 mistake.
> 
> Lisa


 i do this also..and its worth it when they make mistakes..i always had people behind me huffing and puffing when i had a big purchase...happens just about anywhere i go..especially when i get chatty with my fav target cashier..lol


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i'm not sure how i feel about that guy..he's on my list with a question mark...lol..only question mark too!


Let's just say if you fell in love with Bagger Bones (whatever the golfer's name was a few years ago) you will love the headless farmer. No....you didn't like that that one. LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> It may not be Boney but it's worth talking about and getting.  I want that haunted mansion too. I also want the moving (whatever it is, can't tell by the pictures) scene that looks like the moving graveyard.


 after seeing grandmalise's picture of it i definitely have to get it..i saw it in store last year but past on it..i regret it terribly..i cant tell what that little warmer,motion thing is..these b/w pictures need some life!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> after seeing grandmalise's picture of it i definitely have to get it..i saw it in store last year but past on it..i regret it terribly..i cant tell what that little warmer,motion thing is..these b/w pictures need some life!


I would love to find the mansion grandma Lisa has. That is really cool and I don't remember seeing it. I will settle for the one this year.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I also thought it was a platter or a party bowl at first. I bet the re-sellers are just hoping to win all of them and cash in.  They have to make up for their storage room of cats and baby buggys. LOL


So so so funny...so so so true...


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> So so so funny...so so so true...


I just hope for people's sake they don't start an ebay auction on release day asking for an insane amount and they add "this is a pre-sale, your item will ship in September or sooner"


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> So grandma lise...
> 
> You are the queen of decorating especially halloween/boney decorating. I wanted to run this by you and see what you thought and what others are thinking as well. I've been doing a lot of thinking about this Bone White piece (I know, get a life huh?). I was not a huge fan at first and I'm still on the fence. I am going to buy it, however, and - like u - was thinking of how to make it work. Well, I'm not a huge disney fan but I do love the haunted mansion. Disneystore.com was running a 25% off promo this weekend and I went on to purchase this Jim Shore haunted mansion piece - http://www.disneystore.com/haunted-mansion-organ-by-jim-shore/mp/1319039/1000276/ - when I bumped into this - http://www.disneystore.com/snow-white-and-the-seven-dwarfs-figurine-by-jim-shore/mp/1302821/1000276/ - check out the back of the piece with the evil queen as the old hag. I couldn't resist and bought both pieces. I also have the Jim Shore hitchhiking ghosts piece. So I have this great framed poster of a close-up shot of just the evil queens face and hand holding apple with the caption SPELLBOUND underneath. I'm thinking of putting the Jim shore piece together with the Bone White piece on a lil side table with the framed poster above. Maybe a few potion bottles, a skull, and last years YC poison apple candle...I think it is a great alternative considering - as many pointed out - Bone White simply does not mesh well with our boney collections. BTW I'm not a huge Jim Shore fan but these Disney pieces are great in my opinion. Thoughts?...


love the jim shore piece..my sis buys disneys statues/globes..those things are heavy duty for sure..her lion king one is massive and heavy..very detailed too.the poison candle apple would be a nice touch.with fall items coming out at michaels craft store maybe you could find small fake apples in the harvesty items to stern about your display??


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> I have been trying to remember... On the morning of the party, I only had three different coupons and I wasn't allowed to use multiples of each coupon (which was why I was so desperate to win the discount!). I divided my purchases into three groups for three separate transactions, but, and this is where I'm unsure, I think she used one coupon on each transaction and also took off 20% off each transaction (which made me very happy!). Wish I'd kept my receipts...
> 
> As I recall, our store only had three drawings. They'd give you a ticket upon arrival or just before the held the drawing. I think I had only one ticket, but may have gotten an additional ticket at the second and third drawing.
> 
> I also want to add that I'm uncomfortable making purchases around other people, so I usually wait until there's no one else lined up at the register and fewer people in the store. This way I'm better able to focus on what the cashier is doing so I can catch mistakes. A few weeks ago, I caught a $20 mistake.
> 
> Lisa


I also wait til there's no line. I think my fave manager prob feels more comfortable letting me break up my order and use multiple coupons that way. Last year I called YC customer service right in front of her and raved about how awesome her and her staff were (w/o telling them she let me use like 8 coupons), as a way of showing my appreciation.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Let's just say if you fell in love with Bagger Bones (whatever the golfer's name was a few years ago) you will love the headless farmer. No....you didn't like that that one. LOL


 the farmer is random and he would be random with the small collection i do have!



myerman82 said:


> I would love to find the mansion grandma Lisa has. That is really cool and I don't remember seeing it. I will settle for the one this year.


her display sold me.yankee literally had theirs sitting on a shelf..with nothing in it or around it,not even a battery tea light..no selling points there.



myerman82 said:


> I just hope for people's sake they don't start an ebay auction on release day asking for an insane amount and they add "this is a pre-sale, your item will ship in September or sooner"


 wouldn't surprise me.might even see an add for the giveaway warmer.."Hurry..limited edition,rare Boney Warmer".."That's if I win it!".."Bid now before it's too late!".."And wish you & I luck!"


----------



## myerman82

Great customer service does need to be awarded. I agree and that's why I always rave about the employees at my store, minus the Bacon candle lady who tries to chase me around the store hoping to make the stores first sale on the bacon candle.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> wouldn't surprise me.might even see an add for the giveaway warmer.."Hurry..limited edition,rare Boney Warmer".."That's if I win it!".."Bid now before it's too late!".."And wish you & I luck!"


You forgot to add one line "I will be on vacation until September but this auction guarantees you one sold out Boney tart warmer"


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> love the jim shore piece..my sis buys disneys statues/globes..those things are heavy duty for sure..her lion king one is massive and heavy..very detailed too.the poison candle apple would be a nice touch.with fall items coming out at michaels craft store maybe you could find small fake apples in the harvesty items to stern about your display??


Thanks Hallo - love the idea. I actually just contacted this artist I met thru eBay. She designs and makes her own vintage potion bottles and spell books. She said she had done Snow White themed stuff including potion bottles and poison apple and would custom make them again for my display for short money. Getting really excited about this now...


----------



## myerman82

If I see any listings like that I'm going to write them and say that the Boney Witch glazed into her crystal ball and told me your not going to win and she sees your listing disappearing soon. LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> Thanks Hallo - love the idea. I actually just contacted this artist I met thru eBay. She designs and makes her own vintage potion bottles and spell books. She said she had done Snow White themed stuff including potion bottles and poison apple and would custom make them again for my display for short money. Getting really excited about this now...


Your Welcome..and that's awesome..once it's setup, hope to see pictures!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> You forgot to add one line "I will be on vacation until September but this auction guarantees you one sold out Boney tart warmer"


Ha! Ha! You guys are on a role. Is it just me or is every boney on eBay "rare" and "HTF?" How bout WTF?! The cat top hat and baby buggy is not HTF!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> If I see any listings like that I'm going to write them and say that the Boney Witch glazed into her crystal ball and told me your not going to win and she sees your listing disappearing soon. LOL


OOoo, "And thy future does not look well upon thee Ebay.."


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> Ha! Ha! You guys are on a role. Is it just me or is every boney on eBay "rare" and "HTF?" How bout WTF?! The cat top hat and baby buggy is not HTF!


Only thing rare about that listing is how rare someone will now pay big bucks for it when its rareness is so rare it will be what..12.99 in stores! buahaha!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Ha! Ha! You guys are on a role. Is it just me or is every boney on eBay "rare" and "HTF?" How bout WTF?! The cat top hat and baby buggy is not HTF!


They are rare and htf because they are currently stocked in their storage room. I bet people are hoping their Bonesy auctions are profitable the next week in a half before he praises us with his presence again at Yankee Candle.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Only thing rare about that listing is how rare someone will now pay big bucks for it when its rareness is so rare it will be what..12.99 in stores! buahaha!


Don't forget "these things flew off the shelves never to be seen again, now is your chance to own a rare piece of history"


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> They are rare and htf because they are currently stocked in their storage room. I bet people are hoping their Bonesy auctions are profitable the next week in a half before he praises us with his presence again at Yankee Candle.


true true..poor things are probably bunking with recluses and nasty webs..


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Don't forget "these things flew off the shelves never to be seen again, now is your chance to own a rare piece of history"


"Buy one now,get a spider web protection coating for free!"


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> "Buy one now,get a spider web protection coating for free!"


If this auction total $100 or more I will throw in Headless Farmer, only $19.99 more.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> If this auction total $100 or more I will throw in Headless Farmer, only $19.99 more.


"Heck,buy one buggy get two free..think triplets people!" "rare people,absolutely rare!"


----------



## myerman82

I wish I would have bought the faceless baby buggy last year. Could have cashed in on it big time.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I wish I would have bought the faceless baby buggy last year. Could have cashed in on it big time.


now that would have been creepy to look at..even worse if someone decided to take a sharpie to it..


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> now that would have been creepy to look at..even worse if someone decided to take a sharpie to it..


"Create a Boney, free sharpie included"


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> "Create a Boney, free sharpie included"


LOL! "Buy 3 buggys get a RARE sharpie called _TooRare_"


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> LOL! "Buy 3 buggys get a RARE sharpie called _TooRare_"


You guys are killing me!!!!!! Ha!!!! Triplets, sharpies, faceless babies now that's a party for sure! A RARE party at that. It might even be Hard To Find!


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> You guys are killing me!!!!!! Ha!!!! Triplets, sharpies, faceless babies now that's a party for sure! A RARE party at that. It might even be Hard To Find!


So HTF you won't find it in the morning..HF might just make it disappear...........hehe


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> So HTF you won't find it in the morning..HF might just make it disappear...........hehe


Tickets for that party will be up for pre-sale soon on ebay. Special appearance by the faceless Boney.


----------



## Spookywolf

ninababy100109 said:


> Yankee Candle retail stores are receiving 8 tart warmers for the party because 8 boxes fit in the standard shipping container. The party lasts for 5 hrs and 1 warmer will be raffled off every hour...so a total of 5 will be raffled off. The other 3 will be held back to be released with another shipment that the stores will make available on Sep 3rd. At that point the boney head tart warmer will be sold as a purchase with purchase (PWP) - meaning when you spend a certain amount of money on or after Sep 3rd, you will be given the opportunity to buy the tart warmer at a discounted price...much like the candy bowls of the past. I think the point is, the company does not want to fire off all there promotions on day one. They want to give customers incentive to come back to the store a month after the release/party...


What is it about making something unattainable that just makes me want it all the more? I looked at the pic of that tart warmer, and thought well okay it's cute and if it's discounted as a PWP then I'll probably get it. But tell me there's only a few and I can't have it unless I win it, then I'm all want it, want it!  Unfortunately, as was mentioned earlier, this is just setting up this piece to be a target for mark-ups on Ebay. If the stores are only going to have 11 remaining (3 left over from the party, and assuming 1 more case of 8 shipped later) then that makes the chances of getting one that much more difficult. YC, you're killing us here! LOL!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Tickets for that party will be up for pre-sale soon on ebay. Special appearance by the faceless Boney.


And a giveaway for the rare farmer.


----------



## myerman82

Yes, we can't forget about that. So rare, he lost his head.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, last year I was desperate for that 20% off entire purchase prize so I held my items for purchase through the first, second, and third drawing (and I finally won!). I think it was only me and two other people there for the last drawing. Maybe this year I'll bring a book...
> 
> Lisa


LOL! Lisa, I can see you standing against a wall in the YC store the morning of the preview party, surrounded by your baskets of Boneys, coupons in your pockets, while thumbing through a novel. I think I'll be staying a while too on Aug 3rd, especially if they're going to do a give away of a Boney piece.


----------



## myerman82

They should just give you the discount.


----------



## Halloeve55

discounts are rare.so rare that we all are vultures for them on this thread but hey..we get ours free from word of mouth..or type..not buying them on ebay.crazy people.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Tickets for that party will be up for pre-sale soon on ebay. Special appearance by the faceless Boney.


I would love to meet the faceless boney in person...wait...I know a few people that fit that description, ha!


----------



## Halloeve55

wonder if the faceless boney will re-release itself too.... hmmm


----------



## ninababy100109

If eBay and Yankee Candle had a child his name would be The Faceless Boney. He would be Rare, Hard to Find, and....come with a free tea light...


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> If eBay and Yankee Candle had a child his name would be The Faceless Boney. He would be Rare, Hard to Find, and....come with a free tea light...


LOL! don't forget..the RARE 'The Faceless Boney'!


----------



## myerman82

Forget about the faceless boney, Yankee Candle is already on top of it. They are going to re-hash it as the headless, faceless boney. Only 1 per store and only available through ebay.


----------



## Halloeve55

since its headless is there a discount..i want a headless dog and cat..pshh..i want the motorcycle with no wheels..and bobbing for apples..with no apples!


----------



## myerman82

Sneak Peak


----------



## Halloeve55

LOL! The babysitter farmer there kinda reminds me of the creepy man from poltergeist!


----------



## myerman82

Who took the headless, faceless boney? The new mystery of Yankee Manor. lol


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> wonder if the faceless boney will re-release itself too.... hmmm


The demand for it is too high so it won't be re-released. Don't worry the headless farmer is now Yankee Candles staple piece. Look for it on shelves year round right next to the bacon candle.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if the faceless boney will re-release itself too.... hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> The demand for it is too high so it won't be re-released. Don't worry the headless farmer is now Yankee Candles staple piece. Look for it on shelves year round right next to the bacon candle.
Click to expand...

knew they had a purpose for that awful scent!


----------



## witchy poo

My boy actually liked the bacon candle and wanted me to get one.


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys! I know I've been largely MIA on the run up to this year's release. I've just been lurking because it's been a hectic 3 months for us moving back from Japan and visiting family and trying to buy a house and now unpack all of our stuff!
We now live just over an hour and a half away from the flagship store in Mass so I'm totally dragging my husband there for this year's preview party =) I'm so excited!!
Does anyone know if the tart burner brouhaha will apply to the flagship stores and online as well? I'm kind of on the fence about it anyway, and by September I'll have moved on to Halloween stuff from Target and Bath and Body Works. So unless they already have the Christmas stuff out by then I doubt that there will be anything else I'll really want to work into my Halloween budget to qualify for the PWP. 
I'm really excited about the Frankenstein and bride piece, last year I got the big haunted house luminary from BBW with them standing out front and the little Frank and Bride head luminaries so I think they'll look great displayed all together.
I'm also looking forward to the prom couple, the train (my kids LOVE trains, so they'll be super excited for that one,) and the Boney beach cruiser.
Probably won't be getting the jar shade, maybe not the bone white piece either, waiting to see it in color. The only reissue I don't have is Bonesy so I'll probably get him.


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> The re released Boneys were online ahead of the NEW Boneys last year. First post was by sanura03:
> 
> 
> 
> 07-26-2012, 08:47 AM #129 sanura03
> Crypt Keeper
> Join Date
> Apr 2011
> Location
> Japan
> Posts
> 117
> 
> The organ player tart warmer, the wedding car votive holder, and the wedding cake couple votive holder are online now! You have to click on 'candle accessories' and then either 'votive holders' or 'wax potpourri warmers' and they're there. I got the organ TW and the car VH, which are the two reissues that I needed! GOGOGO!!! I'm so excited I'm shaking!
> I think I might need a Boney support group lol.
> 
> Then, when the main Boneys hit the site, she was our own little Boney Paul Revere again:
> 
> 08-01-2012, 07:50 AM #396 sanura03
> Crypt Keeper
> Join Date
> Apr 2011
> Location
> Japan
> Posts
> 117
> 
> Boneys are online! Gogogo!!
> And once again you have to click on 'candle accessories' and then the different sub categories, like votive holder, etc!
> 
> 
> So there you go! I think I would smash my computer to bits if I logged on and they had popped up and I had been doing stupid stuff like child care, house cleaning, taking my kids to the doctor, walking my dog, etc. LOL


Awwww, 'Boney Paul Revere' I quite like that lol.
I'll try to live up to my title, but I'm no longer in a time zone that puts 'late night new england' in the middle of my 'bored, so let's obsessively search YC' afternoons lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> Awwww, 'Boney Paul Revere' I quite like that lol.
> I'll try to live up to my title, but I'm no longer in a time zone that puts 'late night new england' in the middle of my 'bored, so let's obsessively search YC' afternoons lol.


Sanura, welcome HOME!! I'm thinking I need to throw an open house for all the HF'ers within driving distance. Anybody interested?

I'm waiting with bated breath for the Boneys....July seems sooooo long.


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome back to the US and Halloween Forum Sanura03! Are there any adjustments to life at home after having been abroad so long?

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Thanks guys! Half of me is glad to be back in the US but I LOVED our time in Okinawa so the other half of me is already quite "home" sick for that little tropical island. I think the biggest readjustment was the scale of everything. Okinawa's such a small island that everything is just stacked on top of everything else and the roads are small with narrow lanes and the parking lots are nearly non-existent so getting back here and being able to drive for miles and not see anything was different. And our first trip to Wal-Mart was definitely a sensory overload lol.


wickedwillingwench, it would be fun for all of us New Englanders to meet up at the flagship store =)
(I'm actually from Tx, so my family would probably faint if they heard me refer to myself as a New Englander, but what they don't know....)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

This has the exact opposite effect on me. I just won't buy it on preview day (if I go at all) and I won't go back for it. I didn't care that much about it, anyway. I would have bought it because it's a $10 tart warmer, but that's about it. I'm not chasing this stuff around. That is just not something I care to do. I have so many things I can direct my attention toward, and this game with YC is getting old for me.



Spookywolf said:


> What is it about making something unattainable that just makes me want it all the more? I looked at the pic of that tart warmer, and thought well okay it's cute and if it's discounted as a PWP then I'll probably get it. But tell me there's only a few and I can't have it unless I win it, then I'm all want it, want it!  Unfortunately, as was mentioned earlier, this is just setting up this piece to be a target for mark-ups on Ebay. If the stores are only going to have 11 remaining (3 left over from the party, and assuming 1 more case of 8 shipped later) then that makes the chances of getting one that much more difficult. YC, you're killing us here! LOL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> wickedwillingwench, it would be fun for all of us New Englanders to meet up at the flagship store =)
> (I'm actually from Tx, so my family would probably faint if they heard me refer to myself as a New Englander, but what they don't know....)


i lived in Dallas for 30 years so I know about being an Exx Texx.

I'd love to meet at the flagship store sometime....sadly, this year I'll be at Cooperstown that weekend. Next year I really must plan better.


----------



## sanura03

Well now we know what YC has been doing instead of promoting Boney Bunch / Halloween:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFhBmaqtBF0&feature=youtu.be

And there's supposed to be a 'fan appreciation party' on August 3rd at the South Deerfield flagship store. WTH? If they appreciate this fan, give me bonies!


----------



## maxthedog

sanura03 said:


> Thanks guys! Half of me is glad to be back in the US but I LOVED our time in Okinawa so the other half of me is already quite "home" sick for that little tropical island. I think the biggest readjustment was the scale of everything. Okinawa's such a small island that everything is just stacked on top of everything else and the roads are small with narrow lanes and the parking lots are nearly non-existent so getting back here and being able to drive for miles and not see anything was different. And our first trip to Wal-Mart was definitely a sensory overload lol.
> 
> 
> wickedwillingwench, it would be fun for all of us New Englanders to meet up at the flagship store =)
> (I'm actually from Tx, so my family would probably faint if they heard me refer to myself as a New Englander, but what they don't know....)



I live in CT as well...are you going to flagship?


----------



## Kitty

myerman82,

Your #400 post are great! Some will think that they are real YC pieces.


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> myerman82,
> 
> Your #400 post are great! Some will think that they are real YC pieces.


Thanks  I don't know whats creepier, my photoshop work or the fact that someone may actually put them up on ebay as a pre sale 
I'm glad that we all can laugh about it because you know some of those resellers are actually lurking here waiting for us to drop them a free bone or should I say boney. lol


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Thanks  I don't know whats creepier, my photoshop work or the fact that someone may actually put them up on ebay as a pre sale
> I'm glad that we all can laugh about it because you know some of those resellers are actually lurking here waiting for us to drop them a free bone or should I say boney. lol


O what great laughs we had. Those pictures are hysterical as well as all the posts. We def got a lil crazy, but that'll happen at this time of year as we steadily creep closer to our boney treasure. I was literally stitches reading and posting on this thread last night before bed...I think I had a dream that the headless farmer pitch forked the faceless boney!!!


----------



## Kitty

YC we want!!!! Make it so!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninababy100109

sanura03 said:


> Thanks guys! Half of me is glad to be back in the US but I LOVED our time in Okinawa so the other half of me is already quite "home" sick for that little tropical island. I think the biggest readjustment was the scale of everything. Okinawa's such a small island that everything is just stacked on top of everything else and the roads are small with narrow lanes and the parking lots are nearly non-existent so getting back here and being able to drive for miles and not see anything was different. And our first trip to Wal-Mart was definitely a sensory overload lol.
> 
> 
> wickedwillingwench, it would be fun for all of us New Englanders to meet up at the flagship store =)
> (I'm actually from Tx, so my family would probably faint if they heard me refer to myself as a New Englander, but what they don't know....)


Welcome back sanura! Hope you'll be haunting YC's website for us again this year. I get a kick out of thinking of us all at the same store on release day. We would tear that place down like rabid dogs! I've always considered going the flagship store for the release but I'm over 2 hrs away - just north of Boston - and I like the familiarity of my store and the relative quiet on boney day - need to be focused. I go to the Burlington MA store...anyone else?


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> O what great laughs we had. Those pictures are hysterical as well as all the posts. We def got a lil crazy, but that'll happen at this time of year as we steadily creep closer to our boney treasure. I was literally stitches reading and posting on this thread last night before bed...I think I had a dream that the headless farmer pitch forked the faceless boney!!!



Thanks, I couldn't have done it without my partner in crime Halloeve55. Look for our comedy show "The Headless Faceless Boney" coming soon. lol


----------



## ninababy100109

Kitty said:


> YC we want!!!! Make it so!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 160208
> View attachment 160209
> View attachment 160210
> View attachment 160211
> 
> 
> View attachment 160212
> View attachment 160213
> View attachment 160214


The race car, tricycle boy and guillotine especially would pretty much all have been better than every piece they're releasing this year...aside from maybe Frank and his bride...


----------



## myerman82

The tricycle and squid boy would have fit in perfectly this year. I have no clue why we don't have any new pieces that are $9.99 and they both seem to be around that price. We need more boney children and while were at it can we please get more stand a lone boney women and not as a couple.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> The tricycle and squid boy would have fit in perfectly this year. I have no clue why we don't have any new pieces that are $9.99 and they both seem to be around that price. We need more boney children and while were at it can we please get more stand a lone boney women and not as a couple.


We've been clamoring for stand alone women and children for years. YC has to know this is what we want. The boney baby carriage was a great piece but - again - it was sorta a variation of the 08 piece we all love. Bone White and her dwarves - or the "boney family" as they call it maybe was an attempt but it missed the mark. Even tho I appreciate the attempt at something a lil different and more creative. But give us some more Victorian women. And give us some boney children - not babies. This is what we want. There are just so many different things that could be done. Just do it already..,


----------



## myerman82

Ever since 2009 I was hoping for more of those pieces. I guess they gave up the elf, dead eye, and the bay boy as children but really not the same if you ask me. What's so hard with giving us Victorian women. They have no problem recreating the boney men. I'd even take a standalone Clyde piece. LOL


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Well now we know what YC has been doing instead of promoting Boney Bunch / Halloween:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFhBmaqtBF0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> And there's supposed to be a 'fan appreciation party' on August 3rd at the South Deerfield flagship store. WTH? If they appreciate this fan, give me bonies!


Is it just me, or is there a huge disconnect at Yankee Candle? There's no mention at all of the Halloween Preview Party on August 3rd. YC's CEO is going to be there too for a meet and greet. Surely he knows it's BONEY BUNCH DAY, right? This makes no sense to me at all. Confused...

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Thanks, I couldn't have done it without my partner in crime Halloeve55. Look for our comedy show "The Headless Faceless Boney" coming soon. lol


yes,yes,what fun! and thank you ninababy for joining!

kitty:i hope they bring those to life..especially the baby tricycle!its cuter than the boney dwarfs!


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Is it just me, or is there a huge disconnect at Yankee Candle? There's no mention at all of the Halloween Preview Party on August 3rd. YC's CEO is going to be there too for a meet and greet. Surely he knows it's BONEY BUNCH DAY, right? This makes no sense to me at all. Confused...
> 
> Lisa


YES!this is only my second year but there is less participation on their part!geez..through us a boney bone! color pictures would be better in that case!!


----------



## pinkie1205

I lovengoing to the preview party even if I dont buy much. This year all I wanted was tricycle boney. 

Since he is not comung out, I want bonesy the most. Lol.


----------



## pinkie1205

Also, why are they so expensive this year??? I need to make a list og what I want and figure out what I can get with coupons.


----------



## pinkie1205

Oh and Lisa-I saw the witch from last year at the outlets well past Christmas. Every week I kept putting off buying it and eventually just never went back. Im kicking myself.


----------



## Halloeve55

pinkie1205 said:


> Also, why are they so expensive this year??? I need to make a list og what I want and figure out what I can get with coupons.


exactly! i saw the price on the train and my face looked like an unhappy boney! i've been making price combos to work my coupons right! lol


----------



## myerman82

The prices do seem more expensive this year. There really aren't any pieces that are $9.99 or less unless your picking up the original bonesy. I keep thinking they did this to offset the discount from the coupon. This way they are still making money by raising the prices a couple dollars. Unfortunately we will still be lined up early on release day and still buy them. Hopefully they realize and understand what we really want and change some thing for next year or else people will start to move on. Honestly, how many people here really cared about Yankee Candles Halloween stuff prior to 2008? It was the boney bunch that brought in profits and it was great they started to release a skeleton line, black cat line, and other really neat Halloween items. This seems to be the year of rehash and releases and I really think it's because they have a lot of back stock to sell. 
I do think that Yankee Candle always had excellent Christmas stuff. In the last few years their Christmas stuff has been underwhelming. The manager at my store told me recently that she saw a sneak preview of the Christmas stuff this year and it is excellent. I'm not really thinking Christmas anytime soon but I will check it out for myself this year.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> exactly! i saw the price on the train and my face looked like an unhappy boney! i've been making price combos to work my coupons right! lol


Sad thing is I need that train. lol It would look great with the hearse and the pumpkin wagon farmer. Thank gosh that farmer didn't lose his head yet.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Sad thing is I need that train. lol It would look great with the hearse and the pumpkin wagon farmer. Thank gosh that farmer didn't lose his head yet.


*YET!*i'm definitely getting the train!My boy loves trains and he loved the ginormous sub!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i really don't think the prices are that out of line with what you'd pay for other ceramic holiday pieces like them. Of course, i'd like them cheaper but I still think they are priced at the higher end of competitive.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> The prices do seem more expensive this year. There really aren't any pieces that are $9.99 or less unless your picking up the original bonesy. I keep thinking they did this to offset the discount from the coupon. This way they are still making money by raising the prices a couple dollars. Unfortunately we will still be lined up early on release day and still buy them. Hopefully they realize and understand what we really want and change some thing for next year or else people will start to move on. Honestly, how many people here really cared about Yankee Candles Halloween stuff prior to 2008? It was the boney bunch that brought in profits and it was great they started to release a skeleton line, black cat line, and other really neat Halloween items. This seems to be the year of rehash and releases and I really think it's because they have a lot of back stock to sell.
> I do think that Yankee Candle always had excellent Christmas stuff. In the last few years their Christmas stuff has been underwhelming. The manager at my store told me recently that she saw a sneak preview of the Christmas stuff this year and it is excellent. I'm not really thinking Christmas anytime soon but I will check it out for myself this year.


I barely shopped at yankee other than christmas time.i didn't know about the boneys till last year :/ i bought the pumpkin people at bed bath beyond in 2011 without realizing where they were inspired from.ugh.but last year i didn't care about any of their christmas items..just candles.they had overstock at the williamsburg flagship store of the halloween licorice candle in dec..it was marked down for 9.99 for the big jar..was at least 40 of them..and not one witches brew..pissed me off..


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> *YET!*i'm definitely getting the train!My boy loves trains and he loved the ginormous sub!


Almost forgot about the Submarine. That's another one of my favorites. I do enjoy the bigger pieces as they display nicely. After last night I almost put out my Boney Bunches today. A week and a half longer to go.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Almost forgot about the Submarine. That's another one of my favorites. I do enjoy the bigger pieces as they display nicely. After last night I almost put out my Boney Bunches today. A week and a half longer to go.


The sub is great..at first I didn't like it but when i saw it in store with its big statement self and disco lights..had to have it!Thank You coupon! Mine have been out since my son dragged them out from under the bed..caught him spinning the propeller around..


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> The sub is great..at first I didn't like it but when i saw it in store with its big statement self and disco lights..had to have it!Thank You coupon! Mine have been out since my son dragged them out from under the bed..caught him spinning the propeller around..


The kids want to decorate like last month. Now I'm really in the mood to do it. Does anyone else decorate the day the boney bunch comes out? I usually start decorating the inside but I definitely wait on decorating the outside. I don't want to be known as the weirdo on the block. That honor goes to my neighbor and I'm not about to take it away from her.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> The kids want to decorate like last month. Now I'm really in the mood to do it. Does anyone else decorate the day the boney bunch comes out? I usually start decorating the inside but I definitely wait on decorating the outside. I don't want to be known as the weirdo on the block. That honor goes to my neighbor and I'm not about to take it away from her.


I start indoors first week of september.ha!last year my neighbors only had A pumpkin on the porch.other neighbor,couldn't tell if they even had one..it was hard to witness when i'd just come from an apartment complex that had more boom.lol


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I start indoors first week of september.ha!last year my neighbors only had A pumpkin on the porch.other neighbor,couldn't tell if they even had one..it was hard to witness when i'd just come from an apartment complex that had more boom.lol


What I do is start August 3rd and then keep adding new stuff as stores put everything out. No wonder I always go broke over Halloween.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> What I do is start August 3rd and then keep adding new stuff as stores put everything out. No wonder I always go broke over Halloween.


i'm broke before the Boneys hit the shelves!!! LOL..hope i can at least get some rare pieces!


----------



## pinkie1205

I keep my boneys up year round. 
I am so broke this year. I had a baby 6 months ago so...ya know.

Im going to do the $20 off a $45 and at least get a bonesy. Dont know what else.


----------



## myerman82

WANT WANT WANT!!!!
Give us more pumpkin people Yankee Candle!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

The price increases are making it very challenging for me to figure out coupons. Without the ten dollar items, I'm going way over the price to split each group up into $45 increments. Guess I'll have to figure out some smaller things to add in to get the dollar amounts right, which is probably what they had in mind anyway. Very clever, YC.  And not to sound like a broken record here, but I REALLY am dying to see catalog pics. That would help to know exactly what I'm getting and what I'm marking off the list. Much as I love and oogle many of the pieces, the bottom line is the budget. Seeing what they really look like, versus bootleg black and white pics would go a long way in deciding. Did it take this long to swing a catalog last year? Maybe it's the build up of anticipation, but it just seemed like we had access to the real deals (as in pics) by this time last year.


----------



## pinkie1205

Spookywolf said:


> The price increases are making it very challenging for me to figure out coupons. Without the ten dollar items, I'm going way over the price to split each group up into $45 increments. Guess I'll have to figure out some smaller things to add in to get the dollar amounts right, which is probably what they had in mind anyway. Very clever, YC.  And not to sound like a broken record here, but I REALLY am dying to see catalog pics. That would help to know exactly what I'm getting and what I'm marking off the list. Much as I love and oogle many of the pieces, the bottom line is the budget. Seeing what they really look like, versus bootleg black and white pics would go a long way in deciding. Did it take this long to swing a catalog last year? Maybe it's the build up of anticipation, but it just seemed like we had access to the real deals (as in pics) by this time last year.


I am pretty sure we had catalog pics by this time. 
Maybe you can add $2 tarts to even out your totals?


----------



## myerman82

We did have catalog scans by now last year. They are late this year and I have no idea why. It always seems that with the coupon it's hard to get the right combos without spending too much over $45. Also, it doesn't help that it's $45 before taxes and everything seems to total out to $43 or $44 so you have to add a votive or something that you really don't want. I get mine at the outlet store and they are much cheaper.


----------



## pinkie1205

myerman82 said:


> We did have catalog scans by now last year. They are late this year and I have no idea why. It always seems that with the coupon it's hard to get the right combos without spending too much over $45. Also, it doesn't help that it's $45 before taxes and everything seems to total out to $43 or $44 so you have to add a votive or something that you really don't want. I get mine at the outlet store and they are much cheaper.


Hey! Everyone can use a witches brew tart right?


----------



## Spookywolf

I have a basket full of votives and tarts from that exact problem with the coupons! LOL! I swear, no matter how I plan it, I always end up at something stupid like 44.95. argh!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I have a basket full of votives and tarts from that exact problem with the coupons! LOL! I swear, no matter how I plan it, I always end up at something stupid like 44.95. argh!


Same here, I thought I was the only one with a drawer on voltives and tarts. What's worst is the smell the comes out of the drawer when I open it up. Smells like cheap fragrances mixed together. I would never use the Boney Bunches as a real candle holder. Fake candles all the way and they look much nicer. Besides, I don't want to burn down the house with them displayed in glass shelves.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I have a basket full of votives and tarts from that exact problem with the coupons! LOL! I swear, no matter how I plan it, I always end up at something stupid like 44.95. argh!


If your at my store the lady will smile and hold up a bacon candle and tell you everyone could use one of these. Thank gosh they aren't dumb enough to make bacon tart warmers YET!!! Oh no, I just gave them the idea.


----------



## Halloeve55

pinkie1205 said:


> I keep my boneys up year round.
> I am so broke this year. I had a baby 6 months ago so...ya know.
> 
> Im going to do the $20 off a $45 and at least get a bonesy. Dont know what else.


i understand!!but hope you score some goodies!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> The price increases are making it very challenging for me to figure out coupons. Without the ten dollar items, I'm going way over the price to split each group up into $45 increments. Guess I'll have to figure out some smaller things to add in to get the dollar amounts right, which is probably what they had in mind anyway. Very clever, YC.  And not to sound like a broken record here, but I REALLY am dying to see catalog pics. That would help to know exactly what I'm getting and what I'm marking off the list. Much as I love and oogle many of the pieces, the bottom line is the budget. Seeing what they really look like, versus bootleg black and white pics would go a long way in deciding. Did it take this long to swing a catalog last year? Maybe it's the build up of anticipation, but it just seemed like we had access to the real deals (as in pics) by this time last year.


i know..throws the coupon off with their not so price range friendly prices.last year they had a nice balance of boneys under $12.and they do need to hurry up with those color pages!



pinkie1205 said:


> Hey! Everyone can use a witches brew tart right?


ABSOLUTELY..have been burning my last one all week.



Spookywolf said:


> I have a basket full of votives and tarts from that exact problem with the coupons! LOL! I swear, no matter how I plan it, I always end up at something stupid like 44.95. argh!


i had to make 2 trips to grab some while my husband was holding up the line..or i guess me,i added up my stuff wrong and no matter how many tarts & votives i grabbed it wouldnt go up!



myerman82 said:


> If your at my store the lady will smile and hold up a bacon candle and tell you everyone could use one of these. Thank gosh they aren't dumb enough to make bacon tart warmers YET!!! Oh no, I just gave them the idea.


 aww! retreat! delete!


----------



## Spookywolf

Let's just pray they don't add in lettuce and tomato fragrances for their mixology line!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Let's just pray they don't add in lettuce and tomato fragrances for their mixology line!


That would be a "farmers market" nightmare!


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Is it just me, or is there a huge disconnect at Yankee Candle? There's no mention at all of the Halloween Preview Party on August 3rd. YC's CEO is going to be there too for a meet and greet. Surely he knows it's BONEY BUNCH DAY, right? This makes no sense to me at all. Confused...
> 
> Lisa


Since they almost assuredly make more money on BB preview day than they do any other day of the year, you'd think it would be pretty high on their priorities list. =/
I'm just super bummed because I've been looking forward to going to the preview party at the flagship store and now it seems like they're totally marginalizing it. The fan appreciation event at the Williamsburg flagship store is August 10th so why couldn't it be the same for the Deerfield store? 

"Yankee Candle 1st Annual Fan Appreciation Day Plus Boney Bunch Preview Party
Date: Saturday August 3, 2013
Time: 12 - 5pm

We are celebrating YOU by throwing an all day party!
Work with our product development team to “help us decide on the NEXT NEW Yankee Candle Fragrance.”
Walk down memory lane with an interactive exhibit featuring our Yankee Candle Historians.
Meet and Greet with CEO Harlan Kent.
Attend Fragrance University and learn all you need to know about new product lines, decorating tips and mixology how-to’s.
A one-time chance to purchase our 1 Million Fans and Glowing Limited Edition Jar Candle!
Photo Ops and special food and drink concessions that help bring your favorite fragrances to life.
Live reggae band in the beautiful courtyard.
Special hands-on activities for all ages.
See our NEW 2013 Boney Bunch Family.
Free giveaways ALL DAY LONG and so much more!"

BB is just a footnote there. And honestly there were already going to be a ton of people there, this is just going to mean a lot more people to fight through that probably won't even care about Halloween.
Ok, probably done being an emo kid now


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> That would be a "farmers market" nightmare!


Not for the headless farmer


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Not for the headless farmer


true true.


----------



## Halloeve55

sanura03 said:


> Since they almost assuredly make more money on BB preview day than they do any other day of the year, you'd think it would be pretty high on their priorities list. =/
> I'm just super bummed because I've been looking forward to going to the preview party at the flagship store and now it seems like they're totally marginalizing it. The fan appreciation event at the Williamsburg flagship store is August 10th so why couldn't it be the same for the Deerfield store?
> 
> "Yankee Candle 1st Annual Fan Appreciation Day Plus Boney Bunch Preview Party
> Date: Saturday August 3, 2013
> Time: 12 - 5pm
> 
> We are celebrating YOU by throwing an all day party!
> Work with our product development team to “help us decide on the NEXT NEW Yankee Candle Fragrance.”
> Walk down memory lane with an interactive exhibit featuring our Yankee Candle Historians.
> Meet and Greet with CEO Harlan Kent.
> Attend Fragrance University and learn all you need to know about new product lines, decorating tips and mixology how-to’s.
> A one-time chance to purchase our 1 Million Fans and Glowing Limited Edition Jar Candle!
> Photo Ops and special food and drink concessions that help bring your favorite fragrances to life.
> Live reggae band in the beautiful courtyard.
> Special hands-on activities for all ages.
> See our NEW 2013 Boney Bunch Family.
> Free giveaways ALL DAY LONG and so much more!"
> 
> BB is just a footnote there. And honestly there were already going to be a ton of people there, this is just going to mean a lot more people to fight through that probably won't even care about Halloween.
> Ok, probably done being an emo kid now


i checked their page a few weeks ago and this wasnt there..hmm,to go aug 3 or aug 10...


----------



## sanura03

I assume the Halloween party will still be August 3rd for the Williamsburg store.


I just went back and checked and they don't have the Halloween event listed at all for the Williamsburg store, I think they're totally dropping the ball this year.


----------



## pinkie1205

myerman82 said:


> Spookywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a basket full of votives and tarts from that exact problem with the coupons! LOL! I swear, no matter how I plan it, I always end up at something stupid like 44.95. argh!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I thought I was the only one with a drawer on voltives and tarts. What's worst is the smell the comes out of the drawer when I open it up. Smells like cheap fragrances mixed together. I would never use the Boney Bunches as a real candle holder. Fake candles all the way and they look much nicer. Besides, I don't want to burn down the house with them displayed in glass shelves.
Click to expand...

I use those little votive things in the plastic things in my one bonesy cat holder (sorry I forget the name if them...lol). Last year I bought LED candles to put in them. I was having a Halloween party with little kids so I didn't want candles burning. 
I always pick up YC stuff at yard sales. One day I WILL find boneys at a sale. I can wish right!!
I want to start a Christmas collection for my shelf that the boneys are on so I can swap them out.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Since they almost assuredly make more money on BB preview day than they do any other day of the year, you'd think it would be pretty high on their priorities list. =/
> I'm just super bummed because I've been looking forward to going to the preview party at the flagship store and now it seems like they're totally marginalizing it. The fan appreciation event at the Williamsburg flagship store is August 10th so why couldn't it be the same for the Deerfield store?
> 
> "Yankee Candle 1st Annual Fan Appreciation Day Plus Boney Bunch Preview Party
> Date: Saturday August 3, 2013
> Time: 12 - 5pm
> 
> We are celebrating YOU by throwing an all day party!
> Work with our product development team to “help us decide on the NEXT NEW Yankee Candle Fragrance.”
> Walk down memory lane with an interactive exhibit featuring our Yankee Candle Historians.
> Meet and Greet with CEO Harlan Kent.
> Attend Fragrance University and learn all you need to know about new product lines, decorating tips and mixology how-to’s.
> A one-time chance to purchase our 1 Million Fans and Glowing Limited Edition Jar Candle!
> Photo Ops and special food and drink concessions that help bring your favorite fragrances to life.
> Live reggae band in the beautiful courtyard.
> Special hands-on activities for all ages.
> See our NEW 2013 Boney Bunch Family.
> Free giveaways ALL DAY LONG and so much more!"
> 
> BB is just a footnote there. And honestly there were already going to be a ton of people there, this is just going to mean a lot more people to fight through that probably won't even care about Halloween.
> Ok, probably done being an emo kid now


Sanura03,

When I clicked on your first YouTube link, it mentioned nothing about the Boney Bunch...

Published on Jul 23, 2013 


To thank our now over 1 million Facebook Fans - and everyone else who LOVES Yankee Candle - Yankee Candle Village in South Deerfield, MA and Williamsburg, VA are celebrating by hosting the 1st Annual Fan Appreciation Day in YOUR honor! 

Yankee Candle Fan Appreciation Day is being held on Saturday, August 3 from 12:00pm - 5:00pm at our South Deerfield MA Village Store and on Saturday August 10 from 12:00pm - 5:00pm at our Williamsburg VA Village Store!

o Work with our product development team to "help us decide on the
next new Yankee Candle Fragrance" 
o Walk down memory lane with an interactive exhibit featuring our
Yankee Candle Historians who will answer questions and tell stories about Yankee Candle
o Meet and Greet with CEO Harlan Kent 
o Attend Fragrance University and learn all you need to know about
new product lines, decorating tips and mixology how-to's
o A one time chance to purchase our Limited Edition 1 Million Fans
and Glowing Jar Candle! 
o Fun Photo Ops with special fragrance displays and special food
and drink concessions that help bring your favorite fragrances to life 
o Fan tracking map - Place a pin on our GIANT map to show where in
the world you're from!
o Live Music, free giveaways ALL DAY LONG and so much more!

Did they add the "See our NEW Boney Bunch Family" line?

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

sanura03 said:


> I assume the Halloween party will still be August 3rd for the Williamsburg store.
> 
> 
> I just went back and checked and they don't have the Halloween event listed at all for the Williamsburg store, I think they're totally dropping the ball this year.


oh its there somewhere..its the 10th at williamsburg..i'm wondering if i should go to the premiere on the 3rd or the appreciation day on the 10th?


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Since they almost assuredly make more money on BB preview day than they do any other day of the year, you'd think it would be pretty high on their priorities list. =/
> I'm just super bummed because I've been looking forward to going to the preview party at the flagship store and now it seems like they're totally marginalizing it. The fan appreciation event at the Williamsburg flagship store is August 10th so why couldn't it be the same for the Deerfield store?
> 
> 
> BB is just a footnote there. And honestly there were already going to be a ton of people there, this is just going to mean a lot more people to fight through that probably won't even care about Halloween.
> Ok, probably done being an emo kid now


If it wasn't for the fact that this is supposedly one of their best money makers for the year, I would lean toward thinking they're trying to "phase out" the Boney Bunch line. Or at least significantly reduce their time in the limelight. As someone else here mentioned, I was drawn to YC specifically for the Boneys. The other Halloween items, black cat, skeleton, etc., I bought because I was already there and liked them. I don't think I'd return to YC faithfully every year if they didn't have the Boneys in the line up. As Lisa also said, I don't get their whole video thing either. Not even a mention of Halloween, or a glimpse of a Boney on a shelf? I don't mean to sound negative, but I guess I'd just like to feel they appreciate all the money we unload in their stores for this line every year. 2010 was the banner year for me, with the whodunnit mystery and all the fanfare. They gave out free candles that year too. It was so exciting. Now I'm feeling just a bit passed over. Ok, Sanura, I'll climb down off the emo box too! I'm sure I'll love it on opening day at my store, and I'm sure you'll have a blast at the flagship store as well. (I'm very jealous!)


----------



## grandma lise

I guess I'm not too bothered by any of this. With fall quickly approaching, the candle season begins. Perhaps they're just trying to rev up interest in the jar candles and votives. I can understand that. The Boney Bunch really doesn't need it, as it already has a well established following with new converts every year. Thanks for bringing this to our attention Sanura03.

11 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that this is supposedly one of their best money makers for the year, I would lean toward thinking they're trying to "phase out" the Boney Bunch line. Or at least significantly reduce their time in the limelight. As someone else here mentioned, I was drawn to YC specifically for the Boneys. The other Halloween items, black cat, skeleton, etc., I bought because I was already there and liked them. I don't think I'd return to YC faithfully every year if they didn't have the Boneys in the line up. As Lisa also said, I don't get their whole video thing either. Not even a mention of Halloween, or a glimpse of a Boney on a shelf? I don't mean to sound negative, but I guess I'd just like to feel they appreciate all the money we unload in their stores for this line every year. 2010 was the banner year for me, with the whodunnit mystery and all the fanfare. They gave out free candles that year too. It was so exciting. Now I'm feeling just a bit passed over. Ok, Sanura, I'll climb down off the emo box too! I'm sure I'll love it on opening day at my store, and I'm sure you'll have a blast at the flagship store as well. (I'm very jealous!)


I'm hoping that this is all a ploy by YC to distract us from the Boneys so they can really surprise us come August 3rd. But what I truly think is what I said over and over again: They are now taking us and the success of there Boney Bunch line for granted. It has become painfully obvious to the corporate heads that, while the company will easily sell out the boney bunch and most of there other halloween stuff within weeks of release, the rest of the products - the rest of the year - including most of there candles - just sit there. The money stops flowing and the cash register slows to a halt when the bonies go away. So why dump all this marketing and creative effort into a line and a season that they know will sell phenomenally well regardless. Thus we get the hard sale for bacon candles and relaxation scentsations - or whatever the frig its called - while our treasured bonies go mostly ignored. Why not make the bonies a footnote on this ridiculous appreciation day - they r going to sell anyway. Lets try and steer these chumps toward are other products. Well, if u really want to show us fans some appreciation give us bonies, bonies and more bonies. Boney fliers, boney coupons, boney catalogs, boney announcements, boney displays, boney giveaways, a huge boney party, and, above all, more actual bonies. I don't care if they open up from August thru October, sell all boney/Halloween items, and then shutter the doors for the rest of the year. In fact, that's what I think they're afraid of - becoming a one-trick pony - halloween/bonies and nothing else. Well if that's what your afraid of then give us boney snowmen, boney Easter bunnies and boney surfer dudes or some other summer themed bonies - now that's what I call fan appreciation!


----------



## sanura03

The first time I checked their events page http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-store/south-deerfield-events/t I was sure I didn't see anything at all about the Bonies / Halloween but when I went back they had those two lines about it so I wasn't sure if I'd just missed them the first time because I was in such a tizzy or if they'd added it in after I called them out on it on their FB post lol.


----------



## grandma lise

Reading the posts these last few days has gotten me thinking about how secondary market sellers may be buying large amounts of Boney Bunch pieces then returning them. That may also explain why we're seeing so few $9.99, $12.99, and $14.99 pieces year. 

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

ninababy100109 said:


> I'm hoping that this is all a ploy by YC to distract us from the Boneys so they can really surprise us come August 3rd. But what I truly think is what I said over and over again: They are now taking us and the success of there Boney Bunch line for granted. It has become painfully obvious to the corporate heads that, while the company will easily sell out the boney bunch and most of there other halloween stuff within weeks of release, the rest of the products - the rest of the year - including most of there candles - just sit there. The money stops flowing and the cash register slows to a halt when the bonies go away. So why dump all this marketing and creative effort into a line and a season that they know will sell phenomenally well regardless. Thus we get the hard sale for bacon candles and relaxation scentsations - or whatever the frig its called - while our treasured bonies go mostly ignored. Why not make the bonies a footnote on this ridiculous appreciation day - they r going to sell anyway. Lets try and steer these chumps toward are other products. Well, if u really want to show us fans some appreciation give us bonies, bonies and more bonies. Boney fliers, boney coupons, boney catalogs, boney announcements, boney displays, boney giveaways, a huge boney party, and, above all, more actual bonies. I don't care if they open up from August thru October, sell all boney/Halloween items, and then shutter the doors for the rest of the year. In fact, that's what I think they're afraid of - becoming a one-trick pony - halloween/bonies and nothing else. Well if that's what your afraid of then give us boney snowmen, boney Easter bunnies and boney surfer dudes or some other summer themed bonies - now that's what I call fan appreciation!


It almost seems that way  I admit I buy way more of their fall / Halloween stuff than I do anything else, but I do get a few Christmas things every year, and I usually grab some tarts here or there throughout the year. 
But there are the non die hard Boney fans that don't know what's going on as to the release dates, and won't if YC doesn't address it and they're really going to miss out.


----------



## myerman82

I have to agree that 2010 was their biggest year for Boney Bunch. Most of the boneys sold out completely that year. They had banners and displays to promote The Mystery Of Yankee Manor. Then in 2011 they downsized the displays and only had one banner promoting The Afterlife Party. In 2012 my friend told me that they weren't going to be doing banners and displays anymore and I think they over produced the Boney Bunches. There was a lot left over even in October. I think that is why they held off on putting them on sale and only marked they down a little. I never been to a flagship store so I really can't comment if they still go all out but in regular stores this is what happened.
I really think they are playing it safe this year. I think they will scale back on the stock this year. I have no doubt there will be plenty to go around the first week or so but I think they realized that they overdid the stock last year. It seems like they are releasing a lot of the same this year too and I think that is due to back stock. I hope they are not trying to phase out the Boney Bunches but if they are I think they will lose out on Halloween sales. Rehashing the same characters doesn't help much either when people don't feel like purchasing the same character each year. 
I wish they went back to the drawing board and gave up new creations next year. I think they would be able to pull another year like 2010 but they need to get us excited again. It seems like they just release whatever they come up with and mix in back stock and we will bite. If they want to add "Anniversary pieces" they should really release what we have been asking for. I think one popular piece from 2008 or 2009 isn't that hard to ask for and I know it would sell out. They could even limit the release and I think we would be happy.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> The first time I checked their events page http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-store/south-deerfield-events/t I was sure I didn't see anything at all about the Bonies / Halloween but when I went back they had those two lines about it so I wasn't sure if I'd just missed them the first time because I was in such a tizzy or if they'd added it in after I called them out on it on their FB post lol.


Sanura03, there's still no reference to the Boney Bunch with the video on YouTube, even after I refresh the screen. I think your memory is correct. It's just that you're now looking at multiple sources of the information.

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Well the CEO will be there for the 'fan appreciation day' maybe one of us could tell him all this. Surely won't be me though, I'm way too shy lol.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, 2010 was a fun year, but it was an expensive year too, for me at least. I bought extras of perhaps a third of the pieces that year, returned the broken, defective, and poor quality ones, and am still sitting on quite a few. I think your comment that Yankee Candle scaled back and is playing it safe this year is right on the mark. That's what I did in 2011 and 2012 (and will do again this year). I now only buy for my personal collection. And I don't buy extra pieces after they go on sale. It's a good boundary for me.

So wish the time would pass faster. I get such a kick out of finding out which pieces are the most popular.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Well the CEO will be there for the 'fan appreciation day' maybe one of us could tell him all this. Surely won't be me though, I'm way too shy lol.


I can relate...

I'll say this about you Sanura03, you're a great sleuth! I so appreciate your posts each year!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> I can relate...
> 
> I'll say this about you Sanura03, you're a great sleuth! I so appreciate your posts each year!
> 
> Lisa


Why thank you! 
Mostly I'm just totally OCD and around this time of year it becomes focused on Boneys lol.


----------



## grandma lise

pinkie1205 said:


> Oh and Lisa-I saw the witch from last year at the outlets well past Christmas. Every week I kept putting off buying it and eventually just never went back. Im kicking myself.


We've all been there...and it's so painful! If you're talking about the flying witch, try to pick up one this year if you can. Over produced, popular pieces typically take two to three years to go up in price, but they do eventually. I think what I've learned is to find a way to buy one of each piece that I even kind of like. I can always sell it later (though I never have!).

May we all be able to get the pieces we want this year!

Sanura03, your OCD tendencies work for me!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

It's so tempting to buy extra Boney Bunches at the outlet stores. I saw the witch there too last year. However, I don't have a use for multiples of the same pieces so I never take advantage of the deal. She may re-appear again at the outlet stores this year. You never know. It's crazy what you will find there from the past few years.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Reading the posts these last few days has gotten me thinking about how secondary market sellers may be buying large amounts of Boney Bunch pieces then returning them. That may also explain why we're seeing so few $9.99, $12.99, and $14.99 pieces year.
> 
> Lisa


that's what I was thinking.maybe to keep them more at bay since it would be more costly on their part to stock up.hopefully there being no low cost ones they will back off a little..but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Halloeve55

sanura03 said:


> Well the CEO will be there for the 'fan appreciation day' maybe one of us could tell him all this. Surely won't be me though, I'm way too shy lol.


haha! So am I! I probably would start stuttering..plus I'm sure it would be hard to grab his attention with other people crowding around


----------



## Halloeve55

I had a question about the yankee electric warmer..I saw in the catalog they had the scent things you pop in for them.(forgot the name if them)can you use regular tarts in them as well?


----------



## Guest

IMPORTANT BONEY UPDATE

FROM BB LOVE FB PAGE 

"I haven't heard anything about that. The only thing they've told us to hold back until September is the Boney Head tart burner. They did send us an email yesterday saying they are making this more of a true preview party, than full release. We won't be setting the Halloween up at the front of the store, it will be the back 2 display zones and they said they won't be doing a full Halloween catalog until later. The next catalog will have a Fall theme with only a select number of the Halloween pieces. Starting Sept 3rd the Halloween will move to the main front display and windows. They said that way the Halloween enthusiasts get something in August, but we can have the big push in September when more people are thinking Halloween. It also mentioned only 3 pieces, ones that will be in the catalog, will be online before the party (August 1st was the date listed) and that everything else wouldn't be online until the day of the party. I noticed we didn't get very many of each piece (2-4 of each Boney and no more than 6 of the other pieces), so I think they're waiting to send the bulk of the Halloween stuff when the floor set changes in September and that August really will be just a preview."

So if I am reading this correctly, the Halloween and/or Boney items will not be mass released this year and we will have to monitor the site and stores for all the pieces, scents, and fall/halloween lines in August and September. ugh or fun?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> IMPORTANT BONEY UPDATE
> 
> FROM BB LOVE FB PAGE
> 
> 
> So if I am reading this correctly, the Halloween and/or Boney items will not be mass released this year and we will have to monitor the site and stores for all the pieces, scents, and fall/halloween lines in August and September. ugh or fun?


defnitely ugh.


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> IMPORTANT BONEY UPDATE
> 
> FROM BB LOVE FB PAGE
> 
> "I haven't heard anything about that. The only thing they've told us to hold back until September is the Boney Head tart burner. They did send us an email yesterday saying they are making this more of a true preview party, than full release. We won't be setting the Halloween up at the front of the store, it will be the back 2 display zones and they said they won't be doing a full Halloween catalog until later. The next catalog will have a Fall theme with only a select number of the Halloween pieces. Starting Sept 3rd the Halloween will move to the main front display and windows. They said that way the Halloween enthusiasts get something in August, but we can have the big push in September when more people are thinking Halloween. It also mentioned only 3 pieces, ones that will be in the catalog, will be online before the party (August 1st was the date listed) and that everything else wouldn't be online until the day of the party. I noticed we didn't get very many of each piece (2-4 of each Boney and no more than 6 of the other pieces), so I think they're waiting to send the bulk of the Halloween stuff when the floor set changes in September and that August really will be just a preview."
> 
> So if I am reading this correctly, the Halloween and/or Boney items will not be mass released this year and we will have to monitor the site and stores for all the pieces, scents, and fall/halloween lines in August and September. ugh or fun?



This really kind of feels like a slap in the face of their fans more than anything. Or maybe I'm just being an emo kid again. I'm just feeling really disappointed since this is our first year back and I was reeeeaaallllly looking forward to lots of Halloween merchandise in stores to goggle at since there's usually not much at the military exchanges or out in town. The Japanese do kind of celebrate it, but just as a novelty I think. A little bit of decorating at home no trick or treating etc. So we're back and stores are already putting out Christmas stuff and now all this with YC. It's really discouraging.
Not to mention that YC usually ends up getting most of my Halloween budget because they put their stuff out first. Now they'll be right in the middle of everyone else, Michaels, Target, B&BW etc.


----------



## grandma lise

Really disappointed and confused...


----------



## witchy poo

I think we should all bombard Yankee with e`mail complaints


----------



## witchy poo

I just found their customer service email, who is with me on a mass complaint? : [email protected] 1-877-803-6890, Mon - Fri: 8am-11pm EST, Sat & Sun: 9am-9pm EST


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> This really kind of feels like a slap in the face of their fans more than anything. Or maybe I'm just being an emo kid again. I'm just feeling really disappointed since this is our first year back and I was reeeeaaallllly looking forward to lots of Halloween merchandise in stores to goggle at since there's usually not much at the military exchanges or out in town. The Japanese do kind of celebrate it, but just as a novelty I think. A little bit of decorating at home no trick or treating etc. So we're back and stores are already putting out Christmas stuff and now all this with YC. It's really discouraging.
> Not to mention that YC usually ends up getting most of my Halloween budget because they put their stuff out first. Now they'll be right in the middle of everyone else, Michaels, Target, B&BW etc.


Welcome back. Sorry Yankee Candle is attempting to ruin your 1st Halloween back in the States. Stay strong! We will get through this together!


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Really disappointed and confused...


Seems like they are stretching the season out with multiple release dates and less of a presence in August for H'ween in store and online.

If I read it right, they want to make H'ween a bigger event in September.

I love the hunt and the longer season, but as Sanura03 said- Yankee will no longer get the full brunt of my halloween dollars. They get to fight for it now. Good luck Yankee, I love the BB, but boy am I impulsive!

Also- Yankee knows people love this line, why can't they let us know of this change so we can adjust?


----------



## Guest

From BB Love fb, our lifeline in these dark and desperate times:


"Ok.. I want everyone to read this carefully because it may sound a little overwhelming but a fellow boney lover stumbled across some interesting news today.
YC has issued an email stating that some boney bunch pieces will be available on Aug 3rd (the preview party), and a few more pieces are to be released in September.
Don't know if this means splitting up what we already know is coming out.. or maybe there are new pieces!!!

This could be due to boneys selling out so fast last year that people got really upset. OR, it is yankees business tactic to get us back in and shopping in their store a month later.
Either way, don't be discouraged boney lovers!!!!
Try to look at it as a positive thing. It means double the boney craze! Get your fix in Aug.. and then save up some more, get your next fix in September! 
Obviously I will post more news regarding this, but now it kind of makes sense that the boney tart warmer is being held.
For now, go to yankee on Aug 3rd as planned, get the pieces you need (that are available), and then we will worry about what's next."


and


"I spoke to the manager @ my YC store & she said they are only getting four if everything then in Sept. they will receive more because since it sells out so fast come Oct there doesn't look like there's any Boney Bunch/Halloween merchandise left..."


----------



## Guest

One last comment: someone said on the BB fb page that stores are only getting 4- four- of each of their Halloween items for the preview party.

If that is true, just wow. Will these pieces be online? We have hear zero about online availability.


----------



## grandma lise

A question in mind is...how many loyal Boney Bunch collectors have to travel great distances to attend the Halloween Preview Party? And how many of those only can afford to go once? This wouldn't be a issue if there was good quality control for this collection, but honestly, for those who don't have the benefit of a store, you almost have to buy two to three of EACH piece online to get a good one. Buy three, return two. I feel really bad for those of you in this situation.

I'm fine with YC moving the party to September, just do it next year with advance notice. 

Not happy.

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

did you notice our coupon for 20 of $45 ends September 2nd conveniently.


----------



## myerman82

If this is the case they should just postpone the preview party until September. I know this is rumor but 4 per store of each item??? How is that even profitable for them? I can see the resellers smiling from ear to ear about now. Does YC want to stop that from happening or are they encouraging it this year. I think they want to encourage it. I just don't understand the reasoning behind splitting up Halloween like this. It's not our fault that by the time September comes around it looks like the end of fall in their stores.


----------



## ninababy100109

This news is ridiculous. Are they now actually using preview day just to get us in store to hammer us with bacon candles and other crap we don't want? I'll tell u what - if the setup on August 3rd is as underwhelming as it sounds its gonna be, the that is a shame. And if its true and they don't make up for it come September, I will turn my back on this store...


----------



## CCdalek

If there are only 4 of each item, imagine the lines that will be waiting to enter the store. They will be enormously long! When I attended the preview party last year, I got there about a minute after they opened and the store was already packed. I did manage to get the last one of the one I wanted most, however, the Boney Cat.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

My thought on this is that there is nothing we can do, so try not to get too upset. It sucks, yes, but it sounds to me like YC is trying to slowly phase out making BB a big event. It stands to reason that they could be doing this bc it's the last year for them and they're trying to break us in more gently. Who knows. And it could also be connected to a marketing change, trying to stretch out their Halloween season as someone else mentioned. I know I usually do BB in Aug then don't set foot in the store until Xmas, so they could be trying to fix that problem with people like me. My theory - just go on Aug 3rd, get what you can, then move forward accordingly. It may not even be a true rumor. You know how the rumor mill flies every year with all kinds of stuff. The only way to know for sure is to go and see on Aug. 3rd.


----------



## myerman82

It makes sense now when it says on the coupon "Be there for their first public appearance" Great, we can see them get grabbed up by the employees and resellers and then get a fighting chance come September. It's sad that Yankee Candle did not announce this change earlier. A lot of people only know the date of the preview party and that's it. I see a lot of upset people come August 3rd if this is true. I thought they would try to redeem themselves after all the confusion last year but this seems to be their new growing trend. You can have your Boney Bunch Yankee Candle!!! If they offer them online I will get them there instead. I would love to support my local store and I know the manager is very appreciate of the sale but this is just crazy. Why even have a preview party and whats going to be left after the first hour? I guess random people who walk into the store will have a better chance at winning the Boney Tart warmer later in the morning. Has this been confirmed???


----------



## myerman82

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> My thought on this is that there is nothing we can do, so try not to get too upset. It sucks, yes, but it sounds to me like YC is trying to slowly phase out making BB a big event. It stands to reason that they could be doing this bc it's the last year for them and they're trying to break us in more gently. Who knows. And it could also be connected to a marketing change, trying to stretch out their Halloween season as someone else mentioned. I know I usually do BB in Aug then don't set foot in the store until Xmas, so they could be trying to fix that problem with people like me. My theory - just go on Aug 3rd, get what you can, then move forward accordingly. It may not even be a true rumor. You know how the rumor mill flies every year with all kinds of stuff. The only way to know for sure is to go and see on Aug. 3rd.


I always knew that the Boney Bunches would not last forever. Eventually they would phase them out. It was rumored they were going to do it two years ago and then again last year. However, we never got confirmation either year so I guess Yankee candle loves the money they bring them. I just hope they come up with a great idea once Boney Bunch is dead for them. I don't really remember much of what they had prior to 2007 but I'm sure most of it was "cutesy" stuff. I did a ebay search of Yankee Candle Halloween and the only thing I found that I would have ever been interested in was a Mummy tart burner. The rest if way to cutesy for my taste. Here is a great solution to their problem. Keep the good stuff restocked and you would have sales up until October. The first year they offered the bottles they flew off the shelves and all I heard was "that's all we are going to get" same with the haunted mansion. It doesn't matter when they put the stuff out, if they are going to short supply things they will have the same problem come September. I'm going with rumor on this one because I know Yankee Candle can't be that dumb. Then again it wouldn't surprise me if they display everything with a bacon candle to try and sell that scent. I have to think that the stupid market move that was the "man candles and accessories" hurt them and was not profitable at all. Now they are taking it out on Halloween.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I just talked to the manager at my store and she said that the rumors are not true. She said she just got over 200+ BB today. She checked her packaging list and said she got way more than 4-6 each. She said the only thing they are holding back is the tart warmer. She confirmed what we already know is that the store will have 8 but they're only raffling off five and then the rest will be for sale on September 3rd. she said the only thing she can think of is some of the lower selling stores may not be getting as many pieces. Thought I would share.


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> Seems like they are stretching the season out with multiple release dates and less of a presence in August for H'ween in store and online.
> 
> If I read it right, they want to make H'ween a bigger event in September.
> 
> I love the hunt and the longer season, but as Sanura03 said- Yankee will no longer get the full brunt of my halloween dollars. They get to fight for it now. Good luck Yankee, I love the BB, but boy am I impulsive!
> 
> Also- Yankee knows people love this line, why can't they let us know of this change so we can adjust?


Good question. We're 10 days out and no email to customers from Yankee Candle about this change. I feel badly for those who scheduled a day off from work for this or scheduled their vacations so they could go to the party. 

On top of all this, our store has a new manager. Maybe this is a sign that I have enough and it's time to simply enjoy what I have and sell what I no longer use or enjoy. So worn out by Yankee Candle. With each year, it harder and harder to get what I want. And I sure don't feel "appreciated" right now.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

The rumor's not true? Here we go again on the Yankee Candle rollercoaster of no information and misinformation, every year. Really, really not happy.

Lisa


----------



## Boneybunchlove

and here's another question if they really were only going to have 4 per store per item why would they send out invites in the mail I got mine yesterday. that would be really dumb to have all these people show up and not even have any merchandise.


----------



## witchy poo

I gotta stop reading this thread, im getting to stressed out, LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I always knew that the Boney Bunches would not last forever. Eventually they would phase them out. It was rumored they were going to do it two years ago and then again last year. However, we never got confirmation either year so I guess Yankee candle loves the money they bring them. I just hope they come up with a great idea once Boney Bunch is dead for them. I don't really remember much of what they had prior to 2007 but I'm sure most of it was "cutesy" stuff. I did a ebay search of Yankee Candle Halloween and the only thing I found that I would have ever been interested in was a Mummy tart burner. The rest if way to cutesy for my taste. Here is a great solution to their problem. Keep the good stuff restocked and you would have sales up until October. The first year they offered the bottles they flew off the shelves and all I heard was "that's all we are going to get" same with the haunted mansion. It doesn't matter when they put the stuff out, if they are going to short supply things they will have the same problem come September. I'm going with rumor on this one because I know Yankee Candle can't be that dumb. Then again it wouldn't surprise me if they display everything with a bacon candle to try and sell that scent. I have to think that the stupid market move that was the "man candles and accessories" hurt them and was not profitable at all. Now they are taking it out on Halloween.


Trust me if bonies sell like they continue to sell year after year, they will not be going anywhere anytime soon. It makes sense for the store to try and get us interested in other things. But it makes no sense for them to commit revenue suicide by killing their most profitable line and there most profitable season. And it does not surprise me at all if this rumor is false. Makes zero sense whatsoever...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> The rumor's not true? Here we go again on the Yankee Candle rollercoaster of no information and misinformation, every year. Really, really not happy.
> 
> Lisa


oh, my heart cannot take that! LOL.

my only thought (before BBL posted the latest dispelling the rumor) was tht maybe YC is trying to shift us to purchasing online. In the store THEY pay to ship them there...online WE pay for shipping. For me, I'd rather pay shipping than fight a crowd.


----------



## Lucy08

ninababy100109 said:


> This news is ridiculous. Are they now actually using preview day just to get us in store to hammer us with bacon candles and other crap we don't want? I'll tell u what - if the setup on August 3rd is as underwhelming as it sounds its gonna be, the that is a shame. And if its true and they don't make up for it come September, I will turn my back on this store...



Totally agree! I am super annoyed about this news!


----------



## Hilda

Really? Can it be. If so, I am really peeved. 
I made arrangements for my special needs son and begged off the husband's company picnic because I was going to drive up to the YC Store for the 'party'. It was going to be a rare 'me' day. I am really passive in person and I'm not rushing into some store like a fool to grab at a few items. Yet if I take a leisurely drive up there, there won't be anything left. I planned on doing other shopping while I was there as well. This is one absolutely stupid move. OK, well looks like I am going to the picnic after all and will spend that money on Grandin Road's Halloween Haven items. LOL
WOW. If this is true, then someone at Yankee Candle just sucked all the fun out of this.


----------



## Guest

Boneybunchlove said:


> I just talked to the manager at my store and she said that the rumors are not true. She said she just got over 200+ BB today. She checked her packaging list and said she got way more than 4-6 each. She said the only thing they are holding back is the tart warmer. She confirmed what we already know is that the store will have 8 but they're only raffling off five and then the rest will be for sale on September 3rd. she said the only thing she can think of is some of the lower selling stores may not be getting as many pieces. Thought I would share.


Thank you for sharing. I sincerely hope that is how this goes down. I think that if the smaller stores get 4 of each that resellers will scoop them up and it will suck. 

I just wish Yankee would give us a a preview of the preview! I want to know when I can shop and TRY to enjoy the BB. What a change this is from the fun Boney Bunch videos and fun previews on their facebook page. Hint hint hint: Yankee, it used to be fun. Now it is like a twisted game of Where's Waldo.

OR: Where's the Headless Farmer? Everywhere! And ain't nobody want him!


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Really? Can it be. If so, I am really peeved.
> I made arrangements for my special needs son and begged off the husband's company picnic because I was going to drive up to the YC Store for the 'party'. It was going to be a rare 'me' day. I am really passive in person and I'm not rushing into some store like a fool to grab at a few items. Yet if I take a leisurely drive up there, there won't be anything left. I planned on doing other shopping while I was there as well. This is one absolutely stupid move. OK, well looks like I am going to the picnic after all and will spend that money on Grandin Road's Halloween Haven items. LOL
> WOW. If this is true, then someone at Yankee Candle just sucked all the fun out of this.



So sorry Hilda. I guess August 1st is NOT the halloween/Boney party...or maybe it is. We are all so confused right now. I am so so so sorry you went to so much trouble to have a fun Boney Bunch Day and it may or may not happen.

I wish they would make an announcement on their FB and let us know.

And I know what you mean about the rude people who are pushy and brash and take all the stuff. I cannot do that for a candle holder. I could send my husband in to be menacing and pushy but he'd probably break the boneys before he got to the checkout with his thick clumsy idiotic hands.


----------



## Boneys80

hey guys.. more stores are confirming that they are getting limited quantities and replenishment will be available during september. Then there are just a couple stores saying they have more than 4 pieces. It's hard to get the facts straight because wouldn't stores be getting shipments the day before the party like they normally do? So why now do we have stores saying they already have them? It's so confusing and it's overwhelming to keep track of. It shouldn't be this much of a challenge to get what we want.. but yankee seems to be creating more of a hype this year by keeping things on serious lock down, and in turn, it's going to create inflation on ebay. Sorry I don't have anymore info but I will keep ya posted as usual when I get more tips. For now, don't get discouraged. If you follow my lead, you should be able to get the ones you want this year with little hassle. Just get ready!...
www.facebook.com/boneybunchlove


----------



## myerman82

Maybe it's time for me to take a drive down to Yankee Candle tonight or tomorrow. The manager really likes me and told me I can get a preview (but can't buy anything until the party) and find out what is going on. She will tell me if the store has a limit this year and what is going on. I'm very interested to know if the store is one of them that will only have a limited stock. I really hope people aren't just starting rumors just to get a kick out of this.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Maybe it's time for me to take a drive down to Yankee Candle tonight or tomorrow. The manager really likes me and told me I can get a preview (but can't buy anything until the party) and find out what is going on. She will tell me if the store has a limit this year and what is going on. I'm very interested to know if the store is one of them that will only have a limited stock. I really hope people aren't just starting rumors just to get a kick out of this.


Yes please. We await your report. :

Also, here is the latest posting from our beloved BB Love facebook page:

"Sooo, I just got off the phone with my local store. The gal I talked to confirmed that they will only be receiving a very small amount of each piece - and that I will probably have better luck ordering online...
Like · · about an hour ago

Boney Bunch Love ugh. i wanna puke. getting boneys should not be something we have to jump through hoops for but evidently it looks like we are gonna have to. well... game on!
about an hour ago · Like · 1

thanks for that info Loveda, not making me happy camper, but beats my standing in line to get nothing"


I hope these posts are not angering my fellow Boneheads. We have conflicting info and no official word from Yankee about anything. We should all be thankful we won't be gobsmacked on August 3rd if something is afoot!

OK: I called the YC in the mall in Springfield, MO, and the gentleman told me that at their store the Halloween preview party is August 3rd from 10 am to 4 pm. He said they would be selling every piece they had and he was not aware of any other launches or parties. Then he said, in a confused voice: "As far as I know."

Let me caution you that the YC store there is tiny. It's like a narrow alley of candles.


----------



## Guest

1-800-243-1776 is the number for YC. I just called and they confirmed that the August 3rd date WILL have limited stock and that in MID SEPTEMBER the fall catalog comes out the Boney supply will be replenished and new items will be available.

Call them and see what they tell you.

They wouldn't give me numbers of items, the pieces that will be released, etc. But the customer service rep I spoke with gave me the above info.


----------



## HazelHawthorne

I'm so excited! Every year I host a breakfast get together and a group trip to the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview. I called my local mall and confirmed that our si also August 3rd, and put out the invite. To me, it's the official kick-off to the Halloween season, and it just feels so festive. 

I will say that last year one of the managers told me that they hadn't been making as much on the Boney Bunch stuff for a while and that they were trying out a more realistic line, "Skeleton Crew" which I have to say, I really liked. I got the tart warmer shown here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/items/ycc/images/medium/1229478.jpg

And I like it so much I leave it out year round. I love the Boney Bunch and have a lot of the pieces, but I like the Skeleton Crew stuff too!


----------



## maxthedog

That tart warmer is really cool, wish we had gotten one..is it coming out again this year with the line?


----------



## Kitty

The Mystery of Y BB Sept. sales. 
Maybe?


----------



## grandma lise

I dropped by our local store on the way to work this afternoon. New manager wasn't there so I'll keep going back. Apologies for being so grumpy earlier. One too many curve balls this week.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Unfortunately Kitty, that would never happen. It's wishful thinking and I wish we would at least get one of those someday.


----------



## blackcrumpets

Yup, I can confirm that the stores will only be receiving a very small amount of Boney Bunch for the actual preview party, and not until mid September will we receive more of it. Also, the Boney Bunch tart warmer head is the hourly giveaway. Each store will be getting 7 of them, and we are only allowed to use them for the raffle, we cannot sell that item till September.

Honestly, you guys have a better chance trying to get them online, but I've also heard that they may not release the stuff online till mid-September as well, but I will learn more and how much my store is getting tomorrow because we are getting the shipment tomorrow.

I'm not actually very happy with the company right now, especially now that I found out the company is not giving us a money budget to buy the snacks for all the customers. They expect US the employees to fork over money to buy everything. I'm just disappointed in the company and how it's becoming right now :\


----------



## Halloeve55

HOLY BONEYS if i didn't walk into Yankee craziness and i've been only away since this morning! With each post i've read i'm more confused and irritated! one question on my part.."Yankee,have you been sniffin' too much of your bacon candles!??" well if you aren't planning to just 'hand over' all the boneys to the first two vultures in line! i might just avoid the headache and crowd and park my a.. at my computer and pay $5 shipping and chance a crack or chip! geez! 4 pieces a store my a..!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

blackcrumpets said:


> Yup, I can confirm that the stores will only be receiving a very small amount of Boney Bunch for the actual preview party, and not until mid September will we receive more of it. Also, the Boney Bunch tart warmer head is the hourly giveaway. Each store will be getting 7 of them, and we are only allowed to use them for the raffle, we cannot sell that item till September.
> 
> Honestly, you guys have a better chance trying to get them online, but I've also heard that they may not release the stuff online till mid-September as well, but I will learn more and how much my store is getting tomorrow because we are getting the shipment tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not actually very happy with the company right now, especially now that I found out the company is not giving us a money budget to buy the snacks for all the customers. They expect US the employees to fork over money to buy everything. I'm just disappointed in the company and how it's becoming right now :\


Thanks for keeping us updated! So sorry to hear they are skimping on the budget. They are really on a lot of peoples poop list this year.


----------



## Halloeve55

Boneybunchlove said:


> They are really on a lot of peoples poop list this year.


 wonder why? hmmm..something tells me there will be another shock..or not so shocking at this rate!


----------



## myerman82

Just got back from Yankee Candle and I have a report for everyone. Yes, they were unpacking Boney Bunch and Halloween item. I was not allowed to get a sneak peak but they left the stock room door open just enough for me to see. I got a good glimpse at the new cat, the Frankenstein and bride (a must have) and a bunch of skeleton stuff. They also had two mansions and they said that was all the store was going to be getting unless more come in next week. Ok, here is the good stuff everyone is waiting to hear.
They heard nothing about the release being limited 
They did receive a good shipment and will be putting it all out on August 3rd
They have not seen a Halloween catalog yet 
No skeleton clingers this year
The cat clinger has returned this year which we all knew and there will be plenty
They will order anything that the store sells out of online and will waive the shipping for you
The train looks HUGE and is a must have
The Frankenstein and bride look much nicer in person (from what I could see) and is also a must have
The haunted mansion will again be limited in stores (mine only got two in and if I'm first in line again they will just hold me one behind the counter)
That's it!!! I hope this puts to ease a lot of doubts.

Also for those really interested I spotted about 8 headless farmers so it looks like he will be a shelf warmer again this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Ditto, Halloeve55! Yowzers! I had to go to bed last night (eastern time zone and early work) and missed all the news. Here I was expecting to log on today with hopes of seeing some pics, and now I'm starting to see why we haven't been able to get our hands on any. If they truly are limiting stock to just 4-5 of each piece per store, then I might as well not go to the party. I can't speak for other places, but my store has a crowd waiting in line to get in, and those people snatch things like you wouldn't believe. There were rumbles last year from unhappy customers that didn't get the big black cat tealight holder and this was just within the first 30 minutes of being open. Limit the stock of Boneys to just 4 each, and that will turn those people into rabid dogs! (shudder! ) I'm not a big fan of stressful situations like that, and as someone else on here said, I'd rather pay shipping that fight somebody over who gets the last Frank & Bride candle holder. No way! I'm sorry guys, but this is ridiculous. YC may think they're trying to stretch out their big pay season into 2 months, but this is going to get people very angry and upset on preview party day. I'm only glad I'm part of the Forum and get a heads-up about this beforehand. I would have been very, very upset to walk blind into a mess like this on Aug 3rd.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Just got back from Yankee Candle and I have a report for everyone. Yes, they were unpacking Boney Bunch and Halloween item. I was not allowed to get a sneak peak but they left the stock room door open just enough for me to see. I got a good glimpse at the new cat, the Frankenstein and bride (a must have) and a bunch of skeleton stuff. They also had two mansions and they said that was all the store was going to be getting unless more come in next week. Ok, here is the good stuff everyone is waiting to hear.
> They heard nothing about the release being limited
> They did receive a good shipment and will be putting it all out on August 3rd
> They have not seen a Halloween catalog yet
> No skeleton clingers this year
> The cat clinger has returned this year which we all knew and there will be plenty
> They will order anything that the store sells out of online and will waive the shipping for you
> The train looks HUGE and is a must have
> The Frankenstein and bride look much nicer in person (from what I could see) and is also a must have
> The haunted mansion will again be limited in stores (mine only got two in and if I'm first in line again they will just hold me one behind the counter)
> That's it!!! I hope this puts to ease a lot of doubts.
> 
> Also for those really interested I spotted about 8 headless farmers so it looks like he will be a shelf warmer again this year.


Myerman, thanks so much for doing a "recon" mission for us. That makes me feel SO much better. I was beginning to feel a bit jaded after all that!


----------



## Halloeve55

oh please myerman,you were ogling the farmer! hehe..thanks for the update to your boney mission..so the train was large..yay! i was hoping it would be grand!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> There were rumbles last year from unhappy customers that didn't get the big black cat tealight holder and this was just within the first 30 minutes of being open. Limit the stock of Boneys to just 4 each, and that will turn those people into rabid dogs! (shudder! ) I'm not a big fan of stressful situations like that, and as someone else on here said, I'd rather pay shipping that fight somebody over who gets the last Frank & Bride candle holder. No way! I'm sorry guys, but this is ridiculous. YC may think they're trying to stretch out their big pay season into 2 months, but this is going to get people very angry and upset on preview party day. I'm only glad I'm part of the Forum and get a heads-up about this beforehand. I would have been very, very upset to walk blind into a mess like this on Aug 3rd.


exactly..i don't wanna have to fight over the ones i want nor get nasty..i have a hidden temper that stays within my house..haha.plus the store i go to literally had its main display right when you walk in..and i mean right where you walk in..stu.p.id.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> oh please myerman,you were ogling the farmer! hehe..thanks for the update to your boney mission..so the train was large..yay! i was hoping it would be grand!


Haha, yes I was. I was also hoping it was the headless, faceless farmer too


----------



## Halloeve55

hey,they haven't came out yet! you might just find him in the back trying to scrounge up a sharpie to sell himself asap!


----------



## Guest

Boney Bunch Love has a color photo of the Bone White piece!

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove


----------



## Boneys80

more to come


----------



## Halloeve55

wow...am i really looking at a color photo!..my eyes are used to the black and white..hehe..i'm still gonna pass on her and the dwarfs..


----------



## Guest

Thank you Boneys80. You have the BEST fb page evah!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> wow...am i really looking at a color photo!..my eyes are used to the black and white..hehe..i'm still gonna pass on her and the dwarfs..


Let's call it as we see it, the paint job is a mess. Sorry, I had to say it. Also, she's not faceless???? PASS


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Let's call it as we see it, the paint job is a mess. Sorry, I had to say it. Also, she's not faceless???? PASS


ahh,i thought the same on the paint..above her bosom looks like the frosting on a Cinn-a-bon!
and faceless?not even one dwarf?you have plenty to spare!


----------



## Spookywolf

Thank you Boneys80 and Hollow! FINALLY! LOL! I was beginning to sweat a little there, that we wouldn't actually get to see these things until the morning of the launch! My first thought was, "Oh I love that spooky tree double tart warmer!" My second thought was, "But I don't NEED a double tart warmer--where am I going to put it?" LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Honestly if Snow White had a better paint job and was a stand a lone Boney I would have picked her up no questions asked. It would have been a perfect opportunity for them to release another female character. She doesn't need the dwarfs even though I understand why they added them. Why couldn't they created her alone or added maybe just one dwarf.


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> wow...am i really looking at a color photo!..my eyes are used to the black and white..hehe..i'm still gonna pass on her and the dwarfs..


Same here Halloeve55. I wasn't a fan with the black and white pic, and the color photo hasn't changed my mind. I'll save my dollars for the other Boneys.


----------



## Boneys80

more coming tomorrow 
stay tuned!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Myerman, did you happen to catch a glimpse of the Boney beach hearse through that open doorway? That's the piece I really have my eye on. I might have to get the train as well, once I can really see it.


----------



## Halloeve55

Boneys80 said:


> more coming tomorrow
> stay tuned!!!


why not now..we are on a roll!!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Honestly if Snow White had a better paint job and was a stand a lone Boney I would have picked her up no questions asked. It would have been a perfect opportunity for them to release another female character. She doesn't need the dwarfs even though I understand why they added them. Why couldn't they created her alone or added maybe just one dwarf.


when i first heard of her i thought they would be a piece by piece kinda thing..not all together..


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, did you happen to catch a glimpse of the Boney beach hearse through that open doorway? That's the piece I really have my eye on. I might have to get the train as well, once I can really see it.


No they didn't have that one unpacked yet. I was looking for it though.


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, do you ever get the feeling you're being watched...like Ebay eyes are on you?  I really have to wonder if the resellers monitor this thread and our feedback to see which pieces are going over better than others, so they know what items to stock up on. Just call me paranoid, but that thought has crossed my mind quite a bit as this thread has grown and our "B Day" is fast approaching. Hmm....in that case, I LOVE THE HEADLESS FARMER!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Guys, do you ever get the feeling you're being watched...like Ebay eyes are on you?  I really have to wonder if the resellers monitor this thread and our feedback to see which pieces are going over better than others, so they know what items to stock up on. Just call me paranoid, but that thought has crossed my mind quite a bit as this thread has grown and our "B Day" is fast approaching. Hmm....in that case, I LOVE THE HEADLESS FARMER!!


Of course they are watching us. Why do you think we love that headless farmer so much. That is the piece we are all dying to get our hands on. They may scalp up the headless farmers but they won't get our headless faceless farmer.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Guys, do you ever get the feeling you're being watched...like Ebay eyes are on you?  I really have to wonder if the resellers monitor this thread and our feedback to see which pieces are going over better than others, so they know what items to stock up on. Just call me paranoid, but that thought has crossed my mind quite a bit as this thread has grown and our "B Day" is fast approaching. Hmm....in that case, I LOVE THE HEADLESS FARMER!!


I always feel like somebody's watching me.
And I have no privacy.
Woh, I always feel like somebody's watching meeeeeee!
yes! i do! and double yes to the farmer!!

we all would love farmers!


----------



## myerman82

I'm standing in line Friday night, tenting it just so I can grab all the headless farmers.


----------



## Halloeve55

i'll grab all my farmers as well.i have 3 stores i could wipe out!


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> I always feel like somebody's watching me.
> And I have no privacy.
> Woh, I always feel like somebody's watching meeeeeee!
> yes! i do! and double yes to the farmer!!
> 
> we all would love farmers!


Aw man! Now I have that song running in my head!


----------



## pinkie1205

I will go and wait in line. Last year a bunch of people cut. I have to take my baby so I think I will leave my mom with him, go tackle people, then wait in line to pay. The store is small so I dont want to risk taking in my stroller. I can just get my mom to shout what she wants. 

Honestly I just want the animals. Bonesy, the dog etc, I already have he cat. I also want the plug in pumpkin. 

I would have LOVED if snow white had separate dwarves. Thy could have released one every week until Halloween or something. That would have gotten people into the store every week!


----------



## Halloeve55

people who cut..ugh..pisses me off!


----------



## myerman82

pinkie1205 said:


> I will go and wait in line. Last year a bunch of people cut. I have to take my baby so I think I will leave my mom with him, go tackle people, then wait in line to pay. The store is small so I dont want to risk taking in my stroller. I can just get my mom to shout what she wants.
> 
> Honestly I just want the animals. Bonesy, the dog etc, I already have he cat. I also want the plug in pumpkin.
> 
> I would have LOVED if snow white had separate dwarves. Thy could have released one every week until Halloween or something. That would have gotten people into the store every week!


If all your really after is the animals I can guarantee you will be fine. Also my store add a ton of cats and new bonesy. If you miss out let me know and I will go back and pick them up for you.


----------



## Spookywolf

Pinkie, now that you mentioned it, I was really psyched to get that pumpkin plug in too! For $5 and a free refill of your choice...absolutely! I think that's a really cool item to have this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for the report myerman80, and the color pictures Boneys80. The calligraphy or font used on the Bone Dry votive cup is nicely done!

10 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Many many thanks to Boney Bunch Love....there are now photos of the motorcycle and the hearse on their FB page. Neither of them appeals to me but I am super happy to see good pics of them.


----------



## Guest

Another cross posting from BB Love fb page: 

"Some news for you guys that should give you a sigh of relief. I just got a great tip. 
A worker has mentioned that their store has about 6 of every piece of the Boney line except for the major pieces (train, motorcycle, hearse) those were about 2-4.
The rumor mill is that something got screwed up between the supplier and yankee, so they will have more estimated around Sept. 4th-ish. What the stores received is what they will again receive in mid-September. Ask your store at the pre-preview party to see the product and place your pre-sale web sale order so that they can be entered on Saturday morning, August 3rd. Be sure to mention waived shipping for customer satisfaction. 
"I kind of like this idea because then you get boxes. Our store is so small that we can't keep boxes so none of my Boneys have boxes." 

It appears the whole line is available in-store, just limited quantifies.It's not as bad news as we thought. 
Thanks again for clearing it up!"

and 

"FYI my store told me that online sales start midnight August 1st! I will buy online to make sure I get all I want then go to preview party for celebration!!!!"

BB Love also has pics of the Boney Beach/Surf Hearse and the motorcycle.

and just a quick quote for our Headless Farmer fans-

" i bought the farmer 1st go round and gave him away. he is cute, but not my style. but he's more my style than most of what they have out this year."


----------



## witchy poo

Anyone going to the Castleton Mall Yankee in Indiana, Indy?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> Another cross posting from BB Love fb page:
> "FYI my store told me that online sales start midnight August 1st! I will buy online to make sure I get all I want then go to preview party for celebration!!!!"


I see a nap on my Aug 1 future.


----------



## grandma lise

If there was a miscommunication with the manufacturer, that explains everything that is happening. Good to know.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Love the Woodie, and like the motorcycle more than anticipated. Need to see the Jack-o-lantern electric tart warmer in person. That might be a nice compliment to the Black Cat collection. Thanks Boney Bunch Love! https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove 

Lisa


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Hi Everyone,
Wow there have been lots of updates on here in the past few days - At this point, it seems like we won't know what's really going on at each store until the day of the party! Since I am going to be on vacation during the day of the party, I was already planning on ordering online anyway though so it doesn't worry me so much. Sooo glad that it sounds like the boneys will be available online prior to the party 

And I am not taking my chances with the huge haunted house being sold out in stores, esp if each store only gets 2! I am ordering that online in 1 purchase using the 20 off 45 and then doing a separate boney purchase! 

Does anyone know if its just boneys available online early or are all halloween items going to be available prior to the preview party?


----------



## myerman82

It seems that every year each store only gets one or two haunted houses during the preview party. Sometimes one will come in during the second shipment. It just depends on the store and usually they already know what will be coming in during their second shipment. I think only one time over the past five years have I walked into a store around noon or so and still saw one haunted house left. They do go very fast. I know if I am first in line again I will be able to get one but I don't want to take my chances. Last year we meet another group of people in line who have become as hardcore about this as I am. It wouldn't surprise me if they get there first. The Boney Bunches I'm not really concern about since I know what stock they have. I'm more concern about getting that mansion. I did a search online last night and it seems like people are really paying big bucks for these mansions and it's only going to get worst once these are gone.


----------



## Guest

On the Boney Bunch Love fb page a lady said her store told her BB will be online August 1st. 

Take it with a grain of salt- but I will be checking ALL DAY online on August 1st. That's why this thread is so great: somebody will alert us!


----------



## Kriscourter

Got to be coming soon. Typed in boney bunch In search at yc website and brought me to Frankenstein couple preview party page.


----------



## myerman82

I'm going by memory here but yesterday I saw the back of one of the new Boney Bunch which looked like a female boney in red and big hair. I know it was not the bride of Frankenstein so I'm wondering if it was the prom queen from the prom couple. Looking at the black and white pictures the dress does not look like it would be red though. It was hard to tell with all the boneys on the cart facing the other way but this character stood out to me. I asked if she could at least tell me what that piece was but she said she couldn't say anything. I hope we get more color photos soon.


----------



## Guest

Kriscourter said:


> Got to be coming soon. Typed in boney bunch In search at yc website and brought me to Frankenstein couple preview party page.


YAY! It does!


----------



## Halloeve55

Why only two mansions I won't understand! But I'm buying mine online.glad they are releasing them early online! Woohoo!wish they had more in stock so it would make it more appealing to go to the store :/ don't know if I wanna chance over an hour drive and having to leave way early to get a good spot in line and still not having a chance to get what I want


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Why only two mansions I won't understand! But I'm buying mine online.glad they are releasing them early online! Woohoo!wish they had more in stock so it would make it more appealing to go to the store :/ don't know if I wanna chance over an hour drive and having to leave way early to get a good spot in line and still not having a chance to get what I want


I'm a bit disappointed that every year I passed on the mansion except for 2007 which I gave to my mom (who loves it). I just couldn't bring myself to purchase it each year after already spending a lot in Boney Bunches. Then I thought of the space it would take up and passed. This year I am working the mansion into my budget. The only thing I wish is that it looked more like Grandma Lisa's mansion but I'm fine with it.


----------



## Halloeve55

I wouldn't have had room for all those years.i want just one..should've bought it last year :kicking myself:  looked at the hearse and motorcycle.they both don't do much for me either along with bone white.i wish the Hearse was more gothic than summery..a beach boney..I find it random.lol.just my opinion.i like the dog though.seeing him in color I might just pick him up to go with my play dead one from last year


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I wouldn't have had room for all those years.i want just one..should've bought it last year :kicking myself:  looked at the hearse and motorcycle.they both don't do much for me either along with bone white.i wish the Hearse was more gothic than summery..a beach boney..I find it random.lol.just my opinion.i like the dog though.seeing him in color I might just pick him up to go with my play dead one from last year


I only need one mansion too. Just passed each time I saw it. I have to agree with you on the hearse. However, I think the pictures we are getting are taken with flash. Flash never makes a picture look good and shows every flaw. I'm going to wait until I see them up close. The train is a must for me and I think you will like it too.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

Kriscourter said:


> Got to be coming soon. Typed in boney bunch In search at yc website and brought me to Frankenstein couple preview party page.


Thanks for sharing! I didn't see it come up on the mobile site but did in normal web view.


----------



## Guest

From BB Love fb page:

We appreciate yankee candle for clearing up this situation. 

"Thank you for contacting us and for your interest in our Halloween products. As we approach our annual Halloween Preview Party on 8/3, we realize a lot of chatter is happening through various social media and internet sites. Please know that along with the chatter misleading information is being shared. Allow me this opportunity to clarify some of that.Previewing our Halloween collection in August has been a fun tradition in Yankee Candle stores for the past several years and we are as excited as all of you to share the 2013 collection. This year, we are differing from previous years in that we are previewing the collection as normal in August and then transforming the front of our store to Halloween in September. Rest assured, even with this changed approach you - our ardent Halloween fans and collectors - will have ample opportunity to be the first on your block to purchase your favorites. The stores will be well stocked for their Preview Party and while it would be difficult to predict whether any of the pieces will sell out early in a particular store, our store staff would be happy to offer to have your favorites shipped directly to your home if that is the case.I hope this eases your mind and we look forward to seeing you on Saturday August 3rd!
Sincerely,Denise H.Yankee Candle CompanyConsumer Direct LeadCustomer Loyalty Team877-803-6890"


Thank you BB Love! Great info!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have had room for all those years.i want just one..should've bought it last year :kicking myself:  looked at the hearse and motorcycle.they both don't do much for me either along with bone white.i wish the Hearse was more gothic than summery..a beach boney..I find it random.lol.just my opinion.i like the dog though.seeing him in color I might just pick him up to go with my play dead one from last year
> 
> 
> 
> I only need one mansion too. Just passed each time I saw it. I have to agree with you on the hearse. However, I think the pictures we are getting are taken with flash. Flash never makes a picture look good and shows every flaw. I'm going to wait until I see them up close. The train is a must for me and I think you will like it too.
Click to expand...

but it would never show the faceless farmer flaws  cant wait for the train!


----------



## Kriscourter

Anyone here having problems on going on bb love FB page? Been on all the time but today ot keeps loading :/


----------



## Kitty

YC recalled in 2009 the haunted house, fire potential.
Window panels could ignite with candles. Use electric candles instead.
http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/65553872.html?site=mobile


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> YC recalled in 2009 the haunted house, fire potential.
> Window panels could ignite with candles. Use electric candles instead.
> http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/65553872.html?site=mobile


Kitty, I think it's good that this is brought to our attention each year because they still show up here and there at thrift stores, etc. Thank you! 

Just to clarify, this piece is different. It's only 4 inches deep and has NO sides or back. Those who own this piece tell me it's perfect for receded areas such as a window sill on a stair landing. They do as you suggest and only use battery operated tea lights, no open flame. I'd love to add this piece to my collection! 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> YC recalled in 2009 the haunted house, fire potential.
> Window panels could ignite with candles. Use electric candles instead.
> http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/65553872.html?site=mobile


Yikes! Boy would that suck if your house caught on fire while you were displaying your Yankee goodies.


----------



## Halloeve55

Kitty said:


> YC recalled in 2009 the haunted house, fire potential.
> Window panels could ignite with candles. Use electric candles instead.
> http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/65553872.html?site=mobile


ouch.i feel sorry for the person who obviously found that out  thanks for the info!


----------



## pinkie1205

Hmm. Maybe I will try to get a haunted mansion. 

I went in to scope things out. The store doesn't even look like they are getting ready. The sales lady (the store manager) didn't even mention the party. I remember last year that was all they talked about. She did give me the coupon though. 

I'm sad this is prob the last year (if they are phasing it out) because I want more boneys. I'm going to start looking at eBay I think. 

I'm headed off to look at the FB pics. 

BTW-does anyone love apple pumpkin as much as I do?? I love the smell of apples and pumpkin just makes it perfect!! This is kind of OT bit I bought country apple stuff from B&BW when they had their clearance. I love it!! When is their Halloween release?


----------



## pinkie1205

Okay I'm back. 

Looked at pics and just liked Bonesy. Wish there was a pic of the other dog and cat. I'm not feeling the cat but I might if I see him in color. 

I'm really excited over the plug in. :sigh:

The motorcycle was on my list but not anymore .


----------



## pinkie1205

Sorry for all the random posts. 

If I get the dog (9.99), Bonesy (17.99)and the cat (17.99) it will put me at like $45.97 so i can use my coupon!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I'm going by memory here but yesterday I saw the back of one of the new Boney Bunch which looked like a female boney in red and big hair. I know it was not the bride of Frankenstein so I'm wondering if it was the prom queen from the prom couple. Looking at the black and white pictures the dress does not look like it would be red though. It was hard to tell with all the boneys on the cart facing the other way but this character stood out to me. I asked if she could at least tell me what that piece was but she said she couldn't say anything. I hope we get more color photos soon.


 i just re-looked at the pic of the prom couple...her dress isn't black and it isn't white...could be red i'm thinkin...


----------



## Halloeve55

pinkie1205 said:


> Hmm. Maybe I will try to get a haunted mansion.
> 
> I went in to scope things out. The store doesn't even look like they are getting ready. The sales lady (the store manager) didn't even mention the party. I remember last year that was all they talked about. She did give me the coupon though.
> 
> I'm sad this is prob the last year (if they are phasing it out) because I want more boneys. I'm going to start looking at eBay I think.
> 
> I'm headed off to look at the FB pics.
> 
> BTW-does anyone love apple pumpkin as much as I do?? I love the smell of apples and pumpkin just makes it perfect!! This is kind of OT bit I bought country apple stuff from B&BW when they had their clearance. I love it!! When is their Halloween release?


i LOVE the apple pumpkin..its so delicious and its strong enough to fill up my house!i was sad when my jar ran out!


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> i just re-looked at the pic of the prom couple...her dress isn't black and it isn't white...could be red i'm thinkin...


that would be different than the typical black attire !


----------



## Spookywolf

Grandma Lise,
What are the dimensions (roughly) of the YC mansions? You mentioned that the recalled one was different as it had no sides or back and was only 4 inches deep. How deep are the other mansions? I've never bought one, so just trying to get a mental picture of how big it is and how much room it would take up. Thanks!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> It seems that every year each store only gets one or two haunted houses during the preview party. Sometimes one will come in during the second shipment. It just depends on the store and usually they already know what will be coming in during their second shipment. I think only one time over the past five years have I walked into a store around noon or so and still saw one haunted house left. They do go very fast. I know if I am first in line again I will be able to get one but I don't want to take my chances. Last year we meet another group of people in line who have become as hardcore about this as I am. It wouldn't surprise me if they get there first. The Boney Bunches I'm not really concern about since I know what stock they have. I'm more concern about getting that mansion. I did a search online last night and it seems like people are really paying big bucks for these mansions and it's only going to get worst once these are gone.


Myerman - two years ago I walked into my local store at the mall and they had the mansion as part of their central display. It was the first time it had really caught my eye and I asked if I could buy it. Manager said that they'd had one other one in stock but it had sold. They weren't allowed to sell the one on display til the end of September. It was the beginning of September at the time. The next day I was going to work, so I went into the store near my office. They also had the one on display which they couldn't sell, but they still had the other one in box in back - I bought it then and there with a 20 off 45 coupon. Got it for 30 bux. Don't know if they do it differently now, but the mansion had obviously become a lot more popular. I would check the store on preview day and if not, go rt home and order that baby online. 
I'll tell u what tho - as much as I love my mansion, I bought those three diff sized haunted house screens last year...they're awesome! The largest of the 3 was only available online - and that one is spectacular. They're also thin and way easy to maneuver when decorating. The mansion is very bulky and takes up a lot of space in my display - I'm not complaining tho, I do love it!


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> Myerman - two years ago I walked into my local store at the mall and they had the mansion as part of their central display. It was the first time it had really caught my eye and I asked if I could buy it. Manager said that they'd had one other one in stock but it had sold. They weren't allowed to sell the one on display til the end of September. It was the beginning of September at the time. The next day I was going to work, so I went into the store near my office. They also had the one on display which they couldn't sell, but they still had the other one in box in back - I bought it then and there with a 20 off 45 coupon. Got it for 30 bux. Don't know if they do it differently now, but the mansion had obviously become a lot more popular. I would check the store on preview day and if not, go rt home and order that baby online.
> I'll tell u what tho - as much as I love my mansion, I bought those three diff sized haunted house screens last year...they're awesome! The largest of the 3 was only available online - and that one is spectacular. They're also thin and way easy to maneuver when decorating. The mansion is very bulky and takes up a lot of space in my display - I'm not complaining tho, I do love it!


OOOo,all this talk of the mansion..its all i want now! Forget the short limited supply of boneys that i'll never get at the premiere..im ordering that house online! chyeah!


----------



## Spookywolf

Okay Boney Bunch family, I need to share. Is anybody else feeling just a little disappointed right now? I can't explain exactly why, but I do. I called my store this morning but my manager wasn't there. However, the assistant manager confirmed that they would only be getting about 4-5 of each piece and that they would be in a smaller display at the back of the store. She did assure me that they would do whatever they needed to, to make sure I get the pieces I want. But I guess this has taken the wind out of my sails somewhat, as far as the preview party is concerned. I feel bad for the store employees for any backlash they're going to get from people that don't get pieces they're looking for. It's not fair to them because of problems with supply and decisions made by their corporate team. And thanks again to the Forum and BoneyBunchLove on FB for preparing me in advance! In a way, I just wish they would have moved the preview party back a month to September. Okay, all done whining now. I just wondered if anyone else has had a moment like this? I'm sure I'll pick myself up by the time the preview party comes around. And now I'm debating on if I should go ahead and order online before the preview party and use coupons, or wait and have the store do it for me with free shipping. BTW the asst manager told me she thought the online sales would go live on Thursday as well, so that's another confirm. Thanks BB fans. You're the only other ones that could possibly understand all this.


----------



## ninababy100109

pinkie1205 said:


> Hmm. Maybe I will try to get a haunted mansion.
> 
> I went in to scope things out. The store doesn't even look like they are getting ready. The sales lady (the store manager) didn't even mention the party. I remember last year that was all they talked about. She did give me the coupon though.
> 
> I'm sad this is prob the last year (if they are phasing it out) because I want more boneys. I'm going to start looking at eBay I think.
> 
> I'm headed off to look at the FB pics.
> 
> BTW-does anyone love apple pumpkin as much as I do?? I love the smell of apples and pumpkin just makes it perfect!! This is kind of OT bit I bought country apple stuff from B&BW when they had their clearance. I love it!! When is their Halloween release?


I dropped in my local Yankee after work today and bought those two glass pillar holders shown holding the new Halloween candles in the preview party coupon/flier - awesome! Love them! And I bought a large and a small apple pumpkin perfect pillar to go with...love apple pumpkin! 
I also spoke with the manager about the alleged low stock/inventory for the party. We are close friends and she's always honest with me. She said they just began unpacking close to 300 crates of Halloween items/bonies! She said that there should be very lil to no prob with inventory. She did say that they did not get as many as the larger pieces - maybe 3-5 of each - which is normal. The only different directions she was given by corporate was to keep the Halloween merchandise/displays towards the back of the store until September. Of course, this is a store located in a popular mall that does very very well with sales. So they do get more inventory than most others. She also gave me 4 more of the boney coupons which were personalized postcards on heavy card stock, rather than the thin paper fliers they were giving out earlier - love that girl!


----------



## pinkie1205

Halloeve55 said:


> ninababy100109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myerman - two years ago I walked into my local store at the mall and they had the mansion as part of their central display. It was the first time it had really caught my eye and I asked if I could buy it. Manager said that they'd had one other one in stock but it had sold. They weren't allowed to sell the one on display til the end of September. It was the beginning of September at the time. The next day I was going to work, so I went into the store near my office. They also had the one on display which they couldn't sell, but they still had the other one in box in back - I bought it then and there with a 20 off 45 coupon. Got it for 30 bux. Don't know if they do it differently now, but the mansion had obviously become a lot more popular. I would check the store on preview day and if not, go rt home and order that baby online.
> I'll tell u what tho - as much as I love my mansion, I bought those three diff sized haunted house screens last year...they're awesome! The largest of the 3 was only available online - and that one is spectacular. They're also thin and way easy to maneuver when decorating. The mansion is very bulky and takes up a lot of space in my display - I'm not complaining tho, I do love it!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOo,all this talk of the mansion..its all i want now! Forget the short limited supply of boneys that i'll never get at the premiere..im ordering that house online! chyeah!
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that's all I want now. I still want my Bonesy though.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Okay Boney Bunch family, I need to share. Is anybody else feeling just a little disappointed right now? I can't explain exactly why, but I do. I called my store this morning but my manager wasn't there. However, the assistant manager confirmed that they would only be getting about 4-5 of each piece and that they would be in a smaller display at the back of the store. She did assure me that they would do whatever they needed to, to make sure I get the pieces I want. But I guess this has taken the wind out of my sails somewhat, as far as the preview party is concerned. I feel bad for the store employees for any backlash they're going to get from people that don't get pieces they're looking for. It's not fair to them because of problems with supply and decisions made by their corporate team. And thanks again to the Forum and BoneyBunchLove on FB for preparing me in advance! In a way, I just wish they would have moved the preview party back a month to September. Okay, all done whining now. I just wondered if anyone else has had a moment like this? I'm sure I'll pick myself up by the time the preview party comes around. And now I'm debating on if I should go ahead and order online before the preview party and use coupons, or wait and have the store do it for me with free shipping. BTW the asst manager told me she thought the online sales would go live on Thursday as well, so that's another confirm. Thanks BB fans. You're the only other ones that could possibly understand all this.


i'm with you on that boat.They should just wait till september.with such small avalibilty the cashiers are gonna suffer for the corporates decision.i can see it now.the store at my local mall says there was a long line and that stores puny as a boney cat!i can only imagine the 6th person and back..they'll be waiting for nothing.


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> I dropped in my local Yankee after work today and bought those two glass pillar holders shown holding the new Halloween candles in the preview party coupon/flier - awesome! Love them! And I bought a large and a small apple pumpkin perfect pillar to go with...love apple pumpkin!
> I also spoke with the manager about the alleged low stock/inventory for the party. We are close friends and she's always honest with me. She said they just began unpacking close to 300 crates of Halloween items/bonies! She said that there should be very lil to no prob with inventory. She did say that they did not get as many as the larger pieces - maybe 3-5 of each - which is normal. The only different directions she was given by corporate was to keep the Halloween merchandise/displays towards the back of the store until September. Of course, this is a store located in a popular mall that does very very well with sales. So they do get more inventory than most others. She also gave me 4 more of the boney coupons which were personalized postcards on heavy card stock, rather than the thin paper fliers they were giving out earlier - love that girl!


oh rub it in! i want apple pumpkin! i can just smell it now! i havent seen the postcards..my flimsy coupon is stuffed in my purse..lol


----------



## pinkie1205

The way people were so rude last year has me concerned if pieces are limited. 
I'm showing my mom what is online and we are making a game plan. I'm pretty convinced with myself I just want the mansion and bonesy. I'm also going to wait and go to the outlet to but whatever is left. 
I got an apple pumpkin votive today. The new chai candle smells good too. I'm going to see if there is a $10 off $25 coupon on my receipt too. Forgot to look.


----------



## Guest

pinkie1205 said:


> Hmm. Maybe I will try to get a haunted mansion.
> 
> I went in to scope things out. The store doesn't even look like they are getting ready. The sales lady (the store manager) didn't even mention the party. I remember last year that was all they talked about. She did give me the coupon though.
> 
> I'm sad this is prob the last year (if they are phasing it out) because I want more boneys. I'm going to start looking at eBay I think.
> 
> I'm headed off to look at the FB pics.
> 
> BTW-does anyone love apple pumpkin as much as I do?? I love the smell of apples and pumpkin just makes it perfect!! This is kind of OT bit I bought country apple stuff from B&BW when they had their clearance. I love it!! When is their Halloween release?



My favorite halloween scent is apple pumpkin. Just yum.

I have been looking at BBW candles alot also. I have no idea when they start their fall and halloween sales online or in store.


Does anybody have a 'must buy' Boney list yet? 

I really want the Franken couple and the Prom couple. Bonesy and his house. I def want the house with the twirly top with the owl on the roof.

I really am not into the Bone White piece, but I really like her dress alot. I want the black cat crackle shade.

I think that will be it for me.

I wonder about Boney Dominoes? Didn't someone say that there was going to be Boney Dominoes?

The mansion is lovely. It is a huge piece. i like parking the Boney couple in their car beside it and pretending they are coming home after a long day of walking Bonesy thru the graveyard.


----------



## Halloeve55

ya'll are killing me with the apple pumpkin candles! if i could drag my husband along i would to better chances of me getting what i want.but he is not here along with money! ugh.i'll most likely visit the williamsburg store the following week AFTER the premiere.and order my stuff online thursday.my list is the mansion,both couples and the train.i wish i had an outlet store to visit


----------



## Guest

Hang in there, Halloeve55! If it makes you feel any better, I don't burn my fall candles in the summer, so I am really not having fun with apple pumpkin right now.

My house just smells like regular house. 

At least you get to go to Williamsburg! That sounds very fun.

I sure hope I don't end up liking the train later. I have a bad feeling I will.


----------



## Spookywolf

hollow said:


> The mansion is lovely. It is a huge piece. i like parking the Boney couple in their car beside it and pretending they are coming home after a long day of walking Bonesy thru the graveyard.


LOL Hollow, I love that!


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Hang in there, Halloeve55! If it makes you feel any better, I don't burn my fall candles in the summer, so I am really not having fun with apple pumpkin right now.
> 
> My house just smells like regular house.
> 
> At least you get to go to Williamsburg! That sounds very fun.
> 
> I sure hope I don't end up liking the train later. I have a bad feeling I will.


 i'm on the last of my witches brew.my house still has a 'new house' smell.drives me nuts.its not bad but why won't my candles stick..at least our smells..which we do not stink! lol.the williamsburg ine is fun.we go every christmas to pick out an ornament for our tree and our son makes a candle.it gets overwhelming around christmas time on the weekends.the train is pricey but i want it!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Myerman - two years ago I walked into my local store at the mall and they had the mansion as part of their central display. It was the first time it had really caught my eye and I asked if I could buy it. Manager said that they'd had one other one in stock but it had sold. They weren't allowed to sell the one on display til the end of September. It was the beginning of September at the time. The next day I was going to work, so I went into the store near my office. They also had the one on display which they couldn't sell, but they still had the other one in box in back - I bought it then and there with a 20 off 45 coupon. Got it for 30 bux. Don't know if they do it differently now, but the mansion had obviously become a lot more popular. I would check the store on preview day and if not, go rt home and order that baby online.
> I'll tell u what tho - as much as I love my mansion, I bought those three diff sized haunted house screens last year...they're awesome! The largest of the 3 was only available online - and that one is spectacular. They're also thin and way easy to maneuver when decorating. The mansion is very bulky and takes up a lot of space in my display - I'm not complaining tho, I do love it!


I can not believe that they would not sell you the one they displayed. It must be a district decision because every store near me would be willing to see the displayed mansion. I know at the preview party every year I looked at the mansion and they said if I wanted it just let them now and they would pull it from the shelf for me. I know they always told me it was the last one so if I wanted it to let them know before someone else grabs it. I guess I love my store because everyone (but one person) who works there is very laid back and friendly. If I ever have to go to the other stores near me I always get the same service. 
The way I am reading things is Yankee Candle is trying something new. They are doing the preview party but don't want stores decorated for Halloween just yet. I guess this is a way for them to cash in on more sales once it becomes closer. I know if I walk in a store come September anything that is left with Halloween is towards the back of the store and the rest of the store is either fall or normal. I guess they want to people who actually think Halloween later to have a chance too. I can understand this but why not just keep the store displayed and stocked longer unless Yankee Candle has a policy to change it up every month or so. I know two years ago around mid November I was excited to see what they had for Christmas at the store had bears and log cabin stuff. I thought to myself, this isn't really fall or winter themed. They told me it was a theme they were doing before they put out the holiday stuff. Sometimes I really don't get where Yankee Candle is going with their marketing strategy.


----------



## CassandraM

hollow said:


> My favorite halloween scent is apple pumpkin. Just yum.
> 
> I have been looking at BBW candles alot also. I have no idea when they start their fall and halloween sales online or in store.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a 'must buy' Boney list yet?
> 
> I really want the Franken couple and the Prom couple. Bonesy and his house. I def want the house with the twirly top with the owl on the roof.
> 
> I really am not into the Bone White piece, but I really like her dress alot. I want the black cat crackle shade.
> 
> I think that will be it for me.
> 
> I wonder about Boney Dominoes? Didn't someone say that there was going to be Boney Dominoes?
> 
> The mansion is lovely. It is a huge piece. i like parking the Boney couple in their car beside it and pretending they are coming home after a long day of walking Bonesy thru the graveyard.


Good list! and yes, I worked on my list today as well.  I really like the cat this year (mostly because I love the jack o lanterns, wish they some separate), the new bonesy, and the franken couple. I'm 80% sure on the prom piece as well, but I really can't wait to see it in color! I'll probably grab another cat clinger too as it is a favorite from last year. 

I'm actually not too disappointed with the news as there may still be some boneys at yankee candle to look at when I visit the US in September for my brother's wedding. I usually miss Halloween season (currently living in Australia, lucky to have my mom's house to ship boneys to!!). I don't think it will be pretty with the resellers though, if any of the rumors are true. I hope everyone going in store to purchase lucks out! I wish I could handpick mine, I've done okay the past few years with buying online, but I think I may get two of each this year since I only want a few so I can be choosey without it being too pricey since I'll be there in time to return the one I don't want. I'm kind of keen to have two of the frankensteins monster + bride though, it's so cute! I keep my boney bunch guys out all year round, but an extra for the entryway could be nice!


----------



## Ruballo12

How do you get those flyers with the coupons on them?? I normally get it sent to me online but they haven't done it yet.wut is the coupon sell?? Is it one of those 20 off 45 or something around that?


----------



## myerman82

The coupons have been attached to their advertisement in email. If you get any Yankee Candle emails I would scroll through them. It's usually at the bottom of the promotion. Also, if you look through the pages here you will also find the printable coupon several pages back. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ruballo12

thanks.also is there gonna be a promotion next sat when they do the halloween preview party??


----------



## myerman82

Ruballo12 said:


> thanks.also is there gonna be a promotion next sat when they do the halloween preview party??


They will be raffling of the Boney Bunch tart warmer and there is a $5 jack-o-lantern scent pug with your choice of refill.


----------



## grandma lise

Ruballo12 said:


> How do you get those flyers with the coupons on them?? I normally get it sent to me online but they haven't done it yet.wut is the coupon sell?? Is it one of those 20 off 45 or something around that?


Ruballo12, the $20 off $45 flyer/coupon is only available from your local store. If you go in and ask when the Halloween Preview Party is, they might give you one. If not, you'll have to buy a tart or something to get one! 

For those who purchase online, here's all the coupon codes I've collected so far...

CRM307K, $15 off $35, expires 8/4
BBR35, $15 off $35, expires 8/4
SUMMER17, $20 off $45, expires 8/4 (YC has emailed it three times; also Kitty posted it here on 7/11/13, go to post #345) 
HBB13, $20 off $45, expires 9/2 (from Halloween Preview Party flier/coupon)

8 more days to go...

Lisa


----------



## Kriscourter

For the person who forgot to look on receipt for 10 off 25 for a vanilla chai candle, I received an email yesterday for 10 off 25 for 4 days only so expires in 2 more. It's summer 18. Hope that helps. Is anyone else writing their lists out to group in the least amount of purchases for the closet amount to 45 for each or am I a dork? Think got it to 6 groups of 45 or 35 but now want the mansion. think can do w o bone dry ad since tart warmer not available that takes away my group and more money for mansion. Coupons are before tax so for a few got to add a tart warmer to make 46


----------



## grandma lise

Here's pictures of each of the Yankee Candle Haunted Houses/Mansions that have been released since 2008, some multiple years. If you have one or more of the 2008 - 2012 Halloween catalogs, could you tell us 

1) the years each one was released/re-released and 

2) the stated dimensions? 

I tried to glean this information from the internet last night but there's too much conflicting information to know for sure. The catalogs are the best source. Thanks!

_Thanks Myerman82 and Kitty for the following information in italics..._

_The FIRST Yankee Candle Haunted House was released in 2007 and can be viewed here - (dimensions are approximately 14" x 18" x 14")... _http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/yankee-candle-halloween-haunted-house-tealight-1

#1 _Released in 2008_










#2 _Released in 2009_










#3 _Released in 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013 (but this year with a spider replacing one of the flying bats)_


----------



## myerman82

The one I got my mom is completely different. I thought it was from 2008 but I guess it was 2007. It has lines from each corner or the roof with circles on top and each window opens. I need to search and see if I can find a picture.


----------



## myerman82

Unfortunately the only picture I could fine online


----------



## grandma lise

And here's a picture of the back of the last two haunted houses/mansions...










To give you an idea as to the size of the houses/mansions, for this party table set up I used four 30" x 72" tables put together.

Apologies for the huge pictures. I cannot upload images using the "insert image" icon. I've never had difficulty before. Is it not working? 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Unfortunately the only picture I could fine online


That one is really cool Myerman82! According to the research I did online last night, that one was released in 2007. Of all the haunted houses/mansions, that one holds the most tea lights, a total of SEVEN! It also unique in that it uses glass too. The dimensions are approximately 14" x 18" x 14". I may yet collect this one too!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Your pictures are really really nice. I love your style of decorating. Yes, that was when I purchased the haunted mansion. It was in 2007 and it was instantly sold out. They told me when they were getting more in and I caught it online right before it sold out for good. I had given it to my mom because she fell in love with it instantly and my nephew loves it. I would never ask for it back but the thought has crossed my mind.  If I ever find another one I an definitely going to add it to my collection. That is why this year I am going to add the mansion to my collection even though I'm not 100% crazy about this years design. Something about the spider on top makes it look goofy.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Unfortunately the only picture I could fine online


Wow! I've always been kinda meh on the big metal houses they have, but that one's awesome! If they released it nowadays it would probably be like $75 or something =/


----------



## myerman82

I'm going to visit my parents in the next few weeks so I will take a lot of pictures of it. I hope she doesn't have it in storage rotting somewhere LOL


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I'm going to visit my parents in the next few weeks so I will take a lot of pictures of it. I hope she doesn't have it in storage rotting somewhere LOL


Oh, please do! It would be great to have a picture of it lit!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

It will be nice to actually see it again. At the time I didn't realize how valuable it was actually going to be a few years down the road. I can't believe at the time it was only $39.99.


----------



## myerman82

Look what just came in


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> It will be nice to actually see it again. At the time I didn't realize how valuable it was actually going to be a few years down the road. I can't believe at the time it was only $39.99.


Myerman - that mansion is fantastic! Looks huge! And totally realistic. I love my parents dearly, but if I were u I'd bring a suitcase over next time I visit...and make sure that mansion is in it when u leave!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Myerman - that mansion is fantastic! Looks huge! And totally realistic. I love my parents dearly, but if I were u I'd bring a suitcase over next time I visit...and make sure that mansion is in it when u leave!


Good idea. If it wasn't for my 5 year old nephew (who lives with them) loving it so much I'd grab it and run. Maybe I can do a switch with the new mansion and no one will ever know.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Good idea. If it wasn't for my 5 year old nephew (who lives with them) loving it so much I'd grab it and run. Maybe I can do a switch with the new mansion and no one will ever know.


Ahhh kids! Well u can't just take it then but the switcharoo might not be such a bad idea. Then again kids notice everything...but it might be worth a shot, ha!

Love the Juggler...that's from the Mr. Bones collection rt? Is that a plug-in lamp-style or a tea-light lantern. Either way very nice! I got the 08 hearse on eBay a couple weeks back. Paid 90, but I had to have that piece. At this rate, I figured under 100 bux wasn't so bad. So wish I had a time machine alla MJ Fox in Back to the Future. I'd jump in that Delorean and set the switch to August 2008 in a heartbeat!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Ahhh kids! Well u can't just take it then but the switcharoo might not be such a bad idea. Then again kids notice everything...but it might be worth a shot, ha!
> 
> Love the Juggler...that's from the Mr. Bones collection rt? Is that a plug-in lamp-style or a tea-light lantern. Either way very nice! I got the 08 hearse on eBay a couple weeks back. Paid 90, but I had to have that piece. At this rate, I figured under 100 bux wasn't so bad. So wish I had a time machine alla MJ Fox in Back to the Future. I'd jump in that Delorean and set the switch to August 2008 in a heartbeat!


It is the Mr. Bones collection. It's not a plug in or a tea light. It has an on/off switch and lights up. I had a chance to get the 08 hearse and I passed on it. What was I thinking? Oh well, 90 doesn't seem that bad knowing what 08 pieces are going for now.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Did any of you get your paper invitation to the launch party in the mail? I have received one for the past few years. I am still on the list. I received a phone call invitation, but no paper invitation! I collect the invitations so I'm peeved I didn't get one. Did anyone get one?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Myerman you passed on the hearse? Come over to my house so I can hit you! LOL 

it seems to me that the earlier pieces, especially 2008 were all so nice. it seems like more time and care was taken on them and they didn't have so many "flaws".



myerman82 said:


> It is the Mr. Bones collection. It's not a plug in or a tea light. It has an on/off switch and lights up. I had a chance to get the 08 hearse and I passed on it. What was I thinking? Oh well, 90 doesn't seem that bad knowing what 08 pieces are going for now.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

beautiful diorama grandma lise!  very impressed! 



grandma lise said:


> And here's a picture of the back of the last two haunted houses/mansions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you an idea as to the size of the houses/mansions, for this party table set up I used four 30" x 72" tables put together.
> 
> Apologies for the huge pictures. I cannot upload images using the "insert image" icon. I've never had difficulty before. Is it not working?
> 
> Lisa


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> Myerman you passed on the hearse? Come over to my house so I can hit you! LOL
> 
> it seems to me that the earlier pieces, especially 2008 were all so nice. it seems like more time and care was taken on them and they didn't have so many "flaws".


Yes, I did pass on it. I know, I passed on pretty much everything that year. I was also in the process of relocating that year and didn't have much disposable cash. You know how it is. The only piece I did get that year I gave as a gift to my sister who is also a huge Boney Bunch collector. I highly regret not picking any pieces for myself that year.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

wednesdayaddams said:


> Did any of you get your paper invitation to the launch party in the mail? I have received one for the past few years. I am still on the list. I received a phone call invitation, but no paper invitation! I collect the invitations so I'm peeved I didn't get one. Did anyone get one?


I did earlier this week. It was a postcard that looked like the flyer.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I did earlier this week. It was a postcard that looked like the flyer.


I never get any invites in the mail but they know me well enough that they make sure I know about the event. lol


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> Myerman you passed on the hearse? Come over to my house so I can hit you! LOL
> 
> it seems to me that the earlier pieces, especially 2008 were all so nice. it seems like more time and care was taken on them and they didn't have so many "flaws".


I agree. I think since the collection has grown more popular, yankee has obviously commissioned more inventory to satisfy demand. This is most likely why we see more flaws and less attention to detail.

Also, I did receive an invitation from my local retailer. It was the same exact thing as the Frankenstein flier/coupon given out with purchase, except for that its printed on card stock as a postcard. I also went to the store yesterday to buy a few things and they gave me 4 more postcards/invitations. They're stamped on the back with the name and location of the store.

Love, LOVE the 08 hearse...


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Love, LOVE the 08 hearse...


Nice way to make me feel bad  lol  Every time I go to Yankee Candle they hand me another stack of coupons. Ebay anyone???? LOL I'm just playing.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Nice way to make me feel bad  lol  Every time I go to Yankee Candle they hand me another stack of coupons. Ebay anyone???? LOL I'm just playing.


Mea culpa. I didn't mean to rub it in (rub, rub, ha!). But what I'm saying is if u take a trip to the store it seems they're now giving out the cards instead of the fliers. And I think since its closer to the party they're being a lot more generous with them...


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Mea culpa. I didn't mean to rub it in (rub, rub, ha!). But what I'm saying is if u take a trip to the store it seems they're now giving out the cards instead of the fliers. And I think since its closer to the party they're being a lot more generous with them...


I know your not rubbing it in.  I bet they are handing out more to stop the sellers from putting them on ebay. Or are they encouraging it....hmmmm 
Since we are getting closer I think it's time for the headless, faceless boney to make an appearance again. Only this time he comes with a free sharpie. Watch out!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I didn't get an invitation, despite giving my address earlier in the year AND calling to check that my address was on the list last month. I called and they said they don't know if I was sent an invitation, and they already went out. And basically we don't care. So, oh well. Guess I will just buy online. What I do buy, that is...The store is worried about sales and can't manage to get my invitation out?  I asked about inventory and was told that there are limited quantities, as in 2 pieces of some things, and if I want one, I better be first in line next Saturday. I said "so this is it, no online, no nothing if I'm not first in line"? And was told "online sales hurt our store sales so I don't know anything about what they're doing online". Nice response! 

Way to go to help the customer get what they want! It's all about the store's sales and not about the customer in my store. What a shame..





ninababy100109 said:


> I agree. I think since the collection has grown more popular, yankee has obviously commissioned more inventory to satisfy demand. This is most likely why we see more flaws and less attention to detail.
> 
> Also, I did receive an invitation from my local retailer. It was the same exact thing as the Frankenstein flier/coupon given out with purchase, except for that its printed on card stock as a postcard. I also went to the store yesterday to buy a few things and they gave me 4 more postcards/invitations. They're stamped on the back with the name and location of the store.
> 
> Love, LOVE the 08 hearse...


----------



## myerman82

Isn't it weird there is no sign of a catalog yet? Are they waiting until September?


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> I didn't get an invitation, despite giving my address earlier in the year AND calling to check that my address was on the list last month. I called and they said they don't know if I was sent an invitation, and they already went out. And basically we don't care. So, oh well. Guess I will just buy online. What I do buy, that is...The store is worried about sales and can't manage to get my invitation out?  I asked about inventory and was told that there are limited quantities, as in 2 pieces of some things, and if I want one, I better be first in line next Saturday. I said "so this is it, no online, no nothing if I'm not first in line"? And was told "online sales hurt our store sales so I don't know anything about what they're doing online". Nice response!
> 
> Way to go to help the customer get what they want! It's all about the store's sales and not about the customer in my store. What a shame..


Online sales hurt the store and they only get 2 of each item. What do they expect? This marketing strategy will knock Yankee Candle in face. There is no reason why they just can't keep the stores stocked longer. Makes no sense to miss those sales in August because people complain August is too early for Halloween. Let's keep what stock we have way in back so those casual buyers can walk by and not notice they have Halloween stuff. Did you see Yankee Candle is now doing college sports candles. As if they didn't learn from the "man candles" lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Yeah, the man candles were ridiculous. I don't know many men that burn candles. And the ones I do know, wouldn't be caught dead with a "bacon" candle, if you know what I mean!

I think YC's flawed marketing strategy is to try and hold the Halloween stuff back to "traditional" Halloween sales time, to try and attract a wider audience. So the die hards won't get what they want and will ultimately spend their money elsewhere. Or alternatively, this will end up making the scalpers drive the price up due to the limited stock. 

Either way, the people who wait all year for this are the ones who suffer. The store managers only care about their own sales, not customers. YC sells out of most pieces every year, yet still feels the need to screw the people who are their target market by trying to get "more". How about just making more of these things, thus having enough to sell throughout the season? What a concept!




myerman82 said:


> Online sales hurt the store and they only get 2 of each item. What do they expect? This marketing strategy will knock Yankee Candle in face. There is no reason why they just can't keep the stores stocked longer. Makes no sense to miss those sales in August because people complain August is too early for Halloween. Let's keep what stock we have way in back so those casual buyers can walk by and not notice they have Halloween stuff. Did you see Yankee Candle is now doing college sports candles. As if they didn't learn from the "man candles" lol


----------



## myerman82

That is where they are going to lose the die hard fans. They will be going up against everyone who is now in the Halloween mood and finally decide it's time to decorate. Yankee candle wants to cater to them and we lose out. This is why I hope everyone who goes to the preview event next weekend gets what they want. 
As far as man candles go, no thank you. I wonder what genius came up with that concept. They figured they would get a wider audience to buy their candles. I do like my fall scents but only because it reminds me of Halloween. You won't catch me with a bacon candle, unless it comes with the headless, faceless boney.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOL Myerman. I wouldn't have a bacon or sports candle. No, thank you. I hate the smell of cooked meat in the house or any kind of fried grease. Bleck!

Well, I just pulled the trigger on $300 worth of Halloween @ Grandin Road. So basically my Boney budget is gone. Did it on purpose since I'm quite sure I won't be showing up outside YC 2 hours early to get one of their candle holders. I will buy what I want online, and I have no doubt I will get whatever I decide to buy. 

Honestly the only thing I'm interested in this year would possibly be the Boney Beach Hearse. And any joy I would normally get from going to the party was basically dashed tonight by the manager. She is just not friendly and almost seems to resent even speaking to me about it. Oh well. Nothing I can do about that. 





myerman82 said:


> That is where they are going to lose the die hard fans. They will be going up against everyone who is now in the Halloween mood and finally decide it's time to decorate. Yankee candle wants to cater to them and we lose out. This is why I hope everyone who goes to the preview event next weekend gets what they want.
> As far as man candles go, no thank you. I wonder what genius came up with that concept. They figured they would get a wider audience to buy their candles. I do like my fall scents but only because it reminds me of Halloween. You won't catch me with a bacon candle, unless it comes with the headless, faceless boney.


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL Myerman. I wouldn't have a bacon or sports candle. No, thank you. I hate the smell of cooked meat in the house or any kind of fried grease. Bleck!
> 
> Well, I just pulled the trigger on $300 worth of Halloween @ Grandin Road. So basically my Boney budget is gone. Did it on purpose since I'm quite sure I won't be showing up outside YC 2 hours early to get one of their candle holders. I will buy what I want online, and I have no doubt I will get whatever I decide to buy.
> 
> Honestly the only thing I'm interested in this year would possibly be the Boney Beach Hearse. And any joy I would normally get from going to the party was basically dashed tonight by the manager. She is just not friendly and almost seems to resent even speaking to me about it. Oh well. Nothing I can do about that.


So sorry to hear that about the manager. The lady who hates me still works at my store. I went there a few day ago asking to talk to the manager who knows me very well and she was working there. She tried acting all fake nice and then she saw it was me and her whole expression changed. Mind you, I did nothing to her and I have no idea what her problem was. She asked if she could help me and I asked her if the manager was in and she said yes. Then I asked if I could talk to her please. She then literally screamed at me saying "what can I help you with, you know she is very busy" I said she was expecting me and she rolled her eyes and went to get her. I have no clue what I did to her or if this is her normal personality but she needs to get over herself or come back to planet earth for a visit once in a while. I would not go to the preview party if I had to deal with her. She will be there but she knows to keep her distance from me because I ignore her every time I go there. I just don't have time for people who are rude.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow myerman i'm sorry to hear that. i don't know why the manager here doesn't like me, either. she knows who i am because she even asked if it was me on the phone. so clearly she remembers me and honestly, she has been rude to me for the past few years. 

it is odd why or why not people decide not to like someone. your comment about the salesperson coming back to earth made me laugh. that is funny!

i guess i don't expect to be catered to, maybe i just expect someone to even act like they care at all if i come in there and spend money or not. if my main concern was store sales, i think i would try to be nicer to the person who spends hundreds of dollars every year. and believe me, i work hard for that money. it's not like i have money to burn. i save every year to buy my halloween. so it's just disappointing to be treated this way.

i hope the lady who is so rude to you moves to another planet. lol. 




myerman82 said:


> So sorry to hear that about the manager. The lady who hates me still works at my store. I went there a few day ago asking to talk to the manager who knows me very well and she was working there. She tried acting all fake nice and then she saw it was me and her whole expression changed. Mind you, I did nothing to her and I have no idea what her problem was. She asked if she could help me and I asked her if the manager was in and she said yes. Then I asked if I could talk to her please. She then literally screamed at me saying "what can I help you with, you know she is very busy" I said she was expecting me and she rolled her eyes and went to get her. I have no clue what I did to her or if this is her normal personality but she needs to get over herself or come back to planet earth for a visit once in a while. I would not go to the preview party if I had to deal with her. She will be there but she knows to keep her distance from me because I ignore her every time I go there. I just don't have time for people who are rude.


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> wow myerman i'm sorry to hear that. i don't know why the manager here doesn't like me, either. she knows who i am because she even asked if it was me on the phone. so clearly she remembers me and honestly, she has been rude to me for the past few years.
> 
> it is odd why or why not people decide not to like someone. your comment about the salesperson coming back to earth made me laugh. that is funny!
> 
> i guess i don't expect to be catered to, maybe i just expect someone to even act like they care at all if i come in there and spend money or not. if my main concern was store sales, i think i would try to be nicer to the person who spends hundreds of dollars every year. and believe me, i work hard for that money. it's not like i have money to burn. i save every year to buy my halloween. so it's just disappointing to be treated this way.
> 
> i hope the lady who is so rude to you moves to another planet. lol.


I can't believe these managers/employees are this rude to you. I hope you've made complaints. This type of treatment of customers just should not fly. I hat - HATE - when store employees make customers feel like they are a nuisance - like these employees are doing us a favor by even acknowledging our questions. While I've had a completely different experience with both the manager and employees at the Yankee retail location I shop at, I can feel your pain. I know part of the reason they are so nice to me is because I spend so much money in the store and shop there so often. But the manager there went above and beyond for me from the first time I stepped foot in her store when I moved to my new home 4 yrs ago. Now we are actually close personal friends with a relationship outside of the business. You guys should come shop at my Yankee...


----------



## myerman82

I do love my Yankee Candle store. The manager, assistant manager, and everyone else is awesome and go above and beyond what I would expect from them. I did complain about her but in a joking way. I would never want to be the reason for anyone to lose their job. It seems though that every time she is working I crash her party. I guess she is have a party of one with the voices in her head. I told the kids that if they aren't good I'm shipping them off to stay with her. I think I terrified them for life.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I know your not rubbing it in.  I bet they are handing out more to stop the sellers from putting them on ebay. Or are they encouraging it....hmmmm
> Since we are getting closer I think it's time for the headless, faceless boney to make an appearance again. Only this time he comes with a free sharpie. Watch out!!!


Myerman - somehow, some way we have to find a way to get the headless, faceless boney into production. I mean that thing is better than almost any new piece releasing next week. I might just have to smash the head off my baby carriage and do some gorilla glueing. Need to have that, ha! 
This has also given me an idea for a new boney concept/piece: How bout a boney holding a tiny sharpie, drawing in his own face. Like the piece could be captured just as he's finishing off his second eye or half way thru his smile...how awesome would that be, ha!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks Nina. The staff at my store is GREAT. They are super nice and always very kind and helpful. It's the manager. I am guessing I can't be the only one she treats this way and like everything, if she is unhappy at her job this will eventually play out and she will move on.





ninababy100109 said:


> I can't believe these managers/employees are this rude to you. I hope you've made complaints. This type of treatment of customers just should not fly. I hat - HATE - when store employees make customers feel like they are a nuisance - like these employees are doing us a favor by even acknowledging our questions. While I've had a completely different experience with both the manager and employees at the Yankee retail location I shop at, I can feel your pain. I know part of the reason they are so nice to me is because I spend so much money in the store and shop there so often. But the manager there went above and beyond for me from the first time I stepped foot in her store when I moved to my new home 4 yrs ago. Now we are actually close personal friends with a relationship outside of the business. You guys should come shop at my Yankee...


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> Yeah, the man candles were ridiculous. I don't know many men that burn candles. And the ones I do know, wouldn't be caught dead with a "bacon" candle, if you know what I mean!


My husband tolerates my obsession and will sometimes pick out a scent to burn but even he thought the bacon candle was disgusting lol. He does like the antler accessories they've had the past two years, and the mountain lodge scent, but those are from the lodge collection and not the man candles line. 
Come to think of it, we got a 2x4 candle that we both really liked the smell of (it was spot on) but we probably would've liked it better without the idiotic and rather condescending 'man candle' label put to it. They have a leather scented candle, why do they need an excuse for a 2x4 scented one lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well myerman i wouldn't want to be responsible for anyone losing their job either. but i think unhappy people will move on eventually. sounds like you scared your kids good though! ha ha!

 



myerman82 said:


> I do love my Yankee Candle store. The manager, assistant manager, and everyone else is awesome and go above and beyond what I would expect from them. I did complain about her but in a joking way. I would never want to be the reason for anyone to lose their job. It seems though that every time she is working I crash her party. I guess she is have a party of one with the voices in her head. I told the kids that if they aren't good I'm shipping them off to stay with her. I think I terrified them for life.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

they have a candle called "2x4"?

are you serious? i thought that was the size of a candle??? not the SCENT!



sanura03 said:


> My husband tolerates my obsession and will sometimes pick out a scent to burn but even he thought the bacon candle was disgusting lol. He does like the antler accessories they've had the past two years, and the mountain lodge scent, but those are from the lodge collection and not the man candles line.
> Come to think of it, we got a 2x4 candle that we both really liked the smell of (it was spot on) but we probably would've liked it better without the idiotic and rather condescending 'man candle' label put to it. They have a leather scented candle, why do they need an excuse for a 2x4 scented one lol.


----------



## myerman82

The headless faceless boney is the holy grail of all boney bunches. All the boney bunches bow down to him. All ebay sellers want him. Rumor has it that he is hiding out with the headless farmers. We must get him into production.


----------



## sanura03

As for the associates at the store closest to me, I only went in a couple of times before we left for Japan and I don't remember them as either super friendly or super rude. I've been in a couple of times since we got back and while they weren't super unfriendly they did seem kind of stand offish and rolled their eyes the first time I was in and asked about the Halloween line and tried to hype up the relaxation line instead. And last time they did give me the flyer but just kind of gave me a blank stare when I said I was excited lol.


----------



## pinkie1205

I thought the bacon candle was an April's fool joke. 

I'm still debating what I want. Probably all the animals. The prices are ridiculous this year.


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> they have a candle called "2x4"?
> 
> are you serious? i thought that was the size of a candle??? not the SCENT!


The 2X4 is what that employee uses on bad customers.


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> they have a candle called "2x4"?
> 
> are you serious? i thought that was the size of a candle??? not the SCENT!


Lmao, yep. It smells exactly like fresh sawdust, kind of a sweet woody smell. I like it lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL Myerman. I wouldn't have a bacon or sports candle. No, thank you. I hate the smell of cooked meat in the house or any kind of fried grease. Bleck!
> 
> Well, I just pulled the trigger on $300 worth of Halloween @ Grandin Road. So basically my Boney budget is gone. Did it on purpose since I'm quite sure I won't be showing up outside YC 2 hours early to get one of their candle holders. I will buy what I want online, and I have no doubt I will get whatever I decide to buy.
> 
> Honestly the only thing I'm interested in this year would possibly be the Boney Beach Hearse. And any joy I would normally get from going to the party was basically dashed tonight by the manager. She is just not friendly and almost seems to resent even speaking to me about it. Oh well. Nothing I can do about that.


how dare you blow your money on grandin and not boneys..hehe.just kidding..im tempted to spend mine at other stores since yankee is pissing me off!


----------



## Halloeve55

im vegan here so the bacon candle would be horrific in my house.even before my transition,i'd still find it gross.and the 2X4 smells off to me and the mowed grass or whatever is outdoors moment only.i do love the man town though.

grandmalise:LOVE your display.where did you get the spiderweb cloth at?

myerman:love the style of the mansion you gave up..very victorian.

the catalog:its rare.they wont show it.stingy bas..stingy corporate!

how do you get invitations?do you signup with a store? me and my husband both are signed up online with our emails??


----------



## Spookywolf

Myerman & Wednesday, so sorry you were treated like that by your store employees/manager. I'm lucky in the fact that the people at my store are super nice and know me from all my visits and purchases there. I do feel bad for the employees at all the stores this year though. I think there's going to be considerable backlash from limiting the supply of Boneys for the preview party. I'll say it again, I just wish they had postponed the party until September and then had a really BIG launch with ALL the inventory. They could have even made a point of saying, since we're pushing it back a month we're going to make it extra special for you guys this year. I think what YC corporate is attempting now is revenue suicide. They're not only going to upset a very loyal fan base, but potentially lose some of those fans permanently. I try to stay positive, for the most part, but I've really been disappointed recently with the news of limited stock and all the stress this will cause at the preview party. I'm really debating on not going this year, much as I hate to. I'm also thinking that it's finally time to scale way back on Boney purchases. Lack of space at home is part of that, but I feel like a lot of the fun has been taken away this year. In years past I was nervous in a good, excited way to go to the party. This year YC is making me nervous in a bad way--as in fearful of unhappy or rude customers, and stress/hassle in trying to get the pieces I want. I've been thinking about starting to collect other Halloween things, like Spookytown, etc., so I think part of my budget may be diverted elsewhere this year. YC, there's a lesson to be learned here. Don't kick dirt in the faces of those who support you most. Never a wise business decision.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> im vegan here so the bacon candle would be horrific in my house.even before my transition,i'd still find it gross.and the 2X4 smells off to me and the mowed grass or whatever is outdoors moment only.i do love the man town though.
> 
> grandmalise:LOVE your display.where did you get the spiderweb cloth at?
> 
> myerman:love the style of the mansion you gave up..very victorian.
> 
> the catalog:its rare.they wont show it.stingy bas..stingy corporate!
> 
> how do you get invitations?do you signup with a store? me and my husband both are signed up online with our emails??


I'm getting it back, just watch. I wonder if my nephew would get a kick out of the spider sticking up from the new mansion.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> My husband tolerates my obsession and will sometimes pick out a scent to burn but even he thought the bacon candle was disgusting lol. He does like the antler accessories they've had the past two years, and the mountain lodge scent, but those are from the lodge collection and not the man candles line.
> Come to think of it, we got a 2x4 candle that we both really liked the smell of (it was spot on) but we probably would've liked it better without the idiotic and rather condescending 'man candle' label put to it. They have a leather scented candle, why do they need an excuse for a 2x4 scented one lol.


Sanura, my son also loves to burn Mountain Lodge. He confiscated my large jar candle, and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Halloeve55

i totally agree with you spookywolf...i wanna collect the spookytown as well but wont have room for both that and boneys but this boney MESS is frustrating.i dont agree with the whole fan appreciation crap but making september all about boneys and blah blah blah.there are gonna be lots of problems in big town stores within the customers,managers and employees.i might just grab a chair and watch.thankfully ive never run into a cranky employee.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

halloeve i'm vegetarian.  glad to have another one of "us" around here. i am working on veganizing...getting there. just have to give up a little cheese and the occasional free range egg 

and yes, that is the reason (among others) i would never buy a bacon candle. aside from the fact that it's just plain nasty!

sorry about spending my money @ grandin road. i almost feel unwelcome at YC because the manager was so rude. 




Halloeve55 said:


> im vegan here so the bacon candle would be horrific in my house.even before my transition,i'd still find it gross.and the 2X4 smells off to me and the mowed grass or whatever is outdoors moment only.i do love the man town though.
> 
> grandmalise:LOVE your display.where did you get the spiderweb cloth at?
> 
> myerman:love the style of the mansion you gave up..very victorian.
> 
> the catalog:its rare.they wont show it.stingy bas..stingy corporate!
> 
> how do you get invitations?do you signup with a store? me and my husband both are signed up online with our emails??


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I'm getting it back, just watch. I wonder if my nephew would get a kick out of the spider sticking up from the new mansion.


go on with your bad self!  just dont leave any evidence behind!maybe the farmer can get it for you!


----------



## myerman82

Spookytown is a lot of fun but very very addicting. I only started collecting last year and I found myself going back to get more pieces. There is a photo of my setup in my profile. There is also a 50% off MIchaels coupon goof for tomorrow in case you want to get a house (or two or three) for a good price.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> go on with your bad self!  just dont leave any evidence behind!maybe the farmer can get it for you!


That is where you are WRONG!!!!! It's the headless faceless farmer


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> halloeve i'm vegetarian.  glad to have another one of "us" around here. i am working on veganizing...getting there. just have to give up a little cheese and the occasional free range egg
> 
> and yes, that is the reason (among others) i would never buy a bacon candle. aside from the fact that it's just plain nasty!
> 
> sorry about spending my money @ grandin road. i almost feel unwelcome at YC because the manager was so rude.


yay! good for you! i did it cold turkey back in jan.i was tramatized thanks to netflix.
and the boneys forgive you..whenever they do decide to appear..
well,that manager can go home and eat cookies and blow up like a blimp.i always wonder why employees who deal with people that obviously have a stick up their butt 24/7 still works the job?go work in the back room or something..geez.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Spookytown is a lot of fun but very very addicting. I only started collecting last year and I found myself going back to get more pieces. There is a photo of my setup in my profile. There is also a 50% off MIchaels coupon goof for tomorrow in case you want to get a house (or two or three) for a good price.


now why would you wish that upon us! ulling out my hair: temptation! no!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Yeah. Can you imagine Lemax saying "not this year, folks! we're only going to send out 2 pieces per store!" it's just plain dumb. can you imagine target saying "we're only putting out 2 each of our christmas decorations. we'll put the rest out later?" you put them out when you get them, and then sell them. YC is losing so many people. the message boards are full of people who are just sick of being jerked around with all of the fake "limited supply" crap. it's obvious that nothing is limited given the number of people selling dozens of the same thing every year on ebay. 

this year i'm just done with all of the jerking around. grandin road brought out great pieces and doesn't screw around with releasing "2" of each piece until some point in the future. it's in stock or it is not in stock. and if it isn't you get a ship date. pretty simple. for a store that has a physical presence in most towns, to tell people they have to fight to get what they want is ludicrous. the more i think about it, the more i honestly feel my money is best spent elsewhere. 




Spookywolf said:


> Myerman & Wednesday, so sorry you were treated like that by your store employees/manager. I'm lucky in the fact that the people at my store are super nice and know me from all my visits and purchases there. I do feel bad for the employees at all the stores this year though. I think there's going to be considerable backlash from limiting the supply of Boneys for the preview party. I'll say it again, I just wish they had postponed the party until September and then had a really BIG launch with ALL the inventory. They could have even made a point of saying, since we're pushing it back a month we're going to make it extra special for you guys this year. I think what YC corporate is attempting now is revenue suicide. They're not only going to upset a very loyal fan base, but potentially lose some of those fans permanently. I try to stay positive, for the most part, but I've really been disappointed recently with the news of limited stock and all the stress this will cause at the preview party. I'm really debating on not going this year, much as I hate to. I'm also thinking that it's finally time to scale way back on Boney purchases. Lack of space at home is part of that, but I feel like a lot of the fun has been taken away this year. In years past I was nervous in a good, excited way to go to the party. This year YC is making me nervous in a bad way--as in fearful of unhappy or rude customers, and stress/hassle in trying to get the pieces I want. I've been thinking about starting to collect other Halloween things, like Spookytown, etc., so I think part of my budget may be diverted elsewhere this year. YC, there's a lesson to be learned here. Don't kick dirt in the faces of those who support you most. Never a wise business decision.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> That is where you are WRONG!!!!! It's the headless faceless farmer


of course of course..off with my head!
may the headless faceless farmer guide you..with only a misstep or two..after all..he is faceless.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> of course of course..off with my head!
> may the headless faceless farmer guide you..with only a misstep or two..after all..he is faceless.


The free sharpie will take care of that


----------



## Spookywolf

Myerman, that is one huge and fantastic display! I can't believe you scored all that in one year!! It looks like you've been collecting for a long time. BTW, I've been meaning to ask you, I noticed in one of your pics, several pages back now, that you had some really cool looking skeletons on your overhead light fixture. What are those and where do you find them?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

halloeve i know about being traumatized. i read skinny ***** and honestly i had nightmares for months. this was a few years ago. its sick what happens to those poor animals. i could never eat one ever ever ever again. but even before i read the book i was a veggie. but i wish i hadn't read the book because it is basically like reading a true story about a serial killer that you know is continuing to kill and it's just like a living nightmare.

i think more and more people are finally figuring out that fruits/veggies and grains are a much healthier lifestyle. the planet can't stand much more of this, either.

but i digress.. i plan on having a great halloween season and i have actually been downsizing my boney bunch. i kept a few pieces that i really like and the rest have been sold or given away. i'm kind of over them for the most part. the quality gets worse every year. my older pieces are vastly better than the newer ones with regard to quality. the newer pieces all have a lot of flaws and shoddy painting.




Halloeve55 said:


> yay! good for you! i did it cold turkey back in jan.i was tramatized thanks to netflix.
> and the boneys forgive you..whenever they do decide to appear..
> well,that manager can go home and eat cookies and blow up like a blimp.i always wonder why employees who deal with people that obviously have a stick up their butt 24/7 still works the job?go work in the back room or something..geez.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> halloeve i know about being traumatized. i read skinny ***** and honestly i had nightmares for months. this was a few years ago. its sick what happens to those poor animals. i could never eat one ever ever ever again. but even before i read the book i was a veggie. but i wish i hadn't read the book because it is basically like reading a true story about a serial killer that you know is continuing to kill and it's just like a living nightmare.
> 
> i think more and more people are finally figuring out that fruits/veggies and grains are a much healthier lifestyle. the planet can't stand much more of this, either.
> 
> but i digress.. i plan on having a great halloween season and i have actually been downsizing my boney bunch. i kept a few pieces that i really like and the rest have been sold or given away. i'm kind of over them for the most part. the quality gets worse every year. my older pieces are vastly better than the newer ones with regard to quality. the newer pieces all have a lot of flaws and shoddy painting.


i had it in my hand to buy cause i read so much about it but i bought a different one instead.that bad huh?im glad its getting more popular!i talked my husband into going vegan.our son is a flexitarianhe occasionally eats pizza and yogurt..:sigh:

i noticed in the bone white all the blobs here and there.especially above her bosom.looks like a cinnamon rolls frosting..hot mess.LOL

i dont't care for the graveyard jar holder from last year but im scared to use ebay..lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well you can buy soy and coconut milk yogurt!  and they also make almond milk yogurt. 

yeah the boneys are made by some factory that doesn't have the greatest quality control. lol.

i have the same holder from last year. ebay has been great to me. i've sold all of the pieces i didn't want and always received more than i paid for them. i've found it's best to wait a few weeks after the boney launch when everyone has them on the brain, but has replenished their cash stash. i've had a few of the 2008 pieces that i bought, got sick of, and resold on ebay as well. 




Halloeve55 said:


> i had it in my hand to buy cause i read so much about it but i bought a different one instead.that bad huh?im glad its getting more popular!i talked my husband into going vegan.our son is a flexitarianhe occasionally eats pizza and yogurt..:sigh:
> 
> i noticed in the bone white all the blobs here and there.especially above her bosom.looks like a cinnamon rolls frosting..hot mess.LOL
> 
> i dont't care for the graveyard jar holder from last year but im scared to use ebay..lol


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> well you can buy soy and coconut milk yogurt!  and they also make almond milk yogurt.
> 
> yeah the boneys are made by some factory that doesn't have the greatest quality control. lol.
> 
> i have the same holder from last year. ebay has been great to me. i've sold all of the pieces i didn't want and always received more than i paid for them. i've found it's best to wait a few weeks after the boney launch when everyone has them on the brain, but has replenished their cash stash. i've had a few of the 2008 pieces that i bought, got sick of, and resold on ebay as well.


my son is ridiciously picky.ive only found vanilla soy yogurt.whic he didn't care for.i haven't tried coconut but i have seen it at my trader joes.
i'm dying for the bride and groom 2008 piece since i'm an 08 bride  
i should try it out.but probably wont.lol
and thanks for the add.


----------



## Spookywolf

Wednesday, as far as what you said about the quality of the newer pieces not being as good as the older ones, I have to agree. When I finally got to see the pic of the Boney beach hearse, I felt a little let down. I really had my heart set on that, but the pic wasn't as good as I had made it out to be in my head. The paint job looked a little sloppy - at least on the one in the picture. I'll probably still get it, because it's interesting and unique, but what's with the weird mustache on the Boney driver? Or is that supposed to be a mask or something? Grandma Lise showed pictures of a truly awesome pumpkin head couple, one pushing a stroller and another behind it carrying some kind of birdcage or lantern. Those looked Fantastic! Does anyone know if they were part of the Boneys too or something else? So much nicer with the paint and detail work than what we're seeing on some of the new pieces. I'd buy those in a heartbeat!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you for the add! there has been talk of them releasing the 08 bride & groom so if it were me i would wait and see what happens before shelling out a few hundred dollars for it.

i live in a town that doesn't have trader joe's but we do have one good health food store. 



Halloeve55 said:


> my son is ridiciously picky.ive only found vanilla soy yogurt.whic he didn't care for.i haven't tried coconut but i have seen it at my trader joes.
> i'm dying for the bride and groom 2008 piece since i'm an 08 bride
> i should try it out.but probably wont.lol
> and thanks for the add.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i thought that thing on his face was like a mask? lol. maybe it is a mustache! LOL

the pumpkin head things are usually the ones sold at hallmark. ( i think) could be wrong though.





Spookywolf said:


> Wednesday, as far as what you said about the quality of the newer pieces not being as good as the older ones, I have to agree. When I finally got to see the pic of the Boney beach hearse, I felt a little let down. I really had my heart set on that, but the pic wasn't as good as I had made it out to be in my head. The paint job looked a little sloppy - at least on the one in the picture. I'll probably still get it, because it's interesting and unique, but what's with the weird mustache on the Boney driver? Or is that supposed to be a mask or something? Grandma Lise showed pictures of a truly awesome pumpkin head couple, one pushing a stroller and another behind it carrying some kind of birdcage or lantern. Those looked Fantastic! Does anyone know if they were part of the Boneys too or something else? So much nicer with the paint and detail work than what we're seeing on some of the new pieces. I'd buy those in a heartbeat!


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> thank you for the add! there has been talk of them releasing the 08 bride & groom so if it were me i would wait and see what happens before shelling out a few hundred dollars for it.
> 
> i live in a town that doesn't have trader joe's but we do have one good health food store.


i am not paying over a hundred.i am clumsy.enough said.lol
we have a few but i haven't found any others. rumor is a whole foods is going up in a city near me.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well if they rerelease it you won't have to pay more than $20 or so.  i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

i've heard good and bad about WF, but we don't have one here anyway. 



Halloeve55 said:


> i am not paying over a hundred.i am clumsy.enough said.lol
> we have a few but i haven't found any others. rumor is a whole foods is going up in a city near me.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Myerman, that is one huge and fantastic display! I can't believe you scored all that in one year!! It looks like you've been collecting for a long time. BTW, I've been meaning to ask you, I noticed in one of your pics, several pages back now, that you had some really cool looking skeletons on your overhead light fixture. What are those and where do you find them?


Thank you, every piece was on sale. One of them came out to be free but that's another story. It was addicting last year and here goes another year. I have to find space for any new pieces I get this year. Those skeletons were from Wal-Mart three years ago. I saw them at Z Gallery was three times as much as what Wal-Mart wanted and when I saw them at Wal-Mart I had to have them. I am tempted to post some of my outdoor display and the rest of my indoor setup.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> well if they rerelease it you won't have to pay more than $20 or so.  i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> i've heard good and bad about WF, but we don't have one here anyway.


i think all health food stores have good/bad raps. my mom says the one around here isnt a health food store like they say cause they sell crap..in her words.lol.she says a lot of ther items have high amounts of sugar and preservatives,etc etc.my husband went to a small independent health store and paid 14.99 for a big bag of blueberries.went to foodlion,same bag was 8.99.ouch.

i hope they do rerelease that one! oh i hope!!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Wednesday, as far as what you said about the quality of the newer pieces not being as good as the older ones, I have to agree. When I finally got to see the pic of the Boney beach hearse, I felt a little let down. I really had my heart set on that, but the pic wasn't as good as I had made it out to be in my head. The paint job looked a little sloppy - at least on the one in the picture. I'll probably still get it, because it's interesting and unique, but what's with the weird mustache on the Boney driver? Or is that supposed to be a mask or something? Grandma Lise showed pictures of a truly awesome pumpkin head couple, one pushing a stroller and another behind it carrying some kind of birdcage or lantern. Those looked Fantastic! Does anyone know if they were part of the Boneys too or something else? So much nicer with the paint and detail work than what we're seeing on some of the new pieces. I'd buy those in a heartbeat!


Those Pumpkin people were released two years ago. You can see all of them in my pictures mixed in with the Boney Bunch. I still see them on sale occasionally at Hallmark and Yankee Candle outlet. If you want I can keep an eye out for you this year.


----------



## Halloeve55

i love my pumpkin guy holding the raven!
i found mine at bed bath & beyond.last year they had lots of clearance items for halloween.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Thank you, every piece was on sale. One of them came out to be free but that's another story. It was addicting last year and here goes another year. I have to find space for any new pieces I get this year. Those skeletons were from Wal-Mart three years ago. I saw them at Z Gallery was three times as much as what Wal-Mart wanted and when I saw them at Wal-Mart I had to have them. I am tempted to post some of my outdoor display and the rest of my indoor setup.


Yes, please do! I love looking at pics of other people's Halloween displays/collections. Gives me great "steal-able" ideas of different things to do with my own stuff!  One of these days I'll get around to adding my yard haunt and collection photos on my profile. In the meantime, I'll just oogle everyone else's!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Those Pumpkin people were released two years ago. You can see all of them in my pictures mixed in with the Boney Bunch. I still see them on sale occasionally at Hallmark and Yankee Candle outlet. If you want I can keep an eye out for you this year.


That's a deal! I'll reimburse you + shipping if you find that pumpkin head couple. I'm going to have to start looking outside of YC for these things.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> That's a deal! I'll reimburse you + shipping if you find that pumpkin head couple. I'm going to have to start looking outside of YC for these things.


Let me know which ones you are interested in

Pumpkin guy pushing raven cart
Pumpkin guy holding bird cage
Pumpkin guy driving car
Pumpkin witch on broom
Pumpkin witch with cauldron


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55, the black spider web lace over the gold tablecloths were all purchased at Jo-Ann Fabrics in 2011 on sale. 

That said, my FAVORITE black lace is from Heritage Lace in the Spider Web pattern... http://www.heritagelace.com/store.c...etail&Id=c2b9aa50-1c4f-4413-89fd-d151bd86f4f0 

I use the 60" x 90" rectangle, 60" square tablecloth, 20" x 80" runner/mantle, and the 20" and 30" round doily the most. 

Just want to say thanks to you all for keeping the topic active. This has been the most boring lead up to the Halloween Preview Party that I can remember. Holding back the catalog until after the party is hugely disappointing for me. I feel like that irritating, obnoxious kid in the back seat, "Are we there yet?". It's going to be a long-g-g wait until the party. 

8 more days to go...bartender, bring me another margarita...

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

To Flock or not to Flock...that is my question. 
I'm about to commit an act of Boney sacrilege here, but I've been thinking about removing the flocking from an older Boney piece that I have in my collection. This was the 3 headed Incredible Mr. Bones plug in that lights up. My piece has flocking, but underneath that is the smooth glazed finish. I really prefer the glaze to the flocking on Boney pieces in general, but this piece seems to be shedding quite a bit of his flocking. Every time I get him out he gets black fuzz all over. My question to you guys is, should I, and would that really hurt the value? They sold this particular piece with and without flocking, I've seen it sold both ways, so I'm not sure it would really make a difference in the price. I'm not really interested in reselling anyway, but I wonder how hard that stuff would be to remove. Have any of you ever been tempted to de-flock a Boney? Okay, I'm ducking back quickly now, so as to avoid all the tomatoes and eggs that might be chucked in my direction. LOL!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, and if anyone has easy access to their past year YC Halloween catalogs, would you PM me? I need your help. Thanks. Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Halloeve55, the black spider web lace over the gold tablecloths were all purchased at Jo-Ann Fabrics in 2011 on sale.
> 
> That said, my FAVORITE black lace is from Heritage Lace in the Spider Web pattern... http://www.heritagelace.com/store.c...etail&Id=c2b9aa50-1c4f-4413-89fd-d151bd86f4f0
> 
> I use the 60" x 90" rectangle, 60" square tablecloth, 20" x 80" runner/mantle, and the 20" and 30" round doily the most.
> 
> Just want to say thanks to you all for keeping the topic active. This has been the most boring lead up to the Halloween Preview Party that I can remember. Holding back the catalog until after the party is hugely disappointing for me. I feel like that irritating, obnoxious kid in the back seat, "Are we there yet?". It's going to be a long-g-g wait until the party.
> 
> 8 more days to go...bartender, bring me another margarita...
> 
> Lisa


The party is just getting started. The next few days are not going to be boring at all if we keep this topic alive and wayyyy off topic at times  (We need a faceless pumpkin)


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh, and if anyone has easy access to their past year YC Halloween catalogs, would you PM me? I need your help. Thanks. Lisa


Which catalogs are you looking for. I have from 2010 to current packed with my Boney Bunches.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Let me know which ones you are interested in
> 
> Pumpkin guy pushing raven cart
> Pumpkin guy holding bird cage
> Pumpkin guy driving car
> Pumpkin witch on broom
> Pumpkin witch with cauldron


Oh wow, didn't know I had so many choices. Um, let me research this a bit, and I'll get back to you. Any idea how pricey these are?


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Which catalogs are you looking for. I have from 2010 to current packed with my Boney Bunches.


Oh yeah, that's a start. Can you go to my earlier post, #916, and tell me which house/mansion - (I numbered them #1, #2, and #3) - was shown in the catalog in 2010, 2011, and 2012? That would leave only 2009...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, here's a link to a picture of the pumpkin people, and a few other pieces too...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1374900894.&type=3&theater

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow, didn't know I had so many choices. Um, let me research this a bit, and I'll get back to you. Any idea how pricey these are?


The pieces I have found since their release a few years ago were mainly the witches and the raven guy. They are less than $10.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh yeah, that's a start. Can you go to my earlier post, #916, and tell me which house/mansion - (I numbered them #1, #2, and #3) - was shown in the catalog in 2010, 2011, and 2012? That would leave only 2009...
> 
> Lisa


Sure, tomorrow I will go in the boxes and grab the catalogs and let you know.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Myerman82!

Oh, was someone asking what's on the Boney's face in this picture... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...408.1073741830.346309492114136&type=1&theater I think they're shades!  

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Myerman82!
> 
> Oh, was someone asking what's on the Boney's face in this picture... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...408.1073741830.346309492114136&type=1&theater I think they're shades!
> 
> Lisa


Oh my gosh Lisa, why didn't I catch that?! They're like little John Lennon glasses! LOL! Okay, that's better. At first I thought somebody had gotten really sloppy with the mustache paint!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I'm embarrassed to ask...

What is he doing with his hand? What does it mean? 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I'm embarrassed to ask...
> 
> What is he doing with his hand? What does it mean?
> 
> Lisa


No embarrassment here, my friend. I have to google everything! LOL! Hard to tell which fingers he's holding where from that pic, but I'm leaning toward "rock on" aka "hang loose." Since he's a surfer dude, I guess that makes sense!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks! Somehow I managed to find this on Wikipedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sign_of_the_horns Sounds like the hand gesture was popularized by a Black Sabbath band member! "Rock on" would fit!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Thanks! Somehow I managed to find this on Wikipedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sign_of_the_horns Sounds like the hand gesture was popularized by a Black Sabbath band member! "Rock on" would fit!
> 
> Lisa


Or try this one...friendlier meaning and I think it fits with the surfer vibe. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaka_sign


----------



## Spookywolf

Who knew Boneys could be so educational!


----------



## myerman82

I saw a restock on ebay for a Mr Bones I wanted. UGH!!!! So close to the preview party. I guess I will pass.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, who knew! I like the "hang loose" interpretation too. I can't tell you how many years I've wondered about this. Thanks Spookywolf!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I saw a restock on ebay for a Mr Bones I wanted. UGH!!!! So close to the preview party. I guess I will pass.


I feel your pain. We had our Hallmark Keepsake Ornament Premiere Weekend two weeks ago. It's challenging. So glad there's no "must haves" for me from GrandinRoad or PotteryBarn this year. Whew!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> I feel your pain. We had our Hallmark Keepsake Ornament Premiere Weekend two weeks ago. It's challenging. So glad there's no "must haves" for me from GrandinRoad or PotteryBarn this year. Whew!
> 
> Lisa


I can really go crazy this time of year but this year I am trying to budget what I really need and want. I'm still on the fence about the Yankee Candle mansion this year. Not to take anything away from the awesomeness of it. I just don't care much for the spiders hanging on the roof. I will still get it though just wish they didn't add that detail.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Halloeve55, the black spider web lace over the gold tablecloths were all purchased at Jo-Ann Fabrics in 2011 on sale.
> 
> That said, my FAVORITE black lace is from Heritage Lace in the Spider Web pattern... http://www.heritagelace.com/store.c...etail&Id=c2b9aa50-1c4f-4413-89fd-d151bd86f4f0
> 
> I use the 60" x 90" rectangle, 60" square tablecloth, 20" x 80" runner/mantle, and the 20" and 30" round doily the most.
> 
> Just want to say thanks to you all for keeping the topic active. This has been the most boring lead up to the Halloween Preview Party that I can remember. Holding back the catalog until after the party is hugely disappointing for me. I feel like that irritating, obnoxious kid in the back seat, "Are we there yet?". It's going to be a long-g-g wait until the party.
> 
> 8 more days to go...bartender, bring me another margarita...
> 
> Lisa


ok,thanks! I'll check them out this year to see what they get..I feel the same about the catalog! I mean come on! It's close enough!arent all the other stores prepping for Halloween! And I'll take a margarita with you! We shall call it BoneysBeLate


----------



## Halloeve55

Going off topic,it's because no more colored pictures are available to talk about! Come on Yankee!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Yes, who knew! I like the "hang loose" interpretation too. I can't tell you how many years I've wondered about this. Thanks Spookywolf!
> 
> Lisa


ok, i'm going to be pedantic here. The boney is doing the 'rock on' not the 'hang loose'. Rock on is the index finger and pinky finger extended. (see the pic). The 'shaka; (hang loose) is actually the thumb and the pinky extended. 

Aren't you glad I went to Maui last year? LOL.

Ohh, come on Wednesday!


----------



## Halloeve55

Agree.he really is doing the rock on as hang loose is the pinky and thumb.think they made a big booboo!: after all..it's a beach hearse..which I still don't understand!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Agree.he really is doing the rock on as hang loose is the pinky and thumb.think they made a big booboo!: after all..it's a beach hearse..which I still don't understand!


I imagine it will go great with the "Dead in the water" boney couple.


----------



## myerman82

OK, I need to keep myself off ebay or else I won't have any budget left for next week. I purchased the other Mr. Bones pieces I wanted. That seller has such great prices and it's really hard to resist.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I imagine it will go great with the "Dead in the water" boney couple.


not familiar with that one but its a hearse! i was excited then saw it..ehh


----------



## myerman82

Maybe it's the hearse that picked up the bodies of the dead couple. I may display those pieces together.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I imagine it will go great with the "Dead in the water" boney couple.


crap...now i might have to have it when you put it that way.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> OK, I need to keep myself off ebay or else I won't have any budget left for next week. I purchased the other Mr. Bones pieces I wanted. That seller has such great prices and it's really hard to resist.


I totally understand. It's hard to walk away from a good deal!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Grandma Lisa #3 mansion is from either 2011 or 2012. It looks the same in both catalogs.


----------



## grandma lise

So far the Dead Mans Curve piece is my favorite, though it and the motorcycle are a bit of a time warp. In addition to Dead in the Water, we have a few more water themed pieces: the pirates, Dead and Ferried, and the submarine. Wish the artist had known to use the "hang loose" gesture, but he lives closer to the east coast than the west, so it's understandable. The "rock on" gesture is probably more commonly used here too.

I don't know if you all read the story on how "rock on" became popularized. This is from Wikipedia...

Heavy metal subculture[edit]

Ronnie James Dio making the sign at a Heaven and Hell concert.
It also has a variety of meanings in heavy metal subcultures, where it is known by a variety of terms, most commonly maloik,[citation needed] metal sign,[citation needed] horns,[citation needed] Leviathan Horns,[citation needed] or metal horns,[citation needed] among others.[clarification needed]

Ronnie James Dio was known for popularizing the sign of the horns in heavy metal.[3][4] He claimed his Italian grandmother used it to ward off the evil eye (which is known in the Italian culture as malocchio). Dio began using the sign soon after joining (1979) the metal band Black Sabbath. The previous singer in the band, Ozzy Osbourne, was rather well known at using the "peace" sign at concerts, raising the index and middle finger in the form of a V. Dio, in an attempt to connect with the fans, wanted to similarly use a hand gesture. However, not wanting to copy Osbourne, he chose to use the sign his grandmother always made.[5] The horns became famous in metal concerts very soon after Black Sabbath's first tour with Dio. The sign would later be appropriated by heavy metal fans under the name "maloik", a corruption of the original malocchio.

Terry "Geezer" Butler of Black Sabbath can be seen "raising the horns" in a photograph taken in 1971.[citation needed] This would indicate that the "horns" and their association with metal occurred much earlier than Ronnie James Dio suggests. The photograph is included in the CD booklet of the Symptom of the Universe: The Original Black Sabbath 1970–1978 compilation album.

From a 2001 interview with Ronnie James Dio on Metal-Rules.com:

Metal-Rules.com – "I want to ask you about something people have asked you about before but will no doubt continue to talk about, and that is the sign created by raising your index and little finger. Some call it the "evil eye." I would like to know if you were the first one to introduce this to the metal world and what this symbol represents to you?"

R.J. Dio – "I doubt very much if I would be the first one who ever did that. That's like saying I invented the wheel, I'm sure someone did that at some other point. I think you'd have to say that I made it fashionable. I used it so much and all the time and it had become my trademark until the Britney Spears audience decided to do it as well. So it kind of lost its meaning with that. But it was.... I was in Sabbath at the time. It was a symbol that I thought was reflective of what that band was supposed to be all about. It's NOT the devil's sign like we're here with the devil. It's an Italian thing I got from my Grandmother called the "Malocchio". It's to ward off the Evil Eye or to give the Evil Eye, depending on which way you do it. It's just a symbol but it had magical incantations and attitudes to it and I felt it worked very well with Sabbath. So I became very noted for it and then everybody else started to pick up on it and away it went. But I would never say I take credit for being the first to do it. I say because I did it so much that it became the symbol of rock and roll of some kind."[6]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sign_of_the_horns


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Grandma Lisa #3 mansion is from either 2011 or 2012. It looks the same in both catalogs.


Thank you! That makes sense as I think it was offered multiple years. This year's mansion looks the same to me, except they replaced the center bat with a spider. Might be cute. Need to see a better picture of it though. Myerman82, was there a house/mansion shown in the 2010 catalog? I'd check, but I put my catalogs in a "special place" and I have no idea where they are. You know how that goes... 

If anyone has the 2008, 2009, or 2010 catalogs, could you compare the house/mansion shown in the catalogs to the three pictures I posted in Post #916? I'm trying to figure out the release years for each, and the dimensions would be nice too as a number of people have requested them.

Lisa


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## Guest

milosalem00 said:


> I received and phone call yesterday from the Manager of my local Yankee Candle ( no I won't reveal). I was invited to come to the store and view everything and purchase in advance. I was STUNNED. I am not special in any way, nor do I have connections. The only reason they invited me was I have been into the store every year to purchase, I buy the ENTIRE Boney Bunch collection every year that I have went, and this year I have appeared in person spoke to this manager about how much I love the line etc. I am not friends with anyone, don't work there, I have no connections other than what I have listed. So take my information as you will but I have no reason to lie. I am not special in any way just lucky.
> 
> Anyhow. I was able to view the entire collection and purchase it yesterday. I was not allowed to take anything with me, and they are not charging me until the day of the party, they took a imprint of my card, wrote down my order, and put it all into the 'Safe'. They even kept the reciepts with the sheet they filled out.They said the website is not opening until the day of the party, I said but its normally a few days earlier, the manager said " not this year", not until day of the party. ( If this is true who knows).
> 
> She says they have access to a intranet this year, and will order my pieces and the other people they let view early a hour before the party opens and submit. ( I only saw one other woman buying, although they told me there was a third). I asked to pick up my pieces the day of the party, to not have them shipped. I dont really like shipping as they can be broken etc, She said NO. They said that would defeat the purpose of allowing me early access. I had the choice of allowin them to ship them and I could be guaranteed to get the pieces i want, but they would ship me everything. Or I could just view and leave and come back on launch day and try my luck. I choose to buy as this store had ONLY four bone white TOTAL shipped to them. She allowed me a $20 off $45 on every transaction and grouped things as nicely as possible. She said that her store has MUCH LESS then every before. She is really frustrated and upset. From the parties I have been to in the past it was maybe 1/10th total of what they normally have.
> 
> The train is MASSIVE in person. I would say atleast 8 inches long and HEAVY. I would call it OVERSIZED. Same with Frankenstein and his bride, I was shocked by the actual size of them, again would describe as over sized. The cat and dog amazing in detail but nothing over the top to describe. Prom king and queen cute but again nothing ground shattering. Hearse huge way more detailed then in the pics. But I could say that about all the pieces.
> 
> Hope this information helps. If you have any type of connection or rapport with your store manager they might let you do the same. She said her district manager had given permission.



"They said the website is not opening until the day of the party, I said but its normally a few days earlier, the manager said " not this year", not until day of the party. ( If this is true who knows)." I have a sense from all the things we have heard this year that this probably will be true. Hmmmm... 

Wow. How would you rate this years collection in comparison to previous? Did they have any non-Boney pieces?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Halloeve55

Oh I'm gonna have a fit! I want first pick too!!!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Oh I'm gonna have a fit! I want first pick too!!!


All I want to know is if they had the headless, faceless, boney. If so I'm gonna have a fit too. 
I'm happy my Yankee Candle is doing it the old fashion way. I'm very good friends with the manager and assistant manager and they are keeping things on lock down until the party. I'm completely fine with that anyway. Maybe the mean employee put in a bad word for me.


----------



## Halloeve55

You can put a bad word on her by ignoring her your next visit and find another employee to help you.the faceless headless farmer would throw his own head at the back of her unfortunate face-face!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> You can put a bad word on her by ignoring her your next visit and find another employee to help you.the faceless headless farmer would throw his own head at the back of her unfortunate face-face!


But...I can't ignore her. What if she is the faceless boney?


----------



## Guest

Since so many here are interested in the YC mansion, I wanted to share a halloween mansion candle holder I found online at Sur La Table.

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1222157/Haunted-House-Candleholder

New Exclusive Frightfully charming candleholder adds some spook to your Halloween décor. Accessible front door lets you place your favorite candle inside the house to allow candlelight to gleam from the haunted mansion windows. 

Manufacturer: Sur La Table
Material: Iron; glass
Care: Hand wipe clean
Dimensions: 12" length x 6¾" width x 6¼" height


It is charming.


----------



## Halloeve55

Hollow:that is so gorgeous..and spooky! My mom loves sur labtable. Myerman.she wishes she was faceless! She can't touch that rareness!and thanks for the add!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Hollow:that is so gorgeous..and spooky! My mom loves sur labtable. Myerman.she wishes she was faceless! She can't touch that rareness!and thanks for the add!


I bet she wishes she was headless too


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I'm glad you got the pieces you wanted. I won't be at the party this year anyway, so it wont' affect me. 



milosalem00 said:


> I received and phone call yesterday from the Manager of my local Yankee Candle ( no I won't reveal). I was invited to come to the store and view everything and purchase in advance. I was STUNNED. I am not special in any way, nor do I have connections. The only reason they invited me was I have been into the store every year to purchase, I buy the ENTIRE Boney Bunch collection every year that I have went, and this year I have appeared in person spoke to this manager about how much I love the line etc. I am not friends with anyone, don't work there, I have no connections other than what I have listed. So take my information as you will but I have no reason to lie. I am not special in any way just lucky.
> 
> Anyhow. I was able to view the entire collection and purchase it yesterday. I was not allowed to take anything with me, and they are not charging me until the day of the party, they took a imprint of my card, wrote down my order, and put it all into the 'Safe'. They even kept the reciepts with the sheet they filled out.They said the website is not opening until the day of the party, I said but its normally a few days earlier, the manager said " not this year", not until day of the party. ( If this is true who knows).
> 
> She says they have access to a intranet this year, and will order my pieces and the other people they let view early a hour before the party opens and submit. ( I only saw one other woman buying, although they told me there was a third). I asked to pick up my pieces the day of the party, to not have them shipped. shipping was free but I dont really like shipping as they can be broken etc, She said NO. They said that would defeat the purpose of allowing me early access. I had the choice of allowing them to ship them and I could be guaranteed to get the pieces i want, Or I could just view and leave and come back on launch day and try my luck. I choose to buy as this store had ONLY four bone white TOTAL shipped to them. She allowed me a $20 off $45 on every transaction and grouped things as nicely as possible. She said that her store was shipped MUCH LESS then ever before. She is really frustrated and upset. From the parties I have been to in the past it was maybe 1/10th total of what they normally have because they had everything stacked on a shelf and I could see the entire amount they had.
> 
> The train is MASSIVE in person. I would say atleast 8 inches long and HEAVY. I would call it OVERSIZED. Same with Frankenstein and his bride, I was shocked by the actual size of them, again would describe as over sized. The cat and dog amazing in detail but nothing over the top to describe. Prom king and queen cute but again nothing ground shattering. Hearse huge way more detailed then in the pics. But I could say that about all the pieces.
> 
> I didnt buy the little votive covers with Halloween scenes on them but they are BEAUTIFUL. I regret it and will go to the party to try to grab them.
> 
> Hope this information helps. If you have any type of connection or rapport with your store manager they might let you do the same. She said her district manager had given permission.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I like Sur la Table's haunted house. It has more of a burnished look. I would expect them to have a classier version than YC, most definitely tho. lol.

thanks for sharing!




hollow said:


> Since so many here are interested in the YC mansion, I wanted to share a halloween mansion candle holder I found online at Sur La Table.
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1222157/Haunted-House-Candleholder
> 
> New Exclusive Frightfully charming candleholder adds some spook to your Halloween décor. Accessible front door lets you place your favorite candle inside the house to allow candlelight to gleam from the haunted mansion windows.
> 
> Manufacturer: Sur La Table
> Material: Iron; glass
> Care: Hand wipe clean
> Dimensions: 12" length x 6¾" width x 6¼" height
> 
> 
> It is charming.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

On second thought, it almost appears that the store is trying to have customers order via the web through their store, so they still get the credit. 




wednesdayaddams said:


> No offense, but what they did with you is BS. There are thousands of us who spend as much as you do every year, and we are not getting any special treatment.
> 
> If anything, this ticks me off even more given what they are pulling. If store managers are allowed to have anyone they want come in early, then why can't the other stores do it?
> 
> I'm glad you got the pieces you wanted. I won't be at the party this year anyway, so it wont' affect me. But for everyone else, especially those who drive for hours to get to this ridiculous preview party, this is a slap in the face.
> 
> If there is no consistency within the stores and favoritism is present, then why bother? This is the US where we are all supposed to have the same opportunity at public places.
> 
> The manager of your store should be fired.


----------



## myerman82

I'm not trying to sound mean but something does not add up here. Unless this is a district thing (who knows with Yankee Candle) my store manager has not heard of this. She told me that they have strict rules not to reveal anything until the party. I wouldn't want to leave my credit card imprint laying around in some safe anyway but that's just me. You could have easily just ordered online yourself. I'm sure people standing in line the day of the party are going to be very upset when they see Yankee Candle giving "a select few" special treatment. I'm sure most of them will get over it once they see that they can actually bring their merchandise home the same day. If it was me I would have just waited in line for an extra hour and take the pieces home with me the day of the party. Don't take this the wrong way but from what I heard I have my own opinion on this. Like my store manager said, "I must have missed that memo and I'm always on top of things"


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> On second thought, it almost appears that the store is trying to have customers order via the web through their store, so they still get the credit. So instead of this customer ordering via the web (as I would do since my local manager is a complete unprofessional) she is trying to get these sales to ring through HER store on the day of the party. She will still sell whatever meager stock she has that day, but she is also trying to garner the web sales from anyone who wouldn't get the store stock.
> 
> As I said, on second thought, this is a store manager who is trying to increase her store sales, through whatever means available. Still not fair to anyone else, and not ethical, in my opinion. But YC and their cheap candle holders made at Chinese factories aren't exactly what I would expect to be anything more than what they are.


This is part of what I was thinking when I wrote my reply. What a way to ensure sales by guaranteeing sales from those who WILL BUY them anyway and not just walk out when they sell out. The other part of me thinks BS (better sales)


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I'm not trying to sound mean but something does not add up here. Unless this is a district thing (who knows with Yankee Candle) my store manager has not heard of this. She told me that they have strict rules not to reveal anything until the party. I wouldn't want to leave my credit card imprint laying around in some safe anyway but that's just me. You could have easily just ordered online yourself. I'm sure people standing in line the day of the party are going to be very upset when they see Yankee Candle giving "a select few" special treatment. I'm sure most of them will get over it once they see that they can actually bring their merchandise home the same day. If it was me I would have just waited in line for an extra hour and take the pieces home with me the day of the party. Don't take this the wrong way but from what I heard I have my own opinion on this. Like my store manager said, "I must have missed that memo and I'm always on top of things"


I don't shop for the BB in store or know any managers, etc, but I remember one year on the YC facebook page a guy was saying that he was really good friends with his YC store manager and she rigged a giveaway at the BB party so he could win. I *think* he said also she did allow her favorite and best customers to shop or look early, or both.

If I remember correctly, he was upset that he didn't get the BB ornaments and was trying to incite a fb riot over the situation by telling people about his favorable treatment.

This is the interwebs, so who knows the veracity of any post. However, I do know we are getting pretty close to the release- or one of the releases, and I cannot wait!

I do wish I could go get what I wanted during a private Boney party, tho, and get it over with. I hate waiting!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well maybe if someone is getting favorable treatment by their friends at YC they should just keep it to themselves. It only makes people upset. 




hollow said:


> I don't shop for the BB in store or know any managers, etc, but I remember one year on the YC facebook page a guy was saying that he was really good friends with his YC store manager and she rigged a giveaway at the BB party so he could win. I *think* he said also she did allow her favorite and best customers to shop or look early, or both.
> 
> If I remember correctly, he was upset that he didn't get the BB ornaments and was trying to incite a fb riot over the situation by telling people about his favorable treatment.
> 
> This is the interwebs, so who knows the veracity of any post. However, I do know we are getting pretty close to the release- or one of the releases, and I cannot wait!
> 
> I do wish I could go get what I wanted during a private Boney party, tho, and get it over with. I hate waiting!


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## milosalem00

please delete


----------



## Boneybunchlove

milosalem00 said:


> Listen. I didn't ask for 'SPECIAL TREATMENT' and as far as I know it was sanctioned as she said her district manager told her to. Further more any of you would have taken the offer. I got a call out of nowhere while out of town a hour away from I live, drove back early to take her up on it. She told me it was allowed for " up to ten people". I have no idea the how's or why's all I know is I was called, it's a fact. And I will not spend time fighting with anyone on here about it. I was only sharing to try to be decent that maybe some of your stores were doing it as well. Common sense dictated to me if they were and you had purchased every year, they recognized you etc you might be able to go in and get the same thing. I hope everyone get's what they want. Furthermore, I took pictures. They are not my most amazing work but they were clandestine in nature OBVIOUSLY since as I stated in my original post I have no 'special connections" or friends at Yankee Candle. The only thing i did was sign up ages ago for the party, and I've been in about 900 times asking about the collection. I was never trying to incite jealousy or be a jerk. I have learned my lesson about trying to be decent and share information. It wont happen again


Are you going to post any pics? I'm curious as to what the king n queen n train look like. Thanks


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## wednesdayaddams

It wasn't calling BS on your story, it is BS on favoritism. 



milosalem00 said:


> Trying to answer the few people who asked questions instead of ranting. I lerk all the time I dont post much. Not exactly talented. To anyone calling bull**** that my story did not happen. Working on figuring out pictures


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## Mae

hollow said:


> Since so many here are interested in the YC mansion, I wanted to share a halloween mansion candle holder I found online at Sur La Table.
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1222157/Haunted-House-Candleholder
> 
> New Exclusive Frightfully charming candleholder adds some spook to your Halloween décor. Accessible front door lets you place your favorite candle inside the house to allow candlelight to gleam from the haunted mansion windows.
> 
> Manufacturer: Sur La Table
> Material: Iron; glass
> Care: Hand wipe clean
> Dimensions: 12" length x 6¾" width x 6¼" height
> 
> 
> It is charming.


Gotta have it! It will go great in my cemetery...Thanks for posting it!


----------



## MissHalloween

Do you have photos of your purchase today? Would love to see thanks! 



milosalem00 said:


> Listen. I didn't ask for 'SPECIAL TREATMENT' and as far as I know it was sanctioned as she said her district manager told her to. Further more any of you would have taken the offer. I got a call out of nowhere while out of town a hour away from I live, drove back early to take her up on it. She told me it was allowed for " up to ten people". I have no idea the how's or why's all I know is I was called, it's a fact. And I will not spend time fighting with anyone on here about it. I was only sharing to try to be decent that maybe some of your stores were doing it as well. Common sense dictated to me if they were and you had purchased every year, they recognized you etc you might be able to go in and get the same thing. I hope everyone get's what they want. Furthermore, I took pictures. They are not my most amazing work but they were clandestine in nature OBVIOUSLY since as I stated in my original post I have no 'special connections" or friends at Yankee Candle. The only thing i did was sign up ages ago for the party, and I've been in about 900 times asking about the collection. I was never trying to incite jealousy or be a jerk. I have learned my lesson about trying to be decent and share information. It wont happen again


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## Mae

Does the skull on the front have an elongated jaw with really long teeth? If so I think it went from my not really list to the potential list.


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## milosalem00

delete please


----------



## milosalem00

Mae said:


> Does the skull on the front have an elongated jaw with really long teeth? If so I think it went from my not really list to the potential list.


not sure what u mean by long. It was cool i think its a potential once you see it. I dont collect them and i considered it


----------



## Boneybunchlove

milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 160851
> another pic


Thanks for sharing! OMG that train is so coooool!!!


----------



## milosalem00

Your welcome. Check out the size of frank and bride next to bobbing for apples they are HUGE


----------



## Boneybunchlove

milosalem00 said:


> Your welcome. Check out the size of frank and bride next to bobbing for apples they are HUGE


Wow I'm super excited! Did they show you how the train lights up? I heard it does.


----------



## MissHalloween

thanks for sharing!



milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 160852
> Enjoy the pics people its all i have


----------



## milosalem00

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow I'm super excited! Did they show you how the train lights up? I heard it does.


no i didnt turn it on. it has a light on front i think and ones down side. my opinion is they are probably going to try to sell us train parts the next several years, but its just a guess. it's so big it would make sense


----------



## MissHalloween

wow all the pics that were there before are gone now. is YC deleting them?


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,

From post 916

#1 2008 catalog, page 6, item a, Haunted House 5 Tea Light Holder, item # 1150997, $39.99, no size listed

#2 2009 catalog, page 8, item b, Haunted House Multi Tea Light Holder, item # 1150997, $39.99, no size listed

#3 2010 catalog, page 9, item c. Haunted House Multi Tea Light Holder, item # 1201226, $39.99, no size listed

2011 page 11 size 16"x7" & 2012 page 15 size 16"x13.5" are the same as 2010 haunted house with same item # but listed as $49.99,

Hope this helps.


----------



## MissHalloween

what happened to all of the pictures that milosalem00 posted?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

milosalem00 said:


> no i didnt turn it on. it has a light on front i think and ones down side. my opinion is they are probably going to try to sell us train parts the next several years, but its just a guess. it's so big it would make sense


I think that would be awesome if the did a train piece each year. I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Spookywolf

Bummer, I missed getting to see the pic of the train. That was the next piece I was interested in seeing, after the Beach hearse. I just dropped some serious cash on Spookytown at Michael's, so YC is definitely not getting as much of my budget as in years past. I'm very frustrated that we haven't been able to see the catalog or color pics of all the pieces beforehand, it makes it hard for me to know what I want to buy. My store manager told me the online sales would go live sometime Thursday night before the party, so I'm hoping that's still true. I'll be buying Frank and bride and the prom couple online, because I think those two pieces will disappear first, especially with the shortage in stores. The bloom is certainly off the rose for me this year with all these changes.


----------



## myerman82

I have been gone for a few hours but it seems like there were pictures posted that are now gone. milosalem00, let me just say that I apologize if my post sounded harsh. I never wanted to sound like your story was unbelievable. This must be a district thing because I happened to be at the mall today and asked about it and the manager didn't know a thing about it. I also happy for you that you have your pieces guaranteed now. It must have been pretty cool to get a sneak peak. I know I was excited to even get a glimpse of them unloading the boneys and putting them on the shelves in the back room. Can you confirm if the prom lady dress is red? I saw the back of a boney from a distance that had a red dress and can't place the piece.


----------



## MissHalloween

from what i saw the train has elongated "teeth" that come out at say, a 45 degree angle or so from the train in the front. the colors on the snow white and prom couple were far more pronounced than i expected. i did not see the frank & bride so can't say.



Spookywolf said:


> Bummer, I missed getting to see the pic of the train. That was the next piece I was interested in seeing, after the Beach hearse. I just dropped some serious cash on Spookytown at Michael's, so YC is definitely not getting as much of my budget as in years past. I'm very frustrated that we haven't been able to see the catalog or color pics of all the pieces beforehand, it makes it hard for me to know what I want to buy. My store manager told me the online sales would go live sometime Thursday night before the party, so I'm hoping that's still true. I'll be buying Frank and bride and the prom couple online, because I think those two pieces will disappear first, especially with the shortage in stores. The bloom is certainly off the rose for me this year with all these changes.


----------



## MissHalloween

I don't think anyone sounded harsh. It's a matter of being singled out for special treatment. When you say you have no real ties or friends at YC and they call you up out of the blue to come in to buy what you want, a week before the rest of us, that is pretty darn unfair. Not the fault of the poster. I'm sure any one of us would have jumped at the chance, but YC has no consistency when it comes to fairness, apparently.




myerman82 said:


> I have been gone for a few hours but it seems like there were pictures posted that are now gone. milosalem00, let me just say that I apologize if my post sounded harsh. I never wanted to sound like your story was unbelievable. This must be a district thing because I happened to be at the mall today and asked about it and the manager didn't know a thing about it. I also happy for you that you have your pieces guaranteed now. It must have been pretty cool to get a sneak peak. I know I was excited to even get a glimpse of them unloading the boneys and putting them on the shelves in the back room. Can you confirm if the prom lady dress is red? I saw the back of a boney from a distance that had a red dress and can't place the piece.


----------



## MissHalloween

spooky i spent some serious $$ at other places, too. YC can't play around with their publicity "leaks" and pretend they are going to have pieces or not going to have them and expect people to just sit on their wallets. I spent my money elsewhere based on the information received so far because it doesn't appear any of us will get boney pieces unless we are first in line at some preview party next saturday. some of us have other obligations!




Spookywolf said:


> Bummer, I missed getting to see the pic of the train. That was the next piece I was interested in seeing, after the Beach hearse. I just dropped some serious cash on Spookytown at Michael's, so YC is definitely not getting as much of my budget as in years past. I'm very frustrated that we haven't been able to see the catalog or color pics of all the pieces beforehand, it makes it hard for me to know what I want to buy. My store manager told me the online sales would go live sometime Thursday night before the party, so I'm hoping that's still true. I'll be buying Frank and bride and the prom couple online, because I think those two pieces will disappear first, especially with the shortage in stores. The bloom is certainly off the rose for me this year with all these changes.


----------



## Lucy08

Oh bummer I missed the pictures! That will teach me to feed the family!


----------



## Halloeve55

i just gotta say it..yankee is a mess.its not consistent and it's..well,a headless,faceless mess.fan appreciation my boneys!  really should have given an EARLIER announcement about the september shindig.wonder if they would pull crap like that at christmas. "sorry,we premiere christmas on,you guessed it...christmas eve!" "get your christmas teddy bear warmer while your turkey is still in the oven!"


----------



## Boognish




----------



## Guest

Boognish said:


> View attachment 160880
> View attachment 160881
> View attachment 160882
> View attachment 160881


GASP! Wow!


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> GASP! Wow!


OMGGGGGGGGGGG! I'm gonna have a spazz!!!!!!!!! look at that kicka$$ train!!!!! ahhhhhh! ty ty ty ty!


----------



## Halloeve55

Boognish said:


> View attachment 160880
> View attachment 160881
> View attachment 160882
> View attachment 160881


you are our boney bunch obsessed hero! ty ty ty ty


----------



## Halloeve55

oh no myermanur farmer is not in sight!


----------



## Guest

Rats! Now I am leaning toward getting Bone White.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Rats! Now I am leaning toward getting Bone White.


after everything we said about her..no no, jk ! much as i play with the farmer..i think i might just get him to represent the halloween forum trash talking of ebay vultures..hmm..lol


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> after everything we said about her..no no, jk ! much as i play with the farmer..i think i might just get him to represent the halloween forum trash talking of ebay vultures..hmm..lol


LOL. I have the headless farmer! My son took the headless farmer, the chainsaw boney, and Duffer McGee golf Boney into his room and melts candles once in awhile. He totally like the thought of a headless farmer, and skeleton with a chainsaw, and a golfing skeleton! too funny!

I am afraid the color photos have weakened me...I am sorry. Bone White will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine!


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> LOL. I have the headless farmer! My son took the headless farmer, the chainsaw boney, and Duffer McGee golf Boney into his room and melts candles once in awhile. He totally like the thought of a headless farmer, and skeleton with a chainsaw, and a golfing skeleton! too funny!
> 
> I am afraid the color photos have weakened me...I am sorry. Bone White will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine!


LOL.I am obsessed with that train..my son will love it! He will probably take it..he took it upon himself to take my baby buggy into his room.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> oh no myermanur farmer is not in sight!


What a shame, do not shop at that store. They aren't cool enough.  Looks like without the headless farmer there is no need for the resellers to stand in line there.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> after everything we said about her..no no, jk ! much as i play with the farmer..i think i might just get him to represent the halloween forum trash talking of ebay vultures..hmm..lol


You and I both know he is first on your list.  What you need to get is the headless faceless farmer.


----------



## ninababy100109

I knew this would happen. We were all kinda ehhh over these pieces when the black and white versions were shown. Now we see a lil bit of color and we're all goo goo ga ga...Knew it! I will be broke in less than a week...


----------



## myerman82

Don't you just love how this topic takes more twists and turns than a roller coaster. This will not be a boring week for sure. Now I just have to get out there and work my corner so I can make extra money for next weekend.  lol


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> What a shame, do not shop at that store. They aren't cool enough.  Looks like without the headless farmer there is no need for the resellers to stand in line there.


 definitely not cool.



myerman82 said:


> You and I both know he is first on your list.  What you need to get is the headless faceless farmer.


of course!



myerman82 said:


> Don't you just love how this topic takes more twists and turns than a roller coaster. This will not be a boring week for sure. Now I just have to get out there and work my corner so I can make extra money for next weekend.  lol


 but we all enjoy its ups and downs..


----------



## myerman82

One thing I learned from this year is you never know when it comes to Yankee Candle. This year has been by far the most annoying year leading up to the release party.


----------



## Spookywolf

OMG!!! Boney Fans, hold onto yourselves, I've got scoop --and it's golden! The 2008 bride and groom WILL be available as an online and catalog exclusive for $19.99 this year. My best friend knows I love this stuff and begged a copy of the next catalog from her YC store. She just called me to let me know she's holding it for me, and bless her heart, she doesn't even buy these things. Now for the not so good news, the rest of the catalog is only the Fall merchandise. The only Halloween/Boney pics in it are the haunted mansion listed for about $50 and the pic of the Boney Bride and Groom from 2008 as their online exclusive. I'll be picking up the catalog from her tomorrow, and as soon as it's in my hot little hands, I will post the pic here for you guys, that's a promise. I'm disappointed that there wasn't any more Boneys/Halloween in it, but I'm super excited to have confirmation that the 2008 Bride & Groom will be available this year. I'm not sure if this means that there will be another catalog after this one, with more Boneys/Halloween, of if this was it for this year. This really is starting to feel like the big farewell to the Boneys from Yankee, isn't it. No other pics in the catalog AND rereleasing the 2008 Bride & Groom? That sounds like the final swan song if you were planning on discontinuing the line. Just speculating. I sure hope not. But there you go. I had to run and share with my BB family as soon as I heard the news. I'll post a pic the minute I have it.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spooky wolf..you have made my night!!!ty! Can I take back my calling Yankee a mess earlier?!!


----------



## myerman82

Spooky wolf, that is excellent news. I can't wait to finally add a 2008 piece to my collection. I'm sure a lot of us were waiting on final confirmation with that piece.
The 08 bride and groom was the holy grail of all Boney Bunches and once it's re-released the headless, faceless farmer with take over that title.


----------



## Spookywolf

A BIG thank you to Boognish for posting the pics of the new Boneys!!! Now that I'm calming down from the 2008 Bride/Groom news, I can actually focus on looking at them. The train looks amazing from the front view. Just seeing that bit puts a "Sold" sign on it for me!  Guess the red dress Myerman saw really was the prom couple and they look great! I'd love to go to THAT store wherever it is. Looks like they got gobs of stock in. Thanks ever so much for posting those! Nice to see them in color.


----------



## myerman82

To be honest, if this is the final farewell to the Boney Bunch I wouldn't be upset. My collection is pretty big as is and I continue to add to it because they keep releasing them. It does however get very expensive this time of year. I would miss it but there are other things I like to do and buy this time of year and one less thing would be a little easier. I think we all continue to buy them because it is addicting. If this was it for them I would just be happy and enjoy the collection I have. Also, things seen to be getting more and more stressful each year and the guessing games are just ridiculous. There has pretty much been no official statement except the ad for the preview party. I can't help but think Boney Bunch will be taking a back seat to other things. When that happens I will just enjoy what I have.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> A BIG thank you to Boognish for posting the pics of the new Boneys!!! Now that I'm calming down from the 2008 Bride/Groom news, I can actually focus on looking at them. The train looks amazing from the front view. Just seeing that bit puts a "Sold" sign on it for me!  Guess the red dress Myerman saw really was the prom couple and they look great! I'd love to go to THAT store wherever it is. Looks like they got gobs of stock in. Thanks ever so much for posting those! Nice to see them in color.


I was afraid to post about the red dress in case I was wrong or my mind was playing tricks on me. However, I was so sure it was a Boney Bunch and not something else. I'm just happy to finally get confirmation on that and trust me the piece is taller than the bride and groom chapel that came out a few years ago. Thanks for the pictures and thanks again spookwolf for the "scoop"


----------



## Spookywolf

I agree Myerman. This year has proven to be very stressful, and space is a big issue with me as well -- these guys take up a lot of room. But, boy would I miss them! 

And I definitely spied bobbing for apples in those pics, and the new Bonesy. Saw the edge of the dress for Frank's bride, plus the prom couple. Looks like that store only has about 3 or 4 of the big pieces (train and hearse) unless there's more stashed elsewhere. Dang, now I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and order those online as well, for fear they will sell out too.


----------



## milosalem00

Spookywolf said:


> I agree Myerman. This year has proven to be very stressful, and space is a big issue with me as well -- these guys take up a lot of room. But, boy would I miss them!
> 
> And I definitely spied bobbing for apples in those pics, and the new Bonesy. Saw the edge of the dress for Frank's bride, plus the prom couple. Looks like that store only has about 3 or 4 of the big pieces (train and hearse) unless there's more stashed elsewhere. Dang, now I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and order those online as well, for fear they will sell out too.


They only had three trains. I was the original poster of the photos so I was the one there. This particular store only got four bone white. But you see in the picture for the beach car is all they had . They had far more Frankenstein bride any of these other pieces I just mentioned. 

I had taken the pictures down because people said you weren't supposed to post them to me. If tgey Are allowed I'm glad people are enjoying them. 

The pieces that were there that were rereleased were As follows:

Original Bonsey

Headless farmer

Bobbing for apples

Baby carriage 

I'm posting on my iPhone so excuse me for mistakes. To everyone who sent me kind emails thanks


----------



## milosalem00

The sides are amazing I did not have time to photo them. My husband teamed in took the photo while I held train the manager was turned away about a foot behind him that's why no focus quick snaps or nothing


----------



## myerman82

Thank you milosalem00 for taking the pictures. I don't know if you read a few pages back but I posted an apology to you for any confusion regarding my posts. I think it's awesome that you got to see the pieces up close. I didn't even get to see the front of the train so I'm thankful for that photo.


----------



## milosalem00

Lol he is there headless farmer


----------



## milosalem00

myerman82 said:


> Thank you milosalem00 for taking the pictures. I don't know if you read a few pages back but I posted an apology to you for any confusion regarding my posts. I think it's awesome that you got to see the pieces up close. I didn't even get to see the front of the train so I'm thankful for that photo.


No problem but thanks I'm just here trying to help. As you can see I lerk normally don't say much because I never have any news just dumb luck this time


----------



## myerman82

milosalem00 said:


> No problem but thanks I'm just here trying to help. As you can see I lerk normally don't say much because I never have any news just dumb luck this time


Just didn't want to get off on the wrong foot because we are a fun bunch and love to joke around as you can tell. Nice to know the headless farmer was there. I'm sure Halloeve55 can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Spookywolf

Welcome to the thread, Milosalem00. I will most assuredly be adding both the train and the hearse to my collection. From what Myerman said, some of the other pieces are quite a bit bigger as well, so I fear I may be packing up the china cabinet dishes and putting Boneys in there instead! Had I the money, I'd build an extension to the house! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the thread, Milosalem00. I will most assuredly be adding both the train and the hearse to my collection. From what Myerman said, some of the other pieces are quite a bit bigger as well, so I fear I may be packing up the china cabinet dishes and putting Boneys in there instead! Had I the money, I'd build an extension to the house! LOL!


I'd build an extension just for the headless faceless boney.
I must have that train. I really will need to get another IKEA case this week. I am running out of room.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well Halloeve55 may sleep well tonight, but personally, I'm holding out hope for the headless faceless, one-armed Boney farmer. Just a lonely guy and his pitchfork, and he can't even thumb a ride home.


----------



## milosalem00

I Can't even display mine on my breakfast bar anymore . Way too many and I have a Doberman pinscher that Jumps on the counter and would knock them off. Many of the pieces are extremely large this year. I thought the Horsewagon was large until I saw this year's pieces


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Well Halloeve55 may sleep well tonight, but personally, I'm holding out hope for the headless faceless, one-armed Boney farmer. Just a lonely guy and his pitchfork, and he can't even thumb a ride home.


He will always have his sharpie


----------



## myerman82

milosalem00 said:


> I Can't even display mine on my breakfast bar anymore . Way too many and I have a Doberman pinscher that Jumps on the counter and would knock them off. Many of the pieces are extremely large this year. I thought the Horsewagon was large until I saw this year's pieces


Believe it or not the horse wagon is one of my favorite pieces, and not because of the farmer. I think the bigger pieces are really cool.


----------



## milosalem00

I have both the Horsewagons as well and I really like them because of the details. I think the extra size of the items allows for extra details to be painted in. For example the conductor on the train this year He is not a separate piece but his head sticks out you can tell he's The conductor. What I mean is his body is flatter to the peice but his actual face and head is kind of raised off elevated out .The front of the train is obviously really cool because the grill of the train is the teeth


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> To be honest, if this is the final farewell to the Boney Bunch I wouldn't be upset. My collection is pretty big as is and I continue to add to it because they keep releasing them. It does however get very expensive this time of year. I would miss it but there are other things I like to do and buy this time of year and one less thing would be a little easier. I think we all continue to buy them because it is addicting. If this was it for them I would just be happy and enjoy the collection I have. Also, things seen to be getting more and more stressful each year and the guessing games are just ridiculous. There has pretty much been no official statement except the ad for the preview party. I can't help but think Boney Bunch will be taking a back seat to other things. When that happens I will just enjoy what I have.


I wouldn't be happy at all if this or any year was the last. We want more! We want more! I know it feels stressful at times but that's only because we enjoy the Boney Bunch so much...and all that goes with it. I mean posting here, eagerly awaiting leaked pics and bits of info, all leading up to that day in August when we can get our first Halloween fix...it's just so much fun and excitement. I think just sometimes we let that excitement turn into stress - it's a very thin line between excitement and stress, u know.
But I can't imagine that Yankee would stop pushing the BB year after year. I mean what are they gonna do? Go back to selling cutesy, corny, cheesy holiday accessories. They do that for every other holiday - leave Halloween just like it is - you're doin fine there YC. Besides, why would they scrap a line that's been so profitable. Unless it hasn't been so profitable. But I can't imagine how that could be.


----------



## ninababy100109

milosalem00 said:


> I have both the Horsewagons as well and I really like them because of the details. I think the extra size of the items allows for extra details to be painted in. For example the conductor on the train this year He is not a separate piece but his head sticks out you can tell he's The conductor. What I mean is his body is flatter to the peice but his actual face and head is kind of raised off elevated out .The front of the train is obviously really cool because the grill of the train is the teeth


Milo - welcome and thanks for the pics. I knew that train would be huge and I knew I would love it. But I was dying to see the front - and wow is it spectacular. Just makes the whole piece. I do wish the conductor was a lil more dimensional rather than flat. But, o well, u can't have it all. Thanks again and congrats on your score today. I'm jealous but, as they say, I ain't mad at cha...


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Lisa,
> 
> From post 916
> 
> #1 2008 catalog, page 6, item a, Haunted House 5 Tea Light Holder, item # 1150997, $39.99, no size listed
> 
> #2 2009 catalog, page 8, item b, Haunted House Multi Tea Light Holder, item # 1150997, $39.99, no size listed
> 
> #3 2010 catalog, page 9, item c. Haunted House Multi Tea Light Holder, item # 1201226, $39.99, no size listed
> 
> 2011 page 11 size 16"x7" & 2012 page 15 size 16"x13.5" are the same as 2010 haunted house with same item # but listed as $49.99,
> 
> Hope this helps.


Kitty, thanks so much for looking up that information - (thanks also to Myerman82 for same). I will update Post #916 now. It's interesting to me that the 2007 - (that Myerman82 has) - 2008, 2009, and 2010 Haunted Houses are all different, but the 2011, 2012, and 2013 Haunted Houses are for the most part the same as the 2010 Haunted House. Hope we get a new one next year. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I missed seeing Milosalem00's pictures today - (I was on Baby Shower duty). I have a question...why is she not allowed to post pictures of the 2013 Boney Bunch? Does anyone know? I would have loved to have seen them!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

milosalem00 said:


> Lol he is there headless farmer


where!? I have to see the farmer!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> where!? I have to see the farmer!


Only those who believe can see him.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Welcome to the thread, Milosalem00. I will most assuredly be adding both the train and the hearse to my collection. From what Myerman said, some of the other pieces are quite a bit bigger as well, so I fear I may be packing up the china cabinet dishes and putting Boneys in there instead! Had I the money, I'd build an extension to the house! LOL!


the boneys would be grateful plus they would be fun to look at &looked at everyday! China you kinda just forget about..until you clean the glass


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Well Halloeve55 may sleep well tonight, but personally, I'm holding out hope for the headless faceless, one-armed Boney farmer. Just a lonely guy and his pitchfork, and he can't even thumb a ride home.


 no he can't but he can do an excellent two-step


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> the boneys would be grateful plus they would be fun to look at &looked at everyday! China you kinda just forget about..until you clean the glass


They do come from China so they will feel right at home in that cabinet.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the boneys would be grateful plus they would be fun to look at &looked at everyday! China you kinda just forget about..until you clean the glass
> 
> 
> 
> They do come from China so they will feel right at home in that cabinet.
Click to expand...

lol.naturally.where is that farmer!!!! I can't see him! All I see is bone white and her many twins!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> lol.naturally.where is that farmer!!!! I can't see him! All I see is bone white and her many twins!


Last I heard he was hanging out in the baby buggy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i NEED THAT TRAIN!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

That train is awesome isn't it!?? Why didn't I think to look in the buggy?!


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> lol.naturally.where is that farmer!!!! I can't see him! All I see is bone white and her many twins!




Bone White and her many twins= OctoBone!

Get it? Octomom? Octobone?


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> That train is awesome isn't it!?? Why didn't I think to look in the buggy?!


I knew the headless farmer pitch forked the baby...I just knew it - the new mystery of yankee manor solved.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I knew the headless farmer pitch forked the baby...I just knew it - the new mystery of yankee manor solved.


You win a year supply of headless farmers.


----------



## Kitty

So much to remember, I am losing my train of thought!


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.naturally.where is that farmer!!!! I can't see him! All I see is bone white and her many twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone White and her many twins= OctoBone!
> 
> Get it? Octomom? Octobone?
Click to expand...

I knew who you were talking about! Couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That train is awesome isn't it!?? Why didn't I think to look in the buggy?!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the headless farmer pitch forked the baby...I just knew it - the new mystery of yankee manor solved.
Click to expand...

LOL.good mystery it was!


----------



## witchyone

Hi, everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster!

I started my collection in 2010, although I first noticed the Boney Bunch in 2009 when I spotted the Farmer and Wife in a YC window. Farmer is my married name so I thought it would be a cute decoration. I didn't have time to stop that day and forgot about it. By the time I remembered, it was sold out! When the 2010 Farmer came out, I snatched it immediately and have been collecting Boneys ever since. Needless to say, I also own the Headless Farmer. 

I was just curious if anyone knew if there was a wiki or a site out there that shows all of the Boney Bunch pieces released each year. I really want to go back and get some 2008 and 2009 pieces, but I can't seem to find a definitive guide anywhere. I've been looking on eBay, but some of the prices are just insane.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grandma lise

Witchyone, sticker pages for each year of the collection were posted here this year... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos_stream If you scroll down a bit, you'll see them. Click on any image you wish to see enlarged for viewing or printing. You can then copy and paste them into a document for printing. If you have difficulty, PM me your email address and I'll email them to you. Also, I can email you a list of the entire collection and average selling price on Ebay.

The older pieces are getting harder to find on Ebay, but they still show up now and then.

Good luck!

Lisa


----------



## witchyone

Thank you! That was the one place I completely forgot to check!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> You win a year supply of headless farmers.


Just headless, not faceless too...so close to a dream come true...


----------



## ninababy100109

witchyone said:


> Hi, everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I started my collection in 2010, although I first noticed the Boney Bunch in 2009 when I spotted the Farmer and Wife in a YC window. Farmer is my married name so I thought it would be a cute decoration. I didn't have time to stop that day and forgot about it. By the time I remembered, it was sold out! When the 2010 Farmer came out, I snatched it immediately and have been collecting Boneys ever since. Needless to say, I also own the Headless Farmer.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone knew if there was a wiki or a site out there that shows all of the Boney Bunch pieces released each year. I really want to go back and get some 2008 and 2009 pieces, but I can't seem to find a definitive guide anywhere. I've been looking on eBay, but some of the prices are just insane.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi witchy-
If you google "Boney Bunch" somewhere in the results list you'll see a link for a flickr page (www.flickr.com). There's a great photo list with descriptions by year posted by some genius of a person. It's very comprehensive. I also started collecting in 2009 and used this list to back collect 08 pieces...


----------



## Guest

ninababy100109 said:


> Hi witchy-
> If you google "Boney Bunch" somewhere in the results list you'll see a link for a flickr page (www.flickr.com). There's a great photo list with descriptions by year posted by some genius of a person. It's very comprehensive. I also started collecting in 2009 and used this list to back collect 08 pieces...


This gentleman is a true collector and written several books on collectibles! He is a very nice man and I have even gotten a kind email back from him when I asked him a few questions about the BB!

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

Link for YC Boney Bunch fans- a flickr group.


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> I knew who you were talking about! Couldn't stop laughing!


Just wanted to make sure- Octomom isn't exactly an A lister!


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> So much to remember, I am losing my train of thought!


Me too! I am going to have to be on red alert for these online Boneys! Who knows WHEN they will appear!

I am leaning towards them being online on the 3rd, but if they come online earlier and get sold put I will be soooo mad and sad!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Just headless, not faceless too...so close to a dream come true...


You only solved the mystery to the headless farmer not the headless faceless farmer. The mystery continues.


----------



## Boognish

From Boney Bunch Love


----------



## myerman82

Nice to finally see that the 08 bride and groom will be re-released. Now that is what you call a re-release.


----------



## ninababy100109

Boognish said:


> From Boney Bunch Love
> View attachment 160968


Ohhh thank youuuuuuu!!! So lucky to get your hands on this! I'm so excited - not only to have the chance to add the 08 bride and groom to my collection w/o having to take a second mortgage on my house - but also to see that YC is reissuing an 08 piece. I was beginning to think that we would never see the originals reissued. When they first did anniversary pieces last year and there were no originals, I thought it was suspicious. And then the leaked images we got of the headless farmer and what-not were really depressing...I gave up hope. Thought maybe they broke the molds or something like that. But there it is!!!  Oh thank you thank you thank you Boognish!!!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Nice to finally see that the 08 bride and groom will be re-released. Now that is what you call a re-release.


As if the headless farmer didn't get us excited enough!!!


----------



## Guest

Boognish said:


> From Boney Bunch Love
> View attachment 160968


Are you Harlan M. Kent in disguise? 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Halloeve55

Yes the haunted house! Is that a new witches brew label? I likely!


----------



## Guest

PS- I will be ordering eleventy- thousand 2008 Bride and Groom online- so if they are sold out: come at me bro!

j/k I want 2 though.


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> Yes the haunted house! Is that a new witches brew label? I likely!


I do too! I didn't really like the last 2 years labels...these rock my socks!


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> PS- I will be ordering eleventy- thousand 2008 Bride and Groom online- so if they are sold out: come at me bro!
> 
> j/k I want 2 though.


Yes it is a scalpers dream come true. We best be stalking the YC website for this cuz u know those eBay fiends are just sitting by their computer waiting...waiting....waiting....


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> I do too! I didn't really like the last 2 years labels...these rock my socks!


U didn't like the skeleton face? I Loved that one. They should do a faceless face on the witches brew next year...


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> Are you Harlan M. Kent in disguise?
> 
> THANK YOU!


That would make him the coolest Yankee Candle CEO ever!

Lisa


----------



## Guest

ninababy100109 said:


> Yes it is a scalpers dream come true. We best be stalking the YC website for this cuz u know those eBay fiends are just sitting by their computer waiting...waiting....waiting....


My goodness me you AREN'T kidding! I shudder to think what will happen if I miss that couple online!

Let's all hope there is some kind of limit each guest can buy in store or online.


----------



## Guest

ninababy100109 said:


> U didn't like the skeleton face? I Loved that one. They should do a faceless face on the witches brew next year...


It was ok. My favorite was the Pumpkin man wearing candy corn colored attire.

Next year: Faceless Farmer pushing faceless Baby in carriage.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Yes it is a scalpers dream come true. We best be stalking the YC website for this cuz u know those eBay fiends are just sitting by their computer waiting...waiting....waiting....


f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 lol


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> It was ok. My favorite was the Pumpkin man wearing candy corn colored attire.
> 
> Next year: Faceless Farmer pushing faceless Baby in carriage.


lmao, I think I started a Boney Bunch revolation


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> My goodness me you AREN'T kidding! I shudder to think what will happen if I miss that couple online!
> 
> Let's all hope there is some kind of limit each guest can buy in store or online.


Were sorry all 08 bride and grooms are sold out but don't worry your card has been charged and we are shipping you headless farmer instead.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Were sorry all 08 bride and grooms are sold out but don't worry your card has been charged and we are shipping you headless farmer instead.


More like: "We're sorry 08 bride and groom are out of stock but feel free to check in with our eBay associate team who is sure to have plenty. Can I get you a headless farmer while you wait?"


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> lmao, I think I started a Boney Bunch revolation


That pic is too funny!


----------



## myerman82

Next year we need faceless farmer and faceless baby ornaments. The third and forth ornaments can be a sharpie and a pitchfork. Pleas Yankee Candle, don't let us down. Give us a nod and release these.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Next year we need faceless farmer and faceless baby ornaments. The third and forth ornaments can be a sharpie and a pitchfork. Pleas Yankee Candle, don't let us down. Give us a nod and release these.


I would like the farmer to be sitting down with his head in one hand and a sharpie in the other. While he draws in his face, he could be sitting in front of a lil yankee candle with a protest sign next to him that says "If you want it done right, do it yourself!"...


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> PS- I will be ordering eleventy- thousand 2008 Bride and Groom online- so if they are sold out: come at me bro!
> 
> j/k I want 2 though.


hehehe.mine as well since they are rare these days


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> hehehe.mine as well since they are rare these days


I was only going to get one but I may get two in case I ever have to barter one in the future for a boney I need.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

goodness...i can't stop thinking about Boneys. You all realize, we are going to immediately crash the damn site when they go up, right?? Ugh.

We should make a schedule to order online in shifts...except you really couldn't trust me not to jump the line. LOLOLOL.


----------



## Halloeve55

I put my phone down for a while and y'all jut have all this chit chat going on about farmers and Buggies and eBay vultures..let me catch up for awhile!


----------



## Halloeve55

There system would crash.myerman love the picture.and I liked the skeleton witches brew last year but I think I like this years better. wish I could 'killer' y'alls posts as well as multi quote on the app! Ugh!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I put my phone down for a while and y'all jut have all this chit chat going on about farmers and Buggies and eBay vultures..let me catch up for awhile!


We never stopped talking farmers and buggies


----------



## Halloeve55

I'm gonna get him and then display him with my buggy..just them two.ill make a shrine.might even put white paper over their faces to make them faceless! Lol


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I'm gonna get him and then display him with my buggy..just them two.ill make a shrine.might even put white paper over their faces to make them faceless! Lol


I'm getting a visual of you with acetone and a cue tip rubbing the facees off the farmer and buggy. lol


----------



## blackcrumpets

For those of you interested in the Hearse, be very careful looking at it before actually buying it, if you can get your hands on one. My store received four of them, and two of them were cracked on the bottom, and one of them had major mis-spellings, not to mention it's supposed to say "Rest N'", and then a peace sign underneath it but it looks more like a gun target. So our store will only have one to sell. Just be out on the look out, I also unboxed the kitty votive holder, and most of them were missing their nose and whiskers, and the trains, we got four of those and can only sell two because the lights weren't glued in properly so when lifted out of the box the lights fell into the train.

The headless farmers also have a problem with the fork they are carrying. Shotty gluing causes the fork to fall out of the boney hands, which can easily be fixed, but for the price they are selling them at...

I do say the best looking piece isn't even part of the Boney line, but the double tart burner with the tree. That thing is beautiful, and if you have a chance to get your hands on it, it's worth the price.


----------



## witchyone

ninababy100109 said:


> Hi witchy-
> If you google "Boney Bunch" somewhere in the results list you'll see a link for a flickr page (www.flickr.com). There's a great photo list with descriptions by year posted by some genius of a person. It's very comprehensive. I also started collecting in 2009 and used this list to back collect 08 pieces...


Thank you! I'm excited to start looking through it! I'm hoping I can get the '08 bride and groom that they're re-releasng this year.


----------



## witchyone

hollow said:


> This gentleman is a true collector and written several books on collectibles! He is a very nice man and I have even gotten a kind email back from him when I asked him a few questions about the BB!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/
> 
> Link for YC Boney Bunch fans- a flickr group.



That's really cool, and great to know!


----------



## Halloeve55

blackcrumpets said:


> For those of you interested in the Hearse, be very careful looking at it before actually buying it, if you can get your hands on one. My store received four of them, and two of them were cracked on the bottom, and one of them had major mis-spellings, not to mention it's supposed to say "Rest N'", and then a peace sign underneath it but it looks more like a gun target. So our store will only have one to sell. Just be out on the look out, I also unboxed the kitty votive holder, and most of them were missing their nose and whiskers, and the trains, we got four of those and can only sell two because the lights weren't glued in properly so when lifted out of the box the lights fell into the train.
> 
> The headless farmers also have a problem with the fork they are carrying. Shotty gluing causes the fork to fall out of the boney hands, which can easily be fixed, but for the price they are selling them at...
> 
> I do say the best looking piece isn't even part of the Boney line, but the double tart burner with the tree. That thing is beautiful, and if you have a chance to get your hands on it, it's worth the price.


Sooo..we finally get leaked pictures,everything looks great.then yankee talks about limited supply till sept,then this! Wth! I hope it was just that store(no offense) having a crappy ups/FedEx driver and not all the boneys across the us! Ughhhh.that poor store is gonna have some upset customers! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Sooo..we finally get leaked pictures,everything looks great.then yankee talks about limited supply till sept,then this! Wth! I hope it was just that store(no offense) having a crappy ups/FedEx driver and not all the boneys across the us! Ughhhh.that poor store is gonna have some upset customers! Thanks for the heads up!


Basically if your store has a line you only have one chance to grab what you want and hope it's not broke or defected. Great!!! These things just get cheaper and cheaper in quality every year. Last year it was the messy paint job on the cats and now the bigger more expensive pieces are showing up defected right out of the gate.


----------



## myerman82

blackcrumpets said:


> The headless farmers also have a problem with the fork they are carrying. Shotty gluing causes the fork to fall out of the boney hands, which can easily be fixed, but for the price they are selling them at...


This is the most disappointing news of it all


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, well...that's what happens when you ship jobs overseas and pay the workers a penny an hour to mass produce items. Anyone who gets substandard pieces should send an email to Yankee Candle and complain. I know I will if I need to.


----------



## Guest

blackcrumpets said:


> For those of you interested in the Hearse, be very careful looking at it before actually buying it, if you can get your hands on one. My store received four of them, and two of them were cracked on the bottom, and one of them had major mis-spellings, not to mention it's supposed to say "Rest N'", and then a peace sign underneath it but it looks more like a gun target. So our store will only have one to sell. Just be out on the look out, I also unboxed the kitty votive holder, and most of them were missing their nose and whiskers, and the trains, we got four of those and can only sell two because the lights weren't glued in properly so when lifted out of the box the lights fell into the train.
> 
> The headless farmers also have a problem with the fork they are carrying. Shotty gluing causes the fork to fall out of the boney hands, which can easily be fixed, but for the price they are selling them at...
> 
> I do say the best looking piece isn't even part of the Boney line, but the double tart burner with the tree. That thing is beautiful, and if you have a chance to get your hands on it, it's worth the price.



Thanks for the info. Super helpful!


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, well...that's what happens when you ship jobs overseas and pay the workers a penny an hour to mass produce items. Anyone who gets substandard pieces should send an email to Yankee Candle and complain. I know I will if I need to.


Right on WWW.


----------



## Lucy08

Last year all of the subs were poorly done at the store where I shop. None of the lights were glued in well, and hot glue strings all over them. It was a neat piece but for the price and the condition I passed!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi guys, I was just about to upload the pics of the mansion and 08 bride/groom and I see they've already arrived. Coolness! 



> For those of you interested in the Hearse, be very careful looking at it before actually buying it, if you can get your hands on one. My store received four of them, and two of them were cracked on the bottom, and one of them had major mis-spellings, not to mention it's supposed to say "Rest N'", and then a peace sign underneath it but it looks more like a gun target. So our store will only have one to sell. Just be out on the look out, I also unboxed the kitty votive holder, and most of them were missing their nose and whiskers, and the trains, we got four of those and can only sell two because the lights weren't glued in properly so when lifted out of the box the lights fell into the train.


Well this is certainly a bummer. Those are all pieces I wanted this year! Makes my chances even more slim. I fear for the safety of some shoppers at the preview party. This might turn ugly. As for me, I'll be hiding behind a row of headless farmers. At least, if their pitchforks come lose, I can use them as self defense weapons. 

Blackcrumpets, can you verify anything about the online sales? My store manager told me they would go live on Thursday before the party. Do you know if that's still on?


----------



## blackcrumpets

Spookywolf said:


> Hi guys, I was just about to upload the pics of the mansion and 08 bride/groom and I see they've already arrived. Coolness!
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is certainly a bummer. Those are all pieces I wanted this year! Makes my chances even more slim. I fear for the safety of some shoppers at the preview party. This might turn ugly. As for me, I'll be hiding behind a row of headless farmers. At least, if their pitchforks come lose, I can use them as self defense weapons.
> 
> Blackcrumpets, can you verify anything about the online sales? My store manager told me they would go live on Thursday before the party. Do you know if that's still on?


I haven't heard much about online sales. A couple weeks ago, I heard that they weren't going to put them up online until September, and if they do put them online before August 3rd, they will be limited quality. To be honest, our District Manager/Regional Manager never really tell us anything, so we usually end up learning about things from actual guests who post on facebook. 

I would think they are going to do like last year and put them up a few days early but who knows right now.

I too am afraid for some of the shoppers at the preview party. It's going to be crazy,


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> blackcrumpets said:
> 
> 
> 
> The headless farmers also have a problem with the fork they are carrying. Shotty gluing causes the fork to fall out of the boney hands, which can easily be fixed, but for the price they are selling them at...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most disappointing news of it all
Click to expand...

I know! Now he is FORKLESS! :GASPPPPP:


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf:As for me, I'll be hiding behind a row of headless farmers. At least, if their pitchforks come lose, I can use them as self defense weapons. . EXACTLY! Lmao


----------



## ninababy100109

blackcrumpets said:


> For those of you interested in the Hearse, be very careful looking at it before actually buying it, if you can get your hands on one. My store received four of them, and two of them were cracked on the bottom, and one of them had major mis-spellings, not to mention it's supposed to say "Rest N'", and then a peace sign underneath it but it looks more like a gun target. So our store will only have one to sell. Just be out on the look out, I also unboxed the kitty votive holder, and most of them were missing their nose and whiskers, and the trains, we got four of those and can only sell two because the lights weren't glued in properly so when lifted out of the box the lights fell into the train.
> 
> The headless farmers also have a problem with the fork they are carrying. Shotty gluing causes the fork to fall out of the boney hands, which can easily be fixed, but for the price they are selling them at...
> 
> I do say the best looking piece isn't even part of the Boney line, but the double tart burner with the tree. That thing is beautiful, and if you have a chance to get your hands on it, it's worth the price.


These types of problems have become fairly obvious since the popularity of the Boney Bunch line has increased. The company has obviously produced more and more supply to meet demand and - whether it's just a matter of money or time - the quality has suffered and is evidently continuing to suffer. I know I had to return both the horse-drawn hearse (broken reins) and sub (broken lights) for reasons that are certainly due to poor quality/craftsmanship. What gets me is we aren't talking about the Tickle Me Elmo or Cabbage Patch Kids alla early 80's. Tankee Candle should be able to meet their customers demand for this line without sacrificing quality to this extent. I mean if every store receives product like the ones blackcrumpets did - and I am sure this is not a delivery issue - then that is sad. I can understand a lemon or bad egg here and there, but that sounds terrible...


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Spookywolf:As for me, I'll be hiding behind a row of headless farmers. At least, if their pitchforks come lose, I can use them as self defense weapons. . EXACTLY! Lmao


I can beat people with the pitchforks if they come my way and try to take any of my headless farmers. Better yet, I can throw the pitchforks at that nice little employee who loves me soooooo much. If I'm lucky she will become "headless associate" and I can ship it to Yankee Candle headquarters and have them mold it in bacon wax for next years line.


----------



## Spookywolf

Disappointing news all around. I miss having the catalog full of Boneys and Halloween. The cover of the one the bride/groom pic came out of is labeled as "Fall 2013" so me thinks that's all folks. Add the news of limited supply, defective pieces, etc., it's a real "hard-candy" Boney year, this year. At this rate, I may not even walk out with the pumpkin plug in air freshener. You know, I just don't get it. I think YC wanted to really thumb their noses at the Ebayers by rereleasing the 08 bride and groom, but then they turn around and foul everything up by trying to open sales with low stock, which is just setting the Ebay sellers up for prime money making.


----------



## Boognish

witchyone said:


> Hi, everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I started my collection in 2010, although I first noticed the Boney Bunch in 2009 when I spotted the Farmer and Wife in a YC window. Farmer is my married name so I thought it would be a cute decoration. I didn't have time to stop that day and forgot about it. By the time I remembered, it was sold out! When the 2010 Farmer came out, I snatched it immediately and have been collecting Boneys ever since. Needless to say, I also own the Headless Farmer.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone knew if there was a wiki or a site out there that shows all of the Boney Bunch pieces released each year. I really want to go back and get some 2008 and 2009 pieces, but I can't seem to find a definitive guide anywhere. I've been looking on eBay, but some of the prices are just insane.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spookywolf:As for me, I'll be hiding behind a row of headless farmers. At least, if their pitchforks come lose, I can use them as self defense weapons. . EXACTLY! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I can beat people with the pitchforks if they come my way and try to take any of my headless farmers. Better yet, I can throw the pitchforks at that nice little employee who loves me soooooo much. If I'm lucky she will become "headless associate" and I can ship it to Yankee Candle headquarters and have them mold it in bacon wax for next years line.
Click to expand...

LMAO!Ahhh you're killing me!


----------



## Spookywolf

> Tankee Candle should be able to meet their customers demand for this line without sacrificing quality to this extent.


LOL! I'm not sure if this was meant to be or a typo, but I love it.  My girlfriend and I had our own spin on an "off brand" we called Yank-Me candles. It started after we went to the store one Christmas, and I smelled a candle (don't remember which scent) which smelled horrible. I said we could relabel that under the Yankme brand and call it Cat Box. We came up with a few others that I won't mention here.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Disappointing news all around. I miss having the catalog full of Boneys and Halloween. The cover of the one the bride/groom pic came out of is labeled as "Fall 2013" so me thinks that's all folks. Add the news of limited supply, defective pieces, etc., it's a real "hard-candy" Boney year, this year. At this rate, I may not even walk out with the pumpkin plug in air freshener. You know, I just don't get it. I think YC wanted to really thumb their noses at the Ebayers by rereleasing the 08 bride and groom, but then they turn around and foul everything up by trying to open sales with low stock, which is just setting the Ebay sellers up for prime money making.


i wonder if sales associates will say 'we don't have it here but you can order it online' and have us pay the shipping so YC doesn't have tol Just wonderin...


----------



## Boognish

Spookywolf said:


> LOL! I'm not sure if this was meant to be or a typo, but I love it.  My girlfriend and I had our own spin on an "off brand" we called Yank-Me candles. It started after we went to the store one Christmas, and I smelled a candle (don't remember which scent) which smelled horrible. I said we could relabel that under the Yankme brand and call it Cat Box. We came up with a few others that I won't mention here.











Cat Box


----------



## DarkSecret

Well here I am again, if I want information on the Boney Bunch this is where I go. It is a real shame Yankee Candle doesn't put the catalog out BEFORE the premiere, then we could all decide what pieces we all absolutely have to have. By the time the catalog comes out, everything is already gone. Ha! I am happy to see the 2008 Bride and Groom are going to be re-issued, I always wanted it but couldn't bring myself to pay $300. for it. Guess I'd better haunt the website this week. Does anyone out there have any idea when they will be up for sale on the website? I think last year it was like the day before, I think. I have been a fan of these guys since 2008, I bought the hearse that year and the guy laying in his coffin opening the lid, I guess he is a tealight burner. One thing experience has taught me is that if you see something you want, you had better buy it then and there, cause if you think you'll get it later it will probably be gone when you go back. I thank all of you for the information you provide concerning the boneys, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Disappointing news all around. I miss having the catalog full of Boneys and Halloween. The cover of the one the bride/groom pic came out of is labeled as "Fall 2013" so me thinks that's all folks. Add the news of limited supply, defective pieces, etc., it's a real "hard-candy" Boney year, this year. At this rate, I may not even walk out with the pumpkin plug in air freshener. You know, I just don't get it. I think YC wanted to really thumb their noses at the Ebayers by rereleasing the 08 bride and groom, but then they turn around and foul everything up by trying to open sales with low stock, which is just setting the Ebay sellers up for prime money making.


At least they are giving up headless farmers, you know they are doing something right.
Seriously though, their marketing this year has been questionable. I really think sales are down overall and they are taking it out on Halloween. I have no idea why there has not been an official announcement for the bride and groom 08 piece unless they are waiting to put it online in September. This "soft launch" has been nothing but a headache for a lot of people. I'm not going to stand in line that morning and settle for a piece that is cracked or chipped. I don't care if they use the excuse that every piece is unique. It's bad enough we have to exam every people to weed out the dark orange faces, or sloppy paint jobs, or even faceless boneys. (Hey the faceless boney is in fact a real thing lol) I will be examing every piece at checkout and if they aren't up to standards then I won't be getting them. I'm not a very picky person but I do expect to get decent quality for what I pay.


----------



## Guest

Spookywolf said:


> Disappointing news all around. I miss having the catalog full of Boneys and Halloween. The cover of the one the bride/groom pic came out of is labeled as "Fall 2013" so me thinks that's all folks. Add the news of limited supply, defective pieces, etc., it's a real "hard-candy" Boney year, this year. At this rate, I may not even walk out with the pumpkin plug in air freshener. You know, I just don't get it. I think YC wanted to really thumb their noses at the Ebayers by rereleasing the 08 bride and groom, but then they turn around and foul everything up by trying to open sales with low stock, which is just setting the Ebay sellers up for prime money making.



I agree! If I have to look at eleventy-billion 08 Brides and Grooms on ebay for eleventy-jillion dollars each I vow to take my entire collection outside and smash it with a hammer.

Except for the headless farmer. I will take his shovel out of his shoddily made hands and pierce my eyes out and never buy so much as a tart from YC the rest of my life!


----------



## grandma lise

This has been the most angst provoking years to date. Trying not to think about it too much. For me Saturday will be a "hope and go" day. I have no idea what to expect. I'm just glad we'll be able to order online the re-released Bride and Groom taper holder from 2008. It's one of my favorite pieces.

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Boognish said:


> View attachment 161010
> 
> 
> Cat Box


LOL! That might have been it, but I honestly don't remember...too long ago. Guess they can't win them all.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> This has been the most angst provoking years to date. Trying not to think about it too much. For me Saturday will be a "hope and go" day. I have no idea what to expect. I'm just glad we'll be able to order online the re-released Bride and Groom taper holder from 2008. It's one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> Lisa


I'll be going too, though with some trepidation. I hate chaos and stress, and I just know if those same "grabby" people show up that were there the last few years, I'll be doomed. I can always hope to win the tart burner, as it might be the only piece I get to take home. I'm still hopeful to score some online items beforehand, and can only hope if I'm lucky enough to get them, they won't be damaged. At least we're all prepared for the possible backlash by being on this thread. Some poor Boney fans are going to be in for a nasty surprise.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, it helps to remind myself that Yankee Candle consistently has quality control issues with this collection. It might be fine on Saturday. Plan B is to head home and order what's left online. Plan C is to put myself on the list for the September shipment. Hoping though that I can get all the pieces on Saturday. What I most enjoy is coming home to build displays with them.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Hoping to get everything I want Saturday. If not I will just have to come home and try to order online. For me that day is the official first day that I start to decorate.


----------



## Mae

I'm planning to order my must haves online, but still go the day of just to get a look at all the pieces. Hopefully Miss Sees All Grabs All won't be there, but I'm not holding my breath. Luckily there is a Dunkin Donut and a Starbucks not far so I'll go early and get breakfast.


----------



## Mae

Just found on eBay. Sheesh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item35c4ad8cf3


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> Just found on eBay. Sheesh
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item35c4ad8cf3


Yep, it's that time of year that the re-sellers unload their back stock in hopes to strike it rich., They know everyone is talking Boney Bunch and Yankee Candle Halloween and they want to cash in too. It's only going to get worse the next few weeks.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, it helps to remind myself that Yankee Candle consistently has quality control issues with this collection. It might be fine on Saturday. Plan B is to head home and order what's left online. Plan C is to put myself on the list for the September shipment. Hoping though that I can get all the pieces on Saturday. What I most enjoy is coming home to build displays with them.
> 
> Lisa


I can't wait to see your displays!!


----------



## Mae

For some reason I thought that was one of this year's pieces. Oops


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> For some reason I thought that was one of this year's pieces. Oops


 oh they will be up there in a week! Lol.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> oh they will be up there in a week! Lol.


You won't be able to miss them. Just type in RARE, HTF, VRTF, EHTF, HFB (headless, faceless, boney)


----------



## Halloeve55

Don't forget HHSY! (hasn't hit stores yet)


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Don't forget HHSY! (hasn't hit stores yet)


Also, if you find auctions offering free tea lights with them you know you hit a jackpot. Don't think twice to hit the buy it now button. You know those tea lights are soooooooo expensive.


----------



## Halloeve55

And if you buy now..they'll be melted in your box! A traveling tart warmer!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> And if you buy now..they'll be melted in your box! A traveling tart warmer!


Those ebay seller are so generous. If you lucky you maight get some decorated real spider webs on the box and even some dust bunnies you can decorate with come Easter time.


----------



## Halloeve55

Rare piece with deadly recluse! Don't worry,their bites are rare!


----------



## pinkie1205

My moms sub came with a piece broken off and glued back on. And hot glue everywhere. 

I don't know what to expect this year. The lady behind us will probably cut again and take everything.


----------



## myerman82

If she does tell her you will cut her head off.


----------



## Halloeve55

:in a old english tone:.."OFF WITH HER HEAD!"


----------



## pinkie1205

I will use tge stroller as a battering ram. I will tape headless farmers to the front of it so my precious stroller won't get hurt. Heath will probably think its funny.


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> If she does tell her you will cut her head off.


I think I'll try that with the Buy Everything Scalper from my store.


----------



## pinkie1205

The scent will probably be cat box

http://bit.ly/17abNw0


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> I think I'll try that with the Buy Everything Scalper from my store.


In my Adam Sandler/Rob Snider impression voice.."YOU CAN DO ITTTTT!"


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> I think I'll try that with the Buy Everything Scalper from my store.


All you do is offer to buy her a coffee. Then pour in some colon blow or whatever and let the magic take it's place. She will be too busy to even think Boney Bunch.


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> To Flock or not to Flock...that is my question.
> I'm about to commit an act of Boney sacrilege here, but I've been thinking about removing the flocking from an older Boney piece that I have in my collection. This was the 3 headed Incredible Mr. Bones plug in that lights up. My piece has flocking, but underneath that is the smooth glazed finish. I really prefer the glaze to the flocking on Boney pieces in general, but this piece seems to be shedding quite a bit of his flocking. Every time I get him out he gets black fuzz all over. My question to you guys is, should I, and would that really hurt the value? They sold this particular piece with and without flocking, I've seen it sold both ways, so I'm not sure it would really make a difference in the price. I'm not really interested in reselling anyway, but I wonder how hard that stuff would be to remove. Have any of you ever been tempted to de-flock a Boney? Okay, I'm ducking back quickly now, so as to avoid all the tomatoes and eggs that might be chucked in my direction. LOL!


Okay I know this is as tacky as flypaper to reply to your own post  but I sent this out during one of our moments of hoo-ha on this thread and it had to be shelved for the time. Since we're in a lull between Boney emergencies, I REALLY want your opinions on this guys. What do you think? Should I go for it?


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> All you do is offer to buy her a coffee. Then pour in some colon blow or whatever and let the magic take it's place. She will be too busy to even think Boney Bunch.


 what if she goes all over the boneys..yuk! instead of bobbing for apples its bobbing for shards!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> what if she goes all over the boneys..yuk! instead of bobbing for apples its bobbing for shards!


Well the ad did say free refreshments will be served. You were warned.


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> what if she goes all over the boneys..yuk! instead of bobbing for apples its bobbing for shards!


ugh!  That would take a whole case of cat box candles to cover up the smell!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Well the ad did say free refreshments will be served. You were warned.


more like sh.tments..just saying.

and yes,it would take a lot of candles to cover that up..excluding 2x4,bacon candle..mowed grass..


----------



## myerman82

Hershey Squarts


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Hershey Squarts


more like MorningBacon Tealights!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> more like MorningBacon Tealights!


Let's just hope Yankee candle doesn't take a sample and send it to their lab to create the next big fragrance.


----------



## Halloeve55

:shivers: i hope not! they need to come out with a 'EbayVultureRepellent'


----------



## SciKoDuo

eek i love these! i just moved to az and found out there's a yankee store close. i can't wait til new ones come out


----------



## myerman82

SciKoDuo said:


> eek i love these! i just moved to az and found out there's a yankee store close. i can't wait til new ones come out


Next week the madness begins, actually the pre-party is right here.


----------



## pinkie1205

Spookywolf said:


> Spookywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Flock or not to Flock...that is my question.
> I'm about to commit an act of Boney sacrilege here, but I've been thinking about removing the flocking from an older Boney piece that I have in my collection. This was the 3 headed Incredible Mr. Bones plug in that lights up. My piece has flocking, but underneath that is the smooth glazed finish. I really prefer the glaze to the flocking on Boney pieces in general, but this piece seems to be shedding quite a bit of his flocking. Every time I get him out he gets black fuzz all over. My question to you guys is, should I, and would that really hurt the value? They sold this particular piece with and without flocking, I've seen it sold both ways, so I'm not sure it would really make a difference in the price. I'm not really interested in reselling anyway, but I wonder how hard that stuff would be to remove. Have any of you ever been tempted to de-flock a Boney? Okay, I'm ducking back quickly now, so as to avoid all the tomatoes and eggs that might be chucked in my direction. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I know this is as tacky as flypaper to reply to your own post  but I sent this out during one of our moments of hoo-ha on this thread and it had to be shelved for the time. Since we're in a lull between Boney emergencies, I REALLY want your opinions on this guys. What do you think? Should I go for it?
Click to expand...

I say, if you have no plans onselling it, remove it.


----------



## pinkie1205

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if she goes all over the boneys..yuk! instead of bobbing for apples its bobbing for shards!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ad did say free refreshments will be served. You were warned.
Click to expand...

Maybe they'll serve baconnaise to go with the bacon candles??



Seriously though, I thought those candles were a total joke.


----------



## Guest

Spookywolf said:


> Okay I know this is as tacky as flypaper to reply to your own post  but I sent this out during one of our moments of hoo-ha on this thread and it had to be shelved for the time. Since we're in a lull between Boney emergencies, I REALLY want your opinions on this guys. What do you think? Should I go for it?


How would you remove the flocking? I say do what you want with your Boneys. I tried to wipe wax off one of my Bonesy and deflocked him a bit...


----------



## myerman82

Aren't they already half defrocked when you get them. That Yankee Candle company, always trying to help us out.


----------



## Guest

pinkie1205 said:


> Maybe they'll serve baconnaise to go with the bacon candles??
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I thought those candles were a total joke.


Yes they were.

I have a Pure Radiance YC that is called Emberlight. It has a bacony smell to it and when I went to YC to look at reviews, this is what someone wrote:

"Smells like Marilyn Monroe's Christmas tree.

The description says pine, balsam & charcoal but they prettied it up and made it dark red. Compared to other pine scents it's Snow White next to her step sisters. If you stay from evergreen scents because you think they're too masculine EMBERLIGHT is for you."

Well, ok then.


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> Yes they were.
> 
> I have a Pure Radiance YC that is called Emberlight. It has a bacony smell to it and when I went to YC to look at reviews, this is what someone wrote:
> 
> "Smells like Marilyn Monroe's Christmas tree.
> 
> The description says pine, balsam & charcoal but they prettied it up and made it dark red. Compared to other pine scents it's Snow White next to her step sisters. If you stay from evergreen scents because you think they're too masculine EMBERLIGHT is for you."
> 
> Well, ok then.


Ok, whoever wrote that review has been sipping the creepy juice. I don't even want to know how he got under her Christmas tree.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Ok, whoever wrote that review has been sipping the creepy juice. I don't even want to know how he got under her Christmas tree.


I want to know how she knows what Marilyn Monore's Christmas tree smelled like, also. WTH?


----------



## pinkie1205

hollow said:


> pinkie1205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll serve baconnaise to go with the bacon candles??
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I thought those candles were a total joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were.
> 
> I have a Pure Radiance YC that is called Emberlight. It has a bacony smell to it and when I went to YC to look at reviews, this is what someone wrote:
> 
> "Smells like Marilyn Monroe's Christmas tree.
> 
> The description says pine, balsam & charcoal but they prettied it up and made it dark red. Compared to other pine scents it's Snow White next to her step sisters. If you stay from evergreen scents because you think they're too masculine EMBERLIGHT is for you."
> 
> Well, ok then.
Click to expand...

No, I mean like April's fool joke, like they didn't exist.


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> I want to know how she knows what Marilyn Monore's Christmas tree smelled like, also. WTH?


Looks like someone left their bacon candle on a little too long. It's starts to play with your mind.


----------



## Halloeve55

weird.just plain weird..lol


----------



## Mae

I wonder what the hell they were thinking with a Bacon candle? My grandad used to be a butcher. Mom says the bacon candle reminds her of the butcher shop/smoking shed. Maybe I shouldn't be giving YC any ideas...


----------



## Halloeve55

same as spookywolf..i posted a question right before an explosion of post..i had a question about yankees jar wax melts for their electric warmers..can you also use regular tarts in them??i want to buy the pumpkin electric warmer but have tons of regular tarts??


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> same as spookywolf..i posted a question right before an explosion of post..i had a question about yankees jar wax melts for their electric warmers..can you also use regular tarts in them??i want to buy the pumpkin electric warmer but have tons of regular tarts??


Yankee Candle doesn't recommend it because it takes away from their sales  It's fine to do it.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Okay I know this is as tacky as flypaper to reply to your own post  but I sent this out during one of our moments of hoo-ha on this thread and it had to be shelved for the time. Since we're in a lull between Boney emergencies, I REALLY want your opinions on this guys. What do you think? Should I go for it?


It's a bit of work to remove it, but I've removed small areas with my finger nail as needed. A small 1/4" wooden dowel with the end flattened with sand paper might help, or perhaps one of those orange wood sticks used to push/remove cuticles... http://dx.com/p/nail-art-orange-woo...ampaign=1706&gclid=CNPw1cna07gCFe-DQgodGV4ATQ

Perhaps you could take before and after pictures for us!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> I wonder what the hell they were thinking with a Bacon candle? My grandad used to be a butcher. Mom says the bacon candle reminds her of the butcher shop/smoking shed. Maybe I shouldn't be giving YC any ideas...


maybe that person responsible for that scent was a little..well..cookoo.


----------



## Mae

Halloeve55 said:


> same as spookywolf..i posted a question right before an explosion of post..i had a question about yankees jar wax melts for their electric warmers..can you also use regular tarts in them??i want to buy the pumpkin electric warmer but have tons of regular tarts??


I asked that before I bought my mom a tart warmer for Mother's Day, they said that the jar melts and tarts are interchangeable. I think they are trying to go to the jar melts and get rid of the tarts.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle doesn't recommend it because it takes away from their sales  It's fine to do it.


thats what i figured.


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> Yankee Candle doesn't recommend it because it takes away from their sales  It's fine to do it.


Color me shocked!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> I asked that before I bought my mom a tart warmer for Mother's Day, they said that the jar melts and tarts are interchangeable. I think they are trying to go to the jar melts and get rid of the tarts.


 i hope not..they have more scents looks like for the tarts and they are cheaper!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> maybe that person responsible for that scent was a little..well..cookoo.


I think the memo was that the employees had to stand outside the store and start chasing everyone down sticking that scent up their nose saying "what's shaking, bacon"


----------



## Halloeve55

LOL! yes! and that crap isnt' shaking..nor *selling!*


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> I think the memo was that the employees had to stand outside the store and start chasing everyone down sticking that scent up their nose saying "what's shaking, bacon"


It smelled like jerky to me. I didn't even have to smell it. All they had to do was open it and gag city.


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> It smelled like jerky to me. I didn't even have to smell it. All they had to do was open in and gag city.


I had a joke for this but I aint going there LOL


----------



## grandma lise

I have the electric pumpkin tart warmer - (love it!) - and plan to get the new jack-o-lantern one this year - (I think both the pumpkin or jack-o-lantern will display nicely with the Black Cat tea light holder). I melt tarts in the pumpkin regularly, one at a time. A little gets on the rim of the lid, but it comes off easily, not a problem.

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> It smelled like jerky to me. I didn't even have to smell it. All they had to do was open in and gag city.


i could only imagine..i'm vegan so i'd hurl on the spot probably..lol. i'm glad i haven't been bombarded with a associate holding that jar..:shivers: give me the 2x4 or mowed grass anyday..really don't understand that smell.if you wanna smell it,cook it,for a few..not all day.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> I have the electric pumpkin tart warmer - (love it!) - and plan to get the new jack-o-lantern one this year - (I think both the pumpkin or jack-o-lantern will display nicely with the Black Cat tea light holder). I melt tarts in the pumpkin one regularly, one at a time. A little gets on the rim of the lid, but it comes off easily, not a problem.
> 
> Lisa


thanks for the info!


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> It's a bit of work to remove it, but I've removed small areas with my finger nail as needed. A small 1/4" wooden dowel with the end flattened with sand paper might help, or perhaps one of those orange wood sticks used to push/remove cuticles... http://dx.com/p/nail-art-orange-woo...ampaign=1706&gclid=CNPw1cna07gCFe-DQgodGV4ATQ
> 
> Perhaps you could take before and after pictures for us
> 
> Lisa


I've used regular tarts in all my electric tart warmers, the pumpkin included and they're fine. I used to have a heck of a time getting old tarts out, but someone on the FB page gave the best tip ever: rub an ice cube around the top of the hardened wax and along the edges until they start to turn kind of white and the whole wax disk will pop right out when you push down on one side.


----------



## Mae

After its cooked and eaten I don't really want to smell it. I would be afraid the dogs might try to eat the candle


----------



## Mae

My tart warmer bowl is not attached so I just stick in the freezer once its cooled. The disk falls out.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i could only imagine..i'm vegan so i'd hurl on the spot probably..lol. i'm glad i haven't been bombarded with a associate holding that jar..:shivers: give me the 2x4 or mowed grass anyday..really don't understand that smell.if you wanna smell it,cook it,for a few..not all day.


They will never chase you down with good scents. Remember what Yankee Candle said in a press release. "People were begging for the bacon candle" What people??? Maybe the people from the planet the employee lives on that works at my store.


----------



## Halloeve55

thanks everyone for the info..i'm glad i don't have to fork out extra money on extra 'special' wax cubes..lol


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> They will never chase you down with good scents. Remember what Yankee Candle said in a press release. "People were begging for the bacon candle" What people??? Maybe the people from the planet the employee lives on that works at my store.


begging for it to disappear...


----------



## Halloeve55

well,im going to bed! hope we all have dreams of the headless,faceless and now forkless farmer!


----------



## grandma lise

Can't remember if I posted this last year...










By the way, I cannot upload images using the "insert image" icon. Is it not working? I've never had a problem until the last week or so.

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> well,im going to bed! hope we all have dreams of the headless,faceless and now forkless farmer!


Don't forget "deflocked"...


----------



## sanura03

One tart just barely fits in the pumpkin electric warmer, and I have the red oven electric warmer from last year that overflows, and then I have the old brown crockpot one (which I see is no longer on the site  ) that I freaking love. I've successfully melted 1 1/2 tarts in that sucker. You can even fit two, but once they melt and pool together the edges cool down and harden. I'm pretty sure you could fit four tarts in the BB organ tart warmer lol.

And I was sooooo mad when I saw the jack-o-lantern electric warmer. I'd been wanting them to do a Halloween themed one forever and saw the pumpkin and figured that would be the closest I would get and picked it up two weeks ago. Now I really wish I had waited!


----------



## Halloeve55

Mine as well call it the 'disintegrating' piece


----------



## Halloeve55

I love my organ player tart warmer.its been on my kitchen table for 2 weeks now with my witches brew tart


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> One tart just barely fits in the pumpkin electric warmer, and I have the red oven electric warmer from last year that overflows, and then I have the old brown crockpot one (which I see is no longer on the site  ) that I freaking love. I've successfully melted 1 1/2 tarts in that sucker. You can even fit two, but once they melt and pool together the edges cool down and harden. I'm pretty sure you could fit four tarts in the BB organ tart warmer lol.
> 
> And I was sooooo mad when I saw the jack-o-lantern electric warmer. I'd been wanting them to do a Halloween themed one forever and saw the pumpkin and figured that would be the closest I would get and picked it up two weeks ago. Now I really wish I had waited!


Sanura03, I like both the new jack-o-lantern and the pumpkin...one for Halloween, the other for November. My orange wood stick suggestion was for removing flocking, not tarts...should have quoted what I was referring too! 

For removing tarts, I use the Diamond Elegance toothpicks, 250 count. They come come in a pretty clear plastic container....http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...uL1UcT3POatigLT-oHoAQ&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAQ&dur=797 They're rounded. One end is pointed, the other end is blunt. 

If I push firmly on the edge of the tart all the way down to the bottom of the reservoir, the tart pops right out. I keep them near my tart warmer for convenience.

Sorry to hear the red stove from last year overflows. I almost got that one too.

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> It's a bit of work to remove it, but I've removed small areas with my finger nail as needed. A small 1/4" wooden dowel with the end flattened with sand paper might help, or perhaps one of those orange wood sticks used to push/remove cuticles... http://dx.com/p/nail-art-orange-woo...ampaign=1706&gclid=CNPw1cna07gCFe-DQgodGV4ATQ
> 
> Perhaps you could take before and after pictures for us!
> Lisa


I will if I get up the nerve to actually do it. Right now he looks like he's wearing a really worn out flocked coat. (I bought this piece used, so he'd been treated badly by his former owners, poor guy.) I'm just afraid to start and then get stuck with half on half off. 

Thanks for the feedback guys. 'Preciate it!


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> same as spookywolf..i posted a question right before an explosion of post..i had a question about yankees jar wax melts for their electric warmers..can you also use regular tarts in them??i want to buy the pumpkin electric warmer but have tons of regular tarts??


Halloeve55, I think everybody pretty much answered this before I got back here, but I burn regular tarts in my electric warmer all the time. Just gotta watch the size of the melting dish. If it's too small, you might have to only melt half a tart at a time. I mix quarter pieces of different scents together and that can be cool (and I did this well before they came out with "mixology") One of my favorites is apple and caramel. Yum!


----------



## Halloeve55

I mixed the Christmas scents a lot.had a lot to work with..my husband,too sweet,bought a crap load of tealights for me for christmas and made a pyramid with them..and managed to wrap it..but I smelt it and knew they were candles..it was strong!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm making my list and checking it twice. Need help from anyone that has access to the price list...how much are the black cat jar shade and clinger going for? I'm guessing at 18.99 for the shade, but since they've jacked the prices on everything this year, I have no idea on the clinger. I'm trying to find small (as in cheap) items to help round out my orders to $45. I've got tarts and votives coming out the whazoo, and more on the way with these upcoming orders. Need something else cheap!


----------



## Ruballo12

Is there gonna be a coupon for 20 off 45 dollars for this weekend during the preview party??


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> I'm making my list and checking it twice. Need help from anyone that has access to the price list...how much are the black cat jar shade and clinger going for? I'm guessing at 18.99 for the shade, but since they've jacked the prices on everything this year, I have no idea on the clinger. I'm trying to find small (as in cheap) items to help round out my orders to $45. I've got tarts and votives coming out the whazoo, and more on the way with these upcoming orders. Need something else cheap!


spooky wolf!how could you do this to me! I forgot the black cat items! :GASP: :aggressively adding to my list with a black pen: my budget has just been run over!


----------



## Lucy08

Halloeve55 said:


> same as spookywolf..i posted a question right before an explosion of post..i had a question about yankees jar wax melts for their electric warmers..can you also use regular tarts in them??i want to buy the pumpkin electric warmer but have tons of regular tarts??


This may have been answered already, I use regular tarts in my electric warmer. My store said it was perfectly fine!


----------



## Halloeve55

I'm glad they can be!


----------



## grandma lise

Ruballo12 said:


> Is there gonna be a coupon for 20 off 45 dollars for this weekend during the preview party??


Yes, there is a $20 off $45 in-store Halloween Preview Party flier coupon (HBB13, exp. 9/2) and the emailed coupon (SUMMER17, exp. 8/4). If you do a search on posts by "Kitty", you will find that she posted a link to the emailed coupon a couple of weeks ago.

Lisa


----------



## milosalem00

I forgot to say in my other posts. All of the halloween candles stunk or had no smell at all . I was totally disappointed, it was witches brew ( didnt smell like other years to me maybe it needs lit) candy corn which smelt like NOTHING, and something else i dont remember


----------



## Guest

milosalem00 said:


> I forgot to say in my other posts. All of the halloween candles stunk or had no smell at all . I was totally disappointed, it was witches brew ( didnt smell like other years to me maybe it needs lit) candy corn which smelt like NOTHING, and something else i dont remember


That is depressing. I was on the YC fb page this am and people were complaining that the last tart orders they placed during the SAS were scentless as well, like they were old! No bueno YC!


----------



## Halloeve55

milosalem00 said:


> I forgot to say in my other posts. All of the halloween candles stunk or had no smell at all . I was totally disappointed, it was witches brew ( didnt smell like other years to me maybe it needs lit) candy corn which smelt like NOTHING, and something else i dont remember


OMG! Witches brew is my all year round scent! If this is true everywhere,well **** YC! This year is not off to a good start! I'm gonna have to send the faceless,headless,forkless farmer to have a talk with some high peeps! Do my dirty work farmer! OFF WITH THEIR HEADS! Ps.ive never 'smelt' anything from the candy corn.burned the tart and took it out after a while.smelt nothing.


----------



## Lucy08

New pictures up,on Boeny Bunch Love. cat, dog, train, and prom couple. We're cat people but the cat is blah. Especially for the price. The prom king/queen have odd flat faces, not crazy over it. I guess the Bly piece I am getting this year is Frank and his bride!


----------



## Lucy08

Lucy08 said:


> New pictures up,on Boeny Bunch Love. cat, dog, train, and prom couple. We're cat people but the cat is blah. Especially for the price. The prom king/queen have odd flat faces, not crazy over it. I guess the Bly piece I am getting this year is Frank and his bride!


And now they're gone.....


----------



## Halloeve55

Lucy08 said:


> New pictures up,on Boeny Bunch Love. cat, dog, train, and prom couple. We're cat people but the cat is blah. Especially for the price. The prom king/queen have odd flat faces, not crazy over it. I guess the Bly piece I am getting this year is Frank and his bride!


I don't see them.hmm.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lucy08 said:


> New pictures up,on Boeny Bunch Love. cat, dog, train, and prom couple. We're cat people but the cat is blah. Especially for the price. The prom king/queen have odd flat faces, not crazy over it. I guess the Bly piece I am getting this year is Frank and his bride!


Dang I missed it:-(


----------



## myerman82

pictures removed


----------



## myerman82

I only saw the prom couple from the back side but I must say that it looks like she has a bit to much to drink and is about to fall over while he is holding her up.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> These were the pics I'm posting from your Facebook.


Thanks!! Gotta be quick to see pics around here lately lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Thanks myerman! You saved the day! Haha.i see now about the flat faces but maybe cause they haven't hit boney puberty since they are in high school?hehe.ah the train! Hope I get one that is in good shape!


----------



## myerman82

If anyone knows how to remove pictures please pm me or let me know here please. Thank you


----------



## Halloeve55

hit or click(depending if you are on the app or website)on your post on the thread and hit the edit button on the bottom and backspace the images..hope this helps


----------



## myerman82

Thank you halloeve55


----------



## Halloeve55

No problem.farmers help out other farmers


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> No problem.farmers help out other farmers


Especially headless, faceless farmers.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

*sigh* i was going to drool over the pics...bummer.


----------



## sanura03

Just curious, are you guys getting in trouble for posting the pics or are you just taking them down preemptively so you don't? Seems like we had pictures beforehand with no fuss previous years but I guess those were mostly catalog scans, which they didn't give us the chance for this year


----------



## Lucy08

Google "Boney Bunch 2013" then hit images then scroll thru. Looks,one,they were orignally posted on so e sort of B&BW fan page.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> If anyone knows how to remove pictures please pm me or let me know here please. Thank you


Are people being forced to take down leaked pics? It seems like a number of images have been removed from the BoneyBunchLove FB page lately. I'm excited that Yankee Candle is trying hard to keep this under wraps. It makes me feel like they really want to surprise us on Saturday (even tho we've got a decent look at pretty much everything so far), which means they are at least putting in an honest effort for the launch. For a while, I was wondering if they were putting in any effort at all. I just hope it's all worth it come Saturday. 

PS. Saw the headless farmer on eBay for like 28 shipped - face and fork included. Go, go, go! No free tea light tho...awwww shucks!


----------



## Boognish




----------



## Kitty

Train lights up, batteries not included. Don't size or how many batteries it takes.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Lucy08 said:


> Google "Boney Bunch 2013" then hit images then scroll thru. Looks,one,they were orignally posted on so e sort of B&BW fan page.


lol...even grandma lise's boney dioramas come up on thaat search


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Are people being forced to take down leaked pics? It seems like a number of images have been removed from the BoneyBunchLove FB page lately. I'm excited that Yankee Candle is trying hard to keep this under wraps. It makes me feel like they really want to surprise us on Saturday (even tho we've got a decent look at pretty much everything so far), which means they are at least putting in an honest effort for the launch. For a while, I was wondering if they were putting in any effort at all. I just hope it's all worth it come Saturday.
> 
> PS. Saw the headless farmer on eBay for like 28 shipped - face and fork included. Go, go, go! No free tea light tho...awwww shucks!


NO free tea light, no sale. I expect all the holidays included in this purchase then. Styrofoam for snow, real spider webs for Halloween, dust bunnies for Easter, and packed with love for Valentines day.


----------



## Halloeve55

in the words of the mortal bus boy from hocus pocus.."Party poop'a!" i'm tired of these pics disppearing..maybe they don't want us to see the flaws everyone is finding..hehe


----------



## Halloeve55

on the flipside...i really wanted the prom queen and king but after seeing it in color..its not ooooo..i dunno.might have to see this is in person.of course im getting the train.cats,no my thing unless they are black.i actually like the doghouse now.never paid attention to it but its cute.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> on the flipside...i really wanted the prom queen and king but after seeing it in color..its not ooooo..i dunno.might have to see this is in person.of course im getting the train.cats,no my thing unless they are black.i actually like the doghouse now.never paid attention to it but its cute.


I do remember the prom girls dress being almost like a red or maybe a very dark orange. I only saw from a distance but it was not a light orange.


----------



## Halloeve55

i think it looks funny with two tealight spots..should have done one right in front of them..just my opinion..farmer? what do you think?


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i think it looks funny with two tealight spots..should have done one right in front of them..just my opinion..farmer? what do you think?


I does look a lot like the chapel that was released a few years ago. I didn't really like that piece as it was and I think this was done this way to up the price on it.


----------



## Halloeve55

probably.anything to add some bucks! lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

what does THIS mean? i went to YC.com and searched for "Halloween" and nothing came up---the preview party flyer is gone. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> I does look a lot like the chapel that was released a few years ago. I didn't really like that piece as it was and I think this was done this way to up the price on it.


I love the chapel tea light holder from a couple of years ago. I only bought a few pieces that year ( 2011) and once I saw the chapel in person it was a must have. Having said that, the prom couple do seem similar and yet I don't like this one that much. Probably will pass on it.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I noticed that too, that the Boney party flyer no longer shows up when you search boney bunch on YC's site. I don't understand them at all. I don't get what's going on here either, with all the stuff about pics being posted, taken down, posted, taken down. I haven't been on much so I feel like I'm far out of the loop. Is YC seriously watching this and coming after people? Confused.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I noticed that too, that the Boney party flyer no longer shows up when you search boney bunch on YC's site. I don't understand them at all. I don't get what's going on here either, with all the stuff about pics being posted, taken down, posted, taken down. I haven't been on much so I feel like I'm far out of the loop. Is YC seriously watching this and coming after people? Confused.


 well, that's their own site so I doubt they 'went after' that....interesting.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I do remember the prom girls dress being almost like a red or maybe a very dark orange. I only saw from a distance but it was not a light orange.


It would've been really REALLY cool if they had done a red dress on the prom queen. It would've been even cooler if they'd done like a white dress with drips and drabs of red - a throwback of sorts to classic horror movie CARRIE. Now that would've been awesome and edgy. But of course, YC has to be cutesy and give her an orange dress so they look like King Candy and Queen Corn the perfect cutesy couple of Halloween High. C'mon Yankee, give us some edge. We can take it. The world is ready. No one will get hurt....That said, I will easily be dishing out the 25 for this piece. Hi my name is Nina and I'm a hypocrite...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> It would've been really REALLY cool if they had done a red dress on the prom queen. It would've been even cooler if they'd done like a white dress with drips and drabs of red - a throwback of sorts to classic horror movie CARRIE. Now that would've been awesome and edgy. But of course, YC has to be cutesy and give her an orange dress so they look like King Candy and Queen Corn the perfect cutesy couple of Halloween High. C'mon Yankee, give us some edge. We can take it. The world is ready. No one will get hurt....That said, I will easily be dishing out the 25 for this piece. Hi my name is Nina and I'm a hypocrite...


you could always get two and give one an artistic makeover.


----------



## Halloeve55

Maybe it's run by the faceless headless boney who doesn't realize what he's doing..this year is stressful.about to take my mula to michaels and start collecting the spooky Lemax and check out Yankee in late oct to see what's left on purpose just to see what's on clearance!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to M's today and really liked the Spooky Town stuff for this year. the bonus on it over BB is that each piece is smaller and you coulld have a whole cohesive town scene....Tannagasch would love the clown carnival i think.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, that's their own site so I doubt they 'went after' that....interesting.


Went after pictures being posted on this site. And other sites not their own. Obv I know they didn't go after their own site... Lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Went after pictures being posted on this site. And other sites not their own. Obv I know they didn't go after their own site... Lol


 yeah, i get that but i am very curious as to why the Preview Party Flyer has been taken down several days before the event. This BB year just gets curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## myerman82

Maybe the headless faceless boney is keeping everything under wraps. Weird on the preview party ad. Maybe it's been cancelled.


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks Lucy08 for the backdoor pass to the pics. I really had to see them before the party so I have time to think about it. I noticed the "flat" faces on the prom couple, but I wonder if it was just the angle the pic was taken from. The train angle looked at bit wonky too, so I'm blaming that on bad photography...but I'm not complaining. Any pic is better than none at all, at this point, and I'm just relieved to get to see something! I know YC thinks they're building suspense by without holding any info on this year's release, but it's actually having the opposite effect on me. I'm just getting frustrated and losing enthusiasm. On a lighter note..I noticed Kitty has a new face and I like the grin on the pumpkin on that piece. Is it my imagination or does Bonesy have vampire teeth this year? Maybe I didn't notice before because he had a leg in his mouth!


----------



## Halloeve55

Wouldn't surprise me if they cancelled the party.things are so haywire.but hope not! They need to replace their advertisement/event coordinator(s).this year is a mess so far.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they cancelled the party.things are so haywire.but hope not! They need to replace their advertisement/event coordinator(s).this year is a mess so far.


Yep, and we all thought last year was a mess. I still have no clue way they made the pumpkin so much taller than the call. Again, it think it was a way to drive up the price of the piece. It's a lot harder to get a tea-light to light and show through. I almost find myself stuffing the inside with some tissues or something just to get the fake tea-light to sit tall enough to actually show it's lit.


----------



## grandma lise

All I want for Halloween next year is to see pictures of the collections in creative displays two weeks before the release date so I can get excited and look forward to the party. And I don't care if the release date is August or September, just pick one let us know...

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Yep, and we all thought last year was a mess. I still have no clue way they made the pumpkin so much taller than the call. Again, it think it was a way to drive up the price of the piece. It's a lot harder to get a tea-light to light and show through. I almost find myself stuffing the inside with some tissues or something just to get the fake tea-light to sit tall enough to actually show it's lit.


meyerman, what if you took the empty cup from a burned out tea light and turned it upside down and put your flameless tealight on it like a pedestal?


----------



## Spookywolf

Can anybody make out what is says on the tombstones next to the prom couple?


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Can anybody make out what is says on the tombstones next to the prom couple?


I'm curious about that too!

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Can anybody make out what is says on the tombstones next to the prom couple?


i think hers says 'boney high prom' and then something else and 'prom queen' and his says 'prom king'.


----------



## Dante

Hey everyone. Looooong time lurker, first time poster. I believe the one grave says: Boney High Prom "Highway to Hell" I would be surprised if yankee kept "hell" on the stone but I like the reference to the song as tied to a prom theme.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Spookywolf said:


> Can anybody make out what is says on the tombstones next to the prom couple?


That is some sloppy artwork for sure LOL  ... but if I was to hazard a guess I would say: the obvious is: prom queen and prom king ( but that's not what everyone is wondering about LO L). And on the larger of the tombstones: Boney High Prom . And below that my best guess is "stairway to hell". But who knows


----------



## Countess Dracula

Dante said:


> Hey everyone. Looooong time lurker, first time poster. I believe the one grave says: Boney High Prom "Highway to Hell" I would be surprised if yankee kept "hell" on the stone but I like the reference to the song as tied to a prom theme.


highway makes a lot of sense as well, awesome guess !!! ... I guess we will just have to wait and see


----------



## pinkie1205

Boognish said:


> View attachment 161160
> View attachment 161161
> View attachment 161162
> View attachment 161163


Up on the hill, down by the river 
By the ocean, across the field 
By the word of the boognish 
I said, Lordy lordy lord, I'm comin' home


----------



## 2013RB

So a few posts back, some stores are allowing customer early access to the collection. Its all on a district to district basis and has to be approved. (Some stores will plainly say NO. Just a bit of bad luck I'm afraid.  ) Our district is allowing this, what they do is come Sat. morning (Aug. 3) Yankee Candle stores will have early access to the website and they can order things for customers who have given permission. 
Kinda a bummer people are spoiling the surprise for others by posting pictures. 

My advice is to come bright and early for the party, pick out things you want (buy them immediately, we cant put the Boney Bunch on hold) and if they're sold out I'm sure they'd be more than happy to find it online for you. (Some items are in-store only and online-only. 

Hope that was in anyway helpful... 
None-the-less the collection is absolutely adorable this year. I'll be buying multiple trains most likely. I hope to find a 2012 Sub I missed out last year!


----------



## pinkie1205

I like the prom couple. Maybe because I like you can burn a tea light on each side. Prob not an excuse to buy them 

Is there a complete price list? I need a game plan. I'm on a STRICT budget as in I need to figure it out down to the penny.


----------



## Spookywolf

Dante said:


> Hey everyone.  Looooong time lurker, first time poster. I believe the one grave says: Boney High Prom "Highway to Hell" I would be surprised if yankee kept "hell" on the stone but I like the reference to the song as tied to a prom theme.


Welcome to the thread Dante. Highway to hell would be a very clever prom theme for Boney teenagers, LOL!


----------



## sanura03

2013RB said:


> So a few posts back, some stores are allowing customer early access to the collection. Its all on a district to district basis and has to be approved. (Some stores will plainly say NO. Just a bit of bad luck I'm afraid.  ) Our district is allowing this, what they do is come Sat. morning (Aug. 3) Yankee Candle stores will have early access to the website and they can order things for customers who have given permission.
> Kinda a bummer people are spoiling the surprise for others by posting pictures.
> 
> My advice is to come bright and early for the party, pick out things you want (buy them immediately, we cant put the Boney Bunch on hold) and if they're sold out I'm sure they'd be more than happy to find it online for you. (Some items are in-store only and online-only.
> 
> Hope that was in anyway helpful...
> None-the-less the collection is absolutely adorable this year. I'll be buying multiple trains most likely. I hope to find a 2012 Sub I missed out last year!


I don't feel surprises have been spoiled. If someone wanted to be surprised at what they look like then they'll probably not be trolling the internet for pictures of them. I like to know what they look like ahead of time so I can plan things out. I don't love them any less when I do finally see them in person. It's even better when YC releases teaser pictures of them, this allows them to put them in their best light. Now we just have hastily snapped cell pics that don't do the pieces any favors. I think YC really dropped the ball this year.


----------



## 2013RB

sanura03 said:


> I don't feel surprises have been spoiled. If someone wanted to be surprised at what they look like then they'll probably not be trolling the internet for pictures of them. I like to know what they look like ahead of time so I can plan things out. I don't love them any less when I do finally see them in person. It's even better when YC releases teaser pictures of them, this allows them to put them in their best light. Now we just have hastily snapped cell pics that don't do the pieces any favors. I think YC really dropped the ball this year.



To an extent I agree with you. However the big items such as the train wasn't suppose to be a teaser. That by far, (imo) is the best item in the collection. If they had posted the other pictures of the mass other items we received that would be another thing. I don't know, for me I still want people to be really surprised when they walk in. I hope few people in my area have seen them, but again I know some people will fall in love with them as soon as they see the pieces.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Dante said:


> Hey everyone. Looooong time lurker, first time poster. I believe the one grave says: Boney High Prom "Highway to Hell" I would be surprised if yankee kept "hell" on the stone but I like the reference to the song as tied to a prom theme.


i'm pretty sure you are right. I could make out the 'hell' but thought..."nAh, that can't be right". 

i also don't think any surprises have been ruined. not seeing pics is making me crazy!


----------



## myerman82

I wonder how they decide who to give this permission too. I have heard that I always buy the most Boney Bunches from my store come preview party so wouldn't they grant someone like me permission? That doesn't make sense at all really. Maybe they call people on their RSVP list and give them access. Well, good for them, less people in line with me that morning. Just don't have them buy any of the store stock and leave it for us. By the way, even if they did grant me access I would decline. I want to pick my pieces and bring them home the same day. However, this year has been such a mess I may just order online if they make it available early and screw the store.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

2013RB said:


> To an extent I agree with you. However the big items such as the train wasn't suppose to be a teaser. That by far, (imo) is the best item in the collection. If they had posted the other pictures of the mass other items we received that would be another thing. I don't know, for me I still want people to be really surprised when they walk in. I hope few people in my area have seen them, but again I know some people will fall in love with them as soon as they see the pieces.


not eveyrone CAN 'walk in' . believe it or not, there's not a yankee candle on every street corner and there sure ain't one in Beaver Dam, KY. And some of us are in healthcare and have to work on saturdays, some have children to take to little league games, some of us will be away on weekends with our family and, much as I love the BB, i wouldn't choose the chance to 'walk in' and fight over a piece of ceramic over spending time with my family. yeah, i'm weird that way.

i understand you wanting to drum up business for your store but some of us would rather take a stick in the eye than fight a crazy crowd in the mall...me being one of those.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I wonder how they decide who to give this permission too. I have heard that I always buy the most Boney Bunches from my store come preview party so wouldn't they grant someone like me permission? That doesn't make sense at all really. Maybe they call people on their RSVP list and give them access. Well, good for them, less people in line with me that morning. Just don't have them buy any of the store stock and leave it for us. By the way, even if they did grant me access I would decline. I want to pick my pieces and bring them home the same day. However, this year has been such a mess I may just order online if they make it available early and screw the store.


yeah, this certainly smacks of favoritism at best and elitism at worst. I spend plenty of money at YC and I don't receive any special treatment; i think everyone should have the same opportunity to buy.


----------



## grandma lise

I can't think of a time when I haven't collected something. In my experience, collectors prefer to know ahead of time what will be offered. I'm certain there are a few customers who prefer to be surprised, but I think they're in the minority.

Lisa


----------



## 2013RB

wickedwillingwench said:


> not eveyrone CAN 'walk in' . believe it or not, there's not a yankee candle on every street corner and there sure ain't one in Beaver Dam, KY. And some of us are in healthcare and have to work on saturdays, some have children to take to little league games, some of us will be away on weekends with our family and, much as I love the BB, i wouldn't choose the chance to 'walk in' and fight over a piece of ceramic over spending time with my family. yeah, i'm weird that way.
> 
> i understand you wanting to drum up business for your store but some of us would rather take a stick in the eye than fight a crazy crowd in the mall...me being one of those.



By no means did I have the intention of being disrespectful. Nor my feelings just for the sake of 'drumming up business', nor slamming people who posted pictures. Like I said I agreed with the previous poster. I get excited when I see other people who are passionate about this collection like I am. 
It was more of, I'm just excited. Not me saying"people who research the BB and don't come in the stores are lazy party poopers." If it came across that way.


----------



## myerman82

2013RB said:


> By no means did I have the intention of being disrespectful. Nor my feelings just for the sake of 'drumming up business', nor slamming people who posted pictures. Like I said I agreed with the previous poster. I get excited when I see other people who are passionate about this collection like I am.
> It was more of, I'm just excited. Not me saying"people who research the BB and don't come in the stores are lazy party poopers." If it came across that way.


I'm not trying to sound mean or come of rude but I do have a question. Why are some people the "elite" and get to preview these early and someone like me or other posters here can't even get a glimpse of them and get the stock room door shut on them. I think that is disrespectful to us die hard fans. I mean it's one thing to keep things under wrap but it's another to give some people access to see the line early. I just don't understand so some light needs to be shed on this. Just want to say now, I am not disrespecting anyone here who has seen the collection and got early access to ordering. I am very happy for you but there are a lot here I know who would like to be invited to at least see them if they are giving out previews and letting people decide if they want to buy now or wait.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm okay with Yankee Candle stores are pre-selling to preferred customers so long as they're not selling the store's inventory. As far as I'm concerned that leaves more for ME the morning of the party! 

I hand pick what I buy too. Always have. Quality is important to me. This year's collection is almost $300 and that's just the new Boney Bunch pieces. I want that electric jack-o-lantern tart burner too. It's a big chunk of change that we drop in your stores.

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> I can't think of a time when I haven't collected something. In my experience, collectors prefer to know ahead of time what will be offered. I'm certain there are a few customers who prefer to be surprised, but I think they're in the minority.
> 
> Lisa


I am like this as well. I have been collecting since I was little and I usually love a sneak peek. It helps me decide what I can get on the budget I have set for myself. But I also like to be surprised as well. Often I see a piece online that doesn't catch my eye as anything special but when I see it in the store I am blown away and it becomes a must have. The flying witch from last year is a perfect example. I am surprised that wasn't more popular. I know at my store they had several left over throughout the summer/early fall. They did sell eventually. Another piece I was not sure about was the Chapel couple from 2011. When I saw that in the store I absolutely loved it; had to have it. It looked so stunning in my bb display at home; it became a centerpiece. I'm funny though, I think I tend to love the pieces others may not be so crazy about


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> I'm okay with Yankee Candle stores are pre-selling to preferred customers so long as they're not selling the store's inventory. As far as I'm concerned that leaves more for ME the morning of the party!
> 
> I hand pick what I buy too. Always have. Quality is important to me. This year's collection is almost $300 and that's just the new Boney Bunch pieces. I want that electric jack-o-lantern tart burner too.
> 
> Lisa


That's just it though, they better leave the store stock for us. What's to say them come early while we wait in line and decide "I don't want to order online, I will be first in line anyway so I will wait until the store opens" Are they allowed ahead of us in line then? I think it should be, order online or get to the end of the line when the store opens. You know there are going to people that morning who with think "I can just be first now and get my boney bunches when the store opens"


----------



## sanura03

Trying to make my list now. Does anyone know the prices for the electric JOL tart warmer or the moving haunted house thingie (the one with the bats spinning) the prices were cut off on those pictures =/ thanks guys!


----------



## HauntedDiva

grandma lise said:


> I'm okay with Yankee Candle stores are pre-selling to preferred customers so long as they're not selling the store's inventory. As far as I'm concerned that leaves more for ME the morning of the party!
> 
> I hand pick what I buy too. Always have. Quality is important to me. This year's collection is almost $300 and that's just the new Boney Bunch pieces. I want that electric jack-o-lantern tart burner too. It's a big chunk of change that we drop in your stores.
> 
> Lisa


I'm a hands on buyer myself. The glazing is always slightly varied and I like to see what I am getting so as to pick "the best ones" to my eyes.


----------



## 2013RB

myerman82 said:


> I'm not trying to sound mean or come of rude but I do have a question. Why are some people the "elite" and get to preview these early and someone like me or other posters here can't even get a glimpse of them and get the stock room door shut on them. I think that is disrespectful to us die hard fans. I mean it's one thing to keep things under wrap but it's another to give some people access to see the line early. I just don't understand so some light needs to be shed on this. Just want to say now, I am not disrespecting anyone here who has seen the collection and got early access to ordering. I am very happy for you but there are a lot here I know who would like to be invited to at least see them if they are giving out previews and letting people decide if they want to buy now or wait.



TBH, and I cant speak for the company so don't take my word as absolute. But the way it was explained to me is that NO STORE should be even showing customers ANYTHING. In our news letters everything is suppose to be kept hush hush. Like I said previously, some districts are ... well to put in plainly breaking the expectations of this launch. The locations around your store must not be one of those regions. Which honestly I am disappointed. I am sorry you feel like it is an elitist thing, I really am. It really isn't like that, (at least to my knowledge)
The way we do it is if you are on the 'preferred guest' list you will gain early access. (If your store was doing it right, they would be asking everyone to get on the preferred guest list as they should be. Because the stores get information before some of the email blasts go out.) However, again it does single out the people who don't go in stores. So to that I don't have an answer  

Again I'm not speaking for the company, just hope I helped


----------



## myerman82

2013RB said:


> TBH, and I cant speak for the company so don't take my word as absolute. But the way it was explained to me is that NO STORE should be even showing customers ANYTHING. In our news letters everything is suppose to be kept hush hush. Like I said previously, some districts are ... well to put in plainly breaking the expectations of this launch. The locations around your store must not be one of those regions. Which honestly I am disappointed. I am sorry you feel like it is an elitist thing, I really am. It really isn't like that, (at least to my knowledge)
> The way we do it is if you are on the 'preferred guest' list you will gain early access. (If your store was doing it right, they would be asking everyone to get on the preferred guest list as they should be. Because the stores get information before some of the email blasts go out.) However, again it does single out the people who don't go in stores. So to that I don't have an answer
> 
> Again I'm not speaking for the company, just hope I helped


That does help and thank you for shedding light on this. What is this preferred guest list? Why didn't they take my information down. Is it because they already know me and know that I will be there. Well, guess what, random people who just walk in and are asked for their information get the access. You see how this may become unfair. I'm fine waiting and I prefer to wait but trying to shed light for everyone else who feels the same way. I just hope those who do get to order early leave us the store stock.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HauntedDiva said:


> I'm a hands on buyer myself. The glazing is always slightly varied and I like to see what I am getting so as to pick "the best ones" to my eyes.


i certainly understand that and agree it's the best way but sometimes ya just can't change your life around to Boney Shop. For me this year, I'll be in upstate NY with my dh and ds enjoying a weekend of cull-chah--musical theater, opera. That sorta stuff. Oh, I did try to find a YC shop that I could drive to Sat morning...I would have done it. But apparently, folks in Amsterdam NY don't need Boney Bunches!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82, the only thing that bothers me about this is that customers who preview the collection then decide to NOT pre-order online through the store definitely have an unfair advantage over us the morning of the party. That disturbs me. I think the problem with Yankee Candle is that they don't "get" collectors.

Lisa


----------



## 2013RB

myerman82 said:


> That does help and thank you for shedding light on this. What is this preferred guest list? Why didn't they take my information down. Is it because they already know me and know that I will be there. Well, guess what, random people who just walk in and are asked for their information get the access. You see how this may become unfair. I'm fine waiting and I prefer to wait but trying to shed light for everyone else who feels the same way. I just hope those who do get to order early leave us the store stock.


The good news is the people with the early access are strictly ordering from online. If the store is doing it 'correctly' (I am saying that ironically) No one should be getting any of the stores inventory. As in none of the stores inventory should be sold, at all, until 10am that morning. Not to employees, preferred guests anyone.

Also the preferred guest list is something anyone can sign up for. There should be a clipboard at the registers that you can jot down your information. If the store doesn't have it out and readily available, ask about it. It is open to everyone, and it is also meant to be a 'if a discontinued scent is not currently available in the store, put down your information so that if/when it does come in we can contact you.' The staff are the only people who view this information. Its not just for special offers, just a service to anyone who wants to be involved in it.


----------



## sanura03

And does anyone know how the flagship store usually handles coupons? They might be super strict since the CEO will be there for their stupid 'fan appreciation' hoopla


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03, stores vary with coupon policies. What I do each year is talk with the store manager ahead of time to ask what the policy is for the party. Now that we're five days out, I suggest you call the flagship store and ask to speak to someone "in the know".

May they take all the coupons you have... 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Trying to make my list now. Does anyone know the prices for the electric JOL tart warmer or the moving haunted house thingie (the one with the bats spinning) the prices were cut off on those pictures =/ thanks guys!


The other electric tart warmers for fall range in price from $21.99 to $24.99. I'm trying to remember how much the piece with the spinning bats cost last year. Does anyone have a 2012 catalog handy that could check?

Lisa


----------



## boneybunchlover

Does anyone happen to know the magic words to look up on Yankee candle sight to see the Boney Bunch? I was able to access the Halloween invitation last night. I went up on The Yankee site again and cannot pull anything up by typing in boney bunch. Help???


----------



## grandma lise

Yankee Candle removed it from their website, but here's a link to it...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/landing_pages/halloween/LandingPg_BoneyBunch_730x1245_2013b.jpg

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I have to stop at Spencer Gifts tomorrow to get my step son a birthday gift. I am going to casually walk into Yankee Candle again because they are right next door to Spencer gift. I want to see if they say anything about this early access. I'm just curious to see what my store is doing that morning.


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> sanura03, stores vary with coupon policies. What I do each year is talk with the store manager ahead of time to ask what the policy is for the party. Now that we're five days out, I suggest you call the flagship store and ask to speak to someone "in the know".
> 
> May they take all the coupons you have...
> 
> Lisa


Thanks =) I think what I might do to be on the safe side is do 2 orders online that pass the $45 mark and then split the rest of it in half at the store so my husband can use one and I can use one.
Even on my greatly reduced budget (curse our new mortgage! lol) I think I'll be able to get all the new Bonies and the two rereleases I don't have ('08 bride and groom and the original Bonesy.) And either the spinning haunted house or the JOL warmer.


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> The other electric tart warmers for fall range in price from $21.99 to $24.99. I'm trying to remember how much the piece with the spinning bats cost last year. Does anyone have a 2012 catalog handy that could check?
> 
> Lisa


Combing through my order confirmations (yes, I keep them, I'm too OCD for my own good lol) last year it was $25 but it was originally released in 2009 and prices have increased since then... and like I said I'm being way too OCD over this 

ETA: Most of my order confirmations for 2010 got deleted but the one I do still have has 'haunted house - $35' I'm not sure if that's the spinning haunted house from that year, which was bigger than the '09 piece or the big haunted house tart warmer that played spooky sounds, because I got both of them that year.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I have to stop at Spencer Gifts tomorrow to get my step son a birthday gift. I am going to casually walk into Yankee Candle again because they are right next door to Spencer gift. I want to see if they say anything about this early access. I'm just curious to see what my store is doing that morning.


myerman82, in our store, the managers and sales associates maintain a 3-ring notebook, one page per customer, in which they record customer's contact information and product preferences. It's a sales tool, nothing more. 

In preparation for the Halloween Preview Party this year, the staff began putting together a list of preferred customers, not for the purpose of pre-selling, only for sending out the limited number of Halloween Preview Party invitations they received. I was on the list. They showed me. But [sniff, sniff] my invitation was lost in the mail so I didn't receive it. 

If you get to talk with the manager, it would be interesting to hear if they were given the opportunity to pre-sell via online ordering.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

YC has made the wait for the bb this year unbearable. No hints, no previews. Just a bunch of crazed people ready to pounce. 

Like I want to fight my way into a party that isn't a party with low or no stock.

Like I want to have NO info as to when I can just hand over my money online for sight unseen pieces that may or may not be worth it.

Suprises are fun, but this nothingness from them sucks.

bitter rant over now.

ps- if you aren't crazy or crazed, my sincerest apologizes.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03, it's a lot of fun tracking and revisiting favorite purchases, so I guess I have OCD tendencies too. But then don't most collectors? If I can find my 2008 - 2012 catalogs, I might just photograph and upload them so they're accessible at all times. I think I stored them with my Halloween collection. But I have so many boxes...that's the problem!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> myerman82, in our store, the managers and sales associates maintain a 3-ring notebook, one page per customer, in which they record customer's contact information and product preferences. It's a sales tool, nothing more.
> 
> In preparation for the Halloween Preview Party this year, the staff began putting together a list of preferred customers, not for the purpose of pre-selling, only for sending out the limited number of Halloween Preview Party invitations they received. I was on the list. They showed me. But [sniff, sniff] my invitation was lost in the mail so I didn't receive it.
> 
> If you get to talk with the manager, it would be interesting to hear if they were given the opportunity to pre-sell via online ordering.
> 
> Lisa


I didn't the invitation this year or last year. I wonder if I'm even in the "book" knowing how much I spend there. I funny thing is the last few years the store that I hardly ever buy from called me and invited me to the preview party. This just gets more interesting as the days go on.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I've never received an invitation either. Nor have I received special treatment. Well, okay, once I was given the catalog one or two days before the party, but that's it. At least your store allows you to use all the coupons you want. I'd like to trade my manager and district manager for yours!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I've never received an invitation either. Nor have I received special treatment. Well, okay, once I was given the catalog one or two days before the party, but that's it. At least your store allows you to use all the coupons you want. I'd like to trade my manager and district manager for yours!
> 
> Lisa


Oh, I know and I'm not complaining. Just trying to be a voice for those who wonder what's going on. You are right on the coupon thing though. I guess I do consider myself lucky with that. Besides that, like you I don't get special treatment either. I get the catalog the day of the party (if I'm lucky) and I also have to wait. I guess being on good terms with the manager and assistant manager is a plus too. I just hope all the stores that do the special ordering leaves everyone else the store stock. That way we can get our boney bunch and be done with it.


----------



## Halloeve55

pinkie1205 said:


> I like the prom couple. Maybe because I like you can burn a tea light on each side. Prob not an excuse to buy them
> 
> Is there a complete price list? I need a game plan. I'm on a STRICT budget as in I need to figure it out down to the penny.


that's what I need,a price list! I need to see where my priorities are and to use my coupons wisely! Lol


----------



## Halloeve55

sanura03 said:


> And does anyone know how the flagship store usually handles coupons? They might be super strict since the CEO will be there for their stupid 'fan appreciation' hoopla


last year I used my phone coupon for one purchase and had my husband behind me with my other purchase with a printed coupon at the Williamsburg flagship.i didn't ask if I could do multi-transactions myself.doing that makes me nervous because of mess ups.lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

I think the preview for select guests is wrong and I'm not sugar coating it.yes,I'm glad they can't get the stock right then and there.but of course there has to be that one customer who gets the wink and will get them at the party already bagged up.always a shady manager somewhere.im happy for the ones who got a sneak peek,and am thankful for the pics since Yankee is holding out,but I think it's wrong for all the other big fans who have a struggle to get a glimpse of anything! Yet alone the whole da** collection.if this is not allowed I hope YC fires those managers.its not right.and for the catalog,I think people need to know what to expect and know what's available.it would've kept the crowds lower and for people who wanted less couldv'e stayed home and ordered rather than everyone be at the stores.wondering if all this bad talk is from the vultures themselves trying to deter us COLLECTORS(not resellers) from going into stores..more for them..just wondering.hehe.sorry for the rant but it's how I look at it.


----------



## milosalem00

myerman82 said:


> That's just it though, they better leave the store stock for us. What's to say them come early while we wait in line and decide "I don't want to order online, I will be first in line anyway so I will wait until the store opens" Are they allowed ahead of us in line then? I think it should be, order online or get to the end of the line when the store opens. You know there are going to people that morning who with think "I can just be first now and get my boney bunches when the store opens"


I dont think you have anything to worry about there. Mine are being shipped, it was required. I had asked to pick them up in store, but was told no that would " defeat the purpose of them letting me see them early'. I had to order and let them be shipped, or view and leave and hope for the best at the party. The reason I had tired to pick them up in person was because I was worried about receiving broken pieces etc. Picking them up in store is not allowed. When I worried about getting broken pieces, they said I could go to store morning of the party and buy the MUST HAVES like everyone else just in case and return the others when they are mailed to me as I would then have doubles. I am for the record going to the party, but I only have intentions of buying other items I have not purchased like the luminary shades etc, none of the bonies.


----------



## milosalem00

I was a person that got early invited. I was on the preview party guest list. I signed up in store. I also went in like 900 times asking about the party so that is how they probably visually remember me. But yes I signed up for the party months ago, they took my name and address and phone number down. A few days before they called me in to buy the collection, they sent me a invite to the party in the regular mail and it had a coupon. It was like the coupons they are handing out but harder paper. That is the ONLY reason I was called early, I have no friends or relatives at YC and I do not work there.


----------



## boneybunchlover

Thank you about the Boney site. Would anyone know when they will go online for sale? Also, someone asked the prices of the jack o lantern TW is $21.99 and the moving house is $24.99. Does anyone have or no of someone that has the 2010 Boney Bunch ceramic haunted mansions for sale? They had the Ceramic Haunted house TW and a ceramic haunted mansion jar holder. Thank you


----------



## myerman82

milosalem, I remember you were one of the lucky people who got to check out the collection first and order online. I am happy just waiting until my store opens that morning. I just hope that every stores goes by the book on this new policy. Anyway, I accepted this fact that this year is going to be different and I'm hoping for a fun preview party anyway. Whatever I don't get during the party I can always try to or online or just wait until September. I have been back collecting a few pieces recently and those are more than enough to hold me over so it's all good. I think we are taking my step daughter with us this year so I want this to be a fun first preview party for her too. Like I said before, this is the official start to the season for me and I i will be happy just to start getting all my boney bunches out again and displayed.


----------



## boneybunchlover

Just curious if anyone has any idea of which 2013 pieces of the Boney's will be the most popular this year?


----------



## myerman82

boneybunchlover said:


> Thank you about the Boney site. Would anyone know when they will go online for sale? Also, someone asked the prices of the jack o lantern TW is $21.99 and the moving house is $24.99. Does anyone have or no of someone that has the 2010 Boney Bunch ceramic haunted mansions for sale? They had the Ceramic Haunted house TW and a ceramic haunted mansion jar holder. Thank you


I really loved those boney mansions but sadly I passed on those that year. Those used to show up on ebay all the time but now, of course, they are scarce.


----------



## myerman82

boneybunchlover said:


> Just curious if anyone has any idea of which 2013 pieces of the Boney's will be the most popular this year?


It's hard to say but my guess is on Frankenstein and his bride.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Yep, and we all thought last year was a mess. I still have no clue way they made the pumpkin so much taller than the call. Again, it think it was a way to drive up the price of the piece. It's a lot harder to get a tea-light to light and show through. I almost find myself stuffing the inside with some tissues or something just to get the fake tea-light to sit tall enough to actually show it's lit.


I use lego's in mine to get the candles (flameless) up higher.


----------



## myerman82

I never understood why they made of those the candle holders so deep. Even a votive is too short to actually see the flames.


----------



## Halloeve55

I hot glue two empty tealight cups together to raise my tealights in the votive holder boneys


----------



## sublimesting

So, I still haven't heard of any rumors of this year's Halloween scent offerings. Are they even going to have the new Halloween scents at this event on Saturday or is it only Boney Bunch stuff?


----------



## Guest

sublimesting said:


> So, I still haven't heard of any rumors of this year's Halloween scent offerings. Are they even going to have the new Halloween scents at this event on Saturday or is it only Boney Bunch stuff?


A few folks here- 2 I think- have seen the collection and scents. So far- nothing great has been talked about.

Hopefully they have a few tricks up their sleeves.

I DID hear that Candied Apple was being released this fall, but do not know if it will be with the BB line.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I hot glue two empty tealight cups together to raise my tealights in the votive holder boneys


Thanks, I will try that


----------



## sublimesting

Cider, candy corn, patchoulli I am guessing....


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, I'm going to be honest, mind you I'm not a big BB collector and have only 2 pieces, I don't think I'll be getting anything this year. I was anxious to see the cat with pumpkin but it doesn't impress me or the wife. The train is neat, but again, not enough there that's striking me as a must have. Looking through the pics I really don't see anything that is really calling to me this year. I still plan on going to the even this Saturday and my girls are still excited to go to see what activities they have planned. For me though, I'm betting now that I'll be drifting across the way to the Yankee Candle to check their new pumpkin scented candles and more than likely driving across the lot to Michaels to pick up a few items.


----------



## Countess Dracula

hollow said:


> A few folks here- 2 I think- have seen the collection and scents. So far- nothing great has been talked about.
> 
> Hopefully they have a few tricks up their sleeves.
> 
> I DID hear that Candied Apple was being released this fall, but do not know if it will be with the BB line.



Candied Apple is online ( under classics ) so I am hoping to be able to purchase it soon ( store or online ). 

I was in YC last week with my niece ( she likes the boney bunch cats and dogs ) so she is thrilled Bonesy is being re-released. That's a must have for her.


----------



## Guest

oooh thanks C.D.!


----------



## Guest

Check your email! 2009 Bride and Groom emails are appearing!

Photo at BB Love fb page!


----------



## Guest

PS I learned to post photos! *highs 5s entire HF*

I just called my local store. Their party starts at 10 am on Saturday, and I was told to get there early as "it's gonna go really fast."


----------



## Lucy08

Countess Dracula said:


> Candied Apple is online ( under classics ) so I am hoping to be able to purchase it soon ( store or online ).
> 
> I was in YC last week with my niece ( she likes the boney bunch cats and dogs ) so she is thrilled Bonesy is being re-released. That's a must have for her.


I saw Candied Apple in the store, big jar, a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Lucy08 said:


> I saw Candied Apple in the store, big jar, a couple weeks ago.


Yeah I saw it in store last week too but due to my Boney budget I have to wait until this weekend or so to purchase it


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> Check your email! 2009 Bride and Groom emails are appearing!
> 
> Photo at BB Love fb page!
> View attachment 161315


Lol, I just got the e-mail and was coming to post this. 

It's a shock that they're actually acknowledging them now


----------



## Guest

They have heard our cries in the streets~


----------



## myerman82

Isn't it funny that the only real confirmation they have given us was the Frankenstein and bride and the 08 couple. That's it!!! Everything else has been posted from other sources.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I know we're all excited about Saturday, that's a given, but is anyone else actually kind of nervous? I really feel a ton of anxiety this year, way more than any year before. I think it's because I have no clue how much stock our store is getting and I'm afraid only the first few people in line will get anything. This is crazy! I just want it to be over!


----------



## Guest

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I know we're all excited about Saturday, that's a given, but is anyone else actually kind of nervous? I really feel a ton of anxiety this year, way more than any year before. I think it's because I have no clue how much stock our store is getting and I'm afraid only the first few people in line will get anything. This is crazy! I just want it to be over!


They need to limit pieces per customer BIG TIME if they have limited stock.

ALSO: when do we think these will be online? Please help me! I need to buy online and an worried they will all be sold out if I don't monitor my computer 24/7.


----------



## myerman82

I thought they would be online Thursday but people have been saying Saturday. This gives those who don't go to the store a huge advantage over us. If we miss out in store chances are by the time we get home and online a lot of the good stuff will be sold out.

BoNeYbRiT715, I hear you on that. The best thing for me is to remember I can't control what happens. If there is a line when I get there then so be it. This low stock thing has really gotten the ebay sellers happy. I wouldn't be surprised if they are already camping out outside Yankee Candle as we speak.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I thought they would be online Thursday but people have been saying Saturday. This gives those who don't go to the store a huge advantage over us. If we miss out in store chances are by the time we get home and online a lot of the good stuff will be sold out.
> 
> BoNeYbRiT715, I hear you on that. The best thing for me is to remember I can't control what happens. If there is a line when I get there then so be it. This low stock thing has really gotten the ebay sellers happy. I wouldn't be surprised if they are already camping out outside Yankee Candle as we speak.



I called Yankee Candle and the cs agent said they should be released online on Saturday as well. I guess we just have to monitor the website.


----------



## Guest

I am so behind on this. Our YC is 30-40 minutes away so I never really look there. This gives me a reason to now.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they would be online Thursday but people have been saying Saturday. This gives those who don't go to the store a huge advantage over us. If we miss out in store chances are by the time we get home and online a lot of the good stuff will be sold out.
> 
> BoNeYbRiT715, I hear you on that. The best thing for me is to remember I can't control what happens. If there is a line when I get there then so be it. This low stock thing has really gotten the ebay sellers happy. I wouldn't be surprised if they are already camping out outside Yankee Candle as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called Yankee Candle and the cs agent said they should be released online on Saturday as well. I guess we just have to monitor the website.
Click to expand...

starting wednesday night I'll be checking their website like a crazy person!last year I forgot to check and some of it was sold out! Ugh


----------



## CCdalek

I'm hoping to get there right before the store opens. I'm not going to camp out there over night since most likely I probably won't have the chance to buy anything. Don't Yankee Candle stores worry about their Boney Bunch figures getting broken in all this chaos?


----------



## Halloeve55

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I am so behind on this. Our YC is 30-40 minutes away so I never really look there. This gives me a reason to now.


 these boneys are fun!!!and one you collect..expensive..but fun! Welcome to the boney bunch thread!!


----------



## Halloeve55

CCdalek said:


> I'm hoping to get there right before the store opens. I'm not going to camp out there over night since most likely I probably won't have the chance to buy anything. Don't Yankee Candle stores worry about their Boney Bunch figures getting broken in all this chaos?


my thoughts exactly..I'm sure their are people camping at the flagship stores! And with limited quantity I'm sure some are bound to fly!


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> these boneys are fun!!!and one you collect..expensive..but fun! Welcome to the boney bunch thread!!



I am very intrigued now, haha! So it will be online this Saturday? 

Man this is going to get me in trouble  lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these boneys are fun!!!and one you collect..expensive..but fun! Welcome to the boney bunch thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very intrigued now, haha! So it will be online this Saturday?
> 
> Man this is going to get me in trouble  lol
Click to expand...

Yes and the stores have the premiere party of them this saturday as well.boneybunchlove on Facebook has photos of the line as well  and the old ones too


----------



## Arlita

Halloeve55 said:


> Yes and the stores have the premiere party of them this saturday as well.boneybunchlove on Facebook has photos of the line as well  and the old ones too


I have not been able to find boneybunchlove on Facebook I even entered it with spaces between the words. Ooops I didn't notice "saturday".


----------



## Guest

Arlita said:


> I have not been able to find boneybunchlove on Facebook I even entered it with spaces between the words. Ooops I didn't notice "saturday".


I found it! Let me see if I can link it..I think its the right one at least.


----------



## Guest

Try this

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> They need to limit pieces per customer BIG TIME if they have limited stock.
> 
> ALSO: when do we think these will be online? Please help me! I need to buy online and an worried they will all be sold out if I don't monitor my computer 24/7.


I was told by mt friend who is manager at the Yankee I shop at, that the online release will not be earlier than the store launch this year. Same day launch. I would assume that means at 12am Saturday morning the Halloween/Boney Bunch items will become available for online ordering. But, who knows. To be on the safe side, I've been stalking their website since this morning, ha!


----------



## ninababy100109

So I've been thinking about taper holders lately...I kno get a life! But, really, this whole original bride and groom release has my heart pounding. I feel so bad for those who spent over 300 for that puppy on eBay! Bug back to my point - I'm wondering how to go about displaying all the taper holder couples - the OG, the other bride and groom tapers, the farmer couple and now frank and his bride. All together or mixed in? A true dilemma. This also got me thinking. If I removed correctly, YC did not release a taper holder boney last year, correct? What happend? Did the faceless, headless, forkless farmer get at that too? Just wonderin. Suggestions...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Nina I've seen the 08 bride & groom go for $500 on ebay. crazy!




ninababy100109 said:


> So I've been thinking about taper holders lately...I kno get a life! But, really, this whole original bride and groom release has my heart pounding. I feel so bad for those who spent over 300 for that puppy on eBay! Bug back to my point - I'm wondering how to go about displaying all the taper holder couples - the OG, the other bride and groom tapers, the farmer couple and now frank and his bride. All together or mixed in? A true dilemma. This also got me thinking. If I removed correctly, YC did not release a taper holder boney last year, correct? What happend? Did the faceless, headless, forkless farmer get at that too? Just wonderin. Suggestions...


----------



## Halloeve55

Maybe he wanted a grand entrance for the Frankenstein couple


----------



## wednesdayaddams

nina hollow said she was told midnight on the 1st, which is tomorrow. last year the anniversary pieces showed up first online and then the rest @ midnight on the wednesday before (tonight).

i guess you'll find out soon!




ninababy100109 said:


> I was told by mt friend who is manager at the Yankee I shop at, that the online release will not be earlier than the store launch this year. Same day launch. I would assume that means at 12am Saturday morning the Halloween/Boney Bunch items will become available for online ordering. But, who knows. To be on the safe side, I've been stalking their website since this morning, ha!


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> nina hollow said she was told midnight on the 1st, which is tomorrow. last year the anniversary pieces showed up first online and then the rest @ midnight on the wednesday before (tonight).
> 
> i guess you'll find out soon!


Thanks Wednesday. I hope they do show up a lil earlier like last year. I remember ordering the organist last year before the preview party when sanura03 gave us the heads up on the web release. I'd like to at least have the peace of mind of knowing the og newlyweds are on there way while I'm waiting in line. But I just have the feeling - the way things have been kept so under wraps by Yankee (or at least the way they've attempted to keep things locked down) - that the online release really won't happen until the morning of..,

On a diff note - I was watching the video ad/commercial for the release of the 2012 line. I remember how much my daughter loved that video at the time. We had to play it over and over again for her on YouTube. Ahhh the good old days. What's happend to u Mr. Yankee Candle? Where is the love?


----------



## Spookywolf

So what pieces are you NOT going to get this year? I'm a definite pass on the Bone white piece. And, after looking at the pics we have so far, I've had to move the prom couple from my must-have to my maybe list. I really have to see that piece in person before I'll know if I want it. This is exactly why YC should have made a Boney catalog like they have every other year. At least this way we could have made decisions based on good pics versus bootleg snapshots. I don't get Yankee's hush-hush strategy either. If they had released preview pics of these pieces, if anything it would have built up anticipation to want them.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yes i ordered the organ last year early and actually ordered most of what i bought online since i wasn't sure what would happen on saturday. turned out they had plenty of everything. but oh well. 

yes, i really like to watch grandin road's video every year. seems like yankee isn't really doing that much anymore.




ninababy100109 said:


> Thanks Wednesday. I hope they do show up a lil earlier like last year. I remember ordering the organist last year before the preview party when sanura03 gave us the heads up on the web release. I'd like to at least have the peace of mind of knowing the og newlyweds are on there way while I'm waiting in line. But I just have the feeling - the way things have been kept so under wraps by Yankee (or at least the way they've attempted to keep things locked down) - that the online release really won't happen until the morning of..,
> 
> On a diff note - I was watching the video ad/commercial for the release of the 2012 line. I remember how much my daughter loved that video at the time. We had to play it over and over again for her on YouTube. Ahhh the good old days. What's happend to u Mr. Yankee Candle? Where is the love?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

spooky maybe they are so shoddy (someone else mentioned that their store had several broken or unsaleable pieces due to flaws and poor production) that all they have going for them is driving people into a frenzy with the "limited stock" schtick?




Spookywolf said:


> So what pieces are you NOT going to get this year? I'm a definite pass on the Bone white piece. And, after looking at the pics we have so far, I've had to move the prom couple from my must-have to my maybe list. I really have to see that piece in person before I'll know if I want it. This is exactly why YC should have made a Boney catalog like they have every other year. At least this way we could have made decisions based on good pics versus bootleg snapshots. I don't get Yankee's hush-hush strategy either. If they had released preview pics of these pieces, if anything it would have built up anticipation to want them.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Spookywolf said:


> So what pieces are you NOT going to get this year? I'm a definite pass on the Bone white piece. And, after looking at the pics we have so far, I've had to move the prom couple from my must-have to my maybe list. I really have to see that piece in person before I'll know if I want it. This is exactly why YC should have made a Boney catalog like they have every other year. At least this way we could have made decisions based on good pics versus bootleg snapshots. I don't get Yankee's hush-hush strategy either. If they had released preview pics of these pieces, if anything it would have built up anticipation to want them.


I'm a definite pass on Bone White too. Also definitely passing on all the animal pieces. I have the original Bonesy and that's all I care to have. I'm 99% sure I'm passing on the hearse. The motorcycle and prom couple went from yes to maybe. The train went from no to maybe. The only for sure piece is Frank. I might order the 08 couple depending if there are any other online onlys and what they are. I really hope they come online in advance so I know going into the party how much $ went towards my online purchases.


----------



## myerman82

NO one has really said anything about "all dried up" so i guess that's the piece everyone is passing on this year. Me, I'm hard core diving into the headless, faceless, fork-less boneys. No one better take my farmers.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> nina hollow said she was told midnight on the 1st, which is tomorrow. last year the anniversary pieces showed up first online and then the rest @ midnight on the wednesday before (tonight).
> 
> i guess you'll find out soon!


not looking foward to staying up but i have too! just in case!....ughhhh


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> not looking foward to staying up but i have too! just in case!....ughhhh


Aren't we all up that late anyway?


----------



## sanura03

I'm probably getting the 08 bride and groom, the original Bonesy and most of the new pieces except the hat jar shade thing and maybe Bone White. I'm kinda meh on the train, but I'm afraid they'll release new cars in the following years that I will like, and I'll be engineless lol. I'll also get the moving haunted house because I love those things, and maybe the JOL tart warmer, provided they don't have any other surprise pieces. All that (including Bone White in my estimations just in case) using 4 coupons (2 online and 2 in person) will put me $2 under my $250 budget. So maybe a nice tart to round things out lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

i ordered most of my pieces online last year.they all came in great shape.they sure do pack them things hardcore..i struggles getting the sub out! 
i'm not getting octo-bone..(snow white) she did nothing for me.the prom couple is a maybe..they started out as a "i want one" but seeing the pictures i'm kinda ehh.
motorcycle..not my thing..hearse..no.
i'm getting the haunted house..big one..frankenstein couple,*definitely the farmer*,and the pumpkin warmer...might try for the black cat warmer and clinger.


----------



## Halloeve55

i cant believe i forgot the train!! :GASP: im definitely getting the train! and the 08' couple


----------



## sanura03

When I was going through my confirmation e-mails I double checked the dates and they were put on the website eeearly morning August 1st and the party was August 4th last year sooooo MAYBE late tonight / early tomorrow? If we're really lucky. I guess it would make sense for them to be holding them back this year so that things aren't already sold out when they're trying to order people stuff online at the party. But it would still be a bummer to have to wait.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Aren't we all up that late anyway?


why yes we are! i'm getting too old for this though! i need a drink! make it Bone Dry please!


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams and myerman: you have cursed me! i have fallen for the Spookytown Thread..I want that Last House on the Left House! its all ya'lls fault i went on there..i got curious..how dare you! my husband will come home and i have a yankee house here and a lemax house there....please don't ask me the prices honey! haha


----------



## wednesdayaddams

michael's had some of the haunted houses but they sure are expensive! i guess with a 50% off coupon they could be affordable or if they are on sale. but yes, they look like they would be very addictive. i have a tiny shoe box house so i dont' have the room for any more addictions 



Halloeve55 said:


> wednesdayaddams and myerman: you have cursed me! i have fallen for the Spookytown Thread..I want that Last House on the Left House! its all ya'lls fault i went on there..i got curious..how dare you! my husband will come home and i have a yankee house here and a lemax house there....please don't ask me the prices honey! haha


----------



## Halloeve55

between yankee,grandin road(which i discovered here),lemax i will go broke for sure!


----------



## Halloeve55

you too spookywolf..i saw you on that thread too...mmm hmm! LOL


----------



## sanura03

I love the Lemax Spookytown stuff. All of mine went to storage while we were overseas and we should be getting that stuff back on Monday so that's exciting! 
I haven't bought any since 09 since shipping was outrageous to get them out our FPO address, it was going to cost more than the pieces themselves. And now the prices have reaaaaaally gone up since then. They finally had the display up at our Michaels and I remember the Oct-O-Squeeze going for $90 and thinking that was outrageous back then and now the carousel is $130! They have $80-$90 houses that just have the soundtrack and exterior lighting. I remember in years past the $70 range houses used to have all sorts of animation. It's really a bummer 
But I think I might pick up the Last House on the Left if it's still there when we get paid again, I really like that one, but all our spending money this check is going to YC and their Bonies.


----------



## Halloeve55

that carousel price IS outrageous.im only gonna get that house if its on sale/have a coupon and if it's in stock...since im barely getting much boneys this year..lol


----------



## Spookywolf

wednesdayaddams said:


> spooky maybe they are so shoddy (someone else mentioned that their store had several broken or unsaleable pieces due to flaws and poor production) that all they have going for them is driving people into a frenzy with the "limited stock" schtick?


I'm very disenchanted with the Boneys this year. First the talk of low stock, then NO CATALOG! I can't tell you how bummed I am about that. I loved looking at the catalogs even after the Boney sales were over, just because they were done so well. I'm really feeling like YC has taken the Boney Bunch collectors/fans for granted this year. Fumbled preview, no info, low stock, poor quality. Looking through their fall catalog their main focus is definitely elsewhere. A one page brief mention for the Boneys? Are you kidding me! As much money as they supposedly make from this stuff? The BB fans are certainly being pushed to the back of the line as far as corporate is concerned.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

grandin road is my disneyland 



Halloeve55 said:


> between yankee,grandin road(which i discovered here),lemax i will go broke for sure!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, i save all my boney catalogs. i also save my grandin road halloween haven catalogs as well.

YC has turned many people off this year, definitely. 

the thing is in a few years someone else will come out with something spectacular. 




Spookywolf said:


> I'm very disenchanted with the Boneys this year. First the talk of low stock, then NO CATALOG! I can't tell you how bummed I am about that. I loved looking at the catalogs even after the Boney sales were over, just because they were done so well. I'm really feeling like YC has taken the Boney Bunch collectors/fans for granted this year. Fumbled preview, no info, low stock, poor quality. Looking through their fall catalog their main focus is definitely elsewhere. A one page brief mention for the Boneys? Are you kidding me! As much money as they supposedly make from this stuff? The BB fans are certainly being pushed to the back of the line as far as corporate is concerned.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> I'm very disenchanted with the Boneys this year. First the talk of low stock, then NO CATALOG! I can't tell you how bummed I am about that. I loved looking at the catalogs even after the Boney sales were over, just because they were done so well. I'm really feeling like YC has taken the Boney Bunch collectors/fans for granted this year. Fumbled preview, no info, low stock, poor quality. Looking through their fall catalog their main focus is definitely elsewhere. A one page brief mention for the Boneys? Are you kidding me! As much money as they supposedly make from this stuff? The BB fans are certainly being pushed to the back of the line as far as corporate is concerned.


you preach it fellow haunter! now sit and have a Bone Dry Drink..what kind..who cares!  served by yours truly..Headless Faceless Forkless Farmer


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve, when you start to doubt getting Spookytown just check out my display.  YOu will want them more and more. I definitely getting the bell tower, house on the left, angel of death and others. Now to work my corner. LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> wednesdayaddams and myerman: you have cursed me! i have fallen for the Spookytown Thread..I want that Last House on the Left House! its all ya'lls fault i went on there..i got curious..how dare you! my husband will come home and i have a yankee house here and a lemax house there....please don't ask me the prices honey! haha


Halloeve, I already jumped on the Spookytown bandwagon last week, and I'm LOVING the ride!  You want to talk about addicting! OMG! The houses/buildings can be expensive, but wait for the 50% off coupons to make them affordable, or better yet, go to the Ehobbytools.com website and check out the selection there. (I've practically lived on that site the past few days!) The prices are about half of what Michael's charges. And this stuff is so much fun just to play with. But I'll warn you, though, once you buy even one thing, then you go into this Spookytown coma of wanting more and more pieces. The thing I enjoy the absolute most are the figures and accessories, and those are very affordable. Even at Michael's they are usually only 3-4 dollars. And they are so much smaller and easier to pack up and store. I'm having a ball decorating and making up my village and cemetery. 

Sorry, got off topic there. But I blame my move to a second collection squarely on YC. I don't like how they've handled things this year at all and I'm really beginning to feel like this may be my last year buying Boneys. If they get rid of the early online sales so that I can't even buy in advance of the party then I'll be done for sure. There are too many other things I can spend my money on. As my son tells me when I complain about how bungled this has been this year...vote with your wallet!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve, when you start to doubt getting Spookytown just check out my display.  YOu will want them more and more. I definitely getting the bell tower, house on the left, angel of death and others. Now to work my corner. LOL


yes yes,that display is poison for the eyes..i'll never be able to buy just one or two pieces! thanks!! by the way...awesome display!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Halloeve, I already jumped on the Spookytown bandwagon last week, and I'm LOVING the ride!  You want to talk about addicting! OMG! The houses/buildings can be expensive, but wait for the 50% off coupons to make them affordable, or better yet, go to the Ehobbytools.com website and check out the selection there. (I've practically lived on that site the past few days!) The prices are about half of what Michael's charges. And this stuff is so much fun just to play with. But I'll warn you, though, once you buy even one thing, then you go into this Spookytown coma of wanting more and more pieces. The thing I enjoy the absolute most are the figures and accessories, and those are very affordable. Even at Michael's they are usually only 3-4 dollars. And they are so much smaller and easier to pack up and store. I'm having a ball decorating and making up my village and cemetery.
> 
> Sorry, got off topic there. But I blame my move to a second collection squarely on YC. I don't like how they've handled things this year at all and I'm really beginning to feel like this may be my last year buying Boneys. If they get rid of the early online sales so that I can't even buy in advance of the party then I'll be done for sure. There are too many other things I can spend my money on. As my son tells me when I complain about how bungled this has been this year...vote with your wallet!


hey hey,thats not helping! hehe..YC is slowly losing my money..drats


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> yes yes,that display is poison for the eyes..i'll never be able to buy just one or two pieces! thanks!! by the way...awesome display!


Thanks, I purchased all that within two weeks. Can you say obsessed!!! You can actually find them on sale too. Check out Menard's if you have one nearby.


----------



## Halloeve55

never heard of it.and my michaels is an hour away and in a big city..so i'm sure the goodies are gone if they are displayed already..lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

just so everyone isn't staying up for no reason...tomorrow is NOT Aug 1. It is July 31. But i'm still gonna check YC site incessantly. 

i am not buying bone white, the hearse or the motorcycle. The train is a must for me, Frank and bride, 08 couple definites. the rest are 'eh'.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Thanks, I purchased all that within two weeks. Can you say obsessed!!! You can actually find them on sale too. Check out Menard's if you have one nearby.


Menards sells Spookytown? Hey! Guess I know where I'm going this weekend!  

BTW, Myerman, I'm thinking of putting my Boneys into a cabinet too so I don't have to pack them all up again (especially now that I have so many) Besides, I think the Boneys would look great out on display full time (and yes, I'm still eyeing my china cabinet! LOL!) But what kind of cabinets do you have from IKEA, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Menards sells Spookytown? Hey! Guess I know where I'm going this weekend!
> 
> BTW, Myerman, I'm thinking of putting my Boneys into a cabinet too so I don't have to pack them all up again (especially now that I have so many) Besides, I think the Boneys would look great out on display full time (and yes, I'm still eyeing my china cabinet! LOL!) But what kind of cabinets do you have from IKEA, if you don't mind me asking?


aww,wish i could display mine!my craft room was gonna be decorated around the boneys but its now my hubbys workout room..womp womp womppp.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> just so everyone isn't staying up for no reason...tomorrow is NOT Aug 1. It is July 31. But i'm still gonna check YC site incessantly. i am not buying bone white, the hearse or the motorcycle. The train is a must for me, Frank and bride, 08 couple definites. the rest are 'eh'.


I'm still waffling. I can't make a quick decision on anything to save my life. It took me a month to pick out a new sofa, for Pete's sake, LOL! I know for sure that I'm getting Frank n Bride -- IF Yankee will let me order the thing before they sell out (Sounds like that piece is going to be the hot ticket item this year, just from our Boney thread answers so far.) I also will be ordering the 2008 Bride n Groom, again IF we can get to them before the vultures descend. I didn't want another bride and groom piece, but as it's been stated here previously, that's the "holy grail" of Boneys. I'm probably going to get the beach hearse for its uniqueness, but I want to see it first. Same with the train. I have to have that black cat jar shade and the jack-o-lantern plug in. And I don't know why, but I want the cat and pumpkin piece, even though I already have a cat. I'm thinking I'll pass on the other Bonesy because I already have the other two. Now if I could just figure out these coupons...


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> aww,wish i could display mine!my craft room was gonna be decorated around the boneys but its now my hubbys workout room..womp womp womppp.


Do you have a china cabinet? LOL!


----------



## sanura03

Back in I think Feb 2009 I walked into a goodwill to look for a vase to make a Halloween flower arrangement and promptly forgot about the vase because sitting on the shelf for FIVE dollars each were 4 spookytown houses. I wanted to jump for joy right there I'm the store lol. It was boogyman's hideout, zombies' csfe, the gothic runs, and the Grimm hotel. The only things wrong with them were a couple of zombies broken off the cafe, but all the pieces were still in the box so I fixed it eight up, and the motor to make the ghosts spin around the hotel no longer worked. But all those for $20! It was like Christmas morning 
I will say though, if you start a lemax collection, stock up on the super glue, because things are always falling off of them. And save the boxes / styrofoam they come in to protect them in storage.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> just so everyone isn't staying up for no reason...tomorrow is NOT Aug 1. It is July 31. But i'm still gonna check YC site incessantly.
> 
> i am not buying bone white, the hearse or the motorcycle. The train is a must for me, Frank and bride, 08 couple definites. the rest are 'eh'.


I took it to mean midnight between July 31st and August 1st, which would be tomorrow night. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> I took it to mean midnight between July 31st and August 1st, which would be tomorrow night. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


oh,i check a dozen times a day...i guess it's my new vocation in life.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh,i check a dozen times a day...i guess it's my new vocation in life.


Oh I know. I get a laugh every time I search the site for Boney Bunch and it asks me if I'm sure I didn't mean "honey bunch." Oh Yankee, don't be coy with us, you know very well what I meant lol.


----------



## ninababy100109

I know how you all feel. From the time the coupon/flier fiasco started this ball rolling downhill, we all felt that this year might be a lil disappointing. I think we feel the pain more because we truly love the collection. And so it's not just the collection we enjoy, but the excitement, the anticipation, and the run-up to the time when we first see our precious lil treasures. Yankee Candle underestimated how much the lead up to the launch means to us. We want videos, we want advertisements, we want invitations, we want quality product, and we certainly want lots and lots of stock! And had we gotten even some of these things then we would know that the line means as much to the people who are selling it as it does to those who are buying it - us! By barely acknowledging the Halloween launch (until recently anyway), Yankee Candle has made us feel like its not very important to them. And so why should we care so much if they don't - that is exactly what being taken for granted means - expecting that people will continue to care, even when u don't. If this was an attempt to truly "surprise" us with something special, well I can appreciate that. But "low stock" does not a special surprise make ("Surprise - we saved one headless farmer just for you!")! I hate to be all philosophical over ceramic candle holders. And I'm certainly no business psychology major. I just feel like YC really struck gold with the Boney Bunch - lots of companies would kill to have just one concept hit like that. It should never be taken for granted. The reissue of the OG bride/groom was def a nice surprise. And hopefully when I - hopefully - get my paws on that train, these bad feelings will go away. But if this low stock thing comes to fruition and rears its ugly head on release day, and if the pieces are really poor quality as has been rumored, that would be the crap icing on this preview party poop cake, for sure!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Do you have a china cabinet? LOL!


i do but i want my boneys displayed all the time!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i keep mine in my china cabinet all year and it's in the dining room. i don't think it's weird to do. 




Halloeve55 said:


> i do but i want my boneys displayed all the time!


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> i keep mine in my china cabinet all year and it's in the dining room. i don't think it's weird to do.


i have nowhere to put THAT crap elsewhere..well,its not crap..lol.just stuff i don't want hidden..what to do what to do


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Back in I think Feb 2009 I walked into a goodwill to look for a vase to make a Halloween flower arrangement and promptly forgot about the vase because sitting on the shelf for FIVE dollars each were 4 spookytown houses. I wanted to jump for joy right there I'm the store lol. It was boogyman's hideout, zombies' csfe, the gothic runs, and the Grimm hotel. The only things wrong with them were a couple of zombies broken off the cafe, but all the pieces were still in the box so I fixed it eight up, and the motor to make the ghosts spin around the hotel no longer worked. But all those for $20! It was like Christmas morning
> I will say though, if you start a lemax collection, stock up on the super glue, because things are always falling off of them. And save the boxes / styrofoam they come in to protect them in storage.


Sanura, I'm so green with envy right now, I could be a potted plant! LOL! That sounds like stuff I dream about, but never have happen.  I would have paid the 20 bucks just to get my greedy little paws on the gothic ruins, let alone FOUR pieces! Man, the shopping gods were smiling upon you that day, lucky girl!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html#q=led-taper&start=1

awesome black led tapers set of 2. these will go beautifully with your boney taper holders this year. i am going to pier 1 in my town this week and stocking up! they are only $12.95 a set.


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> i have nowhere to put THAT crap elsewhere..well,its not crap..lol.just stuff i don't want hidden..what to do what to do


I've got that same darn problem. I have my china cabinet full of crap--I mean dishes-- that I rarely use, but I don't have anywhere else to put them. I keep looking at that glass-doored hutch, thinking, "Man, my Boneys would look great in there." And so much less tissue paper to fuss with after Halloween!


----------



## Spookywolf

wednesdayaddams said:


> http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html#q=led-taper&start=1
> 
> awesome black led tapers set of 2. these will go beautifully with your boney taper holders this year. i am going to pier 1 in my town this week and stocking up! they are only $12.95 a set.


OMG, Wednesday you read my mind! I was going to start a post about what to put in the Boney tapers. I never burn real candles in those bad boys (does anybody else shudder when you see the pics of the bride and groom with the red wax dripping down all over them ) but I don't like how they look with those silver holes in their poor little heads. Those would look amazing! Do you think they're the same size as far as the fit?


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html#q=led-taper&start=1
> 
> awesome black led tapers set of 2. these will go beautifully with your boney taper holders this year. i am going to pier 1 in my town this week and stocking up! they are only $12.95 a set.


of course! Just keep posting the money drainers! Haha.pier 1 is near my Michaels..hmm.thanks for the info


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Sanura, I'm so green with envy right now, I could be a potted plant! LOL! That sounds like stuff I dream about, but never have happen.  I would have paid the 20 bucks just to get my greedy little paws on the gothic ruins, let alone FOUR pieces! Man, the shopping gods were smiling upon you that day, lucky girl!


I KNOW! I was freaking out inside but I didn't want to show how excited I was in case the prices were a mistake and have them try to pry them from my hands. I almost didn't even notice them because I guess they were from Meynards which I'd never heard of, and they call the line something like Pumpkin Hollow instead of Spookytown and have different packaging. I was all wait a tic, those look just like ST... ... I've seen those exact buildings in the ST lineup, what the heck...
You should've seen the look on my husband's face when I came lumbering out of the store with them stacked in my arms taller than I was LMAO. He got over it when I told them how cheap they were though. Every time I go into a thrift store or hit up a garage sale now I hope for lightening to strike twice but nothing yet!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

wednesdayaddams said:


> http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html#q=led-taper&start=1
> 
> awesome black led tapers set of 2. these will go beautifully with your boney taper holders this year. i am going to pier 1 in my town this week and stocking up! they are only $12.95 a set.


These are awesome!


----------



## sanura03

ninababy100109 said:


> I know how you all feel. From the time the coupon/flier fiasco started this ball rolling downhill, we all felt that this year might be a lil disappointing. I think we feel the pain more because we truly love the collection. And so it's not just the collection we enjoy, but the excitement, the anticipation, and the run-up to the time when we first see our precious lil treasures. Yankee Candle underestimated how much the lead up to the launch means to us. We want videos, we want advertisements, we want invitations, we want quality product, and we certainly want lots and lots of stock! And had we gotten even some of these things then we would know that the line means as much to the people who are selling it as it does to those who are buying it - us! By barely acknowledging the Halloween launch (until recently anyway), Yankee Candle has made us feel like its not very important to them. And so why should we care so much if they don't - that is exactly what being taken for granted means - expecting that people will continue to care, even when u don't. If this was an attempt to truly "surprise" us with something special, well I can appreciate that. But "low stock" does not a special surprise make ("Surprise - we saved one headless farmer just for you!")! I hate to be all philosophical over ceramic candle holders. And I'm certainly no business psychology major. I just feel like YC really struck gold with the Boney Bunch - lots of companies would kill to have just one concept hit like that. It should never be taken for granted. The reissue of the OG bride/groom was def a nice surprise. And hopefully when I - hopefully - get my paws on that train, these bad feelings will go away. But if this low stock thing comes to fruition and rears its ugly head on release day, and if the pieces are really poor quality as has been rumored, that would be the crap icing on this preview party poop cake, for sure!


This is exactly how I feel. "Fan Appreciation," my left foot!


----------



## sanura03

Alright guys, was this one of you? From the BBL Facebook page on a question asking which pieces we're going to get: " ...a lot. i think i will even buy that farmer piece because of all the hoopla over him"

I can't tell if they're serious or not lol.


----------



## grandma lise

That's too funny!


----------



## grandma lise

I'm really struggling to put together a list. I think I want the Boney Hearse, Boney Motorcycle, Boney Head, Boney Frankenstein, and perhaps three of the Illuma-lids, but I don't know. Maybe I'll like the train and the prom couple when I see them. Definitely want the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer too.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Alright guys, was this one of you? From the BBL Facebook page on a question asking which pieces we're going to get: " ...a lot. i think i will even buy that farmer piece because of all the hoopla over him"
> 
> I can't tell if they're serious or not lol.


I started the hype over the headless farmer here.


----------



## myerman82

Just read that on Facebook. OMG, my over-hype of the farmer is working. Yesssssssssss headless farmer, headless farmer......
Helloeve, we will be remembered for something this year...headless farmer


----------



## myerman82

Exclusive pieces to be looking for on Saturday. These are extremely rare and only one per district


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> I started the hype over the headless farmer here.


I remember, I just wasn't sure if it was someone from here being sarcastic / trying even harder to convince the resellers, or if we'd caught an innocent bystander in our web lol.


----------



## myerman82

I should go on bbl and start some hype for the re-sellers.


----------



## Halloeve55

sanura03 said:


> Alright guys, was this one of you? From the BBL Facebook page on a question asking which pieces we're going to get: " ...a lot. i think i will even buy that farmer piece because of all the hoopla over him"
> 
> I can't tell if they're serious or not lol.


who wouldn't buy that awesome piece!  he IS THE BONEY!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Just read that on Facebook. OMG, my over-hype of the farmer is working. Yesssssssssss headless farmer, headless farmer......
> Helloeve, we will be remembered for something this year...headless farmer


 :jumping up and down like a little goblin squealing excitedly: yay!!! He has won! Love the pics myerman! Especially the baby & farmer buggy


----------



## ninababy100109

OK guys: So I went on www.yankeecandle.com about 5 min ago. I went immediately to accessories, then taper holders. Off to the side, in the section that says, "You May Also Like..." were Frank and his Bride! I clicked on it but it just brought me to a page full of crappy tealights and votives. Then I went to accessories/tea-light holders, and once again in the section that says "You May Also Like..." were the Prom King and Queen. Clicked on that and was brought to the same crappy page. Point is - we're getting close. Not sure if we will see them online in the next day or two, but YC is def updating/uploading their website as we speak.


----------



## myerman82

Yes, I saw that too. Does that mean they will be available tonight? Maybe Saturday?


----------



## Guest

ninababy100109 said:


> OK guys: So I went on www.yankeecandle.com about 5 min ago. I went immediately to accessories, then taper holders. Off to the side, in the section that says, "You May Also Like..." were Frank and his Bride! I clicked on it but it just brought me to a page full of crappy tealights and votives. Then I went to accessories/tea-light holders, and once again in the section that says "You May Also Like..." were the Prom King and Queen. Clicked on that and was brought to the same crappy page. Point is - we're getting close. Not sure if we will see them online in the next day or two, but YC is def updating/uploading their website as we speak.



Now I will be chained to my cpu today.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i got the same thing about 7:30 am eastern time. just checked and still no change.



ninababy100109 said:


> OK guys: So I went on www.yankeecandle.com about 5 min ago. I went immediately to accessories, then taper holders. Off to the side, in the section that says, "You May Also Like..." were Frank and his Bride! I clicked on it but it just brought me to a page full of crappy tealights and votives. Then I went to accessories/tea-light holders, and once again in the section that says "You May Also Like..." were the Prom King and Queen. Clicked on that and was brought to the same crappy page. Point is - we're getting close. Not sure if we will see them online in the next day or two, but YC is def updating/uploading their website as we speak.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

myerman they were not there last night so i am guessing as hollow said, they are going live sometime today/tonight



myerman82 said:


> Yes, I saw that too. Does that mean they will be available tonight? Maybe Saturday?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> OK guys: So I went on www.yankeecandle.com about 5 min ago. I went immediately to accessories, then taper holders. Off to the side, in the section that says, "You May Also Like..." were Frank and his Bride! I clicked on it but it just brought me to a page full of crappy tealights and votives. Then I went to accessories/tea-light holders, and once again in the section that says "You May Also Like..." were the Prom King and Queen. Clicked on that and was brought to the same crappy page. Point is - we're getting close. Not sure if we will see them online in the next day or two, but YC is def updating/uploading their website as we speak.


ugh!! what a tease!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

OMG! OMG! OMG!!! The Boneys keep popping up in the sidebar! The prom couple, the motorcycle, the hearse, the train! Ohhhhhh, they're killing meeeee!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> myerman they were not there last night so i am guessing as hollow said, they are going live sometime today/tonight


I called Yankee Candle yesterday afternoon and the customer service rep ASSURED me the Boney would not be online until the day of the in store party.

So are they gonna keep them on the site teasing us until Saturday. I am guessing yes.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

THe skeleton crew! 

OH, THE INHUMANITY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> I called Yankee Candle yesterday afternoon and the customer service rep ASSURED me the Boney would not be online until the day of the in store party.
> 
> So are they gonna keep them on the site teasing us until Saturday. I am guessing yes.


#1- I worked in Customer Service for 22 years and, believe me, the reps are NOT the first to know---often they are the last. 

#2-YC is a money-making corporation. They have no time to 'tease' us. They are all about getting this marketing plan in place and letting us send them our money.

I would make a small bet on tonight (or today hopefully!) for an online launch.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and now they are all gone.  

ok, maybe there IS some twisted weirdo at YC programming who is toying with our sanity this morning. 

Nope...nope...still there. HOLY CRAP...I think I should just sleep til midnight.


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> #1- I worked in Customer Service for 22 years and, believe me, the reps are NOT the first to know---often they are the last.
> 
> #2-YC is a money-making corporation. They have no time to 'tease' us. They are all about getting this marketing plan in place and letting us send them our money.
> 
> I would make a small bet on tonight (or today hopefully!) for an online launch.



Sounds awesome, WWW. Thanks for your expertise, and I will def have to keep my cpu on and keep checking!

I would love to put my order in and get on to enjoying my life instead of passing out over the computer waiting for everything to sell out!


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> and now they are all gone.
> 
> ok, maybe there IS some twisted weirdo at YC programming who is toying with our sanity this morning.
> 
> Nope...nope...still there. HOLY CRAP...I think I should just sleep til midnight.



Grandin Road had their July 31st Halloween launch items up about 8 pm or so last night! Maybe Yankee will follow suit!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> Grandin Road had their July 31st Halloween launch items up about 8 pm or so last night! Maybe Yankee will follow suit!


if yankee had savvy marketers, they'd have launched BEFORE we spent all our $$$ at GR.


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> and now they are all gone.
> 
> ok, maybe there IS some twisted weirdo at YC programming who is toying with our sanity this morning.
> 
> Nope...nope...still there. HOLY CRAP...I think I should just sleep til midnight.


LOL.twisted indeed


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> if yankee had savvy marketers, they'd have launched BEFORE we spent all our $$$ at GR.


I just called them again like a insane crazy disturbed person...they still said Saturday online release! Bastards! haha j/k no really they are...ugh.
The SECOND I turn this computer off they will instantly appear and sell out!


----------



## witchyone

hollow said:


> Grandin Road had their July 31st Halloween launch items up about 8 pm or so last night! Maybe Yankee will follow suit!


I am learning so much in this thread! I'd never heard of Grandin Road, but now I can't get off of their site. The Halloween decorations are so awesome! I just bought my first house after living in an apartment for 6 years and I can't wait to start outdoor decorating! I wish I had allocated a bigger budget for decorations, it looks like I'm going to need it.


----------



## myerman82

There is absolutely no reason why these can not go live tonight like the last few years. There is no reason for them to not at least post the pictures with a coming soon under them just so we can plan exactly what we want. I guess the marketing this year wasn't that bad for Yankee candle with the man line and everything else. Looks like they aren't hurting that bad for sales. Nothing this year is making sense at all. Why did the few previews we did see this morning disappear from their website? Thank gosh I have other things to spend my Halloween budget on if Saturday becomes a mess.


----------



## ninababy100109

This is how I feel about it: Computers are computers - you never know what's going to happen. Like wickedwillingwench said, YC is a money-making business and they are obviously getting their sales/marketing strategy in place by uploading pics and descriptions to their website. One wrong click and that "Add To Cart" or "Buy Now" button could show up at any time. Not saying this WILL happen - I am sure they are being very careful considering the radio silence for this year's launch - but it could. Look what happend with the anniversary pieces last year - they were never intended to go on sale via the website that early...but they did...and many of us here were there when they did. So, my advice - stay tuned...very, very closely tuned!


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> There is absolutely no reason why these can not go live tonight like the last few years. There is no reason for them to not at least post the pictures with a coming soon under them just so we can plan exactly what we want. I guess the marketing this year wasn't that bad for Yankee candle with the man line and everything else. Looks like they aren't hurting that bad for sales. Nothing this year is making sense at all. Why did the few previews we did see this morning disappear from their website? Thank gosh I have other things to spend my Halloween budget on if Saturday becomes a mess.


I agree. At the very least, I'd love to see the detail pages up with pricing so I can figure out what I'm getting. I know I've seen pricing for this year's pieces, but not for the re-releases.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> This is how I feel about it: Computers are computers - you never know what's going to happen. Like wickedwillingwench said, YC is a money-making business and they are obviously getting their sales/marketing strategy in place by uploading pics and descriptions to their website. One wrong click and that "Add To Cart" or "Buy Now" button could show up at any time. Not saying this WILL happen - I am sure they are being very careful considering the radio silence for this year's launch - but it could. Look what happend with the anniversary pieces last year - they were never intended to go on sale via the website that early...but they did...and many of us here were there when they did. So, my advice - stay tuned...very, very closely tuned!


well, here's the deal as I see it. THey KNOW that the BB is a big money maker for them. Companies spend a gajillion dollars on getting new customers and really dismiss the needs of their loyal customers...I mean look at cable companies, wireless companies, furniture stores. They are all jockeying for that new dollar--that's how they GROW. Those aforementioned 22 years were at the Yellow Pages--a common sales strategy was to offer a new customer 1/2 off their advertising the first year. Old customers of 20 years or more got diddly in the way of 'appreciation'. If the internet hadn't come along, YP would still be a cash cow. 

They know we will buy the BB as soon as it comes available. I think they decided to save their advertising dollars for pushing other lines that don't sell themselves. JMTCW.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> 
> if yankee had savvy marketers, they'd have launched BEFORE we spent all our $$$ at GR.
> 
> 
> 
> I just called them again like a insane crazy disturbed person...they still said Saturday online release! Bastards! haha j/k no really they are...ugh.
> The SECOND I turn this computer off they will instantly appear and sell out!
Click to expand...

that's what I'm afraid of! Thank goodness for the app and you boney lovers! I'd be lost without you!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks to you all, I was able to see the jar topper, illumalid, train, black cat jar shade, and the motorcycle this morning. Tiny, tiny pictures, but that was fun!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Maybe Yankee Candle made them remove it. I'm being funny by the way


----------



## Halloeve55

"no yankee candle!,you may not post pictures of Yankee candle boney bunch!we must advertise the bacon candle!"


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> "no yankee candle!,you may not post pictures of Yankee candle boney bunch!we must advertise the bacon candle!"


Better yet, let's re-release the bacon candle....what it's already current? Well, re-release it anyway. Let's put the headless farmer on the label. Now it will sell.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Better yet, let's re-release the bacon candle....what it's already current? Well, re-release it anyway. Let's put the headless farmer on the label. Now it will sell.


"Hello Halloween Fans! We know you have been waiting all year for our Halloween line,and we are happy to give our loyal customers what they want! What will part you from your hard earned cash?

A special Halloween, Limited Edition, Bacon Candle! That's right! What says Halloween more than the sizzling smell of smoky bacon! We know you are all loving it!

But wait, there's more! Who harvests America's bacon? Farmers! So with each Limited Edition Halloween Bacon Candle you purchase, you get the option to add on the Boney Bunch Headless Farmer for only $29.99!

Calm down, people. We know you all are racing around your homes crazed with the happiness that you can spend your halloween dollars on a Limited Edition Bacon candle and Headless Farmer. Please take calming medications and place your order today! "

Meyerman you are cracking me up! You will need years of therapy to deal with the aftermath of the Farmer.


----------



## myerman82

Bacon Candle is going be renamed "Halloween at the farm"


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> "Hello Halloween Fans! We know you have been waiting all year for our Halloween line,and we are happy to give our loyal customers what they want! What will part you from your hard earned cash?
> 
> A special Halloween, Limited Edition, Bacon Candle! That's right! What says Halloween more than the sizzling smell of smoky bacon! We know you are all loving it!
> 
> But wait, there's more! Who harvests America's bacon? Farmers! So with each Limited Edition Halloween Bacon Candle you purchase, you get the option to add on the Boney Bunch Headless Farmer for only $29.99!
> 
> Calm down, people. We know you all are racing around your homes crazed with the happiness that you can spend your halloween dollars on a Limited Edition Bacon candle and Headless Farmer. Please take calming medications and place your order today! "
> 
> Meyerman you are cracking me up! You will need years of therapy to deal with the aftermath of the Farmer.


That's headless, faceless, farmer and yes many of us will have to go to farmers AA after this.


----------



## Halloeve55

Count me in for the meetings! I'll bring spare pitchforks!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I really wish you were talking about the farmer and wagon piece so I could complain that you are beating a dead horse. Bwhahahahahahaha.


----------



## myerman82

That's where all the pitchforks went. Now we have to mark down all the headless farmers.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> I really wish you were talking about the farmer and wagon piece so I could complain that you are beating a dead horse. Bwhahahahahahaha.


Not really, there is always next year


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> That's where all the pitchforks went. Now we have to mark down all the headless farmers.


 I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## maxthedog

someone else listing the 2013 yankee bone white piece

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Yankee...faultDomain_0&hash=item2580f74510#ht_23wt_919


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> someone else listing the 2013 yankee bone white piece
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Yankee...faultDomain_0&hash=item2580f74510#ht_23wt_919


Saw that, at first I thought they were selling a picture of the store. How convenience that they are selling it for $59.99 and will ship right after they leave the store on Saturday. Someone get this re-seller a chair so s/he can sit down.


----------



## maxthedog

Especially with limited inventory...glad they can guarentee they will get one on saturday


----------



## myerman82

Another person is selling the 08 bride and groom for $400.00. They even have the thumbnail picture from the website and all. Oh look, it ends in five days too. Just in time for them to get their package and ship it off. Someone hurry and wake this re-seller up from their dream. Looks like they are trying to get around getting the listing taken down by not calling it a pre-sale. I hope no one falls for it. 
Looks like we were right. The re-sellers are on top of things and hungry or any information we post. As soon as they get a picture or anything they jump to eBay and start listing for a fortune.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> Especially with limited inventory...glad they can guarentee they will get one on saturday


Must be one of the few lucky preview people or a store employee???


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Must be one of the few lucky preview people or a store employee???


that was my first thought...a store employee


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> that was my first thought...a store employee


I don't want to single out any of the lucky ones but them or the employees are the only people right now who have guaranteed access to these. Unless it's someone who is taking a chance that they will get one on Saturday.


----------



## little Bee

myerman82 said:


> I started the hype over the headless farmer here.


I was serious.


----------



## Halloeve55

$60!! What an idiot! I hope he/she doesn't get any!!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> $60!! What an idiot! I hope he/she doesn't get any!!


That or the person asking $400 for the 08 Bride and groom.


----------



## Halloeve55

The bride an groom one is more than an idiot! The farmer agrees


----------



## Guest

It's only Wednesday...can't wait much longer...


----------



## myerman82

Awesome lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> View attachment 161471
> 
> 
> It's only Wednesday...can't wait much longer...


i feel your PAAAAAAAAAAYNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Who doesn't feel that pain!! Lol


----------



## myerman82

I got in the rest of the Mr. Bones today. Besides one of them arriving broke (which, she is replacing) I'm getting my boney bunch kick a little early.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I got in the rest of the Mr. Bones today. Besides one of them arriving broke (which, she is replacing) I'm getting my boney bunch kick a little early.


 nobody is a boney unless it's the farmer!


----------



## ninababy100109

Yes I would "also like"... Now stop redirecting me to thes stankin candle jars and let me buy already!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Teasers! Hehe. We should all get faceless farmer tshirts that say Halloween forum for the premiere! Yes!


----------



## Halloeve55

Instead of where's Waldo we'll have where's farmer?


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Bacon Candle is going be renamed "Halloween at the farm"


How about "Halloween Breakfast? Pair it with Yankee Candle's Maple Pancake candle, and you have a hearty spread for halloween morning without dirtying a pan! Spend the extra time dusting your Boney Bunch favorite, the Headless Farmer."

It has gotten so bad that I am totally into Headless Farmer jokes now.


----------



## Halloeve55

Glad to have you join the fun hollow!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Wednesdayaddams..I'd like to thank you for tempting me into putting pier1 on my errand list for tomorrow!gotta check out those candles..hopefully they have them..cant get them out if my mind.might buy two sets for the frankenstein and 08 couple even though i have neither..otoh!hehe.do you know if they have coupons out?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ha ha hallo. ironmaiden did the same thing to me last year. and hollow did the same thing to me THIS year (different stores of course). but pier 1's prices on the candles are so much better than GR's and I am trying to use LED's in my "nice" candleholders. i will never stop using my yankee candle scented candles though and the tartwarmers are a mainstay here. 

i can't seem to find any coupon codes but if i see any i'll let you know. i won't make it to pier one until saturday so if you find something good there do share! 




Halloeve55 said:


> Wednesdayaddams..I'd like to thank you for tempting me into putting pier1 on my errand list for tomorrow!gotta check out those candles..hopefully they have them..cant get them out if my mind.might buy two sets for the frankenstein and 08 couple even though i have neither..otoh!hehe.do you know if they have coupons out?


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> ha ha hallo. ironmaiden did the same thing to me last year. and hollow did the same thing to me THIS year (different stores of course). but pier 1's prices on the candles are so much better than GR's and I am trying to use LED's in my "nice" candleholders. i will never stop using my yankee candle scented candles though and the tartwarmers are a mainstay here.
> 
> i can't seem to find any coupon codes but if i see any i'll let you know. i won't make it to pier one until saturday so if you find something good there do share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesdayaddams..I'd like to thank you for tempting me into putting pier1 on my errand list for tomorrow!gotta check out those candles..hopefully they have them..cant get them out if my mind.might buy two sets for the frankenstein and 08 couple even though i have neither..otoh!hehe.do you know if they have coupons out?
Click to expand...

thanks for looking and I will take pics! If they have hallo stuff out


----------



## Lucy08

Halloeve55 said:


> Wednesdayaddams..I'd like to thank you for tempting me into putting pier1 on my errand list for tomorrow!gotta check out those candles..hopefully they have them..cant get them out if my mind.might buy two sets for the frankenstein and 08 couple even though i have neither..otoh!hehe.do you know if they have coupons out?



The Pier1 by me said they will not have Halloween out until Sunday! So call before you go!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Lucy08 said:


> The Pier1 by me said they will not have Halloween out until Sunday! So call before you go!


Mine said the same thing.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh thank you! when i checked the website it said my store has the items i want "in stock" that must mean they are just at the store. lol. thank you for letting me know!





Boneybunchlove said:


> Mine said the same thing.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i just called my pier one and they said it is coming in on friday. and they start opening it friday. but not to expect it all to be out on the floor until the middle of next week. huh?

why is everything around here so *&()&)(*( slow?


----------



## Halloeve55

Lucy08 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesdayaddams..I'd like to thank you for tempting me into putting pier1 on my errand list for tomorrow!gotta check out those candles..hopefully they have them..cant get them out if my mind.might buy two sets for the frankenstein and 08 couple even though i have neither..otoh!hehe.do you know if they have coupons out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pier1 by me said they will not have Halloween out until Sunday! So call before you go!
Click to expand...

aww bummer! The store I'm going to tomorrow is 2 stores away from pier1..walking distance so I'll just bop in.thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> i just called my pier one and they said it is coming in on friday. and they start opening it friday. but not to expect it all to be out on the floor until the middle of next week. huh?
> 
> why is everything around here so *&()&)(*( slow?


they're intimidated by the great and powerful...FARMER!


----------



## Mae

wednesdayaddams said:


> http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html#q=led-taper&start=1
> 
> awesome black led tapers set of 2. these will go beautifully with your boney taper holders this year. i am going to pier 1 in my town this week and stocking up! they are only $12.95 a set.


They also have a set of 4 tea lights

http://www.pier1.com/Black-Flameless-LED-Tealight-Set/2683280,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> Teasers! Hehe. We should all get faceless farmer tshirts that say Halloween forum for the premiere! Yes!


You make em, I'll buy em - those things would sell like hotcakes. Faceless Farmer Clothing Co. - I'd present that in front of the Shark Tank, no problem!


----------



## myerman82

Does anyone else get their flame-less tea lights from the Dollar Tree or am I the only cheapskate here when I comes to these? Too expensive to get them elsewhere when you have to get so many every year.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Does anyone else get their flame-less tea lights from the Dollar Tree or am I the only cheapskate here when I comes to these? Too expensive to get them elsewhere when you have to get so many every year.


I get mine at WalMart, never seem to find them at Dollat Tree!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> Does anyone else get their flame-less tea lights from the Dollar Tree or am I the only cheapskate here when I comes to these? Too expensive to get them elsewhere when you have to get so many every year.


How many comes in a pack at the Dollar Tree?


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> How many comes in a pack at the Dollar Tree?


They come in a pack of three.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> They come in a pack of three.


I ordered some off ebay last year and they sucked. I might try the dollar store. Thanks


----------



## myerman82

The dollar store tea lights are pretty decent for what they are (only a dollar) Sometimes you might have to squeeze the bottom to get the things to work but no biggie.


----------



## Halloeve55

i got the singles 'from michaels.was good..walmart,low light,target(came with some shelves)were the best but haven't looked for separtely sold ones yet at target.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

those are great, mae. i have a big box of led tealights from target and walmart, but i always try to paint them black, etc. 

the best black tealights i've bought are from walmart. they glow "orange" instead of the yellowy color and they are perfect with black candle holders.

i've only seen them during halloween and they are a little pricier than walmarts other tealights but most definitely worth it.




Mae said:


> They also have a set of 4 tea lights
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Black-Flameless-LED-Tealight-Set/2683280,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween


----------



## myerman82

If I remember correctly I think Walgreen's also has some great led tea lights. I'm so used to the cheap ol Dollar tea tea lights that I'm sure all these other places have much better ones. However, for the amount I need to get each year that's right in my budget.


----------



## Halloeve55

i use real tealights since i'm too cheap to replace the batteries!!! and i might,MIGHT use the blood tapers in one of the couples..yes,i said it! :gasp:


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i use real tealights since i'm too cheap to replace the batteries!!! and i might,MIGHT use the blood tapers in one of the couples..yes,i said it! :gasp:


WHAT!!!! You been on the farm way to long today.


----------



## Halloeve55

hey,it took me forever to find that fork in the hay! you gotta admit..they look cool like that! 

yankee candle:i'm NOT looking for honey bunch! i'm looking for BONEY BUNCH! I KNOW YOU SEE THIS!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallo the drip tapers drip EVERYWHERE! i burned mine in a different taper holder (metal) and use wax paper underneath. the red stains everything and it will ruin your boneys...

i got mine all drippy like i wanted and then i just put them in the boney tapers "unlit". please don't burn the drips on anything you don't want stained bright red 



Halloeve55 said:


> i use real tealights since i'm too cheap to replace the batteries!!! and i might,MIGHT use the blood tapers in one of the couples..yes,i said it! :gasp:


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> hey,it took me forever to find that fork in the hay! you gotta admit..they look cool like that!
> 
> yankee candle:i'm NOT looking for honey bunch! i'm looking for BONEY BUNCH! I KNOW YOU SEE THIS!


No no Yankee Candle, we want Honey Bunches of Oats. Not Boney Bunches. If you are reading this, open your site to the Halloween stuff already. Let the golden goose s... already. Thanks


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallo the drip tapers drip EVERYWHERE! i burned mine in a different taper holder (metal) and use wax paper underneath. the red stains everything and it will ruin your boneys...
> 
> i got mine all drippy like i wanted and then i just put them in the boney tapers "unlit". please don't burn the drips on anything you don't want stained bright red


you just turned my smile upside down..lol...jk.thanks for the info though! him..yankee needs to come out with a ebay vulture witch..then ill burn the tapers in that! LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> No no Yankee Candle, we want Honey Bunches of Oats. Not Boney Bunches. If you are reading this, open your site to the Halloween stuff already. Let the golden goose s... already. Thanks


yes! OPEN!


----------



## CassandraM

Halloeve55 said:


> you just turned my smile upside down..lol...jk.thanks for the info though! him..yankee needs to come out with a ebay vulture witch..then ill burn the tapers in that! LOL


I know, I wish the candles had more of a controlled drip. I have red spots all over one of my wood tables!  It fell everywhere! We use the table for art anyway, so it's pretty splotched up and I didn't mind, but if it had been a more precious table.. eek!

I do love the look of the Frankenstein monster+bride with the burned down candles though, I think I'm going to have to look into some of the led tapers or maybe wrap up the figures while the candles burn down, haha! Another excuse to buy two of those.. just in case!


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> you just turned my smile upside down..lol...jk.thanks for the info though! him..yankee needs to come out with a ebay vulture witch..then ill burn the tapers in that! LOL


Yankee sells these glass discs in pairs. They're called bobeches. They're a lil pricey - something like 6.99 a pair - but they do catch the dripping wax. You slip them over the taper towards the bottom of it (they have a hole in the middle for the taper) and wala - drip problem solved. They're pretty dam ingenious. But you still have to be careful cuz of the wax pools to much it will still spill over. But with the dreadful drips u prob only want to burn a lil to get that cool dripping blood effect. I use them on my boney taper holders and they look great and do the job. Just sayin - it def is the best option if u want to use the dreadful drip candles and still protect your pieces...


----------



## Halloeve55

i will wait to see if i can get an extra 08 or frank couple on clearance after halloween to use with the drippys.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awww hallo! i don't want to rain on your parade 

just wanted to warn you about the dreadful drips. i learned the hard way 

don't want anyone else to suffer the same fate. 




Halloeve55 said:


> you just turned my smile upside down..lol...jk.thanks for the info though! him..yankee needs to come out with a ebay vulture witch..then ill burn the tapers in that! LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ha ha ha

and yes a vulture boney would be brilliant with the drips! 



Halloeve55 said:


> i will wait to see if i can get an extra 08 or frank couple on clearance after halloween to use with the drippys.


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> awww hallo! i don't want to rain on your parade
> 
> just wanted to warn you about the dreadful drips. i learned the hard way
> 
> don't want anyone else to suffer the same fate.


You can rain on her parade because it rained on the farm today. 
I did get some of those taper candles on sale from Yankee Candle two years ago and they are messy.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

that's a great idea nina. i did buy the bobeches a few years ago to use with the hanging yankee candle candleabra (kind of a creepy crawley style with spider webs, not sure anyone remembers them) but i never used the bobches. lol. they are still in the package. ha ha 




ninababy100109 said:


> Yankee sells these glass discs in pairs. They're called bobeches. They're a lil pricey - something like 6.99 a pair - but they do catch the dripping wax. You slip them over the taper towards the bottom of it (they have a hole in the middle for the taper) and wala - drip problem solved. They're pretty dam ingenious. But you still have to be careful cuz of the wax pools to much it will still spill over. But with the dreadful drips u prob only want to burn a lil to get that cool dripping blood effect. I use them on my boney taper holders and they look great and do the job. Just sayin - it def is the best option if u want to use the dreadful drip candles and still protect your pieces...


----------



## ninababy100109

Ya I never knew about them til I consulted one of the YC employees about this exact problem. They def do the job...


----------



## Halloeve55

i will get my extra couple if i can to do the drippys(hehe)..ill just find a glass plate of a sort at goodwill to collect the pool of blood..lol.my mantel is white..no thanks.i want them on opposite sides of my mantel i think.i really do appreciate the info! i wouldve just tossed it up on my white mantel..lol.thing needs color anyway though! haha.i hate white.im in the middle of painting my living room a warm peach so it will look nice with my boneys  and bring on the rain! i need cooling down after staying in the sun finding the farmers pitchfork..


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> ha ha ha
> 
> and yes a vulture boney would be brilliant with the drips!


Yes they should make a witch sitting at the computer with a evil smiling grin on her face and her eyes light up and blink red. Next to her should be boxes of "stock" with cob webs all over them.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the drippy red part of those candles is like kool aid! once it melts it SHOOTS down the candle at lightning speed. it doesn't melt like regular wax.

it's almost like those wax lips and bottle shaped wax things that have the kool aid inside @ halloween!



Halloeve55 said:


> i will get my extra couple if i can to do the drippys(hehe)..ill just find a glass plate of a sort at goodwill to collect the pool of blood..lol.my mantel is white..no thanks.i want them on opposite sides of my mantel i think.i really do appreciate the info! i wouldve just tossed it up on my white mantel..lol.thing needs color anyway though! haha.i hate white.im in the middle of painting my living room a warm peach so it will look nice with my boneys  and bring on the rain! i need cooling down after staying in the sun finding the farmers pitchfork..


----------



## rdcamero

Just get a couple cheap holders from the dollar store or walmart and sit them on a cheap plate or saucer and burn them down to when you want them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

*starting the midnight vigil* anybody else?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

begrudgingly. but can't keep my eyes open! i'm on eastern time!

 the horrors!



wickedwillingwench said:


> *starting the midnight vigil* anybody else?


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> begrudgingly. but can't keep my eyes open! i'm on eastern time!
> 
> the horrors!


i feel you on that one! ughhh..im trying!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

me too! but had many glasses of wine. lol.

not conducive to staying up late!



Halloeve55 said:


> i feel you on that one! ughhh..im trying!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i took a nap but woke up terrified that YC had posted the BB and I was missing it! I need therapy.


----------



## Halloeve55

im looking at that crazy person on pinterest with over 7,000 halloween pins..im almost done..and asleep


----------



## Spookywolf

Nudge, nudge, poke, poke, poke. Come on everybody, wake up!  We've got less than 15 minutes to go now!! Oh please let us order early, oh please, oh please, oh please!!!!!!


----------



## boneybabe13

Man I'm gonna be so bummed if I waited up for nothing.... I'm sooooo sleepy!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

boneybabe13 said:


> Man I'm gonna be so bummed if I waited up for nothing.... I'm sooooo sleepy!!


Me too. Plus I gotta get up with the husband in 3 hours ugh


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> Me too. Plus I gotta get up with the husband in 3 hours ugh


Man, now that really IS Boney Bunch Love!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

boneybunchlove:crazy girl! youll look like a zombie! just checked..nothing


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm "refreshing" like a mad woman over here!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Halloeve55 said:


> boneybunchlove:crazy girl! youll look like a zombie! just checked..nothing


I know I hope its worth it lol!


----------



## Halloeve55

its midnight and no i dont want your stink'n HONEY BUNCH!


----------



## sanura03

Google Chrome can't connect... maybe it's a SIIIIGN!?


----------



## sanura03

... nope. Just my computer being dumb, or maybe everyone else in America trying to access it at the same time lmao.


----------



## Halloeve55

ohhh come on!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Spookywolf

I just checked under taper holders, tealights, and votive accessories...nadda. Who else is really T.O.'d at Yankee right now? This is just one more kick in the pants to the Boney fans. YC has really, really let me down this year.


----------



## Halloeve55

i am cause i couldve been asleep!


----------



## Guest

Goodnight! Maybe we will have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

y'all DO realize we're all crazy, right??

i am disappointed.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Well YC officially sucks now. Goodnite!


----------



## myerman82

OMG HURRY!!!! They are..........

opppps nothing yet


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> OMG HURRY!!!! They are..........
> 
> opppps nothing yet


HOW DARE YOU! FARMERRRR! arrest him!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> OMG HURRY!!!! They are..........
> 
> opppps nothing yet


you, sir, are cruel and heartless.


----------



## myerman82

Just checking everyone is still awake  f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> HOW DARE YOU! FARMERRRR! arrest him!


Make him burn 2 MMmmm Bacon Candles in one room, as well!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I guess I'm still hoping something will slip through the cracks and we'll be able to order before the Saturday preview. If not, then that really puts me in a dilemma if I want to go their freaking party and watch cat fights all morning over candle holders, or stay home and pray I can beat the Ebayers to at least get my order in on the website. This has got to be the WORST Boney year ever, and this camel's back is just about broken.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's a bit odd that all of a sudden no boneys/skelton/cats are showing in the 'you might also like' sidebar now....


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> Make him burn 2 MMmmm Bacon Candles in one room, as well!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO you can't take me alive!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> it's a bit odd that all of a sudden no boneys/skelton/cats are showing in the 'you might also like' sidebar now....


I noticed that too! I think they're on to us.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Make him burn 2 MMmmm Bacon Candles in one room, as well!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



myerman82 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO you can't take me alive!!!!!!!


FARMER! he is back talking!!


----------



## myerman82

The bride and Frankenstein just showed up for me. Didn't take me to the page to order them though.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> FARMER! he is back talking!!


Stand back Farmer or the faceless baby gets it.


----------



## Spookywolf

And now they're back. And NO, I don't want vanilla lime room spray! Argh!


----------



## myerman82

They are just toying with us now.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> And now they're back. And NO, I don't want vanilla lime room spray! Argh!


Lucky you, I got sage and citrus. They must know my house is haunted.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

rat bastids


----------



## Halloeve55

you threatened the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? :gasp: :scrabbling around looking for the pitchfork..:


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> you threatened the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? :gasp: :scrabbling around looking for the pitchfork..:


NOT just any baby, the HEADLESS FACELESS BABY!!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I found the excerpt from the official Yankee Candle focus group for the Man Candles...!

YC: "Please come in, sit...sit....sit. Good! Now, tell me what do you think of this fragrance?" (opens lid of large jar candle, fragrance wafts into the air)

Test subject: (sniffs air repeatedly. Eyes suddenly dilate, ears twitch) "Please, give me what's in the jar...I can't READ! It's warm and melty... (sniffs repeatedly)... I'd light it myself but I don't have thumbs! Only one thing smells like bacon, and that's ... Man Candle! Num,num,num,num,num....it's BACON!"

And thus a new YC line was born.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I found the excerpt from the official Yankee Candle focus group for the Man Candles...!
> 
> YC: "Please come in, sit...sit....sit. Good! Now, tell me what do you think of this fragrance?" (opens lid of large jar candle, fragrance wafts into the air)
> 
> Test subject: (sniffs air repeatedly. Eyes suddenly dilate, ears twitch) "Please, give me what's in the jar...I can't READ! It's warm and melty... (sniffs repeatedly)... I'd light it myself but I don't have thumbs! Only one thing smells like bacon, and that's ... Man Candle! Num,num,num,num,num....it's BACON!"
> 
> And thus a new YC line was born.


Never left the faceless farmer be a test subject again EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

you can't mess with a faceless headless baby! its faceless! you can't see its face of shock! or maddness!


----------



## Spookywolf

Good night campers. I'll hope for better news in the morning. Tell the farmer to man the fort!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Quick Shop Option...I just bought all mine but the dog and cat!


----------



## Halloeve55

Hell Harpy said:


> Quick Shop Option...I just bought all mine but the dog and cat!


you have the catalog then?


----------



## myerman82

Hell Harpy said:


> Quick Shop Option...I just bought all mine but the dog and cat!


Why aren't you sharing the information


----------



## Hell Harpy

No....I selected the quick shop option online and searched all the item numbers that were posted from product sheets that boney bunch love posted on facebook. I just got my confirmation number from yankee.


----------



## Hell Harpy

1293474 is Frankenstein
1293478 is the prom king and queen...etc


----------



## myerman82

yessssssssssss it works


----------



## Hell Harpy

not sure why the dog and cat aren't coming up.....


----------



## myerman82

do you have the number for the haunted mansion?


----------



## Hell Harpy

no...I never found it on the sheets..sorry!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Gadzooks!! Just as I was about to log off for the night too! THANK YOU Hell Harpy. The number for Frank and Bride works. But the number in the catalog for the 2008 Bride and Groom does not, unless it's been changed --I have 1150177, but it's a no go.


----------



## myerman82

The bride and groom is what I am waiting for too.


----------



## sanura03

It's not working for meeee


----------



## myerman82

Will they honor our order that we are putting in tonight???


----------



## Halloeve55

thank you thank you thank you hell harpy! i just ordered the frankenstein couple and the train..i want that hanuunted mansion!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Will they honor our order that we are putting in tonight???


they better!'


----------



## Hell Harpy

I sure as $hit hope so....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Hell Harpy said:


> no...I never found it on the sheets..sorry!!


thank you, HH! <3 I was able to order the train and Frank-my two must haves! (Hopefully they will honor the orders!)

Now i can sleep.


----------



## Halloeve55

boneybunchlove has more photos.......!


----------



## Hell Harpy

You're welcome!!


----------



## sanura03

Nevermind, I'm dumb! I've been searching the item numbers all day, but just doing it in the reg search box because I didn't know the quick order thing existed!
I need the bride and groom number stat! lol.


----------



## myerman82

Can someone please post the two coupon codes.


----------



## sanura03

Also, THANK YOU!!!
And last year when the anniversary pieces went online super early, they honored the orders so I assume they would now.


----------



## sanura03

I used Summer17 for 20 off 45


----------



## Halloeve55

HBB13 $20 off $45 and summer17 for $20 off $45 and $15 off $35 is CRM307K


----------



## sanura03

Also, HBB13 is for 20 off 45


----------



## Hell Harpy

CRM307K for $15 off $35


----------



## myerman82

I'm trying to blow up the catalog scan to get the codes for the haunted mansion and 08 couple. Stand by....


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I'm trying to blow up the catalog scan to get the codes for the haunted mansion and 08 couple. Stand by....


jumping up and down! yay


----------



## myerman82

AGH!!!!!!!!!! The image is too low res. Trying something else now.


----------



## Halloeve55

yeah i tried moving it around..no luck


----------



## myerman82

I'm about to ask that guy on bbl who posted the scan what the numbers are lol


----------



## myerman82

UPDATE Everything is now sold out


----------



## Boognish

Does anyone have the JOL tart warmer item number?


----------



## Halloeve55

Vultures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Off with their heads!


----------



## myerman82

I was halfway through checkout and it told me everything is sold out.


----------



## Spookywolf

I don't think they've loaded everything yet. Myerman, the cat number for the mansion is 1290688 but it doesn't work, just tried it. The 2008 bride and groom aren't working yet either.


----------



## sanura03

I doubt they're really sold out, they probably just caught on to what we were doing =(


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I was halfway through checkout and it told me everything is sold out.


well, that just sucks. I don't, however, see how that's possible. I think they pulled everything because a clever one of us figured out how to go thru the back door.


----------



## Halloeve55

not unless yankee obviously caught on to our ordering..lol


----------



## myerman82

Yes I know, it's not official. Those of you who got your orders in congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

gonna check my email to see if it was cancelled..lol


----------



## myerman82

I guess they aren't really hurting for money if they don't want our money. lol


----------



## 31salem13

So close!!! ugh. I am convinced at this point Yankee is enjoying toying with us!


----------



## Spookywolf

Argh! I didn't get to finish my order!! I guarantee you, their customer service people called somebody and told them we were ordering these and they've probably killed the website. 

Myerman, the mansion number is 1290688 but it doesn't work either. That's what I was trying when they killed my order.


----------



## Halloeve55

nothing yet but i did get an email confirmation.


----------



## grandma lise

Here's one more coupon code: BBR35, exp. 8/4, $15 off $35. 

I also would like to have the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer item number if anyone has it, but I'm not ready to order yet. Wish I didn't have so many scheduled obligations tomorrow. What was I thinking?!

Lisa


----------



## Dante

I was able to get the Frankenstein and the Prom piece ordered (it says "In Process" in the status) but got the error message for everything else. Like you guys have said, I'm sure they pulled everything when they saw orders come in. I'm sort of surprised they would have an IT person on the clock at this hour...


----------



## sanura03

I got a confirmation for my first order: Frankenstein and bride and the beach cruiser and I had the prom couple waiting in my bag until we could sleuth out the bride and groom number, but it's marked as sold out now. 
And I bet someone in the IT department is having a bad night right now....


----------



## Spookywolf

whoops sorry, for a partial repeat post. I'm flipping through screens too fast (and occasionally pounding my keyboard, LOL!)


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Awww, man. I was SO CLOSE! I was checking out, and all of a sudden, everything mysteriously sold out.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> whoops sorry, for a partial repeat post. I'm flipping through screens too fast (and occasionally pounding my keyboard, LOL!)


who isn't! even when i hit post for this it gets all weird looking..all ya'll stop typing!! ....ok...proceed!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, i wish i could go to sleep with a smile but I fear my order will be cancelled and then i will be pi$$ed. *sigh*


----------



## myerman82

They have someone there all night guarding the Mmmmm Bacon candles. You know those are a hot commodity.


----------



## Boognish

I got the frank and bride, prom couple, train, and bone white. Im lucky to have a husband that's into boneys. 

Does anyone know the bride and groom item number?


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, i wish i could go to sleep with a smile but I fear my order will be cancelled and then i will be pi$$ed. *sigh*


I think they will have to honor it if it went through.


----------



## Dante

I paid with a gift card and just checked my gift card balance and it was deducted that amount...however under my order status, the two item numbers are removed as well as the photos so it kinda looks like I paid for nothing...hmmmm


----------



## Halloeve55

im sure there was a few it's! lol. and i'm sure vultures were ordering crazy as well.i hurried and ordered what i want most..the train and frank couple.the prom queen & king simply don't do it for me anymore..i was going for the haunted house next..but no number...i realllllllllly want that house!


----------



## Hell Harpy

That would be a major buzz kill if they cancelled our orders.


----------



## myerman82

Dante said:


> I paid with a gift card and just checked my gift card balance and it was deducted that amount...however under my order status, the two item numbers are removed as well as the photos so it kinda looks like I paid for nothing...hmmmm


I would be on the phone with customer service first thing in the morning. That would be wrong if they did that to you.


----------



## Halloeve55

Dante said:


> I paid with a gift card and just checked my gift card balance and it was deducted that amount...however under my order status, the two item numbers are removed as well as the photos so it kinda looks like I paid for nothing...hmmmm


good luck with that..im not expecting it to go through so i wont get pissed..im trying.but they should just let it go up now..really...and where the h.ll did the killer button go?? mine are missing???


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I think they will have to honor it if it went through.


oh, darlin..this ain't my first rodeo. I am pretty sure they don't have to honor anything. But we will see. If they cancel, it will certainly unfavorably color any future business I do with YC. I CAN actually live without the BB...I did it for 50 years...


----------



## myerman82

Go away vultures......quite reading this.


----------



## sanura03

Everybody that got early orders in on the anniversary pieces last year were sure they'd cancel them on us but they came through. Hopefully it's the same this year. C'mon YC, throw us a Bone-y!


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, darlin..this ain't my first rodeo. I am pretty sure they don't have to honor anything. But we will see. If they cancel, it will certainly unfavorably color any future business I do with YC. I CAN actually live without the BB...I did it for 50 years...


I know and unfortunately your right. However, it did sound good to have some assurance before bed. lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

why does my order date say July 31 when it was definitely after midnight?


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> why does my order date say July 31 when it was definitely after midnight?


Did you just time warp lol


----------



## Hell Harpy

sanura03 said:


> everybody that got early orders in on the anniversary pieces last year were sure they'd cancel them on us but they came through. Hopefully it's the same this year. C'mon yc, throw us a bone-y!


agreed..those us a frickin' bone-y already!!


----------



## Halloeve55

hey the killer buttons are back..hehe.i need to go to bed..see ya'll in the morning..well later i mean..this late bedtime is gonna make me feel like sh.t when i wake up..da.n yankee and your stubborness!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well...we'll see what the sun brings. Nite all you crazy Boneys!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Been crushing the boneybunchlove page..looks like none of them were aware of the hiccup this morning??


----------



## Halloeve55

On Yankee a few of their Halloween candle jars/tarts and bloody tapers are popping up under 'Halloween' in the search bar..


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my order is still 'pending' and i haven't received a cancellation email. 

the drama continues....


----------



## Halloeve55

Wicked:I hope yours holds..as well as that ones that did place one..


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> Wicked:I hope yours holds..as well as that ones that did place one..


thank you...that's very kind.


----------



## Halloeve55

After all this suspense it would be nice to get a bone-y! Hehe


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i bet they shut that back door next year!


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> i bet they shut that back door next year!


 stingy! Just stingy! You made em to sell em! NOW SELL EM!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Im so excited for everyone who placed their order last night! How did you get the item numbers? Does some one have a catalog?
I have a feeling the boneys aren't going to be available online now until Saturday but I sure hope they are!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Skulls..we got the numbers from the pictures on the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page under their boney bunch 2013 album


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Halloeve55 said:


> Skulls..we got the numbers from the pictures on the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page under their boney bunch 2013 album


Thanks!! I didnt see the numbers on there for the haunted mansion or bride and groom though thats why I was wondering. Maybe I just missed them.


----------



## Witch Hayesel

I guess you miss all the action when you sleep!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

skulls&sprinkles said:


> Thanks!! I didnt see the numbers on there for the haunted mansion or bride and groom though thats why I was wondering. Maybe I just missed them.


no, they weren't on there....therefore, as far as I know, nobody was able to order those two items.


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> skulls&sprinkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I didnt see the numbers on there for the haunted mansion or bride and groom though thats why I was wondering. Maybe I just missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> no, they weren't on there....therefore, as far as I know, nobody was able to order those two items.
Click to expand...

unfortunately!


----------



## Guest

Congrats to the 31st Boney Brigade for breaking down Yankee Candle's 1st line of defenses! You will be awarded the Bronze Bone for your bravery and courage under duress.

Ok, so only a few illicit Boneys were to be had last night? fabulous! I'd like to again thank Yankee Candle for this elegant and fun Boney season. Great experience!

Gonna light a few Mmmmm Bacon candles today and relax. After I fix some bacon for breakfast, I need to keep that greasy bacony stench going. Then I am gonna re watch all the previous years' Boney videos and remember when Yankee was part of Halloween fun!


----------



## myerman82

My advice for anyone looking to place an online order is to read the last few pages. There is some helpful stuff here like item numbers and coupon codes. You never know what happens at night with the website. This way you have the information in front of you and not rush to scramble everything and then miss out.


----------



## myerman82

By the way, there are some dreamers on ebay thinking they can profit $300 and up on the 08 couple. I really hope that once that piece is available they don't buy up large quantities and leave us with nothing. You know what the vultures are doing this exact second. F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## Guest

I believe now Boneys won't be on until Saturday. I hope I am very very wrong. 

I took advantage of the early Boney release last year, so I know anything can happen. I do not want to wait until Saturday at all.

No catalog, no Boney video, no previews or hints from YC = blah. It is great that we love the BB and want to buy them no matter what, but they are being really cheap this year.

If scalpers buy up all the goodies it will be even worse. I will give up then. I cannot devote my life to a line of candleholders! I mean, I obviously want to devote my life to it, but can't. What is the point of blowing hundreds every year at Halloween if the process becomes painful and the goods unattainable?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> I believe now Boney's won't be on until Saturday. I hope I am very very wrong.
> 
> I took advantage of the early Boney release last year, so I know anything can happen. I do not want to wait until Saturday at all.
> 
> No catalog, no Boney video, no previews or hints from YC = blah. It is great that we love the BB and want to buy them no matter what, but they are being really cheap this year.


it's called 'marketing strategy' and in this case, it SUCKS! of course, when was the last time I stayed up til midnight just to toss money away???


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

For those that were originally told Boneys wouldn't be online until Saturday - did customer service or an employee say what time? Midnight? Or not til 10am when the preview party starts?


----------



## Guest

skulls&sprinkles said:


> For those that were originally told Boneys wouldn't be online until Saturday - did customer service or an employee say what time? Midnight? Or not til 10am when the preview party starts?


I have called 3 times and they say they will be online Saturday but no time is ever given. Any online shoppers better take naps and have coffee, energy drinks, electro-shock devices, because it will be on. 

Friday at midnight, gonna have to stay up, and wait until the party begins in store. Anybody else have a strategy or insight- post it.


----------



## myerman82

That would be unfair if they go live at 10am. Those of us that go to the preview party will miss out on anything that sells out online. I'm hoping that go online later Friday night. I don't see why Yankee Candle has to hold this back so long.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> That would be unfair if they go live at 10am. Those of us that go to the preview party will miss out on anything that sells out online. I'm hoping that go online later Friday night. I don't see why Yankee Candle has to hold this back so long.


Agree agree agree. 

I don't know anything about computers, webpages and how fast they can be updated and items released, etc, but is it possible YC could make their online page for BB go live at 10 am on the dot?? To coincide with the party?


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

myerman82 said:


> That would be unfair if they go live at 10am. Those of us that go to the preview party will miss out on anything that sells out online. I'm hoping that go online later Friday night. I don't see why Yankee Candle has to hold this back so long.


I completely agree, I can understand not shipping the online orders until Saturday, but at least let us order them now!


----------



## Halloeve55

I wrote down all the codes on a post-it and had it next to my laptop so I had them handy..newbies should do the same to save some time looking on the thread and pulling out your hair! I'm disappointed in the lack of catalog/videos and pictures. And they better let it go fri night but wouldn't surprise me if they premiered at 10am sat at the rate their sinking ship is going


----------



## Spookywolf

Got up this morning, checked YC (big smelly stinkers!) then came over here to pout because my order got killed last night before I could place it. I was SO close, another 30 seconds and I would have had it in there.  I just don't get Yankee's thinking this year. Aren't they worried they will tick off their loyal customers? You would think they would want all the extra money from early sales. I've never heard of a company scrambling to PREVENT ordering on their website. From an economics standpoint, that's just stupid. If this goes badly on Saturday with the low stock problem, this supposed strategy could very well come back to bite them in their Yankee backside.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Got up this morning, checked YC (big smelly stinkers!) then came over here to pout because my order got killed last night before I could place it. I was SO close, another 30 seconds and I would have had it in there.  I just don't get Yankee's thinking this year. Aren't they worried they will tick off their loyal customers? You would think they would want all the extra money from early sales. I've never heard of a company scrambling to PREVENT ordering on their website. From an economics standpoint, that's just stupid. If this goes badly on Saturday with the low stock problem, this supposed strategy could very well come back to bite them in their Yankee backside.


I hear you on that. My order went sold out as I was typing my my cc information. Guess we will just have to try6 again.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spooky wolf:it will be the farmer who does the pitchfork'n!  better watch out Yankee from your own kind!


----------



## Halloeve55

So far my order hasn't been cancelled


----------



## grandma lise

I received a second email from Yankee Candle this morning, this time from Yankee Candle, not the store. The Halloween Preview Invitation had been modified slightly to include pictures of some of the pieces, but just the faces. It also included the $20 off $45 coupon BUT it's the same SUMMER17 coupon that most of us already have that expires on 8/4. All of the Boney Bunch images that we were able to find yesterday under the "And you might also like" column are now gone, but I can't speak to the few items such as bloody tapers that someone mentioned seeing today.

Here's the coupon codes for online ordering that we can't use at the Halloween Preview Party... $15 off $35 CRM307K exp. 8/4; $15 off $35 BBR35 exp. 8/4.

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

I guess I can hope for midnight Friday night. If they make us wait until the preview party starts, then things will start to blow out of stock before I can even get home from the store. I may skip the party, if that is the case. I swear, if I end up without my merchandise this year, I will be writing a nasty letter to YC corporate, along with my resignation from ever buying another thing from their stores. Ok, rant over.  Now I have to go to work to try to pay for all this collecting!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> So far my order hasn't been cancelled


same here but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Mae

Anyone having trouble accessing the BBL Facebook page? I tried to look at it this morning and it says content not found.


----------



## grandma lise

Mae, I can access the page at https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

This is an interesting illuma-lid... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/lodge-collection/1289617 I hadn't noticed it until last night. I like the owl and the tree branches. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Candy Corn and Witches Brew jars, votives, tealights, and tarts are online, as are the Dreadful Drip Taper Candles and the Pumpkin Patch and Trick or Treat medium swirl jar candles.

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far my order hasn't been cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> same here but i'm not holding my breath.
Click to expand...

me too! I'm expecting it too.


----------



## dragonfly102102

First off, I would like to give a big THANK YOU! to the person who posted for us to use the item number in quick shop to order. I was able to order the prom couple, bone white, frankenstein and his bride, and the motorcycle rider. I was in the process of ordering the beach cruiser when we got shut down by YC. Oh well, I am very happy I was able to get the others ordered. I know a lot of folks are worried that our orders are cancelled, but I think they'll honor them. Ya'll remember last year when the put the bride on groom with the cake on the website? It was about a week in advance and the picture they used was the '09 couple but the product was actually the '10 couple. They not only sent me my boney but they also refunded me for it because it showed I ordered the '09. So that boney was free. I could be totally wrong and we all get cancellations, but any other time that we managed to slip in and order ahead of time they have honored it. Also, it looks like everyone on Boney Bunch Love on FB were in the dark last night. No one was able to order and it looks like they were up on the website late like us. So so so glad I was here and not over there. Thanks again


----------



## dragonfly102102

'08 couple is online
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive---2008-original)/1150177


----------



## wednesdayaddams

just bought 4 of them. 



dragonfly102102 said:


> '08 couple is online
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch-(online--catalog-exclusive---2008-original)/1150177


----------



## dragonfly102102

The house is up!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1290688


----------



## ninababy100109

Hallelujah!!!! 08 couple is mine x 2!! Congrats to all who were able to get in some orders last night. Wish I could've been there with u but these 12 hr work shifts are killin me. You guys are the best!!


----------



## witchyone

Just snagged the haunted house and the bride and groom! Thanks, guys! I knew trolling this forum all day would come in handy!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Yay!! Just got mansion and bride & groom!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Just got the Bride and Groom. Yes!!!!!! I went to work out and came back to this awesome news. For those getting both the Bride and Groom and the haunted mansion, are you submitting two orders to take advantage of the the coupons?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> Just got the Bride and Groom. Yes!!!!!! I went to work out and came back to this awesome news. For those getting both the Bride and Groom and the haunted mansion, are you submitting two orders to take advantage of the the coupons?


Dang didn't think about..only used one


----------



## Dante

How different is the haunted house from previous years? The main difference I am able to notice is the spider...but wasn't sure if it was different enough to justify ordering. Thanks for the heads up about the bride and groom! I still have not gotten a cancellation notice from the midnight order. I wonder if they will just hold off shipping them with the orders on the day of the launch party.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yay!! Just got mansion and bride & groom!!!!


I just ordered mine too! Also, I checked my order from last night and so far it hasn't been cancelled. My confirmation came at 10:30 p.m. mtn time and I haven't received another email saying my order wouldn't be filled.


----------



## witchyone

Boneybunchlove said:


> Dang didn't think about..only used one


Me either! I was so afraid they were going to disappear that I didn't even think of separating the order.


----------



## myerman82

I don't know why they would hold off orders to ship on Saturday. They know that most orders leave within a day and most people won't be getting these until at least Saturday. I know last year I got my order on Friday. However, when I ordered the cat tart warmer a few weeks later it took them close to 2 weeks to ship that out.


----------



## maxthedog

Awesome, thanks!! ordered both. Did 2 orders, bought 2 bride and groom, 31 after tax and shipping..haunted house was 37 after 20 off code shipped


----------



## myerman82

I wonder how long it's going to take before the 08 bride and groom sells out. I hope everyone here does get a chance to order it. I just wonder if they over produced it or if it will be limited.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i hope everyone gets it. i bought a few extra just in case someone misses out. 



myerman82 said:


> I wonder how long it's going to take before the 08 bride and groom sells out. I hope everyone here does get a chance to order it. I just wonder if they over produced it or if it will be limited.


----------



## sanura03

Ahhhh what to add to get it up to $45? There's lots of stuff I wouldn't mind having but nothing that's in my plan...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you can buy 2 of the bride & groom and a few tarts?



sanura03 said:


> Ahhhh what to add to get it up to $45? There's lots of stuff I wouldn't mind having but nothing that's in my plan...


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

YESSSS!! Got the bride and groom and haunted mansion!! These were the two pieces I wanted most this year


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> you can buy 2 of the bride & groom and a few tarts?


Or two bride and grooms and use the 15 off 35 coupon. I learned not to waste money on stuff I won't use.


----------



## Mae

Just check YC. The 2008 bride and groom and the mansion are up. Go! Go! Go!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

arrrrrrrrrgh...i let YOU people...lol...talk me into buying TWO bride/grooms...i definitely won't mind re-selling to someone here if they miss it or ill take one back to the store. I just couldn't wait and take the chance on not getting it. *sigh* I am pathetic.....


----------



## sanura03

It's just that I had a very strict Halloween budget that didn't include 2 b&gs. My husband was a dear and said I could order something for him and not count it toward my Halloween budget. He picked 2x4. So yes, I ordered a man candle to round out my Halloween order. I knew you guys would love that.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> It's just that I had a very strict Halloween budget that didn't include 2 b&gs. My husband was a dear and said I could order something for him and not count it toward my Halloween budget. He picked 2x4. So yes, I ordered a man candle to round out my Halloween order. I knew you guys would love that.


I hear you about the strict budget. That's why I have to watch what I spend on the website and still have money for my in store purchase. If I had extra money I would have picked up extras for people here who missed out. Unfortunately, I couldn't do that but thanks to the people who did. I hate to see anyone pay what ebay sellers are asking.


----------



## milosalem00

ordered bride and groom


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well i promised someone else on this site i would buy an extra for her so i haven't seen her around yet.

so if she misses out i have an extra for her and then you never know.

we don't know if they have enough to last more than a day ?????

they could be sold out in an hour. who knows?



wickedwillingwench said:


> arrrrrrrrrgh...i let YOU people...lol...talk me into buying TWO bride/grooms...i definitely won't mind re-selling to someone here if they miss it or ill take one back to the store. I just couldn't wait and take the chance on not getting it. *sigh* I am pathetic.....


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> well i promised someone else on this site i would buy an extra for her so i haven't seen her around yet.
> 
> so if she misses out i have an extra for her and then you never know.
> 
> we don't know if they have enough to last more than a day ?????
> 
> they could be sold out in an hour. who knows?


Exactly, who knows how many they made. A lot of people check the website at night and don't know they are up now. Hopefully it won't be sold out by then but if it was that would be awful for those who really wanted it.


----------



## maxthedog

popping up all over ebay now for almost $100


----------



## myerman82

It was bound to happen. Those vultures need to pay for all that stock they just purchased. I hope people aren't dumb enough to spend that.


----------



## myerman82

"THIS WILL BE A FREE SHIPPING ITEM! WILL SHIP PRIORITY MAIL & I'LL PAY FOR INSURANCE! LOOK AT MY FEEDBACK YOU GET WHAT YOU BID ON!"
WHAT!!!!!!! No free tapers with that?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Exactly, who knows how many they made. A lot of people check the website at night and don't know they are up now. Hopefully it won't be sold out by then but if it was that would be awful for those who really wanted it.


i agree...worst case scenario, I can send it to my gf in Texas who's a halloween nut but refuses to buy into the boneys.  She and her hubby got married a week before we did so I think it would make a nice little 'howdy there' to my sistah from another mistah.


----------



## maxthedog

myerman82 said:


> "THIS WILL BE A FREE SHIPPING ITEM! WILL SHIP PRIORITY MAIL & I'LL PAY FOR INSURANCE! LOOK AT MY FEEDBACK YOU GET WHAT YOU BID ON!"
> WHAT!!!!!!! No free tapers with that?


Free shipping though, can't beat that...4 available too


----------



## myerman82

It's just nice to have a second in case one of them gets damaged or arrives damaged and they are sold out by then. I wonder if they will be stamped anniversary since they aren't being promoted as an anniversary piece.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> Free shipping though, can't beat that...4 available too


Cash in while the pot is hot I guess.


----------



## Mae

Just ordered the Bride and Groom. Can't wait for the rest of the Boneys. Come on YC!


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Exactly, who knows how many they made. A lot of people check the website at night and don't know they are up now. Hopefully it won't be sold out by then but if it was that would be awful for those who really wanted it.


Could've been me! I was up till 4 waiting for anything on the site and my husband was letting me sleep in. So I got up and was reading the thread on my phone and saw that they had gone up 1/2 hour earlier so I flew downstairs. My husband just kind of looked at me and remarked that I looked like I was moving with a purpose LMAO. So glad I finally got one! That makes 3 out of the 5 pieces I really want. So if they go online early I'll probably order the Prom couple and the moving haunted house and chance everything else at the preview party. We randomly found out after an outlet trip a month ago that we get money back (like 5%) when we shop at YC using our USAA card. But it only works in-store and not online or I'd probably just order them all online at this point =/


----------



## neochiq

Hey all  Just joined! I had a question-- I have boney bunches from each year but I still have some 2008 ones and I was wondering how much they're worth? I have the spider web lady and the momma with baby and carriage. I have seen them on ebay for quite a bit and although I love them, I could use the extra money...BUT I want to get my money's worth! Thanks in advance!


----------



## myerman82

After I get the Frankenstein couple and Train I will also chance everything else at the store. I'm just happy to have the 08 bride and groom. Half the worries are over.


----------



## maxthedog

neochiq said:


> Hey all  Just joined! I had a question-- I have boney bunches from each year but I still have some 2008 ones and I was wondering how much they're worth? I have the spider web lady and the momma with baby and carriage. I have seen them on ebay for quite a bit and although I love them, I could use the extra money...BUT I want to get my money's worth! Thanks in advance!


I sent you a msg


----------



## Jack&Sally

So, I usually don't post to this site, but instead just read all the info all year. Thank you Hell Harpy (I think) for the tip last night. Scored 7 of them before yankee scandle shut us down. Kinda confused as to why YC doesn't want business from loyal customers


----------



## myerman82

Honestly, a lot of times I see the 08 pieces listed with a hefty price tag and they never sell. They do sell for a lot though but normally the buy it now auctions just sit. With that said I need a mom with baby carriage but I'm sure I can't afford what you would be asking right now.


----------



## myerman82

Jack&Sally said:


> So, I usually don't post to this site, but instead just read all the info all year. Thank you Hell Harpy (I think) for the tip last night. Scored 7 of them before yankee scandle shut us down. Kinda confused as to why YC doesn't want business from loyal customers


We all have been trying to figure out Yankee Candle for a while now. If we listened to them we would have missed out on the bride and groom today. They have been telling people nothing will go online until Saturday.


----------



## grandma lise

Neochiq, those pieces are very, very valuable. If you sell them, buy insurance and pack them with great care. Later today, I'll PM you information on their average selling price of all pieces in the 2008 collection.

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah i wondered about that too? it says "original 08 piece"?

guess it doesn't matter to me but it might matter to someone else. i am just so grateful i have some! i can share now with my sister or heck, just keep them all over the house! ha ha

now i HAVE TO, MUST go to pier one for their wonderful black led tapers 




myerman82 said:


> It's just nice to have a second in case one of them gets damaged or arrives damaged and they are sold out by then. I wonder if they will be stamped anniversary since they aren't being promoted as an anniversary piece.


----------



## Guest

I love the Boneys and think they are all neat, but after I get the Bride and Groom, I really don't care if I get anything else this season.

Yay for us! Goodbye Headless Faceless farmer...goodbye faceless Baby...goodbye stanky bacon candle!


----------



## Jack&Sally

Yes, and that is a conundrum of sorts. Go to the preview party or buy pieces online? I guess an iphone could help with the multitasking and allow a person to do both, but YC cannot expect all their customers to be tech savvy in the least. The only YC store I live near is small so the stock will probably be quite meager compared to most other stores. I am hoping a Friday night full online release is in store for all the boney lovers


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> I love the Boneys and think they are all neat, but after I get the Bride and Groom, I really don't care if I get anything else this season.
> 
> Yay for us! Goodbye Headless Faceless farmer...goodbye faceless Baby...goodbye stanky bacon candle!


 the train and the frank (along with the 08 B/G) were my must haves. I would like to have the cat and original bonesy and the black cat shade but if not, I will live.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I bet I'm in the minority on this one, but I kind of am a little disappointed that the only re-release (at present) online is the 08 couple. I was hoping that some other re-released surprises, like the Boney couple in bed, might appear too. I refuse to pay $19.99 + $5 shipping for just one piece. I always buy several in order to use a coupon and sort of justify the $5 shipping. I'm going to roll the dice and wait to order, and see if anything else pops up. The mansion and the candles just aren't on my wish list, so that doesn't help  

I'm really happy, though, for all of you guys that wanted and scored both!


----------



## witchyone

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I bet I'm in the minority on this one, but I kind of am a little disappointed that the only re-release (at present) online is the 08 couple. I was hoping that some other re-released surprises, like the Boney couple in bed, might appear too. I refuse to pay $19.99 + $5 shipping for just one piece. I always buy several in order to use a coupon and sort of justify the $5 shipping. I'm going to roll the dice and wait to order, and see if anything else pops up. The mansion and the candles just aren't on my wish list, so that doesn't help
> 
> I'm really happy, though, for all of you guys that wanted and scored both!


I was wondering if they were going to slowly roll things out over the course of today. Someone at BBL called and was told nothing else would be released online until Saturday, or after Saturday. But then again, we've been receiving conflicting reports this entire time, so who knows what's going to happen?

Releasing the online/catalog exclusive makes sense to me, but why the mansion too?


----------



## Jack&Sally

I am excited for the release of the 08 couple. I was hoping for a possible release of Aunt Hilda and her umbrella. I broke mine last year (still hurts) and, of course, ebay prices are just disgusting. My Uncle Vlad looks quite lonely with his 3 heads and no Hilda. The Drummer is another piece I know people have a hard time getting. I was lucky enough to get him, but I know a slew of people who have an incomplete band. Those are my top two re-releases I would like to see. And maybe brother grim


----------



## myerman82

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I bet I'm in the minority on this one, but I kind of am a little disappointed that the only re-release (at present) online is the 08 couple. I was hoping that some other re-released surprises, like the Boney couple in bed, might appear too. I refuse to pay $19.99 + $5 shipping for just one piece. I always buy several in order to use a coupon and sort of justify the $5 shipping. I'm going to roll the dice and wait to order, and see if anything else pops up. The mansion and the candles just aren't on my wish list, so that doesn't help
> 
> I'm really happy, though, for all of you guys that wanted and scored both!


I bet they knew if they would release other Boney Bunches right now people would maximize their coupon. Either people had to get two of the bride and groom or purchase other things and I bet they were banking on that. The majority of us were going to purchase two anyway so it worked out great for us that used the 15 off 35 coupon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I bet I'm in the minority on this one, but I kind of am a little disappointed that the only re-release (at present) online is the 08 couple. I was hoping that some other re-released surprises, like the Boney couple in bed, might appear too. I refuse to pay $19.99 + $5 shipping for just one piece. I always buy several in order to use a coupon and sort of justify the $5 shipping. I'm going to roll the dice and wait to order, and see if anything else pops up. The mansion and the candles just aren't on my wish list, so that doesn't help
> 
> I'm really happy, though, for all of you guys that wanted and scored both!


I agree with being happy for all who got some of what they wanted (me being one of them  ) As for other pieces, I'd love to have more pirate pieces, how about some boneys dressed as fairy-tale characters like red riding hood, the wolf, hansel and gretel or others? The possibilites are ENDLESS--Boney imagineers need to WAKE UP! How about Boneys dressed for a masquerade party a la the Frank/Bride pair? Dracula, the Wolfman, a zombie, a witch...boneys just wanna have fuh-un. 

THey really need to put ME in charge of design.


----------



## myerman82

Jack&Sally said:


> I am excited for the release of the 08 couple. I was hoping for a possible release of Aunt Hilda and her umbrella. I broke mine last year (still hurts) and, of course, ebay prices are just disgusting. My Uncle Vlad looks quite lonely with his 3 heads and no Hilda. The Drummer is another piece I know people have a hard time getting. I was lucky enough to get him, but I know a slew of people who have an incomplete band. Those are my top two re-releases I would like to see. And maybe brother grim


I never knew the drummer was such a hard piece to get. I saw them all the time in 2010 but I never got any of the band members.


----------



## Jack&Sally

myerman82 said:


> I never knew the drummer was such a hard piece to get. I saw them all the time in 2010 but I never got any of the band members.


I thought so too a while back, but it seems to be a scarce piece now. When it does pop up it always seems to be over a hundred. The 3 piece band is on ebay currently for 130ish. Personally, that's about the best price I have seen when the drummer is involved for quite some time


----------



## Guest

I saw the few Halloween things they had....how does that Witches Brew smell? (I believe that was the name).


----------



## DarkSecret

*on-line sale of 2008 couple an mansion*

Hey out there the 2008 couple and mansion is for sale on the Yankee Candle website as of 1:25 p.m. EST.


----------



## Jack&Sally

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I saw the few Halloween things they had....how does that Witches Brew smell? (I believe that was the name).


I like it. It smells much better when burning in my opinion. A nice blend of autumn spices that grows on you if you initially are unsure. I bought a medium one this morning


----------



## sanura03

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I saw the few Halloween things they had....how does that Witches Brew smell? (I believe that was the name).


Some people say it's just patchouli, some say it's patchouli and clove. I say it makes me sick to my stomach lol.


----------



## myerman82

Jack&Sally said:


> I thought so too a while back, but it seems to be a scarce piece now. When it does pop up it always seems to be over a hundred. The 3 piece band is on ebay currently for 130ish. Personally, that's about the best price I have seen when the drummer is involved for quite some time


Who would have known. I always passed on the band members because they didn't do anything for me at the time. 
It's interesting to see some of these pieces creep up in value while some pieces decrease in value. A perfect example would be the 2010 santa clause boney. You can pick him up for under $20 now on ebay.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> Some people say it's just patchouli, some say it's patchouli and clove. I say it makes me sick to my stomach lol.


Thank you! lol!!!

Hmm..I might not get it then. I am searching for new scents...since I am wearing my pumpkin spice out lol


----------



## Jack&Sally

myerman82 said:


> Who would have known. I always passed on the band members because they didn't do anything for me at the time.
> It's interesting to see some of these pieces creep up in value while some pieces decrease in value. A perfect example would be the 2010 santa clause boney. You can pick him up for under $20 now on ebay.


I remember seeing some Duffer Mcbones for hardly anything as well. He never seemed to get any popularity. He is kind of an ancillary boney to me


----------



## sanura03

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Thank you! lol!!!
> 
> Hmm..I might not get it then. I am searching for new scents...since I am wearing my pumpkin spice out lol


Some people love it. During the 2010 season something I wanted sold out online so I made an over the phone order from the flagship store and they sent it an a box which, according to the lable was originally used to ship 200 something witches brew tarts and even though there weren't actually any present in our house, just the box they had once been in was enough to stink up our entire 1300 sf apartment until we got rid of it because it was making me sick to my stomach. So you definitely get a lot of bang for your buck with that scent. Whether or not that bang is enjoyable depends on the person lol. But a lot of scents don't agree with me.


----------



## myerman82

Jack&Sally said:


> I remember seeing some Duffer Mcbones for hardly anything as well. He never seemed to get any popularity. He is kind of an ancillary boney to me


I'm surprised at how fast the pirates from 2009 went up in value. Then again 2009 is starting to become as valuable as 2008 pieces.


----------



## Jack&Sally

myerman82 said:


> I'm surprised at how fast the pirates from 2009 went up in value. Then again 2009 is starting to become as valuable as 2008 pieces.


I never grabbed the headless pirate, but I did purchase Captain Macha upon release. It's true, the prices are out of reach for me now. I left a couple of valuable 09 boneys on the shelf.


----------



## Halloeve55

Heading to pier1 in about 10 mins..if I can ever get my son out of toyrus! hope they have Halloween anything! Lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Of course that stuff is available as I'm out running errands! :Kicking like a little girl!:


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Jack&Sally said:


> I never grabbed the headless pirate, but I did purchase Captain Macha upon release. It's true, the prices are out of reach for me now. I left a couple of valuable 09 boneys on the shelf.


they don't have any value to me if I don't like them. I wish I had gotten the Pirate with the chest, tho...Napoleon Blownaparte needs a friend. I wish they'd make that prototype of the pirates in a dinghy...i'd buy it. It would make a cute scene...


----------



## myerman82

I think the only year I picked up everything was last year. Each year I only bought what I really liked and it turns out that I too, left a couple of valuable pieces behind. I used to think that the re-released pieces were just overstock that they had plenty of and decided to sell again. However, with the released of the 08 bride and groom this year, I believe that they actually put that piece into production again. If it sells out we may see other highly sought after pieces go into production next year. I will be happy to add those pieces I missed out on to my collection but it brings the overall value down. Part of the fun is is being able to own some pieces that are highly collectable and valuable. The again, I could never afford to pay what some of the ebay sellers ask so I say keep them coming. However, I can also see how someone who has back collected and spend quite a bit of money for those pieces would be upset.


----------



## Guest

Jack&Sally said:


> I like it. It smells much better when burning in my opinion. A nice blend of autumn spices that grows on you if you initially are unsure. I bought a medium one this morning


Sorry, I missed your comment!

I guess I need to smell it in person before I order it. I am pretty tolerant to new scents (I mean, within reason, haha)


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> It's just nice to have a second in case one of them gets damaged or arrives damaged and they are sold out by then. I wonder if they will be stamped anniversary since they aren't being promoted as an anniversary piece.


Or, in case one is faceless!!!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Or, in case one is faceless!!!


Then it would be the HOLY GRAIL of all boneys. The faceless baby better watch out.


----------



## Jack&Sally

wickedwillingwench said:


> they don't have any value to me if I don't like them. I wish I had gotten the Pirate with the chest, tho...Napoleon Blownaparte needs a friend. I wish they'd make that prototype of the pirates in a dinghy...i'd buy it. It would make a cute scene...


The issue with me was that I didn't realize how popular they would get. I liked the majority of 09, but with my being relatively new to boney collecting then I didn't realize how popular and quick they would be bought up. They were gone from my store rather swiftly. I did get my 3 headed vlad which is by far my fav piece of any collection. Not sure why. The scene you have in mind does sound pretty awesome


----------



## myerman82

Jack&Sally said:


> The issue with me was that I didn't realize how popular they would get. I liked the majority of 09, but with my being relatively new to boney collecting then I didn't realize how popular and quick they would be bought up. They were gone from my store rather swiftly. I did get my 3 headed vlad which is by far my fav piece of any collection. Not sure why. The scene you have in mind does sound pretty awesome


I missed out on everything in 2009 because my friend told me they looked dumb. Thank gosh I back collected a few of those pieces. Still, I would love to add the pirates to my collection and whatever else I can find at a reasonable price.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Jack&Sally said:


> The issue with me was that I didn't realize how popular they would get. I liked the majority of 09, but with my being relatively new to boney collecting then I didn't realize how popular and quick they would be bought up. They were gone from my store rather swiftly. I did get my 3 headed vlad which is by far my fav piece of any collection. Not sure why. The scene you have in mind does sound pretty awesome


I have learned that if i ever see anything i really, really like, I better buy it now...coz it will be gone when i come back. Just the way my life goes.


----------



## Jack&Sally

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Sorry, I missed your comment!
> 
> I guess I need to smell it in person before I order it. I am pretty tolerant to new scents (I mean, within reason, haha)


When I first smelled it I was a bit unsure. It smelled a bit chemical. It was after I burned it that I started liking it. Probably safer to jus smell it at the store before you dish out the $$. It is hard not to buy everything!


----------



## Guest

Jack&Sally said:


> When I first smelled it I was a bit unsure. It smelled a bit chemical. It was after I burned it that I started liking it. Probably safer to jus smell it at the store before you dish out the $$. *It is hard not to buy everything![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Esp when it comes to all the Fall/Halloween scents, haha! I have quite an addiction.


----------



## Dante

Out of curiosity I checked to see how many Bride and Grooms would be able to be added to the cart. I could add 1,654 before it said I could not add anymore because there wasn't more stock.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

how did you do that? it only lets you order in maximum increments of 12 pieces?




Dante said:


> Out of curiosity I checked to see how many Bride and Grooms would be able to be added to the cart. I could add 1,654 before it said I could not add anymore because there wasn't more stock.


----------



## Dante

If you click add to bag repeatedly, it will add them to your bag in increments of 12.


----------



## Jack&Sally

Looks like some poor souls are being scammed on ebay. The 08 bride and groom usually appears on ebay here and there. Now there is suddenly an influx of 08 pieces. People bidding $50+ for something that is $20 on YC right now.. Facepalm


----------



## Kriscourter

Can't believe missed last night. Was up to 1 checking and then again at 5 am. Was thinking to do item numbers but brain couldn't think anymore. Also I called yc and they said supposedly that no more going online til Saturday r after Saturday. I'm like how does it go online after the preview party. She's like oh just keep checking all day. Sure ok lady. But will be haunting again at midnight Friday. Also doing some homework got my notebook with my groupings of boneys and coupon codes. Called my local store and they will be letting people do 3 separate qualifying transactions using the same coupon. Hope helps.


----------



## Guest

Dante said:


> Out of curiosity I checked to see how many Bride and Grooms would be able to be added to the cart. I could add 1,654 before it said I could not add anymore because there wasn't more stock.


LOL! I tried to do that by adding 12 at a time and then gave up in the 700s!

Good job! You are now a full fledged member of the 31st Boney Bunch Battalion, and I bestow a Purple Bone upon you for valor while serving as a Scout and wounding your finger...you must have clicked your mouse for hours while finding that info out!


----------



## Guest

Jack&Sally said:


> Looks like some poor souls are being scammed on ebay. The 08 bride and groom usually appears on ebay here and there. Now there is suddenly an influx of 08 pieces. People bidding $50+ for something that is $20 on YC right now.. Facepalm


Don't you wish you could somehow message those poor souls and throw them a bone? Or at least a Boney?


----------



## Jack&Sally

hollow said:


> Don't you wish you could somehow message those poor souls and throw them a bone? Or at least a Boney?


Yes. So many sellers on ebay lack ethical behavior


----------



## myerman82

Last I checked most of them did not have bids yet.


----------



## ninababy100109

Dante said:


> Out of curiosity I checked to see how many Bride and Grooms would be able to be added to the cart. I could add 1,654 before it said I could not add anymore because there wasn't more stock.


That's hysterical and ingenious all at once!


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> Don't you wish you could somehow message those poor souls and throw them a bone? Or at least a Boney?


I did send messages to some of these dirtbag sellers asking, "Is this the original or the one that's on the YC website rt now for like 20 bux?" No answer - gee I wonder why? Just wanted to let them kno w/o actually calling them dirtbags that they are dirtbags. Maybe next time ill just straight up call em dirtbags, since they don't answer anyway...dirtbags!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Jack&Sally said:


> When I first smelled it I was a bit unsure. It smelled a bit chemical. It was after I burned it that I started liking it. Probably safer to jus smell it at the store before you dish out the $$. It is hard not to buy everything!


 You can't believe how 'odd' this posts reads when taken out of context...LOL.


----------



## sanura03

Referring to the "fan appreciation day" at the flagship store, on FB: "I'm coming all the way from Wisconsin for it!"
Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh. I HATE crowds, as in I have panic attacks if I'm crammed into a small space with too many people. Could they REALLY not do it any other day?
I really wanted to experience a flagship store Halloween preview party and now I'm afraid that there will be tons of people there and I'll have to fight to get what I want, which I have no interest in. And I'm afraid that if I just go to my regular store there won't be enough stock. If it weren't for those stupid ornaments back in '11 (which I'm still kind of mad about lol,) and worrying that there will be another 'surprise' like that, I wouldn't go to a store at all. 
Sorry for whining guys, you are the only people that understand this conundrum though lol.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I did send messages to some of these dirtbag sellers asking, "Is this the original or the one that's on the YC website rt now for like 20 bux?" No answer - gee I wonder why? Just wanted to let them kno w/o actually calling them dirtbags that they are dirtbags. Maybe next time ill just straight up call em dirtbags, since they don't answer anyway...dirtbags!


Unfortunately, if these aren't marked anniversary pieces they will put them off as originals. I'm betting they are waiting until they have confirmation of the stamp before answering.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Unfortunately, if these aren't marked anniversary pieces they will put them off as originals. I'm betting they are waiting until they have confirmation of the stamp before answering.


I just got this from one seller:

Hi they are all the same as the original one. There are no dates on the new ones. The ones online are the exact same ones that were sold in 2008.

I followed up with this:

The ones online will say anniversary collection. The original will not. That's y I'm wondering. I want the original that says designed by Ronnie Walter for Yankee Candle on the bottom.

Then I got this:

They do not say anniversary collection on them

I don't kno how she could know this but I know the piece she's selling isn't from 08 - unless she was a fortune teller and bought 5 of em in 08. If these really aren't differentiated in any way from the 08 piece, then I feel really bad for those who spent a fortune on it or even those who were lucky enough to have purchased it 5 years ago. I don't buy for value, but value is a big part of collecting. And some collectors will surely be pissed if this is true.


----------



## Jack&Sally

wickedwillingwench said:


> You can't believe how 'odd' this posts reads when taken out of context...LOL.


Lol. It does sound a little shady doesn't it


----------



## Boognish

I just want to say thank you to everyone on here for all the helpful information. I haven't formally introduced myself yet, this is my second year into boney bunch. I got into boneys last year from working at YC. Sadly our store was closed down in January. However, I've been obsessed with Halloween since i was old enough to know what a skeleton was.  

Anyways, I wanted to say Hi to everyone and thanks again. You guys are so great on the info. I've been going back and forth between BBL and here trying to get as much info as I can since I'm no longer an employee. I wouldn't have been able to order anything last night if it wasn't for Hell Harpy! Thanks!!

Also, Mae, I noticed you were from Montgomery, AL. I'll be at the Montgomery preview party store! It's cool to see a fellow Alabamian on here (RTR) 

Emily


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Jack&Sally said:


> Lol. It does sound a little shady doesn't it


uh huh....i see the re-telling of a bad date in a sleazy motel room in a red light district. LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boognish said:


> I just want to say thank you to everyone on here for all the helpful information. I haven't formally introduced myself yet, this is my second year into boney bunch. I got into boneys last year from working at YC. Sadly our store was closed down in January. However, I've been obsessed with Halloween since i was old enough to know what a skeleton was.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to say Hi to everyone and thanks again. You guys are so great on the info. I've been going back and forth between BBL and here trying to get as much info as I can since I'm no longer an employee. I wouldn't have been able to order anything last night if it wasn't for Hell Harpy! Thanks!!
> 
> Also, Mae, I noticed you were from Montgomery, AL. I'll be at the Montgomery preview party store! It's cool to see a fellow Alabamian on here (RTR)
> 
> Emily


Welcome, Emily.  That's a much prettier name than the 'Boogerish' i see. LOL. 

Boneys are addicting, aren't they? I LOVE Halloween, too...and I'm so abbynormal it's not funny but I have a fun life!!!


----------



## neochiq

grandma lise said:


> Neochiq, those pieces are very, very valuable. If you sell them, buy insurance and pack them with great care. Later today, I'll PM you information on their average selling price of all pieces in the 2008 collection.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks- I will look for it!


----------



## Boognish

They are quite addicting. I've accumulated bunches of boneys already hehe.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> I just got this from one seller:
> 
> Hi they are all the same as the original one. There are no dates on the new ones. The ones online are the exact same ones that were sold in 2008.
> 
> I followed up with this:
> 
> The ones online will say anniversary collection. The original will not. That's y I'm wondering. I want the original that says designed by Ronnie Walter for Yankee Candle on the bottom.
> 
> Then I got this:
> 
> They do not say anniversary collection on them
> 
> I don't kno how she could know this but I know the piece she's selling isn't from 08 - unless she was a fortune teller and bought 5 of em in 08. If these really aren't differentiated in any way from the 08 piece, then I feel really bad for those who spent a fortune on it or even those who were lucky enough to have purchased it 5 years ago. I don't buy for value, but value is a big part of collecting. And some collectors will surely be pissed if this is true.


but you know, the YC website says "Boney Bunch (Online & Catalog Exclusive - 2008 Original)" verbatim. So, I wonder if they didn't have some reserve stock somewhere...i mean it could happen, right?


----------



## ninababy100109

Boognish said:


> I just want to say thank you to everyone on here for all the helpful information. I haven't formally introduced myself yet, this is my second year into boney bunch. I got into boneys last year from working at YC. Sadly our store was closed down in January. However, I've been obsessed with Halloween since i was old enough to know what a skeleton was.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to say Hi to everyone and thanks again. You guys are so great on the info. I've been going back and forth between BBL and here trying to get as much info as I can since I'm no longer an employee. I wouldn't have been able to order anything last night if it wasn't for Hell Harpy! Thanks!!
> 
> Also, Mae, I noticed you were from Montgomery, AL. I'll be at the Montgomery preview party store! It's cool to see a fellow Alabamian on here (RTR)
> 
> Emily


Welcome Emily. That was very kind of you. The people on this thread are certainly the best! True collectors, in it for the fun not money, and actually care about helping one another. A lil crazy - myself as crazy as anyone - but that's what happens when u get the Boney Fever. Also, if I recall correctly u posted some pics of the new line for us earlier? - Thanks so much. That was awesome and a big help.

Nina


----------



## ninababy100109

wickedwillingwench said:


> but you know, the YC website says "Boney Bunch (Online & Catalog Exclusive - 2008 Original)" verbatim. So, I wonder if they didn't have some reserve stock somewhere...i mean it could happen, right?


I don't kno. I suppose. But it's hard to imagine they would have this many, and have hd them back for this long. I mean they're savvy but not that savvy. Right?


----------



## Boognish

Yeah, that's actually why I created an account  I just happened to save the pictures on my computer then noticed a lot of people hadn't seen them. I'm glad I did, this seems like a really nice place!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> I don't kno. I suppose. But it's hard to imagine they would have this many, and have hd them back for this long. I mean they're savvy but not that savvy. Right?


it is just weird, huh??


----------



## Kitty

2008 YC BB Bride & Groom stickers read

Made exclusively for Yankee Candle Designed by Ronnie Walter

Yankee Candle Co. 1148178 
bar code
BRIDE/GROOM P4
$14.99


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty said:


> 2008 YC BB Bride & Groom stickers read
> 
> Made exclusively for Yankee Candle Designed by Ronnie Walter
> 
> Yankee Candle Co. 1148178
> bar code
> BRIDE/GROOM P4
> $14.99


well, that's a totally different sku number. I'm glad we can tell them apart.


----------



## ninababy100109

Def weird and a lil awesome. Is it said that the purchase of this ceramic taper holder has put a smile on my face and pep in my step all day? It's like a happy pill! - Crazy or not? I kno I'm not alone here....


----------



## witchyone

ninababy100109 said:


> Def weird and a lil awesome. Is it said that the purchase of this ceramic taper holder has put a smile on my face and pep in my step all day? It's like a happy pill! - Crazy or not? I kno I'm not alone here....


You are definitely not alone! I was having a terrible day and this made me feel better.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i will be very happy to add this piece to my collection. 2008 is when my dh and i got engaged so I love how our life mirrors the BB bride and groom...lol. I just love hte bb...period. Except we ain't havin no babies...not even boney ones. *shudder*


----------



## Buzzard

I have a couple of questions for you Yankee Candle/Boney Bunch experts as I try to get caught up here. Is there a way to get free shipping for online orders other than spending $100? Is it possible to use more than 1 coupon code per order? When do you guys foresee these being available for purchase online again.....will it be before the preview on Saturday?

Thanks!


----------



## Halloeve55

FINALLY made it to my computer...! ugh the torture of wondering if id make it! i ordered the 08' couple,box of witches brew tealights and 3 witches brew votives..loveee that scent! and used the $15 off coup.i ordered the MANSION(woohoooo) with the $20 coup.
Pier1 didn't have out their halloween items excpet two grapevine pumpkins with lights that were $40 bucks! and they get their stuff out monday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallo i am so glad you got your bride & groom! yayayyyyy!

i don't have room for the haunted house but it is very cute. i bought 4 bride & grooms in case someone missed out but it seems everyone on my list has one so i guess i'll have one for every room now ha ha!





Halloeve55 said:


> FINALLY made it to my computer...! ugh the torture of wondering if id make it! i ordered the 08' couple,box of witches brew tealights and 3 witches brew votives..loveee that scent! and used the $15 off coup.i ordered the MANSION(woohoooo) with the $20 coup.
> Pier1 didn't have out their halloween items excpet two grapevine pumpkins with lights that were $40 bucks! and they get their stuff out monday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

buzzard i've never been able to get more than one coupon to work at a time. i've also had issues with them not letting me use the same coupon twice in one week online, although hopefully this is not the case (i am talking about online orders)

sometimes things that sell out will come back online, sometimes if they do it is for a few hours and then they are gone. so if you want something, my suggestion would be to get it when you can. 




Buzzard said:


> I have a couple of questions for you Yankee Candle/Boney Bunch experts as I try to get caught up here. Is there a way to get free shipping for online orders other than spending $100? Is it possible to use more than 1 coupon code per order? When do you guys foresee these being available for purchase online again.....will it be before the preview on Saturday?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jack&Sally

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallo i am so glad you got your bride & groom! yayayyyyy!
> 
> i don't have room for the haunted house but it is very cute. i bought 4 bride & grooms in case someone missed out but it seems everyone on my list has one so i guess i'll have one for every room now ha ha!


I went ahead and bought the mansion, but I am also short on space. I never have any self control once I get to shopping


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh and thanks for the heads up on pier one hallo. i will still check mine out on saturday, just in case! they did say if there was something specific i want they would try to locate it in a box. so i will give it a shot!




Halloeve55 said:


> FINALLY made it to my computer...! ugh the torture of wondering if id make it! i ordered the 08' couple,box of witches brew tealights and 3 witches brew votives..loveee that scent! and used the $15 off coup.i ordered the MANSION(woohoooo) with the $20 coup.
> Pier1 didn't have out their halloween items excpet two grapevine pumpkins with lights that were $40 bucks! and they get their stuff out monday.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Thanks everyone for all the great information sharing on this forum. I kind of burst on to the scene last night w/out an introduction and I wasn’t really sure how to post messages. I’ve been collecting the boney’s since 2008 so it was a great surprise finding this group. Halloween is def my favorite holiday so I look forward to adding to my collection every year. Thanks again!


----------



## Jack&Sally

Hell Harpy said:


> Thanks everyone for all the great information sharing on this forum. I kind of burst on to the scene last night w/out an introduction and I wasn’t really sure how to post messages. I’ve been collecting the boney’s since 2008 so it was a great surprise finding this group. Halloween is def my favorite holiday so I look forward to adding to my collection every year. Thanks again!


You are my new hero after showing us the quick shop tool last night


----------



## sanura03

Dante said:


> Out of curiosity I checked to see how many Bride and Grooms would be able to be added to the cart. I could add 1,654 before it said I could not add anymore because there wasn't more stock.


Down to 1,589, actually hasn't gone down as quick as I would've thought. But they might be adding more. Who ever knows with them.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yes i had never seen that and i kept typing in the catalog numbers in the regular search box. had i known about the quick order thingy i probably would have some boneys on the way already lol. 

and the quick order thing is how i found the bride & groom this morning. i kept refreshing the page and suddenly, it wasn't saying "error" any more!  yaya!





Jack&Sally said:


> You are my new hero after showing us the quick shop tool last night


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well i wonder how many they started with? 2,000 maybe? maybe there aren't as many halloween weirdos as we thought!  LOL





sanura03 said:


> Down to 1,589, actually hasn't gone down as quick as I would've thought. But they might be adding more. Who ever knows with them.


----------



## Jack&Sally

wednesdayaddams said:


> yes i had never seen that and i kept typing in the catalog numbers in the regular search box. had i known about the quick order thingy i probably would have some boneys on the way already lol.
> 
> and the quick order thing is how i found the bride & groom this morning. i kept refreshing the page and suddenly, it wasn't saying "error" any more!  yaya!


That is dedication! Mine was more luck last night. I happened to see Hell Harpys post and already had the YC website and catalog item numbers in front of me. I was bummed to hear that some missed out, but the 2,000 or so bride and groom stock is reassuring.


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> well i wonder how many they started with? 2,000 maybe? maybe there aren't as many halloween weirdos as we thought!  LOL


Maybe it's because the resellers don't rise from their crypts until after dark


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wednesdayaddams said:


> well i wonder how many they started with? 2,000 maybe? maybe there aren't as many halloween weirdos as we thought!  LOL


gotta remember, by the time they were listed, lots of folks were already at work. how many members here? and how many lurk without ever registering.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol. i wonder what kind of people do this resale thing? i mean, how do you post an item, knowing full well someone can get it cheaper and live with yourself? is money that important?



sanura03 said:


> Maybe it's because the resellers don't rise from their crypts until after dark


----------



## ninababy100109

wickedwillingwench said:


> I agree with being happy for all who got some of what they wanted (me being one of them  ) As for other pieces, I'd love to have more pirate pieces, how about some boneys dressed as fairy-tale characters like red riding hood, the wolf, hansel and gretel or others? The possibilites are ENDLESS--Boney imagineers need to WAKE UP! How about Boneys dressed for a masquerade party a la the Frank/Bride pair? Dracula, the Wolfman, a zombie, a witch...boneys just wanna have fuh-un.
> 
> THey really need to put ME in charge of design.


www - I totally agree. I've been saying this forever. Some of the pieces they release are just wastes. Nobody wants them and the only people who will buy are prob collectors like us who will just buy cuz they're part of the collection. And that's a shame - when you're only releasing 13-15 pieces a year, no piece should b wasted. The possibilities are endless. And creativity should not b sacrificed cuz of time or money. That said, I do love some of what they've done the past few years. But they could do better. I like the prom king and queen - I really do. But wouldn't an actual king and queen with throne have been fabulous. Anyway - that's just my opinion. Not really a complaint cuz I'm too excited and don't want to be moaning and groaning. But they could use some help in the creative department. Maybe they should hire u www. In fact, just put to together a focus group and thro all of us in one room as the test subjects. We'll give the people what they want, ha!


----------



## ninababy100109

wednesdayaddams said:


> lol. i wonder what kind of people do this resale thing? i mean, how do you post an item, knowing full well someone can get it cheaper and live with yourself? is money that important?


They're just greedy ppl with no life that sit in front of their computers all day tryin to make a living by being vultures, so they never have to get their greedy rear ends off their computer chair and do ACTUAL work...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wednesdayaddams said:


> lol. i wonder what kind of people do this resale thing? i mean, how do you post an item, knowing full well someone can get it cheaper and live with yourself? is money that important?


it's called 'the law of supply and demand'


----------



## Jack&Sally

I was kind of hoping they would release a clown type boney. Blownaparte was kinda clownish with his balloon thing, but I want more clownish than that. Like black poofy hair, balloons and a big goofy suit with a Victorian touch to it. Something that reflects an old circus or something. Would probably look disastrous lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> www - I totally agree. I've been saying this forever. I like the prom king and queen - I really do. But wouldn't an actual king and queen with throne have been fabulous. Anyway - that's just my opinion. Not really a complaint cuz I'm too excited and don't want to be moaning and groaning. But they could use some help in the creative department. Maybe they should hire u www. In fact, just put to together a focus group and thro all of us in one room as the test subjects. We'll give the people what they want, ha!


oh, yes! a boney king with a throne and a queen and a court jester and a knight. Awesome....

they really NEED to be reading these boards.


----------



## sanura03

Wow, for some perspective, I decided to see how much they stock for a non-boney item so I picked a $14 scarecrow item and there are only 394 of them. I guess that shows us how much more popular the Boneys are for them. And the bride and groom will sell out looooooong before the scarecrows.


----------



## Shadowbat

I stopped in our YK today and the clerk had a Cat with the pumpkin sitting behind the counter. It's a lot bigger than I thought and actually looks better than the pic that was posted. IMO.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

to me, when i look at the 2008 pieces, i see far better quality and attention to detail. it seems like every year since it gets worse in terms of quality. the painting is shoddy and seems rushed in many pieces. the 2008 piece actually look like they are worth the price paid in 2008. even stuff in walmart generally doesn't have roughshod paint jobs on their stuff. not to be mean, that's just my observation. 




Jack&Sally said:


> I was kind of hoping they would release a clown type boney. Blownaparte was kinda clownish with his balloon thing, but I want more clownish than that. Like black poofy hair, balloons and a big goofy suit with a Victorian touch to it. Something that reflects an old circus or something. Would probably look disastrous lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow! they have stuff out? i plan on getting the dog and cat. i already have bonesey and last year's dog and cat, as well. might as well keep going. 



Shadowbat said:


> I stopped in our YK today and the clerk had a Cat with the pumpkin sitting behind the counter. It's a lot bigger than I thought and actually looks better than the pic that was posted. IMO.


----------



## Jack&Sally

wednesdayaddams said:


> to me, when i look at the 2008 pieces, i see far better quality and attention to detail. it seems like every year since it gets worse in terms of quality. the painting is shoddy and seems rushed in many pieces. the 2008 piece actually look like they are worth the price paid in 2008. even stuff in walmart generally doesn't have roughshod paint jobs on their stuff. not to be mean, that's just my observation.


The pictures of the 2013 pieces on Facebook were atrocious looking. I am hoping those were pilot pieces and not the products that will be shelved. One of the words on the hearse was spelled wrong!


----------



## Shadowbat

I guess it was broken and she had it out front to repackage it to send back. She didn't think anyone would notice it as everything's suppose to be a secret till Saturday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yes i noticed that and heard through the grapevine either here or on FB that many pieces that arrived to one store were not able to be sold because they were broken or falling apart. apparently the chinese factory that makes them hasn't had much instruction on english lettering!




Jack&Sally said:


> The pictures of the 2013 pieces on Facebook were atrocious looking. I am hoping those were pilot pieces and not the products that will be shelved. One of the words on the hearse was spelled wrong!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow. what a shame. i know the stores suffer in their sales when they can't sell the stock so to have to send it back must really stink. i hope that chinese factory has to refund the $$ for that stuff. maybe they could try something novel (what an idea) and have them made in the "gasp" UNITED STATES!




Shadowbat said:


> I guess it was broken and she had it out front to repackage it to send back. She didn't think anyone would notice it as everything's suppose to be a secret till Saturday.


----------



## Jack&Sally

wednesdayaddams said:


> yes i noticed that and heard through the grapevine either here or on FB that many pieces that arrived to one store were not able to be sold because they were broken or falling apart. apparently the chinese factory that makes them hasn't had much instruction on english lettering!


I guess each individual piece would be_ very_ original. Each would say something different, have an original misspelling and heck, may even be missing an eye or two lol


----------



## Mae

Boognish said:


> Also, Mae, I noticed you were from Montgomery, AL. I'll be at the Montgomery preview party store! It's cool to see a fellow Alabamian on here (RTR)
> 
> Emily


Awesome!! I'll be there. I might be ordering with my phone, but I'll be there. Beware of She Who Buys the Whole Frikkin Store to sell on Ebay


----------



## Boneybunchlove

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallo i am so glad you got your bride & groom! yayayyyyy!
> 
> i don't have room for the haunted house but it is very cute. i bought 4 bride & grooms in case someone missed out but it seems everyone on my list has one so i guess i'll have one for every room now ha ha!


I only bought one and now I'm nervous it will arrive broken. Keep me in mind just in case lol


----------



## Mae

wickedwillingwench said:


> i will be very happy to add this piece to my collection. 2008 is when my dh and i got engaged so I love how our life mirrors the BB bride and groom...lol. I just love hte bb...period. Except we ain't havin no babies...not even boney ones. *shudder*


I got married in 2008, so this one is really special to me. I am so with you on babies both human and boney!


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> lol. i wonder what kind of people do this resale thing? i mean, how do you post an item, knowing full well someone can get it cheaper and live with yourself? is money that important?


What's scarier is that they even lurk here.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> What's scarier is that they even lurk here.


It is scary. They're just sitting there taking all the great info we share and using it for there greedy selfish purposes. I hope they order 100 bride and grooms and get a bunch of headless, faceless, forkless, flockless farmers instead!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hey all ! This is my first year officially participating in the YC Boney Bunch launch. I love Halloween so I am a collector of Halloween items. But I started loving and collecting BB this year through eBay. I am excited because today I got 2 of the B&G and the mansion. Soooo excited for Saturday!!! eBay prices are so disgusting.... I understand its business but for us who actually love and cheris these items it's so annoying to see them raise the prices so terribly. Anyway... I hope they are all watching... YOU AREN'T GETTING MY MONEY THIS YEAR SUCKERS!


----------



## Boognish

Mae said:


> Awesome!! I'll be there. I might be ordering with my phone, but I'll be there. Beware of She Who Buys the Whole Frikkin Store to sell on Ebay


Hmm, well we didn't have one of those at the store I worked at last year. Although, our store closed down due to low low foot traffic.

I talked to the manager there and she said they didn't have a huge boney crowd and I should be able to get all the pieces I want. Who knows though.


----------



## Mae

Boognish said:


> Hmm, well we didn't have one of those at the store I worked at last year. Although, our store closed down due to low low foot traffic.
> 
> I talked to the manager there and she said they didn't have a huge boney crowd and I should be able to get all the pieces I want. Who knows though.


Where are you coming in from? I apologize for the terrible grammar.


----------



## Boognish

Birmingham. BUT I WASN'T ABOUT TO DEAL WITH THAT MESS AT THE GALLERIA!!!


----------



## pinkie1205

I didn't log on at all yesterday and I'm down like 50 pages. 

Anyway I spent my stash on what little fall stuff BBW had out. I was more impressed with their $6 pumpkin candle than the BB . That's kinda sad.


----------



## Mae

Boognish said:


> Birmingham. BUT I WASN'T ABOUT TO DEAL WITH THAT MESS AT THE GALLERIA!!!


I went up there once before ours opened here and said never again. I ordered them online after that.


----------



## sanura03

pinkie1205 said:


> I didn't log on at all yesterday and I'm down like 50 pages.
> 
> Anyway I spent my stash on what little fall stuff BBW had out. I was more impressed with their $6 pumpkin candle than the BB . That's kinda sad.


The original Bride and Groom and the big metal haunted house are up online already, in case you were wanting either of those!


----------



## Halloeve55

Mae said:


> I got married in 2008, so this one is really special to me. I am so with you on babies both human and boney!


me too..'why im anxious to get it


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Hey all ! This is my first year officially participating in the YC Boney Bunch launch. I love Halloween so I am a collector of Halloween items. But I started loving and collecting BB this year through eBay. I am excited because today I got 2 of the B&G and the mansion. Soooo excited for Saturday!!! eBay prices are so disgusting.... I understand its business but for us who actually love and cheris these items it's so annoying to see them raise the prices so terribly. Anyway... I hope they are all watching... YOU AREN'T GETTING MY MONEY THIS YEAR SUCKERS!


Welcome to the BOney thread and DO NOT,DO NOTTT feed the ebay vultures my friend..they are wild! and not in a party way


----------



## Halloeve55

now all i need is the farmer and my collection is complete!! at least for 2013..maybe..i hope..oh crap..
I did refrain from buying the drippers(bloody tapers) for one of my couples i'm getting..hehe..darn you boney friends..you talked me outta of it talking about stains and messes..tisk tisk


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallo i am so glad you got your bride & groom! yayayyyyy!
> 
> i don't have room for the haunted house but it is very cute. i bought 4 bride & grooms in case someone missed out but it seems everyone on my list has one so i guess i'll have one for every room now ha ha!


thanks..i'm glad too!i did keep in mind that you bought extras so i told myself if i missed it wednesday would have my back..with an extra!  ya'll are so great!
"Farmer!!?? wheres a hankie!?"


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> now all i need is the farmer and my collection is complete!! at least for 2013..maybe..i hope..oh crap..
> I did refrain from buying the drippers(bloody tapers) for one of my couples i'm getting..hehe..darn you boney friends..you talked me outta of it talking about stains and messes..tisk tisk


I'm telling you get the bobeches - and no im not french, or even sure if im spelling it right - u wont be disappointed...


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Welcome to the BOney thread and DO NOT,DO NOTTT feed the ebay vultures my friend..they are wild! and not in a party way



I know! It's terrible.... I was so happy to finally purchase off YC and not off of some random person who swoops up the goods before the people who actual cherish these items can even blink lol.


----------



## pinkie1205

I'm passing on the bride and groom because I don't like tapers. That's the only reason why I don't want it.


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> I'm telling you get the bobeches - and no im not french, or even sure if im spelling it right - u wont be disappointed...


 i wouldn't even know how to pronounce it! ?? LOL.i sat there going back and fourth if i should get a second 08' couple for this purpose..ugh!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I know! It's terrible.... I was so happy to finally purchase off YC and not off of some random person who swoops up the goods before the people who actual cherish these items can even blink lol.


exactly! no collectors,just money hungry...i will not say on here


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> exactly! no collectors,just money hungry...i will not say on here


LOL ... Hey, I know what you mean!  Maybe we all will buy everything up before they can blink this year?? mwahahhaaa!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> LOL ... Hey, I know what you mean!  Maybe we all will buy everything up before they can blink this year?? mwahahhaaa!!!


We all wish!!!

Oh,and the Headless,Faceless,Forkless Farmer Boney is our mascot..right friends!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> i wouldn't even know how to pronounce it! ?? LOL.i sat there going back and fourth if i should get a second 08' couple for this purpose..ugh!


IF I get stuck with a FREE 08 couple, i think I will use them and make a centerpiece for my table with them. <3


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> We all wish!!!
> 
> Oh,and the Headless,Faceless,Forkless Farmer Boney is our mascot..right friends!


LOLOL. AMEN!!


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> IF I get stuck with a FREE 08 couple, i think I will use them and make a centerpiece for my table with them. <3


if not,you can send it my way


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> if not,you can send it my way


by free, i mean i bought 2 and a car jar, used the $20 off coupon and only paid for the 1st boney and jar. hence, #2 was free.


----------



## Halloeve55

you can still send it my way! i love free goodies! hehe
Thats how look at it when i use coupons.i wish yankee had free shipping though.i paid over $6 for a costume for my son through spirit..i thought it was crazy for how light it was..


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> you can still send it my way! i love free goodies! hehe
> Thats how look at it when i use coupons.i wish yankee had free shipping though.i paid over $6 for a costume for my son through spirit..i thought it was crazy for how light it was..


don't forget, tho, shipping also includes handling. Somebody has to pull it, pack it and send it along the way.

It's worth $5 to me not to have to fight the crowds.


----------



## Halloeve55

yeah i know but $15 for three orders..ekk. but i do have an hour drive to a yankee store..lol.i was buying the haunted house online for the box and cause its big


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> yeah i know but $15 for three orders..ekk. but i do have an hour drive to a yankee store..lol.i was buying the haunted house online for the box and cause its big


ok, i have to look at it this way. Even if i make FOUR orders and pay $20 in shipping...I am gonna spend waaaaay more than $20 when I hit the Disneystore AFTER YC at the mall. And I need lunch after my struggles. Oh, and Macy's has kicka$$ sales so let's check them out. And Maybe BBW has some Halloween stuff out, too...yeah, $20 is cheap to me.


----------



## Halloeve55

aaa,BBW..i need pumpkin soap..my son takes all my BBW soaps! ugh


----------



## wickedwillingwench

^^^ see what i mean?? Oh, and we MUST get a nosh at Cinnabon! Then I need new bras---let's stop at Lane Bryant. OOOOh, look what Hallmark has in the window that I didn't even KNOW i Needed!!!

$20 is cheap. LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

i'm a sucker for clearnace racks..i see a sign with 50% + off i make a pit stop..makes my hubby crazy..lol.especially plants..i went to lowes last sat..my son kept sighing and told me i was obsessed with plants..he's 5.


----------



## pinkie1205

Ain't it cute?? And only $6!! Take that Yankee!! 

Also when it burns down, a votive will fill it nicely.


----------



## happythenjaded

Love the $6 little pumpkin... picked one up the other day! 

Does anyone know where I can pick up a nice Halloween ornament tree? Only ones I can find are glitter messes.... grrrr .


----------



## Halloeve55

pinkie1205 said:


> Ain't it cute?? And only $6!! Take that Yankee!!
> 
> Also when it burns down, a votive will fill it nicely.


ooooo,where is that sold??



happythenjaded said:


> Love the $6 little pumpkin... picked one up the other day!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can pick up a nice Halloween ornament tree? Only ones I can find are glitter messes.... grrrr .


 grandma lise on here told me to look on ebay..i wanna start one as well this year..i'm gonna look around..maybe michaels..last resort is ebay.i saw one on pier1's website for $30.00 i think..


----------



## Halloeve55

halloween tree at pier1 ....http://www.pier1.com/Halloween-Tree/2708649,default,pd.html


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> ooooo,where is that sold??
> 
> grandma lise on here told me to look on ebay..i wanna start one as well this year..i'm gonna look around..maybe michaels..last resort is ebay.i saw one on pier1's website for $30.00 i think..



Good idea ... Michaels! I just dont like the ones that are glittery.... Too messy!!! Marshall's had one last year I liked but I passed.. .grrrr


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> halloween tree at pier1 ....http://www.pier1.com/Halloween-Tree/2708649,default,pd.html


o0o0o00oh I really like that one!!!


----------



## myerman82

Walgreen's had a tree a few years ago. The base was a skull and the eyes lit up. It's pretty cool for decorating. I don't know if they still sell it though.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> i'm a sucker for clearnace racks..i see a sign with 50% + off i make a pit stop..makes my hubby crazy..lol.especially plants..i went to lowes last sat..my son kept sighing and told me i was obsessed with plants..he's 5.


oh, goodness...me, too! I have spent $168 on plants at Lowe's over the last two weeks. But our front garden (future cemetery...lol) looks lovely.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Walgreen's had a tree a few years ago. The base was a skull and the eyes lit up. It's pretty cool for decorating. I don't know if they still sell it though.


Didn't even think to check Walgreens.... I might! 

I really like this one too:

http://www.pier1.com/Black-Wire-Ornament-Tree/2703189,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween

Says it should be in stores August 4th! Might have to go see it in person! 

The other one is great as well-- and taller!! Pier 1 is gonna get a visist!! !


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> Love the $6 little pumpkin... picked one up the other day!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can pick up a nice Halloween ornament tree? Only ones I can find are glitter messes.... grrrr .


Check out this halloween store- it's online, but they also have a brick and mortar. I have used them and they are excellent!

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/TradHall.htm

Their trees http://www.christmastraditions.com/Merchand/FthrTree/FthrTree.htm


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> Check out this halloween store- it's online, but they also have a brick and mortar. I have used them and they are excellent!
> 
> http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/TradHall.htm
> 
> Their trees http://www.christmastraditions.com/Merchand/FthrTree/FthrTree.htm


Oh wow... these are stunning! must have!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Wicked:I love getting flowers that are a buck and come back beautifully the next year.i told my husband I may buy plants a lot but it's actually cheaper than paying full price.. Happy:there is always that one item you pass an wish you didn't.mine was the Yankee haunted house lastyear but I ordered one today all these trees! Yes yes.i shall spend more money soon!


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> Oh wow... these are stunning! must have!!!


I know. I'd cook meth with Heisenberg to get the money to buy one of each at that store.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Wicked:I love getting flowers that are a buck and come back beautifully the next year.i told my husband I may buy plants a lot but it's actually cheaper than paying full price.. Happy:there is always that one item you pass an wish you didn't.mine was the Yankee haunted house lastyear but I ordered one today all these trees! Yes yes.i shall spend more money soon!


I knowwwww.....I am going to check out the trees in stores. I am liking them both a lot. I am leaning more towards the 36'' but I love the 24'' wire one as well... Looks really twisted and creepy! 

I was going to put out my B&BW halloween houses today but I have been to hooked on the Boney's to do anything else! All day at work I was checking and checking....LOL. 

I got the BB mansion today too!! sooooooo excited!!!    Now I just need more Boneys and a creepy ornament tree and I might possiblyyyyy start to feel somewhat satisfied


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> I know. I'd cook meth with Heisenberg to get the money to buy one of each at that store.


LOLOLOL. I shall join if it means we get some spooky trees!!!


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> LOLOLOL. I shall join if it means we get some spooky trees!!!


Meth for everybody; then we go shopping!


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> Meth for everybody; then we go shopping!


LOL!! We are terrible!


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> happythenjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL. I shall join if it means we get some spooky trees!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meth for everybody; then we go shopping!
Click to expand...

 LOL! I'll bring the drinks!  but unfortunately I drop the drinks and fall flat from 1am boney shopping this morning! Ugh! Da.n! happy:I went to my local pier1 today and they said they will put out there stock Monday.another girl here said hers is fri/sat.cant remember.but I love both the fringe and wire one. Night night meth shopping buddies! Haha


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> LOL! I'll bring the drinks!  but unfortunately I drop the drinks and fall flat from 1am boney shopping this morning! Ugh! Da.n! happy:I went to my local pier1 today and they said they will put out there stock Monday.another girl here said hers is fri/sat.cant remember.but I love both the fringe and wire one. Night night meth shopping buddies! Haha


Sounds like a blast!!! I'm down!!  

Oooh maybe I will give my store a call and see when they are putting theirs out!! I should go to sleep as well.... But I know I'll just be up randomly in the night checking to see if there's any new info ...... LOL. night night!!


----------



## myerman82

NO headless farmer in sight tonight.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hmph...i guess they're NOT going online til saturday. bummer


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, be still my widdle heart!!!! My train and frank have SHIPPED!!! 


Woooooohoooooo!!!


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, be still my widdle heart!!!! My train and frank have SHIPPED!!!
> 
> 
> Woooooohoooooo!!!


That is awesome news!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

I just checked my my order shipped too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and the 08 bride and grooms have shipped, too.

Sending some love Hell Harpy's way for showing us the backdoor to Yankee. <3


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, be still my widdle heart!!!! My train and frank have SHIPPED!!!
> 
> 
> Woooooohoooooo!!!


 yayayyyyy! Gotta go check mine!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Ugh I have nothing yet


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> i just checked my my order shipped too.


yaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, they're coming from grove city, oh...that means maybe by TUESDAY!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> Ugh I have nothing yet


oh, so sorry, hallo...but today is still young! out by end of day and you might have yours tuesday, too!


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I have nothing yet
> 
> 
> 
> oh, so sorry, hallo...but today is still young! out by end of day and you might have yours tuesday, too!
Click to expand...

I hope so too! Y'all got me excited! The post office delivers my Yankee stuff.i just hope that I don't get the MANAIC that loves braking late and accelerates like a bat outta h3ll


----------



## myerman82

Mine is my shipped by fedex (a little scary to think about it coming damaged) and is two state over. It says Tuesday but I assume Monday. I have noticed that everything I have bought recently have been shipped slow. I have a package from fedex coming today that sat at their facility in town for two days now. Anyway, I am happy that my order is on it's way.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I hope so too! Y'all got me excited! The post office delivers my Yankee stuff.i just hope that I don't get the MANAIC that loves braking late and accelerates like a bat outta h3ll


If that happens get the pitchfork on him. Headless mailman, headless mailman.... LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, i can hardly think of anything else, I'm so excited!!!

now, if only i can get that black cat jar shade and the bonesy/cat, i will be a happy fat girl.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i can hardly think of anything else, I'm so excited!!!
> 
> now, if only i can get that black cat jar shade and the bonesy/cat, i will be a happy fat girl.


I took a chance on the haunted house and passed online. if I'm able to get it in store then great. If not I will order it online Saturday. I think I have to see this one in person because I'm not crazy about the spider.
I had an idea for next year. What if they went ahead and re-released the 2007 mansion? They know that a lot of people started collecting them in 2008 and this would be a perfect way to add this awesome house to your collection. It seems like the last few years that released the same house so this seems like a good idea. What do you think?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I took a chance on the haunted house and passed online. if I'm able to get it in store then great. If not I will order it online Saturday. I think I have to see this one in person because I'm not crazy about the spider.
> I had an idea for next year. What if they went ahead and re-released the 2007 mansion? They know that a lot of people started collecting them in 2008 and this would be a perfect way to add this awesome house to your collection. It seems like the last few years that released the same house so this seems like a good idea. What do you think?


not a mansion collector myself but i thnk you should email YC and tell them your suggestion.


----------



## Kriscourter

Good morning my fellow boney fans  one more day and well who knows how much longer for online to go up. Had a question, so my mall opens at 10 and need to get to the second floor fast  was wondering what time does your mall "open" but not stores. I mean anyone can wait outside mall but when open up free for all. My old mall use to open early for people walking etc, and of course employees need to get in.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also a good place to look at if you got one is christmas tree shops. I got small apothecary bottles in all colors and think we're .99 or 1.99 and then large ones. And pretty large too with decorative cap were 2.99.


----------



## Halloeve55

I want it and glad I got it! I wanted to get it in stores but took the advice to order it online for the box for storage  yeah I would love a headless mailman..then again..he'd drive crazier.first week I moved here I thought he hit the neighbors mailbox..no,he just slammed the brakes hard on the gravel that was overflowing from their driveway..idiot


----------



## myerman82

I never had a problem getting into the mall early. I believe the entrance to the mall opens early but the stores themselves don't open until 10. I always got in just fine around 9 o' clock and waited outside the store while the employees talk crap about how dumb I must be to be standing there for an hour for Boney Bunch.


----------



## Kriscourter

Also for spooky trees, found a branch that you like on ground or cut off from a tree that has look you like, then spray paint it black, put in a decorative halloween bucket, tin, plant container and paint it, throw some marbles in or candy corn as "dirt" and woolah halloween tree


----------



## Halloeve55

Ok,my train and Frankenstein couple are on the way! Yay! Get here Tuesday from Ohio..now for my haunted house,08 couple and candles


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Ok,my train and Frankenstein couple are on the way! Yay! Get here Tuesday from Ohio..now for my haunted house,08 couple and candles


No farmer????


----------



## Halloeve55

He will be an in store,in person buy..he needs a grand entrance and Yankee bag with tissue! Yessir!


----------



## Halloeve55

For people who are interested in Halloween trees here's my pinterest board with ideas for them  http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-tree/


----------



## Mae

Halloeve55 said:


> I hope so too! Y'all got me excited! The post office delivers my Yankee stuff.i just hope that I don't get the MANAIC that loves braking late and accelerates like a bat outta h3ll


That is the exact reason I have everything shipped to my mom's house. Our mail carrier is so sketchy. He didn't run until almost 7 last night, and that's when he bothers to come at all. I usually have a ton of mail once a week.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> For people who are interested in Halloween trees here's my pinterest board with ideas for them  http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-tree/


love it !!!!


----------



## Mae

Kriscourter said:


> Good morning my fellow boney fans  one more day and well who knows how much longer for online to go up. Had a question, so my mall opens at 10 and need to get to the second floor fast  was wondering what time does your mall "open" but not stores. I mean anyone can wait outside mall but when open up free for all. My old mall use to open early for people walking etc, and of course employees need to get in.


Fortunately my mall is one of the outdoor types, so I'll be there bright and early. Hopefully before She Who Buys It All for eBay gets there.


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> Fortunately my mall is one of the outdoor types, so I'll be there bright and early. Hopefully before She Who Buys It All for eBay gets there.


All you have to do is buy her a "special" moca choca latte and let the fun begin


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> All you have to do is buy her a "special" moca choca latte and let the fun begin


LOLOL.  amen


----------



## Guest

Kriscourter said:


> Good morning my fellow boney fans  one more day and well who knows how much longer for online to go up. Had a question, so my mall opens at 10 and need to get to the second floor fast  was wondering what time does your mall "open" but not stores. I mean anyone can wait outside mall but when open up free for all. My old mall use to open early for people walking etc, and of course employees need to get in.


I am not sure what time our mall opens up..but I do know it opens up before a lot of the stores do. I just know on Sundays stores don't open till 12...so I am thinking its probably about 10 for the stores and maybe a little bit earlier for the mall to open doors. I have only been in that early once, haha.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kriscourter said:


> Good morning my fellow boney fans  one more day and well who knows how much longer for online to go up. Had a question, so my mall opens at 10 and need to get to the second floor fast  was wondering what time does your mall "open" but not stores. I mean anyone can wait outside mall but when open up free for all. My old mall use to open early for people walking etc, and of course employees need to get in.


Mine opens at 9 for mall walkers.


----------



## Halloeve55

I have bumps in my road to YC tomorrow my mom is visiting(we all meet up at my sis's) and my mom never is on time anddd my husband gets back from sea so I don't know if I'm gonna make it.ill be near the mall so I might check it out late in the evening but I reallyyyy wanted to go to Williamsburg! Ugh..at least I got my favorites already.i still want the kitty clinger which I'm sure will be sold out and of course the farmer!


----------



## Spookywolf

Morning guys. Boy did I have hoo-ha in my house last night! I waited pretty late to log on to the Forum, thinking there would only be a few posts to catch on. Suddenly I find out the 08 Bride and Groom went online yesterday MORNING! I just knew it would be sold out by the time I got there, but I scrambled over to YC to buy and then my freaking laptop battery died, right in the middle of my order! And then I couldn't find the freaking charger plug!! By this time I am convinced I'm under some evil Yankee candle curse, and I'm just about howling,  So, I run over to my ancient desktop, takes forever for that thing to wake up from its dinosaur hibernation, and finally get to order the Bride and Groom....YAY! I didn't dare to wait until the other items were available for fear I'd lose out. I was so exhausted after all that drama, I just went straight to bed to collapse, LOL! But I wanted to stop by this morning to thank everyone for the heads up on the early release. To paraphrase Tommy Lee Jones at the end of the Fugitive, I'll be glad when this whole thing is over....I need the rest!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

my order shipped 2! I think this is the fastest they've ever ship anything for me. I live about 30 minutes from Grove City and I bet you I won't get mine till next week to mines not even showing a date yet.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

my order shipped 2! I think this is the fastest I've ever ship anything for me. I live about 30 minutes from Grove City and I bet you I won't get mine till next week too mines not even showing a date yet.


----------



## Spookywolf

Guys, I found these LED tapers that are a bit cheaper, if anyone's interested. Haven't ordered yet, so I'm not sure how much for shipping. They are also available in white with black spiderwebs. You get a set of 4 for $5, that's a really good deal. 

http://www.terrysvillage.com/halloween-flickering-taper-lights-a2-93_588-11-1.fltr?xsaleSku=25/4668


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolfon't you hate it when something bad happens when something great is happening! Glad you got your order in! Got the green light that my mom will be late in afternoon so I might just make it to Williamsburg! Yess!


----------



## Spookywolf

Spookywolf said:


> Guys, I found these LED tapers that are a bit cheaper, if anyone's interested. Haven't ordered yet, so I'm not sure how much for shipping. They are also available in white with black spiderwebs. You get a set of 4 for $5, that's a really good deal.
> 
> http://www.terrysvillage.com/halloween-flickering-taper-lights-a2-93_588-11-1.fltr?xsaleSku=25/4668


Whoops, should have read closer. You get a set of 2 for $5 , and now reading the reviews, they might be a bit sketchy on quality. The white ones come in a set of 5 for $15 and that includes a candelabra. Reviews are good and bad, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Halloeve55

Why am I now just noticing my bride has a black eye!?? My goodness..well,she is different.. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Guys, I found these LED tapers that are a bit cheaper, if anyone's interested. Haven't ordered yet, so I'm not sure how much for shipping. They are also available in white with black spiderwebs. You get a set of 4 for $5, that's a really good deal.
> 
> http://www.terrysvillage.com/halloween-flickering-taper-lights-a2-93_588-11-1.fltr?xsaleSku=25/4668


Love Terry's Village!


----------



## witchyone

Last night, my husband and I were talking about which 2013 pieces I want to buy when he suddenly said, "What about MY 2013 piece?" After years of coming with me to the mall on release day and listening to me talk about them, he's decided collecting these will be our thing and he wants his own pieces. Not gonna lie, I'm excited about this! 

We're going to have to buy online this year, though. Our cat has a 10 AM vet appointment that we can't move. I've been worried about her for a few weeks now and I think we'll finally have answers tomorrow, so I'd much rather be there than at the mall.


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55, I don't remember a Boney year as full of ups and downs as this one has been. After missing out on the quick order by item thing for my other Boneys, I don't think I could have taken missing out on the Bride and Groom too. You'll have to give us a full report on Saturday! Exciting!!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Morning guys. Boy did I have hoo-ha in my house last night! I waited pretty late to log on to the Forum, thinking there would only be a few posts to catch on. Suddenly I find out the 08 Bride and Groom went online yesterday MORNING! I just knew it would be sold out by the time I got there, but I scrambled over to YC to buy and then my freaking laptop battery died, right in the middle of my order! And then I couldn't find the freaking charger plug!! By this time I am convinced I'm under some evil Yankee candle curse, and I'm just about howling,  So, I run over to my ancient desktop, takes forever for that thing to wake up from its dinosaur hibernation, and finally get to order the Bride and Groom....YAY! I didn't dare to wait until the other items were available for fear I'd lose out. I was so exhausted after all that drama, I just went straight to bed to collapse, LOL! But I wanted to stop by this morning to thank everyone for the heads up on the early release. To paraphrase Tommy Lee Jones at the end of the Fugitive, I'll be glad when this whole thing is over....I need the rest!


I have one of those ancient dinosaur computers. If you dare open two pages at one time forget it. Then the processor starts to hum really loud that your afraid it's gonna blow up or something. Anyway, glad you got the 08 bride and groom. I was on the phone when I saw it on the website and I instantly hung up on my call to order it. Then I called my friend to tell him it was online and he said "Ok, I will think about it" What??? What's there to think about? Anyway, not looking forward to standing outside Yankee Candles door for an hour but looking forward to getting some new Boney Bunches.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Why am I now just noticing my bride has a black eye!?? My goodness..well,she is different.. lol


Looks like the groom needs anger management.


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> Last night, my husband and I were talking about which 2013 pieces I want to buy when he suddenly said, "What about MY 2013 piece?" After years of coming with me to the mall on release day and listening to me talk about them, he's decided collecting these will be our thing and he wants his own pieces. Not gonna lie, I'm excited about this!
> 
> We're going to have to buy online this year, though. Our cat has a 10 AM vet appointment that we can't move. I've been worried about her for a few weeks now and I think we'll finally have answers tomorrow, so I'd much rather be there than at the mall.


Aww what a sweet story!! I hope your cat is okay


----------



## Spookywolf

> Love Terry's Village


Me too. I've picked up some great things from there at good prices. 



> Last night, my husband and I were talking about which 2013 pieces I want to buy when he suddenly said, "What about MY 2013 piece?" After years of coming with me to the mall on release day and listening to me talk about them, he's decided collecting these will be our thing and he wants his own pieces. Not gonna lie, I'm excited about this!


So which piece did he want? That's cool that your hubby is into the collection. It will make it easier when you go into your "Boney coma" and want to start buying everything you see at the store.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> Last night, my husband and I were talking about which 2013 pieces I want to buy when he suddenly said, "What about MY 2013 piece?" After years of coming with me to the mall on release day and listening to me talk about them, he's decided collecting these will be our thing and he wants his own pieces. Not gonna lie, I'm excited about this!
> 
> We're going to have to buy online this year, though. Our cat has a 10 AM vet appointment that we can't move. I've been worried about her for a few weeks now and I think we'll finally have answers tomorrow, so I'd much rather be there than at the mall.


 My dh has already laid claim to the train. Uh, yeah...NOT. LOL. But i'll let him think it. 

We are going away for the weekend but i've already let him know I will be sitting up at midnight tonight waiting. LOL. I can always fall asleep in the Opera tomorrow.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Looks like the groom needs anger management.


Maybe we need to find a Boney shelter for her. ....she could stay with the farmer and help watch over the faceless baby!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Maybe we need to find a Boney shelter for her. ....she could stay with the farmer and help watch over the faceless baby!


Maybe he got upset she was spending a little too much time with the farmer.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well drat it, I have to go to work. Need to earn those bucks for my big splurge at YC tomorrow. I will check back with you guys tonight and I WILL be doing the midnight vigil at YC in the hope that they release our Boneys from Yankee detention for early ordering.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Well drat it, I have to go to work. Need to earn those bucks for my big splurge at YC tomorrow. I will check back with you guys tonight and I WILL be doing the midnight vigil at YC in the hope that they release our Boneys from Yankee detention for early ordering.


 woo hoooooo lets hope!!! Have a great day at work !! Soooooooooo excited !!!!!!!!


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Aww what a sweet story!! I hope your cat is okay


Thank you! She'll definitely be OK, this is just her last round of bloodwork to see if she has a bacteria/toxin that can be treated pretty easily. I just want to find out already.


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> Thank you! She'll definitely be OK, this is just her last round of bloodwork to see if she has a bacteria/toxin that can be treated pretty easily. I just want to find out already.


Well hopefully tonight you will get to pick up lots and lots of Boneys and then tomorrow you will find out what is wrong with your kitty and life will be grand again


----------



## witchyone

Spookywolf said:


> Me too. I've picked up some great things from there at good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> So which piece did he want? That's cool that your hubby is into the collection. It will make it easier when you go into your "Boney coma" and want to start buying everything you see at the store.


I'm hoping this will expand our whole Halloween budget bit a bit 

He likes the train, the hearse, and the motorcycle the best. I think he's leaning toward the train more than the others.


----------



## witchyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> My dh has already laid claim to the train. Uh, yeah...NOT. LOL. But i'll let him think it.
> 
> We are going away for the weekend but i've already let him know I will be sitting up at midnight tonight waiting. LOL. I can always fall asleep in the Opera tomorrow.


Ha ha ha, that's the one he's leaning toward! We're going to be staying up, too! The opera sounds fun, maybe you can just pound coffees during the day


----------



## happythenjaded

The hearse and the train both look great !


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> Why am I now just noticing my bride has a black eye!?? My goodness..well,she is different.. lol


i've read about the black=eyed boneys...i think it's kinda comical...but then i'm warped anyway.


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> I'm hoping this will expand our whole Halloween budget bit a bit
> 
> He likes the train, the hearse, and the motorcycle the best. I think he's leaning toward the train more than the others.


I have gotten my sister into collecting Boney Bunches when I gave her one as a gift. Now their collection is as big as mine. I also know that my mom has picked up a few pieces last year too. I also got my step kids into Boney Bunch. I wish this year has a theme like they did with "The Mystery Of Yankee Manor" The kids had fun that year. Although, by the looks of halloeve's bride I think this years theme should be "The Drama of Yankee Manor"


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> i've read about the black=eyed boneys...i think it's kinda comical...but then i'm warped anyway.


There are also boneys that spent too much time in the tanning booth.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've read about the black=eyed boneys...i think it's kinda comical...but then i'm warped anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also boneys that spent too much time in he tanning booth.
Click to expand...

she's a mix of the tanning and the over black paint application.lol


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I now just noticing my bride has a black eye!?? My goodness..well,she is different.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the groom needs anger management.
Click to expand...

yes he does! LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Spookywolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we need to find a Boney shelter for her. ....she could stay with the farmer and help watch over the faceless baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he got upset she was spending a little too much time with the farmer.
Click to expand...

now that's funny!


----------



## sanura03

Halloeve55 said:


> I have bumps in my road to YC tomorrow my mom is visiting(we all meet up at my sis's) and my mom never is on time anddd my husband gets back from sea so I don't know if I'm gonna make it.ill be near the mall so I might check it out late in the evening but I reallyyyy wanted to go to Williamsburg! Ugh..at least I got my favorites already.i still want the kitty clinger which I'm sure will be sold out and of course the farmer!


Is your husband in the navy too? Mine's on subs.


----------



## Kriscourter

May I ask what time you guys start waiting outside? So I called my mall and yes stores open at 10 but asked what about "walker" hours. Hehe so doors open at 7:30 am to get in. The lady at y c said last year had 10-15 people waiting at door. Don't think that's a lot do you?? Also wondering if to place my orders online hopefully midnight tonight or tomorrow morning while waiting for store then go to store get my stuff handpicked and then cancel my order of stuff I did online tobight/tomorrow. So nervous. First time at a preview but long time collector.


----------



## Halloeve55

sanura03 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have bumps in my road to YC tomorrow my mom is visiting(we all meet up at my sis's) and my mom never is on time anddd my husband gets back from sea so I don't know if I'm gonna make it.ill be near the mall so I might check it out late in the evening but I reallyyyy wanted to go to Williamsburg! Ugh..at least I got my favorites already.i still want the kitty clinger which I'm sure will be sold out and of course the farmer!
> 
> 
> 
> Is your husband in the navy too? Mine's on subs.
Click to expand...

no,he's a commercial fisherman


----------



## Halloeve55

Kriscourter said:


> May I ask what time you guys start waiting outside? So I called my mall and yes stores open at 10 but asked what about "walker" hours. Hehe so doors open at 7:30 am to get in. The lady at y c said last year had 10-15 people waiting at door. Don't think that's a lot do you?? Also wondering if to place my orders online hopefully midnight tonight or tomorrow morning while waiting for store then go to store get my stuff handpicked and then cancel my order of stuff I did online tobight/tomorrow. So nervous. First time at a preview but long time collector.


I I don't think that's a lot of people.this is my first premiere as well.my store I'll have to wait outside! I'm gonna bake!


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok I'm getting antsy now as you can tell by my multiple posts. Called my y c up and said def get there by 9 and supposedly said so many people that sometimes they open their doors at 9-9:30. Meanwhile mean lady last time said oh no we can never do a transaction before 10:00 and people banging on our doors to let us in.


----------



## Halloeve55

Kriscourter said:


> Ok I'm getting antsy now as you can tell by my multiple posts. Called my y c up and said def get there by 9 and supposedly said so many people that sometimes they open their doors at 9-9:30. Meanwhile mean lady last time said oh no we can never do a transaction before 10:00 and people banging on our doors to let us in.


now that's crazy! It woul be awesome for an early opening!


----------



## happythenjaded

I wish I had a store closer to me..... I would like to be able to actually see the items in person before buying... BOO HOO !!


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> I have gotten my sister into collecting Boney Bunches when I gave her one as a gift. Now their collection is as big as mine. I also know that my mom has picked up a few pieces last year too. I also got my step kids into Boney Bunch. I wish this year has a theme like they did with "The Mystery Of Yankee Manor" The kids had fun that year. Although, by the looks of halloeve's bride I think this years theme should be "The Drama of Yankee Manor"


Definitely a plus when you have family in on it! More people to throw elbows for you on party day.  Maybe that's how halloeve's bride got her black eye!


----------



## creepyhomemaker

wickedwillingwench said:


> How about Boneys dressed for a masquerade party a la the Frank/Bride pair? Dracula, the Wolfman, a zombie, a witch...boneys just wanna have fuh-un.
> 
> THey really need to put ME in charge of design.


Not sure if you know but there is already a Boney Dracula, well... a Boney vampire. He was released in a small number for a different store. I bought one a couple of years ago and he's really cool. I'm surprised Yankee Candle never released him.


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> Definitely a plus when you have family in on it! More people to throw elbows for you on party day.  Maybe that's how halloeve's bride got her black eye!


Unfortunately we all live so far away from each other that doing a preview party together would be hard. We do call each other in case we need something if the store is sold out.


----------



## myerman82

creepyhomemaker said:


> Not sure if you know but there is already a Boney Dracula, well... a Boney vampire. He was released in a small number for a different store. I bought one a couple of years ago and he's really cool. I'm surprised Yankee Candle never released him.


Yes there is a boney Dracula and I never got him.  I always meant to get him online but didn't. It seems that he's one of the harder Mr. Bones to find.


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> For people who are interested in Halloween trees here's my pinterest board with ideas for them  http://pinterest.com/danic0409/halloween-tree/


Oh, Hallowever55, this is a WONDERFUL collection of Halloween tree decorating ideas. Thank you, thank you!

Lisa


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> Mae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately my mall is one of the outdoor types, so I'll be there bright and early. Hopefully before She Who Buys It All for eBay gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is buy her a "special" moca choca latte and let the fun begin
Click to expand...

Lol! Might try that


----------



## Halloeve55

Witchyone:that may be an idea for the black eye! Lol. Grandmalise:you are very welcome!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I just joined the forum. I adore Boney Bunch. I have a whole bunch of them (cringe). I just moved from Texas where I could go to the preview party at the local store. I live in Colorado now and there isn't a store close by. Nearest one is 3.5hrs away. It's a nightmare. I just started reading this forum. I bought the bride and groom taper holder on YC. Saving my coupons for the big shop. It's great to find other mad Boney Bunch collectors. My poor husband lives in sufferance of my addiction.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

welcome, Bella! Love your name. 

we're all waiting in anticipation of midnight tonight....i am defnintely going to sleep the entire drive to Cooperstown this afternoon so i can stay up tonight. 

God, I LOVE HALLOWEEN.


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> welcome, Bella! Love your name.
> 
> we're all waiting in anticipation of midnight tonight....i am defnintely going to sleep the entire drive to Cooperstown this afternoon so i can stay up tonight.
> 
> God, I LOVE HALLOWEEN.


amen! And yea Bella:welcome and your name IS awesome!


----------



## CCdalek

Hopefully I will actually be able to get something there. Being that there are only 4 of each item plus a $20 off $45 or more coupon, I have a feeling I will not be able to get anything. I can always hope less people come to the location I am going to.


----------



## grandma lise

If anyone has the  2009 Yankee Candle Halloween catalog  , PM me. I'd like to buy it (or trade for it). Many thanks!

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Yayyy less than 24 hours left till this is over! LOL. Nothing else new on YC's website as of just a few moments ago. Still just the mansion and 08 b&g. 

I am so not looking forward to having to get up early tomorrow. My store opens at 10, so I guess that's not too too bad. I think I want to get there like 9:15 or so, just to be safe. I hope that's early enough?! Ugh. 

Does anyone have any Boney Party Morning rituals? I always just go out to breakfast before, which I only do a couple times a year, so it's kind of a special treat! 2 years ago I took my mom, then last year my husband came because it was just easier. This year again, just me and the hubbster! He gets treated to breakfast, so he doesn't mind too much!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Oh, and welcome to all the new members this year! Seems like it's been an explosion of joinees! How nice to see the Boney community grow and grow!


----------



## milosalem00

Oh for all that is UNHOLY. My 2009 bride and groom ebay buy just arrived


----------



## CCdalek

milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 161747
> Oh for all that is UNHOLY. My 2009 bride and groom ebay buy just arrived


 That's a shame. You should contact the seller and hopefully you will get a refund.


----------



## myerman82

Contact the seller because you will get a refund. It's the sellers responsibility to make sure you receive your item in one piece. If the seller does not give you a refund, open a case with ebay or paypal. You do have seller protection, ebay will make it right. First, contact the seller and see if the seller will make it right. One of my boney bunch arrived broke and the seller is sending me another one.


----------



## myerman82

By the way, it looks like the bride finally got her revenge on the groom.


----------



## Halloeve55

milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 161747
> Oh for all that is UNHOLY. My 2009 bride and groom ebay buy just arrived


oh no!! Hope you get a new one!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 161747
> Oh for all that is UNHOLY. My 2009 bride and groom ebay buy just arrived


oh, that makes me sick for you. Hopefully, the seller has another. I haz a sad.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> By the way, it looks like the bride finally got her revenge on the groom.


she took care of that right hook, didn't she?  Oh, I see...she just snapped his head off...well. he better get used to that, right, husbands? LOL.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> she took care of that right hook, didn't she?  Oh, I see...she just snapped his head off...well. he better get used to that, right, husbands? LOL.


Headless farmer meet headless groom. 
I'm all seriousness though I hope the seller makes right. It is the sellers responsibility to make sure it's shipped properly.


----------



## milosalem00

Thanks guys. No one understands in my real life but I vomited when I saw it. I only have one 2009 Boney to speak of, this would have been number 2. Thanks for the advice. I think it happened because they wrapped it in newspapers ONLY and threw it in a box with taper candles.


----------



## Boognish

milosalem00 said:


> Thanks guys. No one understands in my real life but I vomited when I saw it. I only have one 2009 Boney to speak of, this would have been number 2. Thanks for the advice. I think it happened because they wrapped it in newspapers ONLY and threw it in a box with taper candles.



I would have too, and that is so ridiculous!!


----------



## myerman82

Take pictures of how it was shipped just in case. I'm so sorry to hear that. What are these sellers thinking not packing these things properly.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

milosalem00 said:


> Thanks guys. No one understands in my real life but I vomited when I saw it. I only have one 2009 Boney to speak of, this would have been number 2. Thanks for the advice. I think it happened because they wrapped it in newspapers ONLY and threw it in a box with taper candles.


bless your heart, milo. *hugs ya*


----------



## sanura03

milosalem00 said:


> Thanks guys. No one understands in my real life but I vomited when I saw it. I only have one 2009 Boney to speak of, this would have been number 2. Thanks for the advice. I think it happened because they wrapped it in newspapers ONLY and threw it in a box with taper candles.


 definitely contact the seller and get a refund, but before you toss them see if they can be salvaged with super glue, I had to repair a few things I ordered in 2010 that were already sold out online. My skeleton hand huanted house items (the jar holder and raven tart burner) look like crap up close but they're fine from a distance. But the boneys (boney clause and headless horseman) you can't even tell where they were broken. 
I hope you can salvage them!


----------



## myerman82

I had my headless horseman head come right off. (what's going on with the guy boneys losing their heads????) I glued it back on and so far it's as good as new. However, don't settle for just gluing it back on. Have the seller make it right.


----------



## ninababy100109

milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 161747
> Oh for all that is UNHOLY. My 2009 bride and groom ebay buy just arrived


You should def message the seller. If u bought it thru eBay then message the seller under the topic "item not as described." This will automatically open a case with eBay and the seller will have to refund you all your money including shipping. He may ask u to return the item - in which case I wouldn't glue it or alter it in any way - but he will have to pay for the return shipping. eBay will give the seller something like 7 days to make good. If he does not, they will refund your Paypal account themselves and then debit his account. They will also email u a prepaid shipping slip to send it back. DO NOT let the seller try to give u anything but a full refund. This is all given u bought it thru eBay...


----------



## milosalem00

Thank's guys. They refunded me. I sent them pictures like you said. This was the second boney i got from ebay. I have the 2009 farmer and wife but it arrived years ago in one piece


----------



## myerman82

That's good to hear. Any good seller would have done that


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it looks like the bride finally got her revenge on the groom.
> 
> 
> 
> she took care of that right hook, didn't she?  Oh, I see...she just snapped his head off...well. he better get used to that, right, husbands? LOL.
Click to expand...

that right! Lol


----------



## Halloeve55

milosalem00 said:


> Thank's guys. They refunded me. I sent them pictures like you said. This was the second boney i got from ebay. I have the 2009 farmer and wife but it arrived years ago in one piece


yay! Glad it was dealt with properly!


----------



## Kriscourter

Kind of surprised that 08 groom in stock still and not showing low stock. Kind of making me feel better that if that didn't sell out in one day that I might have enough time to go to store get what I want and then order online.


----------



## grandma lise

milosalem00 said:


> View attachment 161747
> Oh for all that is UNHOLY. My 2009 bride and groom ebay buy just arrived


Oh milosalem00, that's so sad... After you get your refund, you could color the top of the body black, put a knife in her hand and have a new, one of a kind, piece to display... 

I have a BB Daddy Long Legs jar holder that was broken during shipping last year. It's so disappointing...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Oh milosalem00, that's so sad... After you get your refund, you could color the top of the body black, put a knife in her hand and have a new, one of a kind, piece to display...
> 
> I have a BB Daddy Long Legs jar holder that was broken during shipping last year. It's so disappointing...
> 
> Lisa


I hope none of my items break in transit  My first 2 shipments should be here Tuesday !!! WOOOHOOOOO!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you mean bonecula? i have him. he is pretty nice. but his flocking is not the greatest!




myerman82 said:


> Yes there is a boney Dracula and I never got him.  I always meant to get him online but didn't. It seems that he's one of the harder Mr. Bones to find.


----------



## myerman82

Yes, bonecula is the one.
I had another shipment arrived damaged today. What is going on with all these things being damaged in shipping. First it was Mr. Bones earlier this week and now my zombie desk sitters arrived damaged. I hope the 08 bride and groom come in one piece. 
By the way, everything that has been shipped via fedex has come to my house through usps. Weird. I do see the fedex truck on my street a lot so I guess they only deliver overnight packages.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes, bonecula is the one.
> I had another shipment arrived damaged today. What is going on with all these things being damaged in shipping. First it was Mr. Bones earlier this week and now my zombie desk sitters arrived damaged. I hope the 08 bride and groom come in one piece.
> By the way, everything that has been shipped via fedex has come to my house through usps. Weird. I do see the fedex truck on my street a lot so I guess they only deliver overnight packages.


 oh noooooo


----------



## myerman82

Kriscourter said:


> Kind of surprised that 08 groom in stock still and not showing low stock. Kind of making me feel better that if that didn't sell out in one day that I might have enough time to go to store get what I want and then order online.


I'm guessing that they will keep it up at least through Saturday and then start playing the out of stock game to hype it up even more. Remember how much fun that was last year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i do not ship anything via USPS and avoid it if possible. i had an ebay purchase this week and the box was quite literally, ripped in half. part of the contents had fallen out. the postal service clearly does not care one whit about this. they have been doing this to me for years. everything they touch arrives broken. if i sell anything on ebay or have to ship anything to a friend, etc. i always use UPS. wouldn't trust usps for anything more than a few packing peanuts!




myerman82 said:


> Yes, bonecula is the one.
> I had another shipment arrived damaged today. What is going on with all these things being damaged in shipping. First it was Mr. Bones earlier this week and now my zombie desk sitters arrived damaged. I hope the 08 bride and groom come in one piece.
> By the way, everything that has been shipped via fedex has come to my house through usps. Weird. I do see the fedex truck on my street a lot so I guess they only deliver overnight packages.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> oh noooooo


It's ok, I'm going to return them. I guess I'm not too upset because they did not look that great in person anyway. I would have kept them anyway but because they are damaged I don't feel like I am going to miss them.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> It's ok, I'm going to return them. I guess I'm not too upset because they did not look that great in person anyway. I would have kept them anyway but because they are damaged I don't feel like I am going to miss them.


More $$ to spend on BB?


----------



## blugel

http://www.mountainhousecollectibles.com/product_info.php?products_id=57733740

Is this the Bonecula being talked about?


----------



## myerman82

Yes, that's the one.


----------



## maxthedog

after an ebay tragedy last year with the baby carriage from 08 i tried to buy...anyone want to cringe? get ready... here is an 08 piece we just ordered and how USPS managed to get it to me.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I hope none of my items break in transit  My first 2 shipments should be here Tuesday !!! WOOOHOOOOO!!


I hope none of your items break during shipping either. I think I sold them to you on eBay. Are you from Waco, TX?

By the way everyone, my name is Mike (not Myers, sorry)! Long-time lurker and finally motivated myself to register and start to give back to this community that has given me so much information over the past couple years. You guys and gals rock! Also, don't group me with the nasty eBay re-sellers! I bought more Boneys than I needed last year in case someone else I knew wanted one or I broke one. I took a loss on what I sold on eBay just to get rid of them. The only positive is now I have some cash to spend tomorrow!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

maxthedog said:


> after an ebay tragedy last year with the baby carriage from 08 i tried to buy...anyone want to cringe? get ready... here is an 08 piece we just ordered and how USPS managed to get it to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161798


OMG!!! That is a tragedy!


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> after an ebay tragedy last year with the baby carriage from 08 i tried to buy...anyone want to cringe? Get ready... Here is an 08 piece we just ordered and how usps managed to get it to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161798


omg.... Thats terrible !! Soooo sorry


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I hope none of your items break during shipping either. I think I sold them to you on eBay. Are you from Waco, TX?
> 
> By the way everyone, my name is Mike (not Myers, sorry)! Long-time lurker and finally motivated myself to register and start to give back to this community that has given me so much information over the past couple years. You guys and gals rock! Also, don't group me with the nasty eBay re-sellers! I bought more Boneys than I needed last year in case someone else I knew wanted one or I broke one. I took a loss on what I sold on eBay just to get rid of them. The only positive is now I have some cash to spend tomorrow!


Welcome, nice to see another person from Haddenfield here. 
Actually, I assume your a bug Halloween (the movie) fan too?


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I hope none of your items break during shipping either. I think I sold them to you on eBay. Are you from Waco, TX?
> 
> By the way everyone, my name is Mike (not Myers, sorry)! Long-time lurker and finally motivated myself to register and start to give back to this community that has given me so much information over the past couple years. You guys and gals rock! Also, don't group me with the nasty eBay re-sellers! I bought more Boneys than I needed last year in case someone else I knew wanted one or I broke one. I took a loss on what I sold on eBay just to get rid of them. The only positive is now I have some cash to spend tomorrow!


YES! Thank you for having such great pricing for those of us who cherish BB!!  I actually meant the items I ordered from YC this week... The B&G couple and the mansion! sooo excited!! 

If you have any other BB items you dont have room for let me know! I'd be more than happy to help out so you have more cash for new BB!!  I just started collecting last year so I am trying to catch up with you all


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> after an ebay tragedy last year with the baby carriage from 08 i tried to buy...anyone want to cringe? get ready... here is an 08 piece we just ordered and how USPS managed to get it to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161798


I would be upset if I bought that and it came like that. I don't want to fully blame the ebay sellers but was it packaged good or was usps playing kickball with it?
This week hasn't been great with packages getting to me. I just got another package (not the zombie, although those are broke too) and everything is broke.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> YES! Thank you for having such great pricing for those of us who cherish BB!!  I actually meant the items I ordered from YC this week... The B&G couple and the mansion! sooo excited!!
> 
> If you have any other BB items you dont have room for let me know! I'd be more than happy to help out so you have more cash for new BB!!  I just started collecting last year so I am trying to catch up with you all


Your going to love the mansion. I'm taking a chance that I will get one tomorrow but if not I will be rushing to get it online. I do have the bride and groom coming though. Isn't collecting boney bunches addicting? How are you going to display yours?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82, I absolutely love the Shape! I keep my Michael Myers mask on a manequin head and display it year-round. I've lately had to keep it in the closet, though, because it scares my 3-year-old son. He calls it the "Max", instead of the mask!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Your going to love the mansion. I'm taking a chance that I will get one tomorrow but if not I will be rushing to get it online. I do have the bride and groom coming though. Isn't collecting boney bunches addicting? How are you going to display yours?


I hope you get it tomorrow !! I am jealous you get to see them all in person ! And yes it is very addicting! I love them! I am not sure how I will display. I have a few that I displayed with my B&BW haunted house luminairies but I think now that I have the mansion coming I will display them in a different area with their own mansion. I also want to get the halloween tree (gonna check out Pier 1 next week). 

Any ideas or pictures of your collections?


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> myerman82, I absolutely love the Shape! I keep my Michael Myers mask on a manequin head and display it year-round. I've lately had to keep it in the closet, though, because it scares my 3-year-old son. He calls it the "Max", instead of the mask!


Huge Halloween fan myself too. I also have a lifesized Michael Myers that I used to display inside year round. Now I just put him in a window looking out during the Halloween season with a light on him. It looks like your live in Illinois too. Do you ever attend Flashback weekend?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I hope you get it tomorrow !! I am jealous you get to see them all in person ! And yes it is very addicting! I love them! I am not sure how I will display. I have a few that I displayed with my B&BW haunted house luminairies but I think now that I have the mansion coming I will display them in a different area with their own mansion. I also want to get the halloween tree (gonna check out Pier 1 next week).
> 
> Any ideas or pictures of your collections?


If you click on my profile there are pictures of my boney bunch collection from last year. As you might noticed the rest of the house had to get shifted around throughout the season because I can't stop buying Halloween stuff and I had to move my spookytown into a new spot.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> Huge Halloween fan myself too. I also have a lifesized Michael Myers that I used to display inside year round. Now I just put him in a window looking out during the Halloween season with a light on him. It looks like your live in Illinois too. Do you ever attend Flashback weekend?


I never have. It's definitely something on the to do list, though.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If you click on my profile there are pictures of my boney bunch collection from last year. As you might noticed the rest of the house had to get shifted around throughout the season because I can't stop buying Halloween stuff and I had to move my spookytown into a new spot.


OH WOW.... that is incredible!! I love it.


----------



## maxthedog

myerman82 said:


> I would be upset if I bought that and it came like that. I don't want to fully blame the ebay sellers but was it packaged good or was usps playing kickball with it?
> This week hasn't been great with packages getting to me. I just got another package (not the zombie, although those are broke too) and everything is broke.


It was bubble wrapped like 3 times over and had the big air bubble packing and newspaper all around...seemed well packed..had to have been usps...i can show another pic of another piece that was in the original yankee Styrofoam box and still ended up in 5 pieces


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> YES! Thank you for having such great pricing for those of us who cherish BB!!  I actually meant the items I ordered from YC this week... The B&G couple and the mansion! sooo excited!!
> 
> If you have any other BB items you dont have room for let me know! I'd be more than happy to help out so you have more cash for new BB!!  I just started collecting last year so I am trying to catch up with you all


No problem at all! I'm glad I could help. I wasn't trying to make profit. I just wanted someone to have them that would appreciate them. I just about broke even. I lost a few dollars but no big deal. The only things I have left to sell are a black cat Illuma-Lid , a black cat clinger, and the a 2012 candy bowl. I may just keep them, though. Good luck on getting what you want tomorrow!


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> No problem at all! I'm glad I could help. I wasn't trying to make profit. I just wanted someone to have them that would appreciate them. I just about broke even. I lost a few dollars but no big deal. The only things I have left to sell are a black cat Illuma-Lid , a black cat clinger, and the a 2012 candy bowl. I may just keep them, though. Good luck on getting what you want tomorrow!


Highly appreciated ! You are a rare exception, sir!  If you want to sell let me know! I am not too interested in the illuma-lids very much though.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I know it was already posted by Kitty, but here's the link to the 20 off 45 coupon again. http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=155687471&spReportId=MTU1Njg3NDcxS0

If anyone has a link to a 15 off 35 or a 10 off 25 coupon that would be killer!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Highly appreciated ! You are a rare exception, sir!  If you want to sell let me know! I am not too interested in the illuma-lids very much though.


Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## myerman82

I believe the 15 off 35 is an online code only CRM307K


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> OH WOW.... that is incredible!! I love it.


Thank you


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thank you


I will have to set mine all up and post a picture for you guys to see my mini collection


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I will have to set mine all up and post a picture for you guys to see my mini collection


I'm sure it's awesome


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I will have to set mine all up and post a picture for you guys to see my mini collection


You should also look into collecting the Yankee Candle Pumpkin People. They are like a alternative Boney Bunch universe and fit in very nice with the Boney. Bunch. There are only five but you may still be able to find them either on ebay, hallmark, or Yankee Candle Outlets.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, maxthedog, it's so upsetting to see these rare pieces destroyed. 

You know, I've been buying on Ebay for almost 15 years, and I've experienced my share of breakage. Today, when I buy pieces like this, I provide Ebay sellers guidelines on how I want the item packed and shipped AND I offer to pay extra if additional costs are incurred. I have this piece. It's challenging to pack and unpack. I'm curious, was it properly packed and boxed? UPS recommends 1 to 2 inches packing material between item and all six sides of the box, also that the item is immobilized so there's no shifting during shipping. This piece probably should have been double boxed. I'm curious. How was it packed? And was the piece within 1 inch of any side of the box?

Lisa

Edit: Just read your response in regards to packing. I don't believe three layers of 1/4" bubble wrap would prevent damage from hits if there was not a solid 1" of packing between the piece and all six sides of the box.


----------



## Kitty

I offered at cost but no one wanted the extra 2 black cats tarts wax melts warmer in original boxes that was only available last year online. I returned all to the local YC store & was very happy to exchange them for a gift card. I really thought that someone would want one.
I also got a catalog!  
Saturday, YC stores will have the 2012 black cat tea light holder.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You should also look into collecting the Yankee Candle Pumpkin People. They are like a alternative Boney Bunch universe and fit in very nice with the Boney. Bunch. There are only five but you may still be able to find them either on ebay, hallmark, or Yankee Candle Outlets.


Oohh just Googled them... they do look like they would fit !! *drool*


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, maxthedog, it's so upsetting to see these rare pieces destroyed.
> 
> You know, I've been buying on Ebay for almost 15 years, and I've experienced my share of breakage. Today, when I buy pieces like this, I provide Ebay sellers guidelines on how I want the item packed and shipped AND I offer to pay extra if additional costs are incurred. I have this piece. It's challenging to pack and unpack. I'm curious, was it properly packed and boxed? UPS recommends 1 to 2 inches packing material between item and all six sides of the box, also that the item is immobilized so there's no shifting during shipping. This piece probably should have been double boxed. I'm curious. How was it packed? And was the piece within 1 inch of any side of the box?
> 
> Lisa


Grandma Lisa, your packing is the best I have ever seen. You picked up for me Bobbing For Apples two years ago. You should give ebay sellers a lesson on safe, secure packing because that piece made it in one piece and was very secure.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

CRM307K
for $15 of of $35
Expires Aug 4th.

Summer17
For $20 off $45
Expires Aug 4th.

HBB13
for $20 off $45.
Expires Sept 2.



Haddonfield1963 said:


> I know it was already posted by Kitty, but here's the link to the 20 off 45 coupon again. http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=155687471&spReportId=MTU1Njg3NDcxS0
> 
> If anyone has a link to a 15 off 35 or a 10 off 25 coupon that would be killer!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

OMG! that is effing tragic! i am so sorry!

I just had a box ripped in half that came yesterday from an ebay seller. no matter how well or badly they are packed, USPS F89cks it up!

Honestly, they make a good wage with good benefits and they still 'hate' their jobs obviously. they have no appreciation for their jobs at all. i NEVER ship through the post office. EVER! please, use UPS!




Boneybunchlove said:


> OMG!!! That is a tragedy!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Grandma Lisa, your packing is the best I have ever seen. You picked up for me Bobbing For Apples two years ago. You should give ebay sellers a lesson on safe, secure packing because that piece made it in one piece and was very secure.


Thanks Myerman82. I believe maxthedog is due a full refund, don't you? I'd also follow all the suggestions you offered earlier today on how to approach the seller. 

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

myerman i had 2 packages that had METAL, solid metal pieces inside that were packed well and they BROKE them. they hate their jobs and SUCK~! i love how their union protects them from getting fired for being completely useless. and they are. the people at my local office are nice but my delivery driver THROWS my packages over my gate and obviously the people doing the sorting are THROWING OR KICKING THE SH*T OUT OF THE BOXES too.

they have no respect for their jobs, or the people who PAY their wages. 



myerman82 said:


> I would be upset if I bought that and it came like that. I don't want to fully blame the ebay sellers but was it packaged good or was usps playing kickball with it?
> This week hasn't been great with packages getting to me. I just got another package (not the zombie, although those are broke too) and everything is broke.


----------



## grandma lise

wednesdayaddams said:


> CRM307K
> for $15 of of $35
> Expires Aug 4th.
> 
> Summer17
> For $20 off $45
> Expires Aug 4th.
> 
> HBB13
> for $20 off $45.
> Expires Sept 2.


As far as the two $15 off $35 coupon codes, as far as I know, there is no coupon. Please prove me wrong. I'd love to have those two in coupon form! 

Oh, and there's one more coupon code... BBR35, $15 off $35, exp. 8/4

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Myerman82. I believe maxthedog is due a full refund, don't you? I'd also follow all the suggestions you offered earlier today on how to approach the seller.
> 
> Lisa


I do think that maxthedog is entitled to a full refund. Just be nice when contacting the seller and give the facts and the photos you posted here. If a seller is selling Boney Bunch they should already know how valuable these are and purchase insurance. A lot of sellers mistake what the insurance is for and try to push the cost on the buyer. Insurance is to protect the SELLER in case of damage not the buyer. The seller refunds the buyer and then files the claim with the post office or where ever they shipped from. The buyer may have to keep all packing material together in case someone comes and inspects the package. It is the sellers responsibility to get the package to the buy as described and most sellers do know that there is a risk when shipping highly breakable items. It's unfortunate that the post office mis-treated the package but it's not the buyers fault and the buyer should be refunded. The seller needs to do the right thing and contact the post office to start the claim. I hope everything turns out fine for maxthedog.


----------



## Kitty

On the news, FedEx & UPS throwing packages around & off conveyors. I have had stuff broken through the USPS, FedEx & UPS.
USPS does insure where FedEx & UPS does not.
When buying on Ebay or elsewhere, I tell shipper to insure, use a strong cardboard & double box with extra packing material & if broken they will be held accountable. If this is done the items will arrive safely.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

grandma the only one i have in printable form is the 20 off 45 too 



grandma lise said:


> As far as the two $15 off $35 coupon codes, as far as I know, there is no coupon. Please prove me wrong. I'd love to have those two in coupon form!
> 
> Oh, and there's one more coupon code... BBR35, $15 off $35, exp. 8/4
> 
> Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kitty that stinks to hear they are all doing it. i insured my UPS packages for full value although they do insure up to $100 free of charge. 




Kitty said:


> On the news, FedEx & UPS throwing packages around & off conveyors. I have had stuff broken through the USPS, FedEx & UPS.
> USPS does insure where FedEx & UPS does not.
> When buying on Ebay or elsewhere, I tell shipper to insure, use a strong cardboard & double box with extra packing material & if broken they will be held accountable. If this is done the items will arrive safely.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Thank you for welcoming me to the forum. Do you think YC will open sales at midnight or at the same time the stores open? I plan to wait up tonight.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Thank you for welcoming me to the forum. Do you think YC will open sales at midnight or at the same time the stores open? I plan to wait up tonight.


who knows at this juncture? I really already expected them to be online...fooled me, big time. All i know is i will be here at midnight and after for a while, jic.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

seems like YC would know that by opening sales online earlier, they'd cut down on the pandelirium that is bound to happen in the morning. it's just madness I tell you!


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> seems like YC would know that by opening sales online earlier, they'd cut down on the pandelirium that is bound to happen in the morning. it's just madness I tell you!


I'm concerned too. I typically purchase all of the Boney Bunch pieces at the Halloween Preview Party. If I get edged out by one or more secondary market sellers on the best quality pieces, I'm going to be very disappointed. The collection last year was great, and I had no problems finding what I wanted and making my purchases. Hoping for same this year. 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Yankee please come out with more pumpkin people!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Happy "Boney Eve" everyone! It feels almost like Christmas night doesn't it!  I'm thinking over my list and trying to work it out with coupons as best I can, have my coupon codes next to my chair, a cold beverage, and I'm ready for the vigil til midnight in the hope that Boney Claus will come online and open his Boney Bunch bag for everyone. Now that our moment is near, I'm very excited, and reminded why, despite all the stress (especially THIS year) that I come back time after time to buy our beloved skelly people. Good luck to all my Forum family, both online tonight (oh please, oh please!) and especially at the stores tomorrow. I hope we all get what we want, with little fuss and bother. Can't wait!


----------



## Halloeve55

Good boney speech spookywolf! Cheers everyone!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Happy "Boney Eve" everyone! It feels almost like Christmas night doesn't it!  I'm thinking over my list and trying to work it out with coupons as best I can, have my coupon codes next to my chair, a cold beverage, and I'm ready for the vigil til midnight in the hope that Boney Claus will come online and open his Boney Bunch bag for everyone. Now that our moment is near, I'm very excited, and reminded why, despite all the stress (especially THIS year) that I come back time after time to buy our beloved skelly people. Good luck to all my Forum family, both online tonight (oh please, oh please!) and especially at the stores tomorrow. I hope we all get what we want, with little fuss and bother. Can't wait!


WOOO HOOO !! WELL SAID !!!  soooooooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> Yankee please come out with more pumpkin people!!!


I WANT that pumpkin man with the bird cage! Myerman, I hope you're still offering to find one for me when you go to the outlet store (and the one with the raven cart too!) I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## grandma lise

So here's my game plan...

Am writing each piece I want on it's own post-it note. Next I'll decide what to buy in store, and what to buy online in order of priority. Then I'll group them into transactions so I can use my coupons. If all works out as planned, my friend will come too. Items we can't use a coupon or coupon code on will have to wait. 

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i wonder too because i don't want to waste time driving to the store if some other person is ahead of me trying to score. 

i prefer buying online. nice boxes, no waiting. comes right to my door. a lazy person's dream! 

i am waiting for midnight and if they go live, i won't worry about the party. i will probably go at 10 tho, just to see what they have and maybe buy some ancillary stuff, but i would prefer to get my stuff ordered online. i hate schlepping it around at the party. they only have those small hand held baskets and the glass knocks around in there. 




grandma lise said:


> I'm concerned too. I typically purchase all of the Boney Bunch pieces at the Halloween Preview Party. If I get edged out by one or more secondary market sellers on the best quality pieces, I'm going to be very disappointed. The collection last year was great, and I had no problems finding what I wanted and making my purchases. Hoping for same this year.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I wrote down the ones I _*NEED*_ and then grouped them to be able to use the coupon codes the best I can. Then I did my next set (the ones I could possibly live without if I cant get them in time). Basically I will snatch up the ones I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed and then I can relax for a moment and search around  I hope I get the ones I reallllly want.... I hope we all do!!! Wish I could have 'em allll !! mwahhahaa.


----------



## happythenjaded

I'm a newbie to this since it's my first BB party so if anyone has any tips shoot 'em my way!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

happy if you want something, get it. it won't be there later. that's my only advice. 



happythenjaded said:


> I'm a newbie to this since it's my first BB party so if anyone has any tips shoot 'em my way!


----------



## Hell Harpy

Good luck tonight everyone!! I hope we all get what we want!


----------



## maxthedog

Spookywolf said:


> I WANT that pumpkin man with the bird cage! Myerman, I hope you're still offering to find one for me when you go to the outlet store (and the one with the raven cart too!) I'll have my fingers crossed!


I may have an extra cart


----------



## Halloeve55

My husband doesn't know it yet BUT HE IS COMING WITH to the premiere..i need more helping hands..yessir..farmer,mommy is coming for you!
Wishlist:FARMER.cat clinger.witches brew jar.maybe the black cat warmer.


----------



## happythenjaded

Typically how long does it take for the items to sell out online?


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> My husband doesn't know it yet BUT HE IS COMING WITH to the premiere..i need more helping hands..yessir..farmer,mommy is coming for you!
> Wishlist:FARMER.cat clinger.witches brew jar.maybe the black cat warmer.


I want the cat clinger toooooooo !


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I want the cat clinger toooooooo !


i wanted it last year along with the skeleton..no luck and i wasnt forkn the mula over for them on stealbay!


----------



## Spookywolf

> i hate schlepping it around at the party. they only have those small hand held baskets and the glass knocks around in there.


I know! I hate that, and I worry for the safety of my Boneys. I'm tempted to bring a jacket to help pad them with, but I don't want somebody thinking I'm trying to shoplift!


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> I may have an extra cart


I have to wait until after the Boney extravaganza tomorrow to see how poor I really am! Keep me in mind though!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> I know! I hate that, and I worry for the safety of my Boneys. I'm tempted to bring a jacket to help pad them with, but I don't want somebody thinking I'm trying to shoplift!


i was thinking something along the same line...maybe a soft reusable bag?


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I'm a newbie to this since it's my first BB party so if anyone has any tips shoot 'em my way!


My advice is, even if you're just looking at something and not sure you really want it, hold it IN YOUR HANDS. Two years ago I was standing directly in front of a Boney piece I was checking for flaws, and somebody behind me reached over my head, took it and put it in her basket, and just walked off. I was like, "what just happened?" Some people get a bit rabid over Boneys. Oh, and make sure your vaccines are all up to date...some of them bite!


----------



## Halloeve55

Williamsburg Flagship from me casa:53 minutes and 41.3 miles....Checking my to-go stash..cash..check.coupon..check.bodycross purse that wont annoy me..check.plastic card..check..list..check...my "vulture,you better check yourself" spray..check..all i need is some comfy shoes and a coffee travel mug..yup yuppers


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> My advice is, even if you're just looking at something and not sure you really want it, hold it IN YOUR HANDS. Two years ago I was standing directly in front of a Boney piece I was checking for flaws, and somebody behind me reached over my head, took it and put it in her basket, and just walked off. I was like, "what just happened?" Some people get a bit rabid over Boneys. Oh, and make sure your vaccines are all up to date...some of them bite!


I am not really close to a YC store so I have to do it online..... I wish I could go to the store but it's a good drive away


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I WANT that pumpkin man with the bird cage! Myerman, I hope you're still offering to find one for me when you go to the outlet store (and the one with the raven cart too!) I'll have my fingers crossed!


Yes I am still planning on snatching them for you if I see them at the outlet store. I will let you know when I go. I believe they put their Halloween out in September.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I hope to get everything online but still plan on going to the preview party. I went to my local YC store last week and was told they only received two trains. There was no line in 2010 or 2011 but last year I was 3rd in a line of about 15 people....well not counting the people that decided they didn't have to wait in line and stood right in front of the doors.


----------



## Spookywolf

happythenjaded said:


> I am not really close to a YC store so I have to do it online..... I wish I could go to the store but it's a good drive away


You're much safer that way, believe me. Shop in your jammies at your leisure. As far as how fast these things go, I remember the first year that Bonesy came out, that puppy (excuse the pun!) was gone FAST. If you're camping out tonight for the midnight shop, you're good. Wait a day or two, and...who knows. The 2008 bride and groom are still there because I don't think a lot of people know they released that early. Starting tomorrow, the online shoppers will be hitting the YC website pretty hard. I don't imagine that piece will last past the weekend, if that, but I could be wrong. And man, I hope we're all not disappointed tonight about the online opening. YC has been really weird this year, so I'm really not sure at all.


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I am not really close to a YC store so I have to do it online..... I wish I could go to the store but it's a good drive away


 i don't think im even gonna get much since i KNOW there will be a line..if i dont get there by 5 im guessing i wont have a good chance in having a good spot..that store is in a popular location so its always packed there.ugh.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Yes I am still planning on snatching them for you if I see them at the outlet store. I will let you know when I go. I believe they put their Halloween out in September.


"Mmmmmwwwwhhhaaaaa!" Hugs from me and the farmer! We're an item now, you know!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> You're much safer that way, believe me. Shop in your jammies at your leisure. As far as how fast these things go, I remember the first year that Bonesy came out, that puppy (excuse the pun!) was gone FAST. If you're camping out tonight for the midnight shop, you're good. Wait a day or two, and...who knows. The 2008 bride and groom are still there because I don't think a lot of people know they released that early. Starting tomorrow, the online shoppers will be hitting the YC website pretty hard. I don't imagine that piece will last past the weekend, if that, but I could be wrong. And man, I hope we're all not disappointed tonight about the online opening. YC has been really weird this year, so I'm really not sure at all.


I knowww... If it doesnt happen at midnight I will be so bummed....and wont be able to sleeeeeep!!! LOL. GRRRR!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> i don't think im even gonna get much since i KNOW there will be a line..if i dont get there by 5 im guessing i wont have a good chance in having a good spot..that store is in a popular location so its always packed there.ugh.


My store is too, Halloeve. I'm a bit nervous to tell you the truth. Some of the ladies there last year were a bit...um....scary.  If the low stock rumors are true, I worry about the well being of the store staff, LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> i don't think im even gonna get much since i KNOW there will be a line..if i dont get there by 5 im guessing i wont have a good chance in having a good spot..that store is in a popular location so its always packed there.ugh.


Well, I still envy those who are going to the actual store. I wanna gooooo... maybe next year?? Someone take lots of pictures for us!! Well... after you get your goods! heeeheeee!


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> "Mmmmmwwwwhhhaaaaa!" Hugs from me and the farmer! We're an item now, you know!


Oh no farmer, watch you head!!!! Oh wait, he's headless!!! (why does this sound bad)


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Typically how long does it take for the items to sell out online?


The most popular pieces usually sell out within the first day. I'm kind of shocked the bride and groom are still there actually. The other pieces usually hang out for a couple of days to a week. And then very rarely you'll have a Duffer McBone (the poor lamentable golfer Boney) who linger until the post Christmas semi-annual sale.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hell Harpy said:


> I hope to get everything online but still plan on going to the preview party. I went to my local YC store last week and was told they only received two trains. There was no line in 2010 or 2011 but last year I was 3rd in a line of about 15 people....well not counting the people that decided they didn't have to wait in line and stood right in front of the doors.


I'm going to order the train online, because of all the talk about the broken pieces and how few there are. Man, that just means the Ebayers will be charging $300 for that thing after the party.


----------



## ninababy100109

maxthedog said:


> after an ebay tragedy last year with the baby carriage from 08 i tried to buy...anyone want to cringe? get ready... here is an 08 piece we just ordered and how USPS managed to get it to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161798


Ohhhhh that hurrrrrrttttttssss! You must've spent a fortune on that! Hope u got ur money back...


----------



## kk83

So excited that I found this forum! I was just trying to find pictures of the release and stumbled upon this place. I didn't pick up any BB last year, but definitely plan to add a few pieces this year. I had almost totally forgotten that the party was tomorrow so I will be up early and driving the hour and a half to my closest Yankee Candle for opening =).


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> The most popular pieces usually sell out within the first day. I'm kind of shocked the bride and groom are still there actually. The other pieces usually hang out for a couple of days to a week. And then very rarely you'll have a Duffer McBone (the poor lamentable golfer Boney) who linger until the post Christmas semi-annual sale.


Thanks for the info


----------



## happythenjaded

Someone pleeeeeeeeease take pictures of the partyyyyyy please !!


----------



## Spookywolf

I have a date with a tall, dark, and creepy guy named Frank tonight at midnight! That's number one on my must-have list. Also going to get the train and the beach hearse. The rest I'll hope for at the store.


----------



## Hell Harpy

I will definitely take some pictures...that is if I'm not throwing elbows.


----------



## Halloeve55

omg guys..i'm so tired..ughhh.i need coffee! pumpkin spice coffee!! helllp mee farmer! let me hitch a ride in your barrel! i think im mainly going so i can say i went to one.i might just go to sleep to get rest for tomorrow..
happythenjaded:definiately work for next year to make it..its a boney bunch bucket list!


----------



## happythenjaded

Hell Harpy said:


> I will definitely take some pictures...that is if I'm not throwing elbows.


Throw elbows, fists, and whatever else.... Just dont throw Boney's  

mwahaha.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> omg guys..i'm so tired..ughhh.i need coffee! pumpkin spice coffee!! helllp mee farmer! let me hitch a ride in your barrel! i think im mainly going so i can say i went to one.i might just go to sleep to get rest for tomorrow..
> happythanjaded:definiately work for next year to make it..its a boney bunch bucket list!


I will !! I PROMISE!  Even if I buy online, I still wanna go to be there in person!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> omg guys..i'm so tired..ughhh.i need coffee! pumpkin spice coffee!! helllp mee farmer! let me hitch a ride in your barrel! i think im mainly going so i can say i went to one.i might just go to sleep to get rest for tomorrow..
> happythanjaded:definiately work for next year to make it..its a boney bunch bucket list!


I went to the preview party ever year since 2009. I forgot if they had one in 2008 or I just happened to walk in the day they were putting them out. I have great memories from that year, however didn't get anything.  I happen to live in a town where the store wasn't packed at all each year up until last year when there were two ladies waiting in line after me. Then at 10 there were about 6 people in line after me. 
For the first timers here, plan your move as your waiting in line. Scope it out through the window or door and map out how to grab each piece before everyone else. Try to look for any surprise stuff like the skeleton clinger or the ornaments. Once the doors open it is very overwhelming. Believe me, it's like a boney bunch rush. lol Luckly, the employees will take anything I pick out and put it behind the counter for me waiting. It is a lot of fun but the hour waiting is very stressful. Once you leave the store you will feel like "thank gosh I have everything, ugh, so glad I don't have to do this again til next year" lol


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I went to the preview party ever year since 2009. I forgot if they had one in 2008 or I just happened to walk in the day they were putting them out. I have great memories from that year, however didn't get anything.  I happen to live in a town where the store wasn't packed at all each year up until last year when there were two ladies waiting in line after me. Then at 10 there were about 6 people in line after me.
> For the first timers here, plan your move as your waiting in line. Scope it out through the window or door and map out how to grab each piece before everyone else. Try to look for any surprise stuff like the skeleton clinger or the ornaments. Once the doors open it is very overwhelming. Believe me, it's like a boney bunch rush. lol Luckly, the employees will take anything I pick out and put it behind the counter for me waiting. It is a lot of fun but the hour waiting is very stressful. Once you leave the store you will feel like "thank gosh I have everything, ugh, so glad I don't have to do this again til next year" lol


im more worried about parking..its always hideous! lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I went to the preview party ever year since 2009. I forgot if they had one in 2008 or I just happened to walk in the day they were putting them out. I have great memories from that year, however didn't get anything.  I happen to live in a town where the store wasn't packed at all each year up until last year when there were two ladies waiting in line after me. Then at 10 there were about 6 people in line after me.
> For the first timers here, plan your move as your waiting in line. Scope it out through the window or door and map out how to grab each piece before everyone else. Try to look for any surprise stuff like the skeleton clinger or the ornaments. Once the doors open it is very overwhelming. Believe me, it's like a boney bunch rush. lol Luckly, the employees will take anything I pick out and put it behind the counter for me waiting. It is a lot of fun but the hour waiting is very stressful. Once you leave the store you will feel like "thank gosh I have everything, ugh, so glad I don't have to do this again til next year" lol


You are a pro, huh!!? I hope you have great memories this year as well


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You are a pro, huh!!? I hope you have great memories this year as well


Hardly a pro, but I have been there every year. Either they think I'm creepy, insane, or a mixture of both. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Hardly a pro, but I have been there every year. Either they think I'm creepy, insane, or a mixture of both. lol


bahaha! Is that what Boney fever does to you?? woo hoo !!


----------



## Halloeve55

Just to set the mood,Flashback from 2012..a couple weeks after the premiere at Williamsburg. (the first picture..that display was literally 10ft from the da.n doors..just asking to get trampled!)


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Just to set the mood,Flashback from 2012..a couple weeks after the premiere at Williamsburg.


o0o0o0o0h nice!!!! I WANNA GOOOOO.


----------



## myerman82

Did they ever offer the life sized toasting couple for sale during or after Halloween?


----------



## Hell Harpy

Halloeve55 said:


> Just to set the mood,Flashback from 2012..a couple weeks after the premiere at Williamsburg. (the first picture..that display was literally 10ft from the da.n doors..just asking to get trampled!)


Holy moly donuts! That is way nicer and more elaborate than any party I have been too.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> o0o0o0o0h nice!!!! I WANNA GOOOOO.


Not ever store does all out like that but they do dress up and decorate the store nice. I heard at two years one store has black lights on and a really cool atmosphere. Not sure if I read about that here or not. I hope they decorate the store all Halloween again this year.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Did they ever offer the life sized toasting couple for sale during or after Halloween?


i have no idea.



Hell Harpy said:


> Holy moly donuts! That is way nicer and more elaborate than any party I have been too.


it was nice.it was bigger in person..i all but knocked some stuff over when i saw a bunch of baby buggies!



happythenjaded said:


> o0o0o0o0h nice!!!! I WANNA GOOOOO.


DO ITTTTT! {when you can}


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Not ever store does all out like that but they do dress up and decorate the store nice. I heard at two years one store has black lights on and a really cool atmosphere. Not sure if I read about that here or not. I hope they decorate the store all Halloween again this year.


Rumor mill had it, that this year corporate has told them they can only put the Boneys on display at the back of the store. They want to save the big decorating and window displays for September. I don't have a clue why they think this is a good idea. I just hope my store at least tries to make the party festive.


----------



## happythenjaded

I hope they post online soon!!! I cant wait any longerrrrrr. lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Rumor mill had it, that this year corporate has told them they can only put the Boneys on display at the back of the store. They want to save the big decorating and window displays for September. I don't have a clue why they think this is a good idea. I just hope my store at least tries to make the party festive.


it would be a shame and BORING if they didn't! how wouldn't throw farmer a nice spooky party! pshh! haters!


----------



## myerman82

I forgot to add, if your a guy, your labeled as a re-seller by the people in line. lol Bring pictures of your collection to shut them up.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I went to the preview party ever year since 2009. I forgot if they had one in 2008 or I just happened to walk in the day they were putting them out. I have great memories from that year, however didn't get anything.  I happen to live in a town where the store wasn't packed at all each year up until last year when there were two ladies waiting in line after me. Then at 10 there were about 6 people in line after me.
> For the first timers here, plan your move as your waiting in line. Scope it out through the window or door and map out how to grab each piece before everyone else. Try to look for any surprise stuff like the skeleton clinger or the ornaments. Once the doors open it is very overwhelming. Believe me, it's like a boney bunch rush. lol Luckly, the employees will take anything I pick out and put it behind the counter for me waiting. It is a lot of fun but the hour waiting is very stressful. Once you leave the store you will feel like "thank gosh I have everything, ugh, so glad I don't have to do this again til next year" lol


It can be stressful. But there really is nothing like going the store and being surrounded by all those halloween sights and smells in August...gives me just the fix I need to get thru the last weeks of summer. Once I pick out my pieces, the employees will put them on the side counter too. Last year, one woman tried to grab my submarine off the counter as I shopped. If the cashier hadn't grabbed her, she would've got tackled like a rushing linebacker. 

Well, after weeks of waiting, stressing, sharing and laughing - here we are my friends. The midnight hour will soon be upon us. Whether online or in store, I hope you all get everything you want my friends. I'm going to hit the hay cuz I won't be shopping online unless I can't get something in store. I want to thank all of you guys who kept me busy and entertained throughout the slow torturous crawl yankee has put us thru this year. Have fun, talk soon. Next up: Shopping bags and displays...


----------



## dragonfly102102

Anyone know how much the cat and skeleton clingers cost?


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I forgot to add, if your a guy, your labeled as a re-seller by the people in line. lol Bring pictures of your collection to shut them up.


just bring a spare pitchfork and keep it handy my friend!


----------



## myerman82

dragonfly102102 said:


> Anyone know how much the cat and skeleton clingers cost?


$7.99 for the cat (I think) no skeleton clinger this year unless they surprise us.


----------



## rdcamero

Wonder if a $25 off $45 coupon will come out later in the morning like last year ?


----------



## Spookywolf

ninababy100109 said:


> Once I pick out my pieces, the employees will put them on the side counter too. Last year, one woman tried to grab my submarine off the counter as I shopped. If the cashier hadn't grabbed her, she would've got tackled like a rushing linebacker.


LOL! that's too funny, Ninababy! Way to defend your Boneys!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I forgot to add, if your a guy, your labeled as a re-seller by the people in line. lol Bring pictures of your collection to shut them up.


HAHA!! Okay thanks for the tip !!!


----------



## myerman82

Hey re-seller, are your fingers tired yet? F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5
You just know they are here waiting for the word to buy in bulk.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Hey re-seller, are your fingers tired yet? F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5
> You just know they are here waiting for the word to buy in bulk.


As long as they save me one of each that I want I will be happy.... just one, not 20.... pleeeeease?  growwwwwwwwl. If they dont post online at midnight I just might go insane.


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok 11:37 here on east coast. Anyone here in different time zone where it's already midnight and if online there or that dumb question.


----------



## Halloeve55

ok,im dosing..


----------



## happythenjaded

Kriscourter said:


> Ok 11:37 here on east coast. Anyone here in different time zone where it's already midnight and if online there or that dumb question.


You are the first to hit 12


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> ok,im dosing..


I am getting there..... LOL.


----------



## Kriscourter

Hang in there guys, your the ones keeping me up  thinking train and franky tonight then take chances tomorrow. Thinking get there hour and half early, well maybe hour.


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> ok,im dosing..


Poke, poke, poke... Come on Halloeve, you can do it!


----------



## Kriscourter

Give that pitchfork back the the headless faceless farmer


----------



## happythenjaded

Kriscourter said:


> Hang in there guys, your the ones keeping me up  thinking train and franky tonight then take chances tomorrow. Thinking get there hour and half early, well maybe hour.


Great choices!!


----------



## happythenjaded

YC is probably watching us and laughing.... "those idiots think they will post tonight??? BAHAHAHAHHAHAA"


----------



## myerman82

2013 is official the year of the Headless Farmer and the Faceless Baby


----------



## Kriscourter

Hehe. Their probably roaming around this sight and laughing. Think their trying to get us tired for waiting to online so were tired and come in late for party. Yeah ordered 08 couple and mansion yesterday. Nearly got a ticket for it cause was calling my sister to order them for me cause was in car and away from house and really thought would be gone in those 10 minutes. Thank god my husband is a cop. Yah yeah hate me


----------



## Dante

Hey guys! I forgot I left all those 08 Bride and Groom in my cart to see how many were left...it says down to 1397...when I first added them it let me add almost 1700 so I would say that is a pretty good amount sold within a day or so...especially if "the public" doesn't think they are online yet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i must be insane


----------



## happythenjaded

Is it just me or is time going by S L O W L Y...............................


----------



## Halloeve55

ok ok im awake..did a bout of cleaning and brushed me big a$$ teeth so when im done browsing i can pass out guilt free..


----------



## Kriscourter

4 more minutes. La la laaaa


----------



## halloweencreature

Halloeve55 said:


> ok ok im awake..did a bout of cleaning and brushed me big a$$ teeth so when im done browsing i can pass out guilt free..



Ha! Me too....and I'm on the west coast! I washed my face and put my moisturizer on too LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

closer..and closer....and closer.....and closer...and closer


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kriscourter said:


> 4 more minutes. La la laaaa


May-be. we'll know soon....this is excruciating and i am exhausted.


----------



## myerman82

I'm wasting my time looking at Boney Bunch Love and putting some faces to some of my friends here.


----------



## Kriscourter

1 more minute.


----------



## Halloeve55

one minute...be ready my pretties!


----------



## Kriscourter

And. Nope


----------



## Halloeve55

FARMER! what is this nonsense


----------



## Kriscourter

I'm about to take that pitchfork and do something I may regret.


----------



## Spookywolf

Argh! I don't believe this. What's the deal, YC!?! Tell me they're just taking a few minute to load...


----------



## happythenjaded

someone give me a coffin.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and it dies with a whimper not a bang....


----------



## Hell Harpy

Bummer...nothing so far.


----------



## sanura03

This is probably the wrong time to chime in with this but it was usually 1 or 2 EST when they popped up years past. Of course it was also three days earlier so who knows.


----------



## Halloeve55

even the quick shop isnt working


----------



## myerman82

It's only 11 where I am.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> even the quick shop isnt working


They were quick to pull the plug on that lol


----------



## dragonfly102102

Halloeve55 said:


> even the quick shop isnt working


Haha I know. I have the item numbers memorized for the boneys I want. I keep on trying though


----------



## Kriscourter

12:05 here and nada.


----------



## dragonfly102102

myerman82 said:


> It's only 11 where I am.


its 11 for me as well


----------



## Halloeve55

Kriscourter said:


> I'm about to take that pitchfork and do something I may regret.


i'll be the one beside you with the evil grin hopping on my feet..


----------



## Spookywolf

Yankee has definitely put a big stinkie pile on our Boney Bunch high this year.  I'm going to have some really intense suggestions for YC corporate.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

dragonfly102102 said:


> its 11 for me as well


but it's midnight in Yankee Candle land....


----------



## maxthedog

ah off to bed, will just hit up the party in the morning and take my chances


----------



## Halloeve55

"your search for boney bunch produced 2 items" "did you mean:honey bunch"

you take that honey bunch and shove it..........FARMER..do my dirty work please :hands farmer the pitchfork with honey bunch tealights:


----------



## myerman82

It's lights out in Boney Bunch jail I guess.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Yankee has definitely put a big stinkie pile on our Boney Bunch high this year.  I'm going to have some really intense suggestions for YC corporate.


Everybody type them up and I'll print them out and present them to the CEO tomorrow at their stupid 'fan appreciation day.'
HA! Not really... but maybe I'll run up, lay them by his feet and retreat before he speaks to me


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> "your search for boney bunch produced 2 items" "did you mean:honey bunch"
> 
> you take that honey bunch and shove it..........FARMER..do my dirty work please :hands farmer the pitchfork with honey bunch tealights:


No results for farmer....did you mean Mmmmm Bacon?


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok guys, gonna give it a little bit more then night night. Gonna try to get there around 8:30. Anyone think I should worry about getting what I want? Girl said got their normal amount of inventory. Also making my 7 year old come to divide and conquer. My hubby is saying they won't sell to him using a credit card so off to get cash. My son better not need to use the bathroom while waiting


----------



## Spookywolf

FRANK! Where are you?


----------



## Halloeve55

im out! sleep well boney lovers..and if they do pop up soon,hope you all get what you wish for !! see ya'll in a few hours!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, i guess we can't say they didn't warn us. Maybe their CS reps DO know what we didn't. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...i guess no more boneys than what i already have for me this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well this puts a different spin on things for me. If they don't release online sales until the party starts, then I might have to skip going to the store, at least until after I order online. I can't take a chance on missing the pieces I want most, so online will have to come first. After that I'll go and see what's up in the store (or should I say what's left?) They really need to rethink this plan. This is going to incite angry shoppers at the stores. Bummer.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, just back from my local store. Here's what I learned...

No price in the computer yet on the Black Cat jar shade, and the staff didn't recall unpacking it, so that's a no go tomorrow in our store at least. They also didn't recall seeing the Boney Bunch illuma-lid yet, so-o-o I'll be getting three of the Lodge Collection illuma-lids - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/lodge-collection/1289617 ) - instead to keep or to exchange later for the Boney Bunch illuma-lids. (I think the owl, tree, and badger/bear would look great if I painted the illuma-lids black for Halloween).

They had three displays tables cleared off. One in the front window, two mid-store NOT in the back which makes more sense because they don't want to crowd the register area.

Also, the flier with coupon they will begin giving out tomorrow doesn't start until 9/3, so the Halloween Preview Party flier coupon is all we will have for the entire month of August. The printable SUMMER17 coupon ends 8/4, along with the two $15 off $35 coupon codes. This is what happened last year too. So nothing new there actually.

I'm melting a Farmers Market tart as I'm reworking my transaction strategy. Can hardly wait to bring all my goodies home so I can start playing. But going to stay at the store for all the hourly drawings in the hope that I'll win one of those Boney Head tart burners!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

At least now I can do things besides sit here and drool. LOL.. Gonna take a minute to go do some things then check back....if nothing.... BED (YEAH RIGHT).


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Okay, just back from my local store. Here's what I learned...
> 
> No price in the computer yet on the Black Cat jar shade, and the staff didn't recall unpacking it, so that's a no go tomorrow in our store at least. They also didn't recall seeing the Boney Bunch illuma-lid yet, so-o-o I'll be getting three of the Lodge Collection illuma-lids - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/lodge-collection/1289617 ) - instead to keep or to exchange later for the Boney Bunch illuma-lids. (I think the owl, tree, and badger/bear would look great if I painted the illuma-lids black for Halloween).
> 
> They had three displays tables cleared off. One in the front window, two mid-store NOT in the back which makes more sense because they don't want to crowd the register area.
> 
> Also, the flier with coupon they will begin giving out tomorrow doesn't start until 9/3, so the Halloween Preview Party flier coupon is all we will have for the entire month of August. The printable SUMMER17 coupon ends 8/4, along with the two $15 off $35 coupon codes. This is what happened last year too. So nothing new there actually.
> 
> I'm melting a Farmers Market tart as I'm reworking my transaction strategy. Can hardly wait to bring all my goodies home so I can start playing. But going to stay at the store for all the hourly drawings in the hope that I'll win one of those Boney Head tart burners!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa! No black cat jar shades in the store? hhmmm. That means another addition to my online order. I think I'll buy the must-haves online, go to the store and see what they have. ( And thanks for reminding me about the tart warmer! I love FREE!  ) Then I'll come back home and buy the rest of what I didn't get online with another order. They are certainly making it difficult this year.


----------



## grandma lise

None in the store and no price listed on the computer Spookywolf, so may not be online either. We'll have to wait and see...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

If you signed up for Yankee Candle emails, you should already have a couple of emails with a link to the SUMMER17 printable coupon. Just search your inbox. To sign up for future emails, go to http://www.yankeecandle.com/ then click on EMAIL SIGN-UP at the top of the page and enter your email address.

For those who haven't signed up yet, here's a link to the printable coupon that Kitty posted for us a while back... http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=155687471&spReportId=MTU1Njg3NDcxS0 

Thanks Kitty!

Have fun everyone! 

Lisa


----------



## boobear

Ok, so now it's after midnight in the Eastern and Central time zones and still nothing...This is kinda' -
Pick an adjective:
A.) Ridiculous
B.) Frustrating
C.) Inconvenient
D.) All of the Above


----------



## Mae

I vote letter D. I plan to keep checking. I'll be up a while longer


----------



## dragonfly102102

They're up . I cant find the cat clinger though. Dang it


----------



## myerman82

I don't see them online


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ok, here's my take. Yankee Candle wants us to shop in-store first and then supplement with online purchases if we don't get what we want in-store. YC knows die-hard Boney Bunch fans and avid eBay re-sellers alike will buy up any and all online products that are online before the preview party. This can hurt retail store sales. So, if they force us into the stores, they force us to buy product that is in-stock there OR (here's the caveat) they persuade us to order through the store with our online orders so we don't "miss out" on pieces we want. I was told multiple times last year during the preview party that they could order for me anything I wanted online right there in the store. The stores want and need credit for sales to stay successful. I think it's all a marketing strategy by YC. Buy in-store first, buy in-store online, and the stores and YC corporate all win. Re-sellers will eat up anything left online and they know this. Loyal BB fans should get anything and everything they want tomorrow in-store, but you may not necessarily go home with it that day.

To me, I understand urging retail store sales but I don't understand not putting out the catalog to let everyone prepare. I assume catalogs will be available tomorrow and that they want us to grab up all the stock we can that day. Then we look over the catalog, return to the store again when they get another shipment, and they get another sale. By stretching out the Halloween sales season, YC almost guarantees solid sales over the next few weeks and not just for one or two weeks like last year. Heck, I was done buying at YC for Halloween after the first weekend last year. Ok, maybe I went back a couple more times but I surely didn't buy as much. I got all I wanted the first day. That might not necessarily happen this year with this type of marketing strategy.

Oh, and I hope this doesn't bite YC in the rear, but re-releasing 2012 pieces like the baby carriage might be bad for business. I know people like the baby but the re-sellers bought a ton of those last year. Re-sellers are a big part of YC's business. I bet the re-sellers are a bit more cautious this year. YC might not sell as much as they think this year.


----------



## rdcamero

They are up now


----------



## myerman82

I assume you are doing the quick order option again?


----------



## sanura03

You just have to look in the different category sections ie tapers. No search yet.


----------



## dragonfly102102

look under tea light holders and votive holders. for some reason they don't come up in the search yet. finally found the cat clinger. kept typing random codes in quick search until it finally come up in my cart lol. its code 1259228 in case someone wants to order it. its $6.99. my boney shopping is officially done. now i can breathe a sigh of relief and go to sleep with visions of boneys dancing in my head


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Most everything is up now. You can search for some things like "black cat" or "boney bunch". I bet everything is up soon.


----------



## grandma lise

Wake up! Wake up! Wake up! The Boney Bunch is online FINALLY!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=boney+bunch&commit=

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Oh the irony, the Boney illumalid has four characters on top with graves beside them that read the usual hear/see/speak no evil, but the fourth has his hands up and it says 'have no fun.' Perfectly describes this years Boney mess lol.


----------



## Embalmed

Boneys are online now!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Oh the irony, the Boney illumalid has four characters on top with graves beside them that read the usual hear/see/speak no evil, but the fourth has his hands up and it says 'have no fun.' Perfectly describes this years Boney mess lol.


That's too funny!


----------



## Mae

I typed in Halloween and everything came up...Ordering now!


----------



## sanura03

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/witches'-brewcor/1280999 
Whaaaaaaat, these are awesome! I wish they came in candy corn or pumpkin patch though, I don't like WB.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

sanura03 said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/witches'-brewcor/1280999
> Whaaaaaaat, these are awesome! I wish they came in candy corn or pumpkin patch though, I don't like WB.


Totally agree, except I love WB! Gotta have it!!!


----------



## CassandraM

yay, got every one I wanted (frankenstein, new bonesy, new cat, pirate hat jar topper, and some more black cat clingers)  I hope the paint on them is nice, I ordered two of the 08 bride/groom the other day just in case. I'm contemplating getting a second frankenstein+bride, and of course the ones I previously said no in my mind to look so nice! So I'm a bit exasperated and probably messed up my coupon/order lumping system. Oh well, can't wait to see them! Good Luck to everyone else! 
This is such a strange way they've done it this year!! Love the comment about the "no fun" illumalid + this year, haha!


----------



## Mae

Yay! Ordered all of my must haves except for the train which I am still on the fence about. Hopefully I can see/touch it tomorrow and decide if I really want it.


----------



## grandma lise

High resolution, color pictures! The side of the train says "Bone Shaker"!

Lisa


----------



## Mae

grandma lise said:


> High resolution, color pictures! The side of the train says "Bone Shaker"!
> 
> Lisa


I like it, but I don't LOVE it...and for the price I wish I could love it.


----------



## dragonfly102102

grandma lise said:


> High resolution, color pictures! The side of the train says "Bone Shaker"!
> 
> Lisa


I was looking at that. The motorcycle say Bone to be Wild


----------



## jinglett

Does anyone know where are the black cat clingers? I have been able to find everything except that and the Bed and tart burners?


----------



## sanura03

Mae said:


> I like it, but I don't LOVE it...and for the price I wish I could love it.


I'm the same way, but I'm afraid if I don't get it, they'll release other train cars / a caboose in the coming years that I WILL love and then I'll be engineless lol.


----------



## jinglett

I had to get the train. He's a scary thomas the train


----------



## sanura03

Oh to get the train now and have a guarantee that I'll have one + a nice box for storage, or wait till the party and try to pick one that's in good shape.


----------



## grandma lise

Mae, I've really been struggling with whether or not to get this piece too. I finally decided today to just get it, in part because I'll have enough coupons. Interestingly, I felt the same way about the submarine last year and it's now my all time favorite. Hopefully, when we see it in person tomorrow, we'll have a better sense of whether we love it or not. But frankly, if you like it, I'd get it!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I know Franky and his bride is a must have but I'm on the fence about the other pieces. I'm not really crazy about the new cat or bonesy and the other boneys are just ok. I will pull the trigger on the train too but I don't know. Is it just me or is this years selection just ok. I need to see them up close in store tomorrow to decide. Maybe it's just late and I need some sleep. lol I thought the moving bat haunted house was going to be a must get but now that I actually see the color picture it looks to "cutesy" for my taste. Having a hard time deciding here.


----------



## dragonfly102102

@ jinglett: For the cat clingers type 1259228 in the item number column under quick shop. Don't know about the others


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82, get some sleep so you can enjoy the party. I'm actually liking the collection a lot better now that I can see the details, which is EVERYTHING to me. I've been waiting, waiting, waiting!

Lisa


----------



## jinglett

Thanks for helping but that doesn't pull anything up for some reason! boo! Hoping they will launch the main page with all the links before I fall asleep! Thanks again


----------



## myerman82

I think I'm off to bed. I will chance the Frankenstein being in stock still tomorrow or I will try to get him at the store. I really hope my excitement comes back in the morning.


----------



## Araniella

wooo hoo! Just like Cassandra got the ones I wanted online. No need to make a big rush to the store tomorrow, but I'm still going! Just won't be August without the fun of the preview party! May pick up another one or two after I see them...never can tell.


----------



## dragonfly102102

jinglett said:


> Thanks for helping but that doesn't pull anything up for some reason! boo! Hoping they will launch the main page with all the links before I fall asleep! Thanks again


Click on quick shop and enter item number there. Not under quick search. You have to be viewing the full site


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, here's the new Skeleton Crew piece we couldn't figure out - (it's a votive holder)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1290762 It's creepy. I need to see this tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## Mae

sanura03 said:


> I'm the same way, but I'm afraid if I don't get it, they'll release other train cars / a caboose in the coming years that I WILL love and then I'll be engineless lol.


I'm afraid of the same thing. If its still available in 2 weeks when I get paid again I'll get it.


----------



## sanura03

Was there a printable coupon for the HBB13 code or just summer17? Both the e-mails I saved just had the Summer17 one. Boo.


----------



## jinglett

Ok yeah I was going to the wrong spot!! Thanks again so much I'm so excited!!


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Was there a printable coupon for the HBB13 code or just summer17? Both the e-mails I saved just had the Summer17 one. Boo.


Sanura03, the only coupons I know of is Halloween Preview Party flier coupon, HBB13, and the printable coupon, SUMMER17. The two coupon codes are CRM307K and BBR35. Last year, YC emailed a new coupon the morning of the party. I'd love it if they'd do it again this year.

I like the way the spider hangs from the Black Spider votive holder... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-spider-accessories/1290766

Lisa


----------



## dragonfly102102

jinglett said:


> Ok yeah I was going to the wrong spot!! Thanks again so much I'm so excited!!


You're welcome. It took me a while to figure it out too lol


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Going to bed at last. I had to get all my pieces online. I live so far from a store. Got everything I wanted and can't wait for them to arrive. I love the Frankenstein taper holder. Hope you all had happy shopping online and have great fun at the Bone crush in the stores . Wish I could go. Hopefully I can live this Boney existence vicariously through those who go and post the pics.


----------



## rdcamero

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03, the only coupons I know of is Halloween Preview Party flier coupon, HBB13, and the printable coupon, SUMMER17. The two coupon codes are CRM307K and BBR35. Last year, YC emailed a new coupon the morning of the party. I'd love it if they'd do it again this year.
> 
> I like the way the spider hangs from the Black Spider votive holder... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-spider-accessories/1290766
> 
> Lisa


Got that new coupon right after I left the store.Could have saved $20.


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03, the only coupons I know of is Halloween Preview Party flier coupon, HBB13, and the printable coupon, SUMMER17. The two coupon codes are CRM307K and BBR35. Last year, YC emailed a new coupon the morning of the party. I'd love it if they'd do it again this year.
> 
> I like the way the spider hangs from the Black Spider votive holder... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-spider-accessories/1290766
> 
> Lisa


Thank you, it totally makes sense that the Halloween code would be on the Halloween flier I spaced on that lol.


----------



## myerman82

I think I have my list together for the preview party finally!!! I'm going to chance it and try my luck and see if I can get everything I want. You can't beat trying to get a few coupons used and then save a bit on shipping. If I'm able to do that I will be able to get a few more pieces for my budget. If not, I will just come home and order what is left online.


----------



## happythenjaded

Grrrr in all the chaos I accidentally got two of the $9.99 dogs..... Oh well..... LOL. WIll post my purchases in a moment!! Trying to make a final decision..... train or no train? hearse or no hearse? hmmm......


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm on such a Boney high...sigh!  I got everything I wanted online. I saved a few things for the store tomorrow that I think will not go out as fast. But now I can RELAX and just enjoy the show. Tired but happy. Can't wait to tune in to all the chatter tomorrow about what everyone got.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Grrrr in all the chaos I accidentally got two of the $9.99 dogs..... Oh well..... LOL. WIll post my purchases in a moment!! Trying to make a final decision..... train or no train? hearse or no hearse? hmmm......


For me, the Frankenstein and Train might be the two that sell out fast so I'm really thinking that I should just get them online for assurance.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> For me, the Frankenstein and Train might be the two that sell out fast so I'm really thinking that I should just get them online for assurance.


I would, Myerman. Better to know you have them, than miss out. Good luck either way!


----------



## jinglett

I too can happily go to sleep with all of my must haves and a few I didn't even know I wanted!!!  So excited! I was bummed because I work until noon tomorrow and was so worried I would miss everything but now I can relax and go after work just to see if there were any extras I missed on the website! I was hoping to find some small exclusives but here's to hoping a few extra things come out on September 4!!


----------



## grandma lise

Dang it. I've found everything I want except the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer. Does anyone have the item number?

Myerman82, I'm going to chance it and try to buy everything at the store tomorrow. If they run out of anything, we can order it at the store and get FREE shipping if I'm remembering that right. Also, there will be a second shipment in a few weeks.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Grrrr in all the chaos I accidentally got two of the $9.99 dogs..... Oh well..... LOL. WIll post my purchases in a moment!! Trying to make a final decision..... train or no train? hearse or no hearse? hmmm......


Both are GREAT pieces! (And you can always sell them later if you don't absolutely love them!).

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Dang it. I've found everything I want except the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer. Does anyone have the item number?
> 
> Myerman82, I'm going to chance it and try to buy everything at the store tomorrow too. If they run out of anything, we can order it at the store and get FREE shipping if I'm remembering that right!
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, it's 1282579.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Dang it. I've found everything I want except the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer. Does anyone have the item number?
> 
> Myerman82, I'm going to chance it and try to buy everything at the store tomorrow too. If they run out of anything, we can order it at the store and get FREE shipping if I'm remembering that right!
> 
> Lisa


Correct, that's why I'm on the fence because for what I want the shipping is going to kill it if I keep using coupons online. I will be at the store early so I hope I'm first in line or at least one of the first few people. My main piece is the Frankenstein. I just hope by the time we go to order in store that piece is not sold out.


----------



## grandma lise

Isn't it usually the smaller, less expensive pieces that sell out first though? And remember, there will be another shipment to stores in a couple of weeks.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Hmm..... guess if I cant decide it means I dont too much care for 'em ?


----------



## jinglett

Does anyone know the code for the boney tart burner or the cat?


----------



## happythenjaded

cant find either


----------



## grandma lise

The cat is online... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293525 It's item number 1293525. As I recall, the Boney Head tart burner won't be available until September, BUT it's the drawing prize tomorrow at the party.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Isn't it usually the smaller, less expensive pieces that sell out first though? And remember, there will be another shipment to stores in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Lisa


$19.99 is the smaller less expensive price this year. Unless the dog or cat which are $17.99 sell out which I HIGHLY doubt.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Lisa, it's 1282579.


Thanks Spookywolf! I want to order the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer online after the party.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Then again, there's a lot of buzz about the train this year. And the submarine did sell well even though it was $27.99. Still going to risk it...

Lisa


----------



## jinglett

The cat with the arched back is the one I was talking about  Hoping we see these others soon. I just got this image from Boney Bunch Love on Facebook....


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, and I'm thinking they produced a lot of the Frankenstein piece because like the Flying Witch last year, it was promoted on the Halloween Preview Party flier. Love, love that witch!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Ah, the black cat tea light holder...

Here it is... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cat-accessories/1259226

And here's the other pieces from that collection, though not all... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=black+cat&commit=

I wonder if they're holding a few pieces back for September. If you're referring to the Black Cat tart burner, I don't see it either.

Lisa


----------



## jinglett

This little voice in my head is haunting me that I didn't buy a back up of the 2008 taper and the Frankenstein couple. I have pieces from every year but only got crazy into bones in 2010 (a month after the release so I missed some) and never even thought to get back ups of anything! Last year my son broke the witch on the broom  but my husband fixed it so I'm hoping to see that come back and some of the bridal couples I missed. I really want the gothic couple and pirate as well!


----------



## grandma lise

I know that feeling well jinglett. It's killing me to not buy a second submarine! I've seen everything I wanted to see...finally...am off to have a happy sleep! 

Lisa


----------



## jinglett

Is the submarine coming back!?! I may just have to do that. Mine had something small wrong with it. I am hoping I don't end up wanting another train. My son loves thomas and will be so excited to see it hopefully he will keep his hands off this year! lol!


----------



## grandma lise

Whoa! Don't go to bed yet. More Black Cat collection just went online...the clinger and the tart warmer!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

cat warmer 1260575


----------



## jinglett

Ahh this is killing me! just when you think it's safe! I have to be up in a couple hours so I may have to take my chances and sleep on it if I really need it now that I've done four orders!!! I'm crossing my finders for a few smaller boneys and those stupid dominos I can't stop thinking about. Hopefully it's not just a rumor!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yeah, and the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer is now online too... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290694 Okay, life is good again. Going to bed!

Lisa


----------



## jinglett

Halloween pumpkin tart warmer is on now! And so was a scarecrow but it already sold out?!


----------



## grandma lise

jinglett said:


> Ahh this is killing me! just when you think it's safe! I have to be up in a couple hours so I may have to take my chances and sleep on it if I really need it now that I've done four orders!!! I'm crossing my finders for a few smaller boneys and those stupid dominos I can't stop thinking about. Hopefully it's not just a rumor!


Oh, right, the domino set. I was just thinking about that today too: "There was also an item listed as a Boney Dominoes Game for $29.99." Maybe they have more surprises for us in September.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

jinglett said:


> Halloween pumpkin tart warmer is on now! And so was a scarecrow but it already sold out?!


I see a number of Scarecrow items. If this is a new collection, perhaps two of the pieces are sold out because they haven't arrived at the warehouse yet.

Good night from the west coast. Looking forward to hearing from everyone after the party tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## jinglett

Good night all! With visions of Boney Bunch in our heads!


----------



## happythenjaded

Here's what I got so far:

1293478- Prom couple
1293474- Frankenstein & Bride
1280982- Witches Brew Tart
1293473- Boney White
1293528- Boney Dog
1258226- Black Cat tealight holder
1257984- Halloween Pumpkin tealight with hat?
1226794- Bonesy Dog
1290684- Spider tealight
1290685- Spider tealight
1259228- Black Cat clinger (got 2 of these)
1262967- Halloween ghost votive holder
1226794- Bonesy Dog
1226823- Headless Farmer

wondering if I should get the Black Cat tart warmer, Train, and Hearse???


----------



## wednesdayaddams

just got mine!





happythenjaded said:


> Here's what I got so far:
> 
> 1293478- Prom couple
> 1293474- Frankenstein & Bride
> 1280982- Witches Brew Tart
> 1293473- Boney White
> 1293528- Boney Dog
> 1258226- Black Cat tealight holder
> 1257984- Halloween Pumpkin tealight with hat?
> 1226794- Bonesy Dog
> 1290684- Spider tealight
> 1290685- Spider tealight
> 1259228- Black Cat clinger (got 2 of these)
> 1262967- Halloween ghost votive holder
> 1226794- Bonesy Dog
> 1226823- Headless Farmer
> 
> wondering if I should get the Black Cat tart warmer, Train, and Hearse???


----------



## happythenjaded

Decided to get the train and the pumpkin votive holder to match the ghost one


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i didn't get the train, or snow white or the motorcycle. or bone dry. 



happythenjaded said:


> Decided to get the train and the pumpkin votive holder to match the ghost one


----------



## happythenjaded

wednesdayaddams said:


> i didn't get the train, or snow white or the motorcycle. or bone dry.


Whyyyyyyyyyyy not  

Only one I havent gotten is the hearse..... I think I've spent way more than I expected to LOL. Might get the hearse too................gah!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the hearse was one i really wanted. the train just isn't my style of decor. but i'm sure it's nice as it is quite large!

enjoy your train! 

actually i only spent about $150




happythenjaded said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyy not
> 
> Only one I havent gotten is the hearse..... I think I've spent way more than I expected to LOL. Might get the hearse too................gah!!


----------



## happythenjaded

wednesdayaddams said:


> the hearse was one i really wanted. the train just isn't my style of decor. but i'm sure it's nice as it is quite large!
> 
> enjoy your train!
> 
> actually i only spent about $150


Okay I shall cave and get the hearse as well.... I will leave off the bobbing for apples guy....


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay now I am broke and exhausted.... got the hearse and the kitty with pumpkin.................... night night all !!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i already have the bobbing for apples and i love him. i had the farmer once too but gave it to my dad's wife.





happythenjaded said:


> Okay I shall cave and get the hearse as well.... I will leave off the bobbing for apples guy....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

night happy! me tired too. took 2 xanax. off to dreamland. 




happythenjaded said:


> Okay now I am broke and exhausted.... got the hearse and the kitty with pumpkin.................... night night all !!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I just didnt really care for him....He looks neat but nothing I couldnt live without


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MY GOODNESSS! I went to bed a lil afte rnidnight and this was my SECOND time waking up to check. 

Ba-zinga!! Got my cat and bonesy as well as the boney illumalid--I love that 'have no fun'. LOL. I also got 3 of the mercury glass pumpkins to roll over into my thanksgiving table. 

I passed on several boney pieces-the prom couple, the hearse, the motorcycle, the baby (hated it last year, too), the farmer (altho I might regret passing him up-I sorta like him), Bone White did nothing for me. I don't even mind paying the shipping on my 5 separate orders to avoid the crowd and simply because I wouldn't have been able to go to the party anyway. So it's worth the $25 to me.

Hope everyone has lovely boney dreams this morning.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, I do think that epitaph 'bone to be wild' on the motorcycle is funny. And the hearse looks much better than I thought at first...still think I'm going to pass. Only thing i'm afraid of is if Bone White was the first piece of a fairy tale line...i'd be sad not to get her. 

Oh, worra, worra, worra...what to do....


----------



## Guest

Just checking in! Got my Boneys and back to bed! I hope everyone gets their items, good luck to all the party-goers today.


----------



## witchyone

Looks like I went to sleep slightly before they posted, but I figured I'd take the chance that they'd all still be available. I got a lot more than I thought I was going to, but I'd rather buy now and return later if I change my mind (especially now that I see pieces I waffled on in the past going for so much on eBay!) Thank you again to everyone who posted coupon codes! They really came in handy!

I got:
- Frank & Bride (I think this may be my favorite!)
- Hearse
- Train (My husband's pick)
- Boney Cat (We decided this would be my cat's pick - it wouldn't be fair to exclude her )
- Bobbing for Apples
- '08 Bride & Groom
- Mansion

I'm excited to hear how the parties go for you guys! Maybe they won't be as insane if people shop online a bit first.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Scented wall decorations..... WHAAAAAT?!?
http://m.yankeecandle.com/mt/www.yankeecandle.com/detail/witches'-brewcor/1280999


----------



## Shadowbat

Glad you guys got the pieces you wanted online. Before the wife went to work we were looking on the site so she could see if there was anything that struck her. Unfortunately no. lol She asked if I was going to get anything, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## CCdalek

Is it just me or are their items a lot more expensive this year? I haven't bought anything online yet, but after looking at the prices it seems the cheapest new figure is $17.99, while last year it was $9.99. I was planning on buying a lot from the preview party today, but with these prices I may be able to only buy one or two things.


----------



## myerman82

The prices are more expensive this year. I'm debating if I need another bonesy or cat. I could do a scene with all the bonesys and cats.


----------



## CCdalek

I think I have narrowed it down to my favorites; Bone White, Bobbing for Apples, and the Farmer. I may be able to afford all of them with their $20 off $45 coupon (And if they're not sold out when I get there). Does anyone know which ones are most popular this year yet?


----------



## myerman82

I'm glad that I already have the re-released pieces. It saves me a bit of money even though it doesn't feel like it. My list will be as followed

Frankenstein
Train
Prom Couple
Bone White
Motorcycle
Mansion

MAYBE
New Bonesy
Cat

I'm really disappointed that the moving bat house looks "cutsey" I was going to get that to go with the move cemetery. I do like the double tree tart warmer but maybe I will save that for next month.


----------



## maxthedog

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...CH-TRAIN-LIGHTS-UP-SKELTON-RARE-/181189458443

lol 399 free shipping...really?!?!


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> The prices are more expensive this year. I'm debating if I need another bonesy or cat. I could do a scene with all the bonesys and cats.


Good morning all!! Glad to see everyone got the pieces they wanted this morning! I'm getting ready to go have breakfast with my mom and then we are off to wait for YC to open. I ordered my must haves (08 bride and groom, Frankenstein, and Bonesy). I'm still on the fence about the train, I might pick it up today, and I think I want the Book/Raven tea light holder. 

I have all of the Bonesys including the jar holder and it looks really neat set up in a scene. I can't wait to add him with his dog house. 










Good luck and have fun to all heading to their stores today. May the headless faceless forkless farmer be with us all.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...CH-TRAIN-LIGHTS-UP-SKELTON-RARE-/181189458443
> 
> lol 399 free shipping...really?!?!


I guess the vultures have risen already.


----------



## Mae

maxthedog said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...CH-TRAIN-LIGHTS-UP-SKELTON-RARE-/181189458443
> 
> lol 399 free shipping...really?!?!


Wow. I thought about posting a question asking why they are charging 10x the amount and letting the watchers know they can buy it from YC for $40 and $5 for shipping. They would still come out ahead on the deal.


----------



## Kriscourter

Yeeea got here 10 min ago and first one go me, a nyways just see two balloons. Umm yeah I know. Workers just got here and peeking in. Guess what think i see the Tart burners!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh somebody please report back on how everything looks after the party.


----------



## myerman82

Do you see and surprises?


----------



## maxthedog

Well all we ordered were frank and the cat tart warmer...going to chance everything else in store and hope they let us use multiple..otherwise we'll get what we want and maybe do one more online order...just had our pumpkin coffee and now getting ready to head out


----------



## myerman82

I will be heading out in about an hour too. I can't believe every year I stand outside that store for an hour. This year though, they moved and have the gate that comes up and down instead of doors so maybe the employees will interact with us while we wait. lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Not fonna make it for when the doors open..I'm running late! Ughh the agony!!!!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Got here a few minutes ago. One couple ahead of me. Lol. Score!


----------



## Mae

Just got to our store. One couple ahead of us.


----------



## myerman82

Leaving now, if there is someone ahead of me I'm buying them a "special: mocha choca latte" LOL


----------



## maxthedog

We just got here nobody else waiting... small display in back of store we can see everything


----------



## Mae

Can't see anything in our store. Boo


----------



## maxthedog

Pieces look pretty nice in person.. can only see from a distance. .the tart warmer is right in front if my phone let me use the pic uploader on here I'd post one


----------



## Spookywolf

Here's my online tally from last night. Bought more than I planned, but I always do! 
Frank n Bride
hearse
train
motorcycle (that looked REALLY cool online!)
Boney Cat
Bonesy w/dog house
2008 bride n groom (from prior order)
a pumpkin glass jar with hat (as the mate to last year's)
and the spinning haunted house. (love the owl on top and the black cat and now I have a go with for my spinning cemetery!)

I'm saving Bobbing for apples for the store. Passed on that last time, so I'm getting him this year! 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Spookywolf

For people already there, did they decorate the whole store, or just a display in the back?


----------



## maxthedog

Just a display in back. .. there is a poster and tart burner display in front and refreshments


----------



## maxthedog

Some ppl just got here with a whole family and cut everyone standing right at gate


----------



## maxthedog

Some ppl just so rude can here them saying you grab this you grab that


----------



## sanura03

Well this has been a comedy of errors so far. I was up buying them online and trying to figure out why our printer was being dumb so I could print my coupons, so we got up an hour late. The dogs and kids didn't want to cooperate. We had to get gas. My husband waited until today to tell me he lost his USAA card and the new one hasn't come in yet. We realize that the gps is going to send us down I 90 which is a toll rd and we don't have cash, stop at atm, won't read my husband's other card, screw it, take alternate route, can't find my Halloween flier, alternate route is going to take 30 minutes longer, won't be there till 10:30 with one less coupon. UUUUUUGGGGGHH. Now adding: carsick 4 year old threw up on himself.
I'm beginning to think that 'have no fun' was a curse.


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Well this has been a comedy of errors so far. I was up buying them online and trying to figure out why our printer was being dumb so I could print my coupons, so we got up an hour late. The dogs and kids didn't want to cooperate. We had to get gas. My husband waited until today to tell me he lost his USAA card and the new one hasn't come in yet. We realize that the gps is going to send us down I 90 which is a toll rd and we don't have cash, stop at atm, won't read my husband's other card, screw it, take alternate route, can't find my Halloween flier, alternate route is going to take 30 minutes longer, won't be there till 10:30 with one less coupon. UUUUUUGGGGGHH. Now adding: carsick 4 year old threw up on himself.
> I'm beginning to think that 'have no fun' was a curse.


Oh Sanura, I'm SO sorry about your rough start!! I hate when things domino like that. But maybe getting to the store later will give you a better shot at winning something in the raffle. I hope when you see your beloved Boneys it will cheer you up. Good luck!


----------



## Spookywolf

maxthedog said:


> Some ppl just so rude can here them saying you grab this you grab that


Hang in there Max!


----------



## CassandraM

wednesdayaddams said:


> i already have the bobbing for apples and i love him. i had the farmer once too but gave it to my dad's wife.


I agree, bobbing for apples is one of my all time favorite pieces!! There is something so adorable about his face. I'm not so impressed with some of the odd, flat looking faces this year. The train guy looks a bit smooshed in photos, and the prom couple too. I hope photos from the party end up online  
I really think the cat is cute this year! Last year's cat wasn't so cute and not on my wishlist, though my mom grabbed me one anyway since it was one of the less expensive pieces, then it broke when she shipped it to me, so yeah, that totally wasn't meant to be! I am bringing all the ones I order this year back to Australia in my carry on, that is the only way they have been safe! 

I'm really struggling with Bone White, I can't decide if I like it or not... and like someone else mentioned if they do more fairy tales and I don't have the first one, I'll be a bit bummed. It's just such a big piece, I usually don't go for the bigger pieces since I have to travel with them. I got the sub back home in one piece, but that's the biggest one I have so far, no jar holders. Hmmm... oh well, there are worse things to stress about I suppose.


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Oh Sanura, I'm SO sorry about your rough start!! I hate when things domino like that. But maybe getting to the store later will give you a better shot at winning something in the raffle. I hope when you see your beloved Boneys it will cheer you up. Good luck!


Thank you! I hope my fellow east coasters have what they want in hand already!


----------



## maxthedog

No trains in our store


----------



## myerman82

I'm here and first in line. They only have four of each piece.


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> Some ppl just got here with a whole family and cut everyone standing right at gate


Ugh what is it with ppl like that??


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> Well this has been a comedy of errors so far. I was up buying them online and trying to figure out why our printer was being dumb so I could print my coupons, so we got up an hour late. The dogs and kids didn't want to cooperate. We had to get gas. My husband waited until today to tell me he lost his USAA card and the new one hasn't come in yet. We realize that the gps is going to send us down I 90 which is a toll rd and we don't have cash, stop at atm, won't read my husband's other card, screw it, take alternate route, can't find my Halloween flier, alternate route is going to take 30 minutes longer, won't be there till 10:30 with one less coupon. UUUUUUGGGGGHH. Now adding: carsick 4 year old threw up on himself.
> I'm beginning to think that 'have no fun' was a curse.



OMG. I buy online because of the many things you have just experienced. Good luck santa03, bring those Boneys home. You have come too far to stop now!

You are have already received the Silver Bone for bravery, from the Fightin' 31st Boney Battalion!


----------



## Guest

People reporting in on the Boney Bunch Love fb page say stock is limited in many of their stores as well.


----------



## ThAnswr

I shopped online and found a few things I couldn't live without:

*** the Boney Bunch jar candle shade
*** the Black Spider jar candle holder
*** Skeleton Crew Votive Candle Holder 
*** 1 Witches Brew tart

That brought the total to $46.96. I used a "$20 off coupon" if you spend $45. That brought the total down to $26.96. Add $5 for shipping and $2.25 tax and the total for all 4 items was: $34.21. 

I'd say that was heckuva deal. And I never left my house.


----------



## Guest

SUCCESSFUL boney trip! Got em all! 
How did you make out?
Like · · Share
15 people like this.

Lisa Lewis Potter Ack!!! Cant wait to get there!
14 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Christina Marie Got everything I wanted!
14 minutes ago via mobile · Like · 2

Got everything!!! On ordering more online... Ha ha ha
14 minutes ago via mobile · Like · 1

on the west coast so we still got a little over 2 hours to go, how well stocked was the store?
13 minutes ago · Like

Wondering how the train looks in person??
13 minutes ago · Like

Uh! Im central time zone so ive got 20 minutes left! But im first in line so im optomistic. 
12 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Boney Bunch Love Train is amaazinnggg
12 minutes ago · Like · 2

Train looks a lot better in person. My store only had two. I got one of them.
11 minutes ago via mobile · Like · 1

The train looks awesome! Got what we wanted now just waiting for the raffle!
11 minutes ago via mobile · Like

I went over budget and spent a small fortune ))
10 minutes ago via mobile · Like

I got the last train! Some lady snatched one right out of my hands!
10 minutes ago via mobile · Like

How does the hearse look in person?
10 minutes ago · Like

I love the surfer hearse
9 minutes ago via mobile · Like

I better order it then..... 
9 minutes ago · Like

Got them all except illumalid...going to another store to look for it now 
9 minutes ago via mobile · 

Oohh I'm glad I ordered my train online. I can't wait to get it!
9 minutes ago · Like

And the motorcycle! Ride or die on the back! Lol
9 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Ordered online at 2:30am! I got a the pieces I wanted!! So excited!!! Can't wait to get them!!
7 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Got all my favorites! There was a mix-up and the dog I was having held at the counter was given to someone else, but they ordered it for me!
7 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Waiting in line now. Central time..
6 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Net a fellow bbl member at store. 1st and 2nd in line. Got all I thought but was missing Frankenstein couple when checked out. Think someone took. Good thing ordered online. Only 2 bone whites
5 minutes ago via mobile · Like

10 minutes to go!
4 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Got everything!! Only 2 bone whites at my store too. Glad I was 1st!
4 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Very little in my store...glad i ordered what i really wanted online first.
2 minutes ago via mobile · Like

Any news on the boney tart warmer, not seeing it at my store, still got 2 hours
a few seconds ago via mobile · Like


I imagine the stores will order online today and really take up the Boney stock! Order online now or soon to get your Boneys!


----------



## Guest

ThAnswr said:


> I shopped online and found a few things I couldn't live without:
> 
> *** the Boney Bunch jar candle shade
> *** the Black Spider jar candle holder
> *** Skeleton Crew Votive Candle Holder
> *** 1 Witches Brew tart
> 
> That brought the total to $46.96. I used a "$20 off coupon" if you spend $45. That brought the total down to $26.96. Add $5 for shipping and $2.25 tax and the total for all 4 items was: $34.21.
> 
> I'd say that was heckuva deal. And I never left my house.



Good haul!


----------



## rdcamero

Won the tart warmer


----------



## Cutiepie

Hi Everyone! First time posting but just wanted to give some info from northern NJ. At the Willowbrook Mall there was 4 of everything. I was first in line at 930 am and only 3 other people came in after me. They did have a basket of the black cat clingers, and if i am not mistaken 6 to 8 of the black cat tea light. The 2 things they did not have were really not important ...they didn't have the owl scent plug or the witch's brew scent refill. I asked about the catalog and the girl told me they heard there will not be a Boney Bunch one this year, but the catalog they had now has 1 page of the BB in them. (not so sure the employees are well informed,,but nice to know they are giving out what info they get). Also, the raffle item (sorry don't know the name) the one with the hat and skull face was the raffle for today, but they told me they would be available in Sept.


----------



## Maverick9911

I
Hi all. It's been quite a while since I have been here, and for a while I thought I was pretty much done with Boneys altogether. I love Halloween (my birthday) and this collection, but this year hasn't been so kind - far more tricks than treats. I pretty much forgot about all things Boney, including this awesome forum, and when I saw the rumored additions for 2013 it didn't do much to lift my spirits (no pun intended).

For the heck of it, I dragged myself out of the coffin to make my yearly trip and I'm glad I did. I didn't get too many pieces, just the motorcycle, the cat, the neat little raven/books votive holder, and the train (Frankenstein and the Bride was nice but it just didn't sway me). Not sure if I will keep Boneshaker but I figured it best to get it now and worry about it later, as opposed to regretting it if it sells out. The lovely YC crew all recognized me and were more than kind to everyone in attendance. I won the 11am tart burner, so that brought a rare smile to my face 

I hope everyone is getting everything they want and having a fantastic morning.


----------



## maxthedog

We got most. . They didn't have any trains had to order. . Waiting for next raffle we have such bad luck with that lol


----------



## grandma lise

Hey Maverick 9911, I was hoping to see you here. Welcome back!

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Great morning hear at the Burlington Mall in Mass. We were first in line at 930 and able to get every piece! We were there til the 11am drawing and won! First time I've ever won their raffle. I didn't think I'd care because I didn't think much of the leaked pics of the giveaway. But once I saw it in person I had to have it. So glad we won! Hope everyone had a great time and got everything they wanted...BTW it looks like the low stock rumor was def true. By 1030am they were sold outta bone white, Frankenstein and the train. I would be surprised if they had anything left come 2 or 3pm. And this is a store that normally gets a lot of inventory! Kinda ridiculous. But I'm leaving happy so I can't complain. Gonna go hug my boney head raffle prize now....


----------



## myerman82

I'm done shopping and heading home. Guess what? I won the raffle!!!!


----------



## sanura03

Well, not exactly sure it was worth it. There were a butt ton of people there, but only saw a handful of others with a cart full of boneys, but maybe the rest were still looking for them, took us a minute too. The middle of one section of the store, in an aisle between the tarts and votives was dedicated to Halloween. Maybe 5 tables total. They had an arch and the tables were decorated but overall I wasn't impressed. Nobody was dressed up, no lifesize Boneys, no fanfare at all.
They did seem to have plenty of everything and the Boney section was only a little bit cut throat lol.
Really the only positive is that they were selling the Boney tart burner. Though at full price, not 10 after you 30 or whatever. I went ahead and got one. You guys should call them and see if they'll let you order it over the phone and have it shipped to you from the flagship store. I've done it in the past with some things that were sold out online already. I'm not sure if they'll be anal about the not selling it till September thing or not though. Back in 2011 they let some people get the ornaments that way, but not others (including me.)


----------



## sanura03

Between online and the store I got all the new Boneys, plus Bonesy and the bride and groom, the black cat crackle votive holder and jar cling, and the raven with a stack of books. Oh and the $40 multi votive holder lodge antler thing as a surprise for my husband becuase he really wanted the one last year but it sold out.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I'm done shopping and heading home. Guess what? I won the raffle!!!!


I swear it's justice myerman! Looks like a lot of people on here are winning the raffle! Justice is ours! We deserve it for sure!


----------



## Halloeve55

Wow.im at Yankee Williamsburg and NOTHING is sold out :gasp:  gonna post pictures later! And the farmer is bought and happy!


----------



## myerman82

It's going to take me a while to read what people have been posting this morning. I'm just glad it's over and I was able to get everything I wanted. The only boney I didn't get was the new cat. I figured I would just get it another time because then I could use a coupon.

edit Looks like not much was posted yet so I'm all caught up on everyone's news right now.


----------



## sanura03

Oh and the moving haunted house. Used 7 coupons (4 online, 3 at the store,) total of 251, so only $1 over my budget! The only other thing I wanted that I'll pick up if it's still online on the 15th is the electric JOL tart warmer. 
I will say that the alternate route we took had some really pretty scenery, so at least we got a nice weekend drive out of it =)


----------



## myerman82

I was the only one in line up until the last ten minutes. Then the two ladies came I met in line last year. We got our stuff and entered the raffle. It looked like I had a awesome chance at winning. Then this couple came in and bought pretty much one of everything in the Halloween collection. I figured I still had a good chance at winning. We all waited for the raffle. Then I was getting annoyed because everyone who walked in to browse, the employees told them to stick around for the raffle. I keep seeing my chances get slimmer and slimmer. If I had lost I would have been fine with it because the couple and the two ladies were also die hard Halloween fans. I just didn't want to see this go to a browser who doesn't really care about Halloween.


----------



## Spookywolf

Results in from my store, and there are still 4 of the prom couple sitting on the shelf as of 12:15 p.m. Guess I wasn't the only one that passed on that. I just wasn't that impressed when I saw it up close. Frank and Bride was the first piece to sell out, and my store only had 4-5 of it to begin with. The train went next and they only had 2. Within an hour the Boney shelf was looking pretty sparse. They had lots of farmers left and 2 bobbing for apples when I left, no bonesy dog houses, and only 1 cat. 

I bought the black cat jar shade (yay Crackle!) and that thing is gorgeous!! Can't wait to see it lit up. I ended up buying a spare original Bonesy as a backup. He was my favorite piece that year and I don't want to worry about breaking him. Now, with all the dogs I have, I'm going to start a Boney Doggie Daycare!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Oh and the moving haunted house. Used 7 coupons (4 online, 3 at the store,) total of 251, so only $1 over my budget! The only other thing I wanted that I'll pick up if it's still online on the 15th is the electric JOL tart warmer.
> I will say that the alternate route we took had some really pretty scenery, so at least we got a nice weekend drive out of it =)


Forgot about the haunted house spinner. I bought my online, but my store sold out of that too. I also got my jack-o'-lantern plug in and he's cute!


----------



## maxthedog

We didn't win. . Tried twice. . Was so mad, some random guy who was getting his kid a balloon won. . He had no idea what it was and didn't even buy anything. ...bone white sold out online


----------



## myerman82

I was not impressed with the haunted house spinner. I love my graveyard spinner though.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> We didn't win. . Tried twice. . Was so mad, some random guy who was getting his kid a balloon won. . He had no idea what it was and didn't even buy anything. ...bone white sold out online


That just sucks. I wish they would limit it to people who are buying the Halloween collection. I know what you mean though. The lady was running around like a mad lady telling everyone that walked by about the raffle. I was about to get her a special "mocha choca latte".


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i can't believe bone white sold out! 

as of 11 at my store, they had no bone dry left, no trains, 1 hearse.

i think 1 cat left and a few dogs. there were several motorcycles left.

there was 1 train when I got there @ 10 and i grabbed it. it is on my counter and the lights are great! the painting job is perfect.

i did get a bone dry @ the store along with some candles.

every other piece i wanted i got online. i did get the halloween spinning bat thing but was surprised at how small it is when i saw it in the store.

i bought the prom couple, frank n bride (still had 2 of those at my store @ 11) the boney illumalid, the boney jar shade, the hearse (still had 1 hearse at my store @ 11 and there were only 2 to begin with) i also bought the small poe crow on books tealight holder and the jack o lantern electric tart warmer, and i bought the dog and the cat. the cat seemed to be pretty popular at the store and it was bigger than i thought it would be. all of the painting on the items at my store looked great.

i did not win the raffle. i was also told at my store that several YC employees have been fired over the leaked photos on FB. i pretended i never even saw the FB page and played dumb. 




maxthedog said:


> We didn't win. . Tried twice. . Was so mad, some random guy who was getting his kid a balloon won. . He had no idea what it was and didn't even buy anything. ...bone white sold out online


----------



## Spookywolf

wednesdayaddams said:


> i can't believe bone white sold out!
> 
> as of 11 at my store, they had no bone dry left, no trains, 1 hearse.
> 
> i think 1 cat left and a few dogs. there were several motorcycles left.
> 
> there was 1 train when I got there @ 10 and i grabbed it. it is on my counter and the lights are great! the painting job is perfect.
> 
> i did get a bone dry @ the store along with some candles.
> 
> every other piece i wanted i got online. i did get the halloween spinning bat thing but was surprised at how small it is when i saw it in the store.
> 
> i bought the prom couple, frank n bride (still had 2 of those at my store @ 11) the boney illumalid, the boney jar shade, the hearse (still had 1 hearse at my store @ 11 and there were only 2 to begin with) i also bought the small poe crow on books tealight holder and the jack o lantern electric tart warmer, and i bought the dog and the cat. the cat seemed to be pretty popular at the store and it was bigger than i thought it would be. all of the painting on the items at my store looked great.
> 
> i did not win the raffle. i was also told at my store that several YC employees have been fired over the leaked photos on FB. i pretended i never even saw the FB page and played dumb.


Congrats on your score, Wednesday! Yikes, they got fired? Whoa. I wondered if there would be repercussions from that, but I don't know how they figured out who did it.


----------



## myerman82

The train was the first thing to go at my store. Frankenstein went next and then the hearse. It really did not seem like much of a preview party this year because everything was towards the back of the store. I'm glad I'm done for the season.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

my store had the owl and jack o lantern scent plugs and i bought a few of them. they smell nice but they are very strong! 




Cutiepie said:


> Hi Everyone! First time posting but just wanted to give some info from northern NJ. At the Willowbrook Mall there was 4 of everything. I was first in line at 930 am and only 3 other people came in after me. They did have a basket of the black cat clingers, and if i am not mistaken 6 to 8 of the black cat tea light. The 2 things they did not have were really not important ...they didn't have the owl scent plug or the witch's brew scent refill. I asked about the catalog and the girl told me they heard there will not be a Boney Bunch one this year, but the catalog they had now has 1 page of the BB in them. (not so sure the employees are well informed,,but nice to know they are giving out what info they get). Also, the raffle item (sorry don't know the name) the one with the hat and skull face was the raffle for today, but they told me they would be available in Sept.


----------



## Halloeve55

Add Content


----------



## GhoulyMcGee

Hello everyone! I'm a long-time lurker, and this is my first post. I've loved reading this thread this season!

All of the shenanigans Yankee has been pulling this year didn't dampen my Boney spirit, but my experience at my store today was not great. I was first in line, but still had to scramble to get the things I wanted (and if I'd wanted the train, I wouldn't have gotten it - a lady behind me (who arrived at 9:55, and I'd been there since 9:20) literally pushed me out of the way and grabbed both! My store clearly had very limited stock, and there were quite a few paint/flocking problems on some of the pieces. And then, the prom queen/king I had in my basket lost one of its heads - for no reason! I was able to grab the last one that one of the employees was putting out, and luckily it doesn't seem to have a problem. By the time I left (at about 10:30), the Boney table was almost completely wiped out, and there was no more stock in the back. Even though I got what I wanted, I was stressed out!


----------



## pinkie1205

My store was wiped out. I might go back sometime to see what's left. 
I decided this year I like the black cat collection more than the boneys. I want to collect some more if those. 

I got my cats and dogs and the motorcycle. My mom grabbed the train and she got the cat tart warmer and the bobbing for apples. We got a few cat clings and won 2 candle holders with skeletons and room spray and car fragrance. We spent less than $1"" so good deal!! 

I really want some crackle stuff. It's beautiful.


----------



## Halloeve55

Add Content


----------



## Shadowbat

I can't believe how crowded it was this year. We arrived at 10:15 and could barely get into the store to browse. Just about everything was SOLD OUT already! I did go ahead and buy the cat w/JOL however, and also the tall cat votive holder from their standard Halloween collection and the Pumpkin Patch candle. 

As far as what was left when I was there, 4 of the cat w/JOL, 3 farmers, 2 bobbing for apples. THATS IT! I was able to see the other pieces as people had them in their baskets. I guess the Bone White and the train were the first to go. In under 5 minutes. The rest just followed suit. People were getting upset because the workers were just passing out the order forms telling customers they would have to order whatever they wanted because they sold out already. I was talking to the one worker I always seem to interact with and she said that they never expected this kind of turn out. I've been there for the past 3 years for this and it was never this busy and they always had pieces left through out the day.

As for activities, they were all dressed as Snow White characters. Had juice bottles in a wooden barrel for kids, different types of snacks in little wheel barrels, and a TV set up showing Snow White. They had coloring pages for the kids for a contest, a game of some sort where the kids could win prizes, and a guess the quantity type game up at the register.

I think the store did good, but were just over whelmed by the amount of people that showed up.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Yankee Candle here in Kissimmee, FL was packed. They sold out of Frankenstein couple, the wedding couple, the train, the Bone White candle base, and the owl plug-in shade within 10 minutes. I got the last Bonsey with his doghouse, and the last Bone Dry. There were plenty of the cat with the pumpkin, the farmer, the prom couple, the apple bobbing skeleton, and the baby carriage. They only had 2 hearses left, and 1 motorcycle. They also sold out of the Crow with the spellbooks from the other Halloween collection, but I managed to get one before they were gone. I'll post pictures of my find in the other thread later.

There was one very loud and annoying woman in the line who claimed she didn't know that today was an event, and proceeded to loudly tell the person in line with her how much she hated Halloween and how YC shouldn't cater to such and evil day. She talked up her church's opinion on it all the way through the line. I noticed that it wasn't so evil that she couldn't bring herself to decline a raffle ticket for the giveaway. I guess evil's OK if it's free. lol Thankfully she didn't win anything, although she hung around to find out. 

They gave away a Boney tart warmer that they said will go on sale in September at our store, some teenager won it, but at least her family was getting Halloween stuff.


----------



## Halloeve55

Add Content


----------



## pumpkinking30

Just looked at Ebay. Somebody has the train on there for $399.99, and its still available on line. People are crazy. 
YANKEE CANDLES HALLOWEEN BONEY BUNCH TRAIN LIGHTS UP SKELTON RARE


----------



## happythenjaded

Ohhh myyyyyyyyyy!! I looooooove all the party pictures you ghouls!!!!! Looks amazing!! 

Now you all have my debating on if I want to go ahead and get Bob!!!


----------



## CCdalek

I just got back from my local Yankee Candle. Thankfully mine wasn't too crowded, so I was able to buy what I had hoped to. I bought (With 2 $20 off coupons):
-1 Frankie and Bride
-1 Boney Famer
-1 Boney Cat w/ Pumpkin
-1 Bone White
-2 Black Cat Jar Clingers

Here is a picture of the display a the store I went to 5 minutes after they opened:


----------



## CCdalek

I was thinking about buying the train, but it was a bit out of my price range.


----------



## happythenjaded

Looks like Bone White is sold out online now! Hope you all grabbed her already!


----------



## Halloeve55

Poor farmer ha a bad foot job!


----------



## Halloeve55

Last of them..lol.hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Spookywolf

I was surprised at how big that Bone Dry piece was! I didn't get it because I already bought a similar smaller piece like it from a previous year, but that thing was HUGE!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> Last of them..lol.hope y'all enjoy!


Oh man, I LOVE that little vampire ornament and the Frank and Bride one too! Wish they'd had those at my store.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I was surprised at how big that Bone Dry piece was! I didn't get it because I already bought a similar smaller piece like it from a previous year, but that thing was HUGE!!


I dont know why but I just dont like the ones that aren't full body......


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i ended up getting bone dry at the store. i looked at him and then @ checkout the manager asked why i didn't have a bone white, which i don't really like. and i said well i like boney dry but he's gone and she said, no, there is one left. so i grabbed him. i am not sure if i will gift him to my friend for her bday in october or keep him.

my store didn't seem to be selling much of the frank n bride or prom couple. 




Spookywolf said:


> I was surprised at how big that Bone Dry piece was! I didn't get it because I already bought a similar smaller piece like it from a previous year, but that thing was HUGE!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the jar shade is really awesome. a nice big heavy piece. i already bought it online but it is nice! i bought a pumpkin swirl candle to wear the hat on 

my store had lots of black cat stuff but i bought it all last year. i didn't get the new crackle shades because someone here posted that they tend to crack and break with the heat. but they are very cute!


----------



## Spookywolf

wednesdayaddams said:


> i ended up getting bone dry at the store. i looked at him and then @ checkout the manager asked why i didn't have a bone white, which i don't really like. and i said well i like boney dry but he's gone and she said, no, there is one left. so i grabbed him. i am not sure if i will gift him to my friend for her bday in october or keep him.
> 
> my store didn't seem to be selling much of the frank n bride or prom couple.


Wow, there were people at my store that would have loved to buy up those Frank and bride pieces! That was the most popular piece and I heard the store manager offering to order it online for people over and over again.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

pumpkinking30 your story is priceless! halloween is so bad but she doesn't mind winning a halloween item? wow. how about turning the other cheek and judge not, lest ye be judged?

i can't stand those people. if she was so offended she should have left. what a witch!

if it weren't so funny i would be really offended. lol.

i tried to strike up a conversation with a few people and nobody was terribly friendly. everybody seemed to be focused on the prize i guess. 

the little raven on the books tealight holder is so teeny. i ordered it online this morning at 3 ay-em but it is cute!






pumpkinking30 said:


> Yankee Candle here in Kissimmee, FL was packed. They sold out of Frankenstein couple, the wedding couple, the train, the Bone White candle base, and the owl plug-in shade within 10 minutes. I got the last Bonsey with his doghouse, and the last Bone Dry. There were plenty of the cat with the pumpkin, the farmer, the prom couple, the apple bobbing skeleton, and the baby carriage. They only had 2 hearses left, and 1 motorcycle. They also sold out of the Crow with the spellbooks from the other Halloween collection, but I managed to get one before they were gone. I'll post pictures of my find in the other thread later.
> 
> There was one very loud and annoying woman in the line who claimed she didn't know that today was an event, and proceeded to loudly tell the person in line with her how much she hated Halloween and how YC shouldn't cater to such and evil day. She talked up her church's opinion on it all the way through the line. I noticed that it wasn't so evil that she couldn't bring herself to decline a raffle ticket for the giveaway. I guess evil's OK if it's free. lol Thankfully she didn't win anything, although she hung around to find out.
> 
> They gave away a Boney tart warmer that they said will go on sale in September at our store, some teenager won it, but at least her family was getting Halloween stuff.


----------



## happythenjaded

I snatched up a few black cat pieces...excited to start a black cat collection!


----------



## happythenjaded

I wanted the raven and books tealight also but I saw how tiny it was online with the specs and I said oh noooo lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

my store also asked me if i wanted to order the bride & groom through them. this is the same lady that told me last week she didn't know anything about online sales since it hurt her store sales. i said sorry, i ordered online since i had no idea you could do that. maybe if she would have mentioned this last week i would have ordered something through her, but then again, with bone white selling out in less than 12 hours i don't trust that anything i want will be there. 

i don't like bone white and i am perplexed that she is this year's big seller. or maybe they just pick one piece to have a limited stock up to create a frenzy for the whole line?


----------



## Spookywolf

wednesdayaddams said:


> the jar shade is really awesome. a nice big heavy piece. i already bought it online but it is nice! i bought a pumpkin swirl candle to wear the hat on
> 
> my store had lots of black cat stuff but i bought it all last year. i didn't get the new crackle shades because someone here posted that they tend to crack and break with the heat. but they are very cute!


I have lots of different crackle jar shades that I use year after year and I've never had a problem. Maybe their piece already had some fine cracks in it to begin with and the heat just finished it off. I love mine and the way they sparkle when the candle is lit is SO beautiful. Glad to add the black cat to my line up.


----------



## pinkie1205

I didn't win the raffle. I really wanted that piece . 

I can't wait to see my moms set up. She has a big window in front of her house with a ledge that she decorates. It's a perfect spot for the train and her carriage from last year. I have a few spots in my house too. 

I can't wait to pick up the $1 store knick knacks this year too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

happy i bought up the cats last year so i'm set for kitty cats 



happythenjaded said:


> I snatched up a few black cat pieces...excited to start a black cat collection!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah the boney tart warmer head is pretty great, but the girl in the store said it would be back next month so i think anyone who wants it badly enough can get it. the haunted house is nice too. i was surprised it wasn't as large as i thought it would be. i don't have room for it but its' a great prop.

i do like last year's hearse 



pinkie1205 said:


> I didn't win the raffle. I really wanted that piece .
> 
> I can't wait to see my moms set up. She has a big window in front of her house with a ledge that she decorates. It's a perfect spot for the train and her carriage from last year. I have a few spots in my house too.
> 
> I can't wait to pick up the $1 store knick knacks this year too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks spooky. i guess i missed out! lol. but i appreciate your input. i wont' hesitate to get any if they are okay to use. the painting on them is really pretty. 



Spookywolf said:


> I have lots of different crackle jar shades that I use year after year and I've never had a problem. Maybe their piece already had some fine cracks in it to begin with and the heat just finished it off. I love mine and the way they sparkle when the candle is lit is SO beautiful. Glad to add the black cat to my line up.


----------



## happythenjaded

wednesdayaddams said:


> happy i bought up the cats last year so i'm set for kitty cats


I really didnt think I'd buy anything but BB items but I think I pretty much bought everything lmao.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well i live in a small town and there were maybe 10 people in my store at the most. i kept looking back at the frank and bride and thinking maybe i should get another one in case my online order breaks. lol. and i stopped myself. it is nice and tall and will be great with my new black glitter tapers from michaels, although i plan on getting some of the pier one black led tapers next weekend too. 

i have 4 bride & grooms on the way lol so i need lots of tapers. good thing i stocked up! i still have a lot of last year's dreadful drips that i burned down on a metal holder to get the drips. so i can use those as well. 




Spookywolf said:


> Wow, there were people at my store that would have loved to buy up those Frank and bride pieces! That was the most popular piece and I heard the store manager offering to order it online for people over and over again.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

happy that happens to all of us. i didn't really plan on getting anything this year except the hearse because YC was ticking me off.

cut to me at three o clock this morning buying my *** off!

lol





happythenjaded said:


> I really didnt think I'd buy anything but BB items but I think I pretty much bought everything lmao.


----------



## happythenjaded

LOL. I think because this is my first year actually being able to buy them during launch I was like "okay if I dont get this now for $19.99 it will be $79.99 tomorrow on eBay" haha


----------



## pinkie1205

All I ordered last year was the sub. My mom got one as well. 

Did anyone else get the free votives and skeleton burner? I thought it was an awesome prize. I also won a car scent. My mom won a room spray. 

Even though I bought them, I hate how some of the pieces are flocked. Just paint them black!! 

My mom hopes they release more pieces for the train. That would be so awesome!! 

I'm definitely going to look into the black cat stuff. The more I look at my moms cat, the more I love it.


----------



## pinkie1205

I wish they had another candy dish this year. I already have 3 (one BB and 2 from the $1 tree) but where will I put my butterfingers???


----------



## pumpkinking30

happythenjaded said:


> I wanted the raven and books tealight also but I saw how tiny it was online with the specs and I said oh noooo lol


It is pretty small, but when I saw it im person, it was too cool to leave out. There was a bigger crow and skull tart warmer, but I already had a bunch of Bonies, so I decided I would wait on it for now.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

frank n bride sold out online


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i love that little tealight holder with the crow. i had already bought it online but i would have bought in the store. i just love how little and cute it is 



pumpkinking30 said:


> It is pretty small, but when I saw it im person, it was too cool to leave out. There was a bigger crow and skull tart warmer, but I already had a bunch of Bonies, so I decided I would wait on it for now.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

my store was only raffling off the boney tart burner that i know of. i tried to buy more than one jack o lantern scent plug but was told it is limited to one per person. but i bought two owl scent plugs and gave one to my neighbor. i'm bummed that the owl plug doesn't light up. but the jack o lantern scent plug looks great in my bathroom! i always say that boney bunch day is the best day of the whole year! 



pinkie1205 said:


> All I ordered last year was the sub. My mom got one as well.
> 
> Did anyone else get the free votives and skeleton burner? I thought it was an awesome prize. I also won a car scent. My mom won a room spray.
> 
> Even though I bought them, I hate how some of the pieces are flocked. Just paint them black!!
> 
> My mom hopes they release more pieces for the train. That would be so awesome!!
> 
> I'm definitely going to look into the black cat stuff. The more I look at my moms cat, the more I love it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i had always wanted the old skeleton and crow tart warmer and i wanted this one, too. but i spent so much $$ today. there was only 1 left when i left the store at 11 though.



pumpkinking30 said:


> It is pretty small, but when I saw it im person, it was too cool to leave out. There was a bigger crow and skull tart warmer, but I already had a bunch of Bonies, so I decided I would wait on it for now.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i am guessing you are right about that one! 



happythenjaded said:


> LOL. I think because this is my first year actually being able to buy them during launch I was like "okay if I dont get this now for $19.99 it will be $79.99 tomorrow on eBay" haha


----------



## Spookywolf

I had started to buy the owl plug in too, but then put it back. Now I'm wishing I'd bought it anyway. I know it doesn't light up, but I LOVE owls, and it looked so cute. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Spookywolf

Did anyone else get the illumalid Boney jar topper? I looked and looked and couldn't find it in my store. Turns out they had 2 but were still in the back. Me and one other guy each took one. I thought it was a little pricey (all the Boneys are this year) but after she went to the trouble to get it for me, I couldn't say no.


----------



## Halloeve55

I can't believe the Williamsburg wasn't sold out of anythinggggg!everything was plenty of stock.there was 6 haunted houses.more than 10 trains and about 7 snow whites.too many bobbing for apples an lots of the pumpkin Warmers.there was an employee organizing them by clinging them around and hitting them against each other.I was close to barking at her.it wasn't crowded at mine.more people were into the other stuff..Wth


----------



## myerman82

I just checked and my 08 bride and groom is in town. However, they arrived late this morning so it didn't make it on the USPS truck for delivery today. The lady at the post office said that I could not come in to get it because all the packages that have arrived are wrapped together with that heavy duty shrink wrap and have not been sorted for delivery yet. I will wait until Monday, I guess.  I did find out that for my area FedEX gives the packages to USPS to deliver once it hits Wisconsin and then they take over from there. They told me they are contracted with them to deliver their packages. Interesting!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I didnt see the sub??


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought the illumalid online. now the snow white and frank n bride r in stock again? huh?




Spookywolf said:


> Did anyone else get the illumalid Boney jar topper? I looked and looked and couldn't find it in my store. Turns out they had 2 but were still in the back. Me and one other guy each took one. I thought it was a little pricey (all the Boneys are this year) but after she went to the trouble to get it for me, I couldn't say no.


----------



## Cutiepie

I went to another YC and again no owl scent plug, but if this is all I couldn't get I am happy lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hope they arrive in one piece. i think usps has a mandate to drive over packages with a steamroller before they are delivered. 



myerman82 said:


> I just checked and my 08 bride and groom is in town. However, they arrived late this morning so it didn't make it on the USPS truck for delivery today. The lady at the post office said that I could not come in to get it because all the packages that have arrived are wrapped together with that heavy duty shrink wrap and have not been sorted for delivery yet. I will wait until Monday, I guess.  I did find out that for my area FedEX gives the packages to USPS to deliver once it hits Wisconsin and then they take over from there. They told me they are contracted with them to deliver their packages. Interesting!!!


----------



## maxthedog

Well we had errands to run in area so stopped back for last 2 drawings. ..0-5 lol no luck.. we didn't winany of the 3 last year either


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you can get the owl online 



Cutiepie said:


> I went to another YC and again no owl scent plug, but if this is all I couldn't get I am happy lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

happy the sub is from 2012



happythenjaded said:


> I didnt see the sub??


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallo i would pay to see a video of you bark at her! 



Halloeve55 said:


> I can't believe the Williamsburg wasn't sold out of anythinggggg!everything was plenty of stock.there was 6 haunted houses.more than 10 trains and about 7 snow whites.too many bobbing for apples an lots of the pumpkin Warmers.there was an employee organizing them by clinging them around and hitting them against each other.I was close to barking at her.it wasn't crowded at mine.more people were into the other stuff..Wth


----------



## happythenjaded

wednesdayaddams said:


> happy the sub is from 2012


Oops I read it wrong, thought it was online this year. Got a liiiiiiiiiiiiittle excited there haha


----------



## Maverick9911

grandma lise said:


> Hey Maverick 9911, I was hoping to see you here. Welcome back!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you! 

The Bone White and Motorcycle pieces were the first to go at my local store. I was looking at the last few Bone Whites when the manager hurried over to grab them, as she was on the phone with a customer. I guess as soon as they went out of stock online the calls came pouring in. 

Unfortunately, and hopefully you guys didn't experience the same, a lot of the lights on the trains were broken or poorly glued. My store had four trains and only one had all of the lights affixed properly to the base. I get they aren't supposed to be _that_ sturdy but still, it's such an eyesore.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought the one train i saw in my store and it is on my counter lighting beautifully! 

my store had several motorcycles left. no one wanted them here....




Maverick9911 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Bone White and Motorcycle pieces were the first to go at my local store. I was looking at the last few Bone Whites when the manager hurried over to grab them, as she was on the phone with a customer. I guess as soon as they went out of stock online the calls came pouring in.
> 
> Unfortunately, and hopefully you guys didn't experience the same, a lot of the lights on the trains were broken or poorly glued. My store had four trains and only one had all of the lights affixed properly to the base. I get they aren't supposed to be _that_ sturdy but still, it's such an eyesore.


----------



## happythenjaded

I want to thank everyone for making my first BB experience spooktacular !!! You guys are all so great and helpful to us newbies. I am excited to share pictures and see all you guys pictures too


----------



## Countess Dracula

So, got back from my YC store about two hours ago. I ordered my must haves this early morning because I had a feeling I wouldn't be able to get them in store. AND I was right. I didn't rush to the store for the 10am opening; instead we arrived between 10:30 and 10:45. By then most of the the things I ordered were gone. I ordered online: the cat and the pumpkin, Bonesy and his dog house, Frank and his bride, the original Bonesy ( for my niece ), and the black cat jar shade. At my store, the manager told me they sold out pretty quickly on many of their pieces. She offered the online ordering option with free shipping but I passed. 

Sold out when I arrived were : The cat and pumpkin, Bonesy and his dog house, the motorcycle boney, and very close to selling out was the Original Bonesy ( only one left - he was gone by the time I left - they told me they had gotten a decent supply of Bonesy in and he went quickly) . They had two Frank and Bride left ( though one was being used for display purposes with bloody tapers in it ), one Bone White, one Bone dry, lots of the baby carriage ( at least 10 ), one train, one hearse, several bobbing boneys and several of the pitchfork farmer. Prom couple was gone by the time I left as well ( saw that one, still don't like it very much, not sorry I passed on it ). They also had lots of the jar shade and illuma lids. 

They also were well stocked on the black cat line but it was selling briskly. I think this is my favorite. It is so lovely and all of the pieces are stand outs. I hope YC continues this line for a while. Also well stocked on skeleton crew and the spiders line. I actually love the skeleton crew three tealight holder but 29.99 was just waaaaaaayyyyyyy too much for that piece. OMG, many of the prices were way too high for some of the pieces. YC better be careful. I felt like I got so much more last year for the same amount of money, hmmm obviously I did LOL  

It seemed in my store they were very well stocked on the re-issues and got four - six of the new releases. They were pushing the online ordering hard, but in a friendly not obnoxious way  All of the Halloween items were in the back with the refreshments and the fall items were in the front. I was not lucky enough to win anything during the one raffle I was there for. I didn't think I would like the Boney tart warmer but in the flesh it was very nice. Happy for all of those who won it. I never win anything but I did get all of my must haves so I'm a very happy camper today. My hubby and mom went with my to the preview party. My hubby is so awesome at these things; he carries everything and keeps people from taking things right out of my hands ( he's my buffer  ). I have had people virtually take things right out of my hands several times before. Snooze you loose I guess but rudeness like that is disgusting. 

So final tally for me:
Cat and Pumpkin
Bonesy and his dog house
original Bonesy
Frank and his bride
black cat jar shade ( that is a beauty )
Jack O'lantern tart warmer
Scarecrow tea light holder ( I always add a scarecrow each year and he's adorable )
$5.00 jack o'lantern plug in ( so cute, had to have this )
some spiced pumpkin tealights, macintosh votive, and apple pumpkin votive. 

I


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i can't believe someone would take something out of your hands. if someone did that to me, they would not get their hand back!



Countess Dracula said:


> So, got back from my YC store about two hours ago. I ordered my must haves this early morning because I had a feeling I wouldn't be able to get them in store. AND I was right. I didn't rush to the store for the 10am opening; instead we arrived between 10:30 and 10:45. By then most of the the things I ordered were gone. I ordered online: the cat and the pumpkin, Bonesy and his dog house, Frank and his bride, the original Bonesy ( for my niece ), and the black cat jar shade. At my store, the manager told me they sold out pretty quickly on many of their pieces. She offered the online ordering option with free shipping but I passed.
> 
> Sold out when I arrived were : The cat and pumpkin, Bonesy and his dog house, the motorcycle boney, and very close to selling out was the Original Bonesy ( only one left - he was gone by the time I left - they told me they had gotten a decent supply of Bonesy in and he went quickly) . They had two Frank and Bride left ( though one was being used for display purposes with bloody tapers in it ), one Bone White, one Bone dry, lots of the baby carriage ( at least 10 ), one train, one hearse, several bobbing boneys and several of the pitchfork farmer. Prom couple was gone by the time I left as well ( saw that one, still don't like it very much, not sorry I passed on it ). They also had lots of the jar shade and illuma lids.
> 
> They also were well stocked on the black cat line but it was selling briskly. I think this is my favorite. It is so lovely and all of the pieces are stand outs. I hope YC continues this line for a while. Also well stocked on skeleton crew and the spiders line. I actually love the skeleton crew three tealight holder but 29.99 was just waaaaaaayyyyyyy too much for that piece. OMG, many of the prices were way too high for some of the pieces. YC better be careful. I felt like I got so much more last year for the same amount of money, hmmm obviously I did LOL
> 
> It seemed in my store they were very well stocked on the re-issues and got four - six of the new releases. They were pushing the online ordering hard, but in a friendly not obnoxious way  All of the Halloween items were in the back with the refreshments and the fall items were in the front. I was not lucky enough to win anything during the one raffle I was there for. I didn't think I would like the Boney tart warmer but in the flesh it was very nice. Happy for all of those who won it. I never win anything but I did get all of my must haves so I'm a very happy camper today. My hubby and mom went with my to the preview party. My hubby is so awesome at these things; he carries everything and keeps people from taking things right out of my hands ( he's my buffer  ). I have had people virtually take things right out of my hands several times before. Snooze you loose I guess but rudeness like that is disgusting.
> 
> So final tally for me:
> Cat and Pumpkin
> Bonesy and his dog house
> original Bonesy
> Frank and his bride
> black cat jar shade ( that is a beauty )
> Jack O'lantern tart warmer
> Scarecrow tea light holder ( I always add a scarecrow each year and he's adorable )
> $5.00 jack o'lantern plug in ( so cute, had to have this )
> some spiced pumpkin tealights, macintosh votive, and apple pumpkin votive.
> 
> I


----------



## Cutiepie

I just might order the owl scent plug online along with the hearse.I don't know for some reason I am still debating on the hearse. I got pretty much everything today, but that and some skeleton things.


----------



## myerman82

Picked up the pumpkin wall plug in today. The candy corn scent smells like acetone. I gives me a headache.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i didn't get candy corn. i bought macintosh, spiced pumpkin, and apple pumpkin. they are a little strong at first tho!



myerman82 said:


> Picked up the pumpkin wall plug in today. The candy corn scent smells like acetone. I gives me a headache.


----------



## boobear

In all reality, I shop the Yankee Halloween collection for the stuff other than Boney Bunch, but these two were too cute to pass up.

And maybe I'm the only one, but I was a little disappointed with how many repeats from last year (in the non-Boney collection) there were. I mean, there's a ton of stuff Yankee could do with bugs and ghosts, devil's, ghouls, and other Halloween icons that they haven't touched. I was just hoping for some more new stuff so I think I got everything I wanted and only spent about $60.00. The lady at the counter also let me use 2 coupons at once which was nice. I didn't win the raffle, but I got a couple free Reese's PB cups so I was happy about those.


----------



## boobear

I didn't like either of those Halloween scents so I went with the Vanilla Cupcake. That plug in is so much bigger than I expected it to be. It was great price though, so I couldn't pass it up. I never bought one before so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## pumpkinking30

YC Online Store just added Bone White and Frank & Bride back in stock, but by the time I finished typing, BW was gone again. Frank's still back if anybody wants him grab him quick.


----------



## boobear

myerman82 said:


> Picked up the pumpkin wall plug in today. The candy corn scent smells like acetone. I gives me a headache.


I didn't like either of those Halloween scents so I went with the Vanilla Cupcake. That plug in is so much bigger than I expected it to be. It was great price though, so I couldn't pass it up. I never bought one before so I thought I'd give it a try.

Sorry for the double post. I can never "reply with quote" right the first dang time!


----------



## happythenjaded

Franken couple is now LOW STOCK already.


----------



## Countess Dracula

wednesdayaddams said:


> i can't believe someone would take something out of your hands. if someone did that to me, they would not get their hand back!



My hubby feels the same way that's why he stands over me so others don't stand on top of me. He's almost a foot taller than me so it works out very nicely  The couple of times it happened to me I was looking at an item, holding it in my hand and looking at it, not sure if I wanted it or not. Inevitably there is always someone standing right behind, waiting for me to look like I'm ready to put it back, then they pounce. Hubby doesn't allow that anymore. I knew marrying him would pay off  At the very least they could wait until I actually put the item back down. Sometimes if I know they are standing on top of me I will NOT put it back down at that moment just so they don't get it. I know that sounds a bit mean but I am so tired of rude people, only out for themselves. I would never crowd someone looking at something; I would wait my turn. No one rude today though. This preview party seemed so much mellower than past years and for that I was very grateful.


----------



## happythenjaded

My total with coupons used was $287.53.... And still wanting a few more pieces ..... YIKES. LOL.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

luckily in my town there are only a few die hards and they are all pretty respectful. i would be bummed if someone was holding the last one of something that i wanted. but i would always wait until they walked away and had put it down before i picked it up. or even ask, if they are taking it. there is no reason to be rude.




Countess Dracula said:


> My hubby feels the same way that's why he stands over me so others don't stand on top of me. He's almost a foot taller than me so it works out very nicely  The couple of times it happened to me I was looking at an item, holding it in my hand and looking at it, not sure if I wanted it or not. Inevitably there is always someone standing right behind, waiting for me to look like I'm ready to put it back, then they pounce. Hubby doesn't allow that anymore. I knew marrying him would pay off  At the very least they could wait until I actually put the item back down. Sometimes if I know they are standing on top of me I will NOT put it back down at that moment just so they don't get it. I know that sounds a bit mean but I am so tired of rude people, only out for themselves. I would never crowd someone looking at something; I would wait my turn. No one rude today though. This preview party seemed so much mellower than past years and for that I was very grateful.


----------



## witchyone

Looks like Bone White is sold out online again. Frank & Bride is still low stock. I tried adding it to my cart to see what low stock actually means, and I was only able to add 13 to my cart.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

frank n bride are gone now too. weird that frank & snow white were sold out and then "back" again....

wonder if they're coming back again (and again?)



witchyone said:


> Looks like Bone White is sold out online again. Frank & Bride is still low stock. I tried adding it to my cart to see what low stock actually means, and I was only able to add 13 to my cart.


----------



## Halloeve55

I just realized they were selling the boney tart warmer at my store and they had about 8


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i asked at my store if i could buy one and they said no, that all they had was enough for the raffle.
but that they would be back in september????




Halloeve55 said:


> I just realized they were selling the boney tart warmer at my store and they had about 8


----------



## sanura03

I was pretty wishy washy about ol' Bone White but I knew if I didn't get her she would be a million dollars on e-bay later.
Aaaaand now you guys convinced me that I want the black cat jar shade lol. I did get the votive holder like it, but I only have so many jars to top lol, I mostly stick with tarts. I remember having trouble displaying all my jar shades / illumalids / jar toppers / jar clings with the number of Halloween jars I had left, and I didn't get anymore today.
Maybe that should be a sign that I have a problem and need Boneys Anonymous.... but, it's my only real addiction so whatevs


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i didn't even want bone white and my store had her left. i passed on her. then came home and saw that she was sold out online. so when she came back i bought her. just in case. what a moron i am!



sanura03 said:


> I was pretty wishy washy about ol' Bone White but I knew if I didn't get her she would be a million dollars on e-bay later.
> Aaaaand now you guys convinced me that I want the black cat jar shade lol. I did get the votive holder like it, but I only have so many jars to top lol, I mostly stick with tarts. I remember having trouble displaying all my jar shades / illumalids / jar toppers / jar clings with the number of Halloween jars I had left, and I didn't get anymore today.
> Maybe that should be a sign that I have a problem and need Boneys Anonymous.... but, it's my only real addiction so whatevs


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> i asked at my store if i could buy one and they said no, that all they had was enough for the raffle.
> but that they would be back in september????


I guess they were selling them at the Flagship stores, I was able to snag one too. You should call and see if they'll let you buy one over the phone. It's hard to say if they will or not since they're being weird this year but if you really want it, it might be worth a try!

877-636-7707 for South Deerfield
877-616-6510 for Williamsburg

Trying to remember the process from calling years past but they'll ask you for a description and item number, which is 1293472 for the TB, and if you want to use a coupon they'll want the number on the side with the barcode, 308040200 is the one for the $20 off $45 Summer17 coupon.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sanura you are awesome. thank you! 



sanura03 said:


> I guess they were selling them at the Flagship stores, I was able to snag one too. You should call and see if they'll let you buy one over the phone. It's hard to say if they will or not since they're being weird this year but if you really want it, it might be worth a try!
> 
> 877-636-7707 for South Deerfield
> 877-616-6510 for Williamsburg
> 
> Trying to remember the process from calling years past but they'll ask you for a description and item number, which is 1293472 for the TB, and if you want to use a coupon they'll want the number on the side with the barcode, 308040200 is the one for the $20 off $45 Summer17 coupon.


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> sanura you are awesome. thank you!


You're welcome! I hope they'll let you do it! Let us know if they do so maybe other people can do it too. 
I forgot to add the S Deerfield store should be open for another 3 1/4 hours (8pm EST) tonight and the Williamsburg store an hour later than that (9pm EST) tonight.


----------



## jinglett

I just got home from the party. Did not win the raffle any of the times  There were only a few dire hard boney people showing back up for raffles and unfortunately none of us won, it was kids and random people from the mall  I am SO glad I ordered all of my stuff online last night. I got to the store within 10 minutes of getting off work at noon and the manager told me that people were lined up since 6:30 am and all the Boneys except the new cat, bob for apples, and the farmer were gone within 3 minutes of the store opening!!! I live in a super small town so i think it's crazy!!! Last year I was on vacation and had to order my things online and the years before that I didn't follow the collections close enough to compare to previous years. This was the manager's first Boney launch experience and a whole new staff so nothing to go off there either. I had been thinking if I fell super in love with some of the pieces I would buy back ups to keep for me or as gifts but didn't get that chance. I did end up getting both sets of the bottles and all the black cat stuff. With what I ordered online I got all the Boneys except bone dry and the books with the crow tealight. I'm hoping to see a few more things for the September launch after my bank account recovers, but either way I am content until next year. Now to decide whether or not to start pulling all of the other boneys out yet...


----------



## Halloeve55

Today's goodies


----------



## MissKitty

Thanks for posting pictures! 

My store claims their hearses was misspelled. They said they only received 2 hearses and 2 trains. I had to order online. 

Today was a good day overall. Stopped at Yankee Candle on the way home from the beach.


----------



## maxthedog

our store had no trains so had to order and they did the free shipping...does anyone have a picture of it, that's not the stock one? curious what it looks like and lit up. Thanks


----------



## moodyblues

A once a year lurker here. 

I get so stressed out this time of year on making poor choices. I didnt even want the Bone White and now that it is unobtainable I do.  What sense is that? Oh well. I went ahead and put my name on the waiting list and if it was ment to be I will get a call. 

I was able to pick up what I wanted online and a few more pieces at the store. I arrived late there so it was picked through and had no luck in the raffel. The hat piece was bigger than expected so I got it too.

Good luck to all in getting what you want. .


----------



## Kriscourter

Cuti pie. I use to live by willow brook mall and was so scared going to a new mall and not knowing how things go there. Would of swornwillowbrook would of been bust. I was first in line at 8:25 then next person at 8:40. Then about a 9:20 another 4 so when stpred open including me abput 15. Mine store was pretty much stocked same but one frankensteains hand was broken off and only 2 boney drys. Was told same thing about catalog at my store. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I ordered my train and frank this morning online. Was lucky enough to get one of everything else and the cat crackle shade in the store. My store had one table set up...with 1 train, 2 bone whites, 2 hearse, 1bone dry, 4-5 prom, 2 motorcyles, 2 franks and quite a few dogs and cats. I also got tbe tart warmer! Very excited about that. 

Wednesday can you post a pic of your train lit up pleeaassssse??
Does anyone have a pic of frank he went so fast I never got to see it up close.


----------



## maxthedog

I was surprised how big bone dry was...hadn't planned on getting him but we did...only things we passed on were bone white and the cat


----------



## witchyone

My husband just asked if I wanted to go to the mall. I'm going to check out the YC and see what's left.


----------



## Kriscourter

Here's the local news update from central jersey. 8:25 first in line then second person 8:40. By ourselves for awhile then another lady with her mom and kid around 9:30 then say at opening including me were about 13. My new friend 2nd in liner helped each other out. She went to left and me right and discussed our must haves. There were 4 Frankenstein couples. Sucked cause she helped me and grabbed one for me and two others for her. I put in my basket and go around cou ter and get other thing. Low and behold when checking out (my son was in charge of bringing each basket I filled to counter for me and give to lady) Frankenstein couple was missing. Someone snatched it out when I went to other side of table. And the one other of four was broken. Anyways. First to was bone dry (2) then Frankenstein (4) though one broke , then trains. Had about 6. By time I left 10:15 to get some food all new pieces except two new cats and few dogs all gone. Everyone took what they needed thankfully but since low stock if weren't first (and I was first and missed Frankenstein, good thing did online). The house sold right away but the 2nd one was still there till 2. I won the last raffle, Yeee. Thank god Lego store was next door cause hubby dropped off other two children. 18 month old so much fun. Side note. Anyone go to hallmark. I did that during wait for raffle. Ha e a potion bottle and has a pet ghost in it. Push the top and lights up and led ghost appears and sound effects. Love it.


----------



## Kriscourter




----------



## Kriscourter

. Pic someone asked for


----------



## Kriscourter

. Tart warmer


----------



## Kriscourter

. My pet ghost. 9 bucks at hallmark and actually think one of my favorite things. Got while wasting time during raffles


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kriscourter said:


> View attachment 161966
> . Pic someone asked for


Thank you!!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Hey all! Reporting back from a morning of Boney-ing! Arrived at 9:25 or so, was second in line to a couple in front of me. We were the only ones there till about 9:40 then a line of about 10-15 ppl formed by opening. I was lucky to be at the front of the pack to grab the frank and bride first, the motorcycle, prom couple, and train. I wasn't sure if I was buying them all, but I wanted them in my basket just in case. I ending up deciding on getting them all and even had time to QC faces and paint jobs before things sold out. The crowd was massive by 10:10. Probably 40 or so people in a tiny store full of breakables lol. 

I was bad, I also ended up getting Bone Dry because I loved how big he is! I almost got Bonesy (new one) but decided in line to not after all. I also picked up the little raven on the books tea light holder, and the spiderweb illumalid too. Holy cow I need another storage tote for all this. 

My store had about 6-8 trains total. All sold but 1 by 10:45. Tons of frank, and probably around 6 snow white and just several hearses. I believe snow sold out and 1 hearse was left by 10:45. They were well stocked on the cat and dog pieces. Bobbing for apples too. Interestingly, my store had about 10 of last year's witch on broom and that weird witch boot v/h from last year. All the cat items were in good stock, but some chick was buying like 10 herself. I'd bet for eBay. 

I did not win the raffle, but congrats to all who did! Glad to see our members scoring! All in all, good experience, nice people, love my YC associates. Satisfied completely! I need to unpack my collection and introduce the newbies lol.


----------



## pinkie1205

I'm dying for the pumpkin tart burner now too. LOL. Might do an online order.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Kriscourter said:


> View attachment 161968
> . My pet ghost. 9 bucks at hallmark and actually think one of my favorite things. Got while wasting time during raffles


That is super cute  !!! Saw that last week while browsing with my niece. At hallmark I also loved the motion detector spider that drops down ( think it was $12.95,) very cool and fun, and the small snoopy halloween plush for $9.95. I love collecting the holiday snoopy stuff each year. I always try to wait until closer to Halloween to buy stuff at Hallmark; I am waiting for the sales. I have been very lucky that the few items I want have never sold out and I get them 50% or more off. I was tempted today though to scoop up Snoopy and take him home


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Just thought I'd throw in this fun fact...if you held the train today I'm sure you noticed how heavy it is. Guess what! It's 5.2 lbs! I just weighed myself holding and not holding the train!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kris what kind of hooker does that and grabs something out of your basket? NOT COOL! altho i am super excited you had a partner in your endeavours today! yay!

thank goodness for website sales 



Kriscourter said:


> Here's the local news update from central jersey. 8:25 first in line then second person 8:40. By ourselves for awhile then another lady with her mom and kid around 9:30 then say at opening including me were about 13. My new friend 2nd in liner helped each other out. She went to left and me right and discussed our must haves. There were 4 Frankenstein couples. Sucked cause she helped me and grabbed one for me and two others for her. I put in my basket and go around cou ter and get other thing. Low and behold when checking out (my son was in charge of bringing each basket I filled to counter for me and give to lady) Frankenstein couple was missing. Someone snatched it out when I went to other side of table. And the one other of four was broken. Anyways. First to was bone dry (2) then Frankenstein (4) though one broke , then trains. Had about 6. By time I left 10:15 to get some food all new pieces except two new cats and few dogs all gone. Everyone took what they needed thankfully but since low stock if weren't first (and I was first and missed Frankenstein, good thing did online). The house sold right away but the 2nd one was still there till 2. I won the last raffle, Yeee. Thank god Lego store was next door cause hubby dropped off other two children. 18 month old so much fun. Side note. Anyone go to hallmark. I did that during wait for raffle. Ha e a potion bottle and has a pet ghost in it. Push the top and lights up and led ghost appears and sound effects. Love it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

boney brit you weighed it? lol. i did buy my store's one and only train. not that i couldn't have gotten it online but i didn't fall in love until i saw it in person. plus i wanted to make sure it worked! it is beautiful and on my counter now blinking away  yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for boney bunch preview day!



BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Just thought I'd throw in this fun fact...if you held the train today I'm sure you noticed how heavy it is. Guess what! It's 5.2 lbs! I just weighed myself holding and not holding the train!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

pinkie i bought it online. i had always coveted the pumpkin electric tart burner but the jack o lantern...well, had to have that. bought it at 3 o'clock this morning and no regrets 



pinkie1205 said:


> I'm dying for the pumpkin tart burner now too. LOL. Might do an online order.


----------



## sanura03

Drats, trying to upload from my phone stinks, hang on...

The first is my in-store haul for the day, the second is a picture of all the extra special super rare HTF faceless cats they had at the store today. I figured you guys would want to see them in case you wanted to rush out and get some of your own lol


----------



## grandma lise

The Train has ORANGE lights not multi-colored as in past years. So happy! More later...I'm still with my friend who helped me make ALL my purchases with coupons this morning, AND we EACH won a Boney Head tart warmer.

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

okay sanura, how did you get the tart warmer? never mind, i already know you went to the flagship store. 

why did you get so many kitty cats?



i bought bone dry too but i'm giving it to a close friend with an october birthday.



sanura03 said:


> My in-store haul of the day.
> 
> View attachment 161973


----------



## wednesdayaddams

grandma lise if anyone deserved to win the raffle it was you! and i noticed the orange lights on the train too. so happy, i don't like the multicolored ones. but i have to admit, the lights on the train are about to give me seizures! lol. they are so bright!



grandma lise said:


> The Train has ORANGE lights not multi-colored as in past years. So happy! More later...I'm still with my friend who helped me make ALL my purchases with coupons this morning, AND we EACH won a Boney Head tart warmer.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> okay sanura, how did you get the tart warmer? never mind, i already know you went to the flagship store.
> 
> why did you get so many kitty cats?
> 
> 
> 
> i bought bone dry too but i'm giving it to a close friend with an october birthday.


Sorry, it was only supposed to be the first picture! The picture of the cats was for you guys to see all the super extra special faceless ones they had lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

so you only bought one cat?



sanura03 said:


> Sorry, it was only supposed to be the first picture! The picture of the cats was for you guys to see all the super extra special faceless ones they had lol


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> so you only bought one cat?


Yeah, just the one in the first pic. I figured I'd leave the faceless ones for some other 'lucky' souls lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you know i honestly thought the jokes about faceless bonies were jokes~ for real. i had no idea there were some that made it to the store that way. that is messed [email protected]




sanura03 said:


> Yeah, just the one in the first pic. I figured I'd leave the faceless ones for some other 'lucky' souls lol.


----------



## sanura03

wednesdayaddams said:


> you know i honestly thought the jokes about faceless bonies were jokes~ for real. i had no idea there were some that made it to the store that way. that is messed [email protected]


Yeah those were the worst I saw, though almost all of the bone whites had pretty gloopy glaze jobs.
I have two of the plates from 2010 (I had 1 box that didn't show up with the rest so they re-sent it to me, and the original showed up two months later, so I ended up with two of a few things. That's the military postal service for ya lol,) but anyway, I had used the plate to hold some of the snacks for TOTS in our building that year and while I was hand washing it, the face details and lettering started coming off! Nice of them not to warn us not to wash the things that are supposed to hold food =/


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you know i've said it before. for the prices we pay, YC can afford to have these made in the US. 

i would pay an extra few dollars to know it was made here. i dont' know why american companies don't pick up on the fact that we will buy MORE of something if it is made here with better quality.




sanura03 said:


> Yeah those were the worst I saw, though almost all of the bone whites had pretty gloopy glaze jobs.
> I have two of the plates from 2010 (I had 1 box that didn't show up with the rest so they re-sent it to me, and the original showed up two months later, so I ended up with two of a few things. That's the military postal service for ya lol,) but anyway, I had used the plate to hold some of the snacks for TOTS in our building that year and while I was hand washing it, the face details and lettering started coming off! Nice of them not to warn us not to wash the things that are supposed to hold food =/


----------



## Kriscourter

I have my suspicions of who it was too. Also anyone else's store had the mansions lasting a long time? It was fun meeting a fellow boney. She also on bbl too. Plus sucked cause they told us 3 transactions with same coupon to her and to me. But I printed mine out just in case. They wanted one for every transaction. So I ran my phone one through her order. Tis was my first preview. No decorations, like I said 2 balloons and one smaller table of boneys and then black cat, shades etc. their treats were muffins cut into quarters and a box of like 25 munchkins. Did have free Rita samples though. Well guys 365.5 til 2014 boney bunch any ideas?


----------



## CCdalek

sanura03 said:


> Drats, trying to upload from my phone stinks, hang on...
> 
> The first is my in-store haul for the day, the second is a picture of all the extra special super rare HTF faceless cats they had at the store today. I figured you guys would want to see them in case you wanted to rush out and get some of your own lol


Aw. Even though they're not supposed to be that way, II wish my store had a faceless Cat. Now I want one .


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Does anyone have a pic of frankenstein they can share? I had to order mine online and the ones in the store went so fast I nev er got to see it well.


----------



## Mae

Reporting in from the Montgomery, AL store. Got there at 8:30 to find Boognish there before me. Until about 9:15ish it was only us. Couldn't really see anything thru the windows until the manager got there and turned the lights on. There were only 2 trains and 4 or 5 of everything else. Boneys and Skeleton Crew on one table and everything else on a second. I think by 10 there were about 13 of us in line. My mom and stepdad bought quite a few of the Boneys and skeleton crew. I bought the raven with the stack of books, I want another since its kind of small, and the train. I only got the train because mom bought it for me.  There was a lady that glanced down and saw my train and wanted it/one, but the manager said they had only gotten 2. She offered to order it, but I don't know if she did. When we left at 10:30 the shelf was almost completely cleared out. I think the only things left were Bonseys, a couple cats, farmer, bobbing, and the hearse. I managed to get everything I wanted so, I'm happy. I may wind up ordering the Jackolantern plug when I order another raven. 

The manager at my store said they keep hearing different information regarding a bigger launch in September. She say one day they say yes and the next its no.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

not sure what you mean? you must be referencing an older post. my store had no one buying the mansions and they are still abundant online. i bought $120 worth of stuff and the manager rang it up as 1 transaction.

i had 4 coupons, by the way.



Kriscourter said:


> I have my suspicions of who it was too. Also anyone else's store had the mansions lasting a long time? It was fun meeting a fellow boney. She also on bbl too. Plus sucked cause they told us 3 transactions with same coupon to her and to me. But I printed mine out just in case. They wanted one for every transaction. So I ran my phone one through her order. Tis was my first preview. No decorations, like I said 2 balloons and one smaller table of boneys and then black cat, shades etc. their treats were muffins cut into quarters and a box of like 25 munchkins. Did have free Rita samples though. Well guys 365.5 til 2014 boney bunch any ideas?


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Hey, everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster. I've found it very interesting to see how many people have shown up to the stores early and which pieces went first. At my store, we got there around 9:20 and there were 2 people ahead of us. By the time the store opened, there were about 15-20 people in line and many more people came in after it was open at 10. The first piece to sell out was Frankenstein and his bride, and there were only 4 of them to begin with. I think the next few were Bonesy with the dog house, Bone Dry, and the baby carriage. When we left around 10:30 to get a bite to eat before the raffle, there were still 2 prom couples, 1 Bone White, at least 5 hearses, 4 trains, and many of the re-releases left. The black cat jar clingers and ravens on the book stack went fast!

On a funny note, my boyfriend thought the hearse said "Dead Man's Curry" because the "v" in Curve definitely looked like a y! At my store, that piece was probably the most poorly painted but the rest of the others looked pretty good!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i don't have a pic but i ordered mine online. did see it in the store. the frank hand is BIG and the whole set is tall for boney tapers, in my opinion. frank's hand is abnormally large.lol. but it is a nice boney. def. one i would have bought either way.




Boneybunchlove said:


> Does anyone have a pic of frankenstein they can share? I had to order mine online and the ones in the store went so fast I nev er got to see it well.


----------



## Mae

CandyCornWitch said:


> On a funny note, my boyfriend thought the hearse said "Dead Man's Curry" because the "v" in Curve definitely looked like a y! At my store, that piece was probably the most poorly painted but the rest of the others looked pretty good!


"Dead Man's Curve" looked like "Dead Man's Curte" on the one I picked up to look at.


----------



## CandyCornWitch

Sometimes I worry about ordering the pieces with writing online for that very reason! But I do like getting the boxes they're shipped in and they've always arrived safely. *knock on wood*


----------



## Lucy08

I got to my store about 9:50 to find out they opened at 9!!!! That's new..... A couple people walking out with multiple bags but I was able to get what I wanted. I got Frank, the motorcycle, and the last 2 black cat clingers. Not sure how many of each piece they started with, only a couple prom king/queen and Bone White left. This is a super small store and they definitely a lot less stock than last year. Staff was all dressed up and treats for the kids, my boys love going every year so they were quite happy to eat "dirt" that was there. 

Had other obligations today so I couldn't stay for the drawing. My day opened up later in the afternoon so I went back to the store in time for the 2pm drawing. A lady who,had been there since before 8am won, I was so happy for her she deserved it! Wandered the mall until the 3pm drawing, went back a few minutes before and there were only two names in the bowl. So.... I won I won I won I won!   I never win anything ever, I was so excited!


----------



## Boognish

It was good meeting you today Mae! 

I bought pretty much everything...  too much money. I was really surprised by the bone dry, it's huge! I fell in love with it at the store and had to have it. I was pretty bummed about not winning the raffle. I wanted the tart burner, but I guess I have something to look forward to in a month!!!


----------



## Lucy08

I almost forget, I ran into Pier 1 just incase they set Halloween a day earlier than they told me last week. Nope, but the lady working went in the back and got me a set of the black LED tapers. They are amazing!!!!!! So worth the $13! I'd be happy to share a pic of my Frank but don't know how to post pics. Can I email it to someone to post for me? Thanks!


----------



## Cutiepie

Kriscourter said:


> Cuti pie. I use to live by willow brook mall and was so scared going to a new mall and not knowing how things go there. Would of swornwillowbrook would of been bust. I was first in line at 8:25 then next person at 8:40. Then about a 9:20 another 4 so when stpred open including me abput 15. Mine store was pretty much stocked same but one frankensteains hand was broken off and only 2 boney drys. Was told same thing about catalog at my store. Hope you had a great day.


Kriscourter I was unsure about going there, but I just guessed that there would be a lot less people there compared to Paramus. I ordered most online so I figured it couldn't hurt to go there if I was only looking for 3 things.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm happy everyone did well today! With insider tips here on the Forum, we were all miles ahead of the pack.  I didn't run into anyone super obnoxious at my store this year, thank goodness. The best deal of the day for me was that super cute jack-o'-lantern plugin. I got the autumn leaves refill to go with mine, and for only five bucks for both, plus it lights up, I felt like I got a great bargain.


----------



## maxthedog

Bone Dry is the next low stock item


----------



## Mae

Boognish said:


> It was good meeting you today Mae!
> 
> I bought pretty much everything...  too much money. I was really surprised by the bone dry, it's huge! I fell in love with it at the store and had to have it. I was pretty bummed about not winning the raffle. I wanted the tart burner, but I guess I have something to look forward to in a month!!!


It was great meeting you too!!! I'll probably get the tart burner next month as well. The more I think about him, the more I want him.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wednesdayaddams said:


> i didn't even want bone white and my store had her left. i passed on her. then came home and saw that she was sold out online. so when she came back i bought her. just in case. what a moron i am!


exactly what I did...lol. I passed on BW (I did ALL my shopping online today) but then thought 'what if she's just the first in a fairy tale series???' and I bought her AND the hearse AND the motorcycle. I told dh if we didn't like them, we'd send 'em back....but better to have and not want then to want and not have, eh?


----------



## moodyblues

I was on the fence about the motorcycle and got him and a Bone dry (both on low stock now) as I would not want to regret not having it. Oh brother.


----------



## Spookywolf

The motorcycle and bone dry are now both low stock.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wednesdayaddams said:


> grandma lise if anyone deserved to win the raffle it was you! and i noticed the orange lights on the train too. so happy, i don't like the multicolored ones. but i have to admit, *the lights on the train are about to give me seizures!* lol. they are so bright!


that's the way I feel about Dead Eye....it's like he's jabbing a screwdriver in my eye sockets!


----------



## myerman82

wednesdayaddams said:


> you know i honestly thought the jokes about faceless bonies were jokes~ for real. i had no idea there were some that made it to the store that way. that is messed [email protected]


The faceless boney started last year when I saw a baby buggy with a faceless baby. I had mentioned it last year but it didn't really catch on as a joke or anything. This year I mentioned it again when we found out that they re-released the baby buggy. It became a joke when I started talking about the faceless baby buggy again and how it would be rare if they re-released that. Eventually it became viral here with the release of the headless farmer and eventually became the headless, faceless, boney. I even photoshopped pictures of it for laughs. BUT NOW there is a faceless cat (did it come with a sharpie?) I guess it's another piece that will go into our faceless boney wall of fame.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, Boney Day is all said and done in my world. I bought lots-the train, hearse, motorcycle, bone white, frank, 08, cat jar shade. 

I spent $222.75 with my coupons/the cost without them would have been $365 so I'm a happy camper. I just gotta remember to tell dh how much I saved. LOL. How much I SPENT is a whole nother matter...

I ordered all online--hopefully they will all look ok when received. If not, I don't mind dragging them back to YC.


----------



## moodyblues

Motorcycle and Bone dry are now gone.


----------



## Mae

wickedwillingwench said:


> that's the way I feel about Dead Eye....it's like he's jabbing a screwdriver in my eye sockets!


I went back for Dead Eye about 2 weeks after the launch last year. He turned into one of my favorites. He lives on my desk year round.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mae said:


> I went back for Dead Eye about 2 weeks after the launch last year. He turned into one of my favorites. He lives on my desk year round.


i don't remember how it happened but i ended up with two of them...one to blind me in each eye, i guess.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Train is low in stock now. Bone Dry, Boney family, Frank,
and Motorcycle all sold out now.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I thought I saw a preview somewhere of a Boney caterpillar. It looked great. I am wondering if that's something for a later release.


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> i asked at my store if i could buy one and they said no, that all they had was enough for the raffle.
> but that they would be back in september????


i regret not buying it! i picked it up but put it back so i could get the JOL warmer..ugh..i want it now..it was nice.



wednesdayaddams said:


> hallo i would pay to see a video of you bark at her!


 i shouldv'e!i mean she was really shoving them against each other..all i could hear was 'clang cling clang' BE CAREFUL IDIOT



Spookywolf said:


> Oh man, I LOVE that little vampire ornament and the Frank and Bride one too! Wish they'd had those at my store.


i wanted the frank couple bad but it was 18.99! and it was smaller than my hand!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I thought I saw a preview somewhere of a Boney caterpillar. It looked great. I am wondering if that's something for a later release.


caterpillar or centipede? those were prototypes that were not produced. I woulda loved some of them. *sigh*


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Yes, it was a centipede. It looked like something from James and the Giant Peach -very, very cool! That's too bad we can't have it.


----------



## maxthedog

glad i ordered the train when i got home through the CSR..they waived shipping for me since the store had none. It's the next on the sold out list


----------



## wednesdayaddams

as of right now frank n bride, bone dry, snow white and motorcycle are sold out on the website. 

i literally just gave my bone dry to my friend as a birthday gift. lol good thing i didn't want one! 




maxthedog said:


> glad i ordered the train when i got home through the CSR..they waived shipping for me since the store had none. It's the next on the sold out list


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh yeah, train is sold out too lol.



wednesdayaddams said:


> as of right now frank n bride, bone dry, snow white and motorcycle are sold out on the website.
> 
> i literally just gave my bone dry to my friend as a birthday gift. lol good thing i didn't want one!


----------



## witchyone

The YC I went to in central NJ around 7:30 had a decent amount of stuff left - 3 King & Queens (though the paint job on each was pretty awful and I wonder if that's why they were still there), 4 baby carriages, a few Bone Drys, and lots of Bonesys, cats, and Bobbing for Apples. I was actually surprised by how much was there.


----------



## witchyone

Kriscourter said:


> Here's the local news update from central jersey. 8:25 first in line then second person 8:40. By ourselves for awhile then another lady with her mom and kid around 9:30 then say at opening including me were about 13. My new friend 2nd in liner helped each other out. She went to left and me right and discussed our must haves. There were 4 Frankenstein couples. Sucked cause she helped me and grabbed one for me and two others for her. I put in my basket and go around cou ter and get other thing. Low and behold when checking out (my son was in charge of bringing each basket I filled to counter for me and give to lady) Frankenstein couple was missing. Someone snatched it out when I went to other side of table. And the one other of four was broken. Anyways. First to was bone dry (2) then Frankenstein (4) though one broke , then trains. Had about 6. By time I left 10:15 to get some food all new pieces except two new cats and few dogs all gone. Everyone took what they needed thankfully but since low stock if weren't first (and I was first and missed Frankenstein, good thing did online). The house sold right away but the 2nd one was still there till 2. I won the last raffle, Yeee. Thank god Lego store was next door cause hubby dropped off other two children. 18 month old so much fun. Side note. Anyone go to hallmark. I did that during wait for raffle. Ha e a potion bottle and has a pet ghost in it. Push the top and lights up and led ghost appears and sound effects. Love it.


I'm in central NJ, too. 

I can't believe someone took Frank out of your basket! People are really insane.


----------



## Guest

Any YC employees say anything about the September re-stock or any new items- Boney Dominoes?- today in store?

I actually bought Bone White, after dissing her. Sorry, Bone. I 'll fix you up with a yummy jar of Apple Pumpkin and we'll bury the hatchet.


----------



## Shadowbat

hollow said:


> Any YC employees say anything about the September re-stock or any new items- Boney Dominoes?- today in store?



Yeah. The associates were telling people that they were expecting more inventory "in about a month", but didn't know exactly what or the quantity.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Just wondering, those of us that were there for the raffles in some stores saw the Boney tart warmer that will not be available until September, do you think that is the only piece still left to come out, or could there be a "wave 2" bunch? (asks with fingers crossed)


----------



## Lucy08

moodyblues said:


> I was on the fence about the motorcycle and got him and a Bone dry (both on low stock now) as I would not want to regret not having it. Oh brother.


I did the EXACT same thing with the motorcycle. I couldn't decided but didn't want to regret not getting him. Now I am so glad I got him!


----------



## myerman82

I highly doubt that wave two will be new boney bunches. They may just restock them. 
I went back again tonight just to say hi to my friend working. Someone is good friends with someone who has a say so in the higher ups in the company. I told her to suggest to him more female boney bunches, re-release another 2008 piece next year (lady with baby carriage) and think about re-releasing the 2007 mansion. She said those were great ideas and would let him know. (fingers crossed) She also told me that one year Yankee Candle released haunted houses that were luminious (sp) and were in color and made a haunted village. She said they were really cool and was going to see about getting those made again too. Anyone ever heard of those?


----------



## boneybabe13

Here are some pix of frank for those who asked... Also the ornaments are old world christmas, u can get them from a ton of different stores and online. Hope this helps


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maybe we should send YC a petition thru change.org. 

btw, BBL has a great video of the train on her fb page. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=505580522853698&set=vb.346309492114136&type=2&theater


----------



## boneybabe13

myerman82 said:


> I highly doubt that wave two will be new boney bunches. They may just restock them.
> I went back again tonight just to say hi to my friend working. Someone is good friends with someone who has a say so in the higher ups in the company. I told her to suggest to him more female boney bunches, re-release another 2008 piece next year (lady with baby carriage) and think about re-releasing the 2007 mansion. She said those were great ideas and would let him know. (fingers crossed) She also told me that one year Yankee Candle released haunted houses that were luminious (sp) and were in color and made a haunted village. She said they were really cool and was going to see about getting those made again too. Anyone ever heard of those?


I don't remember those but I'd love it if they re-released the ceramic boney houses or made new ones.... I have the jar holder one but not the tart burner and they are getting harder to come by!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

^,,, (though I'm not really familiar with their older stock; hopefully one of the great YC/Boney fans here will know). Would love to see the ones she's talkling about if it's not the black metal houses. ETA: √

Wow, sounds like overall everyone did great in their Boney Hunts  Didn't get to go until noon, so almost everything was gone. The manager said they had a huge line this morning & sold out of the majority of their stock. Was able to get the top hat jar topper & the crackle votive holder with the haunted house/black cat on it. While I was there a couple was ordering on-line from the store & the clerk said they'd sold out of the Snow White Family. Wild how popular these things have become.


----------



## myerman82

I don't remember those houses either and I have been going there for years. I do remember a lot of "cutesy" witch stuff and more country looking Halloween stuff a few years back. I can't really remember if I ever saw haunted houses before but she said some were tall and some were smaller. I told her that once she gets her houses set up to please take some pictures for me. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if they did have something like that because I remember Yankee Candle always had very nice Christmas stuff too. One year I bought a tree tart warmer that were two pieces and when you stacked them it made a coll look tree that leaned sideways. It almost looked like something from The Grinch.


----------



## lisa48317

I went to mine at 10:30 this morning, since the manager had told me the there is usually a line before the store opens! I got there & there was a decent crowd in the store, but nothing outrageous. There are a lot of items I don't recall seeing at all. Bride & groom. FrankenCouple, the train, BoneWhite, the hearse or the motorcycle. 








I thought I wanted the black cat with the arched back, but changed my mind once I saw this guy in person. 








This was the only piece I REALLY wanted. 

So that's all I got. I'm a poo. I did order the bride & groom as soon as it was available online & I got the email today that it shipped. YAY! 
I like the haunted house, but I don't have room for anything that big. The spiderweb tealight holder was pretty cool, too. 

Someone posted a pic on Facebook of their haul and their Frankencouple were next to the prom couple & I was amazing at how huge they are! I checked the dimensions on the site & the bride & groom are just as big! And The Boney guy with the glass & wine bottle was a lot bigger than I expected, too.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

We went over later and there were some cool pieces. I picked up the new Candy Corn candle and an Apple Pumpkin, probably my favorite scent. These and a few tumblers with the $20 off coupon. The buttercream swirl candle smelled good enough to eat, and I'll be buying that and some others soon. I did get the catalog after asking a clerk. They said there was a good crowd there this morning, and some pieces like Bride and Groom were sold out. Some neat BB items for sure.


----------



## ninababy100109

Well, another Boney Day in the books. Just finished admiring my haul. I'm exhausted. Last time I felt like this was Christmas night. I think the only thing more worn out than me is my debit card! Going to sleep now my friends. This sure has been fun... Displays on deck!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

I had a thought about the raffle. Wouldn't it be cool if there was one special separate raffle @11 for JUST the people who were present at store opening!? I was thinking that today during the raffle drawing. In my head I'm like, "Please don't let some person who just walked in the door @ 10:56 am win this thing! That's not fair. Let it be one us who got here early!" Then they could do a normal raffle pull at the same time with everyone included and continue them as planned once an hour. I think that would be a great way for them to show appreciation to us for rolling out of bed extra early to be there waiting in line faithfully!


----------



## myerman82

I do feel sorry for the people who were there at the beginning with me. The person who bought one of everything lived a block down from me and he does decorate very nice. I think they deserved to win the noon raffle but I think they left after the eleven o'clock raffle. I had the idea to go back at one o'clock and try to win them the tart warmer but I figured people would think I was being greedy. I hate the fact that knowing during the later hours random people who were just browsing won these. I hope that everyone who did win one today really enjoys it and doesn't just throw it away, box it away, or sell it on ebay. I did tell the manager that they should have done a door-buster raffle for those who waited in line and she agreed. After all we are the die hard fans. 
I forgot to add that when I went back to the mall I stopped at Hallmark and picked up the "My Pet Ghost". I highly recommend it for the price. As I was checking out I asked the lady if they were going to be getting in any haunted candles this year. She told me they did have one in the store and I grabbed it. Overall, it was a great day. I cleared out my glass cases to start putting up the boney bunch but I'm a little exhausted.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Finally getting a chance to post my day. Didn't make it out to my NEW local Yankee Candle until around 1pm (stayed up too late last night ordering a few pieces). To my surprise, EVERY SINGLE PIECE WAS AVAILABLE AT 1PM! I could not believe it!!! I would have waited and bought everything in-store. My fiance, my 3-year-old son and I all got a raffle ticket for the Boney Bunch tart warmer when we entered and starting filling up our baskets. Guess who won the 2PM raffle? That's right, I did! Unbelievable! When I left around 2:30PM, they still had at least 1 train, 2 Bone Whites, 2 hearses, 1 bone dry, and plenty of the rest including a whole shelf full of black cat clingers! This store has only been open a couple months. I didn't even know it was there until last weekend. I think most people are unaware it's there or just don't collect BB in the area. I bought a ton of stuff, including the haunted mansion. I did pass on a number of BB like the train and Bone White, but overall the day was a blast and a huge success! Crazy enough, my favorite piece this year is the cat and pumpkin. I didn't buy it til I saw it in-store. I wish I would have grabbed a bone dry, though. Some of these pieces were huge!


----------



## happythenjaded

Great pictures & stories everyone!! Glad everyone seems to be pleased with their Boney's and other spookies they picked up/ordered  

Originally I was most excited about Bone White but now after seeing all the pictures I've become more excited for the Prom couple and Franken couple to arrive  oooh and the train... SO glad I decided to go ahead and get the train!!


----------



## grandma lise

What a day! Arrived with my friend at 9:45 a.m. We were the first and only ones there when the doors opened. Always prepared, I taped pictures of each piece to index cards, one transaction group per card. I kept three index cards and gave my friend the other two. Between the two of us, we were able to complete our shopping in 40 minutes and make good use of 5 coupons. I won the first Boney Head tart burner, she won the second. She was as excited as I was. We couldn't believe our good fortune.

Afterward we enjoyed a leisurely breakfast before heading back to the house to unpack it all...Train, 3 Boney Bunch illuma-lids, Surfin' Hearse, motorcycle, Bonesy with dog house, Bone White and the seven dreadful dwarfs, cat with jack-o-lantern, Frankenstein, Prom King and Queen, and the Boney Head tart burner. Passed only on the Bone Dry votive holder and Boney Hat jar shade.

Returned to the store tonight, just before closing to buy a Frankenstein piece for my friend - (incredibly, they had three left) - and the electric jack-o-lantern tart warmer and Lodge Collection illuma-lid for me. Was able to use one more coupon. It seems like they still had at least one of everything except Bone White and the Haunted Mansion. 

Probably will go back for the Black Cat jar shade, also the Skeleton Crew tart burner... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1290676 The eyes glow blue and green. It takes two AA batteries, which I prefer over button cell batteries. Over the years, I've collected a few of the Skeleton Crew pieces, but this one is a must have! 

My friend noticed an important difference in this year's Haunted Mansion. Unlike the 2007 - 2012 houses and mansions, this year's mansion is painted with glossy black paint, not matte. Will have to think more about which I prefer, but it looked nice and really pops.

Fun day, need sleep now...

Lisa


----------



## Jezebelle

I attended the YC in Arcadia, CA to get my Halloween items. I arrived at 11:00 am, and talked to a store employee. She said the line was trailing outside the store clear across several stores before 8:30am. When the doors opened at 10, there was a stampede where customers actually shoved her and got into altercations over items. She had never seen a Halloween release like that and had worked at the store for several years. The Frankenstein couple sold out within minutes, followed by Bone White and the Prom Couple. When I got there, the large cat tea light holder was there & it's what I was hoping to get. There were 3 left after I bought mine, when I left only one was left. I got online around 11:30 on my cell phone and ordered my Frankenstein couple and the raven with the skull & book, and the Bonsey dog. My store had one train left, several Bone cat & pumpkins, the Bone top hat jar lid, and a few other items. It was pretty wiped out. I didn't win the raffle, but I tried!


----------



## Jezebelle

Here's a pic of what little was left. I'm not sure why this pic is sideways, I uploaded it right side up from my iPad!


----------



## kk83

Well I overslept so I missed the Halloween party. I got to calling all of my local stores and was told immediately the Boney White was sold out and I was so upset because I was actually up and could have ordered when the pieces were available last night. My husband found one left at a store 3 hours away, so off we went. We go out of town for shopping every so often there so it wasn't a huge deal but I just felt lucky to get that piece! I also got the illuma lid and the big black metal tea light haunted house. For all 3, I paid $54 or so after tax. Not bad at all!  It all worked out in the end. I debated on the Frankenstein and Bride but of course those were all sold out as well. I'm ok with it though as I got what I really wanted. Hope you all had happy shopping experiences!


----------



## Hilda

I'm not a collector, so I avoided the morning rush and got to our store around lunchtime (at Montage Mountain in PA). Not crowded at all. There seemed to be a lot of stock left. The front of the store was not decorated like last year, so as I walked towards it, I was bumming, but once inside I was greeted by this helpful fellow. LOL The staff was wonderful. They had a nice little spread of snacks, and overall the staff did their best to make it that 'party' atmosphere. I am glad I went after all. I got the Frank and Bride piece and some skeleton accessories. (I'll post pics tomorrow.) It was a really nice event.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

there's a YC tucked away in a quiet lil corner of a new shopping center near me. I think I'm gonna mosey over there in the morning and see if they have anything. Being out of town on Boney Day stinks-altho I tend to avoid the insanity if possible.

What I'd like to find tomorrow is the skeleton votive holder.


----------



## myerman82

During the preview party they told me they only had four Frankenstein pieces and three trains. I know myself and two other people bought out the trains. I also know that the three of us bought Frankenstein. The only one left on display was the one they had the blood drop candles on. When I left the boney shelf was looking scarce.
I was surprised when I went back to Yankee candle last night. The shelf seemed to have been restocked pretty nice. Almost everything was in stock except the train. There were about four Frankenstein pieces on display. How is that possible unless they had more stock on him and told us they only had four to make sales? I was happy the store was well stocked anyway. I just find it weird that they told us they only got in a few of each piece and then the table was restocked. 
It seems like stores were pretty well stocked overall except for the train. I am shocked that the 08 bride and groom is not sold out yet. I have a feeling these out of stock pieces online will go back in stock again soon. I think I am happy with what I got from Yankee Candle for the season unless in September they come out with something new which I highly doubt. I like the new bottles but not willing to pay what Yankee Candle wants even with a coupon. Today I'm going to get all the boney bunches displayed in the glass shelves and hopefully have some pictures posted later. We went to get some Halloween fabric for the display that I was pretty happy with. I'm tired of the boring old black tablecloth looking fabric that I always use. I really do like the back jack o lantern wall plug I got yesterday. I don't know if they are still on sale but I would like to go back and get another one.


----------



## Kriscourter

The ceramic bb houses are cute. Trying to copy and paste one on ended/sold on eBay. They are ceramic houses obviously black and orange and this one had a boney bunch standing in front. Also with the raffle they were all random people that walked in , think I was only boney bunch person and the original one from 8:30 am and won the 3 o'clock one. People just walking in and not buying anything they were giving tickets too. I was thinking how about a ticket for each person with a purchase or purchase of just boneys. Even better to drive sales cause seems y c needs help , one ticket per each transaction.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Any YC employees say anything about the September re-stock or any new items- Boney Dominoes?- today in store?
> 
> I actually bought Bone White, after dissing her. Sorry, Bone. I 'll fix you up with a yummy jar of Apple Pumpkin and we'll bury the hatchet.


I still didn't get her..lol.she just didn't move me. my sister does like her though so I should've bought her for my sis


----------



## pumpkinking30

Halloeve55 said:


> I still didn't get her..lol.she just didn't move me. my sister does like her though so I should've bought her for my sis


I think living near Disney World, and the fact that my wife is more of a princessy (is that a word?) person, it was more of a "must have" for us, but it is a step away from the usual Boney Bunch theme. I like the funny take on the Dwarfs' names.


----------



## myerman82

The boney bunch houses from a few years ago are nice. Too bad I passed on them at the time. I didn't like the fact that the raffle was for walk in either. It was unfair for those who made a purchase. However, a raffle is a raffle and I guess no one should really expect to win. It just would have been nice if it was limited to those who made a purchase. I know the employee was standing outside the store calling people in for the raffle. I do understand that it is a incentive to get people in the store but I'm sure most of the walk ins walked right out after the raffle. I hope next year they change that if they are going to raffle something like that again. They seem to be pretty strict on their other policies. The way I see it was each store had to make the best out of what was asked from them. It was obvious that corporate told them to try and get people in the store for the raffle.


----------



## Halloeve55

pumpkinking30 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still didn't get her..lol.she just didn't move me. my sister does like her though so I should've bought her for my sis
> 
> 
> 
> I think living near Disney World, and the fact that my wife is more of a princessy (is that a word?) person, it was more of a "must have" for us, but it is a step away from the usual Boney Bunch theme. I like the funny take on the Dwarfs' names.
Click to expand...

the names were cute.my sis is a Disney diehard fan so she wants it


----------



## pumpkinking30

I see that a few of the Tart Warmers giveaways have made it to Ebay. A couple of them actually started out at fairly reasonable rices. It will be interesting to see what they end up going for. Personally, I think I'll wait till September and get them in the store.


----------



## myerman82

I can't believe the price some of the new stuff is going for. I hope no one buys them for that price. It's funny that as soon as something goes out of stock people ask for insane money for them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kriscourter said:


> The ceramic bb houses are cute. Trying to copy and paste one on ended/sold on eBay. They are ceramic houses obviously black and orange and this one had a boney bunch standing in front. Also with the raffle they were all random people that walked in , think I was only boney bunch person and the original one from 8:30 am and won the 3 o'clock one. People just walking in and not buying anything they were giving tickets too. I was thinking how about a ticket for each person with a purchase or purchase of just boneys. Even better to drive sales cause seems y c needs help , one ticket per each transaction.


i bought that house last fall in Salem MA. Made them take it right out of the display case at the House of Green Gables.


----------



## Shadowbat

Love reading every ones experiences. I find it funny how some stores ran out of almost everything from the start while others still have inventory left.

One thing I haven't really read though from anyone, did any one elses YK have events going on for the kids?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Shadowbat said:


> Love reading every ones experiences. I find it funny how some stores ran out of almost everything from the start while others still have inventory left.
> 
> One thing I haven't really read though from anyone, did any one elses YK have events going on for the kids?


the LAST thing I would take into YC is a KID! n too much breakable and i really wouldn't take a child to the boney madness! People are too rude to adults...I shudder to think how they've run over my child...then i'd end up in jail with no boneys...not a good scene all around.


----------



## BoneyFan

Hello everyone, not sure if this was posted yet - just popping in real quick before I head out, but I wrote to Yankee Candle with some questions/comments and I was told the Boney Bunch Tart Burner that was given away during the raffle should be available to everyone in September. It's crazy to see it on ebay for $75.


----------



## BoneyFan

I also expressed that I was a little disappointed over all the re-releases this year. They told me there were only 2 re-releases. Don't you lie to me, Yankee Candle. There was more than that!  haha.


----------



## Lucy08

Shadowbat said:


> Love reading every ones experiences. I find it funny how some stores ran out of almost everything from the start while others still have inventory left.
> 
> One thing I haven't really read though from anyone, did any one elses YK have events going on for the kids?



Yes, sorta! They had a contest to see how many pieces of candy were in three different jars. They just wrote down name and phone number and their guess, didn't have to be present to win.

And I totally take my kids every year, they love going!


----------



## Mm87

I'm a long time lurker first time poster. I was just wondering if anyone knew when Yankee candle would start shipping yesterday's orders out? I ordered online then went to the flagship store in Deerfield to witness the craziness basically, but it was fun with the fan appreciation day also going on.


----------



## Kriscourter

If you need bone dry freehold mall in nj has 3-4 left as of this morning. Went to return a bonesy I purchased somehow. Didn't put in cart and saw on receipt and in bags. Hope helps anyone


----------



## CandyCornWitch

The only things I saw for kids at my party were two Boney Bunch coloring pages and some crayons. One was a Boney spider, so I'm thinking that's probably from a couple years ago when that piece was part of the collection. I wish the party had been more festive like it was when they had the Mystery of Yankee Manor, which had a lot of fun things for everyone, and the year with the Reaper. There were so many pieces that year!


----------



## grandma lise

Mm87, probably Monday or Tuesday, possibly as late as Wednesday. Hard to know this year because of the late launch date and time. Those who ordered in the wee hours of the morning on the 3rd reported their pieces shipped Saturday. 

Our store had two different pages to color and four sets of crayons available, but, thankfully, our store isn't that busy the day of the Halloween Preview Party.

I find it amusing that a Yankee Candle employee stated there were only two re-released Boney Bunch pieces. That said, I LOVE the re-releases because I can only afford to purchase (and store) 10 to 12 new Boney Bunch pieces a year. 

I have to say though, this has been a really weird year for me. The collection is all over the place, both in scale and theme. And many of the pieces don't fit well with the previous year's pieces. Eventually, I'll figure it out, but I'm really struggling. So far, I like the train and the Frankenstein and Bride pieces together, also the Surfin' Hearse and motorcycle - (I'll take and post a picture) - but that's it. The animal pieces were nicely done but I'm not sure how they'll work in a larger display. The cat might fit in well with a pumpkin farm or barn party scene...the scale difference will either work or not work. Would really prefer women and children instead of dogs and cats next year. The detailing of the Prom Queen is really nice, particularly her hair and dress. 

Need to make room to get all my BB pieces out in one place so I can play with them!

Lisa


----------



## Kriscourter

Think the new kitty would go well with the pumpkin wagon from a few yeas ago and hanging out with headless farmer and gothic farmers  next to ot. also have the I think "dip" pumpkin which looks just like the one by this cat.


----------



## grandma lise

Kriscourter, all good ideas! Am too busy again this year, but continue to hope I can build a barn back drop for those pieces. I know we've been poking fun at the headless farmer but I love ALL the headless pieces. Would love, love to see that guillotine prototype that was rejected go into production. I had a bit of a reaction to it initially until I remembered that the Boney Bunch are already dead...duh! I thought it was quite clever and humorous! 

Am now thinking about a scene with the Prom King and Queen combined with the Surfin' Hearse and motorcycle.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Does anyone know if the tart warmer will be online also in Sept?


----------



## sanura03

Only 44 beach cruisers left, maybe the next to sell out?


----------



## myerman82

I'm about to display my collection and I'm doing themes this year. This will either look very nice or a mess. On one shelf I am doing a Boney Bunch car show. Another shelf will be a bar them with bone dry and last call and others like the toasting couple. The farm them will be the farmer and Boney and Clyde and others. The other themes I will show once I post pictures.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Mm87, probably Monday or Tuesday, possibly as late as Wednesday. Hard to know this year because of the late launch date and time. Those who ordered in the wee hours of the morning on the 3rd reported their pieces shipped Saturday.
> 
> Our store had two different pages to color and four sets of crayons available, but, thankfully, our store isn't that busy the day of the Halloween Preview Party.
> 
> I find it amusing that a Yankee Candle employee stated there were only two re-released Boney Bunch pieces. That said, I LOVE the re-releases because I can only afford to purchase (and store) 10 to 12 new Boney Bunch pieces a year.
> 
> I have to say though, this has been a really weird year for me. The collection is all over the place, both in scale and theme. And many of the pieces don't fit well with the previous year's pieces. Eventually, I'll figure it out, but I'm really struggling. So far, I like the train and the Frankenstein and Bride pieces together, also the Surfin' Hearse and motorcycle - (I'll take and post a picture) - but that's it. The animal pieces were nicely done but I'm not sure how they'll work in a larger display. The cat might fit in well with a pumpkin farm or barn party scene...the scale difference will either work or not work. Would really prefer women and children instead of dogs and cats next year. The detailing of the Prom Queen is really nice, particularly her hair and dress.
> 
> Need to make room to get all my BB pieces out in one place so I can play with them!
> 
> Lisa


I feel the same about the odd balls that don't fit in! And I want a boney shrine too!!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Whoa, did you guys notice this..NONE of the pieces I brought home have a date stamp this year! I looked back at my '10,'11,'12 pieces and they all have the semicircle "Yankee Candle" with the yr in the center. This year's pieces, just the YC but NO date. This really bothers me! I know I could always put a little sticker on the bottom with the year, which I will do, but still. Why no year this time, Yankee?!?


----------



## myerman82

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Whoa, did you guys notice this..NONE of the pieces I brought home have a date stamp this year! I looked back at my '10,'11,'12 pieces and they all have the semicircle "Yankee Candle" with the yr in the center. This year's pieces, just the YC but NO date. This really bothers me! I know I could always put a little sticker on the bottom with the year, which I will do, but still. Why no year this time, Yankee?!?


They are getting lazy and will re-release some of these again next year. I hope I'm wrong but that seems to be the direction they are going.


----------



## grandma lise

Mark Cook's name is no longer on the pieces either.

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Mark Cook's name is no longer on the pieces either.
> 
> Lisa


I noticed that too, I wonder if it was another mess up at the factories like the first year, or if they've gone their separate ways


----------



## grandma lise

I was wondering about that too Sanura03. I spent some time looking at the detail of the 2013 Boney Bunch collection yesterday. Anything's possible, but they look like Mark Cook's work to me. If the Boney Bunch collection ends, it's been a good run and I've thoroughly enjoyed it.

Myerman82, looking forward to seeing pictures!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I need help. Each year, I copy and paste the pictures from the Yankee Candle website into a Word document so I have an easy reference and can make labels as needed. Can't do it this year. Anyone have a work around? Thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I've been taking my older pieces out of storage and I have noticed something that is upsetting. On a lot of the pieces the paint on the pumpkins faces on the boney bunches is chipping off. It's not just on one or two pieces, it's on a lot of pieces. I don't understand what has caused that to happen. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## grandma lise

Oh no. Heat perhaps. Can you post pictures? I think they've used paint or paint pens to fill in the eyes on a few pieces over the years, but very few, and not this year. If so, I believe they can be restored. Anyone here with connections to a ceramic artist who could advise us?

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Here are some pictures. As you can see they are repairable but I didn't see this happening last year.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh dear...

I found this link with some information... http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/clay/msg062158255132.html I have one Mr. Bone's piece in need of restoration. Might stop in at a ceramics store this week and make inquiries. What I'm most curious about is what they used for the black detailing. Some of the black details look like brush strokes, others pen. I'm curious, which pieces are these?

Lisa


----------



## BoneyFan

happythenjaded said:


> Does anyone know if the tart warmer will be online also in Sept?


Yankee Candle wrote back to me today and said it would be! Don't buy it on ebay at those ridiculous prices!


----------



## Kitty

Early Saturday morning I went online & placed one of each BB piece on my shopping bag. 
I got to the YC local store at 8 am slowly 5 people came. At 9 AM store opened, they had only 4 or 5 pieces of some BB, no 2008 pieces, no Bone Dry, no Illuma & did not have any Boney Heads but had candles to raffle. The cater had a nice spread of cookies & pastries. I was able to get the one of each 2013 BB pieces, cat holder & jar shade with 5 coupons.
I then ordered online Boney Bone Dry, Illuma & 2 Frankenstein & Bride with 2 coupons.

I arrived at another YC 8 mins. til noon but the other customers did not want me to enter & was told I was too late to enter the raffle. It stared at noon. They drew about 15 tickets before a winner was found. YC did offer a woman with 6 kids & me each a ticket for the next drawing at 1 pm. I said no thank you, & went to have lunch. 

YC Williamsburg flagship, phone 877-616-6510, has many BB pieces left in stock plus the Boney Head, $24.99 which I ordered. Yeah!

I display all BB behind glass only take out for Halloween & use electric candles. 

If there is a BB next year, the pieces should be smaller or just make something else.
I hope all had fun & if anyone has good fortune to find out info for next year, or score items ahead, we will all be envious!!!!!


----------



## BoneyFan

What does everyone do cleaning wise to care for your Boneys? They black parts of it tend to collect every little piece of dust and I'm afraid of destroying it.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> I found this link with some information... http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/clay/msg062158255132.html I have one Mr. Bone's piece in need of restoration. Might stop in at a ceramics store this week and make inquiries. What I'm most curious about is what they used for the black detailing. Some of the black details look like brush strokes, others pen. I'm curious, which pieces are these?
> 
> Lisa


1. 2011 witch with gazing ball
2. 2010 Boney and Clyde
3. pumpkin guy in car
4. 2012 double tart warmer

If I can find out the exact color and what they use to make the cream color I can have those repaired no problem. Unfortunately, I don't think Yankee Candle themselves can help because these are made in China. I would have to find the exact company they use in China and that is very hard.


----------



## grandma lise

And speak Chinese. 

Wow, Yankee Candle allowed the manufacturer to use paint on a tart burner? I'm thinking the heat would cause the paint to eventually peel away from the surface because it's glazed. I would be curious as to how the pumpkin faces are holding up after repeated use with tea lights.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

It seems that these are the few pieces that have suffered some "damage" and others are still fine. The piece that looks damaged the most is the Boney and Clyde which is one of my favorite pieces. Hopefully I will be able to at least get it repairs with the same color or redone in a similar color. I still have one more box to unpack.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, looking at the 2010 catalog, a total of 7 pieces from that year alone are at risk for paint loss during storage: 

Gothic Farmers tea light holder (known as "Boney and Clyde")
Boney with two owls and a jack-o-lantern tea light holder
Haunted House tart warmer
Haunted Mansion jar holder
Boney holding jack-o-lantern in hand jar holder
Boney Serving Platter
Boney Cheese Spreaders

Thanks so much for bringing this to our attention. I can't tell you how many times I've carried my Boney Bunch collection in the back of my car, sometimes for weeks at a time. I'm going to rethink how I store and transport these pieces and do what I can to protect their jack-o-lantern faces. 

This could have happened to any of us. I'm so sorry it happened to you Myerman82. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Boney with two owls and a jack-o-lantern tea light holder is one of my favorite pieces. I haven't unpacked it yet so I'm hoping it's fine. I wonder if this is due to the tissue paper Yankee Candle used to wrap these in or the bubble wrap they were stored in. It could be that these were shipped this way and I'm just now noticing this. I just don't recall these chips in the paint over the last few years. I think for now on I will purchase online just to have the peach of mind when storing in a box and not bubble wrap.


----------



## sanura03

I can testify that my serving platter lost paint. But I was (gently, by hand) washing it when it happened, and it was the black paint for his face that started coming off :/


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, all good questions. Up until last year, I stored my pieces in their original styrofoam and box. Now I store them in multiple layers of bubble wrap, partly because the boxes take up too much space, but also because it's so time consuming to unpack and repack them sometimes repeatedly throughout the season. One thing's for sure, I'm definitely not going to store them temporarily in the car anymore.

Sanura03, the serving platter was the only piece that I anticipated would be a problem and returned. I've damaged a couple of ceramic pieces over the years by gently hand washing them, but how do you not wash a serving platter? 

Lisa


----------



## Alliecat

It never fails, I did the same thing last year....I was the first one in my store and passed on a bunch of the boneys that are now sold out. I had bone white, frank, and motorcycle all in my little hands and put them back. Now that I "can't" get them, I want them...ugh!! I try to talk myself into only buying my favorites, I mean I only have so much room to store things!! This year, I got the train, cat, doghouse, bonesy, illumalid, and bone dry. I also got a bunch of other halloween/fall pieces that aren't boney bunch (black cat/skeleton/pumpkin collections) I just ordered the 08 bride and groom piece and the Surfin Beach Hearse online (my store didn't have a single one of those). Not sure about the hearse tho, looks kinda sloppy as far as the paint jobs and the spelling. Last year I wound up buying all the boney pieces that came out in 2012. I guess we'll see what happens this year. I am already contemplating going back to the mall tomorrow and seeing what they have left....does anyone know if there are any coupons out there that don't expire today? Does anyone else do the not buying when you could have and then regretting later when they are "sold out"?


----------



## moodyblues

Alliecat said:


> Does anyone else do the not buying when you could have and then regretting later when they are "sold out"?


All the time. I always walk in there knowing I will make the wrong choices. Next year I will just have to get one each. 

With the Coupon cut off nearing, the next time I will shop this line is when a sale goes on. 

My favorite right now other than the train is that large hat. I know it looks simple but I think it is so funny.


----------



## sanura03

Alliecat said:


> It never fails, I did the same thing last year....I was the first one in my store and passed on a bunch of the boneys that are now sold out. I had bone white, frank, and motorcycle all in my little hands and put them back. Now that I "can't" get them, I want them...ugh!! I try to talk myself into only buying my favorites, I mean I only have so much room to store things!! This year, I got the train, cat, doghouse, bonesy, illumalid, and bone dry. I also got a bunch of other halloween/fall pieces that aren't boney bunch (black cat/skeleton/pumpkin collections) I just ordered the 08 bride and groom piece and the Surfin Beach Hearse online (my store didn't have a single one of those). Not sure about the hearse tho, looks kinda sloppy as far as the paint jobs and the spelling. Last year I wound up buying all the boney pieces that came out in 2012. I guess we'll see what happens this year. I am already contemplating going back to the mall tomorrow and seeing what they have left....does anyone know if there are any coupons out there that don't expire today? Does anyone else do the not buying when you could have and then regretting later when they are "sold out"?


They keep saying they'll restock them in early September, so keep an eye out online or maybe ask to be put on a waiting list in your store?
As for the coupons, I'm pretty sure the HBB13 doesn't expire until September 3rd but it's an online code only unless you have one of the boney preview fliers.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Here are some pictures. As you can see they are repairable but I didn't see this happening last year.


Rats! That sucks. I bet mine are going that way, as I usually just place them in boxes and stuff newspaper around them.

I wont be unboxing mine for awhile yet, but hmmm now I might go check on them.

Are they glazed over their paint, or glazed then painted?


----------



## Guest

Alliecat said:


> It never fails, I did the same thing last year....I was the first one in my store and passed on a bunch of the boneys that are now sold out. I had bone white, frank, and motorcycle all in my little hands and put them back. Now that I "can't" get them, I want them...ugh!! I try to talk myself into only buying my favorites, I mean I only have so much room to store things!! This year, I got the train, cat, doghouse, bonesy, illumalid, and bone dry. I also got a bunch of other halloween/fall pieces that aren't boney bunch (black cat/skeleton/pumpkin collections) I just ordered the 08 bride and groom piece and the Surfin Beach Hearse online (my store didn't have a single one of those). Not sure about the hearse tho, looks kinda sloppy as far as the paint jobs and the spelling. Last year I wound up buying all the boney pieces that came out in 2012. I guess we'll see what happens this year. I am already contemplating going back to the mall tomorrow and seeing what they have left....does anyone know if there are any coupons out there that don't expire today? Does anyone else do the not buying when you could have and then regretting later when they are "sold out"?



YES! When they are available, I am like "hmmm whatever I could care less they are ugly I hate them boo hiss." The absolute HOT SECOND they are sold out I am willing to sell my children to obtain them. (Not really, but close.)

I can't find any coupons that do not expire today, but they might release a new batch soon.


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, all good questions. Up until last year, I stored my pieces in their original styrofoam and box. Now I store them in multiple layers of bubble wrap, partly because the boxes take up too much space, but also because it's so time consuming to unpack and repack them sometimes repeatedly throughout the season. One thing's for sure, I'm definitely not going to store them temporarily in the car anymore.
> 
> Sanura03, the serving platter was the only piece that I anticipated would be a problem and returned. I've damaged a couple of ceramic pieces over the years by gently hand washing them, but how do you not wash a serving platter?
> 
> Lisa


I want to chime in that I bought some tea light holders that were called "French Glass" from YC, and they were really pretty. I lightly rinsed them out and the color immediately started flaking off. I was so bummed.


----------



## grandma lise

Alliecat, I did the same. In 2009, I only bought half the collection and had to back collect 6 pieces in the years that followed. 

Most of the pieces sold out online likely will become available again in the next four weeks, but I don't know if there will be a coupon to use. Even so, retail is often cheaper than Ebay. Another option would be to try calling one or both flagship stores... http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-stores/t Perhaps they'll allow you to use the coupon code listed below.

All coupons and coupon codes expire today except the Halloween Preview Party flier, coupon code HBB13, exp. 9/2. If you don't have the coupon, you can still use the coupon code online. Tough decisions, I know.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,
Go to the YC website, quick search boney bunch, on each photo click print. After you make copy of photo, then cancel print then copy & paste to Word for future reference, remember to Save As, Name File: Boney Bunch 2013, Save as type: Word Document & place on Desktop. I created a Shortcut to fine BB files, drag to paste where icons are. 
YC will remove photos eventually.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Probably will go back for the Black Cat jar shade, also the Skeleton Crew tart burner... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1290676 The eyes glow blue and green. It takes two AA batteries, which I prefer over button cell batteries. Over the years, I've collected a few of the Skeleton Crew pieces, but this one is a must have!
> 
> Lisa


Lisa-

I grabbed that piece myself. Loved it. I was never really into the raven stuff. But I always loved the skeleton cre pieces otherwise. And this particular piece was def a must for me. The glowing eyes just put it over the top. Goes great with the lil raven tea light book piece. Can't wait to display...


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> I want to chime in that I bought some tea light holders that were called "French Glass" from YC, and they were really pretty. I lightly rinsed them out and the color immediately started flaking off. I was so bummed.


Was it these? http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/french-glass-(online-exclusive)/1278941 The other problem with the color coated glass is that the color can scratch off too. Good to know that water can sometimes damage the coating. I really should be more careful with my YC Halloween lanterns.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Lisa-
> 
> I grabbed that piece myself. Loved it. I was never really into the raven stuff. But I always loved the skeleton cre pieces otherwise. And this particular piece was def a must for me. The glowing eyes just put it over the top. Goes great with the lil raven tea light book piece. Can't wait to display...


I keep thinking I need to order the Skeleton Crew pieces online tonight so I have the boxes to store them. I know I should, I know I should...

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I am almost done setting up my boney bunches. I keep taking breaks to check whats new here. Luckily, those pieces I posted are the only pieces that had the damaged chips. They are glazed and then painted over so that is where they are chipping off. I did find while putting my my Frankenstein and bride that it has a chip on his forehead and by his tie. It's not a major chip but I know it's there and it bothers me. I will be checking out the Yankee Candles near me tomorrow to exchange it for a better one. Do they give you a hard time with exchanges? I never had to exchange a Boney Bunch but this was not my fault. 
The only pieces I have retired this year are the bride and groom pieces. I had to make some room for the new stuff and those were the pieces that had to sit out for a year. I do have a space for the 08 bride and groom that I will be displaying. Hopefully I will have pictures tonight.


----------



## witchyone

Kitty said:


> Lisa,
> Go to the YC website, quick search boney bunch, on each photo click print. After you make copy of photo, then cancel print then copy & paste to Word for future reference, remember to Save As, Name File: Boney Bunch 2013, Save as type: Word Document & place on Desktop. I created a Shortcut to fine BB files, drag to paste where icons are.
> YC will remove photos eventually.


Kitty, that is such a smart idea!


----------



## witchyone

Looks like the hearse is sold out now, too. I am definitely regretting not getting the motorcycle. I hope they come back in stock in a few weeks.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Lisa,
> Go to the YC website, quick search boney bunch, on each photo click print. After you make copy of photo, then cancel print then copy & paste to Word for future reference, remember to Save As, Name File: Boney Bunch 2013, Save as type: Word Document & place on Desktop. I created a Shortcut to fine BB files, drag to paste where icons are.
> YC will remove photos eventually.


Kitty, I'm trying but continuing to fail miserably. I put my curser on the image, then right click, but am not allowed the options to Cut, Copy, or Paste. If I go to the image and description, then right click, then click on Print or Print Preview, everything prints or shows up in Print Preview _except_ the image. Have you been able to successfully save the images onto your computer yet? Wish I was as good as you at using computers... 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I know how you all feel about regretting not getting pieces that sold out. Luckily this year I picked up everything except the new cat. I didn't have something else I wanted to use the coupon with. However, my sister got the jar topper hat and convinced me to get that so I might go and get that and the new cat and use a coupon. I hope everyone gets what they want when they come back in stock.


----------



## grandma lise

witchyone said:


> Looks like the hearse is sold out now, too. I am definitely regretting not getting the motorcycle. I hope they come back in stock in a few weeks.


Wow, Sanura03 posted 7 hours ago that there were only 44 Surfin' Hearses left. So that only leaves these 2013 pieces...

Boney Hat jar shade
Bonesy with dog house votive holder
Boney Bunch illuma-lid
Prom King and Queen tea light holder
Cat and jack-o-lantern votive holder
(and the Boney Head tart burner that's not released yet)

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Whoa, did you guys notice this..NONE of the pieces I brought home have a date stamp this year! I looked back at my '10,'11,'12 pieces and they all have the semicircle "Yankee Candle" with the yr in the center. This year's pieces, just the YC but NO date. This really bothers me! I know I could always put a little sticker on the bottom with the year, which I will do, but still. Why no year this time, Yankee?!?


I noticed that too!? Saving money do to less ink? Lol!


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Alliecat, I did the same. In 2009, I only bought half the collection and had to back collect 6 pieces in the years that followed.
> 
> Most of the pieces sold out online likely will become available again in the next four weeks, but I don't know if there will be a coupon to use. Even so, retail is often cheaper than Ebay. Another option would be to try calling one or both flagship stores... http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-yankee-candle/visit-our-flagship-stores/t Perhaps they'll allow you to use the coupon code listed below.
> 
> All coupons and coupon codes expire today except the Halloween Preview Party flier, coupon code HBB13, exp. 9/2. If you don't have the coupon, you can still use the coupon code online. Tough decisions, I know.
> 
> Lisa



They were like those, but they were light purple and light green, and taller. Plain water destroyed them.


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman:sorry to see what happened to your boneys!hope you find a way to fix em' up and looking foward to seeing your display!


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> They were like those, but they were light purple and light green, and taller. Plain water destroyed them.


Hollow, I wonder if the coating was weakened by the sun or the heat of the candle. That's so disappointing. It's funny, I used to associate brand names with quality. Not so much any more. Even Hallmark has problems with a few products each year.

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Just wanted to say that I absolutely love my farmer! He is so cool I think and he reminds me of all the laughs and jokes we've had on here! He is my Halloween forum boney bunch thread mascot!i shall think of all you great boney bunch lovers on here and our many funny convos,ranting of eBay vultures and boney bunch employees pushing mmmm bacon candles and going emo on YC! Woopwoop. Ps..I really do regret not buying that darn boney tart warmer


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Just wanted to say that I absolutely love my farmer! He is so cool I think and he reminds me of all the laughs and jokes we've had on here! He is my Halloween forum boney bunch thread mascot!i shall think of all you great boney bunch lovers on here and our many funny convos,ranting of eBay vultures and boney bunch employees pushing mmmm bacon candles and going emo on YC! Woopwoop. Ps..I really do regret not buying that darn boney tart warmer


We did have some great laughs.  I don't own the headless farmer but I do own the pumpkin wagon farmer and it's a favorite.


----------



## myerman82

I forgot to mention that employee at Yankee Candle was pushing candles on me again. She told me that she heard I won the tart warmer and I needed tarts for it. She picked up a random candle and started chasing me around the store with it. Thank gosh it wasn't Mmmmmm Bacon, it was pumpkin wreath. Luckily her daughter showed up and she left me alone.


----------



## Alliecat

Moodyblues...I know what ya mean...next year I'm gonna get one of each just in case I decide I want it the next day when it sells out!! I'm gonna go with the better to have and return later than not buy and regret later philosophy from now on lol. Sanura...I heard they were gonna do a restock in early September, I hope it's true!! Thanks for the reminder about the boney preview flier coupons they were handing out a few weeks ago...I just found 3 of them mixed in with some receipts!! Score!! Looks like I will be heading to the mall tomorrow after all!! hollow....you are too funny "hmmm whatever I could care less they are ugly I hate them boo hiss. The absolute HOT SECOND they are sold out I am willing to sell my children to obtain them (not really, but close.)" My feelings exactly....what is up with that, I'm not interested in some of them in the least, I'm all like how stupid is that one?? and I pick out all the things I don't like about it, but the minute it sells out, I'm like I MUST FIND IT!! grandma lise...I just started collecting in 2012, I was married on October 30th, 13 years ago, so the bride and groom or any couple pieces are special to me!! I have told myself tho, no back collecting, there are just too many of them for such a late starter like myself!! So, I do like it when they do re releases but, I can see tho how it may bother someone that has been collecting them since 08 and has many of the older, rarer pieces.


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Hollow, I wonder if the coating was weakened by the sun or the heat of the candle. That's so disappointing. It's funny, I used to associate brand names with quality. Not so much any more. Even Hallmark has problems with a few products each year.
> 
> Lisa


They were less than a year old and I had had them in storage because we had moved. I found them in a box and said "I need to use these pretty things!" and ran them under tepid water to get the dust out of the nooks and crannies.


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> They were less than a year old and I had had them in storage because we had moved. I found them in a box and said "I need to use these pretty things!" and ran them under tepid water to get the dust out of the nooks and crannies.


That's so-o-o bad. Heads up. When buying any coated glass holders from YC, unpack them immediately and rinse with water to insure the coating's stable. [Sigh]...

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> We did have some great laughs.  I don't own the headless farmer but I do own the pumpkin wagon farmer and it's a favorite.


You don't have the headless farmer!! This is not good! The headless farmer owes all his fame and glory to you. This is like finding out that the Wiz was really just a man behind a curtain. I demand that u go to YC and buy one of the 600 they prob have left immediately! No excuses. Ha! Ha!

BTW - That farmer wagon is awesome and def one of my favorite pieces. I also love last years horse-drawn hearse. I thought the train would be similar scale. Much bigger. It is impressive in size. But I'm a lil disappointed I'm the detail. The wagon and the hearse had so much detail even on the lil boney guys riding them. The conductor on the train is kinda bogus. He's pretty flat with lil depth at all and lil detail either. If they weren't gonna do a 3D conductor they prob shoulda just left him out altogether and focused on adding more detail to the train. I still like the piece but given that its the biggest they've ever manufactured, detail should've been better. There's my train rant. Now I'm going night. 

Myerman - get that farmer or I swear I will send one to u, only faceless....


----------



## happythenjaded

BoneyFan said:


> Yankee Candle wrote back to me today and said it would be! Don't buy it on ebay at those ridiculous prices!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jezebelle

As an ex-ceramicist at my university, I follow what I was taught for ceramic care

First keep the Boneys out of direct sunlight. Sunlight causes fading in paint, cracking of ceramic, & crazing in the paint surface. It's better to display them somewhere in your home not in a window to outside, etc if you want to keep your collection in top condition, 

Next, I never handle them with my hands, always wearing cotton gloves. Sounds nutty, but after seeing effects of finger oils and lotions to ceramic surfaces over time it really made sense to me. especially since our Boneys are made in China and we don't know how fine of a product they are using to paint them. 

Also, never wet them! Ceramic paint pens tend to flake off in water, as they are added on post firing. If you need to clean, use a soft brush from Michaels or if an item is really dirty try canned air.


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did have some great laughs.  I don't own the headless farmer but I do own the pumpkin wagon farmer and it's a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the headless farmer!! This is not good! The headless farmer owes all his fame and glory to you. This is like finding out that the Wiz was really just a man behind a curtain. I demand that u go to YC and buy one of the 600 they prob have left immediately! No excuses. Ha! Ha!
> 
> Myerman - get that farmer or I swear I will send one to u, only faceless....
Click to expand...

see?didn't even have to bring out my pitchfork!ninababy told you how it is! Buy one..or else!!


----------



## Halloeve55

i'm just now seeing this owl plugin everyone has been talking about..how come i'm just now seeing it! its so cutte!


----------



## GhostTown

Think I posted in the wrong thread. Apologies... carry on.


----------



## Guest

Jezebelle said:


> As an ex-ceramicist at my university, I follow what I was taught for ceramic care
> 
> First keep the Boneys out of direct sunlight. Sunlight causes fading in paint, cracking of ceramic, & crazing in the paint surface. It's better to display them somewhere in your home not in a window to outside, etc if you want to keep your collection in top condition,
> 
> Next, I never handle them with my hands, always wearing cotton gloves. Sounds nutty, but after seeing effects of finger oils and lotions to ceramic surfaces over time it really made sense to me. especially since our Boneys are made in China and we don't know how fine of a product they are using to paint them.
> 
> Also, never wet them! Ceramic paint pens tend to flake off in water, as they are added on post firing. If you need to clean, use a soft brush from Michaels or if an item is really dirty try canned air.


Thanks for the heads up! Interesting!


----------



## happythenjaded

Jezebelle said:


> As an ex-ceramicist at my university, I follow what I was taught for ceramic care
> 
> First keep the Boneys out of direct sunlight. Sunlight causes fading in paint, cracking of ceramic, & crazing in the paint surface. It's better to display them somewhere in your home not in a window to outside, etc if you want to keep your collection in top condition,
> 
> Next, I never handle them with my hands, always wearing cotton gloves. Sounds nutty, but after seeing effects of finger oils and lotions to ceramic surfaces over time it really made sense to me. especially since our Boneys are made in China and we don't know how fine of a product they are using to paint them.
> 
> Also, never wet them! Ceramic paint pens tend to flake off in water, as they are added on post firing. If you need to clean, use a soft brush from Michaels or if an item is really dirty try canned air.


Wow-- thanks for the great info!


----------



## Guest

I was hoping that YC would also re-release the Skeleton jar clinger. So far, nothing. Maybe in September?

However, I found these little guys at Plow and Hearth.com.









Set of 3 Poly-Stone Halloween Tabletop Skeleton Crew
$23.95


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebelle said:


> As an ex-ceramicist at my university, I follow what I was taught for ceramic care
> 
> First keep the Boneys out of direct sunlight. Sunlight causes fading in paint, cracking of ceramic, & crazing in the paint surface. It's better to display them somewhere in your home not in a window to outside, etc if you want to keep your collection in top condition,
> 
> Next, I never handle them with my hands, always wearing cotton gloves. Sounds nutty, but after seeing effects of finger oils and lotions to ceramic surfaces over time it really made sense to me. especially since our Boneys are made in China and we don't know how fine of a product they are using to paint them.
> 
> Also, never wet them! Ceramic paint pens tend to flake off in water, as they are added on post firing. If you need to clean, use a soft brush from Michaels or if an item is really dirty try canned air.


Thank you, thank you! 

Any guidance on what paint to use to restore the eyes and mouths on our ceramic jack-o-lanterns, also what type of black paint pen?

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Got my fall Yankee catalog..just a two page spread on the 08 boney couple and the house and 4 jar candles..basically what you see on the BBL FB page..that's it..geez


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> Got my fall Yankee catalog..just a two page spread on the 08 boney couple and the house and 4 jar candles..basically what you see on the BBL FB page..that's it..geez


yeah, i don't see how they're planning to market with that crappy little page ad.

I went to YC at Solomon Pond Mall in Marloboro, MA. They had at least one of everything except Bone White-they had four Franks. I really like them. The train IS huge! I don't see them making more pieces for that. I still didn't feel for the Prom Couple but I must recant about the baby and buggy. I had never seen it in r/l (i don't think) and I really DID like it. The sales associate there was very nice, gave me an extra coupon for $20 off $45 and I learned that they have a 3-day grace period on expired coupons. YMMV on that because...

I went to a second store in Northborough MA and they had less. They did have a train, a hearse, bone dry, a motorcycle and several Prom couples. I think the couple is gonna be this year's flop. The SA there, however, told me it's a 2 day grace and you must have the actualy coupon. 

This morning I got: bonesy and the dog house, the head tart warmer, the baby, a black cat votive and 2 of the skeleton hand jar holders-I'm going to use mason jars and put treats on the table with those. Now I don't feel so deprived...I have boneys in my hand and the rest of them on the way.


----------



## myerman82

I'm waiting on my 08 bride and groom to arrive today and then I will post pictures.


----------



## Halloeve55

Wickedwillingwench..I couldn't believe how little the add was!i was like 'Oo don't overwhelm me!' lol .nice score on your boneys and I had no idea about the expired coupons..I'll have to ask my local stores and I NEED THAT BONEY TART WARMER!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm waiting on my 08 bride and groom to arrive today and then I will post pictures.


Woohoo!! I can't wait to see!


----------



## Halloeve55

Get my haunted house and train and frank love birds tomorrow..can't wait..and my 08 bride couple and candles wed! Yay!


----------



## myerman82

I called around looking for another Frankenstein and Bride. Mine was chipped and no one around me had any more. They also said it was sold out company wide. I told them that I heard they were getting more in September. Every store told me that it's sold out and it's slim any sold out pieces will be in come September. Really??? I'm sure we always heard of a restock somewhere in the season. If not this will be the first time in four years a piece has not been restocked. Anyway, I found a store 15 miles away that does have the Frankenstein so I will be going to exchange him tomorrow.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55-- make sure to post pictures when you have yours all set up!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I called around looking for another Frankenstein and Bride. Mine was chipped and no one around me had any more. They also said it was sold out company wide. I told them that I heard they were getting more in September. Every store told me that it's sold out and it's slim any sold out pieces will be in come September. Really??? I'm sure we always heard of a restock somewhere in the season. If not this will be the first time in four years a piece has not been restocked. Anyway, I found a store 15 miles away that does have the Frankenstein so I will be going to exchange him tomorrow.


Oh no... sorry to hear that  I hope mine don't come damaged... then I am screwed ..... Unless I want to drive over an hour away to the nearest YC... IF they even have any left.....


----------



## DarkSecret

hollow said:


> I was hoping that YC would also re-release the Skeleton jar clinger. So far, nothing. Maybe in September?
> 
> However, I found these little guys at Plow and Hearth.com.
> 
> View attachment 162295
> 
> 
> Set of 3 Poly-Stone Halloween Tabletop Skeleton Crew
> $23.95


Those are really cute, thank you for sharing the photo.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh no... sorry to hear that  I hope mine don't come damaged... then I am screwed ..... Unless I want to drive over an hour away to the nearest YC... IF they even have any left.....


Thanks, this has been a week of things being damaged. I hope the 08 bride and groom come in one piece today. Luckily only four of my boney bunches have any damage to them and 3 of them are very very minor. A little paint chip on the eye or mouth. Not a big deal at all. The Frankenstein couple has a minor crack but I still notice it so while I still can I will be exchanging it. Now to find someone who has an extra Boney and Clyde 2010 laying around that doesn't want to charge a lot for it. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thanks, this has been a week of things being damaged. I hope the 08 bride and groom come in one piece today. Luckily only four of my boney bunches have any damage to them and 3 of them are very very minor. A little paint chip on the eye or mouth. Not a big deal at all. The Frankenstein couple has a minor crack but I still notice it so while I still can I will be exchanging it. Now to find someone who has an extra Boney and Clyde 2010 laying around that doesn't want to charge a lot for it. lol


Why do they come damaged like that? I've never heard of so many things being damaged upon arrival... They dont feel THAT fragile.... But then again, I've witnessed packages delivered to me and they just TOSS (yes, TOSS) them on the porch and leave. One year I had ordered one of those heaters that look like a fireplace (REALLY NEAT) and I was sitting on the sofa when it was delivered and I heard a loud bang from when he just dropped it on the porch.... So, I suppose we know who to blame here  

I sure hope they bring items back in Sept.... Only one I didnt order was the bobbing for apples guy.... still considering ordering that and the black cat warmer.... gotta get the Boney warmer in Sept !!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Why do they come damaged like that? I've never heard of so many things being damaged upon arrival... They dont feel THAT fragile.... But then again, I've witnessed packages delivered to me and they just TOSS (yes, TOSS) them on the porch and leave. One year I had ordered one of those heaters that look like a fireplace (REALLY NEAT) and I was sitting on the sofa when it was delivered and I heard a loud bang from when he just dropped it on the porch.... So, I suppose we know who to blame here
> 
> I sure hope they bring items back in Sept.... Only one I didnt order was the bobbing for apples guy.... still considering ordering that and the black cat warmer.... gotta get the Boney warmer in Sept !!


ok, so i'm confused here. What does this elusive September Tart Warmer look like? Is it the Boney head with the hollow in his hat for tarts? What am i missing here?


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, so i'm confused here. What does this elusive September Tart Warmer look like? Is it the Boney head with the hollow in his hat for tarts? What am i missing here?


Yes-- that is the one I am aware of. I guess they were giving them out as the raffle prizes? I want !!! errr.... I NEED!! lol !!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Yes-- that is the one I am aware of. I guess they were giving them out as the raffle prizes? I want !!! errr.... I NEED!! lol !!


oh, i didn't realize it was that one. I bought him this morning, too. i really liked him.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i didn't realize it was that one. I bought him this morning, too. i really liked him.


Omgggg!! JEALOUS! But, happy for you!! LOL.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Was suppose to get my 08 bride &groom and mansion today..of course it never came. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Why do they come damaged like that? I've never heard of so many things being damaged upon arrival... They dont feel THAT fragile.... But then again, I've witnessed packages delivered to me and they just TOSS (yes, TOSS) them on the porch and leave. One year I had ordered one of those heaters that look like a fireplace (REALLY NEAT) and I was sitting on the sofa when it was delivered and I heard a loud bang from when he just dropped it on the porch.... So, I suppose we know who to blame here
> 
> I sure hope they bring items back in Sept.... Only one I didnt order was the bobbing for apples guy.... still considering ordering that and the black cat warmer.... gotta get the Boney warmer in Sept !!


I can't blame it all on the post office. The Zombie shelf sitters came broke because one of them was missing it's nose. It was chipped off and I looked for the piece in the bubble wrap but never found it. It looks like it was previously sold and they returned it after it broke or was already broken. I guess they tried to resell it. The see no, hear no, speak no mr. bones wasn't really packed well so the shuffle broke one of them. That has since been replaced. I can't really blame that on shipping if it was already broke or packaged bad.


----------



## witchyone

Looks like my orders from Saturday shipped, but I'm not able to track them. When I click on the link, I get redirected to a FedEx page that just never loads. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

witchyone said:


> Looks like my orders from Saturday shipped, but I'm not able to track them. When I click on the link, I get redirected to a FedEx page that just never loads. Anyone else having the same problem?


Says mine shipped too but no tracking number.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Boneybunchlove said:


> Says mine shipped too but no tracking number.


Unfortunately mine has not shipped yet, but sometimes in the past I have received my items on the day my order update status finally showed " shipped".  So who knows LOL


----------



## Guest

Yep- shipped but no info. 

I always order online and they seem to get here QUICK!


----------



## happythenjaded

Supposed to get my bride and groom's and mansion tomorrow.... SO excited! The 6 orders I placed online Saturday shipped but no tracking info yet. Hope they get here sooooooooooon!! I am ready to see everyone's pictures


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I can't blame it all on the post office. The Zombie shelf sitters came broke because one of them was missing it's nose. It was chipped off and I looked for the piece in the bubble wrap but never found it. It looks like it was previously sold and they returned it after it broke or was already broken. I guess they tried to resell it. The see no, hear no, speak no mr. bones wasn't really packed well so the shuffle broke one of them. That has since been replaced. I can't really blame that on shipping if it was already broke or packaged bad.


What are the zombie shelf sitters? Sounds like something I neeeeed  

I dont know if anyone has a Dollar Tree in their area but they have a bunch of halloween stuff out. Picked up a few ceramic pumpkins, and real life looking ravens and black owls. They have wire in their feet so I attached them to my year round light up tree's I have. I usually dress up the trees with something festive for the holidays so they fit perfectly.


----------



## happythenjaded

I have had this little guy for a few years-- He always stays on my desk at work. He has become a great little friend  I am sad they dont have these anymore... you can pick them up on eBay still though.... He smells so good too  

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/wp-co...Works-Bat-ScentBug-Home-Fragrance-Oil-Fan.jpg


----------



## boneybunchlover

I'm a little confused so I'm hoping someone out there has an answer. My store was telling people that the Boney tart warmer was only for give away. I have a friend out of state that told me her Yankee store had a lot of them and were selling them. I called another Yankee store in my area and this person said they had 3 for give away. Then when I told her some stores were selling them she then corrected herself saying they had 5 and gave away 3 and sold the two. Can someone help me out. Why am I getting so many conflicting stories? Were there just a special few people who were able to buy them?? Judy


----------



## happythenjaded

boneybunchlover said:


> I'm a little confused so I'm hoping someone out there has an answer. My store was telling people that the Boney tart warmer was only for give away. I have a friend out of state that told me her Yankee store had a lot of them and were selling them. I called another Yankee store in my area and this person said they had 3 for give away. Then when I told her some stores were selling them she then corrected herself saying they had 5 and gave away 3 and sold the two. Can someone help me out. Why am I getting so many conflicting stories? Were there just a special few people who were able to buy them?? Judy


Oh no! I hope thats not true  I need one!


----------



## myerman82

Every store was suppose to give away 5 during the preview party every hour. I don't know if the main stores started selling them already but the stand a lone stores were only suppose to raffle them off. I don't know why that store told you they sold two of them unless they got their information incorrect. It could be possible that the store was dead during the hours they were going to raffle them off and a employee decided to claim it. I think they had strict orders not to sell them. Maybe an employee didn't know any better and sold two of them without knowing it was for the raffle.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

boneybunchlover said:


> I'm a little confused so I'm hoping someone out there has an answer. My store was telling people that the Boney tart warmer was only for give away. I have a friend out of state that told me her Yankee store had a lot of them and were selling them. I called another Yankee store in my area and this person said they had 3 for give away. Then when I told her some stores were selling them she then corrected herself saying they had 5 and gave away 3 and sold the two. Can someone help me out. Why am I getting so many conflicting stories? Were there just a special few people who were able to buy them?? Judy


 I have no idea...I saw it for sale at both of the YCs I was at today.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I called around looking for another Frankenstein and Bride. Mine was chipped and no one around me had any more. They also said it was sold out company wide. I told them that I heard they were getting more in September. Every store told me that it's sold out and it's slim any sold out pieces will be in come September. Really??? I'm sure we always heard of a restock somewhere in the season. If not this will be the first time in four years a piece has not been restocked. Anyway, I found a store 15 miles away that does have the Frankenstein so I will be going to exchange him tomorrow.


is about time farmer had a talk with YC mess..it's a wicked mess! And not a cool wicked either! I hope your luck turns around myerman!


----------



## maxthedog

Am I the only one that likes the looks of the faces on the older pieces better? I noticed it on the re released bride and groom..you can clearly tell a differene which is a new one, and which is an original


----------



## Lucy08

My motorcycle has a misspelling! It says Rone instead of Bone. It doesnt look like it was ever supposed to be a "B" it's a perfect "R". Crazy!!!!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> is about time farmer had a talk with YC mess..it's a wicked mess! And not a cool wicked either! I hope your luck turns around myerman!


My luck hasn't gotten any better. One of my bride and groom arrived chipped and my cell phone crapped out on me today.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> Am I the only one that likes the looks of the faces on the older pieces better? I noticed it on the re released bride and groom..you can clearly tell a differene which is a new one, and which is an original


Would you be able to post a picture of the two side by side?


----------



## Halloeve55

Boneybunchlove said:


> Was suppose to get my 08 bride &groom and mansion today..of course it never came. Hopefully tomorrow.


how dare they! Ugh!


----------



## Xraychick

Hello! Long time lurker, just joined! I've been collecting since 2009! Wanted to let anyone know who lives near the Williamsburg flagship store that they had a lot of boney bunch today and the boney tart burner for sale! A store nearby has snow white, frank and bride, and the train still in stock! So excited to join!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't blame it all on the post office. The Zombie shelf sitters came broke because one of them was missing it's nose. It was chipped off and I looked for the piece in the bubble wrap but never found it. It looks like it was previously sold and they returned it after it broke or was already broken. I guess they tried to resell it. The see no, hear no, speak no mr. bones wasn't really packed well so the shuffle broke one of them. That has since been replaced. I can't really blame that on shipping if it was already broke or packaged bad.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the zombie shelf sitters? Sounds like something I neeeeed
> 
> I dont know if anyone has a Dollar Tree in their area but they have a bunch of halloween stuff out. Picked up a few ceramic pumpkins, and real life looking ravens and black owls. They have wire in their feet so I attached them to my year round light up tree's I have. I usually dress up the trees with something festive for the holidays so they fit perfectly.
Click to expand...

umm pictures!!?? All year round and no pictures!?? And yes,I'll definitely put up pictures! Can't wait to make a scene with the haunted mansion.of course grandmalises will look better!


----------



## Halloeve55

Xraychick said:


> Hello! Long time lurker, just joined! I've been collecting since 2009! Wanted to let anyone know who lives near the Williamsburg flagship store that they had a lot of boney bunch today and the boney tart burner for sale! A store nearby has snow white, frank and bride, and the train still in stock! So excited to join!


I went to Williamsburg on premiere day..couldn't believe 1.how MUCH they had in stock and 2.NOBODY was grabbing them! But people were all over some Christmas stuff!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> umm pictures!!?? All year round and no pictures!?? And yes,I'll definitely put up pictures! Can't wait to make a scene with the haunted mansion.of course grandmalises will look better!


I would post pictures but my phone died today. One thing after another going wrong. lol


----------



## Guest

Sorry about your day, mm82.

On an even more depressing note, I have found 2 ebay auctions for the 2008 Bride and Groom that someone has bid and won for $50.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item461186b9ed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232df77254


----------



## Bethany

Didn't know what I had. This was a gift from a friend in 2011 for our 20th Anniversary


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman! I'm sending you a boney drink on the rocks!  time something good came your way


----------



## Halloeve55

You know you are boney crazed when the UPS truck is slowing down in front of your house(I don't have numbers on my mailbox yet..hehe) and get excited and realize your package is from FedEx! Dumba$$.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Myerman! I'm sending you a boney drink on the rocks!  time something good came your way


Thanks  I could use a drink about now


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow:i cant believe people are buying these things!!!! on saw on BBL FB's page that she told people not to buy on ebay since they will be restocking in september. why are people supporting these crazy people! call around first!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

welcome, xray chick. I'd tell you to 'run, save yourself' but apparently you are already a bonehead like us. 

i agree the prices are too high but we all paid them, didn't we?? I was astonished at how small the skeleton crew skull/raven pieces were. For those prices they should be bigger.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> You know you are boney crazed when the UPS truck is slowing down in front of your house(I don't have numbers on my mailbox yet..hehe) and get excited and realize your package is from FedEx! Dumba$$.


Or if you live by me it's delivered by USPS. It takes an extra day when it arrives too. I don't understand the FedEx and USPS switch off but they told me they are contracted with each other. Yankee Candle is sending me a new 08 couple.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Or if you live by me it's delivered by USPS. It takes an extra day when it arrives too. I don't understand the FedEx and USPS switch off but they told me they are contracted with each other. Yankee Candle is sending me a new 08 couple.


Yeah for Yankee Candle!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Or if you live by me it's delivered by USPS. It takes an extra day when it arrives too. I don't understand the FedEx and USPS switch off but they told me they are contracted with each other. Yankee Candle is sending me a new 08 couple.


what i don't understand is my package arrived this afternoon at the next town over...i mean LESS than 10 miles away...and it won't be delivered til Thursday according to the trackinig site???"?


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> what i don't understand is my package arrived this afternoon at the next town over...i mean LESS than 10 miles away...and it won't be delivered til Thursday according to the trackinig site???"?


My packages always arrives in town and then delivered the next day. Kind of annoying but it's ok. 
Grandma Lisa, I was impressed with Yankee Candles customer service.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you are boney crazed when the UPS truck is slowing down in front of your house(I don't have numbers on my mailbox yet..hehe) and get excited and realize your package is from FedEx! Dumba$$.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you live by me it's delivered by USPS. It takes an extra day when it arrives too. I don't understand the FedEx and USPS switch off but they told me they are contracted with each other. Yankee Candle is sending me a new 08 couple.
Click to expand...

see I'm TOO boney crazed.while thinking of the ups truck not being a FedEx truck I totally forgot I actually DO get my FedEx stuff through USPS..oh I'm so losing it..I'm officially dumb.geez now I'm embarrassed.LOL


----------



## myerman82

I am really enjoying the new boney's displayed with my other boney bunches. I wish I was able to post some pictures. I may dig out my old ancient camera to get something posted.


----------



## grandma lise

Bethany said:


> View attachment 162406
> 
> 
> Didn't know what I had. This was a gift from a friend in 2011 for our 20th Anniversary


Bethany, what a thoughtful friend. I've always liked that piece and those tapers are the perfect compliment. Just ran over to Ebay. Could only find one listed. It's valuable, and what a special memory too!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, pictures please myerman82!

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

wickedwillingwench said:


> i agree the prices are too high but we all paid them, didn't we?? I was astonished at how small the skeleton crew skull/raven pieces were. For those prices they should be bigger.



I was truly amazed at how high the prices have been this year particularly when I saw the Skeleton Crew stuff in person. I was really leaning towards the three tealight holder ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1290677 ) but when I saw how small it was for $29.99 I had to pass. I was mad at myself last year ( and the year before ) for passing on the Skeleton Crew three tealight candelabra. That was a beautiful piece but my budget was shot LOL I can not believe they are charging the same price for this years three tealight holder as they did for the candelabra  The Skeleton crew line is much smaller this year and yet the prices are not LOL 

The other piece I am still interested in but waffling a bit due to price / size is the moving bats haunted house http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290692. It is adorable and I would love to have it BUT it is pretty expensive for the size. I have the moving bats cemetery from last year and love it. I expected the house to be the same size. Not sure if I am going to get that piece or not but I do love it.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Very happy to see my order from Saturday has shipped but no tracking yet. Generally that means I should have by tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## wickedwillingwench

conversely, i wish some of the boney pieces weren't quite so large. I guess there's no pleasing SOME people. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

I am just nervous that my Boney's will arrive damaged  I hope they don't arrive needing to be pieced back together lololol. 

I plan to work on getting the Halloween tree thing done before Sept. anyone else doing one?


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, and I still want this :

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cat-accessories/1260575

Anyone have any reasons why I shouldnt get it? If anyone else has it can you post a picture of it ?


----------



## Kriscourter

Was suppose to get my 08 bride and groom and mansion tomorrow. I got this mornig!!! Ok so I ordered at 5:30 am on Saturday and I got order confirmation in afternoon. I did not get a shipping confirmation yet. I want my Frankie couple so now worried. Everyone else who ordered early Saturday did yours ship yet or get confirmation??


----------



## Kriscourter

Checked online and my status is pending still. If I got an order confirmation that means its ordered right??


----------



## grandma lise

Happythenjaded, I dragged both of my Halloween trees out of storage, also my glass balls and garland. I've never decorated a Halloween tree before. Will be interesting to see where I go with it. 

In regards to shipment worries, my experience has been if a new piece arrives broken, it likely happened in China. Each piece is well protected with Styrofoam and is enclosed in a cardboard box. If there's any problem, contact Yankee Candle to let them know as soon as you receive it. 

Buying Boney Bunch pieces on Ebay is a different experience. As evidenced here, far too many sellers do not pack and ship these pieces properly. Lots of breakage. It's sad, really sad when it's one of the rarer pieces. 

Oh and that Black Cat tart burner is nice. Can't begin to tell you what we all went through to get it last year. There was a production problem with it, so each piece had to be inspected I believe. It would show up online every two days or so in the wee hours of the morning, then disappear again. It was like a game, frustrating though. Getting it this year is much easier!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I ordered the minute they went on sale and my order said shipped yesterday but no further info either..... The stuff I ordered Thursday will be here tomorrow.


----------



## CassandraM

Kriscourter said:


> Was suppose to get my 08 bride and groom and mansion tomorrow. I got this mornig!!! Ok so I ordered at 5:30 am on Saturday and I got order confirmation in afternoon. I did not get a shipping confirmation yet. I want my Frankie couple so now worried. Everyone else who ordered early Saturday did yours ship yet or get confirmation??


yes, I got all of my orders from Saturday shipped  I ordered some of the spider stuff + the little raven tea light on Sunday, that hasn't shipped yet, but the boneys have, yay!! I am also a bit nervous about the Frankie couple, I only ended up ordering one, I hope it isn't chipped or anything. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else too, for safe deliveries!!! Also, I really hope they are true to their word about the Sept restock, it's a strange concept, but hopefully it will let people get pieces they either missed or passed on the first go around without having to resort to ebay. 



happythenjaded said:


> I have had this little guy for a few years-- He always stays on my desk at work. He has become a great little friend  I am sad they dont have these anymore... you can pick them up on eBay still though.... He smells so good too
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/wp-co...Works-Bat-ScentBug-Home-Fragrance-Oil-Fan.jpg


I have this one too, love him!! he works great with any essential oils, and the yankee candle scents too (the mackintosh spice is a favorite of mine)


----------



## happythenjaded

Grandma-- Will you pleeeeeease post a picture once you get the tree all finished? I would love that!


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks Cassandra... I might have to cave !! The other black cat I ordered might need a friend.... right?? LOL.


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Grandma-- Will you pleeeeeease post a picture once you get the tree all finished? I would love that!


Only if you do too.


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Only if you do too.


You got yourself a deal there!  Are you going to use the tree with the Boney's?


----------



## Kriscourter

So should I worry about my very early sat morning purchase as not showing shipped yet -and under status says pending? ( did get order confirmation)


----------



## happythenjaded

Kriscourter said:


> So should I worry about my very early sat morning purchase as not showing shipped yet -and under status says pending? ( did get order confirmation)


I just got my shipping confirmations around 4:00 am CST this morning.


----------



## happythenjaded

But when I track they dont show shipped yet.


----------



## Kriscourter

Ok. Fingers crossed. I got my other stuff and were all fine. I ordered 2 brides and grooms just in case came damaged but not were fine. Hope that doesn't cancel out my Frankenstein ones comig in being fine too :/.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kriscourter said:


> Ok. Fingers crossed. I got my other stuff and were all fine. I ordered 2 brides and grooms just in case came damaged but not were fine. Hope that doesn't cancel out my Frankenstein ones comig in being fine too :/.


I know I am a nervous wreck thinking something is bound to arrive damaged out of my 6 orders lol. I just hope it's a piece that is still available LOL.


----------



## maxthedog

myerman82 said:


> Would you be able to post a picture of the two side by side?


I didn't get my order yet, but at least to me faces are clearly different...grabbed these from ebay





















to me there looks like more detail in older


----------



## Spookywolf

I am also a bit nervous about my online shipments, especially Frank and Bride (my favorite from this year's line up). If that one is damaged, I'll just sit down in the floor and cry. 

And going back to a previous discussion on size...(what a lead in! )...I have to admit I was a bit surprised by which pieces went bigger, and which went smaller. The Bone Dry piece this year was HUGE compared to the similar pieces like it from year's past (i.e. Last Call and Dead from the Neck Up). But in contrast, the raven on the spooky books was so tiny! And the train was mammoth! They can't go much bigger than that next year, or we'll all need wheeled carts to get them out to our cars.  As far as collecting goes, I wish they'd scale back just a tad, only for the sake of saving some space in the display. 

And Halloeve55, I didn't buy the headless farmer, but smiled when I saw him in the store, thinking of our thread here on the Forum. I just might have to go back and buy him as a keepsake reminder of the fun we had this year trashing the poor guy.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> I am also a bit nervous about my online shipments, especially Frank and Bride (my favorite from this year's line up). If that one is damaged, I'll just sit down in the floor and cry.
> 
> And going back to a previous discussion on size...(what a lead in! )...I have to admit I was a bit surprised by which pieces went bigger, and which went smaller. The Bone Dry piece this year was HUGE compared to the similar pieces like it from year's past (i.e. Last Call and Dead from the Neck Up). But in contrast, the raven on the spooky books was so tiny! And the train was mammoth! They can't go much bigger than that next year, or we'll all need wheeled carts to get them out to our cars.  As far as collecting goes, I wish they'd scale back just a tad, only for the sake of saving some space in the display.
> 
> And Halloeve55, I didn't buy the headless farmer, but smiled when I saw him in the store, thinking of our thread here on the Forum. I just might have to go back and buy him as a keepsake reminder of the fun we had this year trashing the poor guy.


Trashing him was the best. I couldn't help but Photoshop him to death. lol He was the Duffer Bones that year and we made him popular this year.


----------



## Jezebelle

grandma lise said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Any guidance on what paint to use to restore the eyes and mouths on our ceramic jack-o-lanterns, also what type of black paint pen?
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa!! 

I would recommend buying a Marabou ceramic paint pen. I would buy a ceramic item for cheap from a thrift store to practice on, before you restore your Boneys. I have bought mine from www.americanceramics.com These pens do not have to be baked in a kiln to keep on an item, but do store the pens horizontally! The next time I go to my local ceramic supply, I'll be sure to look and see if any new non-baking pens have come out since I purchased mine. I have a kiln at home, but I haven't made any new items in a while. 

I imagine they use a ceramic pen post firing which I why we run across the "faceless cats", etc.


----------



## Jezebelle

happythenjaded said:


> I am just nervous that my Boney's will arrive damaged  I hope they don't arrive needing to be pieced back together lololol.
> 
> I plan to work on getting the Halloween tree thing done before Sept. anyone else doing one?


I am planning on doing a Halloween tree this year myself. I missed last year when I had a back injury, so this year I have to make up for it!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I am just nervous that my Boney's will arrive damaged  I hope they don't arrive needing to be pieced back together lololol.
> 
> I plan to work on getting the Halloween tree thing done before Sept. anyone else doing one?


I am! Hoping to make it to pier1 to see if they are selling one or Michaels..you said you had an all year round tree or something in a few post ago? Pictures??!!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Grandma-- Will you pleeeeeease post a picture once you get the tree all finished? I would love that!


yes grandmaliselease do! Looking foward to your house display again too!


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> I am also a bit nervous about my online shipments, especially Frank and Bride (my favorite from this year's line up). If that one is damaged, I'll just sit down in the floor and cry.
> They can't go much bigger than that next year, or we'll all need wheeled carts to get them out to our cars.  As far as collecting goes, I wish they'd scale back just a tad, only for the sake of saving some space in the display.
> 
> And Halloeve55, I didn't buy the headless farmer, but smiled when I saw him in the store, thinking of our thread here on the Forum. I just might have to go back and buy him as a keepsake reminder of the fun we had this year trashing the poor guy.


I'll cry with you..I'm worried too! And we will need a rolling cart for sure if this keeps up! Lol.they should make a ghoul bus next year! And if you don't buy a farmer I will get you! Hehe I love him!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I'll cry with you..I'm worried too! And we will need a rolling cart for sure if this keeps up! Lol.they should make a ghoul bus next year! And if you don't buy a farmer I will get you! Hehe I love him!


Did yours come with a free sharpie?


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cry with you..I'm worried too! And we will need a rolling cart for sure if this keeps up! Lol.they should make a ghoul bus next year! And if you don't buy a farmer I will get you! Hehe I love him!
> 
> 
> 
> Did yours come with a free sharpie?
Click to expand...

no! but it did come with a side of awesomeness!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> I am! Hoping to make it to pier1 to see if they are selling one or Michaels..you said you had an all year round tree or something in a few post ago? Pictures??!!


Well, I have 2 of these : http://www.qvc.com/Bethlehem-Lights-Battery-Op.-24-Dbl.-Cedar-Ball-Tree-w-Timer-Search-Results.product.H193308.html?sc=H193308-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-68-_-H193308&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/08/h193308.001?$uslarge$ that I bought a few years back. I have them with the clear lights (sold out-- only multi colored lights available). I will add stuff to them for the season/holidays. They are really nice, for the price you wouldnt think so, but. They really are great pieces !  I will post a picture tonight when I get home from work  

I am waiting for my Pier 1 to get Halloween stuff so I can check their trees out. I wonder if Michaels has Halloween stuff out yet?? I might go try there today.


----------



## Mae

The Michael's here was putting out their Halloween decor Saturday. Hopefully all of it will be out by the weekend.


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am! Hoping to make it to pier1 to see if they are selling one or Michaels..you said you had an all year round tree or something in a few post ago? Pictures??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have 2 of these : http://www.qvc.com/Bethlehem-Lights-Battery-Op.-24-Dbl.-Cedar-Ball-Tree-w-Timer-Search-Results.product.H193308.html?sc=H193308-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-68-_-H193308&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/08/h193308.001?$uslarge$ that I bought a few years back. I have them with the clear lights (sold out-- only multi colored lights available). I will add stuff to them for the season/holidays. They are really nice, for the price you wouldnt think so, but. They really are great pieces !  I will post a picture tonight when I get home from work
> 
> I am waiting for my Pier 1 to get Halloween stuff so I can check their trees out. I wonder if Michaels has Halloween stuff out yet?? I might go try there today.
Click to expand...

those are nice! And you have to visit the michaels thread on here! They have some good stuff.and I haven't seen a tree yet posted that is being sold at michaels but I will check them out soon


----------



## grandma lise

Jezebelle said:


> Hi Lisa!!
> 
> I would recommend buying a Marabou ceramic paint pen. I would buy a ceramic item for cheap from a thrift store to practice on, before you restore your Boneys. I have bought mine from www.americanceramics.com These pens do not have to be baked in a kiln to keep on an item, but do store the pens horizontally! The next time I go to my local ceramic supply, I'll be sure to look and see if any new non-baking pens have come out since I purchased mine. I have a kiln at home, but I haven't made any new items in a while.
> 
> I imagine they use a ceramic pen post firing which I why we run across the "faceless cats", etc.


Good information! Thanks for also providing a website where I can buy the pen. For the solid part of the eyes, do I just use ceramic paint?

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Got my babies! And nothing was broken.my Wednesday shipment also came today! Nice!my 08'couple did have that black velvet crap all over it but came off with my hand. Can't wait to get my led tapers and accessories to make a scene with my haunted house


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> Got my babies! And nothing was broken.my Wednesday shipment also came today! Nice!my 08'couple did have that black velvet crap all over it but came off with my hand. Can't wait to get my led tapers and accessories to make a scene with my haunted house


I just got my 08 Bride and Groom as well! Super excited to have them- I'd thought I'd never be able to actually own them.

Now, we need the Boney Auntie pushing the Boney Baby in the pumpkin carriage released next collection.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my babies! And nothing was broken.my Wednesday shipment also came today! Nice!my 08'couple did have that black velvet crap all over it but came off with my hand. Can't wait to get my led tapers and accessories to make a scene with my haunted house
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 08 Bride and Groom as well! Super excited to have them- I'd thought I'd never be able to actually own them.
> 
> Now, we need the Boney Auntie pushing the Boney Baby in the pumpkin carriage released next collection.
Click to expand...

I would love to have that buggy one! And I didn't think I'd get the 08 couple either!


----------



## Halloeve55

Add Content


----------



## wickedwillingwench

got my train and frank...and i bet those boxes down by the garage are my 08 couples! 

I really like the train but i think it is just too darn big. For me, I'd rather have somewhat smaller pieces at a more affordable price.


----------



## Kriscourter

Yeee got my shipping confirmation late late last night, early morning. Anyways got my fall yankee candle catalog in mail today. I have coupon code cats213 for 20 off 45 expiring sept 2nd if anyone needs.


----------



## maxthedog

Well the mansion came today, but says 08 bride and groom tomorrow, frank saturday, and still didn't get shipping conf. on train


----------



## myerman82

Finally was able to take some new pictures.


----------



## myerman82

More picture


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman..that train barely fit in your shelf! It's humongous!


----------



## sanura03

Even after five years with them, I never fail to be surprised at how big they are when I unpack them. I always forget lol.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Myerman..that train barely fit in your shelf! It's humongous!


Yes it is but I'm glad I did get it in there. Believe me, I laid it in there sooooo carefully not to bump against the glass. lol
Sadly, some pieces had to sit out this year so I could have room for the new pieces.


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, we received a phone call from our YK. Seems my one daughter won the coloring contest from the preview event! She won a Princess bag full of Snow White and other princess swag. She decided to share with her sister. lol


----------



## Halloeve55

Shadowbat: yay for her! Bet she was excited!


----------



## sanura03

Yay 2/5ths of my shipments came today! I got some of my babies =)









The peace sign looks more like a Geocaching symbol, my husband will be pleased lol. But at least everything is spelled correctly!









The two sets of Newlyweds =)









It looks like her mascara ran. She really should've worn waterproof on her wedding day


----------



## happythenjaded

So jealous of all the pictures!! I should be getting my Mansion and 08 couple today and then the other 6 shipments Friday.. .Grrrrrrr. LOL. 

I will have to check out the Michael's thread!!!


----------



## Boognish

Hey I just wanted to say both YC around me are willing to sell the boney tart burners. I just picked mine up today. If anyone wants one and hasn't gotten it yet I would keep asking your store.


----------



## myerman82

I need to find a place for my tart burner. I want to display it next to my boney bunches but I also have a place in my office.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> So jealous of all the pictures!! I should be getting my Mansion and 08 couple today and then the other 6 shipments Friday.. .Grrrrrrr. LOL.
> 
> I will have to check out the Michael's thread!!!


I'm thinking about doing a whole scene with my mansion with tombstones and even putting lights on it. lol


----------



## Kitty

Wonderful pictures of children!

2013 BB people have ^ type nose where other years have a black nose.


BB preview coupon


----------



## Halloeve55

Kitty:I like the black noses better.lol.might be a 'save time' switch thing..don't like it as much. Myerman:your collection looks nice. I can't wait to display mine nicely.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Kitty:I like the black noses better.lol.might be a 'save time' switch thing..don't like it as much. Myerman:your collection looks nice. I can't wait to display mine nicely.


Thank you, I have no idea why the pictures came out so small? Can't wait to see your collection.


----------



## myerman82

Found a Frankenstein and bride to replace my chipped one. I have a question for everyone. I brought it home and I noticed that the paint job isn't as good as the chipped one. If it was you which one would you keep, the one that's chipped or a less than perfect paint job? I think I know the answer but wanted to ask before I return one of them.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Depends on where the chip is. If its something I can fix and not be noticable I'd keep that one. The paint jobs are so sloppy this year.


----------



## myerman82

It's right on the top of Frankenstein head by the two orange lines. It's right in the middle. Also there is a chip on his neck. They aren't that bad but up close you can notice them. I may keep the non chip one and if they come back in stock online I may purchase one to replace the bad paint job one.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think i'd trade in the chip. 


Ok, i am SICK of you boneheads!! You have infected me with your disease and I bought the 2010 headless horseman boney from ebay. Sigh. I'm in a headless horseman frenzy this year.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think i'd trade in the chip.
> 
> 
> Ok, i am SICK of you boneheads!! You have infected me with your disease and I bought the 2010 headless horseman boney from ebay. Sigh. I'm in a headless horseman frenzy this year.


I think your right because the chip decreases the value more than a bad paint job.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> It's right on the top of Frankenstein head by the two orange lines. It's right in the middle. Also there is a chip on his neck. They aren't that bad but up close you can notice them. I may keep the non chip one and if they come back in stock online I may purchase one to replace the bad paint job one.


Yah that's a bad spot.. I'd trade it. I talked to yankee today cause I wasnt to happy with the paint on my Frankenstein and she said they were definitely getting more in September.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yah that's a bad spot.. I'd trade it. I talked to yankee today cause I wasnt to happy with the paint on my Frankenstein and she said they were definitely getting more in September.


the YC site shows 'more stock available 9/3/13' on all the sold out pieces. Maybe you can find a better one then, Meyerman.


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> the YC site shows 'more stock available 9/3/13' on all the sold out pieces. Maybe you can find a better one then, Meyerman.


Oooh good find WWW!


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think i'd trade in the chip.
> 
> 
> Ok, i am SICK of you boneheads!! You have infected me with your disease and I bought the 2010 headless horseman boney from ebay. Sigh. I'm in a headless horseman frenzy this year.


ughhh I want him! I have the hots for the headless I guess! Haha


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> ughhh I want him! I have the hots for the headless I guess! Haha


Headless and faceless????


----------



## Halloeve55

Does anybody's frankenstein bride have a black 'patch' on her right upper shoulder? It looks so perfectly circular.lol.the paint jobs were bad thi year,I do have to agree.almost all the farmers were jacked at Williamsburg and I saw some trains that had their lights all messed up!


----------



## myerman82

Every year it's like this but this year it's a bit worse.


----------



## myerman82

You can obviously tell they used a different manufacture in China this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm thinking about doing a whole scene with my mansion with tombstones and even putting lights on it. lol


That sounds spook-tacular!


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think i'd trade in the chip.
> 
> 
> Ok, i am SICK of you boneheads!! You have infected me with your disease and I bought the 2010 headless horseman boney from ebay. Sigh. I'm in a headless horseman frenzy this year.



He is a great one.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> You can obviously tell they used a different manufacture in China this year.


And they seem more expensive...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> And they seem more expensive...


well, sadly, as long as we keep buying inferiorly made and more expensive boney bunch pieces, that's what they will give us.


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, sadly, as long as we keep buying inferiorly made and more expensive boney bunch pieces, that's what they will give us.


We are just helpless to our Boney desires! I wonder if we all email or call customer service and give them feedback about the paint...would they listen at all? Or Boneys just sell out so YC is like "whatever."


----------



## happythenjaded

Electric tart warmer I got from Wal-Mart a few months back.... $15.00 !!! Isn't this just the coolest thing ever?? The details are great....The graveyard is around the entire warmer...a nice spooky tree...ghosts...cats...etc!!


----------



## myerman82

I found out some very interesting news tonight. The store manager at Yankee Candle told me that the tart warmer is not to be sold right now. She said that stores that are selling them are going against policy. She also told me that each store got in 8 (which we already knew) and the other three will be raffled on September 3rd and that's it. I told her that I heard it would be for sale on the 3rd and she said she heard nothing about them being for sale. Now, wasn't this confirmed that they would be for sale at that time? She said she has not heard anything about that. Take this as it is but this came from a store manager that pretty much knows that she is talking about. I wanted to share this here because I know some stores are selling them and a lot of stores are even saying they will be for sale in September like we heard.


----------



## Guest

That is lovely. How come I never find stuff like that in Walmart? I look, too!


----------



## happythenjaded

These are just ceramic white pumpkins I got for $1.00 at the Dollar Tree, paired them on top of 3 silver mercury type candle holders I got from Marshalls last year (prices were $9.99- $12.99 each)









2011 Bath & Body Works haunted mansion.... love this one!! The detail is great on these.









I believe this one was the first haunted mansion BBW did in 2010....My favorite personally...









Dollar Tree bird on my tree... gotta decorate it more then will post a full pic of it.









Dollar Tree raven on top of the other tree 









Today's YC arrival of the B&G and mansion... gave the other B&G to my sister. She got married in March and loves anything B&G right now lol. She might have Boney fever now...... shhh!!!! 









Small BBW haul from today.... some Halloween pocketbacks, some new soaps (love the Halloween one... they had a small preview of Halloween in my store today soo woohoo!!!), and a ceramic pumpkin oil burner....... soooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Guest

WOW! I adore your stuff!

I love that you also can take Dollar Tree stuff and make it look expensive and festive.

I love those BBW Haunted Houses. Nice pics.


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> That is lovely. How come I never find stuff like that in Walmart? I look, too!


I had to order it online and have it shipped to the store. They have a few others online that are cuuuuute! But this one.... in person....is sooooooo great. I am telling you it is just freakin' awesome in person...The graveyard just glows so perfectly... It's a GREAT piece and sooo cheap!!!


----------



## Guest

Hmmm, I am gonna pop over to WM and take a looky loo.


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> WOW! I adore your stuff!
> 
> I love that you also can take Dollar Tree stuff and make it look expensive and festive.
> 
> I love those BBW Haunted Houses. Nice pics.


Thanks!! I like mixing the Dollar Tree stuff with more 'high end' pieces. I am a sucker for the more expensive things but it's great to be able to find things for $1.00 and save a ton.....I am loving the Dollar Trees items... they have a few shelf sitters in stores too for $1.00.... witch, frank, ghost, skeleton, monster, boogie man, and dracula..... so cute!


----------



## happythenjaded

Wal Mart does limited edition holiday warmers but last year I couldnt get any before they sold out. But they are online still. I got the victorian Christmas house too. It's great in person as well.... pictures dont do them justice!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I found out some very interesting news tonight. The store manager at Yankee Candle told me that the tart warmer is not to be sold right now. She said that stores that are selling them are going against policy. She also told me that each store got in 8 (which we already knew) and the other three will be raffled on September 3rd and that's it. I told her that I heard it would be for sale on the 3rd and she said she heard nothing about them being for sale. Now, wasn't this confirmed that they would be for sale at that time? She said she has not heard anything about that. Take this as it is but this came from a store manager that pretty much knows that she is talking about. I wanted to share this here because I know some stores are selling them and a lot of stores are even saying they will be for sale in September like we heard.


 I hope they are available in Sept.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> Wal Mart does limited edition holiday warmers but last year I couldnt get any before they sold out. But they are online still. I got the victorian Christmas house too. It's great in person as well.... pictures dont do them justice!


I am going through them right now...they actually have a ton of them. I found the "Glow Ghosts" warmer...

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> I am going through them right now...they actually have a ton of them. I found the "Glow Ghosts" warmer...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Welcome! The Boo Cauldron is on my list of must haves too


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> Welcome! The Boo Cauldron is on my list of must haves too


I noticed the Glow Ghost warmer can be picked up in store starting August 12th. Wondering if they will have new halloween stuff in store on that day?


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> I noticed the Glow Ghost warmer can be picked up in store starting August 12th. Wondering if they will have new halloween stuff in store on that day?


That just means if you buy it and have it shipped to your store you can go pick it up rather than have it shipped to you. It's free to ship it to the store.


----------



## happythenjaded

You can do a check on there to see if your store has any in stock though. Mine says "In Limited Stores... Not carried in your store" lol


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> That just means if you buy it and have it shipped to your store you can go pick it up rather than have it shipped to you. It's free to ship it to the store.


Ah- good to know.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Small BBW haul from today.... some Halloween pocketbacks, some new soaps (love the Halloween one... they had a small preview of Halloween in my store today soo woohoo!!!), and a ceramic pumpkin oil burner....... soooooooooooo cute!!


I love the BBW haunted house luminaries too! I have the 2010 and 2012 ones, I never got the 2011 one, I don't remember why but I guess I don't need it so much since the 2012 version has both Frank and his bride outside. I'm sooooo excited for this year's, it's supposed to be a haunted barn and the house we just bought used to be a barn (it still has the original barn doors in the dining room) so it's perfect!


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> Ah- good to know.


Yes! Well worth $15.00 seeing as how Scentsy is $30-$40 per warmer.... lol


----------



## happythenjaded

sanura03 said:


> I love the BBW haunted house luminaries too! I have the 2010 and 2012 ones, I never got the 2011 one, I don't remember why but I guess I don't need it so much since the 2012 version has both Frank and his bride outside. I'm sooooo excited for this year's, it's supposed to be a haunted barn and the house we just bought used to be a barn (it still has the original barn doors in the dining room) so it's perfect!


Oh thats awesome!! I am so excited for this years also!! I already let the lady know at my store to hold one for me and when its available i'll rush in with my $10.00 off coupon LOL.


----------



## myerman82

I never got those BBW haunted house luminaries. By the time the BBW by me got anything Halloween it was already late in the season. They used to carry a lot of cool stuff. I do have that Pumpkin snow globe that had back in 2007. I wish they would also bring back the pumpkin spice candles they used to have. That was a awesome scent.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I never got those BBW haunted house luminaries. By the time the BBW by me got anything Halloween it was already late in the season. They used to carry a lot of cool stuff. I do have that Pumpkin snow globe that had back in 2007. I wish they would also bring back the pumpkin spice candles they used to have. That was a awesome scent.


Well they had a Halloween "sneak" today and apparently they will have the Halloween items out "soon" she said. Usually they will tell me the date but she was really hush hush with me today  But she said "soon" with a very sneaky grin so... grr!!! LOL. I have four $10.00 survey coupons and then 2 $10.00 coupons and then a 20% off coupon so I am saving them all for Halloween stuff and taking people with me so I can utilize them LOL.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> I never got those BBW haunted house luminaries. By the time the BBW by me got anything Halloween it was already late in the season. They used to carry a lot of cool stuff. I do have that Pumpkin snow globe that had back in 2007. I wish they would also bring back the pumpkin spice candles they used to have. That was a awesome scent.


If it's the pumpkin snow globe that lights up and swirls bats around then I have it too and it's one of my favorite pieces. And we might actually have had this conversation last year lol, sorry. I always order their Halloween stuff online, their 'boo-tique' should be up within a couple of weeks. Hopefully they wait till I get paid again lol.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Oh thats awesome!! I am so excited for this years also!! I already let the lady know at my store to hold one for me and when its available i'll rush in with my $10.00 off coupon LOL.


This is supposed to be just a mock up of it, and people didn't seem too impressed, but I like it and it should look better in real life:


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes....PLEASE do not open until we get paid again................P L E A S E !! LOL. 

I love it-- I think its so charming! They always impress me. I have the Christmas ones as well... not as fond of them as I am of the Halloween ones of course... But. BBW's has great holiday items...just tend to be very limited in stores and hardly ever restock. But online is a great way to do it.


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> If it's the pumpkin snow globe that lights up and swirls bats around then I have it too and it's one of my favorite pieces. And we might actually have had this conversation last year lol, sorry. I always order their Halloween stuff online, their 'boo-tique' should be up within a couple of weeks. Hopefully they wait till I get paid again lol.


Yes we did have this conversation last year.  The very next year that released the pumpkin snow globe with a patch over it's eye. I didn't get it though.


----------



## happythenjaded

LOL.. love this :

http://www.terrysvillage.com/tall-dark-and-creepy-sign-a2-93_845.fltr?prodCatId=90000+1237


----------



## pinkie1205

I can't wait to see BBW stuff. I also love dollar tree decorations. Need creepy cloth and more snowglobes!!!

Also my SIL used to work for a health company. She got 2 huge skulls and a bat skeleton on a stand. She let me have them!!

When I dig them out I will post a pic! Hopefully when I get paid I will have to go to the $1 tree to get some things. I want to decorate NOW! I love those white pumpkins.


----------



## happythenjaded

pinkie1205 said:


> I can't wait to see BBW stuff. I also love dollar tree decorations. Need creepy cloth and more snowglobes!!!
> 
> Also my SIL used to work for a health company. She got 2 huge skulls and a bat skeleton on a stand. She let me have them!!
> 
> When I dig them out I will post a pic! Hopefully when I get paid I will have to go to the $1 tree to get some things. I want to decorate NOW! I love those white pumpkins.


They had a ton of the water globes at my local store. And a ton of ceramic pumpkins... white, orange, brown, and green ones!  Tons of great stuff... so tempting to get so many things that I dont need LOL....


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Yes we did have this conversation last year.  The very next year that released the pumpkin snow globe with a patch over it's eye. I didn't get it though.


Ah sorry, my memory's not what she used to be lol. Though it does explain the deja vu I got while typing that last message up.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> Yes....PLEASE do not open until we get paid again................P L E A S E !! LOL.
> 
> I love it-- I think its so charming! They always impress me. I have the Christmas ones as well... not as fond of them as I am of the Halloween ones of course... But. BBW's has great holiday items...just tend to be very limited in stores and hardly ever restock. But online is a great way to do it.


As far as the Christmas ones go, we got the big polar bear one and I THINK we got the gingerbread one last year, I hope so because I really liked it but my husband might've talked me out of it... to the Christmas boxes!! lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ha ha ha ha ha....the gouger who had the BOney train listed for $399 has come down to $199 on ebay....lmfao.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> ha ha ha ha ha....the gouger who had the BOney train listed for $399 has come down to $199 on ebay....lmfao.


That person is going to have to come down a little more in price.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> That person is going to have to come down a little more in price.


i really HATE the ebay gougers. Yesterday, I bought a Haunted Mansion candle holder--i hadn't ever seen it before.--the listing said 'sold out'. Come to find out you can order it straight thru Disneystore.com AND it's HALF what the gouger wanted. i was able to cancel the sale on ebay because the gouger had mis-listed the item but it makes me mad.


----------



## myerman82

I hope people realize that more stock is due on the 3rd instead of over paying.
When I went back to Yankee Candle last night I asked if any other people that were their for Boney Bunches won the other raffles. The manager told me that she was really upset about someone who won. She said this lady was complaining about how she deserves to win (she is also a Yankee Candle policy scammer) and was upset when she didn't win the noon raffle. The person who did win was nice enough to give her the tart warmer. The lady then called her whole family to come and enter the other hourly raffles even though someone was nice enough to give her the tart warmer already. Fortunately she or her family did not win the other raffles. When she left she told the manager that she was disappointed and upset that she did not win. (did I mention that someone was nice enough to already give her the tart warmer they won) She then came back and returned more jar candles that she finished burning but "wasn't happy" with them. Yes she scams every time she buys candles and even buys with coupons and returns to other stores for full credit. Then she burns those candles and return them to the store for refund.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> I hope people realize that more stock is due on the 3rd instead of over paying.
> When I went back to Yankee Candle last night I asked if any other people that were their for Boney Bunches won the other raffles. The manager told me that she was really upset about someone who won. She said this lady was complaining about how she deserves to win (she is also a Yankee Candle policy scammer) and was upset when she didn't win the noon raffle. The person who did win was nice enough to give her the tart warmer. The lady then called her whole family to come and enter the other hourly raffles even though someone was nice enough to give her the tart warmer already. Fortunately she or her family did not win the other raffles. When she left she told the manager that she was disappointed and upset that she did not win. (did I mention that someone was nice enough to already give her the tart warmer they won) She then came back and returned more jar candles that she finished burning but "wasn't happy" with them. Yes she scams every time she buys candles and even buys with coupons and returns to other stores for full credit. Then she burns those candles and return them to the store for refund.


WHAT THE H*LL??? You can return a candle after it's burned? Who on earth....oh, yeah. I can't imagine having the gall of this woman. That poor manager is gonna have to put her foot down on that broad. 

After they've been used??? Holy smokes (pun intended).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

let me further add...i would just be downright ashamed to even try to pull a trick like that.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I found out some very interesting news tonight. The store manager at Yankee Candle told me that the tart warmer is not to be sold right now. She said that stores that are selling them are going against policy. She also told me that each store got in 8 (which we already knew) and the other three will be raffled on September 3rd and that's it. I told her that I heard it would be for sale on the 3rd and she said she heard nothing about them being for sale. Now, wasn't this confirmed that they would be for sale at that time? She said she has not heard anything about that. Take this as it is but this came from a store manager that pretty much knows that she is talking about. I wanted to share this here because I know some stores are selling them and a lot of stores are even saying they will be for sale in September like we heard.


Wth!! I hope they sell them for you guys that want them! Ugh


----------



## Halloeve55

Happythenjaded:love your BBW houses! And question about Terry's village..never shopped on there..is their quality good all around and shipping good(no broken items..takes forever?) lol. 

Myerman:I agree..the manager should put her foot down.if I was there I would've told her she DIDNT derserve poop.if you weren't satisfied with a candle after an hour of burning..acceptable..after its gone..that's just being money hungry and a cheap a$$


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> the YC site shows 'more stock available 9/3/13' on all the sold out pieces. Maybe you can find a better one then, Meyerman.


I'm really glad Yankee Candle did this to reduce the scarcity factor, particularly on Ebay. 

I just learned yesterday that I am on "packing and moving" duty for the next four weeks to help a good friend so all plans on re-organizing my collection in preparation for decorating are off. For now, will have to get my Halloween fix by following your posts each day. It's always a treat! 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> Happythenjaded:love your BBW houses! And question about Terry's village..never shopped on there..is their quality good all around and shipping good(no broken items..takes forever?) lol.


Halloeve, I've purchased a few times from Terry's Village. I've liked almost everything I got from there, and check out the web for coupon codes too (not sure if they have anything going right now or not.) They've got good stuff for the most part, but you do have to read the reviews. There are some lemons tossed in now and then, but the reviews usually give you a heads up if there's a problem with an item.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> I'm really glad Yankee Candle did this to reduce the scarcity factor, particularly on Ebay.
> 
> I just learned yesterday that I am on "packing and moving" duty for the next four weeks to help a good friend so all plans on re-organizing my collection in preparation for decorating are off. For now, will have to get my Halloween fix by following your posts each day. It's always a treat!
> 
> Lisa


awww, Lisa...you ARE a good friend. <3 

i am trying to sneak things about...we're going to europe for 2 wks in September--that will really cut into my decorating time. Then a long weekend at Disney in October--during CRUNCH time. So I have to get a head start...and the grandkids came over last night and saw the few halloween things that are out and got super excited. I told dgs he could help me plan a party for Halloween and bless his adorable heart, he made a list of things he wants to do:

1-dancing
2-death metal (prompted by his wisea$$ father)
3-video games
4-do math
5-spell words

I'm thinking this will be quite the shindig. LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> let me further add...i would just be downright ashamed to even try to pull a trick like that.


It takes nerves for someone to keep pulling the same scam over and over again. Some people have no shame at all. The way I see it is this hurts us in the long run. If this behavior continues we would see less and less coupons. Eventually someone has to pay for these peoples "freebies". It's like someone beating the system because they know they can. The fact that she has her family involved tells me that she isn't the only person doing this. It's bad enough that she scams the system but to try and win more tart warmers after someone was nice enough to give her theirs takes a lot of nerve. Then complaining about not winning tells me that she seems like she's entitled. I wonder how many times it take before the company bans her from returning anything.


----------



## Lucy08

Got one of these, the smaller one, at Piere 1 yesterday

http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Mice/2703148,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween

May go back for some glitter pumpkins once I figure out where to put them

http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Pumpkins/2703122,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween

http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Pumpkins/PS44617,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Happythenjaded:love your BBW houses! And question about Terry's village..never shopped on there..is their quality good all around and shipping good(no broken items..takes forever?) lol.


I have been satisfied with my purchases from TV. I do make sure to read the reviews before buying anything. I have never received anything broken at all . They are fairly priced so... I would say they are a step up from ABCDistributing.com (love them too though...shipping is a little high and quality isnt as great as TV).


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Got one of these, the smaller one, at Piere 1 yesterday
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Mice/2703148,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween
> 
> May go back for some glitter pumpkins once I figure out where to put them
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Pumpkins/2703122,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/Glitter-Pumpkins/PS44617,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween



Ohh nice! I am waiting for another pay day before I go into Pier 1... have many items on my hit list..... LOL.


----------



## Lucy08

I also got the black taper led candles for Frank and his bride. They look AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> I also got the black taper led candles for Frank and his bride. They look AMAZING!!!!!!


Ooohh I need to try that!!  I am so excited.... Now just need to wait for another darn pay day.... LOL.


----------



## Halloeve55

Lucy08 said:


> I also got the black taper led candles for Frank and his bride. They look AMAZING!!!!!!


that's what I want ba for my taper boneys


----------



## Boognish

anybody else having a problem with the tapers not standing up straight in the 08 bride and groom? I order 2 and both are wonky


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I hope people realize that more stock is due on the 3rd instead of over paying.
> When I went back to Yankee Candle last night I asked if any other people that were their for Boney Bunches won the other raffles. The manager told me that she was really upset about someone who won. She said this lady was complaining about how she deserves to win (she is also a Yankee Candle policy scammer) and was upset when she didn't win the noon raffle. The person who did win was nice enough to give her the tart warmer. The lady then called her whole family to come and enter the other hourly raffles even though someone was nice enough to give her the tart warmer already. Fortunately she or her family did not win the other raffles. When she left she told the manager that she was disappointed and upset that she did not win. (did I mention that someone was nice enough to already give her the tart warmer they won) She then came back and returned more jar candles that she finished burning but "wasn't happy" with them. Yes she scams every time she buys candles and even buys with coupons and returns to other stores for full credit. Then she burns those candles and return them to the store for refund.


I have bought tons of Yankee Candles, but have never returned one. I smell them really good before I buy them and decide whether or not I want that scent in my home.

I bought Jelly Donut without smelling it and thought I was going to die when I melted it- but then it grew on me and now I love it.

I think returning an expensive candle every now and then is ok, but to constantly return candles that have been burned for days is just scamming.

Customers like that make me so mad and absolutely SUCK ALL THE FUN out of EVERYTHING!

Too bad they couldn't ban her from the store. My friend worked in a shoe store that had a 30 day exchange policy; you could bring a pair of shoes back within a 30 day window and exchange them no questions asked. Every 29 days the same woman brought back the shoes and got a new pair. This happened for 9 months until the district manager took action.

Nice way to ruin a seasonal event, lady. And some nice person gifted her a tart warmer and she still wasn't happy. Yikes. If you cut her open black fluid would drip out, I bet.


----------



## Guest

Boognish said:


> anybody else having a problem with the tapers not standing up straight in the 08 bride and groom? I order 2 and both are wonky


I have had that happen. I burn real candles in my Boneys and drip real wax down in the holder receptacle to make them stand solidly. If you use faux candles and don't want to get them waxy maybe you could use something you can remove at the end of the season- maybe a pulled apart cotton ball or something?


----------



## Boognish

I do have one comment to make about returning burnt candles... as a former employee, we did have a policy that if you bought a candle lit it and decided that it was rancid (after burning it for a VERY small amount of time) you could return it for an even exchange for a new candle (a jar for a jar). However, we did catch on to the repeat returners. We just wanted people to be happy with their purchases.


----------



## Boognish

hollow said:


> I have had that happen. I burn real candles in my Boneys and drip real wax down in the holder receptacle to make them stand solidly. If you use faux candles and don't want to get them waxy maybe you could use something you can remove at the end of the season- maybe a pulled apart cotton ball or something?


thanks ill try that. I bought the flameless candles from pier one that everyone is raving about and both my 08 bride and groom and my frank are wonky


----------



## Bethany

hollow said:


> I have had that happen. I burn real candles in my Boneys and drip real wax down in the holder receptacle to make them stand solidly. If you use faux candles and don't want to get them waxy maybe you could use something you can remove at the end of the season- maybe a pulled apart cotton ball or something?


you can get the tacky putty at big lots in yellow or white to hold your candles in place. 
I use it on my real candles because sometimes the candles don't stay up in the holders. Have used them on the "window" candles that I put in my wall sconce, didn't want to burn real candles up on the wall.


----------



## Boognish

Does it lose it's sticky? Bc the on/off switch is on the bottom. That's my only concern.


----------



## Halloeve55

Boognish said:


> anybody else having a problem with the tapers not standing up straight in the 08 bride and groom? I order 2 and both are wonky


mine are too


----------



## Guest

Bethany said:


> you can get the tacky putty at big lots in yellow or white to hold your candles in place.
> I use it on my real candles because sometimes the candles don't stay up in the holders. Have used them on the "window" candles that I put in my wall sconce, didn't want to burn real candles up on the wall.


That is a great idea. Nothing is worse that askew taper candles! Hello people, we are professionals here, we don't want floppy looking tapers!


----------



## Boognish

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I called customer service... she really didnt have much to say other than use tape. Even though this IS a taper holder and it isn't doing a very good job HOLDING my tapers!! Come on YC!! I don't want my house to burn down due to faulty boneys.


----------



## Halloeve55

Nevermind..I read too fast..I thought you asked if the 08 couple wobble..mine do! Even on a flat surface


----------



## Boognish

hollow said:


> i have had that happen. I burn real candles in my boneys and drip real wax down in the holder receptacle to make them stand solidly. If you use faux candles and don't want to get them waxy maybe you could use something you can remove at the end of the season- maybe a pulled apart cotton ball or something?


ahhh hallow!! Thank you!! The cotton ball worked!!!! You rock!!!


----------



## Bethany

The tacky putty stuff DOES NOT loose it's stickiness. I've had my knick knacks up on the ledges of my slide outs in the 5th wheel camper for years. Heck the one slide out has 6 cats & a pink flamingo on it and my bengal cat runs right over them - still standing firm!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow said:


> . Yikes. If you cut her open black fluid would drip out, I bet.


Let's take her to the luh-bore-uh-toree, shall weee? Bwahahahahahahaha...


----------



## happythenjaded

Stopped by Big Lots and Michael's on my lunch break today.... Was not impressed.

I feel like Big Lots had cheap stuff that was overpriced for the quality. I don't mind Big Lots at all, but I was not about to pay the price for the terrible quality on their Halloween items. A few things were nice but nothing I needed..... all in all = blah. 

Michael's had some good stuff but I noticed that they had at least 5 items there that is for sale on Terry's Village website lol. I found that odd...... I will wait for them to have a sale and might pick up some things... I had a 40% off coupon for a regular priced item but nothing really stood out to me.... They had some Halloween ornaments but NO TREE..... WTH? LOL. 

I will stop by Pier1 and do some damage next week... MWAHAHA.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Stopped by Big Lots and Michael's on my lunch break today.... Was not impressed.
> 
> I feel like Big Lots had cheap stuff that was overpriced for the quality. I don't mind Big Lots at all, but I was not about to pay the price for the terrible quality on their Halloween items. A few things were nice but nothing I needed..... all in all = blah.
> 
> .


i liked the mercury glass light strings that use batteries so i got 4 of them and 1 poison jar but that's it.


----------



## Bethany

Mercury glass light strings??? I don't remember seeing those. Guess I better look closer tomorrow.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bethany said:


> Mercury glass light strings??? I don't remember seeing those. Guess I better look closer tomorrow.


yes, strings of 10 mercury glass globes for $12 that use AA batteries (or AAA, i don't remember which).


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Stopped by Big Lots and Michael's on my lunch break today.... Was not impressed.
> 
> I feel like Big Lots had cheap stuff that was overpriced for the quality. I don't mind Big Lots at all, but I was not about to pay the price for the terrible quality on their Halloween items. A few things were nice but nothing I needed..... all in all = blah.
> 
> Michael's had some good stuff but I noticed that they had at least 5 items there that is for sale on Terry's Village website lol. I found that odd...... I will wait for them to have a sale and might pick up some things... I had a 40% off coupon for a regular priced item but nothing really stood out to me.... They had some Halloween ornaments but NO TREE..... WTH? LOL.
> 
> I will stop by Pier1 and do some damage next week... MWAHAHA.


this is no good! No tree!!!! Ughhhh


----------



## MissKitty

I bought my black "Christmas" tree from Wal-Mart. I just wished it was a little bigger, but overall I love it! I think I paid $45 for it.


----------



## myerman82

Does anyone know if Yankee Candle sends out tracking numbers for replaced items? I called to get the bride and groom replaced four days ago and still no tracking number and the order number is not found on the website. I did get a confirmation on the order though. I just hope they are able to replace it before they sell out.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> this is no good! No tree!!!! Ughhhh


Yes...I was shocked but I guess they are still putting items out... A lot of Summer stuff was 70% off so I guess they are trying to make room?


----------



## Spookywolf

Question for anyone that ordered the Beach hearse online. I got mine today and instead of the 2 pieces of styrofoam in the box that they usually come packed in, mine came with only the bottom piece of styrofoam and then a thick wad of bubblewrap on top. It almost looked like a return, except I know these were new releases. Did anyone else get theirs like this?


----------



## Countess Dracula

My online order arrived today. Everything was in excellent shape except Frank and his bride. The black felt on Frank sprinkled everywhere including on his bride. It looks like it may not come off without further damaging them. Anyone else experience this? I noticed on BBL's facebook page a few people mentioned their online order of the 2008 bride and groom also had this issue when it arrived this week. I am definitely going to reach out to YC customer service about this. This is the first time in years of ordering online from YC I have ever experienced an issue but I am definitely disappointed


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, the flocking is definitely flaking. My frank's bride has 2 black blobs on her arm...paint and flocking. And I saw some waaaay worse at the YC stores. The tart warmer has the same flakey flocking issue.


----------



## myerman82

My Bride and Groom replacement finally shipped. I don't understand why sometimes Yankee Candle is on top of it with shipping and sometimes they wait a few days to ship. Anyway, it's due to arrive tomorrow according to the tracking number.


----------



## Halloeve55

Countess Dracula said:


> My online order arrived today. Everything was in excellent shape except Frank and his bride. The black felt on Frank sprinkled everywhere including on his bride. It looks like it may not come off without further damaging them. Anyone else experience this? I noticed on BBL's facebook page a few people mentioned their online order of the 2008 bride and groom also had this issue when it arrived this week. I am definitely going to reach out to YC customer service about this. This is the first time in years of ordering online from YC I have ever experienced an issue but I am definitely disappointed


my 08 bride and groom had a dust of the black velvet stuff alllll over them.it came off but it got all over my carpet.my frank bride does have a circle patch on her right shoulder that won't come off though


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> Question for anyone that ordered the Beach hearse online. I got mine today and instead of the 2 pieces of styrofoam in the box that they usually come packed in, mine came with only the bottom piece of styrofoam and then a thick wad of bubblewrap on top. It almost looked like a return, except I know these were new releases. Did anyone else get theirs like this?


my haunted house was wrapped in lots of bubble wrap and has a ridicoulous amount of tape ALL around it.i had to take a pair of scissors to it.


----------



## Spookywolf

My 08 bride and groom also came in bag of flock dust. I really don't like the flocking YC puts on the Boneys. I know it's supposed to look like velvet or that they're wearing clothes, but it ends up flaking and getting everywhere, and they always manage to get it on parts that weren't meant to have it. Personally, I think they would look better without it. Maybe we should suggest that to corporate. They're probably paying extra for a step none of us care for anyway.


----------



## Bethany

I don't think my candle holder has flocking on it. Now i'll have to check it when we move into a house. 
I really, really like the kitty that hangs on the side of the jar. Will have to see where there is a YC store around me.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> My 08 bride and groom also came in bag of flock dust. I really don't like the flocking YC puts on the Boneys. I know it's supposed to look like velvet or that they're wearing clothes, but it ends up flaking and getting everywhere, and they always manage to get it on parts that weren't meant to have it. Personally, I think they would look better without it. Maybe we should suggest that to corporate. They're probably paying extra for a step none of us care for anyway.


yeah mine had the 'black' bag too! And we should email them with that suggestion..it's a mess


----------



## witchyone

I just looked at my bride and groom again - the flocking is all over my bride, especially on the back. I don't know why I didn't realize how bad it was sooner. 

Someone on the YC Facebook page posted that you can remove it with a wet Q-Tip - has anyone else tried that?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

witchyone said:


> I just looked at my bride and groom again - the flocking is all over my bride, especially on the back. I don't know why I didn't realize how bad it was sooner.
> 
> Someone on the YC Facebook page posted that you can remove it with a wet Q-Tip - has anyone else tried that?


I had fo remove it from franks hands and her dress. A damp q-tip does work.


----------



## happythenjaded

Countess Dracula said:


> My online order arrived today. Everything was in excellent shape except Frank and his bride. The black felt on Frank sprinkled everywhere including on his bride. It looks like it may not come off without further damaging them. Anyone else experience this? I noticed on BBL's facebook page a few people mentioned their online order of the 2008 bride and groom also had this issue when it arrived this week. I am definitely going to reach out to YC customer service about this. This is the first time in years of ordering online from YC I have ever experienced an issue but I am definitely disappointed


My 08 B&G had the same issue (ordered 2 and both had that issue) but I used some canned air and it worked perfectly. No damage to either bride. Sorry to hear ... hopefully they can replace even though the Frank couple is sold out online :/


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> my haunted house was wrapped in lots of bubble wrap and has a ridicoulous amount of tape ALL around it.i had to take a pair of scissors to it.


Really?? Mine was wrapped in 1 layer of bubble wrap with no tape... LOL. Bundles of foam though... haha.


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone else hate the SMELL when you first take them out? TERRRRRIBLE!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Halloeve55 said:


> my haunted house was wrapped in lots of bubble wrap and has a ridicoulous amount of tape ALL around it.i had to take a pair of scissors to it.


Wow no bubble wrap on mine. Just a plastic bag and Styrofoam.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow no bubble wrap on mine. Just a plastic bag and Styrofoam.


Wow. Why are they packaged so differently?


----------



## GhoulyMcGee

I agree about the flocking - I ordered two bride and grooms to be on the safe side, and both of them are absolutely covered in flocking material! I'm really glad I ordered two, because the paint job on one is atrocious - the bride's face and chest looks sunburned! Back it goes!


----------



## Lucy08

A


Boognish said:


> anybody else having a problem with the tapers not standing up straight in the 08 bride and groom? I order 2 and both are wonky


Sorta! I think,it's because you have to unscrew the bottom to get them to light up. When they are lit they stand straight. Plus they are a smidge smaller than the opening on the tops of Frank (that's where I have mine). Does that make sense?


----------



## Guest

GhoulyMcGee said:


> I agree about the flocking - I ordered two bride and grooms to be on the safe side, and both of them are absolutely covered in flocking material! I'm really glad I ordered two, because the paint job on one is atrocious - the bride's face and chest looks sunburned! Back it goes!


Their quality control stinks. Grandma Lise- our expert- says they are packed and shipped directly from China and YC doesn't even look at them. I should be getting my orders soon and hope they are decent.


----------



## witchyone

YC offered to replace my bride & groom, so I took them up on it. Here's hoping the new one will be flocked a little better!

My other orders are being delivered today! I'm hoping they'll be OK.


----------



## Boognish

Lucy08 said:


> A
> 
> Sorta! I think,it's because you have to unscrew the bottom to get them to light up. When they are lit they stand straight. Plus they are a smidge smaller than the opening on the tops of Frank (that's where I have mine). Does that make sense?


Yeah. So do you have this problem with yours? I found some real tapers that actually fit perfectly in both frank and the 08 bride and groom. Now my question is, is everyone having this problem with the pier one flameless tapers?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i received the cat w/JOL, Bonesy, the hearse and bone dry today as well as a cat Crackle jar shade.

I think the hearse and the bone dry are going back and the jar shade has a huge crack running across the bottom.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> i received the cat w/JOL, Bonesy, the hearse and bone dry today as well as a cat Crackle jar shade.
> 
> I think the hearse and the bone dry are going back and the jar shade has a huge crack running across the bottom.


Why are they going back??


----------



## milosalem00

Hello Boney friends

A quick question. On the Mr Bones 2008 Trio 3 Headed Lantern is the FLOCKED BODY or the glazed body harder to find ? Is there a difference in rareness or value ?


----------



## happythenjaded

So I have 6 packages that were supposed to be delivered tomorrow but they said at 9:56 AM this morning OUT FOR DELIVERY and then at 10:06 they said IN TRANSIT? Now they say IN TRANSIT and below says OUT FOR DELIVERY.... LOL. Is that normal?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Why are they going back??


well, dh is pondering the hearse over--he likes it, but neither of us likes Bone Dry. We think he's just too big. I sorta feel the same about the tart warmer...I'm considering (don't fall over, happy) sending him somewhere else as well.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, dh is pondering the hearse over--he likes it, but neither of us likes Bone Dry. We think he's just too big. I sorta feel the same about the tart warmer...I'm considering (don't fall over, happy) sending him somewhere else as well.


GASP!! SENDING HIM SOMEWHERE ELSE? WHERE? TO ME? LOL!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow I ordered 4 bride & grooms and every one went back yesterday. It looked like a blind person flocked them. I was disgusted.



hollow said:


> Their quality control stinks. Grandma Lise- our expert- says they are packed and shipped directly from China and YC doesn't even look at them. I should be getting my orders soon and hope they are decent.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I bought bone dry and gave it to a girlfriend. i thought his flocking sucked but i did like how big he is. my friend seemed to like him too. i rec'd my hearse and i do like it. it is not flocked and the writing seems correct. 





wickedwillingwench said:


> well, dh is pondering the hearse over--he likes it, but neither of us likes Bone Dry. We think he's just too big. I sorta feel the same about the tart warmer...I'm considering (don't fall over, happy) sending him somewhere else as well.


----------



## ninababy100109

What the flock is goin on with all this flocking?!!!!


----------



## Guest

ninababy100109 said:


> What the flock is goin on with all this flocking?!!!!


Hmmm, now I have another word to substitute for "fudge."


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy100109 said:


> What the flock is goin on with all this flocking?!!!!


it's all flocked up.


----------



## Lucy08

Boognish said:


> Yeah. So do you have this problem with yours? I found some real tapers that actually fit perfectly in both frank and the 08 bride and groom. Now my question is, is everyone having this problem with the pier one flameless tapers?


The candles are definately smaller around than the little silver thing in Franks head. Almost need a thicker candle! But I love the way the LED black candles look, so I'll try some cotton like someone else suggested. They do stand up straight when the candles are on since the bottom is screwed in tight.


----------



## witchyone

Frank and the train are back in stock! The note about being back in stock 9/3 is still there, but it looks like you can check out.


----------



## happythenjaded

Now if we can get Bone Dry & the Motorcycle back in stock grrrrr !


----------



## happythenjaded

My packages have arrived........ MWAHA! Will post pictures later  Hopefully nothing is damaged....... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowl.


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> My packages have arrived........ MWAHA! Will post pictures later  Hopefully nothing is damaged....... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowl.


Mine said out for delivery today, but I got my mail - no packages!


----------



## Boognish

I bought the skeleton bride and groom tapers from pier one today to go in some regular taper holders from YC... But they are the same way! Too small. I guess pier one just makes really small tapers. Boo!! However, they are so "flocking" cute!!!!!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Hollow I ordered 4 bride & grooms and every one went back yesterday. It looked like a blind person flocked them. I was disgusted.


Oh wednesday- that is awful! I think Yankee need so institute some quality control big time!


----------



## Guest

witchyone said:


> Mine said out for delivery today, but I got my mail - no packages!


That is awful! The same thing happened to me. But then the USPS came back about 5 minutes later and left the boxes on the porch! Hope they bring yours to you!


----------



## Countess Dracula

happythenjaded said:


> My 08 B&G had the same issue (ordered 2 and both had that issue) but I used some canned air and it worked perfectly. No damage to either bride. Sorry to hear ... hopefully they can replace even though the Frank couple is sold out online :/


Great minds think alike LOL ... my hubby mentioned canned air too. It did work pretty well but there was a lot on the bride's arm. I used the wet q-tip which did work decently. It looks alright so I will probably hold onto it for a week or so and then decide if I want to return it. My store said they expected to get more in around Sept 3 so I would return it then if it still bothers me


----------



## Guest

I got mines, and they look "pretty good." Not perfect, but I can't find any chips cracks or really REALLY hideous issues.

The flocking is what it is, I guess. 

I know the Prom King and Queen aren't super popular- but I love the "Highway to Hell" tombstone!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hollow, if we all liked the same thing, there wouldn't be enough rocky road ice cream to go round!


----------



## myerman82

China gets lazy when something goes into mass production. It's not just with the Boney Bunches either. At my company we get prototypes that we have to choose from. Usually the prototypes are nice or we ask them to change something. Once we approve it we ask for counter samples which is usually a dozen or so. This is where we can check for quality, durability, make sure each piece looks the same. Once we approve it it then goes into mass production. This is where China is getting lazy. Even though the counter samples came in great there are times the product comes in and it's breaking out of the bag or different color. Sometimes it's just a rush job and not enough glue is used. We do check everything because we have a team for that. I doubt Yankee Candle has a team checking every boney bunch that comes in. These are seasonal and I don't think they care as much. That's why it's easier for them to send out a replacement or refund your money. Also, people in China don't want to work for their minimum wage anymore so they don't really care as much. It's getting harder for them to find people that will do the work for that pay. Trust me, it has to do with the company they are using and the quality that comes in once it hits mass production. There are still some companies that do good work but they are really expensive as the price in China did go up. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Yankee Candle did use a different company this year. It would explain the scale difference and the face difference.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Is anyone here interested in buying Time's Up from the 2011 line? Last year I wasn't sure how i felt when I had him on display, but this year I feel like I've made my decision. If I don't love love love a piece, there's no point in keeping it. No room! If interested I can always throw it on eBay at a time we prearrange as a Buy it Now item, to make life easier. It retailed for $16.99, so I'd say Buy It Now for $25 to cover shipping. Send me a msg if interested.


----------



## Halloeve55

Happythenjaded&boneybunchlove..it was more tape than bubble wrap! And it came in a big box..it was hard to get the tape off.even with scissors and I had no foam.just paper shoved between the wrap and box itself


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay I finally got them all opened and inspected and the only thing I found wrong was with the prom couple (one of my favorites of course...)... One of the points of his crown is missing (chipped off and not in the box/packaging) so blah.... Nothing wrong with the others. I will just keep the prom couple with the broken crown point because its not a big deal to me. It's one of the points towards the back so.

Some first impressions:

* Train- Very impressed with the size and it lights up wonderfully. Great piece !!! 
*Bone White- This initially was my favorite piece as I am a huge fan of Grimm and dark fairytales etc. Must say I was more impressed in person!! 
*Hearse- I was hesitant to buy this piece at first, but so glad I did... it's very charming. 
*Prom Couple- Love this piece despite te chipped crown... not sure why its not as popular as the others...love it!
*Franken Couple- Great piece, love anything Frankenstein! 
*Cat/Pumpkin- wow.. .the pumpkin is huge..cute piece. Eh.
*Bonsey/dog house- so cute love this one!!
*Headless farmer- Just okay..... lol

Loooove the black cat items!!!!! The tealight holders (orange ones? flicker?) are aaaaaamazing... love these!! 

All in all I would say my favorite pieces in person are Bone White, the train, and the prom couple. 

I will post pictures probably tomorrow after work.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Happythenjaded&boneybunchlove..it was more tape than bubble wrap! And it came in a big box..it was hard to get the tape off.even with scissors and I had no foam.just paper shoved between the wrap and box itself


Most of the foam in my items had big chunks missing....... very strange..... the foam looked like they were beaten up by the Boneys on their way to their new home or something


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> Hollow I ordered 4 bride & grooms and every one went back yesterday. It looked like a blind person flocked them. I was disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> hollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their quality control stinks. Grandma Lise- our expert- says they are packed and shipped directly from China and YC doesn't even look at them. I should be getting my orders soon and hope they are decent.
Click to expand...

that sucks..I know you were excite to snag those! And to help others who didn't get them.. da.n flocking!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happythenjaded&boneybunchlove..it was more tape than bubble wrap! And it came in a big box..it was hard to get the tape off.even with scissors and I had no foam.just paper shoved between the wrap and box itself
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the foam in my items had big chunks missing....... very strange..... the foam looked like they were beaten up by the Boneys on their way to their new home or something
Click to expand...

Maybe! Loved how the box that I got that said fragile with the face up arrow and it was faced down!! Geez


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> it's all flocked up.


this is too funny!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Maybe! Loved how the box that I got that said fragile with the face up arrow and it was faced down!! Geez


LOL !! One of my boxes were upside down as well.


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone see the Sept. Scentsy warmer "Creepy Crawly" ? 










I am so glad they are bringing back "He's Alive" (Frankenstein) and "Fright Night" (Bat/moon/tree scene) this year!!! Missed out on them previously. A little off the BB topic but thought I'd share


----------



## Bethany

Oh I like the Creepy Crawly warmer. 
Note to self: Find a YC Place!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Bethany said:


> Oh I like the Creepy Crawly warmer.
> Note to self: Find a YC Place!!


I do like it also... But I was bitten by a spider and it was a terrible experience (I didnt turn into spider-man so that sucks) so I am turned off by spiders mostly LOL.


----------



## Halloeve55

ooo i want the fright night one! but they are pricey..i think!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> ooo i want the fright night one! but they are pricey..i think!


They really are....But they go for more than double on eBay (I've seen them as low as $60.00 and as high as $100.00) so this year I will get both so I'd rather spend $30-$35 and just be happy with them  LOL. Love the pumpkin as well !


----------



## Bethany

happythenjaded said:


> I do like it also... But I was bitten by a spider and it was a terrible experience (I didnt turn into spider-man so that sucks) so I am turned off by spiders mostly LOL.


not a fan of spiders myself, have reaction if I get bit. Do have a reflective Black Widow on my car bumper though.


----------



## Spookywolf

hollow said:


> I got mines, and they look "pretty good." Not perfect, but I can't find any chips cracks or really REALLY hideous issues.
> 
> The flocking is what it is, I guess.


My Frankenstein has some orange highlights in his hair, and orange on the scar on the left side of his forehead. But I think I'm going to keep him. Adds to his character. The orange for the brides hair actually worked out really well, it's muted just enough to make it look like she got a really expensive highlight job!


----------



## pinkie1205

I got my white $1 tree pumpkin!!

Also I buy Coach bags (for personal use). Anyway if you are caught buying a lot at once and paying with a credit card, they cut you off. When you purchase, they take all your info and how you pay. Even if you pay cash, they will see you bought so many if one item and send you a letter that says you can't shop Coach any more. It's a way for them to stop eBay resellers. 
I just hate resellers of anything in general. 

Anyway, I returned a witches brew candle once. It smelled "off" so I got a new one.


----------



## pinkie1205

Also, why all the flocking? I wish they would just paint them black.


----------



## happythenjaded

Franken couple is already low stock......

I couldnt resist and put one of my kitty clingers on a large candle holder that I have.....he keeps looking at me..... i love him. LOL. I am glad I got more than 1 because they are so freakin' awesome....kitty clingers for everyone!!! Okay maybe not but.... 

I think this weekend I am going to snoop around and see what other Halloween goodies I can find. I will take pictures and share..... I want a headless horseman water globe........ MUST HAVE!! and also search for my halloween tree/ornaments.... yes!! 

Night all! Oh-- I will post my YC stuff tomorrow hopefully !


----------



## happythenjaded

pinkie1205 said:


> Also, why all the flocking? I wish they would just paint them black.


My thoughts exactly........ lol


----------



## MissKitty

Love the Frankenstein scentsy burner. I must have that! I'm so excited to set up my Frankenstein I got half off at Spirit last year. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

FYI, the Boney Bunch train is available. There are 38 left as of this post. I really want it but it is HUGE! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jezebelle

Still waiting for my 2 YC shipments, one is marked shipped but not here yet.


----------



## Halloeve55

Spookywolf said:


> hollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mines, and they look "pretty good." Not perfect, but I can't find any chips cracks or really REALLY hideous issues.
> 
> The flocking is what it is, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> My Frankenstein has some orange highlights in his hair, and orange on the scar on the left side of his forehead. But I think I'm going to keep him. Adds to his character. The orange for the brides hair actually worked out really well, it's muted just enough to make it look like she got a really expensive highlight job!
Click to expand...

I thought they are supposed too? Mine have them too..?


----------



## Halloeve55

pinkie1205 said:


> I got my white $1 tree pumpkin!!


 I got the orange ones last years.they match the boneys well


----------



## myerman82

The problem with my Frankenstein is his black shirt. It looks like on one side they forgot to paint it black and it looks white with blue mess all over it. This was the best one I could find so I'm keeping it unless I find a better one in September.


----------



## Halloeve55

Haddonfield1963 said:


> FYI, the Boney Bunch train is available. There are 38 left as of this post. I really want it but it is HUGE! Decisions, decisions...


get it! It's too awesome!!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> get it! It's too awesome!!


It is a awesome piece. I'm going to let my sister know it's back online. They told me they were online going to get maybe one Boney Bunch this year. Now they are searching every Yankee Candle to collect the entire 2013 collection. Although they said they don't really do the bigger pieces I know they will be interested in the train.


----------



## Halloeve55

i think that train will win them over!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i think that train will win them over!


If not there is always the headless farmer.


----------



## witchyone

Ugh, just learned an eBay lesson - pay attention to the listing when buying! I bought a 2011 piece and it arrived broken. Luckily, it was a clean break and should be easy to fix, but not the point. I asked for a refund, but apparently, the seller doesn't do refunds and then she chewed me out for not requesting insurance on it. I honestly don't feel like it was packaged well and it didn't even say "fragile" anywhere on the box. So annoying. This is why I'm going to get every piece I think I'll like from now on when they're released and just return them to YC if I change my mind.


----------



## happythenjaded

MissKitty said:


> Love the Frankenstein scentsy burner. I must have that! I'm so excited to set up my Frankenstein I got half off at Spirit last year. Thank you so much for sharing.


Welcome! They are available for order Sept. 1st I believe  I am excited! Glad you are too!


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> Ugh, just learned an eBay lesson - pay attention to the listing when buying! I bought a 2011 piece and it arrived broken. Luckily, it was a clean break and should be easy to fix, but not the point. I asked for a refund, but apparently, the seller doesn't do refunds and then she chewed me out for not requesting insurance on it. I honestly don't feel like it was packaged well and it didn't even say "fragile" anywhere on the box. So annoying. This is why I'm going to get every piece I think I'll like from now on when they're released and just return them to YC if I change my mind.


There is no such thing as "no returns" on ebay. The buyer is allowed to specify no returns on their listings but guess what, Ebay buyer protection has you covered. Every seller knows that buyers have 45 days to return and buyer protection cancels out any return policy. You tried to give the seller a chance to make it right and now you open a case with ebay. They will refund you or have the seller refund you upon return of the item. Open the case and state the facts. Take pictures of the item too. Also, that buyer should not have used the insurance trick on you. Insurance is in place for the seller, not the buyer. That is an old trick that sellers used to pull in the old ebay days. If something breaks during shipping they refund you and they open an insurance claim with the shipper. It is the sellers responsibility to make sure your item arrives as described and that didn't happen. You gave the seller a chance to make it right and they did not. Any good seller would have refunded or told you to return for refund. It is all part of doing business on ebay. Once you open your case and get your refund please leave appropriate feedback so future buyers are aware. Don't worry, ebay will make them refund because it's part of the sellers agreement.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 163024
> 
> 
> Anyone see the Sept. Scentsy
> I am so glad they are bringing back "He's Alive" (Frankenstein) and "Fright Night" (Bat/moon/tree scene) this year!!! Missed out on them previously. A little off the BB topic but thought I'd share


These are awesome! Where can I find them?


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> These are awesome! Where can I find them?


You can go to www.scentsy.com and find a consultant in your area. There are many popular YouTuber's/Blogger's that sell and have their links in their descriptions also.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> There is no such thing as "no returns" on ebay. The buyer is allowed to specify no returns on their listings but guess what, Ebay buyer protection has you covered. Every seller knows that buyers have 45 days to return and buyer protection cancels out any return policy. You tried to give the seller a chance to make it right and now you open a case with ebay. They will refund you or have the seller refund you upon return of the item. Open the case and state the facts. Take pictures of the item too. Also, that buyer should not have used the insurance trick on you. Insurance is in place for the seller, not the buyer. That is an old trick that sellers used to pull in the old ebay days. If something breaks during shipping they refund you and they open an insurance claim with the shipper. It is the sellers responsibility to make sure your item arrives as described and that didn't happen. You gave the seller a chance to make it right and they did not. Any good seller would have refunded or told you to return for refund. It is all part of doing business on ebay. Once you open your case and get your refund please leave appropriate feedback so future buyers are aware. Don't worry, ebay will make them refund because it's part of the sellers agreement.


Thank you for the information! I think I'm going to open a claim.


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> Thank you for the information! I think I'm going to open a claim.


Yes you should, let ebay handle it now. No way should you be stuck with a broken item. It's the sellers responsibility to get it to you in the condition described. That seller handled it wrong when she chewed you out. Let us know what happens and just out of curiosity, what piece was it?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> You can go to www.scentsy.com and find a consultant in your area. There are many popular YouTuber's/Blogger's that sell and have their links in their descriptions also.


Thanks! I love the spider one.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Yes you should, let ebay handle it now. No way should you be stuck with a broken item. It's the sellers responsibility to get it to you in the condition described. That seller handled it wrong when she chewed you out. Let us know what happens and just out of curiosity, what piece was it?


It's Dead in the Water. The guy's head broke off:


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Thanks! I love the spider one.


Welcome! Also, just an FYI... since it is the warmer of the month (Sept) it is 10% off for that month only. So it is like $31.00 ish? All of the holiday items are for sale from Sept 1st- Feb.. So you have time to get it but only Sept. to get it 10% off... then after Feb you can find it on eBay for approx. _*ONE MILLION DOLLARS*_.... ....... LOL jk


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> It's Dead in the Water. The guy's head broke off:
> 
> View attachment 163122


Talk about headless!!!


----------



## myerman82

This really is the year of the headless boneys.
I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> It's Dead in the Water. The guy's head broke off:
> 
> View attachment 163122


oh, that would just make me sick.


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Talk about headless!!!


Seriously! At least the flocking is good? Ha ha!


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> This really is the year of the headless boneys.
> I'm sorry that happened to you.


Thank you! I really appreciate your feedback, too, because I'm newish to eBay and I just wanted to confirm that I wasn't being ridiculous in asking for a refund in the first place.


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> Seriously! At least the flocking is good? Ha ha!


I've been buying on eBay for many years and I had an issue this year with an item being delivered and it was not the item I purchased. The seller wouldnt respond to me and so I opened a case with eBay and they put the money back in my account. The seller never sent me the correct item though. eBay has your back & protects you greatly !


----------



## Hilda

happythenjaded said:


> ... then after Feb you can find it on eBay for approx. _*ONE MILLION DOLLARS*_.... ....... LOL jk


Great! Now I have this image in my head.... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Hilda said:


> Great! Now I have this image in my head.... LOLOLOLOL
> 
> View attachment 163124


HAHA. YES! Love it!!! I was wondering if anyone would get it


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, today my farmer came in...yeah, he's painted pretty crappy...and my Bone White which i actually like. DH wishes they had painted the dwarves' faces individually (I agree) to reflect different expressions.

Now here's the WWYD: I ordered 3 of the mercury glass tealight holders-which are absolutely beautiful, I must say...http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-collection/1262060. I actually received 5 of them! I really wanna keep them. The tealight hole in the back is actually big enough that I could do some sort of small diorama in it--I think that would be awesome. So...what would you do? I guess the right answer is call Yankee Candle and ask them to charge me for them....damn. I wish I had no conscience.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, today my farmer came in...yeah, he's painted pretty crappy...and my Bone White which i actually like. DH wishes they had painted the dwarves' faces individually (I agree) to reflect different expressions.
> 
> Now here's the WWYD: I ordered 3 of the mercury glass tealight holders-which are absolutely beautiful, I must say...http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-collection/1262060. I actually received 5 of them! I really wanna keep them. The tealight hole in the back is actually big enough that I could do some sort of small diorama in it--I think that would be awesome. So...what would you do? I guess the right answer is call Yankee Candle and ask them to charge me for them....damn. I wish I had no conscience.


I say keep them and think of it as their karma for sending some crappy boneys now and then  but the guilt might eat at you.....lololol


----------



## Boognish

I ordered the smaller one and I love it! I'm gonna have to get the big one!


----------



## myerman82

First, make sure you were not charged for 5 of them. I guess it's your call on what to do. If it is going to make you feel better then go ahead and let them know. They might just say to go ahead and keep them and don't worry about it. There are people who think it's Yankee Candles mistake and they scored a jackpot. Other people will say that if you are honest it's good karma. I know a lot of people who would just keep quiet about it. If you feel like doing the right thing I would call them and tell them that I ordered 3 and they sent me 5 instead. I love them enough that I will keep all five but I wanted to let you know. If they ask you to pay then at least you know you paid for them. If they tell you it's fine to just go ahead and keep them, then you have a clear conscience.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> First, make sure you were not charged for 5 of them. I guess it's your call on what to do. If it is going to make you feel better then go ahead and let them know. They might just say to go ahead and keep them and don't worry about it. There are people who think it's Yankee Candles mistake and they scored a jackpot. Other people will say that if you are honest it's good karma. I know a lot of people who would just keep quiet about it. If you feel like doing the right thing I would call them and tell them that I ordered 3 and they sent me 5 instead. I love them enough that I will keep all five but I wanted to let you know. If they ask you to pay then at least you know you paid for them. If they tell you it's fine to just go ahead and keep them, then you have a clear conscience.


Very well said Myerman!


----------



## myerman82

I am very disappointed. I received my replacement 08 bride and groom today. First, it was boxed inside a bigger box with no bubble or paper to secure it. Basically it was sliding all the way down from the warehouse. Then I opened it and yes I was also visited from the headless boney. The grooms head had broken off. I am beyond mad with Yankee Candle. They said to send a picture and they will decide on what to do. Really??? Now I'm out the 08 bride and groom and I have to wait another week to receive it. To me this is very unacceptable.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I am very disappointed. I received my replacement 08 bride and groom today. First, it was boxed inside a bigger box with no bubble or paper to secure it. Basically it was sliding all the way down from the warehouse. Then I opened it and yes I was also visited from the headless boney. The grooms head had broken off. I am beyond mad with Yankee Candle. They said to send a picture and they will decide on what to do. Really??? Now I'm out the 08 bride and groom and I have to wait another week to receive it. To me this is very unacceptable.


GASP. When will it stop??? Maybe they need to send you 5 of them


----------



## myerman82

All I want is one that is in acceptable condition. I am very mad right now.


----------



## Boognish

Totally unacceptable!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> All I want is one that is in acceptable condition. I am very mad right now.


I hope they own up and take care of you. You are a very loyal customer for them, they need to make it right and package their items properly. I would be completely upset as well.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> I am very disappointed. I received my replacement 08 bride and groom today. First, it was boxed inside a bigger box with no bubble or paper to secure it. Basically it was sliding all the way down from the warehouse. Then I opened it and yes I was also visited from the headless boney. The grooms head had broken off. I am beyond mad with Yankee Candle. They said to send a picture and they will decide on what to do. Really??? Now I'm out the 08 bride and groom and I have to wait another week to receive it. To me this is very unacceptable.


What is going on lately?! That is completely ridiculous! Hopefully, the third time is the charm, although it never should have come to that in the first place!


----------



## myerman82

I get to wait while someone makes a decision on what to do. Very unacceptable and I will be going to the store for help if they don't do the right think. I think I waited long enough for this. They need to replace it no questions asked and send it overnight.


----------



## myerman82

I just heard back from them through email. They are sending another replacement and it will take 5-7 days (meaning 2 weeks because it ships a week after the order is placed) I do hope that they pack it better.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I just heard back from them through email. They are sending another replacement and it will take 5-7 days (meaning 2 weeks because it ships a week after the order is placed) I do hope that they pack it better.


That is too long!


----------



## Boognish

I agree. I'm really embarrassed for the company at this point. I took pride in being an employee last year, knowing that I represented quality in our products and great customer service in our store... but this year im very disappointed. I've seen a lot of headless boneys and a lot of flocked up flocking. Not to mention my bride of Frankenstein's taper issue. I hope next year is better.


----------



## happythenjaded

"Flocked up flocking" lmao.


----------



## myerman82

I have given up on them. The right thing to do was someone personally packing it and making sure it was shipped overnight. I can not believe that they would package something withing nothing to secure it. It's bad enough that normal packing from them is questionable as they only use some brown paper and the boxes still slide. I am very disappointed that they can't even get it right. I feel like calling them back and voicing my concern over this.


----------



## Boognish

Oh and they really should overnight you a new one.


----------



## myerman82

I got a bonus...his foot was broken off too.


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, today my farmer came in...yeah, he's painted pretty crappy...and my Bone White which i actually like. DH wishes they had painted the dwarves' faces individually (I agree) to reflect different expressions.
> 
> Now here's the WWYD: I ordered 3 of the mercury glass tealight holders-which are absolutely beautiful, I must say...http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-collection/1262060. I actually received 5 of them! I really wanna keep them. The tealight hole in the back is actually big enough that I could do some sort of small diorama in it--I think that would be awesome. So...what would you do? I guess the right answer is call Yankee Candle and ask them to charge me for them....damn. I wish I had no conscience.


Oooh, wickedwillingwench, read all the reviews...I had no idea how cool these are (and I'm so broke). What to do, what to do... Thank you for sharing these. I love pretty, glowing, sparkly, fall things!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

add another broken boney to the pile this year


----------



## Boognish

*Excuse me posting nonstop*

A similar thing happened when I ordered my Kitchenaid. (took 2 weeks to get it) They sent me one with a HUGE scratch all the way down the side. I was devastated so I returned it and had to wait another 2 weeks to get it in again. The replacement had ANOTHER huge scratch. So i went to BB&B (where I originally purchased it from) and told them straight up this was unacceptable. They ended up giving me $100 cash. They didn't overnight the 3rd replacement, but I was shocked that they gave me $100 off of it for my troubles. I would just tell YC that you are really upset. Im not the kind of person that looks for something for free (I'm a Libra and I hate confrontation) but when I'm spending my money at a corporation I expect to get a little quality control and not have to get sh***y products. Especially when they don't come cheap or I'm buying the whole lot.


----------



## myerman82

I really hate to ask for something free either. However, a chipped boney bunch is bad enough but a second boney bunch that is broken. They shouldn't have even asked me for a photo. They should have issued a replacement right away and yes they should have overnight it. I waited long enough for this anyway. This one was a big mess that I just threw it in the garbage. Flock all over and chipped pieces. I am upset that I want to call it quits with Yankee Candle. Something tells me that the next one isn't going to be much better. I really hate to call and complain again but is it too much to ask for something to arrive in one piece.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I got a bonus...his foot was broken off too.


Breakage is always upsetting for me too. However, there's creative possibilities with broken Boney pieces. Hang onto them, inspiration may follow. 

Okay, Okay, I HAVE to say this...I LOVE the black flocking. 

I know it's messy and requires cleaning the pieces upon arrival, but it really adds to the design. I just don't think the collection would be as cool as it is without it. Keep in mind too that these pieces are very inexpensive when purchased with coupons. Average price paid for the 18 pieces I purchased this year...$13.66 and that includes shipping and sales tax, for all but two of Boney Bunch pieces, one large, one small - (Boney Dry and the Boney Hat).

What's most important to me is the quality of the facial features, writing, and the orange accents. I'm almost to the point of replacing some pieces on Ebay, then returning the poorer quality ones to the store. Sadly, I don't see the quality control issues improving. The Boney Bunch began having significant quality control issues with the 2010 collection. I know most people would not want this, but I personally wish they'd produce fewer pieces, then charge more for each piece to improve the quality.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I am very disappointed. I received my replacement 08 bride and groom today. First, it was boxed inside a bigger box with no bubble or paper to secure it. Basically it was sliding all the way down from the warehouse. Then I opened it and yes I was also visited from the headless boney. The grooms head had broken off. I am beyond mad with Yankee Candle. They said to send a picture and they will decide on what to do. Really??? Now I'm out the 08 bride and groom and I have to wait another week to receive it. To me this is very unacceptable.


I know a VERY devoted, very loyal Yankee candle customer who quit them altogether after he experienced the same treatment and broken items you are. 

They seemed more worried about getting their damaged goods back- yeah, we all love driving to the post office to ship them their broken junk back. We have ALL the TIME in the WORLD to stand in line to ship a broken candle holder back to Yankee so they can dispose of it, right?

He sold all of his YC candles, holders, everything. He spent thousands of dollars to get treated poorly.

Keep in mind- Yankee has your money. They have had your money for weeks now, and you still don't have your item.

I love the BB but it is wrong for them to act as if they have no responsibility to ensure customer satisfaction.


----------



## Boognish

What happened to customer service?


----------



## sanura03

C'mon YC, you have ONE job with your candle holders. Well, several jobs relly, but only one primary one and that is: They shouldn't catch on fire when being used normally. 
I got the rest of my babies today and I unpacked my haunted house spinning votive holder thingie and noticed that the candle would be a lot closer to the middle of the spinning thing than they usually are. I have the previous two Halloween versions the graveyard and the other haunted house and then a spring one with bluebirds that fly around. On all three of those the candle is positioned so that it's closer to the edge of the spinning part.
Sooo... I popped in a votive, I actually had to wedge it in under the bar that holds up the spinner. I lit it up and nothing, it's under the center flat part and not the blades so it won't spin. And to make matters worse, since the flame is so close to the bar that holds the spinner, after about 30 seconds the paint on that part started to bubble and melt. It gave off an awful smell, and of course I blew it out then so I don't know if it would've caught on fire or not, but still unacceptable that it got that far! 
You guys be careful if any of you got this piece and make sure it doesn't do that before you leave it to burn. 

The first pic is to illustrate where the candle is in relation to everything else, and the second one it's kind of hard to see but it's where the paint melted off. The white stuff is just wax from trying to get the candle in and out of there. =/


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I really hate to ask for something free either. However, a chipped boney bunch is bad enough but a second boney bunch that is broken. They shouldn't have even asked me for a photo. They should have issued a replacement right away and yes they should have overnight it. I waited long enough for this anyway. This one was a big mess that I just threw it in the garbage. Flock all over and chipped pieces. I am upset that I want to call it quits with Yankee Candle. Something tells me that the next one isn't going to be much better. I really hate to call and complain again but is it too much to ask for something to arrive in one piece.


oooh I am with you. I sell stuff on ebay once in awhile, and you know if I sent this item to a customer, and it was broken, they'd get refunded and that's that. Yankee Candle should at least match the customer service levels ebay foists upon their sellers.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Breakage is always upsetting for me too. However, there's creative possibilities with broken Boney pieces. Hang onto them, inspiration may follow.
> 
> Okay, Okay, I HAVE to say this...I LOVE the black flocking.
> 
> I know it's messy and requires cleaning the pieces upon arrival, but it really adds to the design. I just don't think the collection would be as cool as it is without it. Keep in mind too that these pieces are very inexpensive when purchased with coupons. Average price paid for the 18 pieces I purchased this year...$13.66 and that includes shipping and sales tax, for all but two of Boney Bunch pieces, one large, one small - (Boney Dry and the Boney Hat).
> 
> What's most important to me is the quality of the facial features, writing, and the orange accents. I'm almost to the point of replacing some pieces on Ebay, then returning the poorer quality ones to the store. Sadly, I don't see the quality control issues improving. The Boney Bunch began having significant quality control issues with the 2010 collection. I know most people would not want this, but I personally wish they'd produce fewer pieces, then charge more for each piece to improve the quality.
> 
> Lisa


I would be fine with 5 high quality pieces each year over 10-15 sloppy pieces each year.


----------



## Boognish

I probably shouldn't say this, but YC policy with broken goods is to break them further and throw them away. That's what we would do in the store. Any chipped, cracked, broken boney in the store we would have to take a hammer to it and destroy it into a million pieces. Would break my heart. So I don't get why they are so concerned with getting their broken pieces back. They should be concerned with not pissing their customers off.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> C'mon YC, you have ONE job with your candle holders. Well, several jobs relly, but only one primary one and that is: They shouldn't catch on fire when being used normally.
> I got the rest of my babies today and I unpacked my haunted house spinning votive holder thingie and noticed that the candle would be a lot closer to the middle of the spinning thing than they usually are. I have the previous two Halloween versions the graveyard and the other haunted house and then a spring one with bluebirds that fly around. On all three of those the candle is positioned so that it's closer to the edge of the spinning part.
> Sooo... I popped in a votive, I actually had to wedge it in under the bar that holds up the spinner. I lit it up and nothing, it's under the center flat part and not the blades so it won't spin. And to make matters worse, since the flame is so close to the bar that holds the spinner, after about 30 seconds the paint on that part started to bubble and melt. It gave off an awful smell, and of course I blew it out then so I don't know if it would've caught on fire or not, but still unacceptable that it got that far!
> You guys be careful if any of you got this piece and make sure it doesn't do that before you leave it to burn.
> 
> The first pic is to illustrate where the candle is in relation to everything else, and the second one it's kind of hard to see but it's where the paint melted off. The white stuff is just wax from trying to get the candle in and out of there. =/
> 
> View attachment 163146
> 
> 
> View attachment 163145



I bought that as well= my bats barely move. I don't want feeble, rabid bats wobbling about; I want merry and chipper bats swooping about. 

I even made my family come watch this incredible bat show; boy, were we all disappointed!


----------



## Guest

Boognish said:


> I probably shouldn't say this, but YC policy with broken goods is to break them further and throw them away. That's what we would do in the store. Any chipped, cracked, broken boney in the store we would have to take a hammer to it and destroy it into a million pieces. Would break my heart. So I don't get why they are so concerned with getting their broken pieces back. They should be concerned with not pissing their customers off.


Usually when I get breakage I send them the pic straight away, because they cannot argue with photos. I am sure for every legit broken piece, they get people who want something for free.

However, once they see it is legit, they should spring into action.


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> oooh I am with you. I sell stuff on ebay once in awhile, and you know if I sent this item to a customer, and it was broken, they'd get refunded and that's that. Yankee Candle should at least match the customer service levels ebay foists upon their sellers.


I expect more out of a big company like Yankee Candle. Ebay makes their sellers jump through hoops and dangles that 20% discount in their face every month. They go off of their star ratings that customers judge them off of. One bad star and your in payment jail or seller limits. The best ebay sellers can do is apologize and refund. Normally I would still give all 5 stars and positive feedback. Accidents happen and ebay sellers have it bad enough. It's the sellers who denies it or make up excuses since insurance was not bought. Yankee Candle is a big company that can afford to take a little shipping loss to make sure we are happy. Ok, I will wait 5 to 7 days but please package my replacement well. That's many days in transit that this is getting beaten up. I just hope the next replacement comes in one piece because I will be very upset.


----------



## happythenjaded

Myer-- you have every right to contact them back and voice your concern. They need to take ownership and fix this for you. With the amount of money we spend on these items they need to make sure you are satisfied otherwise they are losing out on a valued customer. If they cannot see that and fix it then they are not the company I want to give my hard earned money to. This could happen to any of us and this is very disturbing to know that we might have to go through this type of treatment as well. I would not tolerate it. They need to make it right as the company. This is their products and their quality and service reflects their name. And there are a ton of us that are reading this and feeling a little uneasy I am sure. They need to know this is not tolerable. If you want me to call them and tell them I have seen the damage and heard the way they are handling I will. Maybe if a few of us call about it they will know its not cool.


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> I bought that as well= my bats barely move. I don't want feeble, rabid bats wobbling about; I want merry and chipper bats swooping about.
> 
> I even made my family come watch this incredible bat show; boy, were we all disappointed!


The other three I have work really well provided there isn't a counter draft like a fan going. And they're really neat, some of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Welcome! Also, just an FYI... since it is the warmer of the month (Sept) it is 10% off for that month only. So it is like $31.00 ish? All of the holiday items are for sale from Sept 1st- Feb.. So you have time to get it but only Sept. to get it 10% off... then after Feb you can find it on eBay for approx. _*ONE MILLION DOLLARS*_.... ....... LOL jk


Is it on their website now? I can't find it. Thanks for the 10% info


----------



## Boognish

Myerman, I hope everything gets taken care of  such a boney bummer!


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I expect more out of a big company like Yankee Candle. Ebay makes their sellers jump through hoops and dangles that 20% discount in their face every month. They go off of their star ratings that customers judge them off of. One bad star and your in payment jail or seller limits. The best ebay sellers can do is apologize and refund. Normally I would still give all 5 stars and positive feedback. Accidents happen and ebay sellers have it bad enough. It's the sellers who denies it or make up excuses since insurance was not bought. Yankee Candle is a big company that can afford to take a little shipping loss to make sure we are happy. Ok, I will wait 5 to 7 days but please package my replacement well. That's many days in transit that this is getting beaten up. I just hope the next replacement comes in one piece because I will be very upset.


Exactly. It is a sad day when YC treats it's customers worse than ebay, the world's garage sale.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> C'mon YC, you have ONE job with your candle holders. Well, several jobs relly, but only one primary one and that is: They shouldn't catch on fire when being used normally.
> I got the rest of my babies today and I unpacked my haunted house spinning votive holder thingie and noticed that the candle would be a lot closer to the middle of the spinning thing than they usually are. I have the previous two Halloween versions the graveyard and the other haunted house and then a spring one with bluebirds that fly around. On all three of those the candle is positioned so that it's closer to the edge of the spinning part.
> Sooo... I popped in a votive, I actually had to wedge it in under the bar that holds up the spinner. I lit it up and nothing, it's under the center flat part and not the blades so it won't spin. And to make matters worse, since the flame is so close to the bar that holds the spinner, after about 30 seconds the paint on that part started to bubble and melt. It gave off an awful smell, and of course I blew it out then so I don't know if it would've caught on fire or not, but still unacceptable that it got that far!
> You guys be careful if any of you got this piece and make sure it doesn't do that before you leave it to burn.
> 
> The first pic is to illustrate where the candle is in relation to everything else, and the second one it's kind of hard to see but it's where the paint melted off. The white stuff is just wax from trying to get the candle in and out of there. =/
> 
> View attachment 163146
> 
> 
> View attachment 163145


Sanura03, I'm really shocked this piece has such an obvious design problem. I'm also uncomfortable with how close that flame is to the house and roof. Yikes.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myer-- you have every right to contact them back and voice your concern. They need to take ownership and fix this for you. With the amount of money we spend on these items they need to make sure you are satisfied otherwise they are losing out on a valued customer. If they cannot see that and fix it then they are not the company I want to give my hard earned money to. This could happen to any of us and this is very disturbing to know that we might have to go through this type of treatment as well. I would not tolerate it. They need to make it right as the company. This is their products and their quality and service reflects their name. And there are a ton of us that are reading this and feeling a little uneasy I am sure. They need to know this is not tolerable. If you want me to call them and tell them I have seen the damage and heard the way they are handling I will. Maybe if a few of us call about it they will know its not cool.


I called them again and all they could say was sorry, your replacement is on it's way. I asked them to please package it right and they said they would. For some reason, I think they just wanted to get me off the phone.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Is it on their website now? I can't find it. Thanks for the 10% info


Sept 1st they will be available . And you are so welcome!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

hollow said:


> I know a VERY devoted, very loyal Yankee candle customer who quit them altogether after he experienced the same treatment and broken items you are.
> 
> They seemed more worried about getting their damaged goods back- yeah, we all love driving to the post office to ship them their broken junk back. We have ALL the TIME in the WORLD to stand in line to ship a broken candle holder back to Yankee so they can dispose of it, right?
> 
> He sold all of his YC candles, holders, everything. He spent thousands of dollars to get treated poorly.
> 
> Keep in mind- Yankee has your money. They have had your money for weeks now, and you still don't have your item.
> 
> I love the BB but it is wrong for them to act as if they have no responsibility to ensure customer satisfaction.


Wow I have never had to send my broken pieces back. They've always just told me I can keep it or throw it away and they send me a replacement.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I called them again and all they could say was sorry, your replacement is on it's way. I asked them to please package it right and they said they would. For some reason, I think they just wanted to get me off the phone.


Wow.... that is even worse than not honoring your request....not even wanting to hear it. That is _very_ upsetting..... Do they not see your account and how much business you bring to them? I would ask them to take a look at your account history, and that doesnt even include the in store purchases. I am so sorry for your experience and can only hope that this isn't an overall reflection of the company.... I work in the financial field and if our company messes up we expedite and overnight everything at our own expense. As a company losing business is the worst thing and you avoid that at all costs. GROWL.... what is wrong with people??


----------



## Boognish

Happy, sounds like you know good customer service.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boognish said:


> Happy, sounds like you know good customer service.


Thank you. People spend money on these items by choice, not by force. They need to realize that keeping the PAYING customer satisfied is _everything._ If they feel that Myer is just one customer and doesnt matter then they are very wrong. Because behind him is several more of us, and we add up! Lol. 

I just hate when companies don't satisfy the customer when they are in the wrong. Is it really that big of an expense to pay a little more to overnight his item? That's just insane to me. 

That is one reason I hate going to Wal-Mart... terrible customer service. Target is great, they respect and cater to their customers.


----------



## myerman82

I will wait for the replacement. It's fine, I'm not going to get in an argument with Yankee Candle. However, someone in the shipping department needs to package it so it won't break in transit. Also, I have no idea why it takes so long for them to ship something out. If this was the original order I would be fine with waiting as we all do. However, when it comes to replacement of broken items they need to swing into full gear and make sure we are satisfied. This replacement will tell if I do any future business with them.


----------



## Bethany

witchyone said:


> Ugh, just learned an eBay lesson - pay attention to the listing when buying! I bought a 2011 piece and it arrived broken. Luckily, it was a clean break and should be easy to fix, but not the point. I asked for a refund, but apparently, the seller doesn't do refunds and then she chewed me out for not requesting insurance on it. I honestly don't feel like it was packaged well and it didn't even say "fragile" anywhere on the box. So annoying. This is why I'm going to get every piece I think I'll like from now on when they're released and just return them to YC if I change my mind.


I'll bet it was broken when the seller packaged it since she wouldn't give a refund. Not nice at all!


----------



## Guest

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow I have never had to send my broken pieces back. They've always just told me I can keep it or throw it away and they send me a replacement.


I have had it both ways; if they want to schedule a pick-up at my home, I will place the broken items on the porch packaged in the same packaging they sent me.

I get offended that they are wasting money shipping broken things.


----------



## Guest

Bethany said:


> I'll bet it was broken when the seller packaged it since she wouldn't give a refund. Not nice at all!


It is on the seller to provide insurance. It is AGAINST ebay policy that the seller charges the BUYER insurance.

You are due a refund and can open a claim and get refunded.


----------



## witchyone

Thank you all for your feedback! The claim has been opened, and I made sure to directly quote from the eBay policy page on insurance. Let's see if this gets me a refund.


----------



## Guest

witchyone said:


> Thank you all for your feedback! The claim has been opened, and I made sure to directly quote from the eBay policy page on insurance. Let's see if this gets me a refund.


You deserve one.


----------



## myerman82

Either your seller is uneducated with ebay policies or trying to pull a fast one on you. It's not your fault that the seller did not package your item well enough. It would be the same thing if your package got lost. It's the sellers responsibility to make sure you receive your item in the condition described. You shouldn't have to jump through hoops just to get reimbursed for a lousy packing job. This is why ebay has these rules in placed. Too many shady sellers were trying to pull a fast one on buyers. No seller should ever chew your head off. I hope you do leave appropriate feedback so others will be cautioned of this seller.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Either your seller is uneducated with ebay policies or trying to pull a fast one on you. It's not your fault that the seller did not package your item well enough. It would be the same thing if your package got lost. It's the sellers responsibility to make sure you receive your item in the condition described. You shouldn't have to jump through hoops just to get reimbursed for a lousy packing job. This is why ebay has these rules in placed. Too many shady sellers were trying to pull a fast one on buyers. No seller should ever chew your head off. I hope you do leave appropriate feedback so others will be cautioned of this seller.


I definitely will. It's funny, I just looked through her feedback and people who bought Boneys from her commented that it was packed well. I have no clue what happened to mine!


----------



## Guest

witchyone said:


> I definitely will. It's funny, I just looked through her feedback and people who bought Boneys from her commented that it was packed well. I have no clue what happened to mine!


I bought a Boney on Amazon- "Last Call." The seller has great feedback and had lots of collectibles for sale.

I got it and the hand holding the glass, and the glass, was smashed. I took photos and he refunded immediately. 

It was packaged wonderfully, and this was an experienced seller. 

Things just break sometimes.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I am gonna take a chance and put this out there. I have been searching for the 3 headed guy from 2008 holding the pumpkin. If anyone has it and wants to trade for the Skeleton Wife with baby carriage let me know!


----------



## grandma lise

witchyone said:


> I definitely will. It's funny, I just looked through her feedback and people who bought Boneys from her commented that it was packed well. I have no clue what happened to mine!


It happens sometimes, for a variety of reasons, even to sellers who do a good job. You did nothing wrong. By opening a case there will now be documentation that the seller is not following Ebay policies. You will be refunded. And the seller will hopefully be more respectful and responsive in the future. 

Most sellers with 100% positive feedback do a good job. Others are smart and manipulative or not so smart. Regardless of what type they are, I take the same stance with all "problem" transactions.

I shake the package. If I hear breakage, I get the camera out and start taking pictures beginning with the sealed package, then with flaps open, then with upper packing removed, then with breakage while still in the box as well as any evidence of the fragile item coming into contact with the top or side of the box, etc. Here's an example that speaks volumes...










This is a Daddy Long Legs jar holder that I purchased a while back. Note the damage to the box flap, the distance between the piece and the top of the box, and the broken hat. 

In my communications with sellers, I'm always respectful and assertive. If the seller has an excellent reputation - (and most that I buy from do) - I'm also empathic. By that I mean, I briefly make them aware of the problem, typically with a description and pictures. When they respond, typically to ask what I want them to do, I tell them. More times than not, I request a full refund (plus reimbursement for return shipping if they request it). After I receive the refund, I thank them, and give them a positive feedback stating that the seller handled the problem promptly and professionally. 

For purchases of rare, vintage, or valuable items that are also fragile, I offer to pay additional shipping, if necessary, to insure that they meet my standard of packing and shipping: strong, roomy box; item immobilized with adequate packing so it doesn't migrate during shipping; and 1 to 2 inches of packing on all six sides of the item. That one additional step has greatly reduced the amount of breakage I experience when purchasing from Ebay. 

In my mind, when packed properly, an item should be able to withstand being thrown or dropped, repeatedly, because in reality, that's what happens during shipping. I laugh everytime I see a reference to USPS's requirement to mark packages "fragile". Though in all fairness to USPS, I have to share this story. Years ago, I recall receiving a box of vintage glass polish Christmas ornaments in their original box, shipped with only brown paper for protection. Of the eight or so ornaments, one was broken, and one was cracked. It wasn't a miracle, it clearly was due to USPS employees. 

I also have learned the hard way to communicate with sellers through Ebay only, not PayPal because sellers either don't read or miss messages sent via PayPal at time of payment, also because I'm not sure if Ebay can read those PayPal messages if a case is opened.

Hopefully, you'll find a replacement piece for a good price soon and have better luck in the future! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I am actively seeking the 2009 Yankee Candle Halloween catalog. If anyone has one, contact me!

Lisa


----------



## Dante

Just a little update: the most of the 2008 Bride and Groom I was able to add to my cart this evening was 233. I tried it first about a day and a half after it came online and when I first checked it was about 1700. Hopefully yankee will keep this in mind next year and re-release more 2008s.


----------



## myerman82

Dante said:


> Just a little update: the most of the 2008 Bride and Groom I was able to add to my cart this evening was 233. I tried it first about a day and a half after it came online and when I first checked it was about 1700. Hopefully yankee will keep this in mind next year and re-release more 2008s.


I hope they send out my replacement bride and groom before they sell out. 
Grandma Lisa, witchyone did everything right and is entitled to a refund. The seller denied working things out and blamed it on not getting insurance. The no return policy is overridden by ebay buyer protection. It's a risk people take selling on ebay with breakage. If the seller was at least helpful and considerate there would have been no need to open a case.


----------



## Dante

Myerman82, I ordered an extra one just in case and they both arrived fine so if yankee sells out on you let me know.


----------



## myerman82

Dante said:


> Myerman82, I ordered an extra one just in case and they both arrived fine so if yankee sells out on you let me know.


Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mae

Went to check out Michael's today an found these awesome tapers. There were only four sets, so I bought them all. Please excuse the poor picture quality. The bottom half of the tapers are black glitter


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Grandma Lisa, witchyone did everything right and is entitled to a refund. The seller denied working things out and blamed it on not getting insurance. The no return policy is overridden by ebay buyer protection. It's a risk people take selling on ebay with breakage. If the seller was at least helpful and considerate there would have been no need to open a case.


I absolutely agree. She did everything right; the seller did everything wrong once informed of the breakage...[sigh].

The reason I periodically post on proactive steps ebay buyers can take is because we're losing so many 2008 and 2009 Boney Bunch pieces. It makes me sad. Three years ago, I decided to collect a vintage stoneware set of dishes. You would not believe the breakage I had. It was awful. It was at that time that I became proactive and assertive with sellers at the time of purchase. People here can do the same when purchasing Boney Bunch pieces. As a result, I experience little to no breakage now. 

Lisa


----------



## witchyone

grandma lise said:


> It happens sometimes, for a variety of reasons, even to sellers who do a good job. You did nothing wrong. By opening a case there will now be documentation that the seller is not following Ebay policies. You will be refunded. And the seller will hopefully be more respectful and responsive in the future.
> 
> Most sellers with 100% positive feedback do a good job. Others are smart and manipulative or not so smart. Regardless of what type they are, I take the same stance with all "problem" transactions.
> 
> I shake the package. If I hear breakage, I get the camera out and start taking pictures beginning with the sealed package, then with flaps open, then with upper packing removed, then with breakage while still in the box as well as any evidence of the fragile item coming into contact with the top or side of the box, etc. Here's an example that speaks volumes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Daddy Long Legs jar holder that I purchased a while back. Note the damage to the box flap, the distance between the piece and the top of the box, and the broken hat.
> 
> In my communications with sellers, I'm always respectful and assertive. If the seller has an excellent reputation - (and most that I buy from do) - I'm also empathic. By that I mean, I briefly make them aware of the problem, typically with a description and pictures. When they respond, typically to ask what I want them to do, I tell them. More times than not, I request a full refund (plus reimbursement for return shipping if they request it). After I receive the refund, I thank them, and give them a positive feedback stating that the seller handled the problem promptly and professionally.
> 
> For purchases of rare, vintage, or valuable items that are also fragile, I offer to pay additional shipping, if necessary, to insure that they meet my standard of packing and shipping: strong, roomy box; item immobilized with adequate packing so it doesn't migrate during shipping; and 1 to 2 inches of packing on all six sides of the item. That one additional step has greatly reduced the amount of breakage I experience when purchasing from Ebay.
> 
> In my mind, when packed properly, an item should be able to withstand being thrown or dropped, repeatedly, because in reality, that's what happens during shipping. I laugh everytime I see a reference to USPS's requirement to mark packages "fragile". Though in all fairness to USPS, I have to share this story. Years ago, I recall receiving a box of vintage glass polish Christmas ornaments in their original box, shipped with only brown paper for protection. Of the eight or so ornaments, one was broken, and one was cracked. It wasn't a miracle, it clearly was due to USPS employees.
> 
> I also have learned the hard way to communicate with sellers through Ebay only, not PayPal because sellers either don't read or miss messages sent via PayPal at time of payment, also because I'm not sure if Ebay can read those PayPal messages if a case is opened.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll find a replacement piece for a good price soon and have better luck in the future!
> 
> Lisa


That's really good advice. I definitely need to remember to document everything with pictures. I heard that there was breakage when I picked up the box, but I didn't think to take a pictures as I was opening it. Hopefully there won't be a next time, but I'll remember that!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, so I called YC and was told I could keep the extra pumpkins. YAY! coz...I went to salem today and got a really awesome mercury glass ornament that I'm going to put inside one. I need the tiniest led lights for it and some cotton to make wispy smoke with but that's another thread. 

since the issue went so well, i went on to tell the young lady that many people are unhappy with the shoddy quality of the items this year, especially in light of higher prices and gave her this website info so they can 'research'. Hopefully somebody at YC will look into what the public is saying..

oh, and i also got my boney headless horseman and dh loves him.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, so I called YC and was told I could keep the extra pumpkins. YAY! coz...I went to salem today and got a really awesome mercury glass ornament that I'm going to put inside one. I need the tiniest led lights for it and some cotton to make wispy smoke with but that's another thread.
> 
> since the issue went so well, i went on to tell the young lady that many people are unhappy with the shoddy quality of the items this year, especially in light of higher prices and gave her this website info so they can 'research'. Hopefully somebody at YC will look into what the public is saying..


Great job with relaying the info!


----------



## Kitty

milosalem00 said:


> Hello Boney friends
> 
> A quick question. On the Mr Bones 2008 Trio 3 Headed Lantern is the FLOCKED BODY or the glazed body harder to find ? Is there a difference in rareness or value ?


Acodring to: https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
The 2008 Trio headed electric lantern glazed is suppose to be Mr. Bones & the flocked is 2008 YC Trio headed electric lantern. I have ordered the Mr. Bones glazed & the flocked was sent even though the pictures show the glazed. The Mr. Bones & YC sticker tags have been mix up. You should ask when buying it. I found the glazed is harder to find. I now have sticker tags 08 Mr. Bones glzed & flocked, very confusing. I thought I was the only one that figured it out or gone insane!

{ATTACH=CONFIG]163220[/ATTACH]


----------



## witchyone

Argh, not a good YC week for me. I just got my packages. The eyes on Franks bride are bizarre - one eye is up, one eye is down and it looks like someone noticed this and attempted to scratch the paint away. The train's lights are crooked and there's hot glue coming out of them. And I had flocked up flocking (I love saying that) on my '08 bride and groom.

Sorry, guys. One day I'll make a post that's not whining. It's just none of my friends are into Boneys and they just kind of stare at me blankly as soon as the word "flocking" comes out of my mouth.


----------



## witchyone

Mae said:


> Went to check out Michael's today an found these awesome tapers. There were only four sets, so I bought them all. Please excuse the poor picture quality. The bottom half of the tapers are black glitter


Those are so cool and they look so great with the bride and groom!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> Argh, not a good YC week for me. I just got my packages. The eye's on Franks bride are bizarre - one eye is up, one eye is down and it looks like someone noticed this and attempted to scratch the paint away. The train's lights are crooked and there's hot glue coming out of them. And I had flocked up flocking (I love saying that) on my '08 bride and groom.
> 
> Sorry, guys. One day I'll make a post that's not whining. It's just none of my friends are into Boneys and they just kind of stare at me blankly as soon as the word "flocking" comes out of my mouth.
> 
> View attachment 163221


no, hopefully someone from YC will read these pages and address the quality issues. If they don't, I can't see me paying high prices for cheap crap in the future.


----------



## Guest

witchyone said:


> Argh, not a good YC week for me. I just got my packages. The eyes on Franks bride are bizarre - one eye is up, one eye is down and it looks like someone noticed this and attempted to scratch the paint away. The train's lights are crooked and there's hot glue coming out of them. And I had flocked up flocking (I love saying that) on my '08 bride and groom.
> 
> Sorry, guys. One day I'll make a post that's not whining. It's just none of my friends are into Boneys and they just kind of stare at me blankly as soon as the word "flocking" comes out of my mouth.



Those eyes are just not right. At all!


----------



## witchyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> no, hopefully someone from YC will read these pages and address the quality issues. If they don't, I can't see me paying high prices for cheap crap in the future.


I feel the same way. This year seems to be worse than ever.


----------



## grandma lise

Witchyone, a side benefit is that we're educating sellers. While it's true we don't benefit directly, the hope is that future buyers will. I contact sellers all the time about their listings, sometimes in regards to misinformation, other times missing information. Sometimes I luck out and they share with me little known information about a specific piece or collection, or the artist. Other times, during the course of our conversation, they'll realize they have something I want and sell it to me as a Buy It Now. It's part of what I enjoy about collecting.

Most of the time, back collecting can be a lot of fun!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

witchyone said:


> Argh, not a good YC week for me. I just got my packages. The eyes on Franks bride are bizarre - one eye is up, one eye is down and it looks like someone noticed this and attempted to scratch the paint away. The train's lights are crooked and there's hot glue coming out of them. And I had flocked up flocking (I love saying that) on my '08 bride and groom.
> 
> Sorry, guys. One day I'll make a post that's not whining. It's just none of my friends are into Boneys and they just kind of stare at me blankly as soon as the word "flocking" comes out of my mouth.


When I see pieces with such awful facial detail, I start thinking about how much money I could make by buying these pieces and redoing them. It's so discouraging. One of the two Bride and Groom pieces I ordered has an issue. Thinking about returning one or both. I don't understand why Yankee Candle isn't dating the pieces. At minimum, they should use a different item number for the re-releases. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Boneybunchlove said:


> I am gonna take a chance and put this out there. I have been searching for the 3 headed guy from 2008 holding the pumpkin. If anyone has it and wants to trade for the Skeleton Wife with baby carriage let me know!


I have been looking for the same piece since 2008 Trio lantern & every time it arrived broken. Ebay seller does have one listed but it also has been in ER & repaired. Please help us!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, if I EVER see that piece and I have the cash on hand, I will buy it and sell it to you (or resell it). Keep putting the need out there. You never know! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I went ahead and glued the head and foot back on the groom this evening. It's not a fix by all means but it's enough to hold me over until the better one get here. The problem is when a part breaks off the edging of the breakage shatters and unless you really repair it, it's always going to look like it's been cracked off. This will have to do for now. I still think they could have at least shipped out the new one today. 
Grandma Lisa, I agree we are losing at lost of 2008 pieces. We are losing a lot of great pieces in general. I have noticed that 2010 has also gone up in value a lot this year. It could be this is the season they are in high demand but a lot of 2010 pieces have gone up in value. I wish sellers would understand how valuable these pieces are and pack properly. Like you, every time someone comes here with their breakage report I will direct them on what to do. If sellers want to charge crazy prices they should understand the risk if something breaks in the process.


----------



## happythenjaded

Here are some pictures-- as promised! 

Black cat items... Love the clingers!!!








Prom couple & Farmer








Frank & Bride and pumpkin cat.








Frank spent some time locked up, maybe? LOL.








Hearse








Check out his paint job LOL....








Train without flash








With flash








Bone White & her boys








dog and flickers








These actually wound up being one of my favorite pieces out of them all...so great.








Little witch hat Jack and spiders....spiders were flop for me... maybe they will look better with candles in them?


----------



## Guest

LOL! Frank the ex-con.

Well, he did kill a few folks when he was younger, I suppose.


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> LOL! Frank the ex-con.
> 
> Well, he did kill a few folks when he was younger, I suppose.


LOL... it's literally a teardrop.. I love it !!


----------



## witchyone

The flickers are really cool!


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> The flickers are really cool!


Yes, I had put a candle in them the day I got them and I was like "wow....." I am very pleased with them. Oh, the joy that free items can bring! (Added them both to orders to get to the $45 mark).


----------



## myerman82

The funny thing is my Frankenstein has the same thing at the same spot.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> The funny thing is my Frankenstein has the same thing at the same spot.


LOL twins! Maybe they teamed up?


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> LOL... it's literally a teardrop.. I love it !!


OMG! Can you imagine the ebay price?

"This listing is for a RARE ex-con Frankenstein Boney Bunch. As far as I know, only one of these were made," etc etc etc


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> The funny thing is my Frankenstein has the same thing at the same spot.


it's a gang tatt!


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> OMG! Can you imagine the ebay price?
> 
> "This listing is for a RARE ex-con Frankenstein Boney Bunch. As far as I know, only one of these were made," etc etc etc


Buy It Now price: ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> OMG! Can you imagine the ebay price?
> 
> "This listing is for a RARE ex-con Frankenstein Boney Bunch. As far as I know, only one of these were made," etc etc etc


Lie NOT AS DESCRIBED!!!!!! There are two out there


----------



## Boognish

happythenjaded said:


> Frank spent some time locked up, maybe? LOL.
> View attachment 163231


Bahaha that made me die! Too funny!!!


----------



## Guest

Gasp! You caught me! I misrepresented my rare OOAK Boney Bunch!

In my defense, I didn't know there was a boney gang! And they get teardrop tats after the behead fellow Boneys in their shipping boxes! aacck!


----------



## Boognish

Boney on boney crime!


----------



## myerman82

Not one of a kind....


----------



## Guest

Boognish said:


> Boney on boney crime!


So that's why our Boneys are so roughed up! They have fight club in the warehouse!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boognish said:


> Bahaha that made me die! Too funny!!!











Found their mugshot ! LOL


----------



## myerman82

Happythenjaded, I think yours and my Frankenstein got into a fight.


----------



## Guest

Hey...I think I used to live next to that couple! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

LOL... boney on boney crime!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happythenjaded, I think yours and my Frankenstein got into a fight.


LOL they were fighting on the way to their new homes!


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> Hey...I think I used to live next to that couple! LOL!


LOL !! Sweeeeeeeeeet !!


----------



## Boognish

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 163253
> 
> 
> Found their mugshot ! LOL


YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boognish said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!


LOLOL too funny.


----------



## myerman82

I think you should ship it back to Yankee Candle in a huge box with no padding. Maybe tape a little Styrofoam to one side.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I think you should ship it back to Yankee Candle in a huge box with no padding. Maybe tape a little Styrofoam to one side.


BAHA! Battle scars from the trip home! Every Boney wants to be the alpha!!


----------



## pinkie1205

If you didn't sell this, I have a friend who would probably be interested.


----------



## pinkie1205

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Is anyone here interested in buying Time's Up from the 2011 line? Last year I wasn't sure how i felt when I had him on display, but this year I feel like I've made my decision. If I don't love love love a piece, there's no point in keeping it. No room! If interested I can always throw it on eBay at a time we prearrange as a Buy it Now item, to make life easier. It retailed for $16.99, so I'd say Buy It Now for $25 to cover shipping. Send me a msg if interested.


If you didn't sell this I have a friend who would prob be interested


----------



## Jezebelle

Just an update on Boney paint repair;

Well, talked to some ceramicists today. One wondered if any of the pieces where the paint is chipping was ever exposed to heat? So the main Boney coloring is all fired ceramic glaze, except for the white & black details which is an added on paint pen after the process. She said that the ceramic paint pens being an after addition which are not fired like the glaze, will not be scratch proof, and heat from either a lighted candle or sunlight can cause this paint to chip, flake and wipe off. 

With the money we pay YC, they should have the entire pieces done in glaze & fired. Of course, it's cheaper to use a pen and add them afterwards quickly, but it's also why misspelled pieces are showing up like in the Bone Whites this year.. 

Anyway, she said to try the paint pens in white & black for touch ups. I'll ask around still and try to find specific products comparable here. We won't know what they use in the factories in China.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks so much Jezebelle for the expertise you're bringing us. It's all helpful! 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

I have been gone a while and this thread has exploded  
witchyone:sorry for your eBay experience..good to have eBay pros on here to help you out.i didn't know about the eBay seller policy and I'm glad they have it! 

Myerman: that just sucks for your long awaited 08 couple  I hope your replacement is great and YC is just stupid for not overnighting it. 

Happythenjaded:good score! Your hearse guy did look like he took a hard wave to the face..hehe.the flickers look nice!might have to check them out!oh an I went to pier1,no led tapers they did have the tree that's 29.99 online in store.it needs more branches for $30 in my opinion.


----------



## Halloeve55

ATT:thank you phone for mixing up my photos..

I got home last night to find a Yankee candle box on my porch.i knew I didn't order anything.so I thought my husband bought me a surprise.once we got inside I saw the senders address.it was the store in Williamsburg. opened the box and look what found its way to me!!!


----------



## Mae

Does anyone know how much the tart warmer will cost? I can't wait to have it!!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I have been gone a while and this thread has exploded
> witchyone:sorry for your eBay experience..good to have eBay pros on here to help you out.i didn't know about the eBay seller policy and I'm glad they have it!
> 
> Myerman: that just sucks for your long awaited 08 couple  I hope your replacement is great and YC is just stupid for not overnighting it.
> 
> Happythenjaded:good score! Your hearse guy did look like he took a hard wave to the face..hehe.the flickers look nice!might have to check them out!oh an I went to pier1,no led tapers they did have the tree that's 29.99 online in store.it needs more branches for $30 in my opinion.


Thank you, I think what sucks most is that they wait 3 or 4 days to actually ship anything out. I mean, when they saw this arrived broke they could have at least rushed the replacement out. I can't believe that they would put the box in a bigger box without any support. Of course it was going to break. They have no clue that every time something arrives broke we have to wait longer for it. If I was the customer service rep. I would have called the warehouse to get this packed and shipped asap. You would think they would as least get that right.


----------



## Guest

Mae said:


> Does anyone know how much the tart warmer will cost? I can't wait to have it!!


I would GUESS about $25, but just a guess!


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> ATT:thank you phone for mixing up my photos..
> 
> I got home last night to find a Yankee candle box on my porch.i knew I didn't order anything.so I thought my husband bought me a surprise.once we got inside I saw the senders address.it was the store in Williamsburg. opened the box and look what found its way to me!!!


Lucky duck!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mae said:


> Does anyone know how much the tart warmer will cost? I can't wait to have it!!


he's $24.99 according to the sticker on the bottom of mine.


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> he's $24.99 according to the sticker on the bottom of mine.


According to the manager of my store it will not be on sale. However, it's being sold at some stores according to people here. It seems like with Yankee Candle every store hears a different story.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> According to the manager of my store it will not be on sale. However, it's being sold at some stores according to people here. It seems like with Yankee Candle every store hears a different story.


i find it very difficult to believe that YC commissioned a piece with only a few thousand pieces. I really do think it will be for sale. Will be interesting to find out for sure. If it's not, that bad boy is going on ebay!


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> According to the manager of my store it will not be on sale. However, it's being sold at some stores according to people here. It seems like with Yankee Candle every store hears a different story.


I spoke with the manager of my store Thursday night and she told me it would go live on 9/3. I forgot to ask how much it would be.


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> I spoke with the manager of my store Thursday night and she told me it would go live on 9/3. I forgot to ask how much it would be.


My guess is the manager at my store was reading the memo that came with the case for the preview party.


----------



## Dante

Hey gang, I emailed yankee asking about the raffled tart warmer. He responded by saying there will be a previously unreleased tart warmer available for purchase online and in stores on 9/3. Here's hoping!


----------



## grandma lise

Dante said:


> Hey gang, I emailed yankee asking about the raffled tart warmer. He responded by saying there will be a previously unreleased tart warmer available for purchase online and in stores on 9/3. Here's hoping!


They're likely referring to the Boney Head tart burner used for the drawing prizes at the Halloween Preview Party. I think that because stores were specifically instructed to not sell it, but as we saw here, some did...I assume with the permission of their district managers.

CONGRATS Halloeve55 on winning one! I LOVE surprises like that!

Lisa


----------



## Dante

I followed up the email asking about other unreleased pieces. A rep responded by saying, "there will be more boney bunch coming out in our halloween catalogue". I specifically said unreleased in addition to the preview party so I don't think she could have misunderstood. Too good to be true?


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gang, I emailed yankee asking about the raffled tart warmer. He responded by saying there will be a previously unreleased tart warmer available for purchase online and in stores on 9/3. Here's hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> They're likely referring to the Boney Head tart burner used for the drawing prizes at the Halloween Preview Party. I think that because stores were specifically instructed to not sell it, but as we saw here, some did...I assume with the permission of their district managers.
> 
> CONGRATS Halloeve55 on winning one! I LOVE surprises like that!
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

thank you! I was soo excited! Still am! Of course I put that puppy to use this morning!


----------



## Boognish

Mae said:


> Does anyone know how much the tart warmer will cost? I can't wait to have it!!


Mae, Montgomery offered to sell it to me but I bought it from another store.

I spoke with them earlier in the week, I don't know if it was a manager or not, you could try bham, or hsv if they won't sell it.


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman:that was ridiculous packing! We should all make videos on how to properly wrap these things and send them to YC. 'boney bunch wrapping 101 for dummies' my tart warmer was wrapped so excellent I was shocked.they wrapped the heck out of it with mini bubble wrap sheets with cardboard sheets surrounding it and then had it in a box that was tucked in the main box with thick bubble wrap between the tart box and main box


----------



## Halloeve55

Oh and my tart warmer also had the 24.99 sticker


----------



## witchyone

Since YC allows pictures as part of their reviews, anyone who got a broken/poorly painted/flocked up Boney should leave a bad review with pictures included so everyone can see what some of these pieces look like.


----------



## grandma lise

Dante said:


> I followed up the email asking about other unreleased pieces. A rep responded by saying, "there will be more boney bunch coming out in our halloween catalogue". I specifically said unreleased in addition to the preview party so I don't think she could have misunderstood. Too good to be true?


Interesting... I'm also surprised to learn there will be a Halloween catalog this year. We'll soon find out. Thanks Dante!

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Dante said:


> I followed up the email asking about other unreleased pieces. A rep responded by saying, "there will be more boney bunch coming out in our halloween catalogue". I specifically said unreleased in addition to the preview party so I don't think she could have misunderstood. Too good to be true?


 oh, i hope NOT...i can't afford more and have no space!!!


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i hope NOT...i can't afford more and have no space!!!


That's how I feel too! 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Got lil crow today. Little but cute! When I took him from the package, his leg came out of his body! I pushed him back down onto his leg.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i hope NOT...i can't afford more and have no space!!!


unless, of course, they release Little Red Boney Hood or Sleeping Boney or Boneystiltskin or Bonepuzel...or Boneys dressing up as monsters for a halloween party.


----------



## witchyone

hollow said:


> View attachment 163346
> 
> 
> 
> Got lil crow today. Little but cute! When I took him from the package, his leg came out of his body! I pushed him back down onto his leg.


That is really cute! Glad it was easily fixable.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i hope NOT...i can't afford more and have no space!!!


unless they release Boneyrella or Little Red Boney Hood or Sleeping Boney or Bonepunzel or Boneystiltskin....or Boney's dressing up for a costume party. 

Not bashing, but I really expect more quality from the Raven stuff for the prices they are charging...and a bigger size, too.


----------



## witchyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> unless they release Boneyrella or Little Red Boney Hood or Sleeping Boney or Bonepunzel or Boneystiltskin....or Boney's dressing up for a costume party.
> 
> Not bashing, but I really expect more quality from the Raven stuff for the prices they are charging...and a bigger size, too.


If they release any of those things, I am in huge trouble!


----------



## Guest

Oh no! Please, no more Boney stuff! I literally cannot hold more.

My house will explode in a shower of black and orange ceramic...


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> unless they release Boneyrella or Little Red Boney Hood or Sleeping Boney or Bonepunzel or Boneystiltskin....or Boney's dressing up for a costume party.
> 
> Not bashing, but I really expect more quality from the Raven stuff for the prices they are charging...and a bigger size, too.


He is tiny, but really cute in person. I almost vomited blood when his dang leg popped out!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> If they release any of those things, I am in huge trouble!


ain't it da troof!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> I have been looking for the same piece since 2008 Trio lantern & every time it arrived broken. Ebay seller does have one listed but it also has been in ER & repaired. Please help us!
> View attachment 163226


You see them on ebay often? I missed one about a week ago and that was the first one I've seen.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Happythenjaded:good score! Your hearse guy did look like he took a hard wave to the face..hehe.the flickers look nice!might have to check them out!oh an I went to pier1,no led tapers they did have the tree that's 29.99 online in store.it needs more branches for $30 in my opinion.


Thanks! Yeah-- his face is busted!! LOL...but, I think it makes him a tough dude so thats cool  

I did stop by Pier 1 today and I wasn't as excited as I thought... everything was covered in glitter..Which I dont mind a little glitter but this was the glitter that 'sheds'... even the creepy spiral type tree was glittered... GRRR!! So I passed  

Also stopped by Ross and Marshalls hoping to find a headless horseman globe but they had zero Halloween items out so grrrrrrrr


----------



## happythenjaded

Dante said:


> Hey gang, I emailed yankee asking about the raffled tart warmer. He responded by saying there will be a previously unreleased tart warmer available for purchase online and in stores on 9/3. Here's hoping!


Yessss! I need it in my life to feel complete. LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks! Yeah-- his face is busted!! LOL...but, I think it makes him a tough dude so thats cool
> 
> I did stop by Pier 1 today and I wasn't as excited as I thought... everything was covered in glitter..Which I dont mind a little glitter but this was the glitter that 'sheds'... even the creepy spiral type tree was glittered... GRRR!! So I passed
> 
> Also stopped by Ross and Marshalls hoping to find a headless horseman globe but they had zero Halloween items out so grrrrrrrr


The Pier 1 by me had the same stuff. Everything was glitter. Nothing I really wanted.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks! Yeah-- his face is busted!! LOL...but, I think it makes him a tough dude so thats cool
> 
> I did stop by Pier 1 today and I wasn't as excited as I thought... everything was covered in glitter..Which I dont mind a little glitter but this was the glitter that 'sheds'... even the creepy spiral type tree was glittered... GRRR!! So I passed
> 
> Also stopped by Ross and Marshalls hoping to find a headless horseman globe but they had zero Halloween items out so grrrrrrrr


Do you know when BBW will have there house out?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> The Pier 1 by me had the same stuff. Everything was glitter. Nothing I really wanted.


They were great items if they would lay off the glitter. But, I understand most people are attracted to Halloween items that are covered in glitter. I dont mind as long as the glitter does not fall off everywhere.... if it does that I just cant buy it. I dont want to look like I've been partying with Ke$ha all night.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Do you know when BBW will have there house out?


I don't yet  I stopped by today and the only new Halloween item they had out was the spider soap holder... It was cute but I am waiting until the Halloween items come out to get that. The manager was in the back unboxing new shipments but I didnt ask because I wanted to be surprised... is that weird? LOL. Anyway-- the lady I deal with at my local store just tells me to call if I hear that something is out in other stores and she will let me know if they have it and hold what I want. So, once we start hearing they're out in some stores we can just call and have them hold it for us


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> I don't yet  I stopped by today and the only new Halloween item they had out was the spider soap holder... It was cute but I am waiting until the Halloween items come out to get that. The manager was in the back unboxing new shipments but I didnt ask because I wanted to be surprised... is that weird? LOL. Anyway-- the lady I deal with at my local store just tells me to call if I hear that something is out in other stores and she will let me know if they have it and hold what I want. So, once we start hearing they're out in some stores we can just call and have them hold it for us


Oh great! Please share when you hear


----------



## happythenjaded

Of course BoneyBL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Looks like both couples are wanting to move into the new mansion... hmmmm...


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Looks like both couples are wanting to move into the new mansion... hmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 163356


The bride and groom better watch out - Frankie's girl may be hiding a shiv in her hair.


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> The bride and groom better watch out - Frankie's girl may be hiding a shiv in her hair.


LOL! They are gangsta we've learned.............. LOL


----------



## Kitty

Boneybunchlove said:


> You see them on ebay often? I missed one about a week ago and that was the first one I've seen.


2008 Trio lantern was posted & bought within an 30 min. before I saw it!
It is not often that I see one anywhere.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> They were great items if they would lay off the glitter. But, I understand most people are attracted to Halloween items that are covered in glitter. I dont mind as long as the glitter does not fall off everywhere.... if it does that I just cant buy it. I dont want to look like I've been partying with Ke$ha all night.


I can go for a party with Ke$ha


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Looks like both couples are wanting to move into the new mansion... hmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 163356


There's room for everyone in the mansion. Just keep the brides away from the headless farmer. I heard he's a player.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I can go for a party with Ke$ha


LOL! Oh myyyy!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> There's room for everyone in the mansion. Just keep the brides away from the headless farmer. I heard he's a player.


LOL. Okay will do  He is rather dashing isn't he?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL. Okay will do  He is rather dashing isn't he?


I start to wonder if there is a new mystery of Yankee Manor. All our Boney Bunches are losing their heads.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I start to wonder if there is a new mystery of Yankee Manor. All our Boney Bunches are losing their heads.


Well thankfully the only headless Boneys I've had are meant to be headless LOL. Maybe one of them is going around chopping heads off?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Well thankfully the only headless Boneys I've had are meant to be headless LOL. Maybe one of them is going around chopping heads off?


There's not enough characters this year to have suspects. My guess is Bone White. She's disappeared pretty fast.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> 2008 Trio lantern was posted & bought within an 30 min. before I saw it!
> It is not often that I see one anywhere.


I saw it late too. Ugh its my favorite and seems to be scarce. I can't bring myself to buy the broken one that's listed.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> I start to wonder if there is a new mystery of Yankee Manor. All our Boney Bunches are losing their heads.


When I opened my Bobbing for Apples, I saw that he was headless and had a total WTF?! moment until I remembered he was supposed to be that way. Whoops.


----------



## Jezebelle

Just got my package!


----------



## Jezebelle

Kitties are a-ok as well!


----------



## witchyone

The black cat stuff is really nice! I love the little jar cling!


----------



## Jezebelle

And my skull & raven tart burner lights up once I grabbed my AAA batteries. Can't wait until tonight to light them all with candles.


----------



## Jezebelle

witchyone said:


> The black cat stuff is really nice! I love the little jar cling!


Thanks! I wanted the black cat tart burner last year, but it sold out before I got it. The jar cling was so cute! I put it on a led candle so it wouldn't heat up and spoil the finish on the ceramic.


----------



## Lucy08

Boneybunchlove said:


> I saw it late too. Ugh its my favorite and seems to be scarce. I can't bring myself to buy the broken one that's listed.


Bought one off eBay in the last couple weeks. The top of the middle head was broken. The seller was a huge PITA and said it was a defect. Yeah, no it wasnt. i thnk she knew it was lke that and shipped it anyway. We returned it and got our money back. But, as it is eBay policy, we had to eat the return shipping. So if this is the one we had and returned, don't waste your money. The flocking was pretty bad as well.


----------



## Mae

Boognish said:


> Mae, Montgomery offered to sell it to me but I bought it from another store.
> 
> I spoke with them earlier in the week, I don't know if it was a manager or not, you could try bham, or hsv if they won't sell it.


My bank account REALLY needs me to wait and get it in September.


----------



## Boognish

I hear ya! I don't really want to think about how much I spent


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pier 1 by me had the same stuff. Everything was glitter. Nothing I really wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to look like I've been partying with Ke$ha all night.
Click to expand...

LOL! I am a girl and don't care for glitter overload!!! I didn't see the wire tree at mine but in th pictures online I didn't see glitter! Ugh!


----------



## Halloeve55

I see the headless horseman on ebay..to get or not to get..that is my question? Ughhhh 6 bids...ughhhh


----------



## wickedwillingwench

> LOL! I am a girl and don't care for glitter overload!!! I didn't see the wire tree at mine but in th pictures online I didn't see glitter! Ugh!


No such think as too much glitter!!!



> I see the headless horseman on ebay..to get or not to get..that is my question?


I coughed up the cash for one last week and am very glad I did. He is gorgeous and exciting.


----------



## Boognish

Thought I would share my boney pictures. My headless horseman isn't with the bunch yet, my hubby is making me wait until my birthday to put him out


----------



## Jezebelle

Wow, looks great Boognish! So jealous!


----------



## Boognish

Thanks!!  I still feel so new to the boney bunches!


----------



## witchyone

Bone White is really growing on me, and it looks great on your table, Boognish!


----------



## lilangel_66071

I am so ordering witches brew candle and a boney figure


----------



## Boognish

Thank you witchyone!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> LOL! I am a girl and don't care for glitter overload!!! I didn't see the wire tree at mine but in th pictures online I didn't see glitter! Ugh!


YES! It doesnt look glittery online and dont recall the description saying glitter but it is def. all blinged out  booooo !!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Just purchased these two Boney's on eBay... Hope they don't arrive headless!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Happy:I will cross my fingers for ya!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 163403
> 
> View attachment 163404
> 
> 
> Just purchased these two Boney's on eBay... Hope they don't arrive headless!!


I hope you got them from the same seller I did and didn't over pay. Also, if you did get from the same seller, she is awesome and stands behind her products if they arrive broke.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Happy:I will cross my fingers for ya!


Thank you! Lots of heads to chop here.... Bone White better stay away LOL.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 163403
> 
> View attachment 163404
> 
> 
> Just purchased these two Boney's on eBay... Hope they don't arrive headless!!


I was watching these on ebay...just saw they were purchased... I was thinking about them lol I guess you snooze you lose


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I hope you got them from the same seller I did and didn't over pay. Also, if you did get from the same seller, she is awesome and stands behind her products if they arrive broke.


Was it Capri something?


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> I was watching these on ebay...just saw they were purchased... I was thinking about them lol I guess you snooze you lose


Got them together for a great deal in my opinion. I think it was $59 for $60 or both?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Was it Capri something?


Yes, she is awesome. Your not going to have any problems.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I was watching these on ebay...just saw they were purchased... I was thinking about them lol I guess you snooze you lose


She always gets them back in stock every few days so keep watching for them.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Yes, she is awesome. Your not going to have any problems.


That's the one we had issues with recently!


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> That's the one we had issues with recently!


Sorry you had issues with the seller. What happened?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes, she is awesome. Your not going to have any problems.


Myer-- Can I consult with you before any of my BB purchases? That would make my life so much easier! LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Sorry you had issues with the seller. What happened?


It was Bone White's fault.....................


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myer-- Can I consult with you before any of my BB purchases? That would make my life so much easier! LOL!


Yes and I will consult with you on my BBW purchases.


----------



## happythenjaded

Here are a few Boney's on my list to purchase next... Can anyone give me some fair/decent prices on what to pay for each? You all are more experienced as I am more of a new collector... THANKS! There are so many... I have a long way to go LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes and I will consult with you on my BBW purchases.


Well you sir have a deal !! *hand shake*


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> View attachment 163405
> 
> View attachment 163406
> 
> View attachment 163407
> 
> View attachment 163408
> 
> View attachment 163409
> 
> 
> Here are a few Boney's on my list to purchase next... Can anyone give me some fair/decent prices on what to pay for each? You all are more experienced as I am more of a new collector... THANKS! There are so many... I have a long way to go LOL.


Hoot - There is one on ebay right now for a good price.

Witch - You can normally catch her for $20-$25

Witch - She runs about $30-$35

Santa - You can find him very cheap. I wouldn't spend more than $20 for him 

Gothic Couple - You and I are both on the look out for this one. Normally it sells for $50-$75


----------



## happythenjaded

Thank you very much! I dont want to pay over what is fair... I know sometimes that's not always possible but.....


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you very much! I dont want to pay over what is fair... I know sometimes that's not always possible but.....


I will also be going to the outlet store once they stock Halloween. Normally they have back stock of Boney Bunch cheap so I will list what they have and try to grab for those that need them.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I will also be going to the outlet store once they stock Halloween. Normally they have back stock of Boney Bunch cheap so I will list what they have and try to grab for those that need them.


o0o0oh! Let me know! I will reimburse you for the items, shipping, and whatever else!


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> I will also be going to the outlet store once they stock Halloween. Normally they have back stock of Boney Bunch cheap so I will list what they have and try to grab for those that need them.


I intend to to head to my nearest outlet store next weekend. Someone on the YC facebook page indicated they found some great deals at their outlet store this weekend. ( including the flying witch from last year ( love that piece  ) and this for $30.00 http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/wicked,-tricky--boo-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1294014.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> o0o0oh! Let me know! I will reimburse you for the items, shipping, and whatever else!


Sounds good, they usually have their stuff out in a few weeks.


----------



## myerman82

Countess Dracula said:


> I intend to to head to my nearest outlet store next weekend. Someone on the YC facebook page indicated they found some great deals at their outlet store this weekend. ( including the flying witch from last year ( love that piece  ) and this for $30.00 http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/wicked,-tricky--boo-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1294014.


Are yo serious the stuff is out now??? I have to check tomorrow.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Sounds good, they usually have their stuff out in a few weeks.


SWEEEEET!!     what pieces are you looking for personally when you go?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> SWEEEEET!!     what pieces are you looking for personally when you go?


Last year I pretty much bough the entire collection. Hopefully they may have one of the few pieces that I need to replace. I normally just go to help others get these for the great price.


----------



## Kitty

bonanza.com 
Browse by Category:	boney bunch
I have [purchased items at this website & very pleased.


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> Are yo serious the stuff is out now??? I have to check tomorrow.


Yup, someone said they got some Halloween deals this weekend ( 50% off everything she bought )    
I can't make it to my outlet store this weekend but I am planning to swing by next weekend ... hopefully my store has their Halloween stuff out and they have a decent stock of some nice stuff to peruse and perhaps purchase ( if my hubby doesn't take my debit card away from me LOL )


----------



## myerman82

Countess Dracula said:


> Yup, someone said they got some Halloween deals this weekend ( 50% off everything she bought )
> I can't make it to my outlet store this weekend but I am planning to swing by next weekend ... hopefully my store has their Halloween stuff out and they have a decent stock of some nice stuff to peruse and perhaps purchase ( if my hubby doesn't take my debit card away from me LOL )


I guess I will be going tomorrow. Two years ago they didn't stock anything until September and last year it was already September when I went.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Last year I pretty much bough the entire collection. Hopefully they may have one of the few pieces that I need to replace. I normally just go to help others get these for the great price.


I need help! I need help! I need help!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I need help! I need help! I need help!


Why don't you send me a list of stuff you need. 
Yes you do need help, playing with the glitter too much at Pier One I see.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Why don't you send me a list of stuff you need.
> Yes you do need help, playing with the glitter too much at Pier One I see.


BAHA!!! Well I followed it thinking I would find Ke$ha but she was asleep since it was before noon HAHA.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> BAHA!!! Well I followed it thinking I would find Ke$ha but she was asleep since it was before noon HAHA.


Ke$ha is out chopping off the Boney Bunch heads.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Gothic farmers is on ebay for $59.99 BIN


----------



## happythenjaded

Haha yes she is!!! 

I saw the arch today @ P1... Loved it!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Haha yes she is!!!
> 
> I saw the arch today @ P1... Loved it!


It was nice but too expensive for me.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Ke$ha is out chopping off the Boney Bunch heads.





myerman82 said:


> It was nice but too expensive for me.


amen to that!


----------



## Jezebelle

myerman82 said:


> I will also be going to the outlet store once they stock Halloween. Normally they have back stock of Boney Bunch cheap so I will list what they have and try to grab for those that need them.


Awesome! Keep us posted!! I'm still looking for a Play Dead Bonsey


----------



## myerman82

opps quoted wrong person


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Does anyone have the 2009 Boney Bunch dip chiller? If so, check this out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4611bb22c9. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Boognish said:


> Thought I would share my boney pictures. My headless horseman isn't with the bunch yet, my hubby is making me wait until my birthday to put him out
> 
> View attachment 163398


Oh boy, I was hoping someone would post a picture of the Pumpkin Collection votive holder lit. Need to order it and the larger pumpkin tea light holder. It really does sparkle and glow. So pretty!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Does anyone have the 2009 Boney Bunch dip chiller? If so, check this out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4611bb22c9. Unbelievable!!!


I didn't know about the serving pieces until 2010 so didn't collect them. I came close to buying the Boney cake/cupcake pedestal, but at the time $45 plus shipping seemed too much. They were all very nice. I'd love to see Yankee Candle re-release them.

Lisa


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> I didn't know about the serving pieces until 2010 so didn't collect them. I came close to buying the Boney cake/cupcake pedestal, but at the time $45 plus shipping seemed too much. They were all very nice. I'd love to see Yankee Candle re-release them.
> 
> Lisa


I hope they do re-release them or come out with a new line of serving items. I was just in awe of the price paid for the dip chiller. That is one expensive piece of ceramic!


----------



## Halloeve55

Happythenjaded:I want the witch with the Ball too..I love witches and she's great! 


Made the mistake of looking on eBay.i tried to stay away but couldn't help but take a peek..as for bids..should you put in a bid when you spot something you want right away or wait till the last day?? I don't even have an account yet so I'm very new.hehe


----------



## Kitty

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Does anyone have the 2009 Boney Bunch dip chiller? If so, check this out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4611bb22c9. Unbelievable!!!


Two years ago I paid $30 including shipping for the BB chiller.


----------



## maxthedog

wow, haven't seen that but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## maxthedog

Jezebelle said:


> Awesome! Keep us posted!! I'm still looking for a Play Dead Bonsey



I have an extra play dead if interested PM me. I see you're in CA though, so shipping may kill it.


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> Sorry you had issues with the seller. What happened?


It came damaged, the middle head was broken on top. Seller said no, manufacture defect. We think she knew when she sent it out. Sent it back, at our own cost of course, and got a refund. Didn't offer a replacement or anything, I was bummed!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Does anyone have the 2009 Boney Bunch dip chiller? If so, check this out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4611bb22c9. Unbelievable!!!


I saw that! Can't believe it went for that much!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

boney headless up for pretty cheap, imo. wish i had waited to buy mine..i woulda saved a few bucks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2581449757


----------



## happythenjaded

Maybe they are having a lavish halloween party and that's the centerpiece? Or maybe Ke$ha bought it to destroy it? Lolol craaaaazy!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded they have the witch, double tart warmer, and boney jar topper. which do you want.


----------



## halloweencreature

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Does anyone have the 2009 Boney Bunch dip chiller? If so, check this out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4611bb22c9. Unbelievable!!!


I bought the 2009 Boney Bunch dip chiller for $9.95 at a local drug store that year. I can't believe how much he sold on Ebay for!! I feel guilty to admit that I use mine occasionally, perhaps I should just display it now


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> happythenjaded they have the witch, double tart warmer, and boney jar topper. which do you want.


Witch & warmer please!


----------



## myerman82

No Boney Jar topper?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> No Boney Jar topper?


Okay, okay you pulled my leg!!


----------



## myerman82

ok, I got you the last double tart warmer.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> ok, i got you the last double tart warmer.


:d you. Are. Aaaaaaaaaaaamazing!


----------



## myerman82

Glad you cropped me out of that picture. That was some party we had last night.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Glad you cropped me out of that picture. That was some party we had last night.


Look closer at the skeleton in the back


----------



## myerman82

Now I see me lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Now I see me lol


LOL.. caught dead handed!!!


----------



## myerman82

Now to find that headless horseman globe


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Now to find that headless horseman globe


 o0o0o0ohhh!!


----------



## myerman82

No luck on that yet. I am going to a bigger Home Goods today so we shall see if I find it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> No luck on that yet. I am going to a bigger Home Goods today so we shall see if I find it.


I tried Marshall's yesterday since they are owned by the same company (I think) and they didnt have a single halloween or fall item out..... grrrrrrr.


----------



## myerman82

I knew she was the one going around beheading our Boney Bunches


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I knew she was the one going around beheading our Boney Bunches


So is Bone off the hook?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> So is Bone off the hook?


No not yet


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> No not yet


We will get to the bottom of this !


----------



## Halloeve55

Bidding is not fun! Too much suspense!!


----------



## myerman82

Happythenjaded, I also got you dead from the neck up. Just picked up everything for you


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happythenjaded, I also got you dead from the neck up. Just picked up everything for you


Realllllly??


----------



## myerman82

Yes it was only five bucks. You got the last one of everything.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes it was only five bucks. You got the last one of everything.


What would I do without you?? Besides be sad! Lolol


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> I was watching these on ebay...just saw they were purchased... I was thinking about them lol I guess you snooze you lose


Hey BBL- she has these back in stock already


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> What would I do without you?? Besides be sad! Lolol


You would play in the glitter without me


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You would play in the glitter without me


LOL... but I would be sad while doing so!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Hey BBL- she has these back in stock already


Thanks! I'm gonna try n get them now


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna try n get them now


Good luck!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Did you make offer or just BIN?


----------



## myerman82

Make an offer and get it a bit cheaper.


----------



## happythenjaded

I got both of mine for under $60 I think.


----------



## ninababy100109

Hey guys. Took me a while but got caught up on all the goings-on here. Myerman - u are very kind to be picking up bonies for all our friends here. Could you pick me up the 09 dip chiller when u get a chance, ha! Can u guys believe that! I've been lurking around eBay myself and I can't believe some of the prices our precious bonies are going for. I mean there were always certain pieces that would fetch hundreds - the 08 b&g (not anymore of course), the. 08 mother and baby, the hearse, three headed guy... But now we r seeing the market value of the. 09 and even 10 pieces skyrocket. I mean lil boo coffin sold for 158 this morning! My goodness. There's a aunt Hilda spider lady lantern that I've been watching. Figured it may go for 150 tops. The bid is up to 105...with 5 days left! I shutter to think what that might end up going for. I was gonna get in but I can't be taking a second mortgage on my house rt now. Wow is all I can say. I know it's that time of year. But pieces I could normally grab for 50 to 75 seemed to have tripled in value! It's def all flocked up, ha! Hey - maybe we'll all be rich someday!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> C'mon YC, you have ONE job with your candle holders. Well, several jobs relly, but only one primary one and that is: They shouldn't catch on fire when being used normally.
> I got the rest of my babies today and I unpacked my haunted house spinning votive holder thingie and noticed that the candle would be a lot closer to the middle of the spinning thing than they usually are. I have the previous two Halloween versions the graveyard and the other haunted house and then a spring one with bluebirds that fly around. On all three of those the candle is positioned so that it's closer to the edge of the spinning part.
> Sooo... I popped in a votive, I actually had to wedge it in under the bar that holds up the spinner. I lit it up and nothing, it's under the center flat part and not the blades so it won't spin. And to make matters worse, since the flame is so close to the bar that holds the spinner, after about 30 seconds the paint on that part started to bubble and melt. It gave off an awful smell, and of course I blew it out then so I don't know if it would've caught on fire or not, but still unacceptable that it got that far!
> You guys be careful if any of you got this piece and make sure it doesn't do that before you leave it to burn.
> 
> The first pic is to illustrate where the candle is in relation to everything else, and the second one it's kind of hard to see but it's where the paint melted off. The white stuff is just wax from trying to get the candle in and out of there. =/
> 
> View attachment 163146
> 
> 
> View attachment 163145


Been gone a few days and had a lot of posts on this thread to read through. Sanura03 I can't thank you enough for the warning about this piece. I checked mine out, and sure enough, mine did the same thing. The top bar is only about an inch away from the flame of the candle and the bats won't spin at all. I left it burning for a few minutes to make sure, but then started smelling that same burning smell you mentioned and blew the candle out. This will be going back for a refund immediately. I wouldn't be surprised to see a recall on this if they get enough complaints. I probably would have left mine in the box until closer to Halloween, so I'm so thankful for the heads up! 

While I was at it, I rechecked all my Boney pieces and I'm sure glad I did. My hearse came out of the box with one of the 2 surfboards sticking down at a funny angle, but I was going to ignore that, until I turned it over and noticed that it had stuck completely out of the hole on the bottom of the car and you can see the broken ceramic from where it snapped off. I searched the box and there are tiny ceramic shards in the styrofoam that I hadn't noticed during the first rush of excitement to get everything out. I'm really bummed about this, but feel this needs to go back as well as a defective piece. I'm debating on taking back to the store instead of calling YC customer service, but not sure if the store can help with a replacement when they get their Sept supply. Any thoughts?


----------



## myerman82

If you can take it back to the store and get a replacement there you can see, do it. I wouldn't trust Yankee Candle's shipping. It's hit or miss, at least for me it is.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm very disappointed with the quality this year. I thought about keeping the hearse since the break is on the bottom, but I'm concerned that since it was obviously in the wrong position to begin with that it will just keeping fracturing over time. And the whole thing with the spinning bats piece is a pure FIRE HAZARD. Geez!


----------



## Alliecat

All the Boney Bunch pieces are back in stock online...I wonder if the stores will get more in before Sept 3rd? Has anyone heard? I like to hand pick my boneys!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I just ordered the motorcycle and Bone Dry (missed them the first time around) and the jar topper because someone has convinced me that I need the jar toppers even though I dont even use YC candles LOLOL! I think the only one I dont have now is the bobbin' for apples guy.....


----------



## myerman82

You can always put that jar topper in with Bone White. That's what I did with mine. The other one is a hat (from this year) so you can display it by itself.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You can always put that jar topper in with Bone White. That's what I did with mine. The other one is a hat (from this year) so you can display it by itself.


Oh darn wait, I ordered the illuma-lid thing not the jar topper....oops LOL.


----------



## myerman82

That one is awesome too...You need to now get the poison apple jar from Yankee Candle that I saw today to put with Bone White. I know you don't like Yankee Candle candles but that would be awesome displayed with bone white.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That one is awesome too...You need to now get the poison apple jar from Yankee Candle that I saw today to put with Bone White. I know you don't like Yankee Candle candles but that would be awesome displayed with bone white.


o0o0h! Sounds cool! Is that on the website too?


----------



## myerman82

Nope, I only saw it at the outlet store. It was a limited candle last year. I think they are on sale too.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Nope, I only saw it at the outlet store. It was a limited candle last year. I think they are on sale too.


Ohh okay... Wonder what it smells like? Wicked poison? LOL


----------



## myerman82

I think I might have to take a ride back there for someone.  For anyone needing them, they had all three of the limited editions there.


----------



## myerman82

It kind of smells like sour apple. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> It kind of smells like sour apple. lol


o0o0o0h... wonder what it tastes like?? *drool*


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> o0o0o0h... wonder what it tastes like?? *drool*


Your on your own there LOL I'm not touching that one.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Your on your own there LOL I'm not touching that one.


Yeah you see what happend to Bone White........... LOLOL !!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah you see what happend to Bone White........... LOLOL !!


"Snow White" became Bone White LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> "Snow White" became Bone White LOL


LOL... we should ask her if it was worth it when she gets back from hacking heads with Ke$ha.


----------



## witchyone

Can you return online YC purchases in-store?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

witchyone said:


> Can you return online YC purchases in-store?


Yes I have


----------



## witchyone

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yes I have


Good to know, for some reason I thought you couldn't! That makes things a bit easier.


----------



## witchyone

Wow, '11 Bonesy sold out! I was going to buy him on 9/3 along with Bone White. I hope it comes back in stock!


----------



## happythenjaded

Glad I ordered my motorcycle and Bone Dry last night !


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Glad I ordered my motorcycle and Bone Dry last night !


I went to sleep early and missed all the fun!


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> I went to sleep early and missed all the fun!


It was a quick flash sale or something lmao. Maybe they were all the returns?? LMAO.


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> It was a quick flash sale or something lmao. Maybe they were all the returns?? LMAO.


Ha ha ha, headless Bonesys and flocked up Franks for all!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> It was a quick flash sale or something lmao. Maybe they were all the returns?? LMAO.


Watch out everyone, your Boneys might arrive headless, or Bride-less, or they might have weird eyes.


----------



## happythenjaded

I am all for intentional headless as you all may know lol. Hey, we already have Franks with tattoos and surfers with black faces so what else can go wrong? LOL.


----------



## Alliecat

Glad you got the ones you wanted happy, I actually like the bobbing for apples one, I think it's really cute lol. I tried putting a bunch of the frank n bride and bone white in my cart, just to get an idea of how many they had. I stopped when I got over 500 of each lol. I'm surprised they sold out of that many over night, unless they took some off the site? The last time they came back in stock they only had 30 some franks and 40 or so trains when I checked. I called my store and was told they are getting more boneys in their next shipment. I just like picking them out so I think I'll wait for in-store. If you wanna pick your own out, call your local store, they should be getting more in before the 9/3 date.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yeah my "local" store is not so local LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Alliecat said:


> Glad you got the ones you wanted happy, I actually like the bobbing for apples one, I think it's really cute lol. I tried putting a bunch of the frank n bride and bone white in my cart, just to get an idea of how many they had. I stopped when I got over 500 of each lol. I'm surprised they sold out of that many over night, unless they took some off the site? The last time they came back in stock they only had 30 some franks and 40 or so trains when I checked. I called my store and was told they are getting more boneys in their next shipment. I just like picking them out so I think I'll wait for in-store. If you wanna pick your own out, call your local store, they should be getting more in before the 9/3 date.


They are playing the same supply and demand game as last year. They make them available over night and then put them out of stock by morning. This creates a fake buzz that they are selling out and more people will jump at the opportunity to order the next time they go on sale.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> They are playing the same supply and demand game as last year. They make them available over night and then put them out of stock by morning. This creates a fake buzz that they are selling out and more people will jump at the opportunity to order the next time they go on sale.


It so worked........ lolol.


----------



## Alliecat

myerman82 said:


> They are playing the same supply and demand game as last year. They make them available over night and then put them out of stock by morning. This creates a fake buzz that they are selling out and more people will jump at the opportunity to order the next time they go on sale.


I was so tempted to order the 2 I haven't gotten yet, but flashbacks to the preview party and the pieces I saw at the store with misspellings and shoddy paint jobs and the flocked up flocking (lol, thanks for that term) and so forth deterred me from doing so. I'm not too fond of the fake supply/demand game they are playing...I was a sleep deprived participant of it last year with the black cat tart warmer and I don't think I will ever fully recover from the stress of that lol.


----------



## myerman82

Yet they brought back the black cat tart warmer in stores. Why make it an online exclusive and then just bring it back and in stores. Oh wait, they had a lot left over from last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yet they brought back the black cat tart warmer in stores. Why make it an online exclusive and then just bring it back and in stores. Oh wait, they had a lot left over from last year.


I still need to get that one also. LOL.


----------



## pinkie1205

I LOVE THE BLACK CAT TART WARMER!!!! I just love it so much. I'm starting to like those pieces more than Boneys!! Well maybe about the same. I don't think there is anything else I want fr this year. I want the Christmas Boneys so I can make a Christmas shelf this year. 

My small collection...

I'm terrible at dusting. I dusted off my boneys that I leave displayed. I blew out the candy dish only to have what felt like an inch of dust blow back in my face. I have to keep on top of dusting more!!

I want to make a pumpkin patch on top of one of my radiators so I might add my pumpkin boneys to that. I'm undecided. It depends on if I get more pieces. I have to put butterfingers in my candy dish.


----------



## happythenjaded

pinkie1205 said:


> I LOVE THE BLACK CAT TART WARMER!!!! I just love it so much. I'm starting to like those pieces more than Boneys!! Well maybe about the same. I don't think there is anything else I want fr this year. I want the Christmas Boneys so I can make a Christmas shelf this year.
> 
> My small collection...
> 
> I'm terrible at dusting. I dusted off my boneys that I leave displayed. I blew out the candy dish only to have what felt like an inch of dust blow back in my face. I have to keep on top of dusting more!!
> 
> I want to make a pumpkin patch on top of one of my radiators so I might add my pumpkin boneys to that. I'm undecided. It depends on if I get more pieces. I have to put butterfingers in my candy dish.


 Awesome collection Pinkie


----------



## Halloeve55

Pinkie:love your setup! Myerman & happy:thanks for all this Kesha talk..had her in my dream... All you eBay boney buyers..I am now hooked and looking at my eBay app every hour! I've made a 'back-stock wishlist'! I am hoping for someone helping me with prices of the pieces I want when they first came out.im afraid of overpaying.and anybody have people I should stay away from? I bought the witch with the glazing ball! Been wanting her since lastyear..hope she comes in one piece!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Pinkie:love your setup! Myerman & happy:thanks for all this Kesha talk..had her in my dream... All you eBay boney buyers..I am now hooked and looking at my eBay app every hour! I've made a 'back-stock wishlist'! I am hoping for someone helping me with prices of the pieces I want when they first came out.im afraid of overpaying.and anybody have people I should stay away from? I bought the witch with the glazing ball! Been wanting her since lastyear..hope she comes in one piece!


LOL same with me. I have a list and I just get what I can when I see it at a low price. I think I am going to get the witch w/ crystal ball too.... see her at a low price right now! hmmmmm.... 

Ke$ha lolol


----------



## Halloeve55

Happy: just bought here with a small lump on her hat but the other one that's available has glue that has run down from under the ball,if you zoom in you can see it.the one I wanted that was in perfect condition was bought 4 mins before I went to buy it..my husband told me to buy it before hand but I was contemplating the price..that's what I get


----------



## witchyone

I posted a review of Frank along with the picture of the bride's eyes, and YC responded with this: "We appreciate your feedback on our Boney Bunch taper holder. We are sorry to hear of your disappointment. We take our guests' feedback very seriously and it helps us better our products and achieve our goal of being America's Best Loved Candles™. Many of our accessories are hand painted and will have variations from piece to piece. However, we are happy to exchange the item if you would like to return it."

They're joking, right? Those eyes are not a "variation". They're FLOCKED UP. How nice that I can exchange it! Like a fool, I accidentally threw out the packing slip for it, so I actually can't return or exchange it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

witchyone said:


> I posted a review of Frank along with the picture of the bride's eyes, and YC responded with this: "We appreciate your feedback on our Boney Bunch taper holder. We are sorry to hear of your disappointment. We take our guests' feedback very seriously and it helps us better our products and achieve our goal of being America's Best Loved Candles™. Many of our accessories are hand painted and will have variations from piece to piece. However, we are happy to exchange the item if you would like to return it."
> 
> They're joking, right? Those eyes are not a "variation". They're FLOCKED UP. How nice that I can exchange it! Like a fool, I accidentally threw out the packing slip for it, so I actually can't return or exchange it.


print your email and take it to yankee candle anyway. I bet they exchange it.


----------



## Halloeve55

Witchy:never tried it but maybe you can print your email verification of your purchase and use that?


----------



## witchyone

That's a good idea - thanks!


----------



## myerman82

I would actually call Yankee Candle. Tell them your unhappy with it. Tell them it's broke if you have to. Your email should contain the order number. They should send you out a replacement. 
I asked for my replacement on Friday morning and it still was not shipped out. Must not be that important for them to make us happy.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> I would actually call Yankee Candle. Tell them your unhappy with it. Tell them it's broke if you have to. Your email should contain the order number. They should send you out a replacement.
> I asked for my replacement on Friday morning and it still was not shipped out. Must not be that important for them to make us happy.


I actually think I'm going to try calling them in the morning, because their reply really pissed me off. They're allegedly sending me a replacement '08 bride & groom too, but I've heard nothing about it after an email saying it would ship soon.


----------



## stacymaris

Woo hoo! Just got American Gothic on Amazon!!! So happy to share with others who love Boneys like I do!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> Woo hoo! Just got American Gothic on Amazon!!! So happy to share with others who love Boneys like I do!!!!


I got that one yesterday (or day before?) too!!! SOOOO excited for you too!!


----------



## Kitty

This Thursday,Aug. 13 my local YC is getting more BB in stock! 
Halloween YC catalog Sept.3. 
I called YC flagship in MA & VA for info on the Boney Dominoes game, are not going to have it.


----------



## Mae

stacymaris said:


> Woo hoo! Just got American Gothic on Amazon!!! So happy to share with others who love Boneys like I do!!!!


The American Gothic was the piece that got my obsession started. It is still my absolute favorite.


----------



## ninababy100109

Just got this old-school YC haunted mansion in eBay. A lil pricey but well worth it - I was dying to get my paws on this ever since grandma lise revealed hers. There's one left if anyone's interested. Search under boney bunch. Good luck!


----------



## happythenjaded

Now that is a killer mansion Ninababy!!


----------



## myerman82

I really want that mansion. Also, I saw the 2009 gothic couple so I might get them too.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Now that is a killer mansion Ninababy!!


Thanks happy! I've been sleuthing it out for a couple yrs now. Had to pay out the rear for it (125) but I did get the seller down a 20 bux. And it's certainly worth it considering what the old mansions seem to go for on the secondary market. Still one left.... Now if I could only get my hands on the one myerman gave his parents... Myerman - what was your family's address again, ha!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I really want that mansion. Also, I saw the 2009 gothic couple so I might get them too.


dooooo it doooooo it doooooo it !!!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Thanks happy! I've been sleuthing it out for a couple yrs now. Had to pay out the rear for it (125) but I did get the seller down a 20 bux. And it's certainly worth it considering what the old mansions seem to go for on the secondary market. Still one left.... Now if I could only get my hands on the one myerman gave his parents... Myerman - what was your family's address again, ha!!


LOL I live in a haunted house the the ghosts protect my collection when i'm not home. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> LOL I live in a haunted house the the ghosts protect my collection when i'm not home. LOL


That is a fact.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

There are 2 2008 mansions on ebay right now.. $129!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> LOL I live in a haunted house the the ghosts protect my collection when i'm not home. LOL


I believe it, ha! BTW - still one leftttttt.....


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneybunchlove said:


> There are 2 2008 mansions on ebay right now.. $129!


I like those 2 but they're very similar to the newer ones. 

Myerman - someday could u please post some good pics of the 07 mansion u gave ur parents? Plllleeeassse?? That's the holy mansion grail - need to have it!


----------



## myerman82

I may have to visit them this week. I got some unfortunate news from them tonight so I want to get out there and see them. While I'm there I will take many pictures.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I believe it, ha! BTW - still one leftttttt.....


You are tempting me.....damn bills LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

Ninababy: you are lucky to get that awesome mansion! :drool:


----------



## myerman82

Anyone want to get me that mansion and I will send you a free Ghost. LOLOL I'm very tempted to get it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Anyone want to get me that mansion and I will send you a free Ghost. LOLOL I'm very tempted to get it.


Depends... is the ghost headless???


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Depends... is the ghost headless???


Headless or cutesy your choice lmao I can sprinkle glitter on it and say it came from the pier.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> headless or cutesy your choice lmao i can sprinkle glitter on it and say it came from the pier.


ke$ha frank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

JLO Frank


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> JLO Frank


>.< gasp!!!! She barely fits in the party box!!!


----------



## myerman82

That is some party box. Damn, I forgot to sprinkle some glitter on top. Oh well, the next box I will.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That is some party box. Damn, I forgot to sprinkle some glitter on top. Oh well, the next box I will.


Just wait til you get yours! LOL.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Just wait til you get yours! LOL.


Have fun unwrapping all the bubble wrap and scrap paper. I think I wrote the book on packing 101 ghetto style. LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> Ninababy: you are lucky to get that awesome mansion! :drool:


Ya lucky and broke, ha! I might have to move into that mansion! BTW - the other one is gone. Anyone here buy it?


----------



## myerman82

Not me but I hope whoever did get it doesn't try to sell it for a insane amount of money. I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## witchyone

Mae said:


> The American Gothic was the piece that got my obsession started. It is still my absolute favorite.


American Gothic is what did it for me, too, though I don't actually have it! To think I waffled on spending $30 for it on eBay in 2011! I should've grabbed it when I had the chance! At least I have the '10 farmers.


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> American Gothic is what did it for me, too, though I don't actually have it! To think I waffled on spending $30 for it on eBay in 2011! I should've grabbed it when I had the chance! At least I have the '10 farmers.


I really like that piece too. Although I only have the 2010 version I want to add it to my collection.


----------



## happythenjaded

GULP.

Guess I'll never add her to my collection................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ca9ca029


----------



## ninababy100109

Anyone else see the scarecrow electric tart warmer in the new YC catalog? Love that thing! So cute! Guess I'm going to have to go put in an online order. And I have to get to 45 so I guess I'll have to buy one or two other things. O dear does my wallet hurt! 
And now that I'm thinking of it: Why is it that the scarecrow line, and cafe accessories, and lodge collection are all done so well, but the quality of the boney bunch has sucked! I know the answer - Yankee knows the BB will sell in high volume regardless, and they can both meet the demand and make a wider ptofit margin by using a cheap/crappy manufacturer. But really! All this lovely craftsmanship goes into a freakin deer antler votive holder, but our beloved bonies are basically falling apart and dripping with paint and flocking flock (I really should've copyrighted that term). It's ridiculous. I know the only real solution would be if we consumers stopped buying. But we all know that's not going to happen. And y should it have to come to that anyway. Forget fan appreciation day and all this other crap. If u want to show us appreciation YC, hire a better manufacturer and put more time and effort into our beloved Boney Bunch next year. 
OK so there's my spontaneous rant for the day. I feel better now. Sorry guys but it took about a week for it to sync in. I was just taking a peek at my collection, and when u compare the older pieces to this year's, it's so telling how badly the quality has suffered.
Anyway, now that I've lambasted YC, lemme go give them more of my $$ - I really have to have that tart warmer, ha!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> GULP.
> 
> Guess I'll never add her to my collection................
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ca9ca029


That seller is dreaming. Not gonna happen.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> GULP.
> 
> Guess I'll never add her to my collection................
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ca9ca029


Way, way, way over-priced happy. Dont get me wrong, it seems as tho the market value of these older pieces has gone up this year...but not this much. There was one on eBay yesterday for $210, which is more in line with what its true value is. Not sure if its still there tho. Of course, this time of year is the worse for back-collecting. Don't get frustrated. I see this piece in ur future for a cost of about 200ish...


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That seller is dreaming. Not gonna happen.


I am dreaming too!! LOL.


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> GULP.
> 
> Guess I'll never add her to my collection................
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ca9ca029


I am right there with you! I want her so bad!


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Way, way, way over-priced happy. Dont get me wrong, it seems as tho the market value of these older pieces has gone up this year...but not this much. There was one on eBay yesterday for $210, which is more in line with what its true value is. Not sure if its still there tho. Of course, this time of year is the worse for back-collecting. Don't get frustrated. I see this piece in ur future for a cost of about 200ish...


Yes, this is the worst time of year to buy Halloween stuff..... blah! 

Thank you-- I hope I see it in my future too lolol.


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> I am right there with you! I want her so bad!


Wanna split her? Heads or tails?


----------



## myerman82

Too bad I picked her up for ONE MILLION DOLLARS................


----------



## ninababy100109

hollow said:


> I am right there with you! I want her so bad!


I actually bought her off eBay 2 yrs ago for 125. My aunt had bought it for herself in 08. She had a flood in her home and this one piece shattered. Of all the bonies that could've broke! I felt so bad I gave her mine. Then this year we went to the preview party as we always do together. We usually buy something for each other. I gave her a 100 YC gift card. She gave me a shiny new mama and baby! I couldn't believe my eyes! It was brand new in the box. She's very close with the sa at the YC location in Boston. This wonderful woman had an extra stashed away and sold it to my aunt for RETAIL! I guess my aunt tried to give her a hundred but she wouldn't take it. I call that boney karma, ha!


----------



## happythenjaded

lololol


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> I actually bought her off eBay 2 yrs ago for 125. My aunt had bought it for herself in 08. She had a flood in her home and this one piece shattered. Of all the bonies that could've broke! I felt so bad I gave her mine. Then this year we went to the preview party as we always do together. We usually buy something for each other. I gave her a 100 YC gift card. She gave me a shiny new mama and baby! I couldn't believe my eyes! It was brand new in the box. She's very close with the sa at the YC location in Boston. This wonderful woman had an extra stashed away and sold it to my aunt for RETAIL! I guess my aunt tried to give her a hundred but she wouldn't take it. I call that boney karma, ha!


I dont know whether to be happy for you or jealous....so i'll just be both


----------



## myerman82

I'm on good terms with my Yankee Candle and I get no momma and baby.... LOL (I'm just playing) 
That is a great story. The manager at my store had her Bonesy break last year so I surprised her and gave her one. If you do good by others you normally get good karma.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I'm on good terms with my Yankee Candle and I get no momma and baby.... LOL (I'm just playing)
> That is a great story. The manager at my store had her Bonesy break last year so I surprised her and gave her one. If you do good by others you normally get good karma.


I definitely feel like that is what happend. It killed me to give up that piece, but my aunt has no husband or children. She lives by herself. And she looovvves. The boney bunch. So I knew she was broken hearted when that piece broke. I felt like giving her mine was something I really wanted to do. And not too long after, mama found her way back to me. Karma.


----------



## Spookywolf

I took the broken hearse and the haunted house w/bats back to the store today. My store manager was able to take care of refunding my money without a hitch. So glad I didn't have to pay to return those! I was surprised to see another hearse on the shelf because they had sold out on opening day. Wonder if someone returned it? There were about 4 Boney farmers left, 1 prom couple, 1 cat, and a few bobbing for apples. I'll probably wait and try to snag a farmer later in the season, hopefully marked down. (Myerman, this is all your fault, you know! You created a farmer fixation, and now I want to have one of my own. ) I asked my manager if she would be getting the next shipment in September because I wanted to get the Boney tart warmer, but she still didn't have confirmation for sure on that, and didn't know anything about a Halloween catalog. I decided not to replace the hearse, so just got the refund. Guess I've lost that loving feeling for it. I've been searching for the gothic farm couple with the pumpkin from 2010 on Ebay but the prices have skyrocketed, yikes! If anybody sees it for a good price, shout out.


----------



## myerman82

I know, Yankee Candle owes me a big paycheck for promoting these farmers. LOL


----------



## stacymaris

Went to my YC today and the lady did not know anything about a catalog. Picked up another bone dry for my brother and finally caved and bought a hearse. I feel like I'll be sorry later if I don't have it. That makes number 11 for this year, plus my Gothic farmers piece that is on the way. I'm sure my husband will notice when the house is covered with Boneys in September(or when the Amex bill comes!)...oh well Love my Boneys!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

stacymaris said:


> Went to my YC today and the lady did not know anything about a catalog. Picked up another bone dry for my brother and finally caved and bought a hearse. I feel like I'll be sorry later if I don't have it. That makes number 11 for this year, plus my Gothic farmers piece that is on the way. I'm sure my husband will notice when the house is covered with Boneys in September(or when the Amex bill comes!)...oh well Love my Boneys!!!


He will love it. Or he can leave. LOLOL JK!


----------



## myerman82

Just a update that my replacement 08 bride and groom that arrived broken last week did not ship yet. I am very disappointed in Yankee Candle this year. I don't know why it takes up to a week to ship something out, especially when they are replacement something that broke because of their carelessness.


----------



## rdcamero

myerman82 said:


> Just a update that my replacement 08 bride and groom that arrived broken last week did not ship yet. I am very disappointed in Yankee Candle this year. I don't know why it takes up to a week to ship something out, especially when they are replacement something that broke because of their carelessness.


Still waiting also.I inquired today about mine and was told they were finishing up inventory and it would ship soon.


----------



## myerman82

It's fine and all but I just don't want it to sell out before they get a chance to ship it out. You know how they love to ship "paying orders" first and then throw replacements in a box with no padding. This is the three try so I'm hoping they get it right.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I know, Yankee Candle owes me a big paycheck for promoting these farmers. LOL


yes they do!
ALL HAIL HEADLESS FACELESS FARMER! wonder who will rule next year?



myerman82 said:


> Just a update that my replacement 08 bride and groom that arrived broken last week did not ship yet. I am very disappointed in Yankee Candle this year. I don't know why it takes up to a week to ship something out, especially when they are replacement something that broke because of their carelessness.


this is taking ridiculously long! i hope you receive a great painted piece!


----------



## Halloeve55

so,now that i'm into backstocking old boneys on ebay..should i wait till after halloween for the prices to go down? not sure how this works??


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> so,now that i'm into backstocking old boneys on ebay..should i wait till after halloween for the prices to go down? not sure how this works??


Absolutely - the prices on the second market are always highest around this time of year. Only thing is, during the off-season you don't tend to see the rarer pieces, like the 08 pieces. But sometimes u get lucky. You have to be patient. Of course, sometimes it's ok to overpay a lil if there's a piece you really really want. But u should use grandma Lise's average value list as a reference when buying on eBay. Esp if ur new to it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

reminds me...i need to call around this morning and then take my cracked cat shade in for exchange. I am so mad about that.


----------



## Halloeve55

Thanks ninababy! I felt like I over payed for the glazing ball witch but I've been wanting her bad! Have to wait a while now before I can by my headless horseman


----------



## witchyone

ninababy100109 said:


> I definitely feel like that is what happend. It killed me to give up that piece, but my aunt has no husband or children. She lives by herself. And she looovvves. The boney bunch. So I knew she was broken hearted when that piece broke. I felt like giving her mine was something I really wanted to do. And not too long after, mama found her way back to me. Karma.


That is so sweet!


----------



## witchyone

I caved and bought the farmer with the horse and wagon on eBay. I figure I have every other farm-ish piece so I might as well get this one, too!

American Gothic for $40 plus $10 shipping!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...d=100034&prg=1079&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=161082104996&


----------



## myerman82

The farmer with the wagon is a great piece. I almost didn't get it the year it came out and I went back for it.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> The farmer with the wagon is a great piece. I almost didn't get it the year it came out and I went back for it.


I wish I had! I had it in my hands, then I was worried about how much storage space I had and put it back. Now that I have more room, I've been all over eBay looking for pieces I passed up the first time. I've also been gawking at what some of this year's pieces are listed for - it's insane!


----------



## myerman82

I don't think I ever spent ebay prices for any back pieces. I was always lucky to get what I wanted when they came out. I did however manager to collect some 2009 pieces that I missed for reasonable prices back in 2010. I do watch a lot of 2008 pieces on ebay but they usually end up selling for more than I am willing to spend.


----------



## Guest

Ok peoples: what is going on with the September Boneys? Is there gonna be new stuff or same old same old?

My kids, dogs and house are interfering with my Boney thread lifestyle, so I haven't been paying attention! Forgive me!


----------



## Halloeve55

I want the farmer wagon too!! It's so awesome!! We are all feeding into each others collection..it's horrible!! We will all make each go broke!


----------



## witchyone

If any new pieces get released in September, I am flocked.


----------



## Halloeve55

That's for flocking sure witchy! We all would!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Got my witch!!! Great first eBay experience!


----------



## myerman82

You used my idea to put the cat clinger on the witches pumpkin


----------



## witchyone

The cat clinger on the pumpkin is such a cute idea!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Got my witch!!! Great first eBay experience!



I want that one tooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> I want that one tooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!


happy, my friend...let's save time here...just tell us which boneys you DON'T want.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> happy, my friend...let's save time here...just tell us which boneys you DON'T want.


LOLOLOL ........ the unintentionally headless ones!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone else that put in a recent YC order get an email today stating they are working hard to complete your order but the shipping department is working overtime? They said they need a few more days to ship my order but they think the deal is worth the wait ........... LOL. wow...... funny.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hallo she is adorable! I have her too and she is my favorite piece of all time! 




Halloeve55 said:


> Got my witch!!! Great first eBay experience!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Anyone else that put in a recent YC order get an email today stating they are working hard to complete your order but the shipping department is working overtime? They said they need a few more days to ship my order but they think the deal is worth the wait ........... LOL. wow...... funny.


I didn't get that email. Oh wait, they don't care about me anymore. 
By the way, if you want that witch you can just drool over her in my collection.  You do have the other witch coming in today.


----------



## myerman82

Picture for happythenjaded


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Picture for happythenjaded


You do know I hatechu right? LOL.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You do know I hatechu right? LOL.


Really I haven't noticed.  lol


----------



## myerman82

I just noticed all my extension cords are beyond ghetto LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Really I haven't noticed.  lol


 Ke$ha is ready with her glitter and bat lol


----------



## myerman82

I have JLO to defend me.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I have JLO to defend me.


LOL J.Lo is in the party box !!! BOOM BOOM !!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I just noticed all my extension cords are beyond ghetto LOL



I assure you that is the LAST thing anyone is looking at LOLOL.


----------



## myerman82

When you open it she's gonna beat you silly. She don't need a bat, she fights ghetto style.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> When you open it she's gonna beat you silly. She don't need a bat, she fights ghetto style.


Heads will roooooooooooooooll !!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Heads will roooooooooooooooll !!!


yes...yours lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> yes...yours lol


mwahahaha


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I want that one tooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!


 get it! the glass lights up! it blinks colors fast then slow..excellent with ke$ha glitter!!


----------



## grandma lise

Love that black cat clinger. I think I have three of four now!

When I saw this picture by the creator of the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page, I used it with my 2012 Flying Witch too...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1376526861.&type=3&theater

If you don't have any yet, try to get at least one. They look nice laying next to other pieces too...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1376526861.&type=3&theater 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

wednesdayaddams said:


> Hallo she is adorable! I have her too and she is my favorite piece of all time!


i saw her last year and have been waiting patiently..i love witches and her glass that lights up is a bonus!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> get it! the glass lights up! it blinks colors fast then slow..excellent with ke$ha glitter!!


Need. want. must have. drool. LOL  KE$HA!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Got this one today on eBay: 









$39.00


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Need. want. must have. drool. LOL  KE$HA!!!


I asked you if you wanted it. It was half price a few days ago. You told me no.















oh wait, that was another witch LOL


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> get it! the glass lights up! it blinks colors fast then slow..excellent with ke$ha glitter!!


Or JLO glitter, right happy


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Got this one today on eBay:
> 
> View attachment 164173
> 
> 
> $39.00


That's what Yankee Camdle did with all the broken heads that were shipped back. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That's what Yankee Camdle did with all the broken heads that were shipped back. LOL


baahahahaa


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Or JLO glitter, right happy


Glitter for alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lolol


----------



## jinglett

I just lost an auction on ebay for the 2009 spreaders  I can't find them anywhere! If anyone finds them or has a set they would like to sell please let me know! I was stuck at work and couldn't check the bidding and missed it by .99!!! So aggravating!!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Love that black cat clinger. I think I have three of four now!
> 
> When I saw this picture by the creator of the BoneyBunchLove Facebook page, I used it with my 2012 Flying Witch too...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1376526861.&type=3&theater
> 
> If you don't have any yet, try to get at least one. They look nice laying next to other pieces too...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1376526861.&type=3&theater
> 
> Lisa


Those cat clingers are great. Last year while waiting to get into Yankee Candle I was told that they have not come in yet. Once I got inside and started to exam the boney bunches the lady pulled me aside and told me they were able to order three of them for the store. She asked me if I wanted to order one and I am glad that I did. I am happy to see that they are back this year because I don't have to pay the ebay prices to get another one if I wanted. They looked great next to the witches or you can even hang it from a lamp shade. I get compliments on mine every time that people come over. I am glad that they brought this back this year because they were scarce last year.


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so,now that i'm into backstocking old boneys on ebay..should i wait till after halloween for the prices to go down? not sure how this works??
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely - the prices on the second market are always highest around this time of year. Only thing is, during the off-season you don't tend to see the rarer pieces, like the 08 pieces. But sometimes u get lucky. You have to be patient. Of course, sometimes it's ok to overpay a lil if there's a piece you really really want. But u should use grandma Lise's average value list as a reference when buying on eBay. Esp if ur new to it.
Click to expand...

do you know what page her value list is? I can't find it


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Got this one today on eBay:
> 
> View attachment 164173
> 
> 
> $39.00


I've been 'watching' that one!! I want it! My son saw it and said I can buy it and we can share! So sweet..lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> I've been 'watching' that one!! I want it! My son saw it and said I can buy it and we can share! So sweet..lol


There's one on there right now for $40 buy it now I believe.... I would get it, best prices I've seen in my search!


----------



## myerman82

I'm glad I got mine 75% off two years ago


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> i'm glad i got mine 75% off two years ago


still hatechu.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> still hatechu.


Yes I know but do you hate Ke$sha?


----------



## happythenjaded

Only when she beheads our Boneys.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Only when she beheads our Boneys.


Boneys for your water globe??? LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Boneys for your water globe??? LOL


Exactly lol


----------



## myerman82

Here is another water globe you should back collect if given the chance. Awesome globe from BBW


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> here is another water globe you should back collect if given the chance. Awesome globe from bbw :d


hatehcu!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> hatehcu!!!!!


I didn't realize that....


----------



## Mae

I'm having a very serious debate with myself...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14103438836...rkparms=gh1g=I141034388363.N7.S1.M1208.R1.TR6

What to do? What to do?


----------



## Spookywolf

witchyone said:


> I caved and bought the farmer with the horse and wagon on eBay. I figure I have every other farm-ish piece so I might as well get this one, too!
> 
> American Gothic for $40 plus $10 shipping!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...d=100034&prg=1079&rk=7&rkt=8&sd=161082104996&


Thanks Witchyone for the ebay notice, but I'm actually looking for the gothic farmer couple with the pumpkin (think it's a votive holder) from 2010. I missed out on one that went for a fairly good price, but the ones I've seen lately have really jumped in price. I also recently bought the Boney pumpkin wagon on ebay. I passed on it at the store, and later lived to regret it. That happens a lot! I hate it when I've actually had a piece in hand and then put it back on the shelf. I always end up wanting it later.


----------



## Spookywolf

Halloeve55 said:


> do you know what page her value list is? I can't find it


Halloeve, did you get an answer on this yet? I'd like to get that list too.


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> I'm having a very serious debate with myself...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14103438836...rkparms=gh1g=I141034388363.N7.S1.M1208.R1.TR6
> 
> What to do? What to do?


Now I wish I had picked up extras when they were on sale a few years ago. Who would have known they would have jumped that much in price over the last three years.


----------



## Mae

myerman82 said:


> Now I wish I had picked up extras when they were on sale a few years ago. Who would have known they would have jumped that much in price over the last three years.


I've seen the Pelvis one by himself on eBay for a decent price, but every time I see the other two they are through the roof.


----------



## stacymaris

My witch with globe is my favorite piece! I did not get the horse with wagon and I am sorry about it. We ARE feeding each others collection!!! Reading about makes me want every piece I do not have!!! I have close to 40 pieces now and I want more!!! Quick question, how many times this year do you think you typed "boney bunch" or "Halloween" into Yankee Candles website??? Better yet, how many hours spent this month thinking about or buying Boneys? If I knew my answer I would probably have to committ myself to an insane asylum!! (Or my family would!!) lol


----------



## stacymaris

Me too..... Can't wait!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

#BoneyIsBoss ????? LOL.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I'm so excited. I just bought this!!! Heres hoping he arrives with all heads attached!


----------



## happythenjaded

Just added two new members to the family.......UGH what is wrong with us???? LMAO.
















In all fairness...... both of them with shipping under $35...... can't beat that...... right? LOL. And I've been wanting Santa for awhile now!!! MAKE ME STOP!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Just added two new members to the family.......UGH what is wrong with us???? LMAO.
> 
> View attachment 164180
> 
> View attachment 164181
> 
> 
> In all fairness...... both of them with shipping under $35...... can't beat that...... right? LOL. And I've been wanting Santa for awhile now!!! MAKE ME STOP!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


NO, you can't stop!!!!!!! The boney's won't allow it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> NO, you can't stop!!!!!!! The boney's won't allow it.


I knowwww Boney is boss!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Well I think I finally came across a deal. Add one more Boney piece to the growing list of "wish I'd bought that, put it back" regrets. I didn't get the witch on the broom last year...don't ask me why. But a year later and seeing how really cool she is in the pics I've seen, of course now I want her. I very nearly bought her on Ebay (this piece is still available for a pretty good price over there) but happened to think of the outlet mall. Called YC outlet and sure enough they had one left from last year and it's only 8 dollars! The outlet store is 30 minutes from my house, but I'll still drive over there just to get her at a good price. Talk about obsessive behavior!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Spookywolf said:


> Well I think I finally came across a deal. Add one more Boney piece to the growing list of "wish I'd bought that, put it back" regrets. I didn't get the witch on the broom last year...don't ask me why. But a year later and seeing how really cool she is in the pics I've seen, of course now I want her. I very nearly bought her on Ebay (this piece is still available for a pretty good price over there) but happened to think of the outlet mall. Called YC outlet and sure enough they had one left from last year and it's only 8 dollars! The outlet store is 30 minutes from my house, but I'll still drive over there just to get her at a good price. Talk about obsessive behavior!


Is that Tangers in Jeffersonville? If so I was there this weekend and saw they only had one but I already have her. Its painted pretty nice none of the blue discorolation a lot of them had.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> View attachment 164179
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. I just bought this!!! Heres hoping he arrives with all heads attached!


Do you mind saying how much he went for?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I paid $130 but he is so hard to come by I think that's a pretty desent price...although my wallet hurts lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> I paid $130 but he is so hard to come by I think that's a pretty desent price...although my wallet hurts lol.


Aww thats awesome!!! If it makes you happy who cares, right?  I hope he arrives with all his heads still attached  Keep Ke$ha away!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Exactly! He is my favorite. I can't believe how addicted we all are lol.


----------



## myerman82

I saw that listing and thought of you boneybunchlover. I didn't want to post the listing in fear of someone else grabbing it first. Glad you got it.  
I may have some pictures of the 2007 Mansion soon. I'm thinking of doing a swap when I visit my parents. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Exactly! He is my favorite. I can't believe how addicted we all are lol.


I know....it's like a drug.....but more expensive... LOL. But, its nice we can all appreciate them together! and drool over each others purchases LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunchlove said:


> Is that Tangers in Jeffersonville? If so I was there this weekend and saw they only had one but I already have her. Its painted pretty nice none of the blue discorolation a lot of them had.


No, I'm headed to the one in Monroe. I hope the one they have is painted nicely too. Have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> I saw that listing and thought of you boneybunchlover. I didn't want to post the listing in fear of someone else grabbing it first. Glad you got it.
> I may have some pictures of the 2007 Mansion soon. I'm thinking of doing a swap when I visit my parents. LOL


As soon as I saw it I emailed and asked if I could buy it now for $130 even though it wasn't a BIN auction. I was shocked they said yes! Yes post pics soon please. Ive never seen it.


----------



## grandma lise

Still on packing and moving duty. Here's the information from last year. Please give me 5 - 10 minutes to post all 5 years so they're together...

2008 Boney Bunch Collection

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average selling price. The second number is the average selling price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Bride and Groom Taper Holder (2) $353
Boney “RIP” Tart Warmer (3) $282
Mother, Baby, and Pumpkin Carriage Tea Light Holder (4) $226 
Lady Lantern Tea Light Holder (4) $173
Boney with Pumpkin Votive Holder (2) $125
Boney Jar holder – four Boney’s alternating with four pumpkins (1) $124
Boney Car/Hearse (4) $81
Boney Triple Head Tea Light Holder (1) $70 
Boney Grave Digger “Six Feet Under” (1) $67
Headless Boney Tea Light Holder (3) $52

Total: $1,553 for 10 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

2009 Boney Bunch Collection

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average selling price. The second number is the average selling price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Four Arm Boney Holding Pumpkins Triple Tea Light Holder - (highest bid on auction in process is $68)
Lady Holding Umbrella Tea Light Holder (11) $62
Boney Spider Jar Holder (5) $52
Organ Player Tart Warmer – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $25.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (8) $51
Wedding Cake Tea Light Holder – (not to be confused with 2010 _Votive Holder_ (5) $46
Stack Heads Lantern Tea Light Holder (10) $45
Gothic Farmers Taper Holders (6) $43
Boney in Coffin Tea Light Holder(8) $38
Pirate Votive Holder (4) $34
Headless Pirate Lantern Tea Light Holder (7) $29
Bride and Groom in Car “Just Buried” Votive Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $19.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $32
Boney w/ Floating Balloon Head Votive Holder (6) $31
Dancing Wedding Couple Taper Holder (5) $25
Boney Jar Clinger (3) $14

Total: $570 for 14 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

2010 Boney Bunch Collection 

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average selling price. The second number is the average selling price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Band (3) $101
Haunted House Tart Warmer (6) $67
Haunted House Jar Holder (5) $52
Drummer Tea Light Holder (9) $44
“Last Call” Votive Holder (9) $44
Boney with Owls Tea Light Holder (4) $39
Boney Holding Pumpkin Jar Holder (3) $31
Headless Boney Riding Horse Tea Light Holder (12) $30
Wedding Couple in Bed Tealight Holder (11) $27
Gothic Farmers with Pumpkin Votive Holder (8) $26
Wedding Couple on Motorcycle Tea Light Holder (9) $23
Guitar Player Votive Holder? (7) $23
Groom Proposing to Bride Taper Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $14.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $20
Wedding Cake Votive Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $19.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $20
Boney Golfer Tea Light Holder (4) $18
Singer Lantern Tea Light Holder (5) $14
Boney Spider Tea Light Holder (4) $12
Boney Claus with Christmas Tree and Sack Votive Holder (4) $10

Total: $500 for 17 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

2011 Boney Bunch Collection

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average selling price. The second number is the average selling price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Ornaments, Set of 4 (4) $89
Dog with Leg and Feet Bones and Dish “Bonsey” Tea Light Holder (35) $45
Wedding Couple Jar Topper “For Deader or Worse” (6) $41
Farmer and Pumpkin Wagon “Boney Barn Pumpkins For Sale” Tea Light Holder (6) $38
Witch and Crystal Ball (LED) Tea Light Holder (4) $30
Ornament, Wedding Couple (1) $27
“Hear No Evil, See No Evil, Speak No Evil” Cemetary Jar Holder (3) $25
Reaper “Death Warmed Over” Cemetary Tart Warmer (2) $25
“Bobbing For Apples” Tea Light Holder (10) $24
Boney with Chainsaw Votive Holder (3) $24
Wedding Couple in Chapel Tea Light Holder (10) $22
Couple in Row Boat “Dead in the Water” Tea Light Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $16.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (9) $19 
Groom Carrying Bride Taper Holder (7) $18
Reaper “Times Up!” Votive Holder (5) $17
Headless Farmer with Pitchfork and Pumpkins Votive Holder (7) $16
Sitter, Reaper (5) $16 
Boney Claus Pulling Sleigh with Sack Votive Holder? (5) $15
Ornament, Reaper Trick or Treating (2) $15
“Rest In Pieces” Tea Cemetary Light Holder (15) $14
Ornament, Boney (3) $14
Sitter, Headless Boney (8) $12
Ornament, Boney Claus with Christmas Tree (2) $12
Bat Boy Clinger (6) $9
Elf with Pen, Tag, and Wrapped Gift Tea Light Holder (3) $9
Bat Boy Tea Light Holder (7) $8

Total: $495 for 24 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

Probably shouldn't post these numbers because it was last year's collection, but it's interesting...

2012 Boney Bunch Collection 

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average selling price. The second number is the average selling price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Boney and Horse Drawn Hearse Tea Light Holder (11) $52
Four Arm Boney Holding Pumpkins Tart Warmer (2) $45
Boney In Submarine (LED) Votive Holder (14) $41
Boney and Dog Walking in Cemetery Jar Holder (27) $34
Reaper in Gondola “Dead and Ferried” Tea Light Holder (11) $28
Toasting Couple Votive Holder (14) $22
Flying Witch with Pumpkin (5) $22
Baby in Carriage Tea Light Holder (134) $21
Boney Cemetary Jar Topper (13) $17
Cat and Top Hat Tea Light Holder (96) $16
“Dead From the Neck Up” Votive Holder (3) $16
Dog and Pumpkin “Play Dead” Votive Holder (82) $14
One Eye Boney Boy Holding Pumpkin “Dead Eye” (LED) Tea Light Holder (18) $12

Total: $340 for 13 pieces (5 year anniversary pieces not included)


----------



## grandma lise

So basically, this information is based on all Boney Bunch sales on Ebay in June, July, and August of 2012. I don't know what they sold for in September, October, and November 2012. In addition, prices will be different this year. It's nice to see the 2010 pieces increasing in value finally! 

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Lisa, thank you SO much for doing all that. I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say how much we appreciate all that work (and typing!) and YOU!!!


----------



## Boognish

Thank you grandma lise!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I sure wish I could get the bat boy clinger for $9 !!! More like $20 now it seems grrrrr


----------



## myerman82

Great list, why aren't those the prices they are going for currently LOL I hate that everyone who missed out has to pay premium. I bet the vultures are grinning in envy now saying "see, you may have your headless farmers but we win in the end" LOL


----------



## grandma lise

You're most welcome!

Happythenjaded...love the two pieces you collected today. Can't remember which Boney Claus you got, but I use both, one on each side of the tree...










Need to crash now...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> You're most welcome!
> 
> Happythenjaded...love the two pieces you collected today. Can't remember which Boney Claus you got, but I use both, one on each side of the tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to crash now...
> 
> Lisa


What a beautiful display that is Lisa! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## myerman82

That boney couple in bed is looking at the mansion from outside saying "we should have paid the rent this month and now we are kicked out of the mansion" LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That boney couple in bed is looking at the mansion from outside saying "we should have paid the rent this month and now we are kicked out of the mansion" LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! LOL


LOL they better pay the rent because its double on eBay lmao. I saw it for $100.......... REALLY? I got it for $29.99 lol


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL they better pay the rent because its double on eBay lmao. I saw it for $100.......... REALLY? I got it for $29.99 lol


I think Ke$ha came in and kicked them out. I heard the landlord accept glitter as payment.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I think Ke$ha came in and kicked them out. I heard the landlord accept glitter as payment.


Or the heads of the non-paying renters............................................................ lol


----------



## Halloeve55

see what happens when you go to bed early..lots of catching up!!!





myerman82 said:


> I'm glad I got mine 75% off two years ago


ooh just brag why don't you!!



myerman82 said:


> Here is another water globe you should back collect if given the chance. Awesome globe from BBW


you are not helping our collecting addictions here!!



myerman82 said:


> Now I wish I had picked up extras when they were on sale a few years ago. Who would have known they would have jumped that much in price over the last three years.


you should just start collecting extras for everything and anyone! you can be our boney bunch backup supplier!



stacymaris said:


> My witch with globe is my favorite piece! I did not get the horse with wagon and I am sorry about it. We ARE feeding each others collection!!! Reading about makes me want every piece I do not have!!! I have close to 40 pieces now and I want more!!! Quick question, how many times this year do you think you typed "boney bunch" or "Halloween" into Yankee Candles website??? Better yet, how many hours spent this month thinking about or buying Boneys? If I knew my answer I would probably have to committ myself to an insane asylum!! (Or my family would!!) lol


how many times did i type boney bunch onto ebay is the question!!!!and not only do i think about boneys,i dream boneys!!



happythenjaded said:


> Just added two new members to the family.......UGH what is wrong with us???? LMAO.
> 
> 
> In all fairness...... both of them with shipping under $35...... can't beat that...... right? LOL. And I've been wanting Santa for awhile now!!! MAKE ME STOP!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


your wallet needs to be locked up my friend! jk jk..like myerman said...YOU CANT STOP! better yet..YOU SHALL NEVER STOP!



happythenjaded said:


> I sure wish I could get the bat boy clinger for $9 !!! More like $20 now it seems grrrrr


i'm watching about 3 of these puppys! they are toooo cute!



grandma lise said:


> You're most welcome!
> 
> Happythenjaded...love the two pieces you collected today. Can't remember which Boney Claus you got, but I use both, one on each side of the tree...
> 
> Lisa


i really enjoy your pictures grandmalise..great setup!


ok..i'm done..


----------



## Halloeve55

grandmalise:thank you thank you for putting up all that info of the boneys prices..this helps so much! you are awesome!


----------



## myerman82

Looks like my replacement 2008 bride and groom has shipped from Yankee Candle. It says delivery for today but it's still two states over. LOL


----------



## witchyone

My replacement bride and groom shipped too, and it looks like it's out for delivery.

I worked things out with the seller and I got a replacement Dead in the Water yesterday. It arrived intact!  I also got my horse and carriage yesterday. I ended up buying one of those American Gothics yesterday, too. I really need to stop the frenzy!


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> My replacement bride and groom shipped too, and it looks like it's out for delivery.
> 
> I worked things out with the seller and I got a replacement Dead in the Water yesterday. It arrived intact!  I also got my horse and carriage yesterday. I ended up buying one of those American Gothics yesterday, too. I really need to stop the frenzy!


Awesome, glad that worked out for you.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Awesome, glad that worked out for you.


Thank you again for all of your advice on it! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Boognish

Just bought last years witch for $10. I've been kicking myself for not getting her... I looked at her so much last year. But I'm glad I found a good deal, now I hope she arrives in good shape.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I saw that listing and thought of you boneybunchlover. I didn't want to post the listing in fear of someone else grabbing it first. Glad you got it.
> I may have some pictures of the 2007 Mansion soon. I'm thinking of doing a swap when I visit my parents. LOL


No! U want to sell it to meeeee. Youurrrr getting sllllleeeeeepppy. Vvvverrrry sllleeeeppppy....ha!


----------



## myerman82

I think I may be the only person with that mansion these days. Let's see, I need some 2008 boneys.......hmmmmmmm lol


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I think I may be the only person with that mansion these days. Let's see, I need some 2008 boneys.......hmmmmmmm lol


I neeeeeeddd that mansion it is so cool. I'm dying to see ur pics. U never kno, trades are made every day in this boney game of ours. In fact, ill trade u a VHTF faceless headless flockless farmer, SOLD OUT and RARE with 3 FREE TEALIGHTS! Haaaa!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I neeeeeeddd that mansion it is so cool. I'm dying to see ur pics. U never kno, trades are made every day in this boney game of ours. In fact, ill trade u a VHTF faceless headless flockless farmer, SOLD OUT and RARE with 3 FREE TEALIGHTS! Haaaa!


But it's not the faceless, headless farmer  lol


----------



## witchyone

Well, isn't this strange? I wrote a reply to YC in regards to their response to my bad review of Frank & Bride and now my whole review has vanished, as has the review of someone else who complained and included a picture of how bad their Frank & Bride looked.

In my reply, I told them that the crazy eyes on my bride were not a "variation due to being hand painted", they were a mistake and it would be nice if they at least admitted that. I don't think my response was rude in any way, but maybe they thought so. Looks like YC is not down for any dissension among customers!


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> Well, isn't this strange? I wrote a reply to YC in regards to their response to my bad review of Frank & Bride and now my whole review has vanished, as has the review of someone else who complained and included a picture of how bad their Frank & Bride looked.
> 
> In my reply, I told them that the crazy eyes on my bride were not a "variation due to being hand painted", they were a mistake and it would be nice if they at least admitted that. Looks like YC is not down for any dissension among customers!


That is a shame. To be honest, I haven't seen on Frankenstein couple that doesn't have any flaws. I wonder why they are taking down those reviews.
I expect this next 08 couple to come in broke again and them telling me to just deal with it "It's just a variation"


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> That is a shame. To be honest, I haven't seen on Frankenstein couple that doesn't have any flaws. I wonder why they are taking down those reviews.
> I expect this next 08 couple to come in broke again and them telling me to just deal with it "It's just a variation"


Yeah, a broken off foot is just a variation! They are skeletons after all!


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> Yeah, a broken off foot is just a variation! They are skeletons after all!


True, who are we to be picky? Afterall the headless farmers and Ke$ha have teamed up to destroy our boneys this year.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> True, who are we to be picky? Afterall the headless farmers and Ke$ha have teamed up to destroy our boneys this year.


I'm actually thinking of keeping Crazy Eyes. I better not store it next to my headless farmer - I don't want him to try and finish the job!


----------



## myerman82

witchyone said:


> I'm actually thinking of keeping Crazy Eyes. I better not store it next to my headless farmer - I don't want him to try and finish the job!


With that crazy bride of his, I'm sure the farmer is afraid finish the job. Besides, whats not to say the next one won't have smeared eyes, or worst one eye, or faceless? The boney world is a crazy world.


----------



## happythenjaded

I purchased two more BB today


----------



## myerman82

As I figured no delivery today. I did put this sign up that Yankee Candle gave me in 2011.


----------



## happythenjaded

Awesome sign! Sorry about your lack of delivery !


----------



## happythenjaded

Look who arrived home today! 

Don't mind the mess in the background...Trying to organize to make room to display my Boneys


----------



## ninababy100109

So happy I could dance! My new house arrived...I'm packing up and moving in. Hope there's enough storage space for all my bonies!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy, I am jealous of your new mansion. Very very nice find there. 
Happy, I thought you were getting in the 2009 Gothic couple. Still, a nice addition there.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> ninababy, I am jealous of your new mansion. Very very nice find there.
> Happy, I thought you were getting in the 2009 Gothic couple. Still, a nice addition there.


Thank you! Ke$ha was kind and left their heads on their shoulders


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> ninababy, I am jealous of your new mansion. Very very nice find there.
> Happy, I thought you were getting in the 2009 Gothic couple. Still, a nice addition there.


Thank u myer! Just happend to be on the bay at the rt time. Both houses were gone within an hour. Now if I could only get my hands on one other mansion......???? Ha!


----------



## witchyone

I love that mansion!

I got my replacement Bride & Groom. There's still excess flocking, but nowhere near as much as on the first piece. Progress!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Look what I got today...perfect all heads attached


----------



## grandma lise

Congrats Boneybunchlove. It's a lovely piece and a lucky find!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Umm. Jealous.


----------



## myerman82

Got my replacement 08 bride and groom and no missing heads. It does look like they were rolling in black glitter but that's to be expected.


----------



## Guest

They used to look better! For reals!

(Doesn't notice pissed horde of Boneys gathering behind computer chair, muttering that they are not appreciated, that they think they look just as good as the older Boneys, etc)


----------



## grandma lise

Just got back from our YC store here to purchase tea light and votive holders from the Pumpkin Collection. Turns out they had the wrong stickers on them so was charged $2 and $3 more for each. Thankfully they investigated and re-rang the purchases for me. Never had that happen before.

Lisa


----------



## Boognish

Boneybunchlove, I wish I could like that again and again and again!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Just got back from our YC store here to purchase tea light and votive holders from the Pumpkin Collection. Turns out they had the wrong stickers on them so was charged $2 and $3 more for each. Thankfully they investigated and re-rang the purchases for me. Never had that happen before.
> 
> Lisa


Pictures? Pictures? Pictures?


----------



## ninababy100109

My Home Goods haul. As always, great Halloween finds at great prices!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Pictures? Pictures? Pictures?


You know what they say. It didn't happen if you don't have pictures to prove it.  lol


----------



## happythenjaded

Look who is hereeeeeeeee


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Boognish said:


> Boneybunchlove, I wish I could like that again and again and again!!!


Someone put another one on ebay this morning. Its only at $26 right now


----------



## witchyone

Well, this is one way to deal with YC's quality control issues - label them one of a kind and charge a lot for them!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-A-KI...668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4612019294


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Look who is hereeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 164571


Juggler and three headed boney???


----------



## Boneybunchlove

witchyone said:


> Well, this is one way to deal with YC's quality control issues - label them one of a kind and charge a lot for them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-A-KI...668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4612019294


Hahahahaha that is so funny!


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> Well, this is one way to deal with YC's quality control issues - label them one of a kind and charge a lot for them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-A-KI...668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4612019294


They better DREAM ABOUT IT !


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Juggler and three headed boney???


YES! And I am soooooooo flocking obsessed with the Juggler....OMGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> YES! And I am soooooooo flocking obsessed with the Juggler....OMGGGGGGG!!!


walks away quietly....


----------



## Mae

witchyone said:


> Well, this is one way to deal with YC's quality control issues - label them one of a kind and charge a lot for them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-A-KI...668?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4612019294


Maybe it was meant to say sketchy...


----------



## grandma lise

Pictures in September...on cleaning, packing, and moving duty for two to three more weeks...

The manager at our YC store is expecting a new Halloween shipment soon. They're going to call me...

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

So I'm burnin my dreadful drip tapers. I put them in these generic glass taper holders I have and let them burn til they have a nice spooky drippy look. The I put them in my boney taper holders - just for the look, we don't want that red goop staining our precious bones - and never burn them again. So I just finished burning em and went to put a couple in frank n bride's head - they're too small (or frank n brides head are too big!). What to do?! What to do?! YC obviously makes these dreadful drips for the boney taper holders. Why would they make these stupid tin cups too big?


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> So I'm burnin my dreadful drip tapers. I put them in these generic glass taper holders I have and let them burn til they have a nice spooky drippy look. The I put them in my boney taper holders - just for the look, we don't want that red goop staining our precious bones - and never burn them again. So I just finished burning em and went to put a couple in frank n bride's head - they're too small (or frank n brides head are too big!). What to do?! What to do?! YC obviously makes these dreadful drips for the boney taper holders. Why would they make these stupid tin cups too big?


Well, isn't that frustrating?!

The easiest solution is to use Tag Basics Fix-It Adhesive Buttons, available online here - (scroll down)... http://www.taghomedecor.com/Candles.htm and here - (scroll down)... http://www.candlestomydoor.com/tag_candles/tag_candles.htm 

Another product I use is Stick-Um Candle Adhesive that comes in a cute, 2-inch tin because it's easy to store and you can vary the amount used as needed... http://www.michaels.com/STICK-UM-Candle-Adhesive/gc0395,default,pd.html 

I'm fortunate in that we have quite a few locally owned, high-end, home décor/kitchen stores that sell specialty items like this with their candles.

Other safe options are to drip candle wax into the bottom of the candle holder, then to quickly insert the taper. Do this one at a time. Another is to wrap strips of aluminum foil around the bottom of the taper. It's a bit trickier but also works.

While I prefer burning beeswax tea lights for convenience, nothing compares to the elegance of candles and tapers, lit or unlit. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I sure hope they sell the tart warmer soon..... grrrr.


----------



## MissKitty

Tarts, candles and air fresheners should be $1.00 each soon! I'm ready to buy that tart warmer
too!


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Well, isn't that frustrating?!
> 
> The easiest solution is to use Tag Basics Fix-It Adhesive Buttons, available online here - (scroll down)... http://www.taghomedecor.com/Candles.htm and here - (scroll down)... http://www.candlestomydoor.com/tag_candles/tag_candles.htm
> 
> Another product I use is Stick-Um Candle Adhesive that comes in a cute, 2-inch tin because it's easy to store and you can vary the amount used as needed... http://www.michaels.com/STICK-UM-Candle-Adhesive/gc0395,default,pd.html
> 
> I'm fortunate in that we have quite a few locally owned, high-end, home décor/kitchen stores that sell specialty items like this with their candles.
> 
> Other safe options are to drip candle wax into the bottom of the candle holder, then to quickly insert the taper. Do this one at a time. Another is to wrap strips of aluminum foil around the bottom of the taper. It's a bit trickier but also works.
> 
> While I prefer burning beeswax tea lights for convenience, nothing compares to the elegance of candles and tapers, lit or unlit.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa - Thank u so much! You truly are the best! We are all truly lucky to have an expert like you to advise us here... Bow down people, bow down! Ha! But it is true, I was very frustrated and once I saw ur message I ran down to Michaels. Look what I found in the candle aisle and then look at my frank and b&g tapers... Just perfect! Thanks again!


----------



## grandma lise

Glad to be of help ninababy100109. And GOOD to know that Michaels carry both of these products!

I have a question too. Does anyone know a good source for fall leaves in a variety of colors, sizes, and shapes that I can use each fall? I've been looking on Ebay. I've ordered these... http://www.ebay.com/itm/330452056972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 but am looking for artificial ones too.

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Glad to be of help ninababy100109. And GOOD to know that Michaels carry both of these products!
> 
> I have a question too. Does anyone know a good source for fall leaves in a variety of colors, sizes, and shapes that I can use each fall? I've been looking on Ebay. I've ordered these... http://www.ebay.com/itm/330452056972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 but am looking for artificial ones too.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa - I'm not an expert but I wanted to try and help since you're always so gracious. I did find these... http://www.curiouscountrycreations....ium=base&utm_source=google&m1track=googlebase

Seem decent - quality and price. But, again, not an expert. I know the flower outlet - it's a huge flower store that carries pumpkins, gords, etc during fall - sells leaves singly, in packages, and garland. Do you have a flower market/farm nearby. Although, they can be expensive at such places. Of course, I just saw the fakeys at Michaels...


----------



## grandma lise

Ooh ninababy100109, lots to look at on that website. Thank you!

I like your other suggestion too. I do have one friend who regularly shops for home décor items throughout the region. Maybe I'll email her and see if she has suggestions on specific regional and local stores I could call or visit next month when I have more time (and not so broke).  

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Ooh ninababy100109, lots to look at on that website. Thank you!
> 
> I like your other suggestion too. I do have one friend who regularly shops for home décor items throughout the region. Maybe I'll email her and see if she has suggestions on specific regional and local stores I could call or visit next month when I have more time (and not so broke).
> 
> Lisa


I have a wonderful farm stand/nursery near me called the Flower Outlet. They also do business under the name McCue or McHugh. There is also another even larger flower place/greenery called Mahoney's. Both these places are great, especially during the Fall - Winter. They have every flower/plant/shrubbery/pumpkins/Christmas trees, etc. that you can imagine. They even have decorative items for your yard like scarecrows and skeletons and pre made wreaths, etc. I do a lot of shopping here during the holidays. And spend lots of money - their stuff can be quite expensive! They have a few locations, but only in the northeast I believe. I live north of Boston, MA. Not sure where you are Lisa, but I'm sure you could find a similar place. And I'm sure you'll end up buying a lot more than dried leaves (if you're anything like me and I believe you are)...and probably cursing me the whole ride home, ha!


----------



## grandma lise

I live in the Pacific Northwest. I ordered pressed and dried leaves today, but would like artificial ones too. Perhaps I could learn how to press and dry my own leaves each year (but, then again, am probably too lazy!). And I know what you mean....those nurseries and stores are dangerous!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Got all my Boneys displayed finally.... long day! But I was told it looks pretty good


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Got all my Boneys displayed finally.... long day! But I was told it looks pretty good


Are you gonna show us?


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Are you gonna show us?


Yes! I will


----------



## myerman82

I got to see them first.


----------



## myerman82

Maybe I just got lucky but found this tonight at Home Goods. I know everyone loved this when it was available.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I got to see them first.


You & your nosy crystal ball !


----------



## myerman82

It sees all....


----------



## happythenjaded

S


myerman82 said:


> It sees all....


 uh oh.


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> myerman82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to see them first.
> 
> 
> 
> You & your nosy crystal ball !
Click to expand...

 hehe.. But where are your pictures!


----------



## Kitty

http://www.lights.com/battery-operated-candles-c-3_26.html?source_id=13

Great place for electric candles!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Thanks for sharing that *Kitty* - love that swan!

Love the look of those blood-dripping tapers in the Boneies. Can't wait to see what, if any, additional ones come out in Sept.


----------



## Spookywolf

Look who flew over to my house this weekend! She was the very last one they had. So glad I finally have her.


----------



## Spookywolf

Everyone is probably aware of this already, but just in case... They have both the 2008 Aunt Hilda and the Boney with the pumpkin (Myerman, I thought of you immediately when I saw that) I'm sure they'll go sky-high before it's over, but thought I'd give a shout out. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321187544892?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321187555408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## myerman82

I would love to win that guy. However, there is a reserve which means they want over $100 for it and I'm not willing to shell out that much money for it. Thanks for looking out for me. Also, I hope you did not spend too much for that witch. My Yankee Candle outlet had it for half price last week. I think we should start a Boney Bunch wishlist of boney's people still need.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> I would love to win that guy. However, there is a reserve which means they want over $100 for it and I'm not willing to shell out that much money for it. Thanks for looking out for me. Also, I hope you did not spend too much for that witch. My Yankee Candle outlet had it for half price last week. I think we should start a Boney Bunch wishlist of boney's people still need.


I got her at the outlet store so she was only $8.50...yay! 

A wishlist is a great idea. I'm still trying to find that farmer couple with the pumpkin, dang it. (I think Happy might have outbid me on that one! LOL!...just kidding! ) My outlet store was pretty picked over, so I won't be much help that way, but I can keep a watch on Ebay, etc. Just need to know what everyone's looking for.


----------



## myerman82

I went to Hallmark today looking for those pumpkin people. They don't have any left. Sorry but I will still keep and eye out for everyone.


----------



## Dana Dark

OOOoooooooo, I love that catapiller/worm one!


----------



## Dana Dark

Luv Luv This!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hmph...for $450, Aunt Hilda better drive over to my house, cook my dinner, do the laundry AND wash the windows. I really HOPE nobody is dumb enough to pay that. It is JUST a piece of ceramic, really.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> I got her at the outlet store so she was only $8.50...yay!
> 
> A wishlist is a great idea. I'm still trying to find that farmer couple with the pumpkin, dang it. (I think Happy might have outbid me on that one! LOL!...just kidding! ) My outlet store was pretty picked over, so I won't be much help that way, but I can keep a watch on Ebay, etc. Just need to know what everyone's looking for.


LOL-- I try to stay away from bids...I prefer "Buy It Now".... I got them as a "Buy It Now". But, I'm sure I'd save more $$ if I had the patience for bids LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Look who flew over to my house this weekend! She was the very last one they had. So glad I finally have her.
> 
> View attachment 165037


Love her.. This really awesome old man was so kind as to pick her up for me recently! He did have a mullet though.... which is odd. But, whatever!


----------



## happythenjaded

Here are some pictures as promised.... More to follow. Just slowly making room and waiting on some more BB to come in... LOL


----------



## grandma lise

Nice displays happythenjaded! 

I really like the Gothic Farmers with your BBW Mansion - (which I missed out on, dang it). They look great together! Hoping, hoping this will be the year that I find the time to create some displays here at the house. 

Makes me happy seeing your pieces on display!

Spookywolf, congrats on your Flying Witch. There were so many great pieces last year. She's one of my favorites.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Nice displays happythenjaded!
> 
> I really like the Gothic Farmers with your BBW Mansion - (which I missed out on, dang it). They look great together! Hoping, hoping this will be the year that I find the time to create some displays here at the house.
> 
> Makes me happy seeing your pieces on display!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Lisa! That house and the gothic couple are my two favorite pieces... Just so happens they go together very well !  and the Franken couple now have a little BBW son


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Love her.. This really awesome old man was so kind as to pick her up for me recently! He did have a mullet though.... which is odd. But, whatever!


He must be a creepy old man if he wants to play with Ke$ha and JLO.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Happy- I love your BBW house... I wish they would do another black one. I have the others but didn't get that one


----------



## Halloeve55

Happy:love the photos! And I want that cauldron snow globe!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boney- yes, it's my favorite that they've done! Every now and then it will pop up on eBay (rarely) for about $100.00.... But I can't imagine not having it so I would de shell out $100 for it. It's great! 

Hallo- yes, it's great! I love it! It lights up green & all the black bats & GLITTER (??) swirl around! Great piece! Wish they'd make another globe next year !!


----------



## witchyone

happythenjaded said:


> Here are some pictures as promised.... More to follow. Just slowly making room and waiting on some more BB to come in... LOL
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Love your BBW houses! They're great!


----------



## happythenjaded

witchyone said:


> happythenjaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures as promised.... More to follow. Just slowly making room and waiting on some more BB to come in... LOL
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Love your BBW houses! They're great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !  I still need last years house... But that's a good $100+ so haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## maxthedog

Halloeve55 said:


> Happy:love the photos! And I want that cauldron snow globe!!


You looking for the bat globe with boney bunch?


----------



## myerman82

Found my Boney Bunch globe last night. It was put away with other Halloween things and not with my boney bunches. 
I finally got Spooky Town, potion corner, and pirate table set up last night. I think that is all my living can hold except for my skeleton and Halloween clock section. A lot of my Halloween stuff will have to be retired or sit out this year due to space from having new stuff. I have to make room in my office now for my new Home Goods stuff and my Yankee Candle haunted mansion. I really don't want my house to look like a Halloween fire sale. lol


----------



## milosalem00

Does anyone know of any alternative place to buy old bonies besides craigslist and ebay. I am possibly in a moral dispute with shopping on ebay after something I found for sale on the website ( dead dogs). I need new places to shop for bonies and halloween discounted stuff.


----------



## Volvet

Milosalem00- I was able to purchase the 2010 guitar player and drummer on Amazon on Saturday at a fairly decent price. It's hit or miss but I'm usually leery about using EBay as well, never had issues with Amazon, knock on wood! It is hit or miss though!


----------



## witchyone

Volvet said:


> Milosalem00- I was able to purchase the 2010 guitar player and drummer on Amazon on Saturday at a fairly decent price. It's hit or miss but I'm usually leery about using EBay as well, never had issues with Amazon, knock on wood! It is hit or miss though!


I agree on Amazon. The selection is definitely smaller but it seems OK.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Found my Boney Bunch globe last night. It was put away with other Halloween things and not with my boney bunches.
> I finally got Spooky Town, potion corner, and pirate table set up last night. I think that is all my living can hold except for my skeleton and Halloween clock section. A lot of my Halloween stuff will have to be retired or sit out this year due to space from having new stuff. I have to make room in my office now for my new Home Goods stuff and my Yankee Candle haunted mansion. I really don't want my house to look like a Halloween fire sale. lol


I'm really loving Spooky Town! I don't know how I'd never noticed it before, but I was in Michael's this weekend and fell in love with the display. My husband really wants a Christmas village, though, and I don't know if we could afford to get addicted to both!


----------



## Halloeve55

maxthedog said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy:love the photos! And I want that cauldron snow globe!!
> 
> 
> 
> You looking for the bat globe with boney bunch?
Click to expand...

 I found it on eBay..just putting a hold on my Halloween splurging!


----------



## myerman82

I have to stop my Halloween splurging, at least for now anyway. After setting up everything I still don't have a spot for my Yankee Candle mansion or the water-globes I have. Also, it doesn't help that I keep finding neat stuff at Home Goods.


----------



## Kitty

milosalem00 said:


> Does anyone know of any alternative place to buy old bonies besides craigslist and ebay. I am possibly in a moral dispute with shopping on ebay after something I found for sale on the website ( dead dogs). I need new places to shop for bonies and halloween discounted stuff.


Here are 2 sites I have used.
http://www.bonanza.com/
http://www.scentedcandleshop.com/


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I just noticed Yankee Candle website says sold out pieces expected to be available Sept 3rd.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

There is a 2007 mansion on ebay starting bid $9.99.


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneybunchlove said:


> There is a 2007 mansion on ebay starting bid $9.99.


Where where where??!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...642?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3384c9a922

Here you go


----------



## myerman82

Many many many pages back I told you guys about Illuminations mansions that Yankee Candle used to sell. Finally found a picture of one of them on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ILLUMINATIO...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd4bd4fbf


----------



## myerman82

I saw the mansion's listing. I can't believe I am seeing it again. Someone is going to get a very very awesome mansion that wins it. Too bad I am willing to spend $350 on it so don't try to outbid me.


----------



## ninababy100109

Sorry myerman. Luv ya and all but I'm all in on this one. Anyone who's thinking bout gettin in - ill give u a faceless flockless farmer to stay out, ha!


----------



## happythenjaded

LET THE BATTLE BEGIN? lololololol. You two have fun!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

By the way.... SO annoyed that my YC order from 8/12 is still not shipped....says "some or all items are on back order".....annoying !!! Watch them ship it on 9/3...... ;a'slda;ksd[ask[dasd.


----------



## jinglett

Any word on the anniversary pieces released this year? It's killing me nothing more has been said and I am hoping they will be out on September 3.... Disappointed they are releasing during the week though. I can't be up until 3:00 am like I was a few weeks ago during the week. Friday night was one thing but there's too many days left in the work week for all that!!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Sorry myerman. Luv ya and all but I'm all in on this one. Anyone who's thinking bout gettin in - ill give u a faceless flockless farmer to stay out, ha!


I'm gonna let you in a little secret. I already own the mansion so it's all yours. I hope you win it though and not spend to much.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LET THE BATTLE BEGIN? lololololol. You two have fun!!!


Yes the battle is on. LOL


----------



## myerman82

I have suggested to the manager with knows someone high up in the company to re-release this mansion next year. She thought it was a great idea and will let him know. It wouldn't hurt to also write to the company and let them know there is a demand for this mansion to be re-released.


----------



## witchyone

myerman82 said:


> Many many many pages back I told you guys about Illuminations mansions that Yankee Candle used to sell. Finally found a picture of one of them on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ILLUMINATIO...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd4bd4fbf


I love this (though not $150 worth, ha ha!) and the 2007 mansion looks huge! I would love a re-release of that.


----------



## happythenjaded

I hate that there's no coupon for the sept 3 restock


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded, so far I only know of only one coupon beginning on 9/3. It's a "buy 2 get 1 free", in-store flier coupon for any size jar or tumbler candle. The coupon code is BB913, valid 9/3 - 29. But I understand that's not what most of us are watching for.

Hopefully, new coupons will be emailed Labor Day weekend and posted here. 

Here's more coupon codes, some old, some new...

TEN13, $10 off $25, exp. 8/25
CATS213, $20 off $45, exp. 9/2
13FALL, $15 off $45, exp. 9/2

There's perhaps 1 or 2 others, but they're for specific products.

Lisa
HBB13, $20 off $45, exp. 9/2


----------



## grandma lise

I know some of you are looking for specific Yankee Candle, Boney Bunch, and other Halloween pieces. I've been trying for a couple of days to figure out a way to word this. Apologies if I in any way offend anyone...that's not my intention.

I personally choose not to publicize what I'm looking for here because I don't want to alert other Ebay bidders. That said, I certainly would use private mail for this purpose. Keep in mind that while there's probably only a dozen or so people posting here, there's hundreds, possibly thousands of lurkers. 

I hope you all find the pieces you're looking for. It's a lot of fun, particularly when you get a piece for a great price! 

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

myerman82 said:


> Many many many pages back I told you guys about Illuminations mansions that Yankee Candle used to sell. Finally found a picture of one of them on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ILLUMINATIO...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd4bd4fbf


Myerman, I'm almost certain I saw this at Bed, Bath, & Beyond last season. I remember looking at it and wondering why that was the only place I saw it (not on YC's website, in store, etc.)


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Personally not many people talk to me on here. I try to join in convos but not many reply. Sorry if I blurted something out I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneybunchlove said:


> Personally not many people talk to me on here. I try to join in convos but not many reply. Sorry if I blurted something out I was just trying to be helpful.


No apologies needed BBLove. If it wasn't for u, i would've never known that mansion was there (even tho it'll prob go way beyond my budget). Thank u!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I'm gonna let you in a little secret. I already own the mansion so it's all yours. I hope you win it though and not spend to much.


And my offer still stands - 3 faceless flockless headless farmers VHTF and RARE with tons of free TEALIGHTS!!!! Ha! But really - when are you going to give us some pics? I love that mansion but I'm sure this eBay listing will go way way beyond what I'm willing to spend. I can't believe how the market value of the bonies has exploded on eBay! I mean since when did the large spider jar holder from 09 start going for close to 200! It's crazy!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Good luck!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> And my offer still stands - 3 faceless flockless headless farmers VHTF and RARE with tons of free TEALIGHTS!!!! Ha! But really - when are you going to give us some pics? I love that mansion but I'm sure this eBay listing will go way way beyond what I'm willing to spend. I can't believe how the market value of the bonies has exploded on eBay! I mean since when did the large spider jar holder from 09 start going for close to 200! It's crazy!


I keep saying this but I am going to visit my mom soon. She has already said that if I want it I can have it. I haven't decided if I will take her up on that offer. I do however want to give her a different mansion in return if I do take it. 
As for the Illuminations house, I am not certain if that is the one they released a few years ago or not. I saw that listing and thought it has to be since she explained them as different shaped houses and different colors. If you saw it at BBB then I'm guessing Yankee Candle made a specific house for their outlet brand or old stock? I did ask her to please send me pictures as soon as she gets her village set up so I can share with everyone here. I'm guessing closer to Halloween she will since she isn't like us and starts decorating November 1st.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunchlove said:


> Personally not many people talk to me on here. I try to join in convos but not many reply. Sorry if I blurted something out I was just trying to be helpful.


Oh dear, apologies Boneybunchlove. I was afraid someone's feelings would get hurt. If someone posts publicly what they're looking for, that's their choice. You're doing nothing wrong by replying publicly or privately to them. I also should add that I rarely converse privately here. I suspect most don't unless there's a specific purpose. 

As for helping people. I've done so my entire life. I can tell you from personal experience that it's NOT possible to help people without sometimes unintentionally hurting them. It's painful sometimes. But what I've come to realize is that its better to help a lot, and hurt some, than to play it "safe" and not help at all. 

It's good to help others. Keep doing it! 

Someone once said to me that we judge others by their actions, ourselves by our intentions. In my opinion, the world would be a kinder place if we did the opposite.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Grandma Lisa, I understand not sharing ebay links here. I know you may be interested in something and then BAM the link ends up here. When I posted that Illuminations house link I already saw that is was way over priced. Also it was a buy it now so really no harm. (it still hasn't sold and I doubt it will) I guess right now everything is so hot on ebay that even without the links being posted here things are going for insane amounts. Hopefully the person who wins the 2007 mansion enjoys it and doesn't pay too much for it. I am trying my best to get Yankee Candle to consider re-releasing it. I do not work for them but I do know some people in the company who know people in corporate. It may turn out to be a bust but it's better than re-releasing the same mansion three years and the only difference is a spider on the roof.


----------



## happythenjaded

Awww group hug everyone?!  

Thanks for the info Lisa! I hope we get a dang coupon!  

Anyone have confirmation on the tart warmer? I've heard it will be for sale, I've heard it won't... I've also heard it won't be sold online? I need it! >.<


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, and Boneybunchlove- we <3 you!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Awww group hug everyone?!
> 
> Thanks for the info Lisa! I hope we get a dang coupon!
> 
> Anyone have confirmation on the tart warmer? I've heard it will be for sale, I've heard it won't... I've also heard it won't be sold online? I need it! >.<


No group hug for you!!!! You had to ask what was so important about that 2007 mansion. If you have to ask, you don't deserve to know. 
I will tell you whats so important about it, Ke$ha made it.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I'm all for posting links to ridiculously high priced, Ebay listings, particularly if it helps one person to NOT support these sellers. Hugs all round... 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Lol this is true Myerman. 

Yay Lisa ! Hugs!


----------



## myerman82

There is too much love here, your making me sick. LOL This is a Halloween forum after all. Get out your pitchforks and sharpies.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> There is too much love in this thread, your making me sick. LOL This is a Halloween forum after all. Get out your pitchforks and sharpies.


Myerman82, you're not fooling anyone. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Yesh. Must stop this nonsense!! Growl !!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, you're not fooling anyone.
> 
> Lisa


Hahahaa glad someone said it !!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Hahahaa glad someone said it !!!


 Really happy???? LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Really happy???? LOL


Mwahaha. Shade!!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Mwahaha. Shade!!!!


I corrupted you. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I corrupted you. lol


So true!!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I got another YC catalog today...their fall line but no halloween. Aren't they suppose to have a halloween catalog coming out or did I imagine I heard that?

Happy- is the inside of your 2010 BBW house orange and the windows cut out? I can't tell.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> I got another YC catalog today...their fall line but no halloween. Aren't they suppose to have a halloween catalog coming out or did I imagine I heard that?
> 
> Happy- is the inside of your 2010 BBW house orange and the windows cut out? I can't tell.


Yes the inside is orange & the windows are cut out to allow the candle light through


----------



## happythenjaded

I would snatch it up if I were you *cough*


----------



## myerman82

I am looking for that same BBW house. Hey happy, can I come over and take yours? LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I am looking for that same BBW house. Hey happy, can I come over and take yours? LOL


I tried to get you to get that one that was a good deal & now it's gone!!


----------



## Kitty

This is until Sept. 2.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks! I'm wanting one that expires after 9/3


----------



## Kitty

Electric Candles

https://www.lightsforalloccasions.com/c-230-candles.aspx?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=msn


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I tried to get you to get that one that was a good deal & now it's gone!!


It's gone?? since when???


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thanks! I'm wanting one that expires after 9/3


I got one for you. The code is GLITTER


----------



## Arlita

grandma lise said:


> happythenjaded, so far I only know of only one coupon beginning on 9/3. It's a "buy 2 get 1 free", in-store flier coupon for any size jar or tumbler candle. The coupon code is BB913, valid 9/3 - 29. But I understand that's not what most of us are watching for.
> 
> Hopefully, new coupons will be emailed Labor Day weekend and posted here.
> 
> Here's more coupon codes, some old, some new...
> 
> TEN13, $10 off $25, exp. 8/25
> CATS213, $20 off $45, exp. 9/2
> 13FALL, $15 off $45, exp. 9/2
> 
> There's perhaps 1 or 2 others, but they're for specific products.
> 
> Lisa
> HBB13, $20 off $45, exp. 9/2


I don't know if it is just at my Yankee Candle store ( Joplin Mo ) but the last time I was in there ( last week ) they gave me a flier about their  "Fall Employee Sale September 5 & 6"  

50% off home fragrance, car products and all candles (when buying less than 6)

60% off all Jar Candles *Buy 6 or more Jar Candles and get 60% off Mix and Match any size and style Jar Candles

25% off all non-Yankee merchandise...I called and asked if the Boney Bunch would be on sale...they said all accessories including Boney Bunch would be on sale at 25% off.

I did not ask if this sale was only for my store or for every store don't know who would be interested but it is worth a call to check it out


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes the $99 is gone... But there is one for like $119 or $129 now?


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks Arlita! I'm looking for an online coupon code


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yes the $99 is gone... But there is one for like $119 or $129 now?


and who do you think got it???


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> and who do you think got it???


:-O you think ??


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> :-O you think ??


I don't think anymore. It gets me in trouble.


----------



## Arlita

It is not really a coupon it is a flyer...do you have a Yankee near you that you can call?


----------



## happythenjaded

Myer- can't stand you.

Arlita- no


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myer- can't stand you.
> 
> Arlita- no


 I pretty much figured that...


----------



## Arlita

Hey watch in...don't shoot the messenger...it's not that you can't stand me you just envy me like hell LOL


----------



## myerman82

Arlita said:


> Hey watch in...don't shoot the messenger...it's not that you can't stand me you just envy me like hell LOL


He envies all of us. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

Gasp! This is mean! I need backup!!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Gasp! This is mean! I need backup!!!!


Isn't Ke$ha busy right now. The best you can wish for is JLO. LOL


----------



## myerman82

It looks like three 2007 mansions have surfaced and made it's way to ebay. They are priced a bit high in my opinion but honestly, the other auction is getting high in price too.


----------



## Halloeve55

I have come to realize that i like the older haunted houses better! especially the 09'(or was it 07'?)someone posted recently..forgot who(oops)ugh..i cant afford to THROW money over my shoulders again while running with an arm full of more goodies i have no room for!! this thread is a curse with all this 
"look what i found today..or look what i got today!" ya'll are killing me!! soon i'll have the farmer carting me around from boney madness! PS..thanks for all the sneeky peeks though..i may complain but i will add to my collection..muahaha


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> I have come to realize that i like the older haunted houses better! especially the 09'(or was it 07'?)someone posted recently..forgot who(oops)ugh..i cant afford to THROW money over my shoulders again while running with an arm full of more goodies i have no room for!! this thread is a curse with all this
> "look what i found today..or look what i got today!" ya'll are killing me!! soon i'll have the farmer carting me around from boney madness! PS..thanks for all the sneeky peeks though..i may complain but i will add to my collection..muahaha


That is because the 2007 mansion (and 2009 mansion) are better. I have seen things on the shelves throughout the last few years that I have regretted not getting. The boney bunch houses from 2011 come to mind. Every time I walked into Yankee Candle I wanted to get them but always talked myself out of it. Now they are going for insane amounts on ebay. I will wait until the off season to try and get anything. I will still watch though in case.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That is because the 2007 mansion (and 2009 mansion) are better. I have seen things on the shelves throughout the last few years that I have regretted not getting. The boney bunch houses from 2011 come to mind. Every time I walked into Yankee Candle I wanted to get them but always talked myself out of it. Now they are going for insane amounts on ebay. I will wait until the off season to try and get anything. I will still watch though in case.


Moral of the story is BUY EVERYTHING !!!!!!! lolol. Because if you do not it will be too expensive later on


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> That is because the 2007 mansion (and 2009 mansion) are better. I have seen things on the shelves throughout the last few years that I have regretted not getting. The boney bunch houses from 2011 come to mind. Every time I walked into Yankee Candle I wanted to get them but always talked myself out of it. Now they are going for insane amounts on ebay. I will wait until the off season to try and get anything. I will still watch though in case.


i had a hard time with the 2013 at $49..thats why i passed up last years..i wanted to wait till it went on sale/clearance.so i went a bought the house this year to not regret it again..and im glad i had a coupon


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Moral of the story is BUY EVERYTHING !!!!!!! lolol. Because if you do not it will be too expensive later on


i see this now! i told my husband i was done on my first boney trip to a store..then a couple days later i bought the glazing globe witch..now after hallloween i'm going to go find the cat and dog on clearance if i can..my sister told me about BBW halloween itmes that she saw..i told her i couldnt go into that store..i managed to go to michaels the other day and buy nothing!i drooled over that lemax haunted house though..and the tree ornaments..ughh


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Moral of the story is BUY EVERYTHING !!!!!!! lolol. Because if you do not it will be too expensive later on


I still have hope for that one garage sale or estate sale where the little old lady loved Yankee Candle Halloween so much that everything is for sale CHEAP and the family just wants to get rid of it all. LOL 
Guess I will wake up now and realize that will never happen since I find walking into a strangers house and looking through their stuff a little creepy and most garage sales here are junky.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i see this now! i told my husband i was done on my first boney trip to a store..then a couple days later i bought the glazing globe witch..now after hallloween i'm going to go find the cat and dog on clearance if i can..my sister told me about BBW halloween itmes that she saw..i told her i couldnt go into that store..i managed to go to michaels the other day and buy nothing!i drooled over that lemax haunted house though..and the tree ornaments..ughh


Which cat and dog are you looking for? The original dog and cat or the new pieces from this year?


----------



## happythenjaded

I know I am scared to go into BBW too. But luckily they dont sell out near as fast as YC does on stuff so, I can wait LOL.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Which cat and dog are you looking for? The original dog and cat or the new pieces from this year?


this year..the williamsburg had loads of everything and they were cute but not oooo for me so i didnt feel bad not getting them..if this makes any sense..hehe..and the bobbing for apples..but depending whats left i might just buy more..i like the black cat and black spider items too.forgot to grab the kitty votive holder and warmer..but i have too many warmer..just gave one away..non-boney that is!


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I know I am scared to go into BBW too. But luckily they dont sell out near as fast as YC does on stuff so, I can wait LOL.


: pointing a finger at happy: it's your fault i have an urge to visit that store since you put up your BBW items! hmph! (its ok,i forgive thee since you have opened a new door of halloween goodies..that cost money..LOL) i might just invest in dollar tree glitter and join kesha..no going broke their for a dollar..but saying that..that sounds nasty!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I know I am scared to go into BBW too. But luckily they dont sell out near as fast as YC does on stuff so, I can wait LOL.


I am stalking my BBW every day now. I need that farm house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I am stalking my BBW every day now. I need that farm house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


: sits up real staright: what farmhouse..see! see what ya'll are doing to me!.. : pulling up the BBW page:


----------



## happythenjaded

HEY!!! I blame you all for the Boneys so the BBW is what you get !!! mwahahhaha!! 

It will be available in Sept.... and generally some sort of promotional coupon will come out with it (buy the house get a 14 oz candle free).


----------



## Halloeve55

hey,THEY got me on the Boneys last year! There will always be fresh victims! and i dont see a farmhouse..or halloween anything on their site..am i looking at it wrong or is it not up yet? and pumpkin cupcake air scents?!! yum yum!


----------



## happythenjaded

2013 bbw luminary haunted house sneak.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> hey,THEY got me on the Boneys last year! There will always be fresh victims! and i dont see a farmhouse..or halloween anything on their site..am i looking at it wrong or is it not up yet? and pumpkin cupcake air scents?!! yum yum!


It wont be avail. until Sept... typically a few stores put it out early Sept... but def mid Sept they are out  When the Boo-Tique launches online it will be there too


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> It wont be avail. until Sept... typically a few stores put it out early Sept... but def mid Sept they are out  When the Boo-Tique launches online it will be there too


SEE! more pictures!...ahh....but ooooooo..thats cute!i'll be visiting them in september..my kid drained my soap stash..


----------



## myerman82

New Yankee Candle Pumpkin People to debut in September OMG OMG scroll down for preview pictures




















































Got you there LOL See, I saved you some money just now


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh, and I got a few spider items from YC this year but didnt care for them... Sending them to a friend in a party package


----------



## Halloeve55

ok myerman..i demand you lock yourself in the yankee manor..with the faceless baby who has laid a fat one!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> ok myerman..i demand you lock yourself in the yankee manor..with the faceless baby who has laid a fat one!


But, he would enjoy that waaaaay too much!  Send him to the I Scream Parlor !!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and I got a few spider items from YC this year but didnt care for them... Sending them to a friend in a party package


Is this "friend" of your annoying?


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, and I got a few spider items from YC this year but didnt care for them... Sending them to a friend in a party package


i felt that way about the skelly stuff..i only like the spider candlebra thingy..lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Is this "friend" of your annoying?


Well, yes of course. Otherwise they wouldnt be a friend... LOLOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> i felt that way about the skelly stuff..i only like the spider candlebra thingy..lol


I love the skeleton crew stuff...I want a shelf sitter and jar clinger sooooooooooo bad >.<


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> But, he would enjoy that waaaaay too much!  Send him to the I Scream Parlor !!!


What are you implying  LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> I love the skeleton crew stuff...I want a shelf sitter and jar clinger sooooooooooo bad >.<


i want the clinger too..but the skull and raven..ehh..lol.the skull hand..ehh..let me stop before i'm thrown in with myerman and stinky baby


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I love the skeleton crew stuff...I want a shelf sitter and jar clinger sooooooooooo bad >.<


I'm glad I picked up three skeleton clingers when I did.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> what are you implying o.o lol


oh no...totally forgot...... Lmao.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm glad I picked up three skeleton clingers when I did.


And again...HATECHU!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> i want the clinger too..but the skull and raven..ehh..lol.the skull hand..ehh..let me stop before i'm thrown in with myerman and stinky baby


 It's a headless, faceless baby


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I'm glad I picked up three skeleton clingers when I did.


hmm,three you say..how about you make a deal with me..buy one get two free? yess?? muahaha


----------



## Halloeve55

headless,faceless,needs a diaper change baby....


----------



## happythenjaded

The thing I like about YC is they bring back items from the past .... BBW doesnt do that. So once its gone its gone pretty much. But, they have so much stock of everything that you almost always get what you want and can usually wait and get it on sale for 75% off.... their Christmas stuff is usually more sought after than Halloween.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> hmm,three you say..how about you make a deal with me..buy one get two free? yess?? muahaha


I love that deal LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> The thing I like about YC is they bring back items from the past .... BBW doesnt do that. So once its gone its gone pretty much. But, they have so much stock of everything that you almost always get what you want and can usually wait and get it on sale for 75% off.... their Christmas stuff is usually more sought after than Halloween.


You said their Luminary houses go fast though?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You said their Luminary houses go fast though?


Well, each store usually gets 2-3 and thats it. But, they are sold online too. So if you dont get it in stores you can order online. But, of course online you have shipping so....save some $ and try to get it in stores.


----------



## Halloeve55

thanks for the tips happy..i liked their frank one last year..my sister worked their at the time..told her to get me one..never did..turd.lol


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> thanks for the tips happy..i liked their frank one last year..my sister worked their at the time..told her to get me one..never did..turd.lol


Lock her up in the Yankee Manor!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> thanks for the tips happy..i liked their frank one last year..my sister worked their at the time..told her to get me one..never did..turd.lol


Welcome!


----------



## Halloeve55

i should! ha!


----------



## myerman82

I really hope that they bring back the skeleton clingers next year. I have a whole wishlist of stuff they should bring back. Skeleton clingers, 2007 or 2009 mansion, lady with baby boney bunch, illuminations haunted houses.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I really hope that they bring back the skeleton clingers next year. I have a whole wishlist of stuff they should bring back. Skeleton clingers, 2007 or 2009 mansion, lady with baby boney bunch, illuminations haunted houses.


o0o0ohh!! *drool*


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> I really hope that they bring back the skeleton clingers next year. I have a whole wishlist of stuff they should bring back. Skeleton clingers, 2007 or 2009 mansion, lady with baby boney bunch, illuminations haunted houses.


i think eventually they will bring back the lady and baby just to erk the ebay sellers.look at the 08' couple


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> i think eventually they will bring back the lady and baby just to erk the ebay sellers.look at the 08' couple


that would be amazing lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Need a hug! I am going through the WORST Ebay experience I've EVER had! Bought the older Boney pumpkin wagon from a buyer as a "buy it now" back on 7/27. Paid same day by Paypal. Buyer just sent it to me on 8/19 (think it took them long enough?? Geez!) and...you guessed it, broken. Although they did wrap in some bubble wrap (not nearly enough nor packed tight enough), they sent it in a flimsy box, thinner than a shoe box, for Pet'e sake. Of course the thing broke during shipping. Ugh. So I started taking pictures while opening it. It was so sad to see the poor horse completely broken and pieces everywhere. I contacted the seller through Ebay resolution and they wait until the very last day and email me today to return it for a refund of my orig shipping and price. I'm ticked because not only do I not have the item I wanted, I'm also now out the additional shipping to return it to them, which of course won't be refunded to me. And none of this was any fault of my doing. This really discourages me from ever attempting another buy for anything breakable through an Ebay seller. Just had to come here and whine.  Anybody else ever have this problem? I hate being out of pocket to return a broken item, when I know they will be fully compensated through their insurance at USPS. The only one hosed on this deal was me. Double ugh! Slinking off to lick my Ebay wounds now...


----------



## happythenjaded

Spookywolf said:


> Need a hug! I am going through the WORST Ebay experience I've EVER had! Bought the older Boney pumpkin wagon from a buyer as a "buy it now" back on 7/27. Paid same day by Paypal. Buyer just sent it to me on 8/19 (think it took them long enough?? Geez!) and...you guessed it, broken. Although they did wrap in some bubble wrap (not nearly enough nor packed tight enough), they sent it in a flimsy box, thinner than a shoe box, for Pet'e sake. Of course the thing broke during shipping. Ugh. So I started taking pictures while opening it. It was so sad to see the poor horse completely broken and pieces everywhere. I contacted the seller through Ebay resolution and they wait until the very last day and email me today to return it for a refund of my orig shipping and price. I'm ticked because not only do I not have the item I wanted, I'm also now out the additional shipping to return it to them, which of course won't be refunded to me. And none of this was any fault of my doing. This really discourages me from ever attempting another buy for anything breakable through an Ebay seller. Just had to come here and whine.  Anybody else ever have this problem? I hate being out of pocket to return a broken item, when I know they will be fully compensated through their insurance at USPS. The only one hosed on this deal was me. Double ugh! Slinking off to lick my Ebay wounds now...


I've only been eBay shopping since 2008 but I have never had anything arrive broken.... received the wrong item once but thats it LOL. I am so sorry to hear  *hugggggg* yayyy! Shhh I will get in trouble for hugs again!!


----------



## Halloeve55

double hugs! i made my first ebay purchase couple weeks ago..i was nervous but my seller packed the s.it outta my box! its ridiculous that they didnt pack it in a sturdy box knowing dam. well how rare and fragile these things are!


----------



## Spookywolf

Lovin' the huggin' Thanks guys. Knowing my addiction, it won't take long for me to find something else to buy over there. I'll just have to really read the seller's feedback better next time. There were a few complaints about how slow this seller shipped from other buyers. Should have caught that. Just didn't realize how awful their packing skills would be. Problem is, if I leave them bad feedback, I'm afraid they'll give me bad feedback in return as a payback. sigh.

And off topic, but if Myerman is skulking about anywhere, or for anybody else that might know... How much did those YC pumpkin people originally go for in the stores (was that Hallmark?) I have no point of reference to know what their value was/is. Thanks much!


----------



## myerman82

Nothing that happened was your fault. Any good seller should have paid for return shipping. You should write them and say that they need to send you a prepaid label or refund the return shipping. If they do not or say that it's not their policy then leave appropriate feedback. This is not buyer remorse so you are entitled everything you spent back and nothing out of pocket. Sellers know that is the price of doing business on eBay, especially their careless packing.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> Lovin' the huggin' Thanks guys. Knowing my addiction, it won't take long for me to find something else to buy over there. I'll just have to really read the seller's feedback better next time. There were a few complaints about how slow this seller shipped from other buyers. Should have caught that. Just didn't realize how awful their packing skills would be. Problem is, if I leave them bad feedback, I'm afraid they'll give me bad feedback in return as a payback. sigh.
> 
> And off topic, but if Myerman is skulking about anywhere, or for anybody else that might know... How much did those YC pumpkin people originally go for in the stores (was that Hallmark?) I have no point of reference to know what their value was/is. Thanks much!


The pumpkin people averaged about $12.99 each. I saw them on clearance everywhere last year and didn't pick up any extras. I have been looking everywhere this year to try any find any stores with back stock but nothing yet. I have not given up yet guys. I know I will find some (I can hope, right?) and will be able to offer them to those that missed out. You are first on my list Spookywolf. I know you want the raven guys.


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> Nothing that happened was your fault. Any good seller should have paid for return shipping. You should write them and say that they need to send you a prepaid label or refund the return shipping. If they do not or say that it's not their policy then leave appropriate feedback. This is not buyer remorse so you are entitled everything you spent back and nothing out of pocket. Sellers know that is the price of doing business on eBay, especially their careless packing.


Thanks Myerman, great advise! It doesn't hurt to ask them, and I think that would be only fair, since I already paid for shipping once. I'll fire off another email right now!


----------



## Spookywolf

myerman82 said:


> The pumpkin people averaged about $12.99 each. I saw them on clearance everywhere last year and didn't pick up any extras. I have been looking everywhere this year to try any find any stores with back stock but nothing yet. I have not given up yet guys. I know I will find some (I can hope, right?) and will be able to offer them to those that missed out. You are first on my list Spookywolf. I know you want the raven guys.


There's one going on Ebay right now for about 19.99. Didn't know if that was a fair deal or not. Good to know! And thanks for looking for me. It won't kill me if you can't find anything though. I've got so many collectibles now, that they're coming out of my ears. I'm either going to have to go to IKEA for some of those dandy display cabinets you have, or build on a new wing to the house! LOL!


----------



## myerman82

I know that your buyer protection somewhere covers return shipping. It is a grey area though and I can't remember how it works. If you open a case your stuck with return shipping if they click return for refund. The right thing would be for them to pay for that return postage or just go ahead and refund you. After all, it is useless now and packing it put you at risk of injury. I hope it all works out for you. 
On another note, I called Yankee Candle outlet store and they are out of Boney Bunches right now. They do have some of those single tea-light haunted houses left. I don't know which ones they have in stock though. I am waiting until they get more Boney Bunches in stock. They said they should have another shipment so I'm hoping for some goodies to show up. I really think we should start a wanted list so we know what everyone needs.


----------



## myerman82

Spookywolf said:


> There's one going on Ebay right now for about 19.99. Didn't know if that was a fair deal or not. Good to know! And thanks for looking for me. It won't kill me if you can't find anything though. I've got so many collectibles now, that they're coming out of my ears. I'm either going to have to go to IKEA for some of those dandy display cabinets you have, or build on a new wing to the house! LOL!


Last year when I saw the pumpkin guy with raven cart for half price I picked up five of them. I gave them as gifts to family members and friends. Most of them rolled their eyes at me and I never saw them displayed in their collections. I wish I never did that and saved them for everyone here who really wants them. I'm hoping to find someone lurking somewhere this year. I have a friend who works at Bed Bath and Beyond so I have her looking out in the back room for me too.


----------



## Halloeve55

they may leave bad buyer feedback..but how can a buyer be bad when they received poor shipment handling from a seller!!? don't sweat it on your end..they su.k!i being over cautious and only buying from people who will have a 100% feedback.my husband jinxed me im sure in the future by saying i'd be that one person thats gets a bad expierence from buying with a 100% person..lol 

i only have two pumpkin people items(yankee) the pumpkin guy i call tommy with the raven in a cage is 9.99 and the pumpkin guy in the pumpkin cart was 12.99.


----------



## maxthedog

Hallo--

Don't settle for that from the seller. You have a couple of options. If they shipped it insured, have them file a claim, or if you think it may take them a while, be proactive and file one directly with USPS. I have had the same unfortunate experience with an item arriving broken, and when I submitted pictures, proof of payment, and insurance to USPS online, they sent me a check for the items within 2 weeks. The other instance, seller requested item, I showed numerous pictures, filed a claim with eBay, and they refunded and never required me to ship item back. I also had something arrive broken from FedEx, the seller filed a claim, fedex came and picked up item, and everyone was refunded. (That one stung though, it was the original mother and carriage and it was a clean break I would have glued, once fedex took it back, they destroyed it).


----------



## witchyone

Sorry to hear that, Spookywolf! I had a similar situation a few weeks ago where I had to open a claim with eBay but it thankfully got resolved fairly quickly once I did that. I hope it works out for you, too!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, have dealt with a few awful, manipulative sellers over the years, not many thankfully. When you return it, PAY for delivery confirmation. These sellers are very good at playing games, and I wouldn't put it past them to CLAIM they never received the returned item - (it happened to me once). AND if you haven't already left a negative feedback, make it factual, emotionally neutral, and as damaging to them as possible, after you have refund in hand but before time runs out on providing the feedback. Also, check back at least once a week to see if they counter attack you, the bad ones often do. When that happens, be sure to respond. Most problem sellers are thoughtless or ignorant, but some are manipulative. The goal is to put the sociopathic sellers out of business.

It's good that you submitted pictures. This way the seller can't ship it again broken to another Ebay buyer.

So, so saddened this happened to you...[BIG hug]. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

I just realized that the YC Mansions are different? Am I insane?







2008







2009







2010


These are from ebay...so I dunno if the info is correct. But these are diff, aren't they?


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, the last picture is the back of the 2008? mansion, I believe.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Hollow, the last picture is the back of the 2008? mansion, I believe.
> 
> Lisa


Is the seller trying to make it look like it is a different piece?
Nevermind- they did say it was the back. It was the only photo on the listing , tho. Odd.


----------



## Halloeve55

I want the 2008 and 2009 mansions...feel free to buy me early presents fellow boney lovers..and yes,a girl can dream..big..haha...humor me


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> I want the 2008 and 2009 mansions...feel free to buy me early presents fellow boney lovers..and yes,a girl can dream..big..haha...humor me


As soon as I win the lottery, I will be buying EVERYBODY the Boney Bunch slash Yankee Halloween items of their dreams! I will also dress up like Boney Claus and fly everybody to the YC main store....have a huge haunted Halloween tree...we will open prezzies and eat and drink delish food and drinks....haha! Humor me!
If only!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oooohhhh I like ^_^


----------



## pumpkineater

*new Yankee halloween items are apparently coming..*

Read over at Scentsationalist.com


----------



## sanura03

pumpkineater said:


> Read over at Scentsationalist.com


I can't afford this!! lol


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want the 2008 and 2009 mansions...feel free to buy me early presents fellow boney lovers..and yes,a girl can dream..big..haha...humor me
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I win the lottery, I will be buying EVERYBODY the Boney Bunch slash Yankee Halloween items of their dreams! I will also dress up like Boney Claus and fly everybody to the YC main store....have a huge haunted Halloween tree...we will open prezzies and eat and drink delish food and drinks....haha! Humor me!
> If only!
Click to expand...

thats what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Halloeve55

pumpkineater said:


> Read over at Scentsationalist.com


oh goodness I hope not! But then again I do,then I don't! Ugh! I need money!!!


----------



## ninababy100109

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Myerman, great advise! It doesn't hurt to ask them, and I think that would be only fair, since I already paid for shipping once. I'll fire off another email right now!


Spooky - they HAVE to pay for your return shipping. It is policy. If they refuse, simply relive it thru the open eBay case. eBay will send u a prepaid shipping label . It's better to just work with eBay rather than the seller anyway. Trust me - do not pay for that return shipping. If he really wants his broken piece back it is his responsibility to pay for the return shipping.


----------



## ninababy100109

Figured I share some pics with I guys. Did some early decorating. Didn't wanna get too crazy yet. But here's what I have for now...


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Wow it looks great! I love the mummy drapings.


----------



## Halloeve55

Nice setup ninababy! I want the dripper candles..they look good


----------



## myerman82

Garden Ridge has drip candles cheaper than Yankee candle.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Garden Ridge has drip candles cheaper than Yankee candle.


too bad its far for me..ugh.still waiting to get the led tapers from pier1


----------



## happythenjaded

I was disappointed with garden ridge last time


----------



## myerman82

I also saw those tapers at the Yankee Candle outlet store two weeks ago. Everything Halloween there is half off. If you have one nearby you should check them out.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I was disappointed with garden ridge last time


Every year I am disappointed in Garden Ridge. The only year I actually liked going there was the year I found they had Halloween stuff. It's the same old stuff every year.


----------



## ninababy100109

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow it looks great! I love the mummy drapings.


Thanks BBLove! They're actually called "creepy cloth" or "spooky cloth" or some crap like that. I bought them from Michaels for 3.99 a piece. They come in white, black and green. I grabbed like 3 of each color. They're so flockin versatile, if u kno what I mean. I've used them - obviously - for drapings, runners, table covers, door covers, mantle scarfs, you name it. For the price, u really can't go wrong. And they always look great no matter how u use them.


----------



## ninababy100109

Halloeve55 said:


> Nice setup ninababy! I want the dripper candles..they look good


Hallo - I really do love the way they look in the boney tapers. I wouldn't use anything else. Although, the pottery barn has some really cool drippers - they're black and drip white - so cool! Just remember - if u decide to use them, burn them down in some generic taper holders til u get the desired look. Then simply place them in ur bonies with some candle buttons or stick um paste to keep em in place...


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109, I love the way your Halloween décor works with everything in the room including your framed print. When that series of framed prints came out, wish I'd bought them all. Love that artist!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Ninababy-- I love your Bride & Groom couples!! I want!!


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> ninababy100109, I love the way your Halloween décor works with everything in the room including your framed print. When that series of framed prints came out, wish I'd bought them all. Love that artist!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa! The artist is Jack Vettriano and I love all his stuff. This print was done on some type of board and then glazed over so it kind of looks like an oil painting. I found it in kmart for 29 bux! It's huge too! I was gonna take it down for Halloween decor, but when I started to put things around it, i noticed it goes great - kind of has a lil bit of a spooky feel to it itself. Think I'm gonna throw some web on it and call it a day, ha!


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Ninababy-- I love your Bride & Groom couples!! I want!!


Happy - u can find a lot of the bride and groom pieces pretty cheap on eBay. They don't seem to be all that popular nowadays. I still love them. But I have to confess: I was thinking of leaving them out of my display this year to make room for others/new stuff. Then YC released the 08 couple and there went that idea, ha! Thankfully I found those shelves in home goods while checkin out there halloween stuff. Gave me just enough extra space!


----------



## Kitty

FYI

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1222157/Haunted-House-Candleholder


----------



## grandma lise

Ooh Kitty, I really like that Haunted House. I put a call into customer service to get more information on it. They just got back to me. It's 16.5" in height - (online description is incorrect). It only has one tea light holder, located near the door as seen in picture. No interior witch silhouette this year, but love the moon, crows/ravens, spider and web too. This is a nice piece!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

While looking at haunted house ebay listings, came across this work of art...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hal...551?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item417625afbf

And here's another...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-BUILT-...037649993?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item35caeac449

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I wish it was Sept 3rd already & we had lots of great surprises of new Boney's & new coupons!!  
*daydreaming* sigh!!!


----------



## grandma lise

If you have a TJ Maxx in your city, would you look for this tablecloth? Or perhaps call? I was told by a TJ Maxx sales associate to call nearby stores and give them this style number 813889.

Here's a picture of what it looks like...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPIDER-WEB-...1068?pt=Table_Linens&var=&hash=item51b0d63c0c

I'm looking for the "Web Lace Tablecloth with Scalloped Border" by Benson Mills Company in the 60" x 120" oblong size, style number 813889. It's black spider web lace with black spiders. I bought one at TJ Maxx for $12.99 and need one more in that hard to find 120" length. If you look for me, I can PM you my cell phone number too.

Please note, our local Ross store is carrying a slightly different tablecloth. It looks almost identical but has "spiders and bats" instead of "spiders". I want the 120" length at TJ Maxx that has "spiders" only. 

And if anyone else is looking for something at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or Ross, let me know. I'll help you. 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> I wish it was Sept 3rd already & we had lots of great surprises of new Boney's & new coupons!!
> *daydreaming* sigh!!!


I hear u happy - I've been having these dreams that YC is gonna send for all us boney heads in the middle of the night. And we're all gonna stomp like zombies to our nearest retail store where they will unveil a second line of bonies for 2013. Only a dream of course. But wouldn't that be the mother of all surprises. Unfortunately, I think we've proved that its impossible for the company to keep anything hidden from us. Although, it would make up for all the shadiness and disappointment this year...


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> If you have a TJ Maxx in your city, would you look for this tablecloth? Or perhaps call? I was told by a TJ Maxx sales associate to call nearby stores and give them this style number 813889.
> 
> Here's a picture of what it looks like...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPIDER-WEB-...1068?pt=Table_Linens&var=&hash=item51b0d63c0c
> 
> I'm looking for the "Web Lace Tablecloth with Scalloped Border" by Benson Mills Company in the 60" x 120" oblong size, style number 813889. It's black spider web lace with black spiders. I bought one at TJ Maxx for $12.99 and need one more in that hard to find 120" length. If you look for me, I can PM you my cell phone number too.
> 
> Please note, our local Ross store is carrying a slightly different tablecloth. It looks almost identical but has "spiders and bats" instead of "spiders". I want the 120" length at TJ Maxx that has "spiders" only.
> 
> And if anyone else is looking for something at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or Ross, let me know. I'll help you.
> 
> Lisa


I will look for you. Going back to TJ Maxx tonight.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa, I believe they had that at Marshall's today... Not sure if it is the exact same but looks like it.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I hear u happy - I've been having these dreams that YC is gonna send for all us boney heads in the middle of the night. And we're all gonna stomp like zombies to our nearest retail store where they will unveil a second line of bonies for 2013. Only a dream of course. But wouldn't that be the mother of all surprises. Unfortunately, I think we've proved that its impossible for the company to keep anything hidden from us. Although, it would make up for all the shadiness and disappointment this year...


I agree that this has been the most disappointing year for Yankee candle Halloween. I thought last year was bad but this year does top that. The only thing that makes going back there tolerable for me is one of the employees has become a good friend of mine and has always been nice and straight up honest with me. I'm not a fan of coming home and finding that my Boney Bunch has chips in them or are broken, only to find they have been sold out at the stores near me. 
I would like to see new stuff on shelves in September but I'm also fine with the same old stuff. I think I reached my budget for Yankee candle Boney Bunches this year. I almost bought a 09 pirate on ebay last night for $59.99 but as soon as I opened the auction it was already sold. It was a sign.


----------



## happythenjaded

Myer- limit? Hahaha riiiiiight!!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> If you have a TJ Maxx in your city, would you look for this tablecloth? Or perhaps call? I was told by a TJ Maxx sales associate to call nearby stores and give them this style number 813889.
> 
> Here's a picture of what it looks like...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPIDER-WEB-...1068?pt=Table_Linens&var=&hash=item51b0d63c0c
> 
> I'm looking for the "Web Lace Tablecloth with Scalloped Border" by Benson Mills Company in the 60" x 120" oblong size, style number 813889. It's black spider web lace with black spiders. I bought one at TJ Maxx for $12.99 and need one more in that hard to find 120" length. If you look for me, I can PM you my cell phone number too.
> 
> Please note, our local Ross store is carrying a slightly different tablecloth. It looks almost identical but has "spiders and bats" instead of "spiders". I want the 120" length at TJ Maxx that has "spiders" only.
> 
> And if anyone else is looking for something at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or Ross, let me know. I'll help you.
> 
> Lisa


Was in my local TJ Maxx a few days ago, no Halloween out yet!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I will look for you. Going back to TJ Maxx tonight.


Myerman82, just saw your post. Will PM you my cell phone number. Thanks so much for checking!



Lucy08 said:


> Was in my local TJ Maxx a few days ago, no Halloween out yet!


Ours just started putting Halloween out two weeks ago according to the staff. So far Halloween is on one end cap and part of an aisle. They're much later this year than last.



happythenjaded said:


> Lisa, I believe they had that at Marshall's today... Not sure if it is the exact same but looks like it.


I visited all three stores today. Our Marshall's only has an end cap out so far, probably because we're in the Pacific Northwest. Because TJ Maxx and Marshalls are owned by the same company, I'll check back at Marshall's later next week.

Thanks for letting me know what you're seeing!

If anyone sees the 120" length, black, scalloped spider web lace tablecloths with spiders (not spiders and bats) at TJ Maxx, would appreciate you picking it up for me. Will reimburse all costs and do what I can to make it a happy exchange. Again, if anyone is looking for something at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or Ross, let me know. I have all three stores within a few miles of my home!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myer- limit? Hahaha riiiiiight!!


Your right, I have endless funds.... lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Your right, I have endless funds.... lol


And a newly stocked fridge, right?


----------



## Kitty

Any news of BB dominoes game?

This is $15 off $45, expires Sept, 2, 2013.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/c...MTYyNDQwMDkwS0

Sorry about the expired 2012 coupons below.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> And a newly stocked fridge, right?


Happy this is for you..............


----------



## happythenjaded

kitty said:


> any news of bb dominoes game?
> 
> Yc coupons
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_bb1025.html
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_bb2045.html
> 
> View attachment 166122
> View attachment 166123


kitty!!!!! Thank you !!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, you're the best!

Lisa


----------



## mysterious one

Just to let everyone know the Halloween catalogs are out and the Boney tart warmer will be available for $10.00 with a purchase of five wax melts.


----------



## happythenjaded

mysterious one said:


> Just to let everyone know the Halloween catalogs are out and the Boney tart warmer will be available for $10.00 with a purchase of five wax melts.


..... Seriously? -_- grrrrrrrr


----------



## Kitty

mysterious one said:


> Just to let everyone know the Halloween catalogs are out and the Boney tart warmer will be available for $10.00 with a purchase of five wax melts.



Welcome to HF! Thank you for the great news, it is most appreciated!


Kitty


----------



## mysterious one

Thank you Kitty and you're welcome.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> ..... Seriously? -_- grrrrrrrr


You know you love you some Yankee Candle wax melts.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You know you love you some Yankee Candle wax melts.


LOL not my favorite.... But I just wish I would've been more patient


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> LOL not my favorite.... But I just wish I would've been more patient


Why, did you give some vulture on ebay a payday?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Why, did you give some vulture on ebay a payday?


 ummmmmm...... Errrr... I.....


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> ummmmmm...... Errrr... I.....


ugh, you didn't tell me you did that. I would have picked you up one from my store. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> ugh, you didn't tell me you did that. I would have picked you up one from my store. How much did you pay for it?


Not $10........ Lmao


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Not $10........ Lmao


If you spent $60 I now know why you don't want a headless horseman globe anymore. I already found out how much you spent


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If you spent $60 I now know why you don't want a headless horseman globe anymore. I already found out how much you spent


Haha!! No, not $60.....


----------



## Kitty

Checked YC store in my area, no H catalog yet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I hereby OFFICIALLY close down this thread before YOU PEOPLE make me buy more boneys. I got the witch on the broom from ebay---and I didn't even want her til Y'ALL went on and on about her. LOL....glad I got her tho...I DO like her.


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> I hereby OFFICIALLY close down this thread before YOU PEOPLE make me buy more boneys. I got the witch on the broom from ebay---and I didn't even want her til Y'ALL went on and on about her. LOL....glad I got her tho...I DO like her.


I love her! She's more special to me cos someone special picked her up for me! Sentimental !


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> I hereby OFFICIALLY close down this thread before YOU PEOPLE make me buy more boneys. I got the witch on the broom from ebay---and I didn't even want her til Y'ALL went on and on about her. LOL....glad I got her tho...I DO like her.


I think she's one of the nicest pieces in the collection. Did you get the black cat jar charmer to hang on the her jack-o-lantern too? 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> I hereby OFFICIALLY close down this thread before YOU PEOPLE make me buy more boneys. I got the witch on the broom from ebay---and I didn't even want her til Y'ALL went on and on about her. LOL....glad I got her tho...I DO like her.


we all feed each others obsession of boneys here..welcome aboard! I have sank and am sinking more as sept 2 comes closer..hehe


----------



## Halloeve55

ninababy100109 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup ninababy! I want the dripper candles..they look good
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo - I really do love the way they look in the boney tapers. I wouldn't use anything else. Although, the pottery barn has some really cool drippers - they're black and drip white - so cool! Just remember - if u decide to use them, burn them down in some generic taper holders til u get the desired look. Then simply place them in ur bonies with some candle buttons or stick um paste to keep em in place...
Click to expand...

yes I remember you saying what you did before to solve the wobbleness.and I'm glad you told us where you got those nice shelves from too but my home goods is over an hour away


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I love her! She's more special to me cos someone special picked her up for me! Sentimental !


Which one got her for you, Ke$ha or JLO?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Which one got her for you, Ke$ha or JLO?


DJ mullet man actually.


----------



## guttercat33

the yankee candle by me is way back ordered for the frankenstein and bride ugh, she said good luck findin it. I got the hearse and the prom dates one though


----------



## guttercat33

I got 30$ coupon off 1 ten percent and one 20 percent off so I bought 2 in different transactions


----------



## Spooktactular

happythenjaded said:


> kitty!!!!! Thank you !!!!


Is this an online coupon too? It's really small in my browser and when I enlarge it I can't read it


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> we all feed each others obsession of boneys here..welcome aboard! I have sank and am sinking more as sept 2 comes closer..hehe


 sadly, it's not just hte boneys! I'm off in the morning to hit every HOme Goods in a 40 mile radius, Christmas Tree Shop and maybe HObby Lobby. Jeez. I better pack a lunch!


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> sadly, it's not just hte boneys! I'm off in the morning to hit every HOme Goods in a 40 mile radius, Christmas Tree Shop and maybe HObby Lobby. Jeez. I better pack a lunch!


jealous! i dont have a hobby lobby near...nor home goods..christmas shop..far as well..geez..i really do live in the country


----------



## Halloeve55

Kitty said:


> FYI
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1222157/Haunted-House-Candleholder
> 
> View attachment 166033


i won't lie..i love this one over the yankee manor..it looks more..i don't know..worn and loved?? yankee's is bam-in-your face glossy! hehe..


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Halloeve55 said:


> jealous! i dont have a hobby lobby near...nor home goods..christmas shop..far as well..geez..i really do live in the country


I have several HG around/an Xmas tree shop about 10 miles away but I have to drive into New Hamster for Hobby Lobby- as far as I know it's the only Hobby Lobby in New England.


----------



## Halloeve55

wickedwillingwench said:


> I have several HG around/an Xmas tree shop about 10 miles away but I have to drive into New Hamster for Hobby Lobby- as far as I know it's the only Hobby Lobby in New England.


lucky you to have that many HG around you!!


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, just saw your post. Will PM you my cell phone number. Thanks so much for checking!
> 
> 
> 
> Ours just started putting Halloween out two weeks ago according to the staff. So far Halloween is on one end cap and part of an aisle. They're much later this year than last.
> 
> 
> 
> I visited all three stores today. Our Marshall's only has an end cap out so far, probably because we're in the Pacific Northwest. Because TJ Maxx and Marshalls are owned by the same company, I'll check back at Marshall's later next week.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what you're seeing!
> 
> If anyone sees the 120" length, black, scalloped spider web lace tablecloths with spiders (not spiders and bats) at TJ Maxx, would appreciate you picking it up for me. Will reimburse all costs and do what I can to make it a happy exchange. Again, if anyone is looking for something at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or Ross, let me know. I have all three stores within a few miles of my home!
> 
> Lisa


Lisa -

I've been checking my local home goods twice a week. I haven't seen this particular table cloth, but I will def keep checking...


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks ninababy100109. Each year, we host a Halloween Pizza Party for our Make a Difference Day volunteers. The two tables in the room are 8 feet in length, so the 120" length of these lace tablecloths should work well. Appreciate the extra eyes!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Spooktactular said:


> Is this an online coupon too? It's really small in my browser and when I enlarge it I can't read it


Spooktactular, if you go back to Kitty's post, you'll see that she posted links to both coupons. By clicking on the link, not the picture, you'll be able to read or print each coupon.

Thanks again Kitty!

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> I think she's one of the nicest pieces in the collection. Did you get the black cat jar charmer to hang on the her jack-o-lantern too?
> 
> Lisa


i DO have a clinger! I will put it on there...I bet it looks adorable!


----------



## Dante

I called Yankee to try to get more info about new Boney Bunch on September 3rd. I emailed them a couple times but was getting cryptic messages. The rep said, "it will be the full Boney Bunch line so it will include items you haven't seen yet." Uh oh.....


----------



## grandma lise

..."will include items you haven't seen yet." 

If there are more pieces, that will be a pleasant surprise (and perhaps then this year's collection will become more cohesive). The timing of this is not good for me. This morning, I'm heading over to our son's new house to clean the kitchen cabinets before he begins moving in on Thursday, and will continue to be on cleaning, packing, and moving duty with my friend through September 3rd, when the lease on her new place begins. Hoping, hoping, the property management company will give us the keys on Friday...

Lisa


----------



## mysterious one

I did pick up a catalog on Saturday. There are no new boney bunch pieces. I do see a spooky tree hanging double wax melt , a Halloween lantern tea light holder and some metal pumpkin candle and votive holders.


----------



## Dante

Hmmm I would think if they were having new Boney Bunch they would be in the Halloween catalogue. You would think since I asked the rep specifically about Boney Bunch her answer would have been specifically in response to Boney Bunch and not general Halloween items. I'm going to be disappointed now if there aren't any new ones :/


----------



## Lucy08

I saw the Halloween catalog today, they only had be so the lady wouldn't let me have it. She did let flip thur it, no surprises! Nothing we don't already know about. The tart warmer was in there, I'm guessing there will be plenty of them to go around. Also had the three little ghosts someone else already mentioned.


----------



## mysterious one

If there are any new ones they are not in the catalog. Unless they will have some surprises in the stores.


----------



## Dante

Do they usually put online exclusives in the catalog? That's the only other thing I can think of. I know the rerelease 2008 Bride and Groom were in the last one.


----------



## mysterious one

Yes I am pretty sure they would have been in there. Did anyone else get a catalog?


----------



## happythenjaded

At least our pockets will be happy if there are no new Boney's right? LOL


----------



## myerman82

A little of topic but I did pick up the Bath and Body Works Farm House today. As someone told me...it's just ok.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> A little of topic but I did pick up the Bath and Body Works Farm House today. As someone told me...it's just ok.


In comparison to previous years LOL! It's still awesome! Shush. Ill let you know when I pick mine up after work. I just wish the bucket wasn't white... But that's just me being picky!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> In comparison to previous years LOL! It's still awesome! Shush. Ill let you know when I pick mine up after work. I just wish the bucket wasn't white... But that's just me being picky!


I looked at the prototype and the windows and bucket are grey. I wonder if they thought everything would have blended in with the walls and went with white instead or just a rush job.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I looked at the prototype and the windows and bucket are grey. I wonder if they thought everything would have blended in with the walls and went with white instead or just a rush job.


You are going to paint mine for me, right?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You are going to paint mine for me, right?


I'm actually going to contact a ceramics store and see if I can paint over glaze.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm actually going to contact a ceramics store and see if I can paint over glaze.


It just shouldn't be white !!! -_-


----------



## myerman82

Now that I am looking over it good, the pumpkin scarecrow was a rush job. It's still nice and I think you will like it. Like I said, the boney bunches are the same way so give or take when it comes to glazed ceramics.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> It just shouldn't be white !!! -_-


What color should it be


----------



## happythenjaded

Yeah I guess it sounds like each store only received 1 so we can't be picky. I'm sure more will come in sept but... I'm glad they called us today!! 

And the bucket should be brown. A wooden bucket. Not a white bucket !! Snow -_-


----------



## Lucy08

mysterious one said:


> Yes I am pretty sure they would have been in there. Did anyone else get a catalog?



My store only had one, so she wouldn't let me have it! But she was more than happy to let me look, which was nice!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah I guess it sounds like each store only received 1 so we can't be picky. I'm sure more will come in sept but... I'm glad they called us today!!
> 
> And the bucket should be brown. A wooden bucket. Not a white bucket !! Snow -_-


*hands ya a brown sharpie* "So, fix it, dear Henry..."


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> *hands ya a brown sharpie* "So, fix it, dear Henry..."


Why thank you ever so kindly, WWwench


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Why thank you ever so kindly, WWwench


I wouldn't trust him with any sharpie. He is being very  today.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I wouldn't trust him with any sharpie. He is being very  today.


Bahaha!! Ohhhhh goodness!! :-O


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Bahaha!! Ohhhhh goodness!! :-O


No more brownies for you. What did they put in them?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> No more brownies for you. What did they put in them?


CANDLE WAX!!! *gulp* -_-


----------



## Kitty

Spooktactular said:


> Is this an online coupon too? It's really small in my browser and when I enlarge it I can't read it


Sorry wrong coupons.



Kitty


----------



## Halloeve55

Picked up two items for my Yankee mansion..some cute mini crows..put them on the mansion here and there.a little big to scale but crows are big anywho.also got some led mini lights..have to figure out a better way to put them on without rushing.i was too excited.and my son saw something I overlooked today at goodwill for a 1.25 was a mini jar of candy corn tomorrow I'll take a better picture in natural light!


----------



## happythenjaded

Picked up my B&BW haunted barn... Disappointed with the quality this year. I think it def has something to do with the departure of Harry Slatkin. Comparing the quality to previous years houses I'm def upset. Hopefully we see an improvement in future houses. 

Also-- I was told all stores only received ONE house with no word on if they will get more.... So just a little advice to anyone wanting it. Hopefully next year they go back to a darker house.... Please!! Lol 

Now I need a new boney bunch couple to go with it.....


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Picked up my B&BW haunted barn... Disappointed with the quality this year. I think it def has something to do with the departure of Harry Slatkin. Comparing the quality to previous years houses I'm def upset. Hopefully we see an improvement in future houses.
> 
> Also-- I was told all stores only received ONE house with no word on if they will get more.... So just a little advice to anyone wanting it. Hopefully next year they go back to a darker house.... Please!! Lol
> 
> Now I need a new boney bunch couple to go with it.....


wonder why quality is going down on our Halloween stuff..geez!


----------



## happythenjaded

China is slacking & Harry Slatkin is a perfectionist lol


----------



## sookie

I finally got one of the black cat candle clingers from Yankee Candle!  should be here by the weekend and it was $10.99 with shipping! I wanted one of these last year and they were sold out everywhere. So glad I got one


----------



## Halloeve55

Lol! Perfectionists can be awesome..and greatly needed..just look at this years sloppy pieces.


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Lol! Perfectionists can be awesome..and greatly needed..just look at this years sloppy pieces.


I agree!!!! Come back Harry & Mark!!! Lol


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Lol! Perfectionists can be awesome..and greatly needed..just look at this years sloppy pieces.


Nice to see someone else add lights to their Mansion.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I agree!!!! Come back Harry & Mark!!! Lol


agree give us better quality.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Picked up my B&BW haunted barn... Disappointed with the quality this year. I think it def has something to do with the departure of Harry Slatkin. Comparing the quality to previous years houses I'm def upset. Hopefully we see an improvement in future houses.
> 
> Also-- I was told all stores only received ONE house with no word on if they will get more.... So just a little advice to anyone wanting it. Hopefully next year they go back to a darker house.... Please!! Lol
> 
> Now I need a new boney bunch couple to go with it.....


The two Pumpkin people guys would go great with this house. Just saying


----------



## Halloeve55

Don't encourage him..we must wait till sept 2 for hopefully surprises! Lol..who am I kidding! Love the lights on my mansion.ive been looking for mini pumpkins to put in the porch but can't find any


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Don't encourage him..we must wait till sept 2 for hopefully surprises! Lol..who am I kidding! Love the lights on my mansion.ive been looking for mini pumpkins to put in the porch but can't find any


I have dollar store skeletons on my porch. I'm such a cheap-o. LOL


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't encourage him..we must wait till sept 2 for hopefully surprises! Lol..who am I kidding! Love the lights on my mansion.ive been looking for mini pumpkins to put in the porch but can't find any
> 
> 
> 
> I have dollar store skeletons on my porch. I'm such a cheap-o. LOL
Click to expand...

whatever works! My cloth under my mansion is dollar tree..woopwoop! DT has awesome goodies ..we need to pinch pennies my friend to make up for our boney splurges ..lol


----------



## happythenjaded

I WANT IT ALL!!!!!! 

Is it Sept 2nd or 3rd? 0_o


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> whatever works! My cloth under my mansion is dollar tree..woopwoop! DT has awesome goodies ..we need to pinch pennies my friend to make up for our boney splurges ..lol


I used to always see those bendable skeletons but haven't seen them the last few years. You are right about penny pinching. I use dollar store tea lights and I'm upset you now get two for a dollar instead of three. LOL


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> I agree!!!! Come back Harry & Mark!!! Lol


happythenjaded, do you think an artist other than Mark Cook designed the Boney Bunch collection this year? I'm confused as to why his name is no longer stamped on the pieces. 

Bummer that the artist who designed the 2011 and 2012 BBW Halloween luminaries has moved on. I really like his work, particularly his attention to detail. Even so, I'm curious about this year's Haunted Barn. If you're up for it, do post a picture!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> Picked up two items for my Yankee mansion..some cute mini crows..put them on the mansion here and there.a little big to scale but crows are big anywho.also got some led mini lights..have to figure out a better way to put them on without rushing.i was too excited.and my son saw something I overlooked today at goodwill for a 1.25 was a mini jar of candy corn tomorrow I'll take a better picture in natural light!


It never occurred to m to put mini lights on one of the haunted houses/mansions. What a fun idea! Are your lights purple or blue?

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> happythenjaded, do you think an artist other than Mark Cook designed the Boney Bunch collection this year? I'm confused as to why his name is no longer stamped on the pieces.
> 
> Bummer that the artist who designed the 2011 and 2012 BBW Halloween luminaries has moved on. I really like his work, particularly his attention to detail. Even so, I'm curious about this year's Haunted Barn. If you're up for it, do post a picture!
> 
> Lisa


I think B&BW & YC have been doing both for a few years now so they decided to cut out the middle men and get a direct profit. My personal opinion. I'm not sure about Mark Cook but I know the relationship between BBW & Harry Slatkin has diminished the past year (Harry's choice apparently). I think both men had a lot to do with the detail and quality of the products.... Now it's all business it seems & no artistic passion.... You know?


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> It never occurred to m to put mini lights on one of the haunted houses/mansions. What a fun idea! Are your lights purple or blue?
> 
> Lisa


Mine are mini LED purple lights from Gordmans. $9.99 and they have orange too. They also sell a small strand of regular lights at dollar tree.


----------



## myerman82

Here is a picture of the Halloween Barn from B&BW


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Here is a picture of the Halloween Barn from B&BW


Your pumpkin head is painted like mine aww haha!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Your pumpkin head is painted like mine aww haha!!


Twins separated at birth LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

They're old men with gray hair


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Myerman82! It's not bad, but no where near as cool as the last two - (I wish I had that haunted mansion!). 

happythenjaded, it's all about the artist for me. I've previously posted about this ornament, but the artist who designed this ornament for Hallmark is my NEW favorite...

http://www.hallmark.com/products/general/keepsake-ornaments/stand-up-skeleton-2495QFO5202_DK/

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Omg! Lisa! Saw the ornament in person today at hallmark..... It was really great! You have superb taste!


----------



## myerman82

That is a great ornament.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Omg! Lisa! Saw the ornament in person today at hallmark..... It was really great! You have superb taste!


Does she like Ke$ha? kidding lol


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> Here is a picture of the Halloween Barn from B&BW


How much was it? I heard the price was going up this year.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> How much was it? I heard the price was going up this year.


$49.99 but if you purchase something, anything, just call and complete the survey and you will get $10 off.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> How much was it? I heard the price was going up this year.


It was $49.50 and I used a $10 off coupon. So it didn't go up like rumors said  but it should've gone down LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Does she like Ke$ha? kidding lol


I'm leaning more towards JLO on this one.........


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I'm leaning more towards JLO on this one.........


 JLO doesn't have black cat clingers.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just noticed the Sept 3 coupons are from 2012. I tried the codes online just in case but they don't work.


----------



## grandma lise

Oops...you're right. They are from 2012. Thanks Mourning Glory. I was planning on using them!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Guess its a good thing there are no new Boney's right? LOL.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up two items for my Yankee mansion..some cute mini crows..put them on the mansion here and there.a little big to scale but crows are big anywho.also got some led mini lights..have to figure out a better way to put them on without rushing.i was too excited.and my son saw something I overlooked today at goodwill for a 1.25 was a mini jar of candy corn tomorrow I'll take a better picture in natural light!
> 
> 
> 
> It never occurred to m to put mini lights on one of the haunted houses/mansions. What a fun idea! Are your lights purple or blue?
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

my light are purples.(available in orange too)my picture did NOT come out good.lol.i paid 5.99(pricey) at michaels for them since they were mini LED light bulbs and battery operated.the battery box sits nicely inside the mansion


----------



## Halloeve55

Grandma Lise:that is a cute ornament! Still trying to find a black tree.my last resort will be eBay. Myerman:the house looks good! And yes,he has a little gray hair going on but I've seen boneys look worse..lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

Better photos


----------



## Kitty

Sorry about the expired 2012 coupons.

This is $15 off $45, expires Sept, 2, 2013.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=162440090&spReportId=MTYyNDQwMDkwS0


Hopefully there will be more soon.

Kitty


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Kitty. Really appreciate the coupons you post!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Halloweve55, love those $5.99 battery operated mini lights that Michaels sells. I put them in my Halloween metal lanterns with orange glass last year. Your pumpkin head people are adorable. Do you have the raven cart one too?

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> Better photos


Looooove it!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> It was $49.50 and I used a $10 off coupon. So it didn't go up like rumors said  but it should've gone down LOL


So do you think its worth getting?


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> So do you think its worth getting?


Hmmm... I think if you are a collector of the past houses, yes def.... if you are not and do not plan on collecting the houses, I would skip this one honestly and put the $40-$50 towards one of the older houses which are way better quality..... Just my personal opinion. But, the house is already on eBay for $80 starting bid so.... Do I think its worth the price, honestly? Not this year.....quality is too poor to be priced at $50.00, but its still a great piece. Just cant display it next to the other BBW houses because they make it look even worse LOL.  I think I will grow to love it


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Gosh idk what to do. I have the last two years and thought this one looked neat but it sounds so poorly done. They are holding it for me.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Gosh idk what to do. I have the last two years and thought this one looked neat but it sounds so poorly done. They are holding it for me.


Go look at it yourself and see what you think... Guessing since you have the last 2 houses you will see the total difference in quality (paint only). The house overall is great design wise, but the paint job looks soooooo weak and poor....... Apparently each store only got 1 house so I would snag it up anyway. You might regret it later and buy it on eBay for $100+ LOL.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve I didn't know you were using the $5.99 LED lights from MIchaels. I saw them the other day and I now think I got ripped off on mine. With the 40& off coupon it's even a better deal. I tried using the purple lights from Dollar Tree and they over took the house and not in a good way. Awesome setup you got going there.
As for the B&BW house, honestly I think for what I paid it was worth it. It's my first year collecting these and I was really excited to get it. I'm just a little bummed that this made final approval with that paint job. I wouldn't pay any more than $40 for it and I think you should go look for yourself. I really would like to find the 2010 house for under $100 one day.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Halloweve55, love those $5.99 battery operated mini lights that Michaels sells. I put them in my Halloween metal lanterns with orange glass last year. Your pumpkin head people are adorable. Do you have the raven cart one too?
> 
> Lisa


no I do not have the raven cart


----------



## grandma lise

Halloweve55, if I didn't sell or give away my repaired one, I'll be in touch with you in a few weeks... 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman:I love these lights but I couldn't use a coupon with those since I had a greater priced item in my purchase.


----------



## Halloeve55

happythenjaded said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better photos
> 
> 
> 
> Looooove it!
Click to expand...

thank you!


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> no I do not have the raven cart


I'm about to call everyone that I gave the Pumpkin Raven guy to last year and ask to buy them back if they aren't using them. LOL I know a few of you who really want to add him to their collection. Why didn't I know this last year.


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Myerman:I love these lights but I couldn't use a coupon with those since I had a greater priced item in my purchase.


I always bring someone with me when I shop at Michaels.


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myerman:I love these lights but I couldn't use a coupon with those since I had a greater priced item in my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> I always bring someone with me when I shop at Michaels.
Click to expand...

 does a 5 year old count?lol.plus I had a major shopping list that day so 40% off those lights were nothing to a 29.99 basket..lol.  and I told you once,you need to buy extras here on out! We are always looking for some HTF and RARE pieces..hehe


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm about to call everyone that I gave the Pumpkin Raven guy to last year and ask to buy them back if they aren't using them. LOL I know a few of you who really want to add him to their collection. Why didn't I know this last year.


I know the Pumpkin Raven guy's real name.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I know the Pumpkin Raven guy's real name.


How did you get that privilege?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> How did you get that privilege?


Massive secret- I cannot disclose any of the details. Top secret info.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Massive secret- I cannot disclose any of the details. Top secret info.


I see hmmmm. you know mullet dj is going to tell Ke$ha about your top secret plan.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I see hmmmm. you know mullet dj is going to tell Ke$ha about your top secret plan.


Ugh. Hate those 2!!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Ugh. Hate those 2!!!!


You left them both high and dry. What did you expect?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You left them both high and dry. What did you expect?


She is after more Boney heads!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> She is after more Boney heads!!!


I think the headless farmer is actually mullet dj. lol


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I think the headless farmer is actually mullet dj. lol


0_o oooh thats twisted!!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> 0_o oooh thats twisted!!!


Not if they have the black cat clinger


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Not if they have the black cat clinger


No comment................................


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> No comment................................


Don't you know, I spotted one on the pumpkins by the headless farmer.


----------



## myerman82

On a serious note, I had an idea. Those needing the boxes for their Boney Bunches should call there store this week. Maybe they can hold you the boxes when they unpack the September shipment. I know my store doesn't have a problem doing it and maybe your store will do it too. All they do is throw the boxes away anyway. Worth a try.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Dante said:


> I called Yankee to try to get more info about new Boney Bunch on September 3rd. I emailed them a couple times but was getting cryptic messages. The rep said, "it will be the full Boney Bunch line so it will include items you haven't seen yet." Uh oh.....


Oh gosh, I wonder what the heck he meant by that! What haven't we seen yet? I HAVE to remember to check the website on Monday night/Tuesday morning. I work Tuesday, so if they are releasing anything new in stores, I wouldn't have much chance of getting to it before 6:30 PM by the time I get off work and to the mall.


----------



## happythenjaded

Hopefully it's just a restock of sold out items.... No coupons so it's no fun lolol


----------



## Boneybunchlove

happythenjaded said:


> Hopefully it's just a restock of sold out items.... No coupons so it's no fun lolol


I saw a few new halloween things but no new boneys in the catalog. I got the bbw barn..I see what you mean about the paint job but I guess I can justify it with its suppose to be an old barn lol. I still really like it. I picked it up yesterday and the roof had been cracked and they painted over the glaze with flat black..can you believe that! Luckily they had got another one in their shipment last night and I exchanged it..big pain in the butt.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> I saw a few new halloween things but no new boneys in the catalog. I got the bbw barn..I see what you mean about the paint job but I guess I can justify it with its suppose to be an old barn lol. I still really like it. I picked it up yesterday and the roof had been cracked and they painted over the glaze with flat black..can you believe that! Luckily they had got another one in their shipment last night and I exchanged it..big pain in the butt.


Glad you like it !  It is growing on me..... slowly... -_- 

It would be nice to have a new Boney treat but my pockets are totally fine with there being nothing new!!! LOL


----------



## myerman82

I learned not to but much into what they say at Yankee Candle. The manager insisted that they were not going to release anymore tart warmers and they are. Even after I told her that was Yankee Candles plan she still insisted I was wrong. I'm all for no new Boney's but I will stop there just to see what they have.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Glad you like it !  It is growing on me..... slowly... -_-


Don't lie you love it. You want to move into it.

Your not fooling anyone


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Don't lie you love it. You want to move into it.
> 
> Your not fooling anyone


I've renamed it THE BURRITO BARN.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I've renamed it THE BURRITO BARN.


Oh boy, do I even want to know?


----------



## myerman82

The 2007 Mansion everyone was wanting sold for over $200. Wow, did someone here snag it up?


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> The 2007 Mansion everyone was wanting sold for over $200. Wow, did someone here snag it up?


 pshh I wish!!


----------



## happythenjaded

If anyone still needs the train it's in stock online right now... Don't forget to use a coupon


----------



## sanura03

Dropped into TJMaxx on the way to Target today. They finally had their Halloween goodies out. Lots of stuff I liked but since it's payday and we're already kinda broke lol (please, YC no new Bonies!!) I only grabbed these guys:









They're vinyl metallic spiderweb doilies. Pretty neat, especially at $2.99 each, tag says 18" by 18.5" and I couldn't find my tape measure so I'm not going to dispute it lol.

Grandma Lise, I looked for your tablecloth since TJM and Homegoods sometimes have the same stuff but they only had the ones with the bats. Sorry! =( I'll look if we go into Homegoods again but since it's an hour away and dangerous territory (so much I want!) I'm not sure when that will be. =/


----------



## happythenjaded

Sanura- I saw those at Marshall's , super cute!!


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Dropped into TJMaxx on the way to Target today. They finally had their Halloween goodies out. Lots of stuff I liked but since it's payday and we're already kinda broke lol (please, YC no new Bonies!!) I only grabbed these guys:
> 
> Grandma Lise, I looked for your tablecloth since TJM and Homegoods sometimes have the same stuff but they only had the ones with the bats. Sorry! =( I'll look if we go into Homegoods again but since it's an hour away and dangerous territory (so much I want!) I'm not sure when that will be. =/


Thanks sanura03! 

Still looking for black spider web lace tablecloths with spiders only, no bats, in the 60" x 120" size - (813889) - and now in the 60" x 104" size too - (813861) - by Benson Mills Company. So far I've only seen them at TJ Maxx, but Marshalls hasn't gotten all their Halloween in yet (and I don't have a Home Goods here).

Still hopeful... 

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> The 2007 Mansion everyone was wanting sold for over $200. Wow, did someone here snag it up?


Not me : ( I made a last ditch bid of 200 and lost out at 202.50. Been depressed for 2 days bout it! JK! But I was pissed. Glad I didn't have to actually drop the 2 bills. But I really wanted that dam mansion!


----------



## milosalem00

So quick question guys. If you are in a dispute with a ebay seller because the item you were sold ( pumpkin fogger) does not work. They want me to send it back at my cost ( cost me $10 for them to ship it here I assume it would be the same back). Will ebay side with me on this or not ? I mean had I received a working item ( it only works if you hold or prop the cord a certain way, which I think is dangerous due to the fact that its electrical) I would not be contacting the seller or ebay . Thoughts ?


----------



## Guest

milosalem00 said:


> So quick question guys. If you are in a dispute with a ebay seller because the item you were sold ( pumpkin fogger) does not work. They want me to send it back at my cost ( cost me $10 for them to ship it here I assume it would be the same back). Will ebay side with me on this or not ? I mean had I received a working item ( it only works if you hold or prop the cord a certain way, which I think is dangerous due to the fact that its electrical) I would not be contacting the seller or ebay . Thoughts ?


You do have to ship it back to them, and make sure to get delivery confirmation to their zip code in case they claim they never received it back. Once they get the item back, you get a full refund. But return shipping is on you. Your item is "not as described" becuz it doesn't work!

http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-not-received.html

Steps to take if an item doesn't match the seller's description

If the item doesn't match the seller's description, go to My eBay and click the Purchase History link on the left side of the page. Find the item you'd like to return, select Return this item from the More actions drop-down menu, and then follow the instructions. If you're asked to contact the seller, then:
1.	Open a case.
Contact the seller by opening an eBay Buyer Protection case in the Resolution Center, and let the seller know that the item doesn't match the description in the listing.
The seller may:
Offer you a partial refund to make up for the way the item differs from the description
Ask that you return the item for a refund
Ask that you return the item in exchange for a replacement item, if you agree
If you're offered a partial refund, you can accept it, request a different amount, or suggest another solution, such as returning the item for a refund.
If you decide to return the item, you'll need to ship the item with delivery confirmation (plus signature confirmation for items that are $250.00 or more), and enter the tracking number in the Resolution Center. We'll ask you to confirm that you received a refund or a replacement item.
2.	Escalate the case.
If 3 business days have passed since you opened the case, and the seller hasn't resolved the problem, you can escalate the case to eBay Customer Support. If you don't contact us within 30 days of opening the case, we'll assume the issue has been resolved and we'll close the case with no additional action.
3.	We review the case.
We'll review the case and get in touch with you within 48 hours. We may ask for additional information to help resolve the issue. If the decision is in your favor, we'll refund you for the purchase price of your item plus the original shipping cost. We may also ask you to return the item for a refund.
More about refunds

If you're given a refund, you'll usually receive it through the same payment method that you used to pay for the item. If you bought an item with a payment method other than PayPal, we'll ask you to confirm receipt of the refund.

A full refund is one that covers the cost of the item and original shipping. If you've received an item and want a full refund, you'll usually need to send the item back to the seller.

Timing for eBay Buyer Protection cases

If you open an eBay Buyer Protection case in the Resolution Center about an item you didn't receive or that didn't match the seller's description, you have a limited amount of time to take some actions. Be sure to follow these time guidelines.

Opening a case
If you haven't received an item: You can open a case after the estimated delivery date, or, if no estimated delivery date was provided, 7 days after making payment.
If you received an item and it doesn't match the seller's description: You can open a case after receiving the item. You must open a case within 45 days of making payment.
The seller has 3 business days from the time you open the case to resolve the issue.

Escalating a case
If 3 business days have passed since the case was opened and the seller hasn't resolved the issue, you can escalate the case to eBay Customer Support. If you don't contact us within 30 days of opening the case, we'll assume the issue has been resolved and we'll close the case with no additional action.

Receiving a refund
You should receive a refund within 3 days of the seller promising a refund or within 3 days of the seller receiving the returned item. If you haven't received a refund by then, please contact eBay through the Resolution Center, and we'll work with the seller to provide you a refund.


----------



## myerman82

Went back to Yankee Candle tonight. They had a restock of Boney Bunches including the train. They also had some of the newer Halloween stuff (no ghosts) so I picked up the Jack-O-Latern tart warmer. I asked about next week and they said the displays change over but they will not be getting a Halloween shipment again before then. They did say there could possibly be a Halloween shipment coming in the following week. She checked her list and confirmed that Halloween will not be shipped next week. What's out right now if what they will have so no surprises, at least at my store.


----------



## Spookywolf

I finally got a new Boney pumpkin wagon -- this time all in one piece.  I love it! That was another one of those "could have bought it, regret that I didn't" pieces that have haunted me. Don't you hate that! I'd post a pic but I've already tucked it back into the box for fear that it would get knocked off the table before I decorate. Now I have to get the farmer cause he'll look so cute standing next to the wagon! Did we get confirmation that there's going to be a sale soon? Thought I'd read that a little further back.


----------



## Spookywolf

milosalem00 said:


> So quick question guys. If you are in a dispute with a ebay seller because the item you were sold ( pumpkin fogger) does not work. They want me to send it back at my cost ( cost me $10 for them to ship it here I assume it would be the same back). Will ebay side with me on this or not ? I mean had I received a working item ( it only works if you hold or prop the cord a certain way, which I think is dangerous due to the fact that its electrical) I would not be contacting the seller or ebay . Thoughts ?


Milosalem, I just went through the same kind of Ebay experience for the previous pumpkin wagon I bought and rcv'd broken. The seller insisted on having the item returned in order for me to get the refund, and it cost me almost $9.00 to send it back. I tried to dispute it through Ebay, but they only ended up refunding me the original purchase price and original shipping. The return shipping cost I had to eat and that really stinks, especially when it's not your fault. I do feel for you. This bad experience taught me never to buy from any seller that doesn't have a 100% rating ever again. The good sellers will take care of you, the bad sellers couldn't care less. Hope things turn out okay for you.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> I saw a few new halloween things but no new boneys in the catalog. I got the bbw barn..I see what you mean about the paint job but I guess I can justify it with its suppose to be an old barn lol. I still really like it. I picked it up yesterday and the roof had been cracked and they painted over the glaze with flat black..can you believe that! Luckily they had got another one in their shipment last night and I exchanged it..big pain in the butt.


After inspecting mine I found a crack in the roof and the side of the barn. The candle hold was also cracked around the edges. I went back tonight and they had another one which was much better so they are holding it and I will exchange it tomorrow.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow. I didn't know the stores were putting out the new shipment of Boney Bunch pieces out on the floor before 9/3. I want to exchange my train and perhaps the dog house for better quality pieces if I can. Thanks for the heads up myerman82. 

ninababy100109, hoping you'll be able to get the 2007 mansion when things die down a bit. $200 seems like a lot. I could be wrong, but perhaps you'll be able to pick one up for a better price later in the season.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow. I didn't know the stores were putting out the new shipment of Boney Bunch pieces out on the floor before 9/3. I want to exchange my train and perhaps the dog house for better quality pieces if I can. Thanks for the heads up myerman82.
> 
> ninababy100109, hoping you'll be able to get the 2007 mansion when things die down a bit. $200 seems like a lot. I could be wrong, but perhaps you'll be able to pick one up for a better price later in the season.
> 
> Lisa


Yes, Yankee Candle seemed pretty well stocked. I did get the only Jack-O-Latern tart warmer they had. I am guessing that every store is doing things differently but I can confirm that the new stuff was out already. They said the only new thing about next week is that they change the floor display. No new shipment of Halloween, at least for my store.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

myerman82 said:


> After inspecting mine I found a crack in the roof and the side of the barn. The candle hold was also cracked around the edges. I went back tonight and they had another one which was much better so they are holding it and I will exchange it tomorrow.


Wow good thing you looked it over again. I couldn't believe what a crappy paint job the first one I got had. I def wouldn't pay over $40 for it but I'm glad I got it. Would hate to buy it later on ebay and take the chance of getting a cracked one.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Wow good thing you looked it over again. I couldn't believe what a crappy paint job the first one I got had. I def wouldn't pay over $40 for it but I'm glad I got it. Would hate to buy it later on ebay and take the chance of getting a cracked one.


I agree, it seems like the first batch was pretty bad. I know the one on ebay listed that it was chipped around the roof. I agree for $40 it's not bad but I wouldn't pay the ebay premium on it later.


----------



## Kitty

Picked up 2013 BB Halloween catalog today! The tart warmer will be available Sept.3 for $10 + purchase. 

http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/yankee-candle/?offer=1356068
Online: YC $20 off $45 + free shipping code coupon: CRM308B Expires Sep 06, 2013


----------



## happythenjaded

kitty said:


> picked up 2013 bb halloween catalog today! The tart warmer will be available sept.3 for $10 + purchase.
> 
> http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/yankee-candle/?offer=1356068
> online: Yc $20 off $45 + free shipping code coupon: Crm308b expires sep 06, 2013


kitty!! Thank you for the code!! :d <3


----------



## happythenjaded

Not a new Boney but... got this today at Ross for $4.00 I think... Only one they had  but I was very happy to find it !! 










Would also like to note that my online YC order placed on 8/12 has still NOT shipped................. Guessing it will ship 9/3........L-A-M-E !!! SO SO SO LAME!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Not a new Boney but... got this today at Ross for $4.00 I think... Only one they had  but I was very happy to find it !!
> 
> View attachment 167284
> 
> 
> 
> Would also like to note that my online YC order placed on 8/12 has still NOT shipped................. Guessing it will ship 9/3........L-A-M-E !!! SO SO SO LAME!!


My Home Goods has about 4 of those left. If you need more let me know. I can add it to the party box that's shipping out this week.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> My Home Goods has about 4 of those left. If you need more let me know. I can add it to the party box that's shipping out this week.


That would be awesome!!


----------



## grandma lise

I stopped by our local Yankee Candle store today to pick up two items before my coupons expire. I got the acorn electric tart warmer http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/leaf-collection/1288292 and this metal multi votive holder http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/everyday-metal-multi-scroll-votive-holder/1259082 for my glass flickering spider web votive holders from the 2011 Halloween collection http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item232eb23e20

They're expected Halloween shipment hasn't arrived yet so I assume they'll be setting up their new displays on the 3rd or later. I picked up the Halloween catalog. There's a few new things in there, but not much. I'm most curious about the Halloween lantern pictured here... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1378057669.&type=3&theater It's an online and catalog exclusive that measures 7.5" x 5.25". It's available with an orange or white back ground. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I stopped by our local Yankee Candle store today to pick up two items before my coupons expire. I got the acorn electric tart warmer http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/leaf-collection/1288292 and this metal multi votive holder http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/everyday-metal-multi-scroll-votive-holder/1259082 for my glass flickering spider web votive holders from the 2011 Halloween collection http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item232eb23e20
> 
> They're expected Halloween shipment hasn't arrived yet so I assume they'll be setting up their new displays on the 3rd or later. I picked up the Halloween catalog. There's a few new things in there, but not much. I'm most curious about the Halloween lantern pictured here... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114136.-2207520000.1378057669.&type=3&theater It's an online and catalog exclusive that measures 7.5" x 5.25". It's available with an orange or white back ground.
> 
> Lisa


I am excited about the new light up tart warmer w/ the coffin and Dracula hanging upside down... and the three ghosts that I missed out on last time.


----------



## sanura03

happythenjaded said:


> I am excited about the new light up tart warmer w/ the coffin and Dracula hanging upside down... and the three ghosts that I missed out on last time.


Uh oh, hadn't heard about that one and it sounds awesome.....


----------



## grandma lise

I was looking at that one too happythenjaded. Tempted... We should see it online soon.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Yes I think it's necessary we get it


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded, if you get the new Halloween double tart warmer coming out tomorrow, please post a picture. If the coupon Kitty posted works until the 6th, I may use it for that one. 

Today's our last opportunity to use our $20 off $45 coupon, online code HBB13. Hoping our store has these two pieces...

Leaf Collection jar holder - (it's huge)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/leaf-collection/1288280 
Skeleton Crew tart warmer... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1290676

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> happythenjaded, if you get the new Halloween double tart warmer coming out tomorrow, please post a picture. If the coupon Kitty posted works until the 6th, I may use it for that one.
> 
> Today's our last opportunity to use our $20 off $45 coupon, online code HBB13. Hoping our store has these two pieces...
> 
> Leaf Collection jar holder - (it's huge)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/leaf-collection/1288280
> Skeleton Crew tart warmer... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1290676
> 
> Lisa


I will actually be ordering online  But, I am going to get it. It looks so great !  Still not sure about the three ghosts though..... those are still a maybe...


----------



## Mourning Glory

I'll be at YC bright and early tomorrow if I see the double warmer I can post a pic.


----------



## myerman82

My store said they are a bit upset there are so many online exclusives this year. They said that when they order for people online in store they do not get the credit for the purchase and they are unable to waive the shipping. I also found out why there is an increase on everything this year. Yankee Candle does not want to increase the price of the candles (even though they are expensive as is) so they put the increase on the accessories. 
I also heard that the 2008 Bride and Groom is so back ordered that they are trying to get enough in just to fill the orders they already have.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I'll be at YC bright and early tomorrow if I see the double warmer I can post a pic.


That is a online and catalog exclusive only and will not be in stores. Hopefully I saved you a trip there if that's all you were going there for.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I'll most likely be going just to look unless there is a Halloween miracle and a printable coupon is released.


----------



## myerman82

They aren't handing these coupons out yet but they did give me a save $15 off $45 good for September 30 through October 27. Not the best coupon but it's something to use when Halloween goes on clearance.


----------



## grandma lise

Today is the last day to use the current coupon, also the last day of the $1 tarts and samplers sale. I stocked up on Autumn Leaves, Pomegrante Cider, Harvest, and Farmers Market. It's too bad for both the stores and us that they won't be allowed to carry the online exclusives being released tomorrow. I prefer hand picking each piece.

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's sad but i feel like this year's BB is so 'last year'...lol. I have definitely been cured of this year's boney fever. 

I was disappointed with the size of the skeleton crew tart warmer...especially for the price. And I don't really think we can complain about the prices too much because with coupon codes, I pretty much ordered one piece and got one free on all my orders (and STILL spent $300! eeeeesh).


----------



## Guest

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-Boney-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

ebay auction for this item ended for $227.50 and $16.99 shipping!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Holeeeee crap!


----------



## Jezebelle

New release teaser: skull illuma-lid jar topper, online exclusive


----------



## Jezebelle

Spooky tree hanging double wax melts $39.99


----------



## Guest

wickedwillingwench said:


> Holeeeee crap!


I know! I have that piece and I lurve it...won't sell it...but when did it start being expensive? Egads!


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> I know! I have that piece and I lurve it...won't sell it...but when did it start being expensive? Egads!


I wish I never passed on those Boney Bunch houses when they came out. Hopefully they re-release them or release other boney houses next year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Looks like MOST of the Boneys are back in stock online for those who needed some of them and could possibly still use the coupon that expires at midnight?


----------



## grandma lise

As best as I can tell, all Boney Bunch pieces except the Boney Head tart warmer are available again online. Makes me kind of happy to see them. Hoping I can find a better quality Bone Shaker. 

Lisa


----------



## Jezebelle

Darn. Trying to find a working coupon code


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I don't see the double tart warmer. Did I miss it?


----------



## Cutiepie

I think the tart warmer is under the Halloween pull down menu thingy, and then under Halloween pumpkins. I still see it as sold out though.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Cutiepie said:


> I think the tart warmer is under the Halloween pull down menu thingy, and then under Halloween pumpkins. I still see it as sold out though.


Ok thanks i see it now. Hopefully they get it in soon!


----------



## happythenjaded

I'm a little annoyed that all the items I wanted posted as "SOLD OUT" ... grrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> I'm a little annoyed that all the items I wanted posted as "SOLD OUT" ... grrrrrrrrrr.....


It is ridiculous! Staying up for the first launch was a waste of time. I should have stayed up for this launch...wait, were they ever in stock??

OK! It is 6:10 here. The YC site isn't working for me.

None of the new, fun, exciting stuff is in stock.

There are no coupons that I know of.

Thanks, YC! GREAT second launch. It ranks right up there with Black Friday in Walmart!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the boney head tart warmer is in stock.


----------



## grandma lise

Has anyone tried the online coupon code from Coupon Cabin that Kitty so kindly posted for us? http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/yankee-candle/?offer=1356068

Looks like Yankee Candle didn't get their shipment of new product in time. And I'm confused. Isn't this the votive holder that burns the paint off and doesn't spin? http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290692 A positive review was posted on August 31st. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Has anyone tried the online coupon code from Coupon Cabin that Kitty so kindly posted for us? http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/yankee-candle/?offer=1356068
> 
> Looks like Yankee Candle didn't get their shipment of new product in time. And I'm confused...isn't this the votive holder that burns the paint off and doesn't spin? http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290692
> 
> Lisa


Right now I can get to YC, but when I try to look at stuff it just loads forever.

I have to do lots of stuff today and by the time I can get back on a computer I am sure it will be sold out.


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, I'm not having problems. Here's a link to all the Halloween collections... http://www.yankeecandle.com/accessories/acc-collections Does this help? Perhaps restarting your computer?

Lisa


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Hollow, I'm not having problems. Here's a link to all the Halloween collections... http://www.yankeecandle.com/accessories/acc-collections Does this help? Perhaps restarting your computer?
> 
> Lisa


Thank you, GL! I can see the stuff, but I guess my computer is being dumb and not loading the pages very well.

I am just going to check back in the YC page tonight. Happy Boney-ing!


----------



## Kitty

YC store near me has Tart Warmers in 40 stock. Catalogs available.

Can anyone post printable coupon?

Jarden buys YC for $1.6 Billion. 

Kitty


----------



## Spooktactular

I tried the coupon. It wouldnt work for me.


----------



## Kitty

myerman82 said:


> They aren't handing these coupons out yet but they did give me a save $15 off $45 good for September 30 through October 27. Not the best coupon but it's something to use when Halloween goes on clearance.


Please copy & paste so we can print!
Thank you for the info.

Kitty


----------



## Spooktactular

Did anyone get the ghosts?


----------



## grandma lise

Interesting Kitty. I did a search and found the news report "Jarden to buy Yankee Candle for $1.75 billion"...

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/03/us-jarden-yankeecandle-idUSBRE98205C20130903

I don't know of any current printable coupons or promo codes at this time. The $15 off $45 flier coupon - (online promo code RBB13) - that I think myerman82 is referring to is valid September 30 - October 27. 

Lisa


----------



## Volvet

Jarden buys YC for $1.6 Billion. 

Kitty[/QUOTE]

Wonder what this means for the future of our beloved bonies... Hopefully, Jarden will see them as an extremely profitable and popular line for upcoming years!


----------



## Mourning Glory

The code RBB13 does work!  I just tried it!


----------



## jinglett

so upset I missed the ghosts last night  I was in the emergency room and completely forgot about the release. I am glad I didn't miss any new bonies! The store near me has 40 in Stock as well so I may wait and see if they ever restock the ghosts although I never saw things popping back up on the website when I look.


----------



## Kitty

I called YC, no more info on the Boney Dominoes Game. Did anyone download a photo or get the web address?
Game gone like the BB samples. 

Kitty


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Looks like Yankee Candle didn't get their shipment of new product in time. And I'm confused. Isn't this the votive holder that burns the paint off and doesn't spin? http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290692 A positive review was posted on August 31st.
> 
> Lisa


Yes, this is the same VH that I had to return. I had the moving cemetery one from a prior year and loved it, but the design is bad in this year's model and the arm that holds the spinner is much too close to the candle flame. It's also not positioned correctly so it doesn't spin. I wouldn't have noticed until Sanura pointed it out to me, as I wasn't going to use it until closer to Halloween. I doubt the reviewer even lit the candle to try it out. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## happythenjaded

The items posted online as SOLD OUT... They were never IN STOCK from what I saw. So annoying. I dont know if anyone was able to get the ghosts, dracula tart warmer, or the orange lantern....


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> The items posted online as SOLD OUT... They were never IN STOCK from what I saw. So annoying. I dont know if anyone was able to get the ghosts, dracula tart warmer, or the orange lantern....


I would like to know that as well. I should be doing lots of things- but keep checking to see if they come into stock! What the flock!


----------



## jinglett

Thanks for letting me know. Now I don't feel so bad for missing. That's frustrating... They will probably post when I finally am able to sleep or back at work. Hopefully we will all be able to get what we want!


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> I would like to know that as well. I should be doing lots of things- but keep checking to see if they come into stock! What the flock!


Maybe some point today they will be available? :/


----------



## grandma lise

Wow, the RBB13 promo code is working early? Great!

happythenjaded, I got home well after midnight. They hadn't completed loading all the product yet. No one's missed out on the non-Boney Bunch items. It is annoying...

Spookywolf, thanks for confirming what I remember.

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Ran into my local store to swap out my motorcycle guy (mine is misspelled), they didn't have any. They had one a "couple days ago". One. She remembered me and ordered me a new one and having it shipped to the store so,I can see it before I exchange. She said there were only 600 in stock online, being that there is over 500 stores that's why they only got one of some things this time around. I did grab two of the votive holders with the ghosts on them, the black with the orange inside. They are really neat in person.


----------



## Jezebelle

Agreed, I watched YC's site last night from 11:45-1am, the items went from not being on the site, to being listed as sold out! It was around 12:06 am pacific time.


----------



## Jezebelle

So, I am taking a cross country trip to NY and back. Anyone suggest good YC outlets near them? Of course, on my travels I'm looking for Boneys along the way.


----------



## grandma lise

Just ordered the new Halloween double tart warmer online AND was able to use the RBB13 promo code!

Lisa


----------



## Hell Harpy

Ordered the double tarter warmer, the 3 ghosts and the lantern and used the coupon as well. Yay!


----------



## Spooktactular

Glad they finally put them online



Hell Harpy said:


> Ordered the double tarter warmer, the 3 ghosts and the lantern and used the coupon as well. Yay!


----------



## myerman82

Received the new Halloween catalog in the mail today. This is the first Halloween catalog they have sent me since they started doing Boney Bunches. I think I am done with Yankee Candle and Halloween this year. I will keep calling my outlet store to see if they will be getting any new Halloween stuff again. I find it hard to believe that whatever they had a few weeks ago was it when it comes to Boney Bunches and Halloween. They always had a lot closer to Halloween but this year is very confusing.
Anyone that is waiting for the pumpkin people I think they are done and gone from retail. I checked everywhere possible and they are long gone. I was hoping for some stragglers to show up at the outlet store but I doubt that will happen. I will continue to check but it does not look promising unless Bed Bath and Beyond finally realizes that people are back in school and puts out their Halloween already. They always seems to put out some old stock if they have any.


----------



## Spooktactular

I didn't realize you could get the tart warmer for10 dollars with purchase of 5 tarts. Plus I didn't use the coupon. I was in a hurry lol. Tried to call and cancel my order and reorder it but they wouldn't let me change anything on it. The woman said I could refuse the order and my full amount would be refunded once it was received. Anyone else done this before. Seems like a lot of trouble.


----------



## sanura03

Spooktactular said:


> I didn't realize you could get the tart warmer for10 dollars with purchase of 5 tarts. Plus I didn't use the coupon. I was in a hurry lol. Tried to call and cancel my order and reorder it but they wouldn't let me change anything on it. The woman said I could refuse the order and my full amount would be refunded once it was received. Anyone else done this before. Seems like a lot of trouble.


That sucks, they used to be really good about letting you change things before they ship. I would just cancel it and put in another as long as those things are still well stocked. =/

Edited to add: 
Sorry, I just saw that you did try to cancel. I would ask for a manager, it's BS that you can't cancel before it ships!


----------



## myerman82

I can't believe they won't let you change to order yet they will take a week to ship it.


----------



## Spooktactular

They wouldnt let me cancel. I even asked about adding the tarts to get it for 10. Can u return online items to the store?


----------



## happythenjaded

I contacted YC about my order I placed on 8/12 that hasn't shipped. They said it was in process of shipping as of 9/2 and processed a refund for me. Super nice of them! Also, want to note they responded to my email extremely timely! Within like 30 min actually! Great service there! 

I really want another boney tart warmer so I can actually use it. The overpriced eBay one is being displayed lol. ^_^


----------



## Guest

I have noticed more and more online retailers are using the policy that once you order, no cancellations. They welcome returns, but just are refusing to cancel. I think they are betting on people not returning once they get the item.

I have bought from YC online and returned in store. Take your invoice from the shipping box with you, if you have it. I also printed the order info from my online account as well.

I bought 2 more Boneys, used the coupon, and am done. I used my money on other items while waiting for this new release. I personally think the 2 release dates suck. I WOULD have bought MORE if they had released all the items earlier, or all now, but there are just too many stores that have cool items. I usually go Yankee all the way. Oh well. I am Boneyd out 100%.


----------



## Spooktactular

So they let u cancel an order? I called twice and still wouldnt let me. Also if u pay with paypal u cant return to the store. Ill just refuse the order and reorder later. 

QUOTE=happythenjaded;1509759]I contacted YC about my order I placed on 8/12 that hasn't shipped. They said it was in process of shipping as of 9/2 and processed a refund for me. Super nice of them! Also, want to note they responded to my email extremely timely! Within like 30 min actually! Great service there! 

I really want another boney tart warmer so I can actually use it. The overpriced eBay one is being displayed lol. ^_^[/QUOTE]


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> I have noticed more and more online retailers are using the policy that once you order, no cancellations. They welcome returns, but just are refusing to cancel. I think they are betting on people not returning once they get the item.
> 
> I have bought from YC online and returned in store. Take your invoice from the shipping box with you, if you have it. I also printed the order info from my online account as well.
> 
> I bought 2 more Boneys, used the coupon, and am done. I used my money on other items while waiting for this new release. I personally think the 2 release dates suck. I WOULD have bought MORE if they had released all the items earlier, or all now, but there are just too many stores that have cool items. I usually go Yankee all the way. Oh well. I am Boneyd out 100%.


That's how I feel every year. Once I get my Boneys I am done and then the next year it gets exciting again. For anyone just starting this year, take pictures of your display. I still laugh at my display a few years ago and how I thought it was so cool. It's an addiction collecting these.

Here is my first year display....I know it's a mess. LOL


----------



## Guest

I think it is lovely. Boneys have such charm!


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooktactular said:


> So they let u cancel an order? I called twice and still wouldnt let me. Also if u pay with paypal u cant return to the store. Ill just refuse the order and reorder later.
> 
> QUOTE=happythenjaded;1509759]I contacted YC about my order I placed on 8/12 that hasn't shipped. They said it was in process of shipping as of 9/2 and processed a refund for me. Super nice of them! Also, want to note they responded to my email extremely timely! Within like 30 min actually! Great service there!
> 
> I really want another boney tart warmer so I can actually use it. The overpriced eBay one is being displayed lol. ^_^


[/QUOTE]

No they're still sending my items.


----------



## Kitty

happythenjaded said:


> The items posted online as SOLD OUT... They were never IN STOCK from what I saw. So annoying. I dont know if anyone was able to get the ghosts, dracula tart warmer, or the orange lantern....


Where did you see the Dracula tart warmer? Photo?
I saw the orange lantern & 3 ghost.

Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Where did you see the Dracula tart warmer? Photo?
> I saw the orange lantern & 3 ghost.
> 
> Kitty


http://m.yankeecandle.com/mt/www.ya...line--catalog-exclusive)---lights-up!/1295677


----------



## ninababy100109

So I just spent awhile catching up on all u guys wonderful posts. I can't believe this second releases we've waited for consisted of a total of 4 new items! I'm counting the ghosts as one item - another product that they seem to release year after year after year! Stop giving us overstock from the previous year and give us some new stuff already! That said, I did like the Dracula double tart burner and the skeleton crew illumalid, which I of course bought and justified spending MORE $$ on YC products cuz that stinkin $15 coupon worked. Dam - almost wish it hadn't, ha! I'd b 45 richer! Anyway, spent the weekend decorating but haven't put out a single boney yet. I made a ton of purchases at Michaels - they just put out their Martha Stewart silhouettes and wall decals. Love that store more and more esp there Halloween stuff. Between Home Goods and Michaels I think I spent more there than at YC this year. Which is a first. Anyway - house looks great if I do say so myself. I will post pics soon to see if u guys approve. Savin the boneys for later in September. Although I must say, I think I'm bordering on tacky already and I haven't even released the dogs yet, ha!
PS Lisa I got a beautiful spider and web white and black cotton tablecloth at Home Goods but still haven't seen the lace one you've been looking for. I'll keep looking tho. In the meantime I will post a pic of mine to see what u think. I layered the 
YC web doilies over it to ad some oomph, ha! Looks great. Talk soon!


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Lisa I got a beautiful spider and web white and black cotton tablecloth at Home Goods but still haven't seen the lace one you've been looking for. I'll keep looking tho. In the meantime I will post a pic of mine to see what u think. I layered the
> YC web doilies over it to ad some oomph, ha! Looks great. Talk soon!


Yes, more pictures please!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

I've seen the lace spider tablecloth at my Marshalls but it only comes in oblong.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, if you find the black spider web tablecloths by Benson Mills in the 60" x 104" or 60" x 120" size with spiders, not bats and spiders, let me know. That IS what I'm looking for. 

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lisa were you looking for the oblong shape? That is all my Marshalls has. I assumed that you needed a rectangular one.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, I'm looking at the packaging right now. There are three shapes listed: oblong, oval, and round. It is the 60" x 104" and 60" x 120" oblong black spider web lace tablecloths with spiders, not bats and spiders, that I'm looking for, made by Benson Mills. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That's how I feel every year. Once I get my Boneys I am done and then the next year it gets exciting again. For anyone just starting this year, take pictures of your display. I still laugh at my display a few years ago and how I thought it was so cool. It's an addiction collecting these.
> 
> Here is my first year display....I know it's a mess. LOL


Great display!


----------



## happythenjaded

Okay.... Kind of upset right now. My YC placed on 8/12 has NOT shipped yet but the one I placed just this weekend has....ALL items are in stock on the 8/12 order.....GRRRRR..... what the flock !


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Yes, more pictures please!
> 
> Lisa











































































Pictures as promised. Suggestions welcome. Hope u guys enjoy as u have all inspired my spoooooky decor, ha! Now don't make me spend anymore money! Ha! More to come once the boneys take over for the scarecrows. Sorry scarecrows but your days are numbered...


----------



## ninababy100109

PS. Sorry for the upside down pics...hate when that happens!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ninababy, too cute...love the Haunted Mansion vignette!


----------



## ninababy100109

wickedwillingwench said:


> ninababy, too cute...love the Haunted Mansion vignette!


Thanks WWW! It's Martha Stewart Halloween collection at Michaels. Mostly all the silhouettes, decals, and cut outs u see are. I buy them every year. They range in price from bout 5 bux to 20. And with the michaels coupons u can really get your decor on for short money. Plus u can pretty much take them down and reuse every year. The decals can be cumbersome but they look great. When I'm taking stuff down for the season I use wax paper to lay them on and just roll it up. The haunted house/graveyard scene was new this year. It came with like 50 or so pieces! The combinations u could use r endless which is why I had to have it. And it was like 7.99 before the coupon. Love Michaels!


----------



## happythenjaded

Ninababy- looks great!!!


----------



## boobird

ninababy100109 said:


> Pictures as promised. Suggestions welcome. Hope u guys enjoy as u have all inspired my spoooooky decor, ha! Now don't make me spend anymore money! Ha! More to come once the boneys take over for the scarecrows. Sorry scarecrows but your days are numbered...


Love it all!! Love your potion bottles and the skeleton hand wine cabinet is amazing!


----------



## boobird

My boney mantle! These are all of my pieces, except my bowl which lives in the kitchen and Last Call who lives on the bar cart.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boobird-- love your BB display !


----------



## ninababy100109

Awesome fireplace display boobird! Love your mantle and your antiques!


----------



## Kitty

Check Ebay to see new YC coupons. You do not need to buy to see codes & can print coupons.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buy-1-Get-1...71118680504?pt=US_Coupons&hash=item27d777d9b8

Save 15% off entire purchase coupon.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...31042066923?pt=US_Coupons&hash=item35cb2e29eb

Some coupons are coming in the mail.
This Friday is YC store family & friends day!

Kitty


----------



## boobird

ninababy100109 said:


> Thanks WWW! It's Martha Stewart Halloween collection at Michaels. Mostly all the silhouettes, decals, and cut outs u see are. I buy them every year. They range in price from bout 5 bux to 20. And with the michaels coupons u can really get your decor on for short money. Plus u can pretty much take them down and reuse every year. The decals can be cumbersome but they look great. When I'm taking stuff down for the season I use wax paper to lay them on and just roll it up. The haunted house/graveyard scene was new this year. It came with like 50 or so pieces! The combinations u could use r endless which is why I had to have it. And it was like 7.99 before the coupon. Love Michaels!


how do you store the more sturdy cardboard cutouts from MS? how do you re-hang them? I am using her raven cut outs for the first time, and want to save them to use for a few years.


----------



## grandma lise

Great display Boobird! Would love to see your display in dim light too. I'm going to speculate that the tea lights really show off each of your Boney Bunch pieces. Really like your ceramic jack-o-lantern too...and what is that larger piece with the skull on the right of your fireplace?

ninababy100109, I love all your displays. Wish I could pop over and ask you lots of questions. I was just looking at the Martha Stewart stuff last night. It's a lot of fun. Where did you get the pumpkins on your dining room table and where did that gorgeous tablecloth come from?!

Lisa


----------



## boobird

grandma lise said:


> Great display Boobird! Would love to see your display in dim light too. I'm going to speculate that the tea lights really show off each of your Boney Bunch pieces. Really like your ceramic jack-o-lantern too...and what is that larger piece with the skull on the right of your fireplace?
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa! That is a ceramic tombstone i got from homegoods a few years ago. i am in a house for the first time this halloween, so I can finally decorate how i want....hope to take some good pictures soon! Love your boney collection, I wish I had room for those haunted houses!


----------



## happythenjaded

Very upset with YC right now.... TERRIBLE customer service. I wont go into details but they need to improve their customer service. Its hit or miss like the product quality this year LOL. GRRRRRR !!!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, yes. More pictures boobird! I'm still helping my friend clean, pack, and move. Her sister had her baby two weeks early this morning and is perfect in every way. Happy, BUT desperately need to get back to the task of getting my friend moved so I can get back to my Halloween fun! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Oh no! Happythenjaded, I have to agree, this year has been awful with Yankee Candle. I have not been able to get a good quality Bone Shaker, but that's small stuff compared to what you've been through. Have to wonder if YC being purchased by another investment group is at the heart of the problem.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Oh no! Happythenjaded, I have to agree, this year has been awful with Yankee Candle. I have not been able to get a good quality Bone Shaker, but that's small stuff compared to what you've been through. Have to wonder if YC being purchased by another investment group is at the heart of the problem.
> 
> Lisa


Well, I've had several contacts with them regarding an order and I feel like they are telling me whatever they think will make me happy but not following through. So finally I said that this was not acceptable and that I wanted confirmation TODAY that my order was shipped and that I wanted it shipped overnight. The response I got back was so generic and did not address ONE single issue or question I had. They just basically told me that it had arrived at the warehouse and was being prepared to ship.....Yet I was told the very same thing days ago......It is very unprofessional. And the fact that they sent me an email telling me that they think the 'deal' I got (coupon codes) justified the length of time it was taking to ship..... REALLY? They said their shipping department was working over time to make sure all orders were being shipped timely.... this was a month ago..... Then I was told items were on back order.... but yet they were IN STOCK online and still are? THEN an order I placed 8/31 has already shipped and will be here Monday? 

Sorry for venting but this is just sad treatment when I've spent SEVERAL hundred dollars at YC this year.......sad. I hope a change in quality and service comes with this new company taking over. We want back the great quality Boney's and we want back the great customer service.


----------



## ALKONOST

happythenjaded said:


> Well, I've had several contacts with them regarding an order and I feel like they are telling me whatever they think will make me happy but not following through. So finally I said that this was not acceptable and that I wanted confirmation TODAY that my order was shipped and that I wanted it shipped overnight. The response I got back was so generic and did not address ONE single issue or question I had. They just basically told me that it had arrived at the warehouse and was being prepared to ship.....Yet I was told the very same thing days ago......It is very unprofessional. And the fact that they sent me an email telling me that they think the 'deal' I got (coupon codes) justified the length of time it was taking to ship..... REALLY? They said their shipping department was working over time to make sure all orders were being shipped timely.... this was a month ago..... Then I was told items were on back order.... but yet they were IN STOCK online and still are? THEN an order I placed 8/31 has already shipped and will be here Monday?
> 
> Sorry for venting but this is just sad treatment when I've spent SEVERAL hundred dollars at YC this year.......sad. I hope a change in quality and service comes with this new company taking over. We want back the great quality Boney's and we want back the great customer service.


That's horrible! Sorry you're having to go through that kind've treatment  It seems to be the way alot of companies are adopting... very poor customer service. I went through something very similar with The Country Door. I had recently gotten a catalog from there out of the blue. They had so many awesome Halloween items in there. I carried that catalog around everywhere with me just in case I had a moment and could look through it while day dreaming. Finally I purchased a few things and was VERY disappointed in the quality.. and one item is still on back order (same excuse you got too) Another item I got was a lava lamp that was suppose to be a dark purple with purple liquid and orange lava. I was so excited when it showed up....... then I pulled it out of the box. I was PO'd! It was a very light metallic fingernail polish lilac/pink. I called right away and they said in "their" description it says the color may vary. I asked if that was stated in the description that was available for the customers to read. She said no it wasn't and asked if I wanted to return it. DUH! It's on it's way back as we speak. I've had many issues similar to that before.. so, I'm always leery about ordering from catalogs now Hopefully you get your order soon!


----------



## happythenjaded

O


ALKONOST said:


> That's horrible! Sorry you're having to go through that kind've treatment  It seems to be the way alot of companies are adopting... very poor customer service. I went through something very similar with The Country Door. I had recently gotten a catalog from there out of the blue. They had so many awesome Halloween items in there. I carried that catalog around everywhere with me just in case I had a moment and could look through it while day dreaming. Finally I purchased a few things and was VERY disappointed in the quality.. and one item is still on back order (same excuse you got too) Another item I got was a lava lamp that was suppose to be a dark purple with purple liquid and orange lava. I was so excited when it showed up....... then I pulled it out of the box. I was PO'd! It was a very light metallic fingernail polish lilac/pink. I called right away and they said in "their" description it says the color may vary. I asked if that was stated in the description that was available for the customers to read. She said no it wasn't and asked if I wanted to return it. DUH! It's on it's way back as we speak. I've had many issues similar to that before.. so, I'm always leery about ordering from catalogs now Hopefully you get your order soon!


Ugh thats horrible!! What is wrong with people? So terrible. 

Anyway sorry for the rant again LOL.... its just so common and sickening how things are handled when greed is involved.


----------



## ALKONOST

happythenjaded said:


> Ugh thats horrible!! What is wrong with people? So terrible. The company I work for was bought by a larger corporate company a few years back. We have been here since the 70's and when they bought us they raised our fees (example $75.00 annual fee went to about $400... YES!!!!!!!!!) then they hired low wage idiots to replace higher paid people. You cannot raise prices/fees and lower the quality of the product/service....I will be ending my employment with the company this year. I am excited to seek employment with a company that I respect and can be proud of. Its all about greed. The people on top making decisions do not care about the details, they care about the $$$$$$. Somewhere a long the way the vision is lost with a lot of companies....its sad.
> 
> Anyway sorry for the rant again LOL.... its just so common and sickening how things are handled when greed is involved.


$75 to $400???? I just about choked on my grape!


----------



## happythenjaded

Oh yes! Insane huh? 

Side note- I'm eating grapes too hahaha!  twins!


----------



## ALKONOST

happythenjaded said:


> Oh yes! Insane huh?
> 
> Side note- I'm eating grapes too hahaha!  twins!


haha!! What color.. mine are green


----------



## happythenjaded

ALKONOST said:


> haha!! What color.. mine are green


ME TOO!!! Put them in the freezer for a bit! Yummm ! Slushy grapes!!


----------



## ALKONOST

happythenjaded said:


> ME TOO!!! Put them in the freezer for a bit! Yummm ! Slushy grapes!!


LOL.. that's funny! Good idea too! I just bought mine this morning and then got into them when I read a post on the forum from BR1MSTON3 about a spice cake recipe using Jim Beam Bourbon and a creamcheese caramel filling/frosting. What's a girl to do?!! So, I dove right into my grapes in hopes of preventing a trip to my fave coffee joint that makes and sells Brookies (a brownie and cookie bar). I don't know how long I'll be able to keep that urge under wraps though


----------



## Spooktactular

What does the deal have to do with anything?


----------



## ninababy100109

boobird said:


> how do you store the more sturdy cardboard cutouts from MS? how do you re-hang them? I am using her raven cut outs for the first time, and want to save them to use for a few years.


Boobird - With the cardboard cut outs, I take them down gently and gently peel off the double-sided foam tape dots. Then I try to flatten them out a ill and store them in a ziploc bag. The foam dots that most of the MS silhouettes come with are kind of crappy but will do the job in a pinch. When I take them out and prepare to rehang them the next season, I'll usually pick up Scotch Brand REMOVABLE mounting squares. They are great and hold up to a half pound (which is def more than enuf for the cardboard, although I usually use 2 squares per). U can pick them up at staples or ur local hardware, or of course my favorite Michaels! Just make sure u get the removable ones not the permanent. They're very easily confused and u don't wanna ur walls being pockmarked in every spot where u hang a cutout.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Great display Boobird! Would love to see your display in dim light too. I'm going to speculate that the tea lights really show off each of your Boney Bunch pieces. Really like your ceramic jack-o-lantern too...and what is that larger piece with the skull on the right of your fireplace?
> 
> ninababy100109, I love all your displays. Wish I could pop over and ask you lots of questions. I was just looking at the Martha Stewart stuff last night. It's a lot of fun. Where did you get the pumpkins on your dining room table and where did that gorgeous tablecloth come from?!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa. I've gotten a lotta tips and ideas from u over the years so it really means a lot coming from u. I'll PM u my personal email so u can ask all the questions u want. I may have a few myself....

I got the pumpkins marked down 80% at Kohls at the end of last season! I'd had my eyes on them for awhile but wouldn't spend the 30 bux a piece. So I snatched them up as soon as I saw them in the clearance bin. They're a great heavy resin and lovely color with detail. The tablecloth is from Home Goods. It's the one I was telling u about when u were asking about the lace one. It's a really great heavy cotton and really pops with the YC/Heritage Lace doilies on top. It is the exact shape and size of the lace one ur looking for. I also bought the matching round one for my other table and a runner for my fireplace. I'm still looking for ur tablecloth, but lemme kno if u have a change of heart, ha!


----------



## myerman82

I am sorry you are still waiting on Yankee Candle to ship your order happy. I had the same thing happen when my 08 bride and groom arrived broke. They took forever to send out a replacement and then that replacement was broke. They finally sent me an ok one but it took forever. I am seeing a huge decrease in quality this year with Yankee Candle's products. I took advantage of their dollar tart sale this past weekend. The tarts hardly has any scent to them. I will be returning them for others and hopefully they will have a stronger throw. I am currently burning Boo-Nilla from a few years ago and it still has a much stronger throw then the current tarts. Shows what the quality is now.


----------



## grandma lise

Spooktactular said:


> What does the deal have to do with anything?


It's the only change I'm aware of at Yankee Candle this year as compared to last year. I don't recall YC previously...

...scheduling a Customer Appreciation Day on the same day as the Halloween Preview Party.
...encouraging some stores to privately pre-sell Boney Bunch pieces by invitation only.
...reissuing Boney Bunch pieces from the previous year - (baby carriage tea light holder). 
...increasing customer angst by holding back the release of the Halloween catalog and the Boney Head tart warmer for a month, also by reducing the number of Boney Bunch pieces available at the Halloween Preview Party - (last year, our local store got 4 each of the larger pieces, this year only 2).
...listing Halloween items as "In Stock" online when the item's true and unstated status is "back ordered".
...continuing to sell the Moving Haunted House Votive Candle Holder when _they know_ it 1) burns the paint off the support for the bat spinner and 2) doesn't spin - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290692 ).

As I recall, the sale of YC didn't happen earlier this year because no one would pay the price they wanted. This is speculation on my part, but I'm going to assume that they want to LOOK as profitable as possible right now in the hopes of completing the sale of the company this year. 

It's just been a disappointing year. I'm still not sure what to do with this year's collection. It's all over the place and I'm having a hard time building a theme using this year's pieces with previous year's. Then again, maybe I'm just grumpy because I've been dealing with two property management companies all afternoon. I hope I never have to help a friend move in September again...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> I got the pumpkins marked down 80% at Kohls at the end of last season! I'd had my eyes on them for awhile but wouldn't spend the 30 bux a piece. So I snatched them up as soon as I saw them in the clearance bin. They're a great heavy resin and lovely color with detail. The tablecloth is from Home Goods. It's the one I was telling u about when u were asking about the lace one. It's a really great heavy cotton and really pops with the YC/Heritage Lace doilies on top. It is the exact shape and size of the lace one ur looking for. I also bought the matching round one for my other table and a runner for my fireplace. I'm still looking for ur tablecloth, but lemme kno if u have a change of heart, ha!


Would love to have one more set of the black lace spider web tablecloths in the 60" x 104" and the 60" x 120" sizes. I now know TJ Maxx and Marshall's both carried them this year because Mourning Glory shipped off one set to me today! 

I REALLY like those Kohl's pumpkins from last year - (I saw them last year, but didn't see their decorating potential) - and the Home Goods tablecloth you bought this year. Our Marshalls has a similar one but it's polyester and the black webbing is flocked with glitter. I went back and forth on it for a half hour yesterday and finally put it back (which I may soon regret...you know how that is!). I'm fighting the urge right now to go back and buy the Yankee Candle South African Vineyard tumblers they had stocked near the registers...I really like that scent!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I can't find any table clothes at Home Goods and I checked every Home Goods near me. All I find are place matts and table runners. I also can not find the purple light up soap that someone found there a few weeks ago.


----------



## boobird

ninababy100109 said:


> Boobird - With the cardboard cut outs, I take them down gently and gently peel off the double-sided foam tape dots. Then I try to flatten them out a ill and store them in a ziploc bag. The foam dots that most of the MS silhouettes come with are kind of crappy but will do the job in a pinch. When I take them out and prepare to rehang them the next season, I'll usually pick up Scotch Brand REMOVABLE mounting squares. They are great and hold up to a half pound (which is def more than enuf for the cardboard, although I usually use 2 squares per). U can pick them up at staples or ur local hardware, or of course my favorite Michaels! Just make sure u get the removable ones not the permanent. They're very easily confused and u don't wanna ur walls being pockmarked in every spot where u hang a cutout.


AWESOME advice! Thanks!!!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I can't find any table clothes at Home Goods and I checked every Home Goods near me. All I find are place matts and table runners. I also can not find the purple light up soap that someone found there a few weeks ago.


myerman82, our closest Homegoods is an hour and a half away, so don't know about them. What I can tell you about TJ Maxx is that the tablecloths are few, arrive in spurts, and quickly sell. Marshalls often puts some Halloween items up front near the registers. This year, that's where I finally found the tablecloths. And Ross...yikes...it's a hunt for anything there. The volume of merchandise they sell is incredible. And the customers trash the store everyday.

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> It's the only change I'm aware of at Yankee Candle this year as compared to last year. I don't recall YC previously...
> 
> ...scheduling a Customer Appreciation Day on the same day as the Halloween Preview Party.
> ...encouraging some stores to privately pre-sell Boney Bunch pieces by invitation only.
> ...reissuing Boney Bunch pieces from the previous year - (baby carriage tea light holder).
> ...increasing customer angst by holding back the release of the Halloween catalog and the Boney Head tart warmer for a month, also by reducing the number of Boney Bunch pieces available at the Halloween Preview Party - (last year, our local store got 4 each of the larger pieces, this year only 2).
> ...listing Halloween items as "In Stock" online when the item's true and unstated status is "back ordered".
> ...continuing to sell the Moving Haunted House Votive Candle Holder when _they know_ it 1) burns the paint off the support for the bat spinner and 2) doesn't spin - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-pumpkin-accessories/1290692 ).
> 
> As I recall, the sale of YC didn't happen earlier this year because no one would pay the price they wanted. This is speculation on my part, but I'm going to assume that they want to LOOK as profitable as possible right now in the hopes of completing the sale of the company this year.
> 
> It's just been a disappointing year. I'm still not sure what to do with this year's collection. It's all over the place and I'm having a hard time building a theme using this year's pieces with previous year's. Then again, maybe I'm just grumpy because I've been dealing with two property management companies all afternoon. I hope I never have to help a friend move in September again...
> 
> Lisa


I've been having the same problem when considering my setup for this year Lisa. While I continue to love the bonies and once again bought every piece this year, I am very disappointed. Not only in the craftsmanship but in the lack of thought put into the line. There should be some continuity from year to year. Or at least some continuity within each years line. I'm sure ill figure out something but it really is difficult to create a good looking cohesive display when u throw on this years line with previous years. And forget about trying to compare the quality. I'm just hoping some of my 08 and 09 pieces will cover up the imperfections of this years if and when displayed together, ha! I mean, I know some people are pure collectors - I consider myself one as well - and like to display everything in cabinets or bookcases - which is wonderful and beautiful all the same. But for those of us that do like to put together a theme, YC has really made it difficult. My advice: a bit more thought into next years line and release Mr. Yankee Candle. And yes, this is me calling u on the carpet Harlan Kent or whatever ur name is - Mr Fan Appreciation, blah blah blah


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> myerman82, our closest Homegoods is an hour and a half away, so don't know about them. What I can tell you about TJ Maxx is that the tablecloths are few, arrive in spurts, and quickly sell. Marshalls often puts some Halloween items up front near the registers. This year, that's where I finally found the tablecloths. And Ross...yikes...it's a hunt for anything there. The volume of merchandise they sell is incredible. And the customers trash the store everyday.
> 
> Lisa


I don't normally look near the registers unless I'm actually buying something. I know they had the soaps near the register but no lit up soaps.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> I've been having the same problem when considering my setup for this year Lisa. While I continue to love the bonies and once again bought every piece this year, I am very disappointed. Not only in the craftsmanship but in the lack of thought put into the line. There should be some continuity from year to year. Or at least some continuity within each years line. I'm sure ill figure out something but it really is difficult to create a good looking cohesive display when u throw on this years line with previous years. And forget about trying to compare the quality. I'm just hoping some of my 08 and 09 pieces will cover up the imperfections of this years if and when displayed together, ha! I mean, I know some people are pure collectors - I consider myself one as well - and like to display everything in cabinets or bookcases - which is wonderful and beautiful all the same. But for those of us that do like to put together a theme, YC has really made it difficult. My advice: a bit more thought into next years line and release Mr. Yankee Candle. And yes, this is me calling u on the carpet Harlan Kent or whatever ur name is - Mr Fan Appreciation, blah blah blah


Agree agree agree... Even the employees told me they are underwhelmed with the Boney Bunches this year. That's got to be bad.


----------



## happythenjaded

Yeah..... SIGH! But I shouldnt be upset because as they like to remind me I GOT SUCH A GREAT DEAL!!!! Well... I would like to ENJOY my GREAT DEAL but its still in your hands, not mine YC!!! 

I shouldnt complain.... I love them too much to ever disown them LOL.


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> I've been having the same problem when considering my setup for this year Lisa. While I continue to love the bonies and once again bought every piece this year, I am very disappointed. Not only in the craftsmanship but in the lack of thought put into the line. There should be some continuity from year to year. Or at least some continuity within each years line. I'm sure ill figure out something but it really is difficult to create a good looking cohesive display when u throw on this years line with previous years. And forget about trying to compare the quality. I'm just hoping some of my 08 and 09 pieces will cover up the imperfections of this years if and when displayed together, ha! I mean, I know some people are pure collectors - I consider myself one as well - and like to display everything in cabinets or bookcases - which is wonderful and beautiful all the same. But for those of us that do like to put together a theme, YC has really made it difficult. My advice: a bit more thought into next years line and release Mr. Yankee Candle. And yes, this is me calling u on the carpet Harlan Kent or whatever ur name is - Mr Fan Appreciation, blah blah blah


Not sure what Yankee Candle was trying to accomplish this year either. It's really been confusing. There were nice pieces this year, but I really miss the Victorian or Edwardian look of the collection. Perhaps that's why the prices for the older pieces increased so dramatically this year on Ebay. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah..... SIGH! But I shouldnt be upset because as they like to remind me I GOT SUCH A GREAT DEAL!!!! Well... I would like to ENJOY my GREAT DEAL but its still in your hands, not mine YC!!!
> 
> I shouldnt complain.... I love them too much to ever disown them LOL.


If that's the game they want to play then they shouldn't give us coupons. Honestly, without coupons I wouldn't be buying these because they are way overpriced. I think it's pretty sneaky that they don't have any good coupons rights now for the September release.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If that's the game they want to play then they shouldn't give us coupons. Honestly, without coupons I wouldn't be buying these because they are way overpriced. I think it's pretty sneaky that they don't have any good coupons rights now for the September release.


Yes, without the coupons I def wouldn't have spent hundreds of dollars this year. I am glad they offer them though!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Didn't someone (Kitty perhaps) post an online only coupon that expired today (Sept. 6)? I've looked everywhere and can't find it. If not, are there any other 15 off 45 or 20 off 45 coupons out there or expected to be out there? I still have a couple things I might purchase but not without a coupon.


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Didn't someone (Kitty perhaps) post an online only coupon that expired today (Sept. 6)? I've looked everywhere and can't find it. If not, are there any other 15 off 45 or 20 off 45 coupons out there or expected to be out there? I still have a couple things I might purchase but not without a coupon.


The next coupon is $15 off $45 and will start on September 30 to October 27. Not the best coupon but at least it's something to use when the Halloween stuff goes of sale.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Thanks myerman! Gotta say, that kind of stinks. No way am I paying full retail on these items. I'm surprised YC is going without coupons most of this month. They surely would sell more with at least a 15 off 45 or something similar.


----------



## Kitty

You do not need to buy to see codes & can print coupons.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buy-1-Get-1-...item27d777d9b8

Save 15% off entire purchase coupon.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Candl...item35cb2e29eb


The reason that I was given by YC for not receiving coupons by mail is that I have my phone on DO NOT CALL LIST.

Kitty


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Didn't someone (Kitty perhaps) post an online only coupon that expired today (Sept. 6)? I've looked everywhere and can't find it. If not, are there any other 15 off 45 or 20 off 45 coupons out there or expected to be out there? I still have a couple things I might purchase but not without a coupon.


myerman82 is right. 

The "September 6th" expiration date for the promo code was incorrectly listed by Coupon Cabin. Two of us tried it on September 3rd. It has since been removed from the Coupon Cabin website.

Here's the good news, well, maybe...two of us here were able to get this promo code to work on September 3rd...RBB13. It's not supposed to be good until September 30th, but again, two of us used it successfully on the 3rd. It's worth a try. Let us know whether or not it works for you. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I'm so excited! My local Goodwill started putting used Halloween items out today. I found one piece that will be a lovely compliment for some of my Boney Bunch pieces. Let the hunt begin!

Lisa


----------



## Spooktactular

I used the code rbb13 and it worked for me too.


grandma lise said:


> myerman82 is right.
> 
> The "September 6th" expiration date for the promo code was incorrectly listed by Coupon Cabin. Two of us tried it on September 3rd. It has since been removed from the Coupon Cabin website.
> 
> Here's the good news, well, maybe...two of us here were able to get this promo code to work on September 3rd...RBB13. It's not supposed to be good until September 30th, but again, two of us used it successfully on the 3rd. It's worth a try. Let us know whether or not it works for you.
> 
> Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yeah. That's good news Spooktackular!

Here's the other find from tonight, a Hallmark animated plush, Tremblin' Toads!...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hallmart-Tr...751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca30d5f7

The mouths move in sync with the lyrics, the orange part of the cauldron lights up, and it "trembles" a few times toward the end of the song: 

I wonder what will happen when the witch comes back, (yeah)
Something bad could happen when the witch comes back, (yeah)
It might be something scary. (Or extraordinary)
We'll be very wary when the witch comes back.

But wait! Is that the door? I think the witch is back, (yeah)
A creaking of the floor. Oh yes, the witch is back, (yeah)
I've got a funny notion we'll wind up in a potion.
(This is way too much emotion!)
The witch is back. Gulp!

My first thought is to give it to the grandkids, but then again...

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

So I'm not sure if I mentioned to u guys but my better half got a seasonal associate position at YC. Started last week - just wanted something 10 to 15 hrs a week to get out the house and make a few bux and, of course we love YC, so why not, right? Well today was their employee sale! We got 60% off all wax products and 25% off accessories. We stuck to the wax cuz we pretty much bought every accessory they had already and the 20 off 45 is a better deal anyway - when it comes to accessories. But 60% off wax?! We went nuts! I have apple pumpkin comin out my yin yang. I mean I actually bought a box (24) of the apple pump jar melts - love those jar melts. We grabbed like six large jars a couple of the new witches brew jars and a couple of those pure radiance apple chai jars with the wood wick that crackle. I also grabbed another boney head tart warmer for 10 bux since I did by the min 5 tarts. But what a joke - the rumor was that this tart warmer was gonna be limited if available at all. They literally had boxes upon boxes of the dam thing. 

On another note...
Myerman - while my Hone Goods had a few Halloween themed tablecloths in the seasonal section, most of them were in the section with all the other tableware and kitchen stuff. That's where I found mine. Just figured I'd let u know in case u hadn't looked over there. Again, if there's a specific one anyone's looking for, I'd be glad to grab it if they still have.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> So I'm not sure if I mentioned to u guys but my better half got a seasonal associate position at YC. Started last week - just wanted something 10 to 15 hrs a week to get out the house and make a few bux and, of course we love YC, so why not, right? Well today was their employee sale! We got 60% off all wax products and 25% off accessories. We stuck to the wax cuz we pretty much bought every accessory they had already and the 20 off 45 is a better deal anyway - when it comes to accessories. But 60% off wax?! We went nuts! I have apple pumpkin comin out my yin yang. I mean I actually bought a box (24) of the apple pump jar melts - love those jar melts. We grabbed like six large jars a couple of the new witches brew jars and a couple of those pure radiance apple chai jars with the wood wick that crackle. I also grabbed another boney head tart warmer for 10 bux since I did by the min 5 tarts. But what a joke - the rumor was that this tart warmer was gonna be limited if available at all. They literally had boxes upon boxes of the dam thing.
> 
> On another note...
> Myerman - while my Hone Goods had a few Halloween themed tablecloths in the seasonal section, most of them were in the section with all the other tableware and kitchen stuff. That's where I found mine. Just figured I'd let u know in case u hadn't looked over there. Again, if there's a specific one anyone's looking for, I'd be glad to grab it if they still have.


I did look there but thanks for the heads up. I pretty much walk the entire store when I go there. 
I stopped at Yankee candle tonight and they were having their employee sale. I picked up two pumpkin and cat lumi-lids for $5 each. One for myself and one for someone who is very crazy and posts here too. I also got Super Sweet Pumpkin jar for $12 and I hope it burns stronger than the scent. I also exchanged my tarts for better tarts, I hope.


----------



## grandma lise

That's quite a haul Nina. Apple Pumpkin is a nice scent. I think I would have bought way too much!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I loooove Apple Pumpkin


----------



## myerman82

Apple Pumpkin is my news favorite from Yankee Candle.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Apple Pumpkin is my news favorite from Yankee Candle.


Yes! Another victory for Apple Pumpkin! MY FAVE!


----------



## maxthedog

quick question for anyone w/ the 2009 Spider jar holder. Is the bottom glued / or legs glued on? Thanks


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> quick question for anyone w/ the 2009 Spider jar holder. Is the bottom glued / or legs glued on? Thanks


I happen to have a broken one here at the house. Yes, it's glued with what looks like hot glue, but interestingly, having unpacked for the first time today, I discovered that the wire separated from the ceramic, probably during shipping. The wire legs crisscross under the jar holder; the ceramic is indented so there's a nice fit between the wire and ceramic. All that said, mine sits properly, glued or not glued, so should display fine!

I'm still on cleaning, packing, and moving duty, but let me know if I can post a picture for you later. Hope that answered your question.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> Yes! Another victory for Apple Pumpkin! MY FAVE!


Apple Pumpkin is my new favorite. It even tops Super sweet pumpkin.


----------



## happythenjaded

Apple pumpkin is one of the few Yankee scents that doesn't give me a migraine.


----------



## Kitty

FYI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af4dbae1b









Kitty


----------



## myerman82

I am very disappointed with Yankee Candle that I'm going to file a complaint with headquarters. I went into a different Yankee Candle today and I saw they had the jack-o-lantern electronic tart warmer I bought a few weeks ago. The lady came up to me thinking she as going to make a sale. I explained that the tarts only warm in the center and not around the edges. She said that I could exchange it for the one they so. She put it on hold and asked where I got mine at. I explained it was a different store and that they did not have anymore in stock. Then I noticed they had the spider jar topper. I had recently bought another jar topper that I did not like so I asked if I could exchange it for the spider one since my store didn't have that either. She sighed and told me that she was going to call me store to see if they can deal with me. Seriously, that's what she said. Now I feel bad so I start to explain that I buy from Yankee Candle all the time and I never return anything and she rolled her eyes on me. Then she asked if I was going to at least buy something. I walked out very upset because it was very rude of them to act that way when they should stand by their return or exchange policy and not make me feel like I'm scamming them. Why would I want to scam them a five dollar jar topper or a tart warmer that I used a coupon on. I'm not asking for my money back, just a different one that actually works or a better looking jar topper that would better fit in my scenery.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I am very disappointed with Yankee Candle that I'm going to file a complaint with headquarters. I went into a different Yankee Candle today and I saw they had the jack-o-lantern electronic tart warmer I bought a few weeks ago. The lady came up to me thinking she as going to make a sale. I explained that the tarts only warm in the center and not around the edges. She said that I could exchange it for the one they so. She put it on hold and asked where I got mine at. I explained it was a different store and that they did not have anymore in stock. Then I noticed they had the spider jar topper. I had recently bought another jar topper that I did not like so I asked if I could exchange it for the spider one since my store didn't have that either. She sighed and told me that she was going to call me store to see if they can deal with me. Seriously, that's what she said. Now I feel bad so I start to explain that I buy from Yankee Candle all the time and I never return anything and she rolled her eyes on me. Then she asked if I was going to at least buy something. I walked out very upset because it was very rude of them to act that way when they should stand by their return or exchange policy and not make me feel like I'm scamming them. Why would I want to scam them a five dollar jar topper or a tart warmer that I used a coupon on. I'm not asking for my money back, just a different one that actually works or a better looking jar topper that would better fit in my scenery.


Guess they have p#ssed a few of us off this season, huh?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Guess they have p#ssed a few of us off this season, huh?


Don't offer to exchange something and then get upset over it. It happens that some stores sell out of things and other stores will have it in stock. It's all part of doing business. Sorry she isn't going to make her quota or whatever but it's part of doing business. I will not go into that store again and I will make sure everyone I know avoids that store. It's very unprofessional to ask if your gonna buy something.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Don't offer to exchange something and then get upset over it. It happens that some stores sell out of things and other stores will have it in stock. It's all part of doing business. Sorry she isn't going to make her quota or whatever but it's part of doing business. I will not go into that store again and I will make sure everyone I know avoids that store. It's very unprofessional to ask if your gonna buy something.


I agree! At least you werent basically told your complaints arent valid because you got a $20 off coupon LOL!!! Literally a month later and still no package.......................................


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I agree! At least you werent basically told your complaints arent valid because you got a $20 off coupon LOL!!! Literally a month later and still no package.......................................


Or told it wasn't bought at their store so take it to the store you got it at.


----------



## happythenjaded

I am so bad about posting pictures of the Boney/YC items I get but I will try better LOL. ... Got my BB LED wedding candle in and a cute little YC glow in the dark ghost pulling a pumpkin (to go with my B&BW haunted barn)


----------



## myerman82

Good thing I told you about that Bride and Groom candle or you would have missed out.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Good thing I told you about that Bride and Groom candle or you would have missed out.


Most def !!


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> I am so bad about posting pictures of the Boney/YC items I get but I will try better LOL. ... Got my BB LED wedding candle in and a cute little YC glow in the dark ghost pulling a pumpkin (to go with my B&BW haunted barn)
> 
> View attachment 168936




OMG! I LOVE your lil ghostie! Too cute.


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> OMG! I LOVE your lil ghostie! Too cute.


Thanks Hollow !! He is awesome right??


----------



## myerman82

I have seen that ghost before. I think I have it.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I have seen that ghost before. I think I have it.


Put him with your barn!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Boney's and B&BW 








Boney's:








Boney's and Mansion:









Some Boney's on the wall:








More Boney's on the wall:








Mr. Incredible Bones lamp thingy:








I will post more pictures once I get the rest of them set up and displayed.... Just need to get another bookshelf first LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

So I know a lotta of us here are into the lemax spooky town. I'm not, but not because I don't like or appreciate the collection. I check it out every time I'm in Michaels and just stare at the pieces like a drooling zombie. The thing is I just don't have the budget or the room - in my house or in my brain - for another collection. That said, my dear neighbor passed away suddenly almost a year ago to the day. He was a wonderful man in his sixties and was very much into collectibles, including die cast cars, coins, and villages. When I moved to the neighborhood 4 yrs ago we became quick friends despite our 30 yr age difference. Last summer we spent hours passing notes on our Halloween collections. We really pushed each other to greatness, ha! Everytime the FedEx guy would pull up we'd fight over whether he was there for my house or his. He had some older spooky town pieces, but the bulk of his collection was from the last few years - like I said we were a really bad influence on one another, ha! My point: His wife has offered to sell me the entire collection at a relatively cheap price. I went over to look at the stuff today - and it was all meticulously packed in its original boxes and packaging. A lot of the pieces - I'd say at least half - are brand new and never opened because he passed in September and never got a chance to do his display last year - I feel like I'm going to cry just typing this...
Anyway, as much as I would love to keep it and display it in honor of my friend, I just don't think it's possible. But I wanted to make sure if I do take them and parse them out that they would go to people who would cherish them as much as he and I would have - not some ebay vulture thats goin to buy and resell at quadruple my price. So if anyone is looking for a specific piece, lemme kno. I will try to post pics as soon as I have them and lay out all the boxes. Feel free to PM me if anyone has any questions...


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Put him with your barn!!!


I can't the barn has been corrupted, remember? Poor little ghost doesn't want to go anywhere near it.


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> So I know a lotta of us here are into the lemax spooky town. I'm not, but not because I don't like or appreciate the collection. I check it out every time I'm in Michaels and just stare at the pieces like a drooling zombie. The thing is I just don't have the budget or the room - in my house or in my brain - for another collection. That said, my dear neighbor passed away suddenly almost a year ago to the day. He was a wonderful man in his sixties and was very much into collectibles, including die cast cars, coins, and villages. When I moved to the neighborhood 4 yrs ago we became quick friends despite our 30 yr age difference. Last summer we spent hours passing notes on our Halloween collections. We really pushed each other to greatness, ha! Everytime the FedEx guy would pull up we'd fight over whether he was there for my house or his. He had some older spooky town pieces, but the bulk of his collection was from the last few years - like I said we were a really bad influence on one another, ha! My point: His wife has offered to sell me the entire collection at a relatively cheap price. I went over to look at the stuff today - and it was all meticulously packed in its original boxes and packaging. A lot of the pieces - I'd say at least half - are brand new and never opened because he passed in September and never got a chance to do his display last year - I feel like I'm going to cry just typing this...
> Anyway, as much as I would love to keep it and display it in honor of my friend, I just don't think it's possible. But I wanted to make sure if I do take them and parse them out that they would go to people who would cherish them as much as he and I would have - not some ebay vulture thats goin to buy and resell at quadruple my price. So if anyone is looking for a specific piece, lemme kno. I will try to post pics as soon as I have them and lay out all the boxes. Feel free to PM me if anyone has any questions...


Can you please tell me if he had the Clown trailer park piece. I have been wanting that piece for awhile now. Sorry for the lost of your neighbor/friend.


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> So I know a lotta of us here are into the lemax spooky town. I'm not, but not because I don't like or appreciate the collection. I check it out every time I'm in Michaels and just stare at the pieces like a drooling zombie. The thing is I just don't have the budget or the room - in my house or in my brain - for another collection. That said, my dear neighbor passed away suddenly almost a year ago to the day. He was a wonderful man in his sixties and was very much into collectibles, including die cast cars, coins, and villages. When I moved to the neighborhood 4 yrs ago we became quick friends despite our 30 yr age difference. Last summer we spent hours passing notes on our Halloween collections. We really pushed each other to greatness, ha! Everytime the FedEx guy would pull up we'd fight over whether he was there for my house or his. He had some older spooky town pieces, but the bulk of his collection was from the last few years - like I said we were a really bad influence on one another, ha! My point: His wife has offered to sell me the entire collection at a relatively cheap price. I went over to look at the stuff today - and it was all meticulously packed in its original boxes and packaging. A lot of the pieces - I'd say at least half - are brand new and never opened because he passed in September and never got a chance to do his display last year - I feel like I'm going to cry just typing this...
> Anyway, as much as I would love to keep it and display it in honor of my friend, I just don't think it's possible. But I wanted to make sure if I do take them and parse them out that they would go to people who would cherish them as much as he and I would have - not some ebay vulture thats goin to buy and resell at quadruple my price. So if anyone is looking for a specific piece, lemme kno. I will try to post pics as soon as I have them and lay out all the boxes. Feel free to PM me if anyone has any questions...


Touching story Nina... sorry for the loss..... You are doing an amazing thing! But, if I may suggest keep at least one piece to remember him by and display it in his honor every Halloween? I am sure he would really like that  *big hug*


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I can't the barn has been corrupted, remember? Poor little ghost doesn't want to go anywhere near it.


NO, you got a new one .... remember???


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> NO, you got a new one .... remember???


Yes but the place reeks of pumpkin spice  What's been going on in there???


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Yes but the place reeks of pumpkin spice  What's been going on in there???


 Errrr...... things got a liiiiiitle out of hand.... LOL


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Errrr...... things got a liiiiiitle out of hand.... LOL


Too many wild nights in there I guess. I heard it was a pumpkin good time. Someone got a little too excited and sprayed Pumpkin Spice all over. I may have to exchange it for another barn.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Too many wild nights in there I guess. I heard it was a pumpkin good time. Someone got a little too excited and sprayed Pumpkin Spice all over. I may have to exchange it for another barn.


OMG. LOL...


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> OMG. LOL...


Yes I went there


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Can you please tell me if he had the Clown trailer park piece. I have been wanting that piece for awhile now. Sorry for the lost of your neighbor/friend.


I will def let u kno myerman. And I appreciate your sentiments.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> Touching story Nina... sorry for the loss..... You are doing an amazing thing! But, if I may suggest keep at least one piece to remember him by and display it in his honor every Halloween? I am sure he would really like that  *big hug*


Thank u happy - u r very kind. To tell u the truth, I've really been struggling with the idea of keeping his collection. It's just, like I said, I don't feel like I can fit any more collectibles into my life rt now. And, more importantly, I'm not sure how I'd feel about having his collection. I feel a bit melancholy about it. I'm really just trying to help out his wife who just does not want the collection in her house anymore but needs the $$. But I may reconsider keeping at least one piece. I do appreciate the hugs tho. Thanks again : )


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> Thank u happy - u r very kind. To tell u the truth, I've really been struggling with the idea of keeping his collection. It's just, like I said, I don't feel like I can fit any more collectibles into my life rt now. And, more importantly, I'm not sure how I'd feel about having his collection. I feel a bit melancholy about it. I'm really just trying to help out his wife who just does not want the collection in her house anymore but needs the $$. But I may reconsider keeping at least one piece. I do appreciate the hugs tho. Thanks again : )


I understand completely. I am sure its very tough....Just keep one and put it away and maybe one day you will be able to display it. I would just hate for you to get rid of all of them and then later on wish you had kept at least one.


----------



## ninababy100109

happythenjaded said:


> I understand completely. I am sure its very tough....Just keep one and put it away and maybe one day you will be able to display it. I would just hate for you to get rid of all of them and then later on wish you had kept at least one.


BTW - I love your display! Didn't u start collecting bonies this year - my goodness! Good work my friend...


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> BTW - I love your display! Didn't u start collecting bonies this year - my goodness! Good work my friend...


He has done an awesome job at back collecting and not really breaking the bank too.


----------



## happythenjaded

ninababy100109 said:


> BTW - I love your display! Didn't u start collecting bonies this year - my goodness! Good work my friend...


Thank you! I got my first pieces last fall as a gift but really started collecting this year.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Thank you! I got my first pieces last fall as a gift but really started collecting this year.


You done good  I almost feel bad letting some of my boney bunches sit out this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> You done good  I almost feel bad letting some of my boney bunches sit out this year.


Lol you should! They need to be displayed !


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Lol you should! They need to be displayed !


Tell me where!!! I will get another display case next year for new additions.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Tell me where!!! I will get another display case next year for new additions.


Good! I expect them to be properly displayed !!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Good! I expect them to be properly displayed !!!


Along with the cat clinger right?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Along with the cat clinger right?


........OH. MY. GAWD.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> ........OH. MY. GAWD.


Let's all walk away from this mess and pretend it never happened.


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded, I LOVE your ghost with jack-o-lantern cart. It looks great with the Haunted Barn. Would love to see a picture of just those two pieces. They look like they were designed to go together!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> happythenjaded, I LOVE your ghost with jack-o-lantern cart. It looks great with the Haunted Barn. Would love to see a picture of just those two pieces. They look like they were designed to go together!
> 
> Lisa


Here you go Lisa! I thought they would go well together also! I am glad they turned out to be a nice pair ! 

Anyone know the year the glow in the dark ghost pulling pumpkin cart came out? I am wondering if there are others like it?


----------



## grandma lise

Ah...adorable! I love it! 

As soon as I saw the first picture, I did a search on Ebay for it. Did find one, but no others. I too am curious about the other pieces that were in this collection. All I know is that it's not in the 2008 - 2013 YC Halloween catalogs, BUT the Yankee Candle piece could have been sold before or during that period through other stores that sell Yankee Candle products, such as independent Hallmark stores, or Bed, Bath, and Beyond, etc. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

You all are the best, but I want to again encourage you to not post links here on active Ebay auctions. There are literally hundreds of lurkers who visit this forum daily. When an active Ebay auction is posted here, it drives up the bidding. Help the buyer not the seller. If you know someone who is interested in a specific piece, be a friend and let them know through a private message. 

I completed my Boney Bunch collection last year. The prices are ridiculously high on some pieces this year, and I don't understand why. There's still good deals out there but they're getting harder to find. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Ah...adorable! I love it!
> 
> As soon as I saw the first picture, I did a search on Ebay for it. Did find one, but no others. I too am curious about the other pieces that were in this collection. All I know is that it's not in the 2008 - 2013 YC Halloween catalogs, BUT the Yankee Candle piece could have been sold before or during that period through other stores that sell Yankee Candle products, such as independent Hallmark stores, or Bed, Bath, and Beyond, etc.
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for info! I sure hope there are others like it! The bottom does not have a date but says "Made exclusively for Yankee Candle" but thats it? Hope to find more like him someday!


----------



## myerman82

Thank gosh I have been going to Yankee Candle for years. Happy and Grandma Lisa, that ghost with the pumpkin wagon was released in 2005. It was at Yankee Candle stores and was part of the 2005 collection. Here is a picture that shows the 2005 collection and you can see the ghost with pumpkin wagon on the display.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, wow, I can see the ghost with it's pumpkin cart on the top shelf and what looks like more items on the bottom shelf. That promotional poster is a lot of fun too. Thanks for posting this awesome pic myerman82!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

The picture itself is not mine but I do remember that year with the ghost. I remember that picture very well. I wish Yankee Candle would bring back some unique stuff.


----------



## myerman82

This is another ghost that was released that would go perfectly with the barn.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, that's adorable too!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh, that's adorable too!
> 
> Lisa


I don't remember if I bought those ghosts because I can not find them packed away anywhere.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks for sharing Myerman! I love it! I would like to see them bring some of these type of items back also. They seem to have strayed from figurines a bit besides Boney's this year. I would like to see the return of some diff figurines to go with the Boney's!


----------



## happythenjaded

Got a few things today:

I know I keep going on about YC Apple Pumpkin but it really is THAT good. I discovered it a few weeks ago on sale at my local Hallmark store. I grabbed a bunch and then when placing an order with YC back on 8/31 (i think) I decided to go ahead and grab a Jar melt and an oil in the scent. Also got the jar topper and Bobbing for apples. I kid you not my bedroom smells like Apple Pumpkin right now just from the oil and jar melt sitting here....It's soo good ! 









Next up is 2008 Mr. Bones candy dish. This has been on my _"MOST WANTED"_ list for awhile... I was glad to finally have found it! 

(approx. 4" tall x 5" in diameter at top)


----------



## Kitty

I bought the 08 Mr. B candy dish, too.
Has anyone got the Mr. Bones Grave Digger Shovel? it is not listed anywhere on YC websites. I got it @ Amazon.








Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> I bought the 08 Mr. B candy dish, too.
> Has anyone got the Mr. Bones Grave Digger Shovel? it is not listed anywhere on YC websites. I got it @ Amazon.
> View attachment 169339
> 
> 
> Kitty


Never seen that before!! GREAT find!!


----------



## sanura03

Hey guys, was anybody looking for the pumpkin person holding the caged raven? I was doing the rounds at the local strip mall checking out Halloween goods and there's a HUGE Hallmark store and they had one. That's the only piece so it's probably a holdover from last year. I would've grabbed it just in case but we're legit broke at the moment. But payday is Friday so I can grab it if it's still there if one of you guys wanted it!


----------



## Kitty

I still have these YC afterlife extras, PM me if interested.


----------



## happythenjaded

The long awaited YC order has arrived FINALLY...... LOL. 

Bone Dry is HUGE!!


----------



## maxthedog

sanura03 said:


> Hey guys, was anybody looking for the pumpkin person holding the caged raven? I was doing the rounds at the local strip mall checking out Halloween goods and there's a HUGE Hallmark store and they had one. That's the only piece so it's probably a holdover from last year. I would've grabbed it just in case but we're legit broke at the moment. But payday is Friday so I can grab it if it's still there if one of you guys wanted it!


I was still looking for it...I have the cart, witch, and 1 other...I'm in CT as well, if it's local enough I can even go there to find it, which Hallmark? Thanks


----------



## sanura03

maxthedog said:


> I was still looking for it...I have the cart, witch, and 1 other...I'm in CT as well, if it's local enough I can even go there to find it, which Hallmark? Thanks


Happythenjaded messaged me about it but I will definitely keep my eyes peeled for more for you guys!


----------



## myerman82

Is it possible that Hallmark is putting out more stuff. I will be making my rounds again soon. I asked every store I stopped at if they had any leftovers but they said no. I guess I will check just in case.


----------



## Lucy08

Was in Yankee Candle this morning, I was to,d there will be a 30% coupon coming out tomorrow good thru the weekend. Keep an eye out in your email!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> Was in Yankee Candle this morning, I was to,d there will be a 30% coupon coming out tomorrow good thru the weekend. Keep an eye out in your email!


As all of our minds are racing "What ELSE do I need................" lololol.


----------



## Lucy08

My store still has stuff left. A couple Bone White, bobbing for apples, cats and dogs. They also have one of the big mansions. Oh, and one motorcycle boney! They ordered me a new one, but the misspelled one had a much better paint/flocking job than the new one.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lucy08 said:


> My store still has stuff left. A couple Bone White, bobbing for apples, cats and dogs. They also have one of the big mansions. Oh, and one motorcycle boney! They ordered me a new one, but the misspelled one had a much better paint/flocking job than the new one.


I love the moto Boney.... glad I got him (FINALLY) lol!


----------



## witchyone

30% off at Yankee Candle today through 9/15. Use code SAVE30 online.


----------



## Lucy08

Check your email, my coupon just came!


----------



## myerman82

I could really use that coupon today. I want to get a few things there.


----------



## happythenjaded

Ugh they are tempting us!!!  MUST. BE STRONG. MUST NOT GIVE IN. lololol.

Isnt this like the 100th time Frank & Bride has sold out online? LOL.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Ugh they are tempting us!!!  MUST. BE STRONG. MUST NOT GIVE IN. lololol.
> 
> Isnt this like the 100th time Frank & Bride has sold out online? LOL.


It is a very popular piece this year. Just be lucky they are restocking it. Back in 2008 to 2010 there really was not any restocks online. Once it sold out, that was it. A lot of pieces sold out and maybe had a small restock later in the season but it didn't last long before being sold out for good.


----------



## Dex1138

Our local store manager had them on order for use before Labor Day because he was certain they were going to get another shipment in. Now he doesn't know if they're going to get any more.
I seriously want to go to the store next year and buy a ton of stuff to help people out that can't get there on premiere day.


----------



## happythenjaded

I am glad I got all the pieces this year. Even if it was delayed by a month *grumble* lololol. I really do like the Frank&Bride couple, I think they should do a costume couple each year. Like they did with the gothic couple and the Frank/Bride. Maybe they could do one dressed as clowns/circus? I would also like to see them do a new band each year.... an 80s metal band, maybe? I also think they were onto something with the Bone White.... maybe a new Grimm/Disney type fairy tale piece each year? I do love the victorian look each year though and dont want them to stray from that too much. Okay done rambling. LOL.


----------



## Lucy08

Got my coupon all printed and ready to go tomorrow. My store was getting a shipment in today, hoping they get something good in. Also goi g to use my b1g1free candle coupons!


----------



## Spooktactular

This is my first year experience with boneys. How many pieces will be the same for next year or will they all be different.


----------



## ninababy100109

Spooktactular said:


> This is my first year experience with boneys. How many pieces will be the same for next year or will they all be different.


Spooktacular - it's only in the last 2 years that they have reissued pieces from the past. I believe last year there were 5 reissued pieces and this year 5. The re-release of the original bride and groom from the first year boney release in 08 was a first however. Here's hoping they reissue more 08 pieces in the future. I def don't see the point in reissuing pieces that were from the year before. Unless, as we all suspect, these pieces were just leftovers (aka overstock). Usually there are in the range of 13-15 new pieces a year. Although there are constant rumors every year that "This is gonna b the last year,". I don't see yankee letting go of this cash cow anytime soon.


----------



## ninababy100109

Had to tell u guys - scored the 07 mansion on the bay last night for 54 bux (bout 70 with shipping)! So excited! If anyone saw the listing there were some issues - a broken ball post that's included and a missing pane of glass (that prob could be cut at a hware store and replaced). But all and all for 54 bux I couldn't believe it and couldn't pass.


----------



## Spooktactular

Thank you nina!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Had to tell u guys - scored the 07 mansion on the bay last night for 54 bux (bout 70 with shipping)! So excited! If anyone saw the listing there were some issues - a broken ball post that's included and a missing pane of glass (that prob could be cut at a hware store and replaced). But all and all for 54 bux I couldn't believe it and couldn't pass.


Congrats on scoring that awesome mansion. If the broken ball is included you shouldn't have a problem getting it fixed. The glass is a very easy fix too. Myabe you could use clear plexiglass since it would be a easier diy project and cheaper.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Congrats on scoring that awesome mansion. If the broken ball is included you shouldn't have a problem getting it fixed. The glass is a very easy fix too. Myabe you could use clear plexiglass since it would be a easier diy project and cheaper.


Thanks myer - I was very happy with the way the auction went. I wasn't willing to go crazy cuz of the defects so I bid 70 at the last min when the bid was at 46 and got it for 54. Def happy with that price. It helps that the issues described seem to be fixable. And I think the repairs u mentioned should do just fine. Looks great in the images anyway. A good cleaning, couple fixes - should be good to go. Very happy.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Congrats ninababy! I'm glad you won the '07 house auction. I just bought a ghost rider Boney for $27 shipped. It has been on my "must have" list for quite some time now. It's fun getting something you covet, especially at a decent price!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Also, thanks to everyone on this board for taking care of one another with coupons, finds, etc... What an awesome community we have here to make the fall/Halloween season even more entertaining! With that being said, I am looking for a couple items. Does anyone have the 2008 and 2009 Yankee Candle Halloween catalogs that I could purchase? If so, feel free to message me. Thanks!


----------



## happythenjaded

Nice scores Nina & Haddonfield!!


----------



## witchy poo

Can someone lead me to a coupon I can use to order online? Thought I was done for this year then my daughter decided she wanted an online only boney. Thanks


----------



## witchyone

SAVE30 will get you 30% off anything online through 9/15.


----------



## Mourning Glory

RBB13 is also good for $15 off of $45 if you were getting anything else.


----------



## Kitty

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=167916271&spReportId=MTY3OTE2MjcxS0 
to print coupon

Save30 online code 









Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Got three pieces from the 2008 The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection by Coynes & Company.


----------



## grandma lise

Going on about 4-5 hours sleep, BUT my friend is moved into her new apartment. It was challenging, as she, like most collectors, has too much "stuff". Renting a truck, hiring help, and making good use of family and friends made what had to be done in one day possible. (Due to a grossly understaffed property management company, we had to move out of the old place into the new _the same day we signed the lease _due to weeks and weeks of delay by the property management company. It's been an absolute nightmare). 

Today, we will use the truck to pick up her plants, pots, and gardening tools. Next she'll have to decide whether or not to keep her temporary storage unit or move the rest of her things into her new apartment by the 18th. 

Not able to yet, but hoping to take advantage of that 30% off coupon AFTER I get a good night's sleep tonight and can think clearly again. Thanks so much Kitty for posting that coupon so I don't have to go digging through my emails to find it again!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,
You at least did not have to move around the last of October.
She is lucky to have such a good friend & should get you a YC gift card.

All are most welcome for the coupon!

happythenjaded,
I do not have the Mr. Bones cat & witch shakers but have the tea lights. Thank you for posting pics.

Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty,

I do not have those, but I am sure they are awesome!!


----------



## grandma lise

Received the new Halloween double tart warmer this morning - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...line--catalog-exclusive)---lights-up!/1295677 ). Has anyone lit theirs yet? The green LED blinks on an off; the moon has a lovely warm glow. 

Thanks happythenjaded for getting me to take a second look at it. It's one of the best pieces I've seen Yankee Candle produce in a very long time. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Received the new Halloween double tart warmer this morning - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/...line--catalog-exclusive)---lights-up!/1295677 ). Has anyone lit theirs yet? The green LED blinks on an off; the moon has a lovely warm glow.
> 
> Thanks happythenjaded for getting me to take a second look at it. It's one of the best pieces I've seen Yankee Candle produce in a very long time.
> 
> Lisa


I am really interested in that double tart warmer. I know it's a bit cutesy for my taste and my display but I really do like it. Maybe when it goes on sale at the end of the season I will grab it. I'm running out of room as is. Glad to hear that you like it a lot grandma Lisa.


----------



## lisa48317

I ordered that double tart warmer & it's on its way to me! Can't wait to get it. I took advantage of that 30% coupon & also got the baby carriage & an apple pumpkin jar candle.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I had a little mishap involving a rickety shelf. Fortunately, just the one casualty. I had a cabinet full of boneys including my 08s so if that's all that came of it, I'll count myself as lucky.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I am really interested in that double tart warmer. I know it's a bit cutesy for my taste and my display but I really do like it. Maybe when it goes on sale at the end of the season I will grab it. I'm running out of room as is. Glad to hear that you like it a lot grandma Lisa.


I'm not sure yet, but I think the cemetery piece with the spinning bats that was re-released last year will compliment this year's double tart warmer. It's probably best that this piece was only available online as it would be difficult to store without its box and Styrofoam. If no one beats me to it, I'll try to post a picture this weekend of it lit up.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Oh Mourning Glory, so glad he was your only loss!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory,
My Condolences, RIP  It is hard to lose your head twice! 
The YC 2011 BB headless sitter should be easier to find.

Kitty


----------



## Mourning Glory

With the help of some super glue, Mr. Bones has once again found his head!  I thought I would share some of my decorating thus far.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, LOVE the themed displays!

It's hard to pick a favorite, but I really like the way you have the car driving by the mansion and tree on the hill. Tell me more about that fence. I've wanted so long to build a display with all the wedding couple pieces, and you did it! 

I particularly like all the funeral/cemetery pieces displayed together in the bottom of your cabinet. The three headed boney and headless boney are two of my favorite pieces.

It makes me so happy to see so many of the boneys displayed together. Note to husband: LISA NEEDS A BIGGER HOUSE... 

Can hardly wait to see what you do next!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Ooo mourningglory:nice setups!very creative.i love the farm setup! And I want those boney ornaments!! Ugh


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, LOVE the themed displays!
> 
> It's hard to pick a favorite, but I really like the way you have the car driving by the mansion and tree on the hill. Tell me more about that fence. I've wanted so long to build a display with all the wedding couple pieces, and you did it!
> 
> I particularly like all the funeral/cemetery pieces displayed together in the bottom of your cabinet. The three headed boney and headless boney are two of my favorite pieces.
> 
> It makes me so happy to see so many of the boneys displayed together. Note to husband: LISA NEEDS A BIGGER HOUSE...
> 
> Can hardly wait to see what you do next!
> 
> Lisa


I sure hear you about needing a bigger house! After this year's boney haul, I'm busting at the seams. As for the fence, its from the Spooky Town line. I raided some of my old Halloween decorations looking for things that would fit with these displays. If I remember correctly it is from 2009 or 2010.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Halloeve55 said:


> Ooo mourningglory:nice setups!very creative.i love the farm setup! And I want those boney ornaments!! Ugh


Lol  I can still see the look on everyone's faces at YC when I was the first to notice the ornaments and the manager took them down off of the tree for me.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, having those ornaments too, I feel as if we belong to a special club or something. I lucked out. Unlike you, I didn't buy them the morning of the party. It wasn't until after I got home that I learned how valuable they were. Lucky for me, it was our local store's first Halloween Preview Party so three of the four will still there when I returned to get them. When the second shipment came in they asked if I just wanted one or all four ornaments. I thought, why not? So I have a total of seven. I don't see myself ever selling them. Someone here suggested putting them in the windows of the Haunted Mansion. I think that's a great display idea!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I remember the morning of the preview party we spotted the ornaments but I paid no attention to them. After reading about them here I went back and they were gone. I looked everywhere for them. A few weeks later I went back to my store and they said they had one in stock. I grabbed it and called another store. They told me they had the whole set in stock. When I went there they told me that someone from another state called the day of the preview party and asked them to hold them. They have been sitting in the back room ever since. I'm glad to add them to my collection and not have to pay premium for them. I really don't know how to display them though. They seem way to valuable to just hang from my Halloween tree.


----------



## happythenjaded

go ahead everyone.... rub it in all the faces of those who do not own the ornaments ............ real nice!!! HAHA!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> With the help of some super glue, Mr. Bones has once again found his head!  I thought I would share some of my decorating thus far.


Great displays!!! Love it !


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Hello all! I just scored the 2008 YC Halloween catalog on eBay! Now I need the 2009 catalog. Anyone got an extra?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory, I love the displays! You finally convinced me to buy the train. I couldn't figure out a place for it, but under my Halloween tree on the floor is perfect! Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## myerman82

I don't have the room to display my Boney Bunches throughout my house so the clear cases from IKEA work great. I'm glad the train (barely) fits in there and I was able to make a scene with it. I love the bigger pieces because it lets me make a scene around the theme of the piece.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82, I'm not sure how to display the ornaments either as I don't decorate with the haunted house/mansions at home. Perhaps we should all try to add one ornament to our displays each year so forum members can try to find them. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, I keep meaning to ask...did anyone order and receive the Yankee Candle Halloween lantern? I'm curious as to whether they're glass panels, if the orange background and black scenes are printed on the inside or outside of the panels, and what was used to print the scenes. 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/YCC/1295676

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Oh, I keep meaning to ask...did anyone order and receive the Yankee Candle Halloween lantern? I'm curious as to whether they're glass panels, if the orange background and black scenes are printed on the inside or outside of the panels, and what was used to print the scenes.
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/YCC/1295676
> 
> Lisa


I did not order the lantern but I have seen similar lanterns at Home Goods. They seem to be made out of glass that seems to be kind of a stained glass (if that makes sense) I would guess Yankee Candles lantern is made the same way.


----------



## Halloeve55

if i had the ornaments i'd probably buy a nice shadow box..black of course from micahels and hang them up with little silver thumb tacks..the ones that look like nails? that way i could keep them up all year  and have them protected!


----------



## happythenjaded

Halloeve55 said:


> if i had the ornaments i'd probably buy a nice shadow box..black of course from micahels and hang them up with little silver thumb tacks..the ones that look like nails? that way i could keep them up all year  and have them protected!


Great idea!!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I did not order the lantern but I have seen similar lanterns at Home Goods. They seem to be made out of glass that seems to be kind of a stained glass (if that makes sense) I would guess Yankee Candles lantern is made the same way.


What I'm trying to figure out is whether or not what they used is durable with heat and the passing of time. Since Hollow described her experience with the colored coating on some of her recently purchased, unused, and properly stored Yankee Candle holders coming off with a rinse in water, I'm wary. I have a couple of Yankee Candle Halloween lanterns, but the glass is coated and easily scratched.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is whether or not what they used is durable with heat and the passing of time. Since Hollow described her experience with the colored coating on some of her recently purchased, unused, and properly stored Yankee Candle holders coming off with a rinse in water, I'm wary. I have a couple of Yankee Candle Halloween lanterns, but the glass is coated and easily scratched.
> 
> Lisa


I don't know since I haven't purchased any in the past. Maybe someone else will have a better answer. I do agree that Yankee Candle is getting cheaper with how they are making their candle accessories. 
I do find it interesting that the other Halloween stuff is outselling the Boney Bunches this year. At least that's what my friend has told me. It's doesn't surprise me since a lot of people have said that the Boney collection is weird and random this year. I do like the Spider collection and have purchased some pieces. I'm still debating on the Lumi-Lid since it doesn't really serve a purpose when lit but does make for a nice decoration. I also noticed that my store got more spider tea light holders so I'm going to add one or two to my collections. I really like the online exclusive piece but don't think I will be getting it unless it goes on sale.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just saw some flameless tapers at Marshalls (spiderweb or skull and crossbones design).
They came is a 2 pack for $5.99. Is this a good price or is there somewhere else that has them cheaper? They don't necessarily need designs. I just thought they were neat.


----------



## myerman82

I don't know about flameless tapers but I noticed Dollar Tree is still the cheapest with their tea light even though they are a two pack instead of a three pack. I have priced them at other places and even when they sell them in a bundle it still comes out cheaper. I guess I was spoiled when they came in a three pack because I do need to get about 25 or 30 this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Mourning Glory. I'll have to pop into Marshalls today. It would be nice to have some Halloween flameless tapers.

Myerman82, I really like the spider accessories too. Have the new jar holder and two of the tealight holders. Need maybe one more. I also have the illuma-lid from previous years. It's really more of a jar clinger than an illuma-lid, isn't it? 

I really like the look of the Halloween lanterns, but hoping to get more information on their quality prior to ordering.

I've been debating whether to decorate for Fall or Halloween this year. It just occurred to be that I can put off fall until after Halloween. Duh!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Mourning Glory. I'll have to pop into Marshalls today. It would be nice to have some Halloween flameless tapers.
> 
> Myerman82, I really like the spider accessories too. Have the new jar holder and two of the tealight holders. Need maybe one more. I also have the illuma-lid from previous years. It's really more of a jar clinger than an illuma-lid, isn't it?
> 
> I really like the look of the Halloween lanterns, but hoping to get more information on their quality prior to ordering.
> 
> I've been debating whether to decorate for Fall or Halloween this year. It just occurred to be that I can put off fall until after Halloween. Duh!
> 
> Lisa


I used to never used a illuma-lid up until this year. I was wondering why mt candles were tunneling badly and I was getting really big flames when I lit my candles. I was actually put off my putting anything over my jar candles a few years ago when I purchased the "bats jar shade" It could have been I didn't cut the wicks because lighting them but that shade actually almost started a fire. The shade got all black and the flame was catching on it. Since them I didn't use anything when I lit my jar candles until they had the employee and friends sale and I got the cat and pumpkin illuma-lid for five bucks. Now my candles burn evenly and I take much better care of my jars now. I read some reviews on the spider illuma-lid and they all say that it's more of a decoration over actually being any use. That's why I will only get it if it's five dollars because imo ten bucks is too expensive.
I would like to snatch up two or three of the tea light holders because I think that will complete the look. I am really tempted to get the online exclusive but not until it goes on sale.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> I've been debating whether to decorate for Fall or Halloween this year. It just occurred to be that I can put off fall until after Halloween. Duh!
> 
> Lisa


November 1st all the Halloween comes down and Thanksgiving goes up at my house. I made a Thanksgiving wreath over the summer and I'm excited to put it on my front door!


----------



## ninababy100109

Look what I got today;









So happy!

On a side note and to add my opinion...
I never liked the boney ornaments but I feel like I'm the only one - is something wrong with me?! The vampire double tart warmer is spectacular esp the way the moon lights up and the coffin flickers with light! I do not like Yankees lanterns. I bought similar ones at home goods and they were cheaper and much much better looking and quality. 
Well, that's it for now. Full boney display going up this weekend. Will share pictures. Morning Glory - love your display! Can't wait to see more from others!!!


----------



## myerman82

I found this old Yankee Candle Pumpkin Guy tonight.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh Ninababy100109, your 2007 mansion looks awesome! Maybe I'll try to pick one up next year... 

Mourning Glory, I love decorating for Fall too. Going to really push to do it this year. Myerman82, looking forward to seeing what you do with your spider accessories if you're up for it this year. We had a beautiful summer here which meant LOTS of garden spiders this fall. They freak me out, but decorating with spider and spider web themes helps to desensitize me...well, a little bit.

Decorating is going to be a challenge this year, but I still have six weeks, right? The house is trashed because I've been away so much this last month. Finally got most of the dishes washed and put away. Next on my list is to sort through my mounds of neglected mail. So much stuff needs to be put away. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I found this old Yankee Candle Pumpkin Guy tonight.


That's a NICE taper holder myerman82! Or is it a tea light holder?

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> That's a NICE taper holder myerman82! Or is it a tea light holder?
> 
> Lisa


The bottom says tea light holder but it is a taper holder. The holes are too small for tea lights. I traced it back to 2005 since it goes with the glow in the dark theme. Did I mention it was only $3.99!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Ah, I was wondering if that was glow-in-the-dark paint. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Ah, I was wondering if that was glow-in-the-dark paint.
> 
> Lisa


It is glow in the dark paint. Just like the paint on some of the Boney Bunches that glow in the dark paint job was hit or miss back then too. I'm guessing a little touch up of glow in the dark paint will finish it off.


----------



## happythenjaded

Nina- love the house!!! 

Myer- love the pumpkin guy!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I got the 2010 BBW house today! Tried to upload a pic but wouldn't work.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Where did you find it myerman?


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> I don't know about flameless tapers but I noticed Dollar Tree is still the cheapest with their tea light even though they are a two pack instead of a three pack. I have priced them at other places and even when they sell them in a bundle it still comes out cheaper. I guess I was spoiled when they came in a three pack because I do need to get about 25 or 30 this year.


I got my flameless tea lights at WalMart. 6 for $2.49 or so. They are whit tho, not sure if you were after a different color.


----------



## myerman82

Lucy08 said:


> I got my flameless tea lights at WalMart. 6 for $2.49 or so. They are whit tho, not sure if you were after a different color.


I will check them out. White is what I am using now so it's not a big deal

Boneybunchlover, I found the pumpkin guy at the second hand store.


----------



## grandma lise

It's dark and rainy here so decided to light some candles...










Love this piece!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

And here it is again lit with the LED's...










Which do you like better?

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

That piece does look a lot better then I thought it would.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove- Congrats on the 2010 BBW house!!!  best house ever!

Lisa- Thanks for posting the pictures.... that is awesome!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Boneybunchlove- Congrats on the 2010 BBW house!!!  best house ever!
> 
> Lisa- Thanks for posting the pictures.... that is awesome!!


Yes, congrats...I think you outbidded me if it's the one that ended a few days ago.  
Happy, aren't you going to find me one at a great price already?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Lisa, it looks awesome lit up! If I had more money AND SPACE it would be mine. I'm about to be divorced for my Halloween spending this year


----------



## myerman82

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Lisa, it looks awesome lit up! If I had more money AND SPACE it would be mine. I'm about to be divorced for my Halloween spending this year


I feel the same way. I already had to rearrange my Halloween stuff just to make room for the new stuff I just got last night. Still, I'm going out Halloween hunting again tomorrow. I'm already out of room but I still go looking and looking turns into buying.


----------



## happythenjaded

Sounds like we are all in the same boat.....no space! Grrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,
I like the LED lights, better light for the vampire!

Kitty


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Uh oh it might be lol.  $81 ?



myerman82 said:


> Yes, congrats...I think you outbidded me if it's the one that ended a few days ago.
> Happy, aren't you going to find me one at a great price already?


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Uh oh it might be lol.  $81 ?


I would say anything under $125.00 is great for that house....Although its worth every bit of $181  teeeheeee!! Glad you finally got it !! yayyy!


----------



## ninababy100109

So here's some pics of my Yankee display(s). Very challenging to group and find room. But I think I got it. Hope u guys like!

























































































And yes - that's my lil girl in some of the photos - fresh home from dance class - quite the ham, ha!


----------



## happythenjaded

Nina! What an amaaaaaaazing display!! Love love love it !! I love your little helper too, she's too cute!!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, love your displays ninababy100109! That side table is so perfect for the new double tart warmer. I thought last year's re-released cemetery would look good with it, and it does. Wish now I'd bought last year's double tart warmer, but I couldn't get past the jack-o-lantern eyes that looked like quotation marks. Frankenstein and Bride pair nicely with the train. Your dining room table display is beyond awesome. Thanks for showing it lit and then during the day too. And I really like your themed mantle display too. Lots of favorite pieces there. Makes me so happy to see these pieces displayed. Your daughter looks so happy! 

I think, I hope, I have no obligations this weekend. I finally figured out what my theme is going to be this year...can hardly wait to start decorating.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Lisa, it looks awesome lit up! If I had more money AND SPACE it would be mine. I'm about to be divorced for my Halloween spending this year


I feel your pain...the expense, the storage... 

Storing it all continues to be a challenge for me too. My ideal home would be 1,200 square feet with a three car garage so I'd have a place to store and rotate all my home décor items in and out of the house throughout the year!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Ninababy, Everything looks great. Soo jealous of all those mansions!


----------



## ninababy100109

Thanks Happy and Lisa. After all the stress and money and Yankee headaches and storage issues etc., this is what makes it all worth it! Decorating and enjoying with loved ones... Or by yourself. Whatever makes u happy. Sometimes when the fam is not here - which isn't very often - I find myself just staring at my collection and displays. Just makes me happy. That's what it's all about!


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Sometimes when the fam is not here - which isn't very often - I find myself just staring at my collection and displays. Just makes me happy.


Me too! Decorating is a creative endeavor. We don't have to be artists to enjoy art!

Well, getting back to my normal routines. One of my favorite searches on Ebay is "Yankee Candle Halloween". But dang it, I missed out on the Skull Illuma-Lid this year. Hoping I can still get it from the South Deerfield or Williamsburg stores.

Update: The Skull illuma-lid is not available from the South Deerfield or Williamsburg stores. Neither store stocked them. They truly were an online & catalog exclusive.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I've added quite a few new Boney's to my collection recently but one of my favorites is this little guy :

I've wanted him for awhile and when I saw him at a low price I snatched him up!! 








Not YC or BB related but picked up this amazing little White Barn house a few days ago !!! Anyone happen to know the year? idk? *shrug* great piece though!! :


----------



## grandma lise

Congrats happythenjaded! I paid more than $40 for that Boney Bunch piece last year. He's a favorite now. I like him paired with the lady holding the umbrella (but have different plans for him this year). Nice addition to your ceramic house collection. I hope someone here is able to identify it. 

I've found a few nice pieces at the thrift stores in the last few weeks including this one for my black metal collection...










Not sure if I'll keep it or not but the price was right at $2.99. I have a few unmarked pieces like this. I think I'll enjoy them more as I find more similar to it.

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Ninababy100109,
Cute little princess! 
Decorations are fantastic.

Kitty


----------



## ninababy100109

Kitty said:


> Ninababy100109,
> Cute little princess!
> Decorations are fantastic.
> 
> Kitty


Thanks Kitty. She sure is a lil princess - she's gonna cost me a lotta money and headaches when she grows up - I can already see it , ha! But she is the love of my life and the reason I do all this decorating. She absolutely loves it and she loves the boney bunch. We have so much fun decorating together!

Happy - that's Napoleon Bone -a-part - love that lil guy! One of my faves too! I love that him holding his head as a balloon . And I love that his lil stubby body holds a votive instead of a tea light - awesome! 

Lisa - I love that house! Quite the steal at 3 bux! 

Morning Glory - I just love the haunted houses and the way they pair with the boney bunch. But I wanted that 07 mansion for so long and just got lucky on eBay this year!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa- that house is great! It's a keeper for sure! I ordered one recently that I am not quite sure of the maker. Once it arrives I will post and maybe someone can help me figure it out?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone see the Boney contest on the YC Facebook page? Too bad you have to have instagram to enter. 

https://m.facebook.com/TheYankeeCan...tps://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany


----------



## happythenjaded

Happy to report that the house I purchased is as I had hoped/expected a Target piece. It's from 2007! Love it! 

















Also wanted to show everyone an idea, I put one of my Boo! ornaments in my car-- looks great and smells great as well ! (Sorry for the bad quality, I took the picture while at the park and it was really bright out lol)


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Also wanted to show everyone an idea, I put one of my Boo! ornaments in my car-- looks great and smells great as well ! (Sorry for the bad quality, I took the picture while at the park and it was really bright out lol)
> 
> View attachment 172709


Mine is in my car too!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Happy to report that the house I purchased is as I had hoped/expected a Target piece. It's from 2007! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 172707


Happythenjaded, when you tire of it, sell it to me!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Great displays everybody and awesome finds. I almost feel like I am running down to totem pole here with my now measly collection. I haven't done much back collecting this year at all but I did get a few things. Happy, that balloon guy still remains one of my favorite pieces in my collection. I'm glad I got him for $25 in 2010. I did see a Yankee Candle silhouette house at Bed Bath and Beyond today for half price but I passed on it. There are other things that I have my eye on right now. Nice to see everybody's collection grow this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa- You can't really see it but there is also a black cat on the fence. The cool thing is the original price tag on the bottom is $14.99 and I only paid $7.99 for it ! Glad you and I got some great deals 

Myer- He is a great little piece to have, glad I got him finally!!


----------



## grandma lise

Here's my decorating theme for this year...














































I knew I wanted to use the Woodie Wagon and motorcycle for my theme, but wasn't sure what to do next. After I added the Prom King and Queen, I decided to use "Prom" for my theme. That led to adding the band. I got really excited when I realized I could add my favorite individual pieces for the "crowd"! 

Photographing some of the scenes was challenging. The band in particular was too dark so I added tea lights in front - (don't do what I did without glass holders; those poly cups likely will get hot enough to melt those spider web doilies). 

I'll continue to tweak this design over the next week or so then adapt it for use as a table center piece - (with a lot more trees) - for the pizza party we host each year for our volunteers on Make a Difference Day. 

I like mixing old and new. I replaced the clear glass votive holders with gold coated ones, a thrift store find. And the jack-o-lanterns is a Russ piece I found at the thrift store a few weeks ago!

Ninababy100109, going to go hang out with my decorations now...[giggle].

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Very nice display you have there Grandma Lisa. I pretty much have my new finds (not Boney Bunch) in my office all lit so that's where I have been hanging out.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Lisa, Absolutely love those jack-o-lanterns. You are making me want the woodie wagon
I was on the fence, but he looks so cute with the motorcycle.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, the Woodie Wagon is my favorite! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

The lighting is perfect!


----------



## happythenjaded

If anyone here is bidding or thinking about bidding on this house, please be aware its NOT a Yankee Candle house. It is a part of the same line as the house I posted earlier from Target from 2007. I doubt if everyone knew this it would be up to $75.00....... just FYI...... false advertising going on here... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...00968831582&item=300968831582&vectorid=229466


----------



## grandma lise

I like that house too, but no way am I bidding on it! Wish sellers would be more careful about how they represent items. I agree, it's similar in style to other Target haunted houses I've purchased - (I believe these three are from 2011, perhaps a year or two earlier, not sure)...










Lisa


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Ooo *Lisa *I have that Target one with the silver-tone tombstone in front - really love the design & the bats  I have one of those tall, color changing flamless candles in it (similar to these) and it really gives it a haunted feel. Hopefully this week I can get most of my village & other indoor decor out so I can get some pictures up.

Love your decorating!


----------



## grandma lise

Ween12amEternal said:


> Ooo *Lisa *I have that Target one with the silver-tone tombstone in front - really love the design & the bats  I have one of those tall, color changing flamless candles in it (similar to these) and it really gives it a haunted feel. Hopefully this week I can get most of my village & other indoor decor out so I can get some pictures up.
> 
> Love your decorating!


Thanks for the link Ween12amEternal. What an interesting idea!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa-- Love your Target haunted house collection! I wonder if they have any new ones this year? They look so great with Boney's !!


----------



## grandma lise

I'm hoping so too. Going to drop by Target again this afternoon...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I'm hoping so too. Going to drop by Target again this afternoon...
> 
> Lisa


Ooh let me know if they have any, please! Not that I have room for anymore houses haha.... but....


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Ooh let me know if they have any, please! Not that I have room for anymore houses haha.... but....


Not like that hasn't stopped you before happy.  You will be happy to know that there is not a new house at Target this year, at least not at my store.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haha well thank you for letting me know!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Haha well thank you for letting me know!!


I'm in the same situation as you. I keep finding things I want and find myself having to rearrange things in each room just to find space for it.


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Here's my decorating theme for this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to use the Woodie Wagon and motorcycle for my theme, but wasn't sure what to do next. After I added the Prom King and Queen, I decided to use "Prom" for my theme. That led to adding the band. I got really excited when I realized I could add my favorite individual pieces for the "crowd"!
> 
> Photographing some of the scenes was challenging. The band in particular was too dark so I added tea lights in front - (don't do what I did without glass holders; those poly cups likely will get hot enough to melt those spider web doilies).
> 
> I'll continue to tweak this design over the next week or so then adapt it for use as a table center piece - (with a lot more trees) - for the pizza party we host each year for our volunteers on Make a Difference Day.
> 
> I like mixing old and new. I replaced the clear glass votive holders with gold coated ones, a thrift store find. And the jack-o-lanterns is a Russ piece I found at the thrift store a few weeks ago!
> 
> Ninababy100109, going to go hang out with my decorations now...[giggle].
> 
> Lisa


Ohhhhh Lisa - I love your prom theme and display! Very creative and original! Looks great! 

I have become partial to the woodie wagon myself. After doing some more decorating this weekend, I came up with a theme for my other table - the boney car show. Picture below. It was the best I could do given all those automotive type pieces and space constraints.

Then I went back to the old farmhouse display for my fireplace mantle. That picture is also below.

Having looked at my displays one too many times, I've come to a conclusion on this year's big piece - the train - I really do not like it that much. I mean, I had to buy it of course. And I do like the boney face alla Thomas and Friends on the front of it. But, other than being just huge, it really doesn't impress me. And it doesn't really fit in. If you see my previous pic, I kinda hid it behind one of my haunted houses and made it look like it was gonna steamroll poor mama and baby boney. That was the best I could do. And I do not like the 2 dimensional boney conductor at all - which is the part I hid behind the haunted house. I have it pretty close to the horse-drawn hearse from last year. And that piece is awesome! And, to be honest - although it doesn't seem that way - it's pretty much as big as the train. But with incredible detail and a 3 dimensional boney driver that looks fantastic! And it goes so well with the rest of the line. I love the 2012 horse drawn hearse and the 2011 boney pumpkin patch horse-drawn wagon. Those two pieces are great and 2 of my faves! I usually keep them together but had to separate this year to keep with my themes. 

Ok so now that I'm done bashing the train - which is my way of begging for a better large piece next year - I will say I have decided that my fave pieces this year are actually Frank, the moto guy and...the cat. I can't believe I'm saying the cat cuz I do not like cats - but his pumpkin is awesome! And Mr. Motorcycle just has the best detail of the bunch in my opinion. And of course, Frank and his Bride just speak for themselves - awesome! Here's hoping for more monster pieces next year! 

So anyway, hope u guys like the new pics...keep the pics coming please...love to see everyone's stuff (and steal ideas while I'm at it, ha!)... Now excuse me while I go stare at my displays some more...


----------



## ninababy100109

PS Sorry for the upside down pics guys and girls - hate when that happens! Guess you all will just have to stand on your head while looking. , ha! 

And while it's on my mind - as I continue to stare and some comes out my ears from all the thinking and rearranging and rearranging some more - I finally broke down and bought the online exclusive ghost TeaLight holders this year. I never wanted to spend 18 bux a pop on a lil TeaLight holder. Well - they came in the mail this weekend and they are not so lil - in fact, as many of you I am sure know, they are huge and awesome! How did I not know this. I know Yankee has been pushing these ghost for like 2 or 3 years as an online exclusive. But I never realized how substantial they are. There's no way to tell from the online images. I mean, I've seen them selling for big $$ on eBay and could never understand why. I guess I still can't comprehend why anyone would pay those eBay prices for them, but it makes a lil more sense now. I bet if Yankee sold them in store they would sell even better, given how much better they do look in person. My daughter calls them Ghosteses. Well, here's to the Ghosteses!


----------



## grandma lise

Ninababy100109, if you email me your picture files, I'll gladly post them for you. Upside down doesn't do your wonderful displays justice. (Or just email them to me so I can at least see them). Can hardly wait. Love, love what you've done so far.

Just getting back from Target. Myerman82 is absolutely right, no haunted houses this year. Instead they're offering foam haunted houses in two sizes that the children can customize with foam stickers. Despite that disappointment, I had lots of fun checking out all the other stuff. Bought mini lights, a cool picture frame, AND the Pop Up Reaper for my boss. I'm at the office right now...am leaving it on her desk...he he he...

Check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUpAzjB_WZI

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I really thought that pop up Reaper was fun and wanted to get it for my nephew. I may go back to get it. I find it funny that everyone was trying on those ugly foam wigs and some people were actually buying them.  I do want to warn anyone that are wanting to pick up those dollar tea lights that they do not flicker. They aren't bad and are pretty bright but to me the whole point of those fake tea lights is the flickering effect.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I looked at those 2 for $1 battery operated tea lights at Target tonight. Now that I know they don't flicker, I won't even consider them. Thank you. If you see the Pop Up Reaper, buy it. I went back to buy a second one, and two or three more had already sold.

Ninababy100109, it's going to take me a while to figure out what to do with the train too. I do like it. And Boneshaker is such a great name. For now, I'll consider it a stand alone piece though it does display well with the Frankenstein and Bride taper holder. 

This year, I'm struggling with whether or not to get the Top Hat jar topper. Wish it had a solid bottom. Would have made a fun candy holder. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

A few recent purchases:

2010 Boney Bunch House (jar holder....splurge... oh well! lol ):









Actually had a coupon so I got Ghoulia Knives for free...such a funky little character, I love it!!!  :


----------



## grandma lise

I keep thinking about collecting the two Ghoulia pieces. They're fun. Maybe next year. And I'm going to try to decorate with the mansion jar holder, but first I need to put away more stuff. Congrats on your newest purchases!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I keep thinking about collecting the two Ghoulia pieces. They're fun. Maybe next year. And I'm going to try to decorate with the mansion jar holder, but first I need to put away more stuff. Congrats on your newest purchases!
> 
> Lisa


I think you should!  I love the mansion J/H, it really is a great piece! I wish they would add to the BB mansions each year to build a village


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I think you should!  I love the mansion J/H, it really is a great piece! I wish they would add to the BB mansions each year to build a village


I just want to go back to 2010 and get those mansions when they had them in stock and on sale. In fact, now that I know how much they go for one ebay I want to buy them out from every Yankee Candle around me. Who would have guess they would be selling for so much these days. 
I have seen those Ghoulia pieces many times and just like the Home Goods pig in the bat costume statue I just can't bring myself to get it. Does she mix in well with the Boney Bunches? That's the only reason I would get her.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I just want to go back to 2010 and get those mansions when they had them in stock and on sale. In fact, now that I know how much they go for one ebay I want to buy them out from every Yankee Candle around me. Who would have guess they would be selling for so much these days.
> I have seen those Ghoulia pieces many times and just like the Home Goods pig in the bat costume statue I just can't bring myself to get it. Does she mix in well with the Boney Bunches? That's the only reason I would get her.


Yeah, the prices are outrageous but I told myself its smarter to get it now than wait until they go up even higher. Maybe they will re-release them next fall. I hope! 

She mixes OK with them..... I am putting her with my Pumpkin People, not the Boney's. She goes better with them in my opinion. She is quite large and her head is huge, so she looks funny with all the pieces, LOL. But, I like how unique she is.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah, the prices are outrageous but I told myself its smarter to get it now than wait until they go up even higher. Maybe they will re-release them next fall. I hope!
> 
> She mixes OK with them..... I am putting her with my Pumpkin People, not the Boney's. She goes better with them in my opinion. She is quite large and her head is huge, so she looks funny with all the pieces, LOL. But, I like how unique she is.


I didn't know you finally got the pumpkin people. Congrats on finally getting them.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I didn't know you finally got the pumpkin people. Congrats on finally getting them.


Only a few.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Only a few.


By Halloween you will have the whole set.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> By Halloween you will have the whole set.


LOL! I wish. I have other things on my must have list...... grrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I went to menards today. They had 4 packs of flameless tealights for $1.75. They also had the tapers that were at Marshalls for $1 cheaper ($4.99).


----------



## Kitty

Check out Amazon Incredible Mr. Bones.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=incredible+mr.+bones
















Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Check out Amazon Incredible Mr. Bones.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=incredible+mr.+bones
> 
> View attachment 173523
> View attachment 173524
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty


Got confirmation mine shipped yesterday!  yayyy!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Got confirmation mine shipped yesterday!  yayyy!!


Happy, you have been getting so much awesome stuff recently that I officially pass the awesome Halloween torch to you.  

Mourning, can you tell me if those tea light flicker?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Yes they do flicker.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Yes they do flicker.


Thanks, for the price I think I am going to get some. I picked up some of the two packs for a dollar each at Target and they do not flicker.


----------



## happythenjaded

The signs were sold out-- glad they restocked for those who missed out!


----------



## Kitty

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/metal-ornament-trees/292971

A metal gold or black ornamental tree 36" to 84" tall. Take the star off & use a flying witch for the topper!
I like the smaller 36" table top for the YC BB ornaments & other glass ornaments.

Kitty


----------



## myerman82

Another Yankee Candle second hand store find tonight. I found this witch with the cat tea light holder in perfect condition for only 99 cents. I couldn't pass it up since it is Yankee Candle. In case anyone is wondering, it's from the 2005 collection.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/metal-ornament-trees/292971
> 
> A metal gold or black ornamental tree 36" to 84" tall. Take the star off & use a flying witch for the topper!
> I like the smaller 36" table top for the YC BB ornaments & other glass ornaments.
> 
> Kitty


Great idea Kitty!! Love these trees!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, thanks for posting about those tapers again. I keep forgetting to go look for them. Kitty, I had no idea they made those trees so big. It's huge! Myerman82, very, very jealous AND envious. Great finds!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, thanks for posting about those tapers again. I keep forgetting to go look for them. Kitty, I had no idea they made those trees so big. It's huge! Myerman82, very, very jealous AND envious. Great finds!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you, I do consider myself very lucky this year. I really haven't found much in past years so as long as people keep getting rid of awesome stuff I will keep checking for more.


----------



## hbzombie

myerman82 said:


> Another Yankee Candle second hand store find tonight. I found this witch with the cat tea light holder in perfect condition for only 99 cents. I couldn't pass it up since it is Yankee Candle. In case anyone is wondering, it's from the 2005 collection.



great find


----------



## happythenjaded

Few random/recent BB purchases:


----------



## grandma lise

Ghost Rider is a fun piece. Looks like you got a good quality one too. I stopped by my favorite kitchen/home décor store today. Nothing called to me (which is a first). Came home with two fall kitchen towels. Hoping to do some more decorating this weekend. 

My boss is interviewing people tomorrow for a temporary position. She loves the Pop Up Reaper. Had to hide it today so she doesn't freak any of the interviewees out!

Lisa


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Okay, I am absolutely sick at my stomach right now and I need to vent to you guys. I've been doing some back-collecting over the past couple of months. Most everything I have purchased has been on eBay. I have purchased close to 20 past Boney Bunch items. Most of them have arrived in excellent shape and are a welcomed addition to my collection. Then there are the 4 broken ones.

As you can see from the first picture, I received the "time's up" grim reaper with the tip of his hood broken off. Not really that big a deal since it was a clean break and it easily glued back on. You can't tell it's broken unless you get right on top of it. It was packed in a USPS Priority mail box with another Priority Mail box wrapped around it. No packing whatsoever! That ticked me off but the seller refunded me all but the shipping. I thought it was fair since the item is still displayable.

Second, is the "dead in the water/love boat" piece. It came packed extremely well with another Boney that was not damaged. The problem with this one was that the side of the box was caved in and actually punctured. This damaged cause both oars to be broken off. I contacted the seller, she basically told me it was my problem, and I filed an eBay claim. She and I agreed on a price and the case was closed. Not a good experience.

Then we come to my pride and joy, the "ghost rider/headless horseman" piece. I got it for $27 shipped and was thrilled! Well, that quickly turned to horror when I received the item in the mail and could hear the pieces clanging together from the mailbox when the mail lady dropped it off. The seller wrapped this item in a plastic grocery sack and packed it with TISSUE PAPER! Are you kidding me?!?! The head and hand were broken off and it was beyond repair. To the seller's credit, he quickly refunded all my money (including shipping). But what a terrible job at packing a wonderful Boney Bunch piece. I can't bear to throw it away but it is inevitable.

Finally, today I received the Boney Bunch 2010 jar holder in the mail. I bought it for a respectable price and even asked the seller to pack it extremely well for me. I was really looking forward to receiving this piece. Guess what, it was broken too! The seller wrapped each section of the house twice in tiny bubble wrap and shoved it in a box barely big enough to hold the piece. The box didn't seem to have any damage but the slightest of impact would most certainly have broken something. That something was the head of the Boney by the front door. I could actually hear the head clanging around in the box before I opened it. I just emailed the seller and hopefully he will do the right thing and refund me. Just another terrible loss that could have been prevented by a few more minutes of careful packing.

In sum, approximately 20% of the Boney Bunch items I have purchased on eBay this year have arrived broken. Bad packing is mainly to blame. It's enough to just make a person sick but I can't allow my misfortunes to hinder my Halloween/Boney Bunch fun. I just wanted to vent for a few minutes. Thanks for reading! By the way, I will get pictures of my displays up soon.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Okay, I am absolutely sick at my stomach right now and I need to vent to you guys. I've been doing some back-collecting over the past couple of months. Most everything I have purchased has been on eBay. I have purchased close to 20 past Boney Bunch items. Most of them have arrived in excellent shape and are a welcomed addition to my collection. Then there are the 4 broken ones.
> 
> As you can see from the first picture, I received the "time's up" grim reaper with the tip of his hood broken off. Not really that big a deal since it was a clean break and it easily glued back on. You can't tell it's broken unless you get right on top of it. It was packed in a USPS Priority mail box with another Priority Mail box wrapped around it. No packing whatsoever! That ticked me off but the seller refunded me all but the shipping. I thought it was fair since the item is still displayable.
> 
> Second, is the "dead in the water/love boat" piece. It came packed extremely well with another Boney that was not damaged. The problem with this one was that the side of the box was caved in and actually punctured. This damaged cause both oars to be broken off. I contacted the seller, she basically told me it was my problem, and I filed an eBay claim. She and I agreed on a price and the case was closed. Not a good experience.
> 
> Then we come to my pride and joy, the "ghost rider/headless horseman" piece. I got it for $27 shipped and was thrilled! Well, that quickly turned to horror when I received the item in the mail and could hear the pieces clanging together from the mailbox when the mail lady dropped it off. The seller wrapped this item in a plastic grocery sack and packed it with TISSUE PAPER! Are you kidding me?!?! The head and hand were broken off and it was beyond repair. To the seller's credit, he quickly refunded all my money (including shipping). But what a terrible job at packing a wonderful Boney Bunch piece. I can't bear to throw it away but it is inevitable.
> 
> Finally, today I received the Boney Bunch 2010 jar holder in the mail. I bought it for a respectable price and even asked the seller to pack it extremely well for me. I was really looking forward to receiving this piece. Guess what, it was broken too! The seller wrapped each section of the house twice in tiny bubble wrap and shoved it in a box barely big enough to hold the piece. The box didn't seem to have any damage but the slightest of impact would most certainly have broken something. That something was the head of the Boney by the front door. I could actually hear the head clanging around in the box before I opened it. I just emailed the seller and hopefully he will do the right thing and refund me. Just another terrible loss that could have been prevented by a few more minutes of careful packing.
> 
> In sum, approximately 20% of the Boney Bunch items I have purchased on eBay this year have arrived broken. Bad packing is mainly to blame. It's enough to just make a person sick but I can't allow my misfortunes to hinder my Halloween/Boney Bunch fun. I just wanted to vent for a few minutes. Thanks for reading! By the way, I will get pictures of my displays up soon.


I am sooooooo sorry to see and hear about this!! I would be very upset!  Especially with the Mansion!! I just ordered one recently and was very nervous that it would arrive broken also.....

My "Dead in the water" I ordered a few weeks back did arrive broken also but it was a very easy fix and I got it for a totallllllllllllll steal so. I wasnt upset. 

I hope they make right on the mansion somehow for you!  I have several boxes arrive looking like they have been through a massive storm.... but mostly the item is packed so (sometimes annoyingly well LOL) that it doesnt matter what happened to the box. sigh.


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Ghost Rider is a fun piece. Looks like you got a good quality one too.
> 
> Lisa


Yes! I was glad to get him for $20 something dollars ++ free shipping! Great deal


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> I am sooooooo sorry to see and hear about this!! I would be very upset!  Especially with the Mansion!! I just ordered one recently and was very nervous that it would arrive broken also.....
> 
> My "Dead in the water" I ordered a few weeks back did arrive broken also but it was a very easy fix and I got it for a totallllllllllllll steal so. I wasnt upset.
> 
> I hope they make right on the mansion somehow for you!  I have several boxes arrive looking like they have been through a massive storm.... but mostly the item is packed so (sometimes annoyingly well LOL) that it doesnt matter what happened to the box. sigh.


Thanks Happy. Believe it or not, the seller just refunded me everything on the mansion. Good seller, but bad packing job. I would love to get something packed so well it took 30 minutes to get it out. I just bought the salt and pepper shakers and they were packed about as well as anything I have ever purchased on eBay. Each piece was individually wrapped multiple times in bubble wrap and then packed all together in more wrap.

I just bought all 3 band members and 2 of the 3 were in the original boxes. Here's to hoping I have a full band that are all in one piece. I feel much better when I know they are in their original boxes.

So, how many Boney Bunch items do you have now? You are clearly the measuring stick and I just want to try to keep up. We need to compare collections and see if we can help each other out. I'm always on the lookout for new Boneys.


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks Happy. Believe it or not, the seller just refunded me everything on the mansion. Good seller, but bad packing job. I would love to get something packed so well it took 30 minutes to get it out. I just bought the salt and pepper shakers and they were packed about as well as anything I have ever purchased on eBay. Each piece was individually wrapped multiple times in bubble wrap and then packed all together in more wrap.
> 
> I just bought all 3 band members and 2 of the 3 were in the original boxes. Here's to hoping I have a full band that are all in one piece. I feel much better when I know they are in their original boxes.
> 
> So, how many Boney Bunch items do you have now? You are clearly the measuring stick and I just want to try to keep up. We need to compare collections and see if we can help each other out. I'm always on the lookout for new Boneys.


Yes, I find myself using all sorts of tools, teeth, claws to get some of my purchases free from bubble wrap death, but LOL.... I appreciate the extra care!! 

That's great that the seller refunded you and the head should be easy to glue back! So yay!!! The funny thing is that I have only had 3 Boneys arrive damaged and all three were in their original boxes.... LOL weird, huh?? 

I have Pelvis but need the other two band members. Got Pelvis for $12 with free shipping (score??? YES!)

Ummm I would say rough estimate 70 Boney/Incredible Bone's pieces? I just started collectiong a year ago and really amped it up this year! 

Now thats my kinda guy-- lets talk, see if we can help each other out !! LOL


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963, it's always upsetting for me too. I spend a lot of time searching for good buys on Ebay. And sometimes timing is everything. When a piece arrives broken, the window on getting that particular piece at a good price may have already closed. It's so discouraging. But the worst part of it is knowing that so many of these pieces are being destroyed by Ebay sellers who can't be bothered to learn how to pack and ship fragile items. 

One of the most ridiculous experiences I had was a seller who shipped a valuable stoneware bowl with one or two layers of tissue paper in the equivalent of a thin cardboard cereal box. It, of course, arrived in pieces.

I, like you, instruct Ebay sellers on how to ship fragile pieces. I ask that they use a corrugated box that allows a minimum of 1" packing on all six sides of the box, around the piece(s), and between all pieces in the box. By doing so, I've had little, if any, additional breakage. Keep telling them. It works with most Ebay sellers. 

Hope the seller resolves this matter quickly and fairly. Hang in there. Looking forward to seeing your displays!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Ah, happythenjaded, there's nothing like getting a good deal on Ebay or in the thrift stores. $20, shipping included, for the Ghost Rider piece is an excellent value. Last year, his average selling price was $30 and that didn't include shipping. I believe it was a high production piece that will steadily increase in value over the next couple of years. It took years and years for the pirate pieces to gain value, same was true for "Boo", the boney sitting up in the coffin. All three of those pieces are finally gaining value. Congrats!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Ah, happythenjaded, there's nothing like getting a good deal on Ebay or in the thrift stores. $20, shipping included, for the Ghost Rider piece is an excellent value. Last year, his average selling price was $30 and that didn't include shipping. I believe it was a high production piece that will steadily increase in value over the next couple of years. It took years and years for the pirate pieces to gain value, same was true for "Boo", the boney sitting up in the coffin. All three of those pieces are finally gaining value. Congrats!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Lisa! I hope to have all the 08 and 09 pieces eventually.... but boy are they pricey LOL ! I can dream until then


----------



## grandma lise

Keep at it happythenjaded. In the last few days, I've seen quite a few interesting listings on Ebay. Lucky for you, I'm not looking for anything so I'm not bidding against you. I'm a snipper. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Keep at it happythenjaded. In the last few days, I've seen quite a few interesting listings on Ebay. Lucky for you, I'm not looking for anything so I'm not bidding against you. I'm a snipper.
> 
> Lisa


LOL , I hear you.... I am allllllllll about BIN !!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Yes, I find myself using all sorts of tools, teeth, claws to get some of my purchases free from bubble wrap death, but LOL.... I appreciate the extra care!!
> 
> That's great that the seller refunded you and the head should be easy to glue back! So yay!!! The funny thing is that I have only had 3 Boneys arrive damaged and all three were in their original boxes.... LOL weird, huh??
> 
> I have Pelvis but need the other two band members. Got Pelvis for $12 with free shipping (score??? YES!)
> 
> Ummm I would say rough estimate 70 Boney/Incredible Bone's pieces? I just started collectiong a year ago and really amped it up this year!
> 
> Now thats my kinda guy-- lets talk, see if we can help each other out !! LOL


Hopefully it will glue back together cleanly. His hat also had a sliver taken out of it. I think it's still in the box somewhere.

$12 for Pelvis is awesome! I paid twice that.

I have about 35 pieces total but they are all Boney Bunch. I don't care for many of Yankee's other pieces; except I do like the ghost pulling the pumpkin cart you bought.

I have a possible connection that might turn up a Boney bounty. More on that later.


----------



## grandma lise

I prefer BIN's too, but sometimes auctions are the way to go, particularly if your disciplined enough not to bid above your high amount in the last few seconds - (most of the time I can do it, but then sometimes not). I love winning too much...[giggle]! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Hopefully it will glue back together cleanly. His hat also had a sliver taken out of it. I think it's still in the box somewhere.
> 
> $12 for Pelvis is awesome! I paid twice that.
> 
> I have about 35 pieces total but they are all Boney Bunch. I don't care for many of Yankee's other pieces; except I do like the ghost pulling the pumpkin cart you bought.
> 
> I have a possible connection that might turn up a Boney bounty. More on that later.


As someone mentioned recently, the great deals we get make up for the extra we spend on other items so yayyy 

Yes the ghost cart was a great find!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I prefer BIN's too, but sometimes auctions are the way to go, particularly if your disciplined enough not to bid above your high amount in the last few seconds - (most of the time I can do it, but then sometimes not). I love winning too much...[giggle]!
> 
> Lisa


My kinda gal Lisa!! Who has time for waiting OR losing!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> Haddonfield1963, it's always upsetting for me too. I spend a lot of time searching for good buys on Ebay. And sometimes timing is everything. When a piece arrives broken, the window on getting that particular piece at a good price may have already closed. It's so discouraging. But the worst part of it is knowing that so many of these pieces are being destroyed by Ebay sellers who can't be bothered to learn how to pack and ship fragile items.
> 
> One of the most ridiculous experiences I had was a seller who shipped a valuable stoneware bowl with one or two layers of tissue paper in the equivalent of a thin cardboard cereal box. It, of course, arrived in pieces.
> 
> I, like you, instruct Ebay sellers on how to ship fragile pieces. I ask that they use a corrugated box that allows a minimum of 1" packing on all six sides of the box, around the piece(s), and between all pieces in the box. By doing so, I've had little, if any, additional breakage. Keep telling them. It works with most Ebay sellers.
> 
> Hope the seller resolves this matter quickly and fairly. Hang in there. Looking forward to seeing your displays!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks Grandma Lise. With all the Boney destruction, the prices will only continue to go up. I bet a ton of these things get damaged from year to year getting shipped, packed, and unpacked. Unless YC starts to reproduce all older pieces, they will continue to go up in value each year. I want little Boo! Did you see he sold for $24 on eBay today? I just missed him!


----------



## grandma lise

> My kinda gal Lisa!! Who has time for waiting OR losing!


Exactly!


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thanks Grandma Lise. With all the Boney destruction, the prices will only continue to go up. I bet a ton of these things get damaged from year to year getting shipped, packed, and unpacked. Unless YC starts to reproduce all older pieces, they will continue to go up in value each year. I want little Boo! Did you see he sold for $24 on eBay today? I just missed him!


$24! Oh, wow, that was a really good price. Okay, I just found the listing. It was a BIN. The seller must not have known it's value. I just checked and "Boo" was selling for $38 last year. When I was still back collecting the 2009 pieces, it took me weeks to get over missing an opportunity like that! 

Lisa


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> $24! Oh, wow, that was a really good price. Okay, I just found the listing. It was a BIN. The seller must not of known it's value. I just checked and "Boo" was selling for $38 last year. When I was still back collecting the 2009 pieces, it took me weeks to get over missing an opportunity like that!
> 
> Lisa


Yep, the old BIN. I literally logged on and there it was for $24. By the time I could click on BIN the listing had ended. That, coupled with my jar mansion being broken just ruined my day. Hard to believe how much some of the '08 and '09 pieces went up this year.


----------



## happythenjaded

That happened to me the other day. I missed out on a great piece because someone was quicker than I was


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> That happened to me the other day. I missed out on a great piece because someone was quicker than I was


Such a hopeless feeling, isn't it?!?


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Such a hopeless feeling, isn't it?!?


Yes!! And then you pay double/triple the price and every single time you look at that piece you say "someone else go it for $25................FML!!!!!!!!" LOL


----------



## grandma lise

It's a killer... "FML"? That's a new one for me. Fix My Lighthouse? Oh, I just found it...[giggle]...

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I'm glad I got "Boo" back in 2010 for only $15.00 on ebay. Now he seems to go for a insane amount.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

myerman82 said:


> I'm glad I got "Boo" back in 2010 for only $15.00 on ebay. Now he seems to go for a insane amount.



I didn't start collecting YC stuff until 2011. I'm always behind on things like this. I would gladly give $15 for "Boo". Possibly 3X that.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I'm glad I got "Boo" back in 2010 for only $15.00 on ebay. Now he seems to go for a insane amount.


Oh, hush!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> It's a killer... "FML"? That's a new one for me. Fix My Lighthouse? Oh, I just found it...[giggle]...
> 
> Lisa


Forgot My Lemon?


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Oh, hush!


Hey, this year I have tried to back collect what I'm missing and it hasn't been looking good. The pirates go for a ton and I can't even touch any 2008 pieces for what people are asking. I did see a steal last night but I'm sure it's gone now.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, I only bought half of the pieces in the 2009 collection initially, but I did buy "Boo". At the time, I figured for sure he'd climb quickly in value and kicked myself repeatedly for not buying extras. I really like that piece too. He's been selling for more than some of the 2008 pieces this year. 

I've been bouncing back and forth between here and Ebay tonight. Found the one Boney Bunch related item I've been looking for this Fall, but it's an auction, dang it! Which means I have to put post-its all over the house so I don't forget to bid on it! 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Hey, this year I have tried to back collect what I'm missing and it hasn't been looking good. The pirates go for a ton and I can't even touch any 2008 pieces for what people are asking. I did see a steal last night but I'm sure it's gone now.


I hear you!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I only bought half of the pieces in the 2009 collection initially, but I did buy "Boo". At the time, I figured for sure he'd climb quickly in value and kicked myself repeatedly for not buying extras. I really like that piece too. He's been selling for more than some of the 2008 pieces this year.
> 
> I've been bouncing back and forth between here and Ebay tonight. Found the one Boney Bunch related item I've been looking for this Fall, but it's an auction, dang it! Which means I have to put post-its all over the house so I don't forget to bid on it!
> 
> Lisa


Good luck-- DO NOT LOSE!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Forgot My Lemon?


Don't forget who taught you FML 
The same person that taught you about


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Hey, this year I have tried to back collect what I'm missing and it hasn't been looking good. The pirates go for a ton and I can't even touch any 2008 pieces for what people are asking. I did see a steal last night but I'm sure it's gone now.


Don't the prices start to drop as we get closer to Halloween? (If only because most of us have blown our Halloween budgets by now?!) I'm beginning to see some good values here and there. I think it's worth it to keep checking. There's four of one item being auctioned right now, that's been hard to find up until now.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Everything I find is a 6 day auction and usually ends when I'm not around. I have seen a ton of 2009 mansions recently though. Good time for people who want them to get them for a good price.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Don't the prices start to drop as we get closer to Halloween? (If only because most of us have blown our Halloween budgets by now?!) I'm beginning to see some good values here and there. I think it's worth it to keep checking. There's four of one item being auction right now, that was hard to find just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Lisa


It doesn't help that my budget is tied up in other things right now. I have sat and watched a few things I really wanted get grabbed up by other bidders. It makes finding other things so much cheaper easier to forget those auctions. LOL I think I will wait until after Halloween to try and grab my other must haves, unless I find a steal. I have noticed though that when it comes to Boney Bunches there really isn't an off season. People know they are a hot item year round.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, I hear what you're saying. But there's a window when the collectors finally get around to listing their pieces...and it seems like that time is now. Oh, and it was the 2009 mansion that I was referring to. You don't miss much myerman82! 

By the way, if anyone's interested, I have two boxes of mostly 2010 pieces that I want to sell. I think they are all wedding couple pieces, but will have to check. PM me if you're interested. I can provide a list, pictures too. All reasonable offers will be considered. UPDATE: After researching the prices on these pieces, I've decided to put them back into storage. Apologies...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

I love the mansions, I wish they would re-release one of the older ones that everyone wants. And I do not like the glossy look ...... Just doesnt go as well as the matte look!


----------



## grandma lise

Bone Dry is low stock... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1293469

Lisa


----------



## milosalem00

A couple of days ago I bought six 2009 boney bunch pieces for BIN on eBay for $218. I only needed four of them, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes they get here safe.


----------



## grandma lise

Milosalem00, I just looked at the listing. That was an unbelieveably good buy. If there's any breakage, the seller can provide you a partial refund. Fingers and toes crossed they arrive in excellent condition!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

My Bones Illuma-lid arrived today. It exceeded my expectations. Wish I'd gotten more than one...










Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

My two Incredible Bones signs arrived today from Amazon! Love 'em! (Thanks Kitty!!!) 

(sorry the first picture is blurry... didnt realize and already put the boxes in storage....oh well haha)


----------



## happythenjaded

milosalem00 said:


> A couple of days ago I bought six 2009 boney bunch pieces for BIN on eBay for $218. I only needed four of them, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes they get here safe.


I saw that listing as well-- GREAT deal!!!


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> My two Incredible Bones signs arrived today from Amazon! Love 'em! (Thanks Kitty!!!)


Yes!!! Thanks Kitty!!!


----------



## myerman82

What is going on with Yankee Candle's jar candles? I bought Apple Pumpkin tarts and oil and the smell is great. I went back last week and got two large jars of it because I loved the throw Apple Pumpkin gives. I lit a jar tonight and the smell is very weak and it gives off the same burnt scent the Super Sweet Pumpkin jar candle did. I even left the room for a bit and when I came back it smelled like a candle was burning literally. I am officially done with their jar candles.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> What is going on with Yankee Candle's jar candles? I bought Apple Pumpkin tarts and oil and the smell is great. I went back last week and got two large jars of it because I loved the throw Apple Pumpkin gives. I lit a jar tonight and the smell is very weak and it gives off the same burnt scent the Super Sweet Pumpkin jar candle did. I even left the room for a bit and when I came back it smelled like a candle was burning literally. I am officially done with their jar candles.


Bath and Body Works


----------



## happythenjaded

Lol.... they raised the price of the signs (Amazon) from $9.99 to $14.99 ....


----------



## grandma lise

I agree. It's hit and miss with the jar candles for a variety of reasons...scent, tunneling. Remember, you can return it for a refund.

I buy jars for display purposes only now. At home, I top the unused jar candle with a beeswax tea light and burn it instead. For fragrance, I mostly melt tarts. If I light a jar candle, it's usually only briefly for a party.

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Lol.... they raised the price of the signs (Amazon) from $9.99 to $14.99 ....


I just got my signs in the mail today. Come to find out, they shipped from a store that is only 1 hour away from me. MUST GO!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I just got my signs in the mail today. Come to find out, they shipped from a store that is only 1 hour away from me. MUST GO!!!


Oohh! I bet they have some great treasures there!!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> I agree. It's hit and miss with the jar candles for a variety of reasons...scent, tunneling. Remember, you can return it for a refund.
> 
> I buy jars for display purposes only now. At home, I top the unused jar candle with a beeswax tea light and burn it instead. For fragrance, I mostly melt tarts. If I light a jar candle, it's usually only briefly for a party.
> 
> Lisa


When it comes to jar candles I will stick to Bath and Body Works. However, even there they are hit or miss. They aren't as bad as Yankee Candle though. I have a small "Pumpkin Carving" candle that is perfect for my office and still going strong even though it's almost done. I will continue to buy the tarts from Yankee Candle but I can't believe more people aren't complaining about the jar candles there. The scent of Apple Pumpkin is much more faint than the tart and with the tart I can add a few drops of the oil to make it last a few extra day. (Thanks happy for that tip) 
I did take the candles back today for a refund. I didn't have a hard time getting the refund but the guy did tell me I was the only one who ever returned the Apple Pumpkin jars. I explained that the tarts are much stronger with the throw and he told me that the jars do give off a better throw. Maybe I got candles a bad batch again but it seems that recently everything from Yankee Candle is coming from bad batches. I won't take my chances with another. I am however carious on how Pumpkin Apple is from Bath and Body Works. It smells nice in the jar but I know that doesn't mean much with candles. Anyway ever tried that one?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> When it comes to jar candles I will stick to Bath and Body Works. However, even there they are hit or miss. They aren't as bad as Yankee Candle though. I have a small "Pumpkin Carving" candle that is perfect for my office and still going strong even though it's almost done. I will continue to buy the tarts from Yankee Candle but I can't believe more people aren't complaining about the jar candles there. The scent of Apple Pumpkin is much more faint than the tart and with the tart I can add a few drops of the oil to make it last a few extra day. (Thanks happy for that tip)
> I did take the candles back today for a refund. I didn't have a hard time getting the refund but the guy did tell me I was the only one who ever returned the Apple Pumpkin jars. I explained that the tarts are much stronger with the throw and he told me that the jars do give off a better throw. Maybe I got candles a bad batch again but it seems that recently everything from Yankee Candle is coming from bad batches. I won't take my chances with another. I am however carious on how Pumpkin Apple is from Bath and Body Works. It smells nice in the jar but I know that doesn't mean much with candles. Anyway ever tried that one?


Welcome!


----------



## Lucy08

myerman82 said:


> What is going on with Yankee Candle's jar candles? I bought Apple Pumpkin tarts and oil and the smell is great. I went back last week and got two large jars of it because I loved the throw Apple Pumpkin gives. I lit a jar tonight and the smell is very weak and it gives off the same burnt scent the Super Sweet Pumpkin jar candle did. I even left the room for a bit and when I came back it smelled like a candle was burning literally. I am officially done with their jar candles.



I only buy the 2 wick candles at Yankee, I don't care for the jars with only one wick.


----------



## Kitty

The only jars I have bought are BB people on the front, Harvest & Spiced Pumpkin. I take off the tops to smell not to burn, the candles still have an aroma. I can not burn them for my allergies.







































was free but do not like

Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Got this today  $5 or $6 -- cant recall.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Soooooo I'm gonna vent a little bit. I got the BBW barn in august in the store. It was cracked. Got another one that looked good till I brought it out last week to set up. The glaze on the door was cracked. Called the store and said I could return it but wld have to order a new one online cs they don't have them in the store. So I did that and I just got it. What a joke. It has a fingerprint in black on the white paint and it has touch up spots not even glazed over. I am so annoyed. Now I have to take this pos to a ups store and wait another week for a new one. I am about to give up on this thing. They didn't offer a discount or anything. Thanks for listening lol.


----------



## happythenjaded

Boneybunchlove said:


> Soooooo I'm gonna vent a little bit. I got the BBW barn in august in the store. It was cracked. Got another one that looked good till I brought it out last week to set up. The glaze on the door was cracked. Called the store and said I could return it but wld have to order a new one online cs they don't have them in the store. So I did that and I just got it. What a joke. It has a fingerprint in black on the white paint and it has touch up spots not even glazed over. I am so annoyed. Now I have to take this pos to a ups store and wait another week for a new one. I am about to give up on this thing. They didn't offer a discount or anything. Thanks for listening lol.


Terrible quality piece.... but, it has grown on me..... Just hope next year they get it together!!! It's very obvious that BBW sucked this year for Halloween.... sigh!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

For sure. I couldn't believe they didn't have hardly had any halloween stuff. The associate told me they decide notvto do it this year but didn't know why.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Soooooo I'm gonna vent a little bit. I got the BBW barn in august in the store. It was cracked. Got another one that looked good till I brought it out last week to set up. The glaze on the door was cracked. Called the store and said I could return it but wld have to order a new one online cs they don't have them in the store. So I did that and I just got it. What a joke. It has a fingerprint in black on the white paint and it has touch up spots not even glazed over. I am so annoyed. Now I have to take this pos to a ups store and wait another week for a new one. I am about to give up on this thing. They didn't offer a discount or anything. Thanks for listening lol.


I have had the same thing happen with my barn. The first one I got at the store was chipped around the edges of the roof. Then on the inside where you place the candles was chipped. I didn't want to return it and miss out but when I went back to BBW they had another one. I asked if I could exchange it and then let me. This one is much better overall but I noticed a small section indie the roof of the barn where it was missed during glaze. Not a big deal at all since it's hardly noticeable. I figured if I was to exchange it I would be taking my chances with getting a barn that is much worst. The paint job is very shoddy too. However, like happy it has grown on me and I offset the flaws by surrounding it with other things to make it a scene.
It does look like this piece was a rush job and most of them have made it to the shelves with flaws. Happy had pointed out to me that it must have something to do with BBW and Slatkin parting ways and he wasn't overseeing this project. I guess the barn came from the same manufacture in China that this years Boney Bunch came from. I am hoping that the Christmas house is much better quality. I was able to get the 2010 BBW Christmas house from a second hand store for three dollars so now I want to collect the others.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Yah it seems if I get a cracked one the paint is good but not cracked the paint is terrible. Uhh I just hope the next one is better. I want the Christmas house too ...I wonder when those will be out. I never find anything good at my resale store.


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> Yah it seems if I get a cracked one the paint is good but not cracked the paint is terrible. Uhh I just hope the next one is better. I want the Christmas house too ...I wonder when those will be out. I never find anything good at my resale store.


I am glad I got the barn but like you, I am moving on to the next. I hope the paint job and the glaze job is good on the Christmas house. 
I never find anything good at the second hand store but I had a few days of good luck and now nothing again.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Keep me posted if you hear when it will be out n I'll do the same


----------



## happythenjaded

Holiday items are supposed to be in stores this month sometime. A couple of the holiday candles/oils/sprays are already online . They will be doing something similar to how they did fall, a few new floor sets at a time to introduce new merch. Hopefully the Christmas village luminary this year matches quality from the past and now that of the haunted barn......... (cringe lol). But, we shall see!! I also dislike that they have been making them to hold 3 mini candles-- I liked burning the 3 wick candles in them....the lighting was better in my opinion and I dont use the minis so.... whatever! 

I love BBW winter candles so I am super excited to stock up. Although I must admit I dislike the packaging this year....but I can get over that! lolol.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thanks happy. I also like burning the 3 wick...don't like fooling with the minis. Keeping my fingers crossed its better than the barn.


----------



## happythenjaded

I dont think BBW wants to mess up their cash cow (christmas) lol. They aren't thaaaaaat dumb!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I dont think BBW wants to mess up their cash cow (christmas) lol. They aren't thaaaaaat dumb!


They already messed up Halloween. What a joke this year was. They also need to get better employees, at least at my store. One thing about Yankee Candle, they may be annoying at times but the employees there to try to help you, most of the time. I have went to BBW and had employees walk by me without even asking if I need help with anything. If I even mention Halloween they look like I'm crazy. Will they have more than just one Christmas luminary in store or do I have to get myself on the list again?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> They already messed up Halloween. What a joke this year was. They also need to get better employees, at least at my store. One thing about Yankee Candle, they may be annoying at times but the employees there to try to help you, most of the time. I have went to BBW and had employees walk by me without even asking if I need help with anything. If I even mention Halloween they look like I'm crazy. Will they have more than just one Christmas luminary in store or do I have to get myself on the list again?


I love my BBW employees! They're so great to me! Except one, but thats because I complained on her for selling an item she promised to hold for me LOL. 

I would get on the list-- they seem to not be mass producing the items now that Slatkin has faded from the company. Better safe than sorry?


----------



## grandma lise

Happythenjaded, for the BBW display pieces that use multiple mini candles, might be worth giving tea lights a try. It's kind of sad to hear that BBW is going the way of Yankee Candle on their most popular holiday display pieces. Hoping for all of you that the Christmas displays are of good quality.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I love my BBW employees! They're so great to me! Except one, but thats because I complained on her for selling an item she promised to hold for me LOL.
> 
> I would get on the list-- they seem to not be mass producing the items now that Slatkin has faded from the company. Better safe than sorry?


Yep, your right since I have not seen the barn anywhere since I picked it up from being on the list. It does suck that BBW does not realize that the luminaries are what sells more candles. I think that are more concerned with selling hand soaps and body products. That is why I stopped going there back in 2007. They switched it from what I like to mainly soaps and even they can't get that right for the holidays. I do think they still have much better quality candles than Yankee Candle but it's annoying to walk in there and see nothing available for the holidays. 
I agree with Grandma Lisa that tea-lights work just fine instead of the mini candles. I honestly think the mini candles are a joke and are overpriced. I liked that they used to build them to use the 4 oz candles. At least I am able to find a fake flickering candle for that at Party City. Somehow I think the Christmas house is going to be the same quality as the barn. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, your comment reminded me of a Yankee Candle tea light luminary I came across last night. It's designed for use with their scented tea lights. I don't need it, but thought it was clever...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...Accessories&hash=item2ecac8eb0e#ht_103wt_1141

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Too bad that house you found looks so plain or else I would like it add it to my collection. It almost reminds me of a little secret someone told me about the dollar tree village houses. If you spray paint them all black you would get a Halloween village. It almost looks like Yankee Candle did just that with that house.


----------



## happythenjaded

Look who joined the family  loooove him!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Has anyone exchanged a piece on the YC website? My surf hearse boney has a giant black streak across his face and I am less than thrilled. I know that some sites pay for the return shipping and I hope that is the case. Otherwise I have to drive over and hour only if that store has it in stock.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone exchanged a piece on the YC website? My surf hearse boney has a giant black streak across his face and I am less than thrilled. I know that some sites pay for the return shipping and I hope that is the case. Otherwise I have to drive over and hour only if that store has it in stock.


I would give them a call. Usually they will go ahead and replace it and have you throw out the "broken" one. You might have to e-mail them a copy of your receipt. I would request that they package the replacement well since I have gone through two broken replacements this year due to careless packing.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Look who joined the family  loooove him!
> 
> View attachment 175728


Lucky that you scored that deal. Whenever I look I never find a deal. I did score one of the BB Mansions for a reasonable price so I can't really complain. I'm just waiting for it to arrive and hopefully in one piece.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Lucky that you scored that deal. Whenever I look I never find a deal. I did score one of the BB Mansions for a reasonable price so I can't really complain. I'm just waiting for it to arrive and hopefully in one piece.


Yeah-- I really did get a killlllllllllllllllllller deal. We all get our lucky moments, dont we? 

I am glad you got a BB mansion! I love mine-- but you got a better deal on yours for sure


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Yeah-- I really did get a killlllllllllllllllllller deal. We all get our lucky moments, dont we?
> 
> I am glad you got a BB mansion! I love mine-- but you got a better deal on yours for sure


I need to stay off ebay. I want too many things and I'm finding space for them too. This could be a problem.


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> Look who joined the family  loooove him!
> 
> View attachment 175728


Ah, another favorite, and from the 2008 collection too. In my first display, I paired him with the lady pushing the baby carriage. He's respectfully removing his hat, but in his case, hat and head...[giggle]. Congrats happythenjaded!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> Has anyone exchanged a piece on the YC website? My surf hearse boney has a giant black streak across his face and I am less than thrilled. I know that some sites pay for the return shipping and I hope that is the case. Otherwise I have to drive over and hour only if that store has it in stock.


Oh Mourning Glory, that's so disappointing. Let us know what happens. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Ah, another favorite, and from the 2008 collection too. Congrats happythenjaded!
> 
> Lisa


I think Happythenjaded is officially the Boney Bunch biggest collector of 2013. I think he now has more than I do.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I think Happythenjaded is officially the Boney Bunch biggest collector of 2013. I think he now has more than I do.


Myerman82, I seriously doubt that!

I picked up some more Halloween miniature light strings at Target tonight. Got two sets of the micro lights in orange, and another 100 bulb string of the clear purple/orange miniature lights. They're different in that each bulb is lit in two places instead of one so the purple part is lit, as is the orange part. It's hard to describe. I'll try to post a picture this weekend.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Myerman82, I seriously doubt that!
> 
> I picked up some more Halloween miniature light strings at Target tonight. Got two sets of the micro lights in orange, and another 100 bulb string of the clear purple/orange miniature lights. They're different in that each bulb is lit in two places instead of one so the purple part is lit, as is the orange part. It's hard to describe. I'll try to post a picture this weekend.
> 
> Lisa


The way I see it is if I miss out on a deal at least another collector was able to score it. I do have to clarify that I think his collection has grown the most of all I have seen this year. Pretty impressive for only collecting for two years and he was able to add 2008 pieces. This may come as a shocker but I have yet to add a 2008 piece to my collection (minus the reissued Bride and Groom) 
I love how everyone has their collections displayed all over the house. Unfortunately with space issues I have to keep mine safe in the glass cases. I'm still iffy about packing them up after Halloween. My biggest fear is breakage and I hate to keep them boxed up in my garage all year.


----------



## Halloeve55

I have a promotional coupon from a mailer that sends coupons.i never had a Yankee flyer in it before. FS77 is for $15 off a $35 purchase or more


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I need to stay off ebay. I want too many things and I'm finding space for them too. This could be a problem.


Ugh-- yes!!! I am right there with you LOL.


----------



## happythenjaded

Aww thank you very much Myerman82. Your collection is far better than mine! But mine is mine so you cant have it  haha! 

I think part of the thrill is the hunt for these items -- and we have all scored great deals! Lots of us have helped each other and given great tips. I am envious of everyone's collections, but in a very happy way LOL. Every time you all post a picture it makes me happy to know that I am not the only one out there who is into this kinda stuff.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Oh Mourning Glory, that's so disappointing. Let us know what happens.
> 
> Lisa


I emailed YC this morning and attached a picture so they could see how entirely unacceptable this paint job was. I received an automated email stating that a new one is on its way. Fingers crossed this one is better.


----------



## Mourning Glory

happythenjaded said:


> Every time you all post a picture it makes me happy to know that I am not the only one out there who is into this kinda stuff.


I know what you mean. I've been accused of being a hoarder. They just don't get it. There is a difference between collecting and hoarding.


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> I know what you mean. I've been accused of being a hoarder. They just don't get it. There is a difference between collecting and hoarding.


Amen Mourning Glory!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I emailed YC this morning and attached a picture so they could see how entirely unacceptable this paint job was. I received an automated email stating that a new one is on its way. Fingers crossed this one is better.


Fingers and toes crossed!

Does anyone know when Yankee Candle puts the Halloween items on sale? There's one more piece I want - (a gift for a friend).

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

I know that in stores I've bought Halloween items on sale in early November but you may want to start looking late October. Nothing YC does this year seems to make sense!


----------



## happythenjaded

I want to say last year they did it the last week of Oct, if I remember correctly? Online anyway...


----------



## Kitty

Found Frankenstein electric warmer in the mall by Scentsy! All kinds of Halloween pug ins & warmers. Copy & Paste!!!!!!!!

https://bn.scentsy.us/Scentsy/Buy/C...r=Scentsy halloween&__utmv=-&__utmk=212353744

Yankee Candle coupon

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/...1&spJobID=172415141&spReportId=MTcyNDE1MTQxS0
















Kitty


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Guys, sorry I disappeared for a bit there, but had a huge amount of hoo-ha going on at work (they're downsizing and have basically eliminated my job...bummer ) But it's always good to come back to my happy place, The Forum, and chat with the good folks here. Because of all the stress and chaos, I'm sad to say I haven't even unpacked my Boneys yet this year, but that's on my to-do list for tomorrow. If I get it all done and displayed, I'll post some pics here. Took me a while to read through everything I missed, but just have to say, "Dang Happy, you're collecting abilities have topped the charts!!" Congrats on all the great finds/deals. You are the master Ebayer, me thinks! I do have a scant few fall things out, and wanted to post a couple of pics of my favorite YC purchases. I, too, fell under the spell of the vampire double TB and HAD to buy that. It is as amazing in person, if not better than the pic. And my other is the black cat jar shade. That is one of the prettiest shades they've put out yet, and Halloween to boot. Can't go wrong there! LOL! Even with all the bad things that have been going on lately, I'm still so looking forward to our favorite season. I LOVE October. To me, it's Halloween all month long. Can't wait!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Sorry to hear about yohr job Spooky but glad you are keeping your head up and not letting it ruin the best month of the year! I love that tart warmer..I just can't afford it right now...so broke from all the stuff I got already.


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks Boneybunchlove. I try to look on the bright side. Not sure if this one's been posted yet but there's also a coupon for $10 off $25 (posted the code below) and a mailed coupon for same. I never get the mailed coupons anymore for whatever reason, but I'm sure they'll have a printable version online too. Might have to use that to get the farmer I never got around to buying, but I'd still like to wait until they put their Halloween on sale/clearance. I'm hoping he'll still be around by then.

CRM310W


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks Spooky!! My wallet def. feels the same way LOLOL. 

Sorry to hear about your job-- you're not alone though! I am in the same boat as you and will soon be unemployed after 4 years of employment with my company. We are all losing our jobs though, so its def sad but... new beginning ???  we will be fine! Keep your head up! Love the pictures -- thank you for sharing!!


----------



## myerman82

I really can not wait until my nephew comes over soon. He really is a Halloween haunter in training (five years old) and I can't wait until he sees what I got new this year. I am starting to collect a few boney bunches to put away for him. I may pick up a few when they do go on sale in a few weeks. He really does love Halloween and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Kitty

Spookywolf,
We are all here for you! You have many friends.

II asked YC why I do not receive coupons & was told If you are on a DO NOT CALL list they automatically eliminate you from their mailing list. This why they ask for your telephone number when you shop. However, I do receive email from YC. I removed one of my phone from the DNC list to see if I get any mail coupons.

How do you mend a broken pumpkin? 
With a pumpkin patch


Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Kitty said:


> Spookywolf,
> 
> 
> How do you mend a broken pumpkin?
> With a pumpkin patch
> 
> 
> Kitty


Cute!! Thats a good one


----------



## myerman82

Won this on ebay for a awesome price.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> Won this on ebay for a awesome price.


Great score! I won a 2011 jar cling and Deadeye tonight. These are my first boney purchases on ebay. Fingers crossed they arrive in one piece!

If anyone is on the fence about the motorcycle it is now in limited stock.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Great score! I won a 2011 jar cling and Deadeye tonight. These are my first boney purchases on ebay. Fingers crossed they arrive in one piece!
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about the motorcycle it is now in limited stock.


I have the mansion paired with Deadeye and it looks great. I hope yours comes in without any damage.


----------



## grandma lise

GREAT price. Way to go myerman82!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone see the 2008 catalog that went for $45.99? Really wishing I hadn't thrown mine away but who could have known back then!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Did anyone see the 2008 catalog that went for $45.99? Really wishing I hadn't thrown mine away but who could have known back then!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


If only I knew then what I knew now I would have bought Yankee Candle out. LOL I do remember though that in 2008 most of the Boney Bunches did go really really fast. They had to order me the Boney guy driving the car. The mansion also had to be ordered as that flew off the shelves and no Yankee Candle had any in stock after the day they came out. Everything pretty much sold out online too. I do know that the Boney Bunch guy holding the pumpkin was the shelf warmer that year but I missed out and he has become one of my most sought after pieces to get.


----------



## myerman82

A little off topic but I am surprised that the 2008 bride and groom is still available online to order. I'm guess that they over produced that piece and it will be showing up at the outlet stores next year. I am glad to finally have it, even after it arrived broken twice, but I'm surprised to still see it for sale. 
By the way, there are only five motorcycle boney bunches left online.


----------



## Mourning Glory

myerman82 said:


> If only I knew then what I knew now I would have bought Yankee Candle out. LOL I do remember though that in 2008 most of the Boney Bunches did go really really fast. They had to order me the Boney guy driving the car. The mansion also had to be ordered as that flew off the shelves and no Yankee Candle had any in stock after the day they came out. Everything pretty much sold out online too. I do know that the Boney Bunch guy holding the pumpkin was the shelf warmer that year but I missed out and he has become one of my most sought after pieces to get.


I only have 3 pieces from 08. The hearse, the headless boney, and the boney standing next to the gravestone. I do remember that I paid $28 total after coupon. Ahh the good old days!




myerman82 said:


> A little off topic but I am surprised that the 2008 bride and groom is still available online to order. I'm guess that they over produced that piece and it will be showing up at the outlet stores next year. I am glad to finally have it, even after it arrived broken twice, but I'm surprised to still see it for sale.
> By the way, there are only five motorcycle boney bunches left online.


This makes me happy. The vultures on ebay will just have to sit on their stock for a while. Clearly they underestimated YC.


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> I only have 3 pieces from 08. The hearse, the headless boney, and the boney standing next to the gravestone. I do remember that I paid $28 total after coupon. Ahh the good old days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me happy. The vultures on ebay will just have to sit on their stock for a while. Clearly they underestimated YC.


Yes, everything was cheaper back in 2008. I think the mansion was only $29.99 if I remember correctly. 
A lot of people will be sitting on their stock for a while. I wonder how many people bought "stock" in the organ player last year.


----------



## happythenjaded

Great piece Myerman! It would look great next to my jar holder mansion mwahhaha!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Great piece Myerman! It would look great next to my jar holder mansion mwahhaha!


No, you got it wrong. Your jar holder mansion would look great next to my tart warmer mansion.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> No, you got it wrong. Your jar holder mansion would look great next to my tart warmer mansion.


LOL! My bad!!!! 

I am just glad we both finally bought a mansion


----------



## happythenjaded

Mourning Glory said:


> Great score! I won a 2011 jar cling and Deadeye tonight. These are my first boney purchases on ebay. Fingers crossed they arrive in one piece!
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about the motorcycle it is now in limited stock.


I love Dead Eye!! And the 2011 jar clinger.... Loooove the 2011 collection!


----------



## grandma lise

Came across a website that features a blogger's Halloween collectibles. Keep scrolling down to see how she used a Yankee Candle jar candle and this year's Boney Bunch illuma lid...

http://thewhimsicallady.com/?m=201309

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I don't see anyone buying this lot, do you? It would have to be a unique buyer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417807986d

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> I don't see anyone buying this lot, do you? It would have to be a unique buyer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417807986d
> 
> Lisa


 not at that price! ;People are crazy.


----------



## Mourning Glory

wickedwillingwench said:


> not at that price! ;People are crazy.


Lots don't seem to be doing well lately. I just bought a lot of 10 for $50. I've seen one item from it go recently for $45 and another for $35 so I'm already ahead . WWW, totally agree about the high price tag!


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa-- thanks for the link! I enjoyed looking through the pictures! You always find the neatest links/ideas! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## happythenjaded

What is everyone planning on getting now that the Halloween stuff is 25% off at YC? Also dont forget the codes for $10 off or $15 off !! (if it will let you on sale items?)


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> What is everyone planning on getting now that the Halloween stuff is 25% off at YC? Also dont forget the codes for $10 off or $15 off !! (if it will let you on sale items?)


I still haven't purchased the train. I tried every coupon code I could find and none of them seem to work on sale items. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I still haven't purchased the train. I tried every coupon code I could find and none of them seem to work on sale items. Anyone else have any luck?


Haddonfield-- same issue here.... none work. I would go ahead and snatch up the train though! It's such a great piece that I have a feeling will go for a million dollars once it's sold out (for like the third time now?? LOL) ! I bet a lot of people who didnt get it at full price are snatching it up right now! I wouldnt risk waiting until its 75% off.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just received my Yankee Candle lot that I bought on ebay. One of the pieces was the 2010 candy dish. It would have been a duplicate in my collection so I was taking pictures of it to put back on eBay. While taking pictures I noticed a signature on the bottom of it. My other dish does not have the signature. Does anyone know anything about this or does anyone have a signature on the bottom of their bowl?


----------



## Kitty

YC code FALL15 coupons exp. Oct.27


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory said:


> I just received my Yankee Candle lot that I bought on ebay. One of the pieces was the 2010 candy dish. It would have been a duplicate in my collection so I was taking pictures of it to put back on eBay. While taking pictures I noticed a signature on the bottom of it. My other dish does not have the signature. Does anyone know anything about this or does anyone have a signature on the bottom of their bowl?


Do not sell this very valuable piece on Ebay. YC BB designed & signed by Artist Mark Cook!!!
From your photo, I can only tell it is a 2010. If you want to sell I will buy it!

Kitty


----------



## Mourning Glory

OMG! I never would have thought it was a real signature! How did this get on ebay???


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> I just received my Yankee Candle lot that I bought on ebay. One of the pieces was the 2010 candy dish. It would have been a duplicate in my collection so I was taking pictures of it to put back on eBay. While taking pictures I noticed a signature on the bottom of it. My other dish does not have the signature. Does anyone know anything about this or does anyone have a signature on the bottom of their bowl?


Someone sold an autographed piece as part of a lot? Brilliant!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Haddonfield-- same issue here.... none work. I would go ahead and snatch up the train though! It's such a great piece that I have a feeling will go for a million dollars once it's sold out (for like the third time now?? LOL) ! I bet a lot of people who didnt get it at full price are snatching it up right now! I wouldnt risk waiting until its 75% off.


I suppose I will go ahead and get it. It is basically the same price as it was with a coupon but it will probably sell out. No way I pay premium price for it.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I just received my Yankee Candle lot that I bought on ebay. One of the pieces was the 2010 candy dish. It would have been a duplicate in my collection so I was taking pictures of it to put back on eBay. While taking pictures I noticed a signature on the bottom of it. My other dish does not have the signature. Does anyone know anything about this or does anyone have a signature on the bottom of their bowl?


What a fun find Mourning Glory!

My understanding is that a Yankee Candle store within easy driving distance of the artist, hosts an Artist Signing with Mark each year. Lucky, lucky you!

I'm curious... Was the seller located in the midwest?

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> What a fun find Mourning Glory!
> 
> My understanding is that a Yankee Candle store within easy driving distance of the artist, hosts an Artist Signing with Mark each year. Lucky, lucky you!
> 
> I'm curious... Was the seller located in the midwest?
> 
> Lisa


 It was a seller out of Minnesota. It was a reseller not the original owner which makes me wonder how they got their hands on it.


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> What is everyone planning on getting now that the Halloween stuff is 25% off at YC? Also dont forget the codes for $10 off or $15 off !! (if it will let you on sale items?)


I had one piece in mind but am really broke right now so it will either be later or never... 

So happythenjaded, are you getting anything? Did you ever get one of the Halloween double tart burners that featured the vampire and casket? It's such a great piece. Looks like it's no longer listed though.  

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> It was a seller out of Minnesota. It was a reseller not the original owner which makes me wonder how they got their hands on it.


Who knows?! Can't remember if the artist lives in Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, or Ohio. (Really should keep a journal). It sounds like he's been signing his pieces for some time. There must be thousands of them out there (which in reality is not a lot considering how many of these pieces are produced each year). I'm not on top of things like Kitty. Which candy dish is it?

I'd love to tour Mark Cook's studio and hear him tell stories about select pieces. When I happened upon the collection by accident, within a week or two of it's release in 2008, I couldn't stop giggling, I loved it so much. Hoping, hoping Yankee Candle continues to work with him for a long time to come. The Boney Bunch is such a fun collection!

Lisa


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Which candy dish is it?


Here it is.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> I'd love to tour Mark Cook's studio and hear him tell stories about select pieces.


If only . . . .We can dream!


----------



## grandma lise

Hopefully, someone, someday, will interview him. I don't know if journalists or freelance writers have the time to (or interest in) collecting candle holders, but
that would be fun too. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I suppose I will go ahead and get it. It is basically the same price as it was with a coupon but it will probably sell out. No way I pay premium price for it.


Yay! Its one of my favorite pieces! I bet next year it will be $100 on eBay lol!!


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> So happythenjaded, are you getting anything? Did you ever get one of the Halloween double tart burners that featured the vampire and casket? It's such a great piece. Looks like it's no longer listed though.
> 
> Lisa


I did not get it-- You can still find it if you search "Halloween" on the website, it brings up more options than if you click on the link. Not sure why? As much as I do want it, I just dont have the space for it. I might cave, who knows! You know me! LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> Hopefully, someone, someday, will interview him. I don't know if journalists or freelance writers have the time to (or interest in) collecting candle holders, but
> that would be fun too.
> 
> Lisa


That would be awesome! A great treat for all of us!


----------



## grandma lise

happythenjaded said:


> I did not get it-- You can still find it if you search "Halloween" on the website, it brings up more options than if you click on the link. Not sure why? As much as I do want it, I just dont have the space for it. I might cave, who knows! You know me! LOL


I do understand. There are things I like that I choose not to collect, mostly because if I collect one, I'll eventually collect more from that particular collection. The other issue for me is that I sometimes need to collect complimentary pieces to complete displays. For example, for the Boney Bunch, I collected a variety of tablecloths, black lace, trees, glass pebbles, and houses/mansions. The trees alone take up at least 4 huge boxes!

But it's oh so fun!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Hey, did anyone by chance buy one of these lanterns? http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/halloween-ghosts-(online--catalog-exclusive)/1295676 No one's reviewed it yet online, and I'm hesitant to buy it if it's made of materials that won't hold up over time. Love the artwork though.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

grandma lise said:


> I do understand. There are things I like that I choose not to collect, mostly because if I collect one, I'll eventually collect more from that particular collection. The other issue for me is that I sometimes need to collect complimentary pieces to complete displays. For example, for the Boney Bunch, I collected a variety of tablecloths, black lace, trees, glass pebbles, and houses/mansions. The trees alone take up at least 4 huge boxes!
> 
> But it's oh so fun!
> 
> Lisa


I agree- and your collection goes together so perfectly ! You have such an eye for finding the best things to compliment the Boney's!! I love seeing your posts!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Hi everyone! I am about to list a few damaged (but repaired) Boney Bunch items on eBay. I thought I would give you guys a chance if you want them. They still display nicely but I want my Boney's mint. I have the 2010 haunted house jar holder (the head was broken off the Boney), the 2010 ghost rider (arm and head broken off), the 2011 love boat/dead in the water (oars were broken off), the 2011 times up grim reaper (tip of cap was broken off), and the 2011 grim reaper sitter (excess glue where his legs attach to body and a small tear in one leg). As a package, these can be had rather cheaply. Send me a private message if you are interested with your email address and I will send you pics. I would prefer to sell all items as one package.


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,

AT Bed, Bath & Beyond there is a 60" X 84" spider laced tablecloth & YC candles Use a $5.00 coupon off $15 purchase or 20% off coupon.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...-Inch-Tablecloth/1041859759?Keyword=Halloween










Kitty


----------



## Hell Harpy

I have my first ever casualty. Frankie's bride lost her hand. Does anyone know which glue works best for reattachment? I tried liquid and gel super glue but neither worked. Also tried a glue gun but that didn't work either. Thanks!


----------



## myerman82

Hell Harpy said:


> I have my first ever casualty. Frankie's bride lost her hand. Does anyone know which glue works best for reattachment? I tried liquid and gel super glue but neither worked. Also tried a glue gun but that didn't work either. Thanks!


I would try a little bit of E600 glue. It works for me.


----------



## Kitty

Yesterday, after calling 3 BBW stores I found the Haunted Barn 20% off.


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> Yesterday, after calling 3 BBW stores I found the Haunted Barn 20% off.


Your better off using a survey coupon for $10 off if you really want it.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Thanks myerman82! I will give that a shot!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Is that barn still on BBW's site?


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory - congrats on the autographed piece! I'm so jelly!! 

Kitty - thanks for posting the coupon. My girlfriend got a $10 off $25 in the mail, which I don't get - grrr. Does anyone know if there's a printable version of that anywhere? I had no luck finding one.

Okay, fess up. How many bought the Farmer? Myerman, did you crack yet? LOL! He's still on my list, so think now's the time with the sales starting.


----------



## Spookywolf

I didn't put out all my Boneys this year due to life stuff and honest to goodness lack of space. I left a lot of the Bride & Groom pieces in the boxes this year. But I wanted to share some pics anyway. This isn't everything I have set up, but it will give you the idea. Since I couldn't use my dining room table this year due to the Spooky Town display, I had to break it up into small scenes, instead of one big elaborate version. Next year I think I will use a shelf unit for the Spooky Town stuff so I have more room for the Boneys. So much Halloween, so little space! 

The world's smallest coven!








The pups in the bone yard...








The Boney MC at their clubhouse!








The YC wagon round-up!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf LOVE the display with the motorcycles and house. I recently saw the house on ebay. It was far too rich for my blood!


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory said:


> Spookywolf LOVE the display with the motorcycles and house. I recently saw the house on ebay. It was far too rich for my blood!


Thanks Mourning Glory! I was lucky enough to buy that in the store the year it came out, so I didn't have to pay Ebay prices for it. I can't even remember now which year that was. I've passed on so many things in the store that I later wanted. I did Ebay the pumpkin wagon this year, though, but it took 2 attempts to get it in one piece. That ended up being a pricey item, since I had to eat the shipping twice on the broken one, and then buy again from somebody else. Oh the regrets we have for the things we have in our hand and then put back on the shelf. I shudder to think what the prices will be like in a few years, especially if they ever discontinue this line.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, your displays make me giggle! It hadn't occurred to me to display the two witches together. They look great. And the "Clubhouse" display is awesome. I keep thinking about collecting that house. I like it more with each passing year. And it displays nicely with the Boney Bunch.

This has been such a fun afternoon for me. Found this Waechtersbach Halloween mug for $5.99...










They've made quite a few designs over the years - (and I now want most of them)... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=waechtersbach+halloween&rt=nc

Upon arriving home, I discovered that our neighborhood is having a block party Halloween night. Hoping, hoping it neither rains or is freezing cold. I'm so excited. Then I pop on here and see your pictures. That was just the best. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Is that barn still on BBW's site?


It looks like the barn has been taken off the site. However, I still see it in stores.


----------



## myerman82

I forgot to post a picture of how I have my BBW Barn set up. Sorry about the flash but my office is always a bit dark (due to the ugly blue walls)


----------



## happythenjaded

Spooky- love the pictures!! And those candles are soooooooo awesome!!! 

My B&BW only seemed to have gotten one barn like they said they would. It has grown on me slightly but...... they can do better LOL.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Stopped in my BBW. No barn but I did get awesome deals on wallflowers and lotion.


----------



## Kitty

Spookywolf,
You could copy & paste coupon on MS Word or use the 
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com#print.5095838 Yankee Candle: $15 Off $45+ In-Stores

Coupon code:CRM310F $15 off $35 regular-priced order 

Kitty


----------



## happythenjaded

Anyone have any luck using a coupon on the 25% off halloween items?


----------



## Kitty

Coupons not valid o YC sale items?

Found at Hamerick's 1/2 off $12.99 + extra 20% off coupon
YC BB 2008 Pumpkin Candy Bowl


----------



## happythenjaded

Love that piece Kitty! I paid $26 for mine lol! Great deal you got!!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Anyone have any luck using a coupon on the 25% off halloween items?


If you want to use a coupon on the discounted Halloween items, go to a YC store and order what you want through them online. I ordered a piece today (the train - finally), also bought a box of Witches' Brew tealights, used a 15 off 35 coupon, and had them ship the train to my house for free. The total was $23.83 after taxes. Not bad at all!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> I just received my Yankee Candle lot that I bought on ebay. One of the pieces was the 2010 candy dish. It would have been a duplicate in my collection so I was taking pictures of it to put back on eBay. While taking pictures I noticed a signature on the bottom of it. My other dish does not have the signature. Does anyone know anything about this or does anyone have a signature on the bottom of their bowl?


Mourning Glory, I am so jealous of your buy!!! I want an autographed Boney! Congrats!


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> If you want to use a coupon on the discounted Halloween items, go to a YC store and order what you want through them online. I ordered a piece today (the train - finally), also bought a box of Witches' Brew tealights, used a 15 off 35 coupon, and had them ship the train to my house for free. The total was $23.83 after taxes. Not bad at all!


Glad you finally got the train, and a verrrrrry sweet deal !!


----------



## happythenjaded

Haddonfield1963 said:


> If you want to use a coupon on the discounted Halloween items, go to a YC store and order what you want through them online. I ordered a piece today (the train - finally), also bought a box of Witches' Brew tealights, used a 15 off 35 coupon, and had them ship the train to my house for free. The total was $23.83 after taxes. Not bad at all!


Glad you finally got the train, and a verrrrrry sweet deal !!


----------



## grandma lise

I picked up the last two sets of these flameless black candles at Pier 1 tonight for my Frankenstein candle holder... http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween Did anyone else get these? Do you like them? 

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I picked them up a few weeks ago and I do like the look of them, however they don't stand up too well in most of my candle holders. YC candle holders are what they work the least well in! Grandin Road makes real wax black LED candles that are heavier, shorter, but have a wider base to fit into the candles and they work much better. They are on clearance right now on their website, $10 for a set of 2 and I have bought them this year, last year, etc. they are just great candles. the tapers turn them on and off. you just press the taper down and it turns on the candle, or off. they are really great. note that are also real wax so they have a great look.



grandma lise said:


> I picked up the last two sets of these flameless black candles at Pier 1 tonight for my Frankenstein candle holder... http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween Did anyone else get these? Do you like them?
> 
> Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Good to know WednesdayAdams. I tried them last night and for the reasons you gave, I think I'll like the Grandin Road ones better. Will check it out tonight. Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Grandin Road currently has a sale 40% off with free shipping but everything is going fast. The code is XXW16821

This makes the candles $6.00 per set and they include batteries!


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> I picked up the last two sets of these flameless black candles at Pier 1 tonight for my Frankenstein candle holder... http://www.pier1.com/Black-LED-Tapers-Set/2694929,default,pd.html?cgid=halloween Did anyone else get these? Do you like them?
> 
> Lisa


Yes and yes! I think they look great!


----------



## Lucy08

wednesdayaddams said:


> Grandin Road currently has a sale 40% off with free shipping but everything is going fast. The code is XXW16821
> 
> This makes the candles $6.00 per set and they include batteries!


Just ordered two sets, thanks for the tip!


----------



## grandma lise

I ordered four sets, one for me and three for friends. Thanks so much wednesdayaddams for telling us about these! 

Oh, and if the promo code doesn't work, I found it listed on the page after I clicked on "Halloween lurks...scurry, shop Halloween Haven..." 

I, like you, prefer the 6" height AND not having to remove them from their holders to turn them on and off. Got each candle set for $6 with free shipping.

Here's the link... http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...20370?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=58

Can hardly wait to receive them!

Lisa


----------



## milosalem00

Ordered Bone Jet and the animated life sized zombie  Sure wish I had not missed the wicked witch


----------



## grandma lise

milosalem00 said:


> Ordered Bone Jet and the animated life sized zombie  Sure wish I had not missed the wicked witch


Fun! I love a good sale!

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Great sale.....Now only if YC would have a similar sale on their Halloween stuff.... mwahaha! C'mon 50%-75% off !!


----------



## maxthedog

Another awful eBay experience. Was amazed I actually found 3 of the ones I still was looking to pick up in 1 lot and for a reasonable price...






















2009 cake and dancing couple, farmer, and 2010 santa all destroyed.

contacted seller and she's attempting to only give me back a portion minus shipping. I refused but she said she already submitted a claim. I'm going to fight that or contact buyer protection. I was so upset.


----------



## grandma lise

So sad, the 2009 wedding cake piece...[sigh]... Destruction like this typically, though not always, is due to grossly inadequate packing. I just don't understand sellers who do not take the time to learn how to pack fragile items. I think I paid $60 for the 2009 wedding cake piece a few years ago. Let us know what happens...

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

maxthedog said:


> Another awful eBay experience. Was amazed I actually found 3 of the ones I still was looking to pick up in 1 lot and for a reasonable price...
> 
> 
> 2009 cake and dancing couple, farmer, and 2010 santa all destroyed.
> 
> contacted seller and she's attempting to only give me back a portion minus shipping. I refused but she said she already submitted a claim. I'm going to fight that or contact buyer protection. I was so upset.


Oh no! RIP Boneys.... so sorry!


----------



## Kitty

Maxthedog,

File your claim & email your photos to Ebay. 
Sellers must play nice & we will rule the day.
You will win your case, do not fret.
Boney's need proper care & remember we'll not forget!


----------



## maxthedog

I was trying to be nice, without being rude, which apparently in their eyes, is easier said then done. Especially when you know the packing is insufficient. There is no way 5 boney bunch pieces were going to survive in just a large flat rate box. After rejecting her initial offers, I ended up agreeing to a refund of almost the full purchase price since 1 of them did in fact arrive in tact. It just stinks that the ones I really wanted were the ones that got destroyed, and the survivor was the 1 I already had. She filed a claim with USPS and is awaiting response. I felt kind of bad, I know that wasn't her intentions and it can happen, so I'll see how it turns out. I got immediate responses and accountability, otherwise I'd go straight to eBay. If the other pieces were even clean breaks I could salvage, but they are beyond repair.


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> I was trying to be nice, without being rude, which apparently in their eyes, is easier said then done. Especially when you know the packing is insufficient. There is no way 5 boney bunch pieces were going to survive in just a large flat rate box. After rejecting her initial offers, I ended up agreeing to a refund of almost the full purchase price since 1 of them did in fact arrive in tact. It just stinks that the ones I really wanted were the ones that got destroyed, and the survivor was the 1 I already had. She filed a claim with USPS and is awaiting response. I felt kind of bad, I know that wasn't her intentions and it can happen, so I'll see how it turns out. I got immediate responses and accountability, otherwise I'd go straight to eBay. If the other pieces were even clean breaks I could salvage, but they are beyond repair.


Is she making you wait until the USPS claim goes through? If so that is total BS and she knows it. If not, she needs to educate herself on the policies really fast. Insurance is to protect the seller not the buyer. I can't believe there are still sellers playing that game. It used to be that sellers said if you didn't pay to insure the package you were stuck with the broken items if they arrived that way. Many buyers fell for that and sellers got away with it. She didn't pack your Boney Bunches right and she wants you to wait for your money while she is out nothing. That is not how it works. You need to tell her to refund your money or you will use the buyer protection because any insurance she got is to protect her not you. If she doesn't agree to that open the claim and leave the appropriate feedback. This should have been a no questions asked refund once you showed her the pictures.


----------



## happythenjaded

I don't mind clean breaks either. If it can be super glued and look good as new then I am fine with that-- especially if I got a great deal to begin with. I know some people want their items mint, and I would prefer that as well. However, it happens and if I think it was due to the poor packing then I will say something. But, if it appears to have been packed well and it was a delivery damage then I do not fault the seller. I know a lady who worked for one of the delivery companies and she said the one they handle the boxes she is shocked anything makes it in one piece. She said that the boxes are thrown and tossed all day. 

Sadly some people do not care about things unless they belong to them. Hopefully you can get the damaged Boney's at a decent deal again Maxthedog! 

I have taken the advice of Lisa and now request the packaging I prefer to the seller. Sometimes they comply and sometimes they dont LOL. But, it's worth a shot. Let them know you don't mind paying a little extra for some better packaging as Lisa has mentioned. I think also if you let them know up front about your packaging demands they will probably pack them better because they know you mean business. I just wish people would pack items the way they would expect their items to be packed, and the delivery people would handle packages the way they want theirs handled. 

Anyway-- enough rambling on lol. I just hate seeing items destroyed, it's sad! 

Happy Friday all !!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I bought an old Atari video game player set earlier in the year and the box arrived ripped in half. Literally. There were huge gaping holes and some of the games had fallen out of the box and were never found. To add insult to injury, when the postman brought the box to my house instead of setting it outside my garage, the loser actually threw the already ripped and open box over my gate and onto my porch. What a piece of human garbage.

I do fault the seller somewhat, but what USPS does with the packages is revolting. They throw packages, throw heavy boxes over them, have absolutely no pride in their work nor do they give a damn about what happens to anyone's package. They should all be fired. Every single box I get through USPS is so badly maimed unless it is a blanket it is sure to arrive damaged.

I use Fed Ex or UPS now and won't ship anything via the post office unless it is a letter. Even then I wonder if it will show up.

yes, the Ebay seller owes you the money back and this was not your problem, but in her defense, the post office is such a disaster that they screw up pretty much every package I've had with them. I refuse to use them.

Now, maybe when they are all fired they can sit and think about why they had a job in the first place. I'll gladly pay the extra $3-5 to UPS or Fedex to actually do it right the first time.




maxthedog said:


> Another awful eBay experience. Was amazed I actually found 3 of the ones I still was looking to pick up in 1 lot and for a reasonable price...
> 
> View attachment 181200
> View attachment 181201
> View attachment 181202
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 cake and dancing couple, farmer, and 2010 santa all destroyed.
> 
> contacted seller and she's attempting to only give me back a portion minus shipping. I refused but she said she already submitted a claim. I'm going to fight that or contact buyer protection. I was so upset.


----------



## myerman82

Ebay sellers know and are expected to ship and have the item received in the condition described. Some sellers think that because it arrived damaged it's too bad too sad. Others think that once they are paid they are in the clear and the buyer will have to deal with the hassle of waiting for the insurance to be refunded. Any seller that is shipping anything fragile should get the package insured because it is to protect them in case the package arrives damaged. A smart seller would refund and then ask the buyer to kindly keep all the packaging for insurance purpose so the seller can get their claim refunded. (I believe when a claim is filed for over a certain amount a inspector comes out to look at the package, I could be wrong though) Anyway, a good seller will either refund or offer to ship a replacement if they have another. Ebay prefers the buyer and seller communicate to try to work it out before opening a claim. If the seller is difficult then the buyer protection has you covered. It does suck to make a good buck selling a Boney Boney (or anything really) and find out that it arrived damaged. However, it's part of doing business on eBay. Shipping USPS may be a lesson learned or maybe the seller needs to learn how to pack fragile items. That's why selling unfortunately isn't for everyone. Just because you shipped something that wasn't packed properly doesn't mean you get to keep the buyers money. I can understand sellers not wanting to be out anything either but doing some research on the best shipping method and safe packing almost always insures the package will make it safe and in one piece.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thought I'd share a few purchases from this month. I've been slacking on posting pictures lol


----------



## Spookywolf

Every time I see broken pieces I just cringe. For every poorly pkgd item, that's one less Boney available. Eventually these things will be harder and harder to find and the cost will escalate accordingly. I've already seen a shift in prices for even some of the 2010 pieces that never used to go that high. I think anyone selling "fragiles" on Ebay has a responsibility to pkg soundly, or else they shouldn't be selling anything but cottonballs. Errr, okay rant over. 

Speaking of older items, does anyone have any thoughts on what YC may bring back next year? If they bring back at all? Personally, I would like to see more of the 08 and 09 items. Saw Happy's boney in the coffin pic and that reminded me of how much I wanted that item. That and the grave digger and the lady with the spiderweb dress. I would love to see them offer a poll for people to vote on the piece they'd most like to see brought back. They could even jack the price and I'd still buy it!


----------



## grandma lise

Decorated for the Halloween Pizza Party tomorrow. Melissa got the idea to hang the "bat boys" in the tree. Not a great picture, but loved her idea!










Lovely, lovely finds happythenjaded!

Spookywolf, I think the gravedigger and the lady with the spiderweb lantern dress display nicely together. Hope you're able to acquire both. I'm really curious as to what next year will bring too. I'll have to think about what I'd want them to bring back, perhaps one of the ladies. 

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Thank you Lisa! Love the idea and picture! Thank you for sharing as always!!!


----------



## Kitty

When I send anything through the USPS, they ask if there any breakables & if it double boxed. I am not defending any shipper, the USPS insures packages but the UPS & FedEx does not. I even shake the box if it rattles I do not open it & send back refused.

I have received many broken BB pieces in the past. I got tried of the seller's lame excuses & delays to refund my money. 

I bought the 2008 BB Trio light holder 3 different times & received it broken. If I had not opened a claim when I did & having to argue months then escalated the claim higher. Ebay threaten to suspend their account, in the end I finally got a total refund. I have never hesitated to make my case to Ebay & have always received my refund in the end. 

Sellers count on stalling so the time runs out for making a claim. Do it right away, it is your money!. Remember this is business not personal.

Now before bidding on Ebay, I insist that the seller will double box each item with extra bubble wrap or wrapping material & must insure package, they must refund if broken. There will not be any misunderstandings. I have that guarantee in their email. If they do not agree I will not bid. Someone will list an item again.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Spookywolf said:


> Every time I see broken pieces I just cringe. For every poorly pkgd item, that's one less Boney available. Eventually these things will be harder and harder to find and the cost will escalate accordingly. I've already seen a shift in prices for even some of the 2010 pieces that never used to go that high. I think anyone selling "fragiles" on Ebay has a responsibility to pkg soundly, or else they shouldn't be selling anything but cottonballs. Errr, okay rant over. !


It is frustrating to order something and have it arrive broken because a seller was too cheap or lazy to do it right. I haven't had this with any BB items that I have gotten, but I did get this with a Jim Shore piece and a set of glass Christmas ornaments. The ornaments were especially bad since the seller just sat the wooden box inside the shipping box and sealed it. No wrapping, no bubble wrap, no tissue, not even a "Fragile" or "Glass" sticker. Out of the 20 ornaments in the set, about 9 of them were broken. The excuse was that they usually sold clothes, so they didn't know how to pack these items. What kind of genius doesn't think that glass might break?


----------



## grandma lise

Here's some better pictures from this year's table centerpiece...


----------



## grandma lise

And here's a few more...




























I can't use tea lights at the office, so used glass pebbles with 4 sets of 20 LED lights from Michaels. The battery packs fit nicely under the multi-votive holder. This display wouldn't have been possible had I not had help from you all in getting the spiderweb lace I needed. You all are the best. Thanks and Happy Halloween!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

And two more (apologies, but Halloween Forum prevents me from uploading these pictures in the correct orientation; this is a new and frustrating problem)...



















Here's the slideshow for all six pictures (with the correct orientation; design theme was "prom")...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch 2013

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Lisa! Thank you for sharing-- looks great!! You've outdone yourself!


----------



## grandma lise

Am just now getting back on the forum this morning and see that my pictures are now oriented correctly. Don't know how that happened, but that was a happy surprise. THANK YOU! 

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures both here and under the Indoor Decorating topic. Will continue to check back. It's been fun! 

Have a GREAT Halloween everyone. See you all next year!

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

I broke down and got the headless farmer today! For $6.30 I couldn't resist!


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08, the headless farmer is a nice piece. How did you get it for that price? Did you use a coupon? I just checked and Halloween is still 25% off online. Waiting, waiting...patiently waiting...

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, the headless farmer is a nice piece. How did you get it for that price? Did you use a coupon? I just checked and Halloween is still 25% off online. Waiting, waiting...patiently waiting...
> 
> Lisa


The Yankee Cadle outlet was 65% off! They had the farmers as well as TONS of the new tart warmer.


----------



## grandma lise

Lucky you! I really like the Boney Head tart warmer. Wish we had outlet stores here.

Lisa


----------



## mariem

grandma lise said:


> And two more (apologies, but Halloween Forum prevents me from uploading these pictures in the correct orientation; this is a new and frustrating problem)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the slideshow for all six pictures (with the correct orientation; design theme was "prom")...
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/SilverFoxCPF/slideshow/Boney Bunch/Boney Bunch 2013
> 
> Lisa


Hello Lisa

I jsut responded to the pm you sent me and I asked if you had displayed you Boney Bunch guys yet and here you are with pics. I saw your name on the topic line so just wanted to say hi. Hi! *waves*


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucky you! I really like the Boney Head tart warmer. Wish we had outlet stores here.
> 
> Lisa


I actually have two outlet stores to choose from! Both are an hour away so I don't get there very often. And it really is hit or miss!


----------



## happythenjaded

I wonder if they will have a better sale online? The website is saying this is the final week of 25% off? Making it sound like there wont be a sale after? LIES! lol


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, happythenjaded, LIES! [giggle]...

Waving right back at you Marie. Just PM'd you!

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

Got my black LEF tapers from Grandin Road today. They are awful, they don't fit in anything I have!!!!! In stead of having a completely flat bottom they have an extra price that sticks out. Super bummed!


----------



## grandma lise

Uh oh. I'm supposed to receive mine on Wednesday. Do you think a removable product like this would work? 

http://www.officemax.com/office-supplies/glue-adhesives/mounting-putty/product-ARS20554

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

YC Halloween 50% off online today..... Hopefully 75% coming after this week??


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Lucy08 said:


> Got my black LEF tapers from Grandin Road today. They are awful, they don't fit in anything I have!!!!! In stead of having a completely flat bottom they have an extra price that sticks out. Super bummed!


I got my Grandin Road LED tapers today. I absolutely LOVE them! They fit my Boneys perfectly! If anyone is dissatisfied with theirs (Lucy08), PM me. I will buy them. They look great!


----------



## Lucy08

Haddonfield1963 said:


> I got my Grandin Road LED tapers today. I absolutely LOVE them! They fit my Boneys perfectly! If anyone is dissatisfied with theirs (Lucy08), PM me. I will buy them. They look great!


Mine don't fit!!! They don't fit anything I own. They don't look like the picture on the web site. The part you unscrew to put the better it's in is not a flat piece you need to open with a coin (like the directions that came with them show). It's a whole separate piece about a half an inch in length.


----------



## Kitty

Looking for Godiva chocolate cat tin. Little late!
I have been looking since Aug.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

*Happy Halloween!*

Happy Halloween to all! As promised, here are my Boney Bunch pictures. We have had so much fun decorating with them this year. I am already looking forward to next year. Now for some really awesome news. My fiancé and I are having our second child tomorrow morning. A Halloween baby! How cool is that! Halloween will now mean so much more than it already does to us. We will now have two boys, a 3 year old and a newborn. I feel sorry for their mom : ) Wish us luck!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Happy Halloween to all! As promised, here are my Boney Bunch pictures. We have had so much fun decorating with them this year. I am already looking forward to next year. Now for some really awesome news. My fiancé and I are having our second child tomorrow morning. A Halloween baby! How cool is that! Halloween will now mean so much more than it already does to us. We will now have two boys, a 3 year old and a newborn. I feel sorry for their mom : ) Wish us luck!


Congrats to you both!! It will definitely be a very Happy Halloween for you


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Boneybunchlove said:


> Congrats to you both!! It will definitely be a very Happy Halloween for you


Thanks Boneybunchlove! Happy Halloween!


----------



## grandma lise

Just now getting home. My GrandinRoad black LED tapers arrived today. I too love them! 

Dropped off 3 sets for my friends this afternoon. Got home and realized I'd already put my Boney Bunch pieces back into storage. THEN I remembered that I'd bought two Boney Bunch Bride and Groom's last August. It took me about 5 minutes, but I found them.

What's so interesting about these candles is that the bottom part can be removed, so you can fit the bottom part - (which is not shown in the instructions) - into your candle holder, then fit the candle onto the bottom part. 

To make it fit, I wrapped a 1" wide strip of cling wrap around the bottom part, stuck it into the candle holder, then fit the candle onto the bottom part. Worked like a charm. Granted, the bottom part would fit better into the Boney Bunch taper holders if they were an 1/4" shorter, but because the candles are black, it doesn't bother me.

I checked to see if the candles would fit into one of my brass and three of my crystal candle holders. They do not. 

I too wish I'd bought more! Thanks Wednesdayaddams for telling us about the candles AND the sale!

Congrats Haddonfield1963 on the new baby. What a fun birth day! And thanks for sharing pictures of your displays. Makes me happy to see them all displayed together!

Lisa


----------



## Haddonfield1963

grandma lise said:


> Just now getting home. My GrandinRoad black LED tapers arrived today. I too love them!
> 
> Dropped off 3 sets for my friends this afternoon. Got home and realized I'd already put my Boney Bunch pieces back into storage. THEN I remembered that I'd bought two Boney Bunch Bride and Groom's last August. It took me about 5 minutes, but I found them.
> 
> What's so interesting about these candles is that the bottom part can be removed, so you can fit the bottom part - (which is not shown in the instructions) - into your candle holder, then fit the candle onto the bottom part.
> 
> To make it fit, I wrapped a 1" wide strip of cling wrap around the bottom part, stuck it into the candle holder, then fit the candle onto the bottom part. Worked like a charm. Granted, the bottom part would fit better into the Boney Bunch taper holders if they were an 1/4" shorter, but because the candles are black, it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I checked to see if the candles would fit into one of my brass and three of my crystal candle holders. They do not.
> 
> I too wish I'd bought more!
> 
> Congrats Haddonfield1963 on the new baby. What a fun birth day! And thanks for sharing pictures of your displays. Makes me happy to see them all displayed together!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Lisa! I hope to make some better, individualized displays next year. About Grandin Road, I called them today and asked them about the LED tapers. They said they would be getting more in on November 4 but the cost would be $10 per set. I asked them if they could price match the $6 we all bought them for and they did. I had to pay $5 shipping but I bought 4 more sets. I would definitely call them. Got to get to bed. We have to be at the hospital at 5am. Happy Halloween!


----------



## grandma lise

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Thank you Lisa! I hope to make some better, individualized displays next year. About Grandin Road, I called them today and asked them about the LED tapers. They said they would be getting more in on November 4 but the cost would be $10 per set. I asked them if they could price match the $6 we all bought them for and they did. I had to pay $5 shipping but I bought 4 more sets. I would definitely call them. Got to get to bed. We have to be at the hospital at 5am. Happy Halloween!


Good to know. I may call them. Will be thinking of you all tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Just now getting home. My GrandinRoad black LED tapers arrived today. I too love them!
> 
> Dropped off 3 sets for my friends this afternoon. Got home and realized I'd already put my Boney Bunch pieces back into storage. THEN I remembered that I'd bought two Boney Bunch Bride and Groom's last August. It took me about 5 minutes, but I found them.
> 
> What's so interesting about these candles is that the bottom part can be removed, so you can fit the bottom part - (which is not shown in the instructions) - into your candle holder, then fit the candle onto the bottom part.
> 
> To make it fit, I wrapped a 1" wide strip of cling wrap around the bottom part, stuck it into the candle holder, then fit the candle onto the bottom part. Worked like a charm. Granted, the bottom part would fit better into the Boney Bunch taper holders if they were an 1/4" shorter, but because the candles are black, it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I checked to see if the candles would fit into one of my brass and three of my crystal candle holders. They do not.
> 
> I too wish I'd bought more! Thanks Wednesdayaddams for telling us about the candles AND the sale!
> 
> Congrats Haddonfield1963 on the new baby. What a fun birth day! And thanks for sharing pictures of your displays. Makes me happy to see them all displayed together!
> 
> Lisa


On mine the bottom part is what holds in the batteries, I'll post a picture later. Be curious to know if we are talking about the same thing! And no, they don't fit in anything I have except Frank and his Bride. However, seeing the base sticking out does bug me.


----------



## Lucy08

Here is the candles


----------



## Lucy08

Here is the candle with the bottoms off, it holds in the batteries. Second picture (if I did this right!) on the left is my Pier One candle and the right is the Grandin Road


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy, I only have a minute, but will post a picture tonight of mine. It is different in that my bottom part is hollow and does NOT hold the battery. But, mine fit into their candle holder the same way as yours.

Lisa


----------



## happythenjaded

Happy Halloween to all & congrats on the Halloween baby!!!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

A Boney chillingly Happy Halloween to everyone! Here's what I did with Moto Man Boney:










Will get the rest up in my 2013 album shortly.

PS Congrats on the H'ween baby!


----------



## maxthedog

Got my score of the year on eBay last night, now just really really keeping my fingers crossed on them arriving safely. I signed on, and someone had literally minutes earlier put up a listing w/ 2008 hilda lantern, pirates, and a bowl for only $35 plus shipping. I couldn't hit buy it now fast enough.


----------



## Mourning Glory

maxthedog said:


> Got my score of the year on eBay last night, now just really really keeping my fingers crossed on them arriving safely. I signed on, and someone had literally minutes earlier put up a listing w/ 2008 hilda lantern, pirates, and a bowl for only $35 plus shipping. I couldn't hit buy it now fast enough.


Wow! Congrats to you!


----------



## Kitty

Great baby news!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

happythenjaded said:


> Happy Halloween to all & congrats on the Halloween baby!!!!!


Thanks Happy! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Ween12amEternal said:


> A Boney chillingly Happy Halloween to everyone! Here's what I did with Moto Man Boney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get the rest up in my 2013 album shortly.
> 
> PS Congrats on the H'ween baby!


Thanks Ween12amEternal!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Kitty said:


> Great baby news!


Thanks Kitty! I totally forgot to send you a pic of the 2008 catalog. I will get it to you this weekend.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Our Halloween baby, Owen, weighs 7 lbs, 6 oz and is 20 1/2 in long. His first 3 initals are O, M, E. Glad my last name begins with a W and not an N. Lol!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Our Halloween baby, Owen, weighs 7 lbs, 6 oz and is 20 1/2 in long. His first 3 initals are O, M, E. Glad my last name begins with a W and not an N. Lol!


Congrats! Hopefully big brother got to do some trick or treating!


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Mourning Glory said:


> Congrats! Hopefully big brother got to do some trick or treating!


Thanks! Unfortunately trick or treating was postponed until tomorrow (rain). We are sitting in the hospital room watching the Halloween marathon on AMC. Exactly what I would be doing at home, except my Boneys and Witches Brew aren't here : (


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08, I haven't forgotten you, just working really long hours this week. So far the GrandinRoad candles fit in the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch Frankenstien, Boney Bunch Bride and Groom, and Skeleton Crew candle holders. But they don't fit in my good quality, everyday candle holders which makes me think, if it's cheap, it will fit. Lucy08, I think the problem is that your candle holders are TOO nice for these candles. 

Lisa


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08, I haven't forgotten you, just working really long hours this week. So far the GrandinRoad candles fit in the Yankee Candle Boney Bunch Frankenstien, Boney Bunch Bride and Groom, and Skeleton Crew candle holders. But they don't fit in my good quality, everyday candle holders which makes me think, if it's cheap, it will fit. Lucy08, I think the problem is that your candle holders are TOO nice for these candles.
> 
> Lisa


They don't fit in my dollar store holders! LOL!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I have a quick question about Ebay. I received my first badly broken boney. I contacted the seller telling him it wasnt properly packaged and broke. He claims that he has never had an item arrive broken and that the package was mishandled. There is no evidence on the outside of the box indicating it was mishandled. The packaging was one layer of bubblewrap and a loose layer of the Yankee packing paper. He wants me to pay return shipping to receive my refund. I don't think thats fair due to neglect on his part. do I really have to eat the return shipping cost?


----------



## grandma lise

I don't know. Hopefully someone else here will answer your question. 

Condition the item arrived in is the only thing that matters to Ebay (and the buyer). 

When I've experienced breakage, I've always included a picture of the broken item and it's box with my initial email. The seller has always agreed to refund what I paid, and has never asked me to return it, and I have always left them a positive feedback. In other words, the seller was nice to me, and I was nice to them. 

From what I just read on Ebay, the seller does have the right to require return of the item. I'm sorry... But remember, you have the right to leave the seller a negative feedback...and I would. 

Ebay holds far more power over the seller than buyers. Here's a link that hopefully will walk you through the process... 

http://pages.ebay.com/coverage/BuyerProtectionForBuyers.html 

Another poorly packed Boney Bunch destroyed...[sigh]... Seller packed Boney Bunch piece with "one layer of bubblewrap and a loose layer of...paper". In my mind, if an item isn't packed well enough to be thrown and dropped, repeatedly, it's not adequately packed.

Let us know what happens...

Lisa

P.S. Here's a link to a page that speaks specifically to breakage... http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/shipping-problems.html 

It says, "Remember, the seller is responsible for the item until it is in the buyer's possession. eBay protects buyers if items arrive damaged, and sellers should consider insuring their items to protect themselves against damage or loss."


----------



## Spookywolf

Mourning Glory, I had the same thing happen to me. I bought the pumpkin wagon, which is a heavy piece, but the seller stuffed it in a flimsy box (thinner than a shoebox) with a bare bit of protective wrapping and of course by the time it got to me it was in pieces. The seller requested the return of the item, which I did have to eat. Ebay refunded what I paid for the item, but they didn't cover the cost of the return shipping, even though I explained what had happened and how badly it was wrapped. As Lisa said, the seller has the right to request the return of the item, but I think that's really crappy when they know it's broken and you'll be the one that has to pay to return it. Unfortunately, it's all part of the cost of buying and selling on Ebay. After that happened to me, I now only deal with seller's that have 100% positive feedback. I read carefully what other buyers say about the seller, and I email them as soon as I buy something to tell them how I want the item pkgd (thanks for that tip, Lisa!) I feel for you having to deal with this. It's never a good experience, but it's what we have to do when we really want an item and there's no other way to get it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Kitty

Mourning Glory said:


> I have a quick question about Ebay. I received my first badly broken boney. I contacted the seller telling him it wasnt properly packaged and broke. He claims that he has never had an item arrive broken and that the package was mishandled. There is no evidence on the outside of the box indicating it was mishandled. The packaging was one layer of bubblewrap and a loose layer of the Yankee packing paper. He wants me to pay return shipping to receive my refund. I don't think thats fair due to neglect on his part. do I really have to eat the return shipping cost?



Take photos of the item, box, wrapping materials, your initial email & make your case to Ebay. The box can be dropped or shaken without showing any damage & items can be broken. I have plenty of items broken because sellers do not double box package. The USPS says fragile items must be double boxed. Bad sellers will say anything to keep your money. Let us know how it turns out. PM me the seller so I will not buy form them. I have not lost a case as of yet.

Kitty


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spookywolf, sadly this seller does have 100% feedback. That is why I went with him. However, I cannot say that he will after this.

Kitty, Should I still open a case if the seller has offered to refund the item once I ship it back?


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, I too have had problems with sellers who have 100% feedback. Sometimes I think their egos get in the way. It upsets me terribly, off and on for days. When a seller treats me rudely and is unfair, I leave an emotionally neutral and factual negative feedback after the transaction is completed. I encourage you to do the same. That and your excellent Ebay history will have the greatest impact. Most of my experiences on Ebay are great. Let us know what happens.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, here's a link to EBay's recommendations on how to pack items - (it's not great, but you might ask the seller to read this information and reconsider having you incur the cost of shipping it back)...

http://pages.ebay.com/help/pay/questions/pack.html

It says...

It's important to pack your items properly so that they aren't damaged in shipping. This page contains some useful information to help you make sure your package arrives safely.

Shipping tips

When packing your item, keep these things in mind:

Choose a box that's slightly larger than the item you're sending so you can cushion the item with packing material on all sides. Make sure your box is in good condition and sturdy enough to survive the trip.

Pack the item with bubble wrap, peanuts, foam, or paper so there's no room for your item to move around in the package. Tip: If you're shipping very fragile items, like glassware, we strongly recommend you use something more secure than paper to pack your items. _Clearly, the seller did not do this Mourning Glory._

Use clear or brown packaging tape, reinforced packing tape, or paper tape. The tape should be at least 2 inches wide. Don't use masking tape, cellophane tape, cord, string, or twine. Tape the opening of the box and reinforce all seams.

Properly label the package and include a return address. If you're reusing a box, cover any previous labels or cross out any previous address information with a heavy black marker.

UPS guidelines are more helpful. This link is has additional helpful information...

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/guidelines/how_to2.html

Here's a sample of what it says...

Step 2. Provide Internal Protection

It is important to cushion the contents of your package properly.

Please be sure that you wrap each item separately. Fragile articles need separation from each other, and from the corners, sides, top, and bottom of the box.

Each item should be surrounded by at least two inches (5.08 cm) of cushioning and be placed at least two inches (5.08 cm) away from the walls of the box. This prevents product-against-product damage and protects contents from shock and vibration, which can pass from the outside of the box to the contents.

Please use proper cushioning material, combined with a strong outer container, to protect your shipment fully. Make sure you use enough cushioning material to ensure that the contents do not move when you shake the container.

Improper cushioning material includes clothing, blankets, towels, newspaper/newsprint, and pillows. Instead, please use the materials listed below to cushion and protect your shipment:

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Mourning Glory said:


> Spookywolf, sadly this seller does have 100% feedback. That is why I went with him. However, I cannot say that he will after this.
> 
> Kitty, Should I still open a case if the seller has offered to refund the item once I ship it back?


If the seller asked you to ship for a refund I would get a tracking number and keep it on hand. Make sure you get the package scanned at the post office before you ship it off. Once it shows delivered you can ask for the refund. If the seller does not give you a refund then you open a case against the seller and keep the tracking number handy. There will be a section where the seller has to check off "return for refund" or something like that. That is when you give the tracking number and contact ebay. Give them the tracking number and they should refund you. I hope you won't have to go through this though.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I sent back the package today with a tracking number. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## redsea

EDIT: (sorry, wrong thread!) I meant to post in the 2014 thread, oops!


----------

